# The Afternoon Smoke Break



## freestoke

I couldn't decide whether to post my latest woolgathering to the "Good Morning" thread or "Tonight's Smoke II". I chose to expand into the vacuum, clenching the trusty Bari Dana between my determined teeth as I sallied forth into the -- er -- afternoon. Having reached my destination, I'll start with some Scotch Flake Aromatic. ipe:

*Semper excelcior!*


----------



## karatekyle

I like it. 3-4 days until you'll start seeing my posts here, counting down the seconds! I kick my nicotine habit for 4-5 weeks. I brought snuff home but started tapering it off after a week or so. A pile of O&G just doesn't give the same hit a pile of RY gives. So I figured, what the hell, I'll quit during break.

I can't wait to get back and light up a bowl of Royal Yacht. I might end up on my knees since my nicotine tolerance is probably zilch now though. We'll see how that ends up.


----------



## Nachman

Piccadilly after lunch for me.


----------



## freestoke

I've moved on to a bowl of RY in the Diplomat. Figuring that GH&Co. would stand a chance of producing a snuff the power of their pipe tobacco, were such a thing possible, I tried an antacid sized pile of English Rose before my shower. While my eyes watered and sinuses burned (I like hot salsa, too :tu), I detected no accompanying nicotine component. I gave it ten minutes and then took my shower. I am now, restoring nicotine homeostasis. ipe:


----------



## Desertlifter

McClelland Bombay Extra here. After cleaning the patio and garage - it's actually 40 degrees here. Balmy!


----------



## gahdzila

LOL! I thought about starting this thread a couple of weeks ago when we were talking about it, but I ended up deciding that a third "what are you smoking" and banter thread in the pipe forum would be a little redundant.

But now that it's here.....I may as well participate! :mrgreen:

We're having a pretty good weekend at work. Nice and quiet. Unfortunately, though, that means no afternoon smoke for me. I'm having a little snus now. This one was sent to me by mistake with my last order. The name on the can is Offroad Coola. I assume "coola" is Swedish for some sort of oddball concoction of flavorings...spicy, a little licorice?,and something else I can't put a finger on. I'm not crazy about it. I have a plain eucalyptus that isnt bad, and another called Gotenborg Rape that quite literally tastes like Earl Gray tea and is pretty darned good. But my favorite is just plain old ordinary peppermint.


----------



## karatekyle

gahdzila said:


> ...and another called Gotenborg Rape that quite literally tastes like Earl Gray tea...


:suspicious:


----------



## gahdzila

karatekyle said:


> :suspicious:


LOL...I'm not a big tea guy, but that's what it tastes like to me, anyway. Northerner describes the flavor as juniper berry and herbs. I have no idea what juniper berries are supposed to taste like, but this snus reminds me of the flavoring in Earl Gray tea (bergamot? I think?). I'll send ya a few pouches if you're interested. Swedish snus is powerful stuff nicotine-wise. I usually like the smaller pouches, and I steer clear of the "extra sterk" ones. What I like about it is that it's so discreet that I can use it at work and no one can tell. Imagine a tiny portion of dipping tobacco that you don't have to spit.


----------



## karatekyle

gahdzila said:


> LOL...I'm not a big tea guy, but that's what it tastes like to me, anyway. Northerner describes the flavor as juniper berry and herbs. I have no idea what juniper berries are supposed to taste like, but this snus reminds me of the flavoring in Earl Gray tea (bergamot? I think?). I'll send ya a few pouches if you're interested. Swedish snus is powerful stuff nicotine-wise. I usually like the smaller pouches, and I steer clear of the "extra sterk" ones. What I like about it is that it's so discreet that I can use it at work and no one can tell. Imagine a tiny portion of dipping tobacco that you don't have to spit.


ound:

That was for the "Gotenborg *Rape*," not the Earl Grey tea :thumb:

Per your offer, I'll respectfully decline. I appreciate your generosity but I just can't put tobacco in my mouth. I'm in a town full of cowboys. All the Skoal and Cope usage has really turned me off to the whole idea. I don't know what it is I don't like but I can't get past it.


----------



## mmiller

gahdzila said:


> I have a plain eucalyptus that isnt bad, and another called Gotenborg Rape that quite literally tastes like Earl Gray tea and is pretty darned good. But my favorite is just plain old ordinary peppermint.


Sounds like I need to get my mits on some of these sometime, They sound delicious! :hungry:

Scratch that, not a snus guy! haha should have read more closely!


----------



## gahdzila

karatekyle said:


> ound:
> 
> That was for the "Gotenborg *Rape*," not the Earl Grey tea :thumb:
> 
> Per your offer, I'll respectfully decline. I appreciate your generosity but I just can't put tobacco in my mouth. I'm in a town full of cowboys. All the Skoal and Cope usage has really turned me off to the whole idea. I don't know what it is I don't like but I can't get past it.


:doh: Gotcha. Yeah, I thought that was weird the first time I saw it too. It's Swedish, I have no idea what it means in Swedish, but I'm sure it doesn't carry the same connotations that it does in English. I misspelled it anyway. It's actually Goteborgs, with the two dots over the "o", and the "e" in Rape has an accent on it, so I guess it's pronounced "rah-PAY" or something like that. I'm much much too lazy to figure out how to type those symbols on my computer keyboard :typing:

I totally understand your hesitation. I'm not only in a town full of cowboys...I'm in a whole _state_ full! I tried dipping tobacco about 15 years ago (in college, peer pressure and all that), and didn't like it at all. I couldn't stomach the flavor. I could only barely tolerate cherry and peppermint...the neutral tobaccos like Copenhagen and the most popular wintergreen flavored skoal are DISGUSTING to me. Not to mention the getting it caught between your teeth and the whole spitting thing...it just grossed me out. Even now, I can't use wintergreen flavored snus as the flavor is reminiscent of wintergreen skoal to me uke:


----------



## gahdzila

You made me curious, and I went to googling.

Apparently, rapé is actually a French word for some sort of grater or rasp that was used in the 1700s to grate tobacco to make nasal snuff. And, Brazillians call nasal snuff "rapé" to this day!

FEAR MY 133t GOOGLE SKILLZ!!!

I don't know how or why the word came to be used as a brand name of Swedish snus, though.


----------



## freestoke

It's afternoon and time for a threadshift. Some real codger activity now, 5B in the Legend -- with a pinch of SWR at the bottom to stabilize the dottle. I'll pretend I'm taking a break from fence mending. ipe:


----------



## Nachman

freestoke said:


> It's afternoon and time for a threadshift. Some real codger activity now, 5B in the Legend -- with a pinch of SWR at the bottom to stabilize the dottle. I'll pretend I'm taking a break from fence mending. ipe:


Or should that be rail splitting?


----------



## karatekyle

gahdzila said:


> You made me curious, and I went to googling.
> 
> Apparently, rapé is actually a French word for some sort of grater or rasp that was used in the 1700s to grate tobacco to make nasal snuff. And, Brazillians call nasal snuff "rapé" to this day!
> 
> FEAR MY 133t GOOGLE SKILLZ!!!
> 
> I don't know how or why the word came to be used as a brand name of Swedish snus, though.


Ahh that makes sense. At first, I thought you misspelled "Rope," I'm used to pipe tabak lingo :lol:


----------



## freestoke

Did I really miss yesterday? :ask: 

Casting about for a VaPer, I found the freshly opened BMF. Just the thing, since things were pretty light on the Vit N side this morning.


----------



## freestoke

Going for an encore PA in the 4Dot. I'm a little bummed. The weather forecast for tomorrow is not nearly as nice as a couple of days ago. I was thinking some one club golf at the par3 down the road. :frown:


----------



## DanR

Its a great day for an outdoor lunch break, and I just fired up a bowl of my own PPP which is mostly Virginia blends with a little Latakia something or other mixed in (probably Billy Budd). Regardless, it's lovely.


----------



## mmiller

Today I had a bowl of Habana Daydreams in the General.


----------



## Nachman

Been rotating between Royal Yacht, Piccadilly and Old Gowrie.


----------



## karatekyle

Enjoyed a bowl of SB out of my new 4dot. Looking forward to working up my courage for a bit of RY today around noon!

In other news, Scott had a bowl of my tambo last night. He is a self proclaimed nicotine management expert. Turns out...the claim stands. Put it down like a champ! Although, he is a cigar smoker who puts down some fairly respectable cigars. Maybe I shouldn't be as surprised as I am.


----------



## Leucrocotta

Oooh... I'll be posting here soon, after I work out the logistics of bringing one to work.


----------



## freestoke

The Country Gentleman must be feeling put upon. NOW I've got it sweating out a bowl of *ENNERDALE*.

Sasieni's don't know nuttin' 'bout SB, Kyle. Like asking somebody from London about basketball. Stuff some Royal Yacht in it and make it feel at home.


----------



## freestoke

Leucrocotta said:


> Oooh... I'll be posting here soon, after I work out the logistics of bringing one to work.


We need reinforcements, Billy!

I couldn't stand looking at it any more, so I popped a can of Jackknife Plug that's been lurking on the shelf for weeks. Never had a plug before! Interesting. :spy: There was enough loose in the can to fill the Mayfair and I'm giving that a test run right now. ipe:


----------



## DanR

That Country Gent will never be the same Jim :lol:

Kyle, welcome back. Now skip the RY and smoke some straight Tambo like a man! That'll either get you back into the swing of things, or make you keel over dead ound:

Another gorgeous afternoon in San Antonio. Autumn is my favorite season. I'm having some C&D Old Joe Krantz, which is a pretty earthy burley blend. Speaking of vitamin N, this one definitely has some.


----------



## freestoke

Just mixed up a new batch of Dart Mix, just whatever springs into my mind, nothing definite. I'm out of the first batch and went for something similar but different -- not that I really remember what was in the other one! This time it's a liberal dose of SB, about half a pouch of Five Brothers and a big pinch of Q. Not quite full, so I might throw in some SWR or PA...SWR it is! Still not quite there. Oh, what the hell, a handful of PA never hurt anything. Now...ya know, this is pretty good! ipe:

C'mon Kyle. What is it, a 4Dot or FourDot? :ask:


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> C'mon Kyle. What is it, a 4Dot or FourDot? :ask:


I'm going to say... 4dot. That's whats on the bottom of mine :thumb:


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> I'm going to say... 4dot. That's whats on the bottom of mine :thumb:


Okay, that dates it post 1986. Before that it would say "Four Dot".
http://www.pipephil.eu/logos/en/logo-sasieni.html


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> Okay, that dates it post 1986. Before that it would say "Four Dot".
> Sasieni -- Logos & Markings


It looks to be newer. A vulcanite stem that is still QUITE black.


----------



## gahdzila

A little straight 5 Brothers in a little Grabow Omega. I'm a little short on time. My piano teacher moved my lesson up 15 minutes...dammit, she's infringing on the afternoon smoke break!


----------



## karatekyle

A bit more SB on my way to Religion class.


----------



## gahdzila

I took two 3 hour religion classes in college...mainly because it counted as a "humanities elective" towards my degree, and I could avoid taking any history or foreign languages :mrgreen:. The professor was great and I really enjoyed them. They ended up being mostly history and what was going on in the world during biblical times and how it related to what was written in the bible.


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> A little straight 5 Brothers in a little Grabow Omega. I'm a little short on time. My piano teacher moved my lesson up 15 minutes...dammit, she's infringing on the afternoon smoke break!


Wow, you play piano Clifford!? Cool. I played until I was in college, starting when I was eight. When I quit I was on a Chopin/Paderewski/Joplin bender. :lol:

The Country Gentleman's getting the honor of decommissioning this Royal Yacht. Time to launch another one. Only two cans left and I need pipe cleaners!


----------



## jfserama

Thinking it's going to be some Squadron Leader in my Savinelli today. I've got some errands to run and it should serve to keep me company on the drive.


----------



## DanR

I'm having the last little but of this sample of HH Mature Virginia that Freestoke sent me. Lovely tobacco Jim, thanks for introducing me to it. I may have to buy some "pipe cleaners" soon too and add some of this to the order... :biggrin:


----------



## freestoke

Gonna be a grueling evening. First, I might have to snowblow before we head out into the 25 mph wind and blowing snow in a few hours. It's piling up fast. sigh. Second, I'll have to drive back. sigh. Driving in a white out is always an adventure, but with any luck, I'll be back for the night thread. As I mull over the ominous natural phenomena outside the window, I'll try to remain calm with a Bari full of HHMV. (Yeah, Dan, I've never been sorry I sprang for a pound!)


----------



## gahdzila

freestoke said:


> Wow, you play piano Clifford!?


I take piano lessons, which certainly does NOT equate to being able to play! LOL. I took lessons for a year or two when I was a kid. My 8 year old started taking lessons about 2 years ago, and I started up about a year ago...partly to help spur his interest, partly because his playing woke up the desire to play in me.

Besides my lesson book, my most recent pieces are Beethoven's Fur Elise (actually, got it pretty good but not perfect...my teacher suggested to stop practicing it for a month or two and come back to it :noidea: ), and a couple of Bach minuets and polonaises.

I had some Captain Black and 5 Brothers. I seem to be putting 5 Brothers in practically everything!


----------



## szyzk

A bowl of SG Navy Flake, thanks to DanR.

I probably should have let it dry just a bit longer, but my oh my is this tasty!


----------



## freestoke

Probably only 6 inches or so at this point, but the plow hasn't been by. I HATE to do the driveway only to have the plow dump a two foot wall of snow at the end of the driveway. I plan to crunch through to the street and do it later. (I also hate snowblowing in the wind. :frown: )

I'm headin' SOUTH!! With a little Bayou Morning Flake in the overworked Country Gentleman. ipe:


----------



## szyzk

szyzk said:


> A bowl of SG Navy Flake, thanks to DanR.


And I'm following that up with a bowl of Irish Oak!


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> I take piano lessons, which certainly does NOT equate to being able to play! LOL. I took lessons for a year or two when I was a kid. My 8 year old started taking lessons about 2 years ago, and I started up about a year ago...partly to help spur his interest, partly because his playing woke up the desire to play in me.


Ah, it's all coming back now. Sounds like you're doing great! :tu

Coming back to a piece helps in two ways. The parts of the piece that you learned well are remembered, while the parts that were difficult or stumbling blocks are more easily forgotten. A little farther down the road, your technique will be a shade better and the difficulties you ran into before can be attacked from a new perspective without too many bad habits interfering. This results in a piece played better than if you had practiced it continuously during the intervening period.


----------



## freestoke

The driveway is done and the cars are cleaned off, the sun melting off the rest of the white crap. I braced myself with some Golden Age and a glass of orange juice before tackling it, now it's time for a little imaginary trip down South, Bayou Morning Flake. ipe: And some coffee! :cp Cold out there.


----------



## gahdzila

I bought some Tambolaka in the last group buy, but hadn't opened it yet. I got a bunch of baccy in from Sterling that I needed to jar, so I figured I might as well open this bag of ready rubbed Tambo and jar it....and smoke a little pinch as well.

The Tambolaka is VERY dry....maybe not as dry and crunchy as 5 Brothers, but close. Is it supposed to be like this? Packed a cob and am smoking it now. Hmmm. I'm not blown away, but I think I like it. It reminds me a bit of Peterson Irish Flake, only more earthy. Definitely got a good hit of nicotine, but I don't think I'll be puking and passing out or anything :mrgreen:.


----------



## gahdzila

freestoke said:


> Ah, it's all coming back now. Sounds like you're doing great! :tu
> 
> Coming back to a piece helps in two ways. The parts of the piece that you learned well are remembered, while the parts that were difficult or stumbling blocks are more easily forgotten. A little farther down the road, your technique will be a shade better and the difficulties you ran into before can be attacked from a new perspective without too many bad habits interfering. This results in a piece played better than if you had practiced it continuously during the intervening period.


Makes perfect sense to me!

Actually, gahdzila jr is just now coming back to a piece that he finished and stopped practicing a few months ago.

Here he is playing it just before he dropped it:


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> Makes perfect sense to me!
> 
> Actually, gahdzila jr is just now coming back to a piece that he finished and stopped practicing a few months ago.
> 
> Here he is playing it just before he dropped it:


Out*STAND*ing! :clap2:


----------



## freestoke

Tackling a Tilbury musketball in the new TwoDot. Superior! ipe:


----------



## mmiller

I had some sugar barrel in my meerschaum pickaxe. First time I had SB an I really enjoy it. Mild and sweet but not too sweet.


----------



## freestoke

Middleton, the Rodney Dangerfield of tobacco companies.

I'm having a bowl of Tilbury with some crumbly Scotch Flake Aromatic at the bottom of the bowl. By the time it gets to the last half, the SFA wll have been hydrated and ready to roll. ipe:


----------



## freestoke

More snowblowing today. After the rain turns over to snow later, probably another 6 inches by tomorrow night, but no big deal. But easy so far this winter! Finishing of a jar of Ennerdale in the Alfa Litewate.


----------



## freestoke

* HAZARDS...LAKE EFFECT SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW.

* ACCUMULATIONS...LOCALIZED ACCUMULATIONS OF 3 TO 7
INCHES...PRIMARILY OVER NORTHERN AND CENTRAL ONONDAGA AND
MADISON COUNTIES...AND ALSO IN ONEIDA COUNTY...MOSTLY TO THE
WEST OF CAMDEN...ROME...AND WATERVILLE.

At least that didn't happen! Beautiful out there and the wind is starting to die down. Having a quick smoke with straight Five Brothers while lunch finishes heating in the oven.


----------



## gahdzila

Tambolaka, in my Country Gentleman cob (which is apparently smaller than Jim's :mrgreen: ), and a big mug of coffee. What a great pairing!


----------



## DanR

I hate to keep bragging guys (well, not really) but it's another chamber of commerce day here in San Antonio. Currently 65 degrees with blue skies and a gentle breeze. I'm enjoying the weather as I sit and sip my pipe full of ??? I have no idea what I'm smoking... I packed this pipe two days ago and I just can't remember what I put in here. It's a VaPer, and a good one, I know that much. Oh well, who cares.


----------



## freestoke

It's 27 here, but for some reason it feels colder. The sun was at least shining, but it looks like that's gone for the day -- which reminds me of a boring factoid that actually came up last night at a bar: The Mohawk Valley receives less direct sunlight per year than anywhere on the North American continent. I have to balance this dark reality with cheery schadenfreude over the plight of the unhappy snowmobilers, grousing about the absence of snow to mobile over. :smile: After-lunch SB in the Diplomat for dessert.


----------



## freestoke

Hey Clifford! Guess what I'm smoking!? :lol: Great stuff and Audrey says the 1776 Tavern smells good, too! ipe:


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> It's 27 here, but for some reason it feels colder. The sun was at least shining, but it looks like that's gone for the day -- which reminds me of a boring factoid that actually came up last night at a bar: The Mohawk Valley receives less direct sunlight per year than anywhere on the North American continent. I have to balance this dark reality with cheery *schadenfreude* over the plight of the unhappy snowmobilers, grousing about the absence of snow to mobile over. :smile: After-lunch SB in the Diplomat for dessert.


Did anyone else have to google "schadenfruede"?

Jim, I learn something new from you every day!


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> Did anyone else have to google "schadenfruede"?
> 
> Jim, I learn something new from you every day!


Schadenfreude is one of my favorite words. And this 1776 Tavern is really nice, Clifford! :tu Thanks! I notice that tobak revs has seven 4star ratings out of ten!


----------



## gahdzila

freestoke said:


> Hey Clifford! Guess what I'm smoking!? :lol: Great stuff and Audrey says the 1776 Tavern smells good, too! ipe:


Glad you like it!


----------



## mmiller

This afternoon I had about a quarter bowl of university flake, It is -8F out here and my smoke was stopped short due to ice clogging the inside of my stem, I also tried to take a drink of water from my bottle out there and my lip stuck to it, winter is rough... Is it spring yet?


----------



## karatekyle

mmiller said:


> This afternoon I had about a quarter bowl of university flake, It is -8F out here and my smoke was stopped short due to ice clogging the inside of my stem, I also tried to take a drink of water from my bottle out there and my lip stuck to it, winter is rough... Is it spring yet?


I'll put our bonus material up in a sec :lol:


----------



## freestoke

Just back from a dart adventure, losing two out of three to Audrey. sigh. The Dart Mix is drawing complements at least! Right now, it's the Mayfair with some high class smoke, a wad of Reiner LGF. About as perfect as pipe smoking gets, most likely. ipe:


----------



## freestoke

It's Peterson Christmas 2011 in the CG. Pretty good for an aromatic. ipe: 

I'd like to report that NYCity (fortunately many hours away) has reclaimed its #1 Rudest City ranking! Inexplicable to me how it ever lost its place, but its back on top again! :c


----------



## freestoke

This JKP is potent. I don't care what tobakrevs says, it hits me like a truck. "Medium to Strong" my ass. I think it might be stronger than Royal Yacht! :shock:


----------



## DanR

Navy Flake, of the SG variety. I let this dry out until it was nearly crispy, and it is smoking superbly. I think that's the secret to this otherwise juicy flake. I'm smoking it in my homemade, handmade poker pipe.


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> I'm smoking it in my *homemade, handmade poker* pipe.


Sure, rub it in! oke:

Not sure how I have so much PPP all the time. I must be a real slob! This is some PPP+3BM in the big Savinelli 120 Anni. Tasty! ipe:


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> Sure, rub it in! oke:
> 
> Not sure how I have so much PPP all the time. I must be a real slob! This is some PPP+3BM in the big Savinelli 120 Anni. Tasty! ipe:


:lol: My theory is that you are encouraging those extra flakes to fall on the plate, just so you can build upon your PPP collection!


----------



## DanR

Good Afternoon Gents! Merde de Cheval in my Boswell "aro" pipe. Despite the translation, I love this tobacco when I'm craving an Aro. It's sweet, but earthy and peppery too. It doesn't get a fair shake in the reviews IMO.


----------



## szyzk

Owain's Sword in a Nording Signature Freehand.


----------



## gahdzila

H&H Angler's Dream in a Lorenzo Churchwarden. Not my favorite, but it was a free sample and I'm trying to finish it off.


----------



## szyzk

Union Square from 09, thanks to DanR, in a Bjarne Viking Classic. I either didn't let it dry enough or I'm really horrible at musketballing because it took an extra match or so after the first few minutes, but dang if this isn't an incredibly tasty tobacco!

I'm going to go broke buying all of these GLP blends...


----------



## freestoke

szyzk said:


> Union Square from 09, thanks to DanR, in a Bjarne Viking Classic. I either didn't let it dry enough or I'm really horrible at musketballing because it took an extra match or so after the first few minutes, but dang if this isn't an incredibly tasty tobacco!
> 
> I'm going to go broke buying all of these GLP blends...


That US is a good smoke, isn't it? A bit on the thick side for musketballing, but in any case, the musketball can be a little tough to light when it's too moist, but so would a fold and stuff. I'm hammering some Chocolate Flake in the FourDot pot right now that I cube cut ala SWR. Burning very nice, but even after drying out it took three matches to really get it going good.


----------



## szyzk

freestoke said:


> That US is a good smoke, isn't it? A bit on the thick side for musketballing, but in any case, the musketball can be a little tough to light when it's too moist, but so would a fold and stuff.


It was pulled apart pretty well when it got to me, and I shredded it a bit more before letting it dry out, but it seemed to work okay once I got it going. I think next time I'll give it another 30 minutes longer and see if that helps.

I'm letting some Fillmore from 2008 dry right now, that will be my next bowl.


----------



## DanR

I'm trying to bring the "N" level back in check - I never caught up after missing my after dinner pipe last night - so its Bayou Morning Flake (thanks Jim) in my Pete St. Pat Billiard.

Andrew - I'm glad you like those aged GLP blends, but we really owe RJPuffs for the great smokes. I got both from him, so he did the hard part - the aging... I think he might still have a tin of the Fillmore for sale in the WTS forum if you like it.


----------



## freestoke

More than welcome, Dan! Yep, BMF should serve the purpose. Sure works when I've used it. 

I must say that I've discovered that JKP packs a wallop too! It doesn't have that reputation as far as I know, not like IF and Happy Bogie for sure, but I'll put in a nomination at least. (Maybe it's just me. :dunno Think I'm sizing down with this next load of JKP, to the Bari Dana. Nice.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

freestoke said:


> More than welcome, Dan! Yep, BMF should serve the purpose. Sure works when I've used it.
> 
> I must say that I've discovered that JKP packs a wallop too! It doesn't have that reputation as far as I know, not like IF and Happy Bogie for sure, but I'll put in a nomination at least. (Maybe it's just me. :dunno Think I'm sizing down with this next load of JKP, to the Bari Dana. Nice.


+1 for JKP and it's nicotine content. . .and I just noticed they've released it in "bulk" 8 oz containers. Will definitely be part of my next P&C order.

I, too, am having a nic-friendly afternoon smoke: G&H Kendal Kentucky in my trusty Savinelli Duca Carlo billiard.


----------



## szyzk

CaptainEnormous said:


> +1 for JKP and it's nicotine content. . .and I just noticed they've released it in "bulk" 8 oz containers.


Yep, JKP and Lagonda are now in 8oz tins... It's like Christmas came really early (or slightly late)!


----------



## Nachman

I've been smoking RY all day and snuffing Rooster.


----------



## DanR

Nachman said:


> I've been smoking RY all day and snuffing Rooster.


Well, if you're trying to maintain a good "n" level, that's certainly a good way to do it.

Does anyone else start singing the Alice in Chains song when Nick says he's snuffing Rooster???

"Here Nick comes to snuff the Rooster, aaw yeah"


----------



## mmiller

Forgot to post a little earlier, I enjoyed some Penzance today the only downside was that it was windy out and my zippo ran out of fluid and had to try and light with a bic, talk about a PITA


----------



## freestoke

Hey Matt, I remember when the non-smokers went outside for fresh air if they had to. :evil: 

Finishing up a jar of old PPP. (There was just too much on the plate awhile back.) Pretty good in the CGent.


----------



## szyzk

FVF from 1999


----------



## chu2

Some G.L. Pease Meridian in a MM Washington. Great combo for a post-class walk home / smoke break!


----------



## szyzk

Just lit a bowl of Balkan Sasieni!


----------



## freestoke

They could be calling about the car anytime now...more Chocolate Flake! mmmm Good! This time, the semi-copious FourDot pot. Actually, it's over an hour at this point, so the timing could be good! Hope my ride doesn't get stuck in the driveway! :lol: (Not really that much snow. Just spoofin'.)


----------



## DanR

szyzk said:


> FVF from 1999


OK Andrew, I want some details about this one. How did it smoke, and was it as sweet as I think it should be with that amount of age?? Reassure me that my patience will this blend be worth the while. ray:


----------



## szyzk

DanR said:


> OK Andrew, I want some details about this one. How did it smoke, and was it as sweet as I think it should be with that amount of age?? Reassure me that my patience will this blend be worth the while. ray:


Dan, let me smoke some tomorrow that isn't as old. I can't say that I noticed a HUGE difference, but it's been a while since I smoked any with more than 12 months of age.


----------



## freestoke

Man, this FourDot is doing some work on this Chocolate Flake. Started at 1222 and it's now 1336. I did relight it about halfway through -- had to run a pipe cleaner through to clear a block, but it's been easy sailing with this cube cut. Good as it's been, I'm getting itchy for it to an end! I need to shower and get the hell out of here! Rats! There's a good half hour left and this is the best part!! :frown:


----------



## DanR

Good Afternoon Gents. The in-laws are gone now, and for the first time this week I am sitting outside enjoying my pipe. I chose HOTW. It's currently 66 degrees with just a few small clouds in the sky. A perfect afternoon for an afternoon smoke break.


----------



## freestoke

Ah! HOTW! Gotta open my can tonight!


----------



## gahdzila

Opened my can of HOTW and had a bowl earlier. Initial impression is pretty decent, but I definitely need to smoke some more to wrap my head around it.

I opened a pouch of SWR this afternoon. Is it supposed to be this dry? Not Five Brothers dry, but definitely significantly drier than PA or CH. Smoking some in a cob now. Hmm. I like it so far. Same as HOTW, I think I need to smoke more before I can really give a definite opinion, but my initial thought is that it's kinda like PA except not as good. Considering how much I like PA, I should probably just give up on trying the other OTC's. So far, I've tried CH and SB and now SWR....but PA is still the undisputed champ in my book.


----------



## mmiller

My SWR came out of the pouch pretty dry too, not to worry though, it burns great!


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> Opened my can of HOTW and had a bowl earlier. Initial impression is pretty decent, but I definitely need to smoke some more to wrap my head around it.
> 
> I opened a pouch of SWR this afternoon. Is it supposed to be this dry? Not Five Brothers dry, but definitely significantly drier than PA or CH. Smoking some in a cob now. Hmm. I like it so far. Same as HOTW, I think I need to smoke more before I can really give a definite opinion, but my initial thought is that it's kinda like PA except not as good. Considering how much I like PA, I should probably just give up on trying the other OTC's. So far, I've tried CH and SB and now SWR....but PA is still the undisputed champ in my book.


Yes, Grasshopper, you now see the wisdom of your ancestors. :hippie:

Just washed a squatty for the HOTW. Probably after dinner. Having read the ingredients, I'm suddenly eager to try it! I thought it was just "another Virginia", but I see it's burley and perique, too! :tu

Right now, I'm warming up with some -- tada -- PA! :smoke:


----------



## RupturedDuck

gahdzila said:


> Opened my can of HOTW and had a bowl earlier. Initial impression is pretty decent, but I definitely need to smoke some more to wrap my head around it.
> 
> I opened a pouch of SWR this afternoon. Is it supposed to be this dry? Not Five Brothers dry, but definitely significantly drier than PA or CH. Smoking some in a cob now. Hmm. I like it so far. Same as HOTW, I think I need to smoke more before I can really give a definite opinion, but my initial thought is that it's kinda like PA except not as good. Considering how much I like PA, I should probably just give up on trying the other OTC's. So far, I've tried CH and SB and now SWR....but PA is still the undisputed champ in my book.


I got lost after HOTW.

RD


----------



## freestoke

RupturedDuck said:


> I got lost after HOTW.
> 
> RD


Hal of the Wynd
Sir Walter Raleigh
Carter Hall
Sugar Barrel
Prince Albert
Over The Counter


----------



## RupturedDuck

freestoke said:


> Hal of the Wynd
> Sir Walter Raleigh
> Carter Hall
> Sugar Barrel
> Prince Albert
> Over The Counter


Thanks Jim. I'm getting better. HOTW I knew from the discussions regarding the February tobacco. FvF shows up enough here that out of curiosity I flipped through Samual Gawith's (SG's - :dude offerings and figured out what everyone was talking about. It won't be long before I don't even notice the abbreviations!

RD


----------



## freestoke

RupturedDuck said:


> Thanks Jim. I'm getting better. HOTW I knew from the discussions regarding the February tobacco. FvF shows up enough here that out of curiosity I flipped through Samual Gawith's (SG's - :dude offerings and figured out what everyone was talking about. It won't be long before I don't even notice the abbreviations!
> 
> RD


More than welcome! I had a vapor lock on SB/Sugar Barrel the other day. :ask: Just couldn't come up with anything! :lol:

Right now, it's some SG Chocolate Flake, cube cut with my Sabatier chef's knife. Yesterday the FourDot pot held an entire flake, today only about 3/4 of a flake. Go figure. :dunno:


----------



## gahdzila

Ha! I didn't realize I was throwing that many abbreviations out at once. It's only been a few months ago that I was still scratching my head at all of them!

I'm having the rest of the PA/BF#1 (Burley Flake #1) from the paper plate from this morning, with a little Purple Cow thrown in.

Excuse me, gentlemen, while I hop up on the soapbox for a moment.

Light bulbs. 

These new compact fluorescent light bulbs (CFLs they're called, since we're on an abbreviation kick). Supposed to save energy and last forever and therefore put less crap in landfills, right? I call horseshit! I just replaced four of them. They couldn't possibly have been more than a year old when they gave up the ghost. I was at the store to buy new bulbs and I had a decision to make - $12 for one CFL bulb or $12 for FOUR conventional bulbs (60 watt floodlamps). I picked the conventional bulbs this time! My theory (nothing more than a wild guess, really) is that they have crappy ballasts in them. Surely it wouldn't take a rocket scientist to design these things with replaceable ballasts like the old style long fluorescent tubes. Those things last forever!

Now they've got LED bulbs on the shelves. You're kidding me, right? You goobers can't design a CFL to last as long as it should, and you think I'm going to pay up to $30 for ONE of these LEDs?!?!?


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> Now they've got LED bulbs on the shelves. You're kidding me, right? You goobers can't design a CFL to last as long as it should, and you think I'm going to pay up to $30 for ONE of these LEDs?!?!?


Really. I take a second seat to no one in my environmental radicality (I'd like to see $30 per gallon gasoline for example :lol, but the florescent lightbulbs are definitely a crock, an extraordinary popular delusion right up there with destroying farmland, rivers, aquifers, coastal waters, monarch butterflies, essential soil bacteria and driving up food prices in order to burn corn in our SUVs. Total insanity, and both of them "green" monuments to scientific ignorance. (My suggestion for a bumper sticker: "Better out of oil than out of soil.") In the northern latitudes, they wouldn't save energy even if they worked as advertised! Heat from incandescent bulbs is a benefit, not wasted energy.

Finally finished this bowl of Chocolate Flake. Man, is that a long smoke! ipe: (It's okay, I'm tough. I can take it. :smile


----------



## RupturedDuck

The CFL's also work terribly on a dimmer switch.

For Christmas, my gf found me a Savinelli Virginia 510KS, a shape/trim combination I had been looking for, but had given up the search after consulting a Savinelli catalog and finding out that there is no such combination. This afternoon I'm enjoying a little Old Ironsides, recommended by my B&M, in this lovely pipe.

RD


----------



## DanR

I'm having a bowl of C&D Milk and Honey this afternoon. It's not a "blow your socks off" tobacco by any stretch of the imagination, but it's nice for a change of pace. I've actually been targeting all my mason jars that are almost empty so I can "finish" them in my tobaccocellar. I'm trying to make some room to open a few new things and reorganize others. In doing so, I rediscovered a few gems that I haven't smoked in a while.


----------



## freestoke

I must say, it's about time Dan, your open container situation having been a cause for concern in the pipe community for some time. I foresee a new record for finished containers on the horizon at tobaccocellar, as you deal with your problem.

Yesterday I reamed the 4Dot. I knew things were out of control when I realized my SMALL wooden tamper was having trouble and had to shift to a golf tee. I removed approximately 11 pounds of carbon dust with my trusty Senior Reamer. Who knew a bowl of PA would last an hour in this pipe!? :shock: Just about halfway through my "new" 4Dot with a fresh load of Prince Albert. Amazing how much tobacco goes in there now!


----------



## szyzk

Two bowls of HOTW this morning in preparation for my monthly review, and now I'm smoking down a bowl of MM 965 before I leave work for the day.


----------



## freestoke

Well this is a pleasant surprise! 5B plus a pinch of BCA, about 4:1. Excellent! :shock:


----------



## mmiller

Went to the smoke shop with kyle and scott, I had a Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Maduro and 3 pipes of my tobacco pouch mix of SB/TX tea/Capt Black


----------



## freestoke

I'm doing an experiment while I work on my third bowl in the 4Dot, some 5B and a pinch of 1Q. indigosmoke. On the "What kind of Peterson is this?" thread, this shows up as grayed text. Smoky even. I'm curious if it's the entire page display actually setting a keyword or something totally bizarre like that, or whether it's just some fluky thing in this browser. So there you have it. What color is indigosmoke? (Seems even if it was a keyword, it'd show up in some shade of blue. :dunno

Wow. It's grayed out here too. :shock: Very, very strange. How about limegosmoke?

Not that one. Whatever, the 5B+1Q isn't as good as the BCA version.


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> I'm doing an experiment while I work on my third bowl in the 4Dot, some 5B and a pinch of 1Q. indigosmoke. On the "What kind of Peterson is this?" thread, this shows up as grayed text. Smoky even. I'm curious if it's the entire page display actually setting a keyword or something totally bizarre like that, or whether it's just some fluky thing in this browser. So there you have it. What color is indigosmoke? (Seems even if it was a keyword, it'd show up in some shade of blue. :dunno
> 
> Wow. It's grayed out here too. :shock: Very, very strange. How about limegosmoke?
> 
> Not that one. Whatever, the 5B+1Q isn't as good as the BCA version.


Hmm weird! Mine doesn't do that.


----------



## freestoke

And mine still does. I think I was running something like Firefox 3.8, so I exited, closing all tabs. Apparently it was trying to update, which seems go awry with Firefox more often than not. I killed it in the Task Manager, then restarted it, getting a new update to -- 10.0! :shock: And indigosmoke still shows in gray background. So odd. Not even this JKP is helping out. Still drawing strength from the 4Dot. 

Was just following a Sasieni Four Dot for a while at $32. Thinking, watching...yeah, $178. Bag that! :lol: And some jerk just beat me out of a Falcon and Kaywoodie metal pipe for a stinking $21.50. Or was it $31.50? Doesn't matter, it was a steal probably. I KNEW I should have put something bigger in there! :frown: (One of you heartless creeps, no doubt. oke: )


----------



## freestoke

Took a Chocolate Flake out and let it dry. Tore it up and stuffed it hard in the TwoDot pot, crumbs on top. Another five or ten minutes and this will settle down to a beautiful stoke. Drawing wonderfully well. This stuff is really smooth. Hmmm....didn't really have to wait that long! Burning great!


----------



## RupturedDuck

I haven't tried the chocolate flake yet. I like an occasional aromatic as much as the next guy...but I'm having a hard time picturing chocolate. I'm a curious sort, so one day I know I'll add a tin to an order....

This afternoon, I'm enjoying some Arcadia from McClelland's 221B Series in a freehand Danish style pipe made by Arley Curtz. I packed it just a bit too tightly, but it is smoking nice and cool. I'm now staring at my jar of HotW, and thinking I wish I was smoking that right now. No worries, this bowl will be done in a half an hour or so....

RD


----------



## freestoke

RupturedDuck said:


> I haven't tried the chocolate flake yet. I like an occasional aromatic as much as the next guy...but I'm having a hard time picturing chocolate. I'm a curious sort, so one day I know I'll add a tin to an order....


It's not an aromatic at all in my book, although I grant you it meets one of the definitions that would include Royal Yacht. There's a little cocoa flavoring in the casing/topping that you can smell in the jar, but not much of it in the smoke and the room note is certainly not something to write home about. Supposedly, there's Latakia in there, but I can't find it. Tastes like tobacco to me. It's just a creamy good smoke -- and I'm still workin' with it in the TwoDot! :tu


----------



## DanR

3yr old Haddo's Delight from a sample that RJPuffs gifted to me. It's a great midday smoke IMO, just enough umpff to give me what I needed. 

I've got a chunk of LGF sitting out to dry for this evening. It is quickly becoming one of my favorites!


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> I've got a chunk of LGF sitting out to dry for this evening. It is quickly becoming one of my favorites!


Mine too! And I don't even have any open right now. :frown: After the BMF is gone I think. And I'm STILL working on this Chocolate Flake. Nice burn!


----------



## TommyTree

Since I sat down to review the two of them, I figured I'd smoke some Middleton Walnut in a Nording Signature freehand.


----------



## szyzk

Great Hiatus in my custom McCarter. It's gonna be a good afternoon!


----------



## freestoke

Makin' a break for the dart board with the CGent full of 5B and SB for the ride, half and half. Check ya later!


----------



## Firedawg

Breaking in my new Peterson Red spigot 80s Bent Bulldog with some LBF. Waited a long time to find this pipe available...was worth the wait.


----------



## freestoke

Mixed some SB with my new Kendal Kentucky. Nice combo!


----------



## DanR

McClelland anniversary 2005 in my Pete bent billiard spigot. Lovely!


----------



## gahdzila

A couple of posts about BF#1 put me in the mood for it.


----------



## RupturedDuck

I was out of the office this morning in meetings. When I arrived home after lunch, I noticed that the nice UPS driver had dropped off this pipe that I had just purchased from David Jones, the crafter:















It is the biggest pipe in my collection now! I'm very happy with it, and currently enjoying a bowl of HotW. I believe this one is going to last a while!

RD


----------



## DanR

That's a nice pipe Gabriel. I really like the coloring on the rim.


----------



## RupturedDuck

Thanks Dan! It is a rock solid sitter also...putting this pipe down is like setting down a glass.


----------



## freestoke

Nice pipe, Gabriel! :tu

Still puffing away on some *Ennerdale* in the Country Gentleman. I broke it up and basically did a Frank fill, fresh out of the can. Even moist, this stuff smokes down beautifully. Have only had to relight once when I set it down to get more coffee. Wonderful stuff, *Ennerdale* . ipe:

Just finished it. I'm always impressed with this stuff. Nothing ever comes out of the pipe but ash.


----------



## szyzk

freestoke said:


> Still puffing away on some *Ennerdale* in the Country Gentleman.


:thumb:

My afternoon smoke is HOTW today!


----------



## gahdzila

I can pass over a blend a million times...but for some reason, talking about it here on Puff makes me crave it. I mentioned Sterling blends in another thread, and could help grabbing the 1776 Tavern this afternoon (in the CG cob).

Speaking of....I might have to open that dusty jar of Dark Flake Scented later. I'm pretty sure I have enough for a bowl for me and a little sample for both of you guys, Jim and Andrew.


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> Speaking of....I might have to open that dusty jar of Dark Flake Scented later. I'm pretty sure I have enough for a bowl for me and a little sample for both of you guys, Jim and Andrew.


None for me, Clifford! Thanks anyway, but I hate maple flavoring. I can take the heliotrope, musk and rose petals, but maple grosses me out. Now if you'd like some Ennerdale...can't remember if you said you'd tried it or not.

I'm smokin' some BCA and PPP right now. Not sure what's in the PPP right now, but there's rather too much of it.


----------



## gahdzila

freestoke said:


> None for me, Clifford! Thanks anyway, but I hate maple flavoring. I can take the heliotrope, musk and rose petals, but maple grosses me out. Now if you'd like some Ennerdale...can't remember if you said you'd tried it or not.
> 
> I'm smokin' some BCA and PPP right now. Not sure what's in the PPP right now, but there's rather too much of it.


How can anyone hate maple?!?

Looks like Andrew's bomb just got a little bigger! :mrgreen:

I think it's the tonquin bean in it that blows my taste buds out of the water. I say "I think" because I don't know that I've ever had tonquin anywhere else. I can handle Dark Flake Scented only in small occasional doses.

No thanks on the Ennerdale! I bought a tin recently. I'll get around to it eventually! :thumb:


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> How can anyone hate maple?!?


I love maple on pancakes and waffles, or bacon or ham fried in some maple syrup, and that's about it. Don't like ice cream, candy or anything else I can think of with maple in it.


----------



## szyzk

I came in here to say that I changed my mind at the last minute and switched from HOTW to St Bruno, and saw this...



gahdzila said:


> Speaking of....I might have to open that dusty jar of Dark Flake Scented later. I'm pretty sure I have enough for a bowl for me and a little sample for both of you guys, Jim and Andrew.





gahdzila said:


> Looks like Andrew's bomb just got a little bigger! :mrgreen:


Gah! eep:

You really, really don't need to do that, Clifford. I would pick some up eventually anyway!


----------



## freestoke

szyzk said:


> You really, really don't need to do that, Clifford.


Of course he does. :sl

Having some more PA in the Two Dot Canadian. Smoked a lot of PA today, PA and a bowl of Ennerdale. (Oh, and some PPP+BCA, which was NOT great I'll have you know.) Got St. Pauli Girl giving me a hand with this one.


----------



## szyzk

freestoke said:


> Having some more PA in the Two Dot Canadian. Smoked a lot of PA today...


I've read the reviews. I've given it thought. And now I come to you folks for advice...

I've never tried an OTC. Given that my tastes run more to full but I'm perfectly capable of appreciating something lighter, what OTC tobacco should I start with? PA? SWR? Carter Hall? Granger? Sugar Barrel?


----------



## gahdzila

Yes I do! I'm happy to finally be finishing off the jar!

As for OTCs....PA is my favorite so far. CH is very similar to me, but has a somewhat heavier dose of sweet topping...and it's a bit too much. SB tasted ok to me, and lots of gentlemen seem to really like it, but it tasted VERY mild to me, so I personally wouldn't recommend it to you. I'm just starting on SWR...it's different to me...so far, it's not bad but not great, but I need to smoke some more before I can give an objective assessment.

Get yourself some 5 Brothers to mix in your OTC to give it some more whallop!

You know what? I'm not super keen on this SWR and I've got boatloads of 5 Brothers, so I'll send you a little of those, too.


----------



## freestoke

szyzk said:


> I've read the reviews. I've given it thought. And now I come to you folks for advice...
> 
> I've never tried an OTC. Given that my tastes run more to full but I'm perfectly capable of appreciating something lighter, what OTC tobacco should I start with? PA? SWR? Carter Hall? Granger? Sugar Barrel?


I'd hate to think you hadn't read my review, Andrew! http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/285706-humble-prince.html

Right now I'm using some PA to exorcise the Ennerdale ghost that I cursed the Country Gentleman with earlier.

I have more PA than anything else. Just in case. I should get more.


----------



## karatekyle

Had a nice cigar today while I read some _Nest in the Wind_ by Martha C. Ward. A fascinating layman's ethnography on the Pohnpeians and their culture.


----------



## freestoke

Pohnpeians!? :shock: I must say, I have never heard of them, and in my experience that makes them WEIRD! :lol: (Had to look that one up, Kyle!)

I have this urge to not think about it too much while chasing my third St. Pauli Girl, and just stoke up the CGent again with PA and have done with it. Either that or the new Kendal Kentucky. :ask:

KK! I need some nicotine to balance the alcohol! :hippie: (We learned these important rules of thumb in the counter-culture of the 60s.) And a pipe substitution. Back to the Two Dot Canadian! ipe:


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> Pohnpeians!? :shock: I must say, I have never heard of them, and in my experience that makes them WEIRD! :lol: (Had to look that one up, Kyle!)
> 
> I have this urge to not think about it too much while chasing my third St. Pauli Girl, and just stoke up the CGent again with PA and have done with it. Either that or the new Kendal Kentucky. :ask:
> 
> KK! I need some nicotine to balance the alcohol! :hippie: (We learned these important rules of thumb in the counter-culture of the 60s.) And a pipe substitution. Back to the Two Dot Canadian! ipe:


They're quite an interesting group! Have very unique customs on sexuality. Rather than courting, marrying, and then mating (or courting, mating, and then marrying), they mate, marry, then court. Having intercourse is normal but if a girl is seen "dating" a guy (as we would say), they are considered married. They typically marry after they conceive then begin eating, living, and socializing with each other.

Also, because they're a matrilineal society, there are no illegitimate children from the pre-marital births. Children are considered related to their mothers but not the man that actually led the mother to conceive. Whatever man marries a woman is considered the father of any children she has or had.


----------



## gahdzila

Having a little of that Dark Flake Scented in the LePeltier.

Last summer, Dark Flake UNSCENTED was recommended in some long distant thread. When I got ready to place an order, the vendor was out of UNSCENTED but they had SCENTED (in bulk). So I ordered myself an ounce of scented. It arrived as broken flake, almost ready rubbed, and dry enough to smoke as-is. I liked it enough that I wanted to order more when I finished it. I was thinking 2 or MAYBE 3 ounces of bulk...well, it turned out that 4 ounces was cheaper than 3 because of their volume discount, so I ordered 4 ounces. I think I got the last few crumbs of the vendor's container on my first order, and the first of a fresh batch on my second order, because the second order was much moister and mostly intact flakes. And the topping on my second batch is MUCH more pungent than my first batch. I split it into 2 jars, and JUST finished the first jar (from late September, I think?).

And that's how I ended up with a buttload of Dark Flake Scented that I might never finish!

I kinda crave it on rare occasions, but after smoking a bowl, I'm done with it for a LONG time.


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> They're quite an interesting group! Have very unique customs on sexuality.


I may have it all wrong, but as I understood it when I visited in 1968, Iceland was similar, with the exception that very few women were married then. The women and children were taken care of completely, but the men were sort of left out to dry. One of the things that struck me was that the guys didn't pick up the girls! It was reversed! The women had the apartments and the men, if they couldn't afford otherwise, lived in "dormitories" for want of a better word. The women would take men home for days or weeks at a time then kick them out and replace them. One of the women with a kid that I met said that any man who saw a child misbehaving in public, however, was expected to come over and take care of the problem. Imagine that in your local Walmart these days! :lol: They'd drag the guy off in handcuffs, if he survived the beating from the other women in the store. It was interesting, to say the least! Children took/take the mother's name, pretty sure.

If this is TOTALLY out of line with reality, circa 1968 Reykjavik, I'm certainly ready to be disabused of what I heard and saw there, but I encountered nothing at the time that would contradict it. I wonder how things have changed in 44 years.


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> I may have it all wrong, but as I understood it when I visited in 1968, Iceland was similar, with the exception that very few women were married then. The women and children were taken care of completely, but the men were sort of left out to dry. One of the things that struck me was that the guys didn't pick up the girls! It was reversed! The women had the apartments and the men, if they couldn't afford otherwise, lived in "dormitories" for want of a better word. The women would take men home for days or weeks at a time then kick them out and replace them. One of the women with a kid that I met said that any man who saw a child misbehaving in public, however, was expected to come over and take care of the problem. Imagine that in your local Walmart these days! :lol: They'd drag the guy off in handcuffs, if he survived the beating from the other women in the store. It was interesting, to say the least! Children took/take the mother's name, pretty sure.
> 
> If this is TOTALLY out of line with reality, circa 1968 Reykjavik, I'm certainly ready to be disabused of what I heard and saw there, but I encountered nothing at the time that would contradict it. I wonder how things have changed in 44 years.


Interesting to think about how diverse customs are within our species!


----------



## szyzk

gahdzila said:


> As for OTCs....PA is my favorite so far.





freestoke said:


> I'd hate to think you hadn't read my review, Andrew!


So I guess I'll start my OTC journey with Prince Albert! That is, of course, unless Clifford's SWR and 5B gets here first (and again - you really don't need to send me anything!).

Come to think of it, I don't even know where to get OTCs around here. The big grocery store around the corner has them, but I have no idea what the turnover is - and that place is dry as a bone inside.


----------



## gahdzila

Most of the online retailers have them. I order all of mine online. I'm afraid to buy them locally as well, as there's no telling how old they are.


----------



## WWhermit

Today I had a big bowl of Anniversary Kake. This is the first pipe I've had in about a week. I've been battling a diagnosis of whooping cough, and today is the first day I've felt good enough to smoke a pipe. Damn, I've missed it!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## szyzk

gahdzila said:


> Most of the online retailers have them. I order all of mine online. I'm afraid to buy them locally as well, as there's no telling how old they are.


Maybe I'm being a bit romantic, but part of the experience for me would include literally buying them over the counter! Dorky, I know, but I'm a dork.

I've never actually looked at any of the local drugstores and while Walmart has a tobacco section, I think it's all cigarettes. I'll do some searching... Worst case, I'll order online.


----------



## gahdzila

LOL! No, in fact I think it's a noble gesture to try to support local businesses when possible.

I don't know if you guys have places like this up there, but we have a few "tobacco shops" that are mostly liquor stores that have a bigger than normal cigarette and chewing tobacco selection, along with machine made cigars and occasionally a small poorly maintained humidor of handrolled cigars. Places like that always have at least a small selection of OTC pipe tobaccos. I've also seen them at Walmart (behind the counter, nestled in a dustly little corner between the cigarettes, Black & Milds and chewing tobacco).


----------



## szyzk

gahdzila said:


> I don't know if you guys have places like this up there, but we have a few "tobacco shops" that are mostly liquor stores...


Absolutely not! All our liquor stores are state run! We're still under 1800s-era Quaker laws here!

I do have two other options. One, I work at a tobacconist, though I'm not sure how much we'd actually have to order. If I want a box and we have to buy a 5-pack, for instance, I'd be out of luck unless I really liked the stuff. Second, we have a roll-your-own place that might carry OTCs but I would feel dirty buying tobacco at a local "competitor" (even though they aren't really competing with us)!

I'll stop by the grocery store tomorrow and see how much of this they actually sell. Alternately, there's a CVS across the street that I can check out. Worst case, another P&C order!


----------



## DanR

My local Walmart carries pouches of PA, but I bought one a while back and it was crispy and stale... Same thing happened with SWR at another place locally (can't remember which). I just bought some Middleton Apple pouches from P&C. Not sure what to expect with the baccy, but I expect it will be fresh. They had been out of it, and it was recently restocked.

I am having a bowl of Erinmore this afternoon in my McCarter pipe. Kinda cold and overcast, so I'm gonna make it a short smoke today...


----------



## gahdzila

HOTW for me.

Cold and dreary here too. I had a chill earlier. I went to the gym, ran almost 2 miles on the treadmill, came home and took a steaming hot shower and bundled up in my thermals. That'll warm ya up!


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> My local Walmart carries pouches of PA, but I bought one a while back and it was crispy and stale...


So hydrate it! sheesh. Stale tobacco's what OTC is all about! oke: (They used to sell aluminum coin-like things with holes in them at the drug store for a quarter. I wonder if they still even make those.)

Heading out for some Dart Mix, available only at my local dart board. Gonna work on the Serial Aromatics Pouch on the way, to try and clean out that Autumn Evening contamination. PPP almost gone, the SAP ordeal drawing to a close. Housecleaning is exhausting, but very rewarding. p


----------



## szyzk

What a productive day!

A bowl of FVF, then a bowl of Hamborger Veermaster, then I sliced up my finger carving some hunks of tobacco off a Mick McQuaid Plug.

The Hambooger Beermaestro was interesting following the FVF - the two played off each other with the FVF leaving bright, nutty vanilla notes in my mouth, and the Hamburger Beanmister leaving a darker coffee, leather and black cherry taste.


----------



## freestoke

szyzk said:


> What a productive day!
> 
> .


Showing no fear from Mycroft's new thread. Brave Mensch.

Well, I'm pipeless at the moment. sigh.


----------



## szyzk

freestoke said:


> Showing no fear from Mycroft's new thread. Brave Mensch.


Ignorance Uber Alles? I had no idea you two were being so mischievous.

This will not end well for anyone involved.


----------



## Mycroft Holmes

szyzk said:


> Ignorance Uber Alles? I had no idea you two were being so mischievous.
> 
> This will not end well for anyone involved.


I fear this will bring new meaning to the term "Mutually Assured Destruction." Hope the fallout doesn't end in any civilian casualties.


----------



## szyzk

Mycroft Holmes said:


> I fear this will bring new meaning to the term "Mutually Assured Destruction." Hope the fallout doesn't end in any civilian casualties.


Yes! So, "Don't make me M.A.D." can be the new slogan around here.

Edit: Maybe I need to call the Baker Street irregulars into service to help me...


----------



## freestoke

szyzk said:


> Yes! So, "Don't make me M.A.D." can be the new slogan around here.
> 
> Edit: Maybe I need to call the Baker Street irregulars into service to help me...


You're going to ask the BSIs to help you against Sherlock's BROTHER!? :spy: Good thinking, Andrew. :tu

I'll have you know, that one of the BSIs, a youngish elderly man at the time, taught me how to play darts, in a pub by the beach in West Runton, Norfolk, England, back in 1955. I kid you not. I never kid about such things. He had some revelatory stories about doings at 221b Baker Street, before Watson arrived to write down Sherlock's exploits.

FINALLY back from dinner! My hands are all but atremble stokin' the FourDot with some Kentuck Kendal! And some coffee!!


----------



## freestoke

Mycroft Holmes said:


> I fear this will bring new meaning to the term "Mutually Assured Destruction." Hope the fallout doesn't end in any civilian casualties.


Start a war and hope nobody gets hurt? Okay, I'm game! I actually dislike the neighbors across the street, so with any luck our luck won't hold. :evil:


----------



## freestoke

Took a while to get the grunge off, smooth off the varnish with some steel wool, salt&alcohol the bowl, _und so weiter_, but now I'm giving this "Briar Route" bent bulldog a go. It's one of half dozen pipes that came with the pipe rack Audrey got me for xmas! Not too bad, even though it needs breaking in again, really. The drill's pretty good, so it should smoke just fine. (I've yet to encounter a bad smoking pipe that had a good drill -- and vice versa. ) I'm pleasantly surprised, actually. :smile: Starting it off with a bowl of PA, of course. What else?


----------



## mmiller

Just got inside from enjoying a wonderful bowl of OGS in my MM CG, I am amazed how far my smoke tasting has came, when I first started smoking and had OGS I couldnt taste the citrus at all but now I can and it is really refreshing p


----------



## freestoke

I think the Serial Aromatics Pouch has recovered from its Autumn Evening contamination. I smoked almost all of the infected tobacco in the car and refilled with the pipe with PPP, Altadis B20 Black Cavendish and a healthy helping of hydrated Five Brothers. I think the SAP's in business again! :smile: Served some up in the Cgent and it's not bad -- finally!. ipe:


----------



## craig_o

Another round of Balkan Sasieni for me! A fresh tin, too!


----------



## freestoke

Back from an exhausting afternoon shopping and trying to unwind a little with a St. Pauli Girl and a Szabo of SWR. It's working.


----------



## craig_o

Today was a dull, cold, gray day that called for some Mac Baren Scottish Mix.


----------



## karatekyle

Tried something new this afternoon, a flake or two of Fribourg & Treyer Special Brown Flake. I've been told lately that I'm getting too picky with blends I'll deem re buy-able. SBF is definitely on my list to buy again. Something I wouldn't hesitate to reach for when I'm in the mood for something different than the usual suspects.


----------



## mmiller

Had some F&T Cut Blended Plug very delicious, slight sweetness, Im glad I have it.


----------



## freestoke

Fribourg & Treyer Special Brown Flake. F&T Cut Blended Plug. Now THAT's two arcane mixes in a row, eh? :lol:

I'm almost embarrassed to say I restoking the Szabo with some PA.


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> Fribourg & Treyer Special Brown Flake. F&T Cut Blended Plug. Now THAT's two arcane mixes in a row, eh? :lol:
> 
> I'm almost embarrassed to say I restoking the Szabo with some PA.


What, your Walmart doesn't stock Fribourg & Treyer? It's right behind the Middleton blends, Jim! :lol:


----------



## mmiller

freestoke said:


> Fribourg & Treyer Special Brown Flake. F&T Cut Blended Plug. Now THAT's two arcane mixes in a row, eh? :lol:


They both came from the same source...Shuckins :lol:


----------



## freestoke

mmiller said:


> They both came from the same source...Shuckins :lol:


How WEIRD! I was just making a special trip over to the pipe bombs and was marveling over this meerschaum:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-tobacco-bombs/306092-squids.html

The Outer Limits Intro - YouTube


----------



## DanR

Good Afternoon Gentlemen. Today is another glorious day here in San Antonio, I only wish we could have more of these chamber of commerce days on the weekend, rather than in the middle of the week. Anyhoo, I am enjoying a big bowl of Bob's Chocolate Flake in my Pete Spigot. This is my lunch today. Yummy!


----------



## Nachman

It is a nice, almost spring-like day today so I loaded up a big bowl of G&H Sliced Brown Twist and went out on the patio. Usually I have to concentrate to detect the lakeland essence in this tobacco, but today it was quite floral. I really enjoyed sitting in the warm sun watching a medowlark hopping about the back garden with my nose full of lakeland flowers.


----------



## DanR

Nachman said:


> It is a nice, almost spring-like day today so I loaded up a big bowl of G&H Sliced Brown Twist and went out on the patio. Usually I have to concentrate to detect the lakeland essence in this tobacco, but today it was quite floral. I really enjoyed sitting in the warm sun watching a medowlark hopping about the back garden with my nose full of lakeland flowers.


Interesting that you post this Nick, because there was something about the air, my mouth, or something that really made the Lakeland essence in my Bob's Chocolate pop out today. I don't normally detect it all that much in that blend, but today was different for some reason. Luckily, I like the lakelands, so it was a fine smoke. Enjoy your day!


----------



## Nachman

Smoked another bowl of G&H Rum Twist this afternoon. I have decided I like the Brown Bogie better. They have the same tobaccos, but the Brown Bogie has a touch of lakeland scent, whereas the Rum Twist is cased with rum.


----------



## Staxed

getting ready to head outside with some 2 year old FVF that Wallbright sent me, thanks man!


----------



## craig_o

My first-ever bowl of SG 1792. I love it, just like everyone else on the planet.


----------



## gahdzila

Sterling 1776 Tavern in a cob.

Nick - You've got me curious about Rum Twist. I like Sliced Brown Twist a lot (honestly, I really don't taste Lakeland in mine), and you say Rum Twist is the same tobacco with a rum topping? Gotta get some! I see they also have a coconut twist! Another must-try!


----------



## mmiller

Dunhill Flake (thanks Kyle :wave: ) in the CG


----------



## szyzk

SG Navy Flake - wonderful!


----------



## szyzk

At work, getting the store's new website uploaded, puffing away on a big bowl of HOTW. This stuff gets better the further into the bowl you get.


----------



## Nachman

Smoked a big bowl of Sliced Brown Twist this afternoon. I like how it gives you such a calm feeling.


----------



## freestoke

Starting with a 1/3 bowl of PA in my new DanR pot! http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...274-16feb12-damage-assessment-part-1-2-a.html
So far so good! Figure by the weekend I'll be stokin' up some Reiner LGF and giving it a real go! ipe:

Yeah, they say you don't HAVE to do that to break in a new pipe, but I'm a traditionalist. IT'S PART OF THE RITUAL! I'd develop free-floating anxiety if I did it any other way.


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> Starting with a 1/3 bowl of PA in my new DanR pot! http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...274-16feb12-damage-assessment-part-1-2-a.html


Okay, Dan. With this guy smoking your pipe, you better come up with a cool brand name. What's it going to be? Personally I think you need a stamp made for future pipes thats says:

Tomb Rader Pipes
Hand Croft-ed

Or is that too punny? ound:


----------



## mmiller

Had some xmas cheer 2011 in the CG


----------



## freestoke

Tomb Rader! :biglaugh: Well, I'm smokin' it again, this time with a full bowl of SWR. I warmed it up with two short bowls of PA. Training is going well. When I stop tasting wood, I'm slappin' something good in there! Smokes great and passes a pipe cleaner! Nice job, Dan! :tu


----------



## DanR

karatekyle said:


> Okay, Dan. With this guy smoking your pipe, you better come up with a cool brand name. What's it going to be? Personally I think you need a stamp made for future pipes thats says:
> 
> Tomb Rader Pipes
> Hand Croft-ed
> 
> Or is that too punny? ound:


How about: Darth Rader Pipes - May the puff be with you... :lol:

Jim - I am so happy to hear that it's a good smoker. I have to admit a little anxiety waiting to hear your thoughts.


----------



## szyzk

RAD - Rader Acquisition Disorder

Usage: "I have RAD... I want one of Dan's beautiful pipes!"


----------



## mmiller

szyzk said:


> RAD - Rader Acquisition Disorder
> 
> Usage: "I have RAD... I want one of Dan's beautiful pipes!"


:biglaugh: RAD... I think I have that too!


----------



## DanR

New Targets have been acquired! :thumb:


----------



## mmiller

DanR said:


> New Targets have been acquired! :thumb:


eep:


----------



## karatekyle

Darth Rader Pipes
"I find your lack of flame disturbing"


----------



## DanR

karatekyle said:


> Darth Rader Pipes
> "I find your lack of flame disturbing"


That's it! I love it...


----------



## szyzk

karatekyle said:


> Darth Rader Pipes
> "I find your lack of flame disturbing"


+1

This is how it's done, folks!


----------



## mmiller

Had a bowl of Bobs chocolate flake in my HW pipe


----------



## craig_o

Had a bit of butternut burley in this unseasonably warm weather. Good with iced tea.


----------



## gahdzila

Opened a tin of GH&Co Bob's Chocolate Flake and enjoyed it in a cob. This is my first go with this blend. Initially, Latakia and chocolate dominate with a hint of vanilla and a hint of Lakeland in the background. At around the halfway mark, Lakeland came on a little stronger and the Latakia seemed to take a backseat. Pretty good stuff!


----------



## mmiller

Oops for got to update earlier, I had a wonderful bowl of OGS in my CG at around 2 this afternoon


----------



## gahdzila

I'm on a GH&Co kick lately. Today it's Sweet Coconut Twist in a cob. I don't think it's the same tobacco as Sliced Brown Twist...the flavor is close but it's milder in nicotine. It's not mild, just not kick-you-in-the-teeth strong like Sliced Brown. I was actually hoping for a little more topping flavor. The coconut flavor is just barely there. I don't taste any Lakeland at all, mostly just rich tobacco, with subtle sweet notes and a whisper of coconut. Prepping is a bit of a nuisance...I think next time I smoke some, I'll just go ahead and slice and rub out the whole rope into a jar. Overall, though, good stuff! I can see it becoming a regular for me.


----------



## mmiller

Im always late on my afternoon update because I usually dont remember or dont have time after I smoke but today I had C&D BF#1 in the CG, nice spicy blend that has quite the kick.


----------



## freestoke

Exercising the Darth Rader pot with some PA+KK. Starting to get a little cake going now and that "new pipe" taste is receding. Should have it broken in by next week some time! :tu Thanks, Dan!!


----------



## gahdzila

This mornings smoke of PPP (CB and Tambo) plus some PA left _more_ PPP. I think the pile is still growing! I guess it's my own fault for continuing to dump various other things in it.

This afternoon, it didn't look like quite enough for a bowl, so I added some of that freebie PS Dansk cavendish and a little 5 Brothers. After I packed my pipe, there's definitely more on the plate than there was before I started. :doh: It's smoking ok at least. I'm not looking for anything spectacular right now anyway, just something to mindlessly puff on while I take a little rest.


----------



## freestoke

I've decided to move up. I've decided to smoke the last of this 2006 Erinmore Flake that Andrew sent me. The moisture level is perfect and I've rubbed it out into the TwoDot apple. A great tobacco needs a great pipe, right? This is very, very nice. p Thanks, Andrew!!


----------



## szyzk

freestoke said:


> I've decided to move up. I've decided to smoke the last of this 2006 Erinmore Flake that Andrew sent me. The moisture level is perfect and I've rubbed it out into the TwoDot apple. A great tobacco needs a great pipe, right? This is very, very nice. p Thanks, Andrew!!


Wonderful! I'm glad to hear you're enjoying it. The few flakes I've smoked were lovely.


----------



## mmiller

Just had some Bob's chocolate flake in the CG


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> Exercising the Darth Rader pot with some PA+KK. Starting to get a little cake going now and that "new pipe" taste is receding. Should have it broken in by next week some time! :tu Thanks, Dan!!


:lol: I'm glad the Darth Rader Pipe is working OK for you Jim!

I'm finally back home after traveling all week, but I missed my regular afternoon smoke - mainly because I was trying to get caught up in the office. I'm enjoying a bowl of H&H Admiralty tonight. I haven't had this one in a while, so I'd forgotten how nice it is. I think it helps that the last bowl I smoked in this pipe was Ennerdale, and there is a little ghost hanging around that is actually very nice with this tobacco!


----------



## mmiller

Just had some Boswell chocolate cream, pretty good but oddly it tasted similar to Captain Black original to me. Just a tad more chocolate notes and less tongue bite.


----------



## freestoke

Watching the golf, I suddenly felt like a "better" smoke, so I broke out a coin of Andrew's aged Escudo. Most excellent! The very thing for the next St. Pauli Girl!


----------



## freestoke

Go Hunter Mahan! :lol: Almost like a Ryder Cup out there yesterday. Westwood and McIlroy go down! :tu I'd rather have seen Kuchar win it all, but I like Mahan too.

Hydrated some Five Brothers the other day and felt like something strong. Checking it out in the jar it was very soft, almost like a wad of hair so I decided to musketball it in the Legend for a quick smoke before heading out for darts. I like it hydrated! :fencing:


----------



## RupturedDuck

Finished my supply of Old Ironsides. Contentedly puffing on it in my Savinelli Autograph. I'm going to miss this one. I've got a few other blends I am going to try before picking up more of it, but I sure enjoyed it while it was here.

RD


----------



## gahdzila

Got off work early today and enjoyed some Purple Cow in a cob. Great stuff! It's nice to smoke something nice for a change. I smoked a couple of cigars yesterday...otherwise I've pretty much smoked nothing but OTC's and that free sample of PS Dansk black cavendish stuff for a couple of days.


----------



## craig_o

More Mac Baren Scottish while re-reading A Feast for Crows. I never get tired of that smoke (or that series).


----------



## freestoke

Whiskey Biscuit Gravy. They say it's a lot like Shortcut to Mushrooms, but whatever it's pretty decent, and they definitely come up with odd names at Just For Him. The Legend has been getting a lot of work the past week. You think cobs don't cake!? :rofl: It won't be long before a golf tee isn't going to fit in this thing! :shock:


----------



## freestoke

The Legend is a very short smoke at this point, too. After a morning of power tobak, I'm throttling down to a basic bowl of SWR, no extras. I'm letting the TwoDot apple rub elbows with the hoi polloi. 

Further evidence of the collapse of Western Civilization contained in this post: The spellchecker doesn't recognize "hoi polloi". It reminds me of the girl who worked at the same place I did ten years ago, a college graduate with a degree in computer science. (By my educational standards, she would not have been given a high school diploma, but that's another matter entirely. Her emails revealed all.) This girl had never heard of Albert Einstein. N e v e r h e a r d o f h i m. College graduate -- with a Bachelor of Science degree! I hold out little hope for our future.


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> The Legend is a very short smoke at this point, too. After a morning of power tobak, I'm throttling down to a basic bowl of SWR, no extras. I'm letting the TwoDot apple rub elbows with the hoi polloi.
> 
> Further evidence of the collapse of Western Civilization contained in this post: The spellchecker doesn't recognize "hoi polloi". It reminds me of the girl who worked at the same place I did ten years ago, a college graduate with a degree in computer science. (By my educational standards, she would not have been given a high school diploma, but that's another matter entirely. Her emails revealed all.) This girl had never heard of Albert Einstein. N e v e r h e a r d o f h i m. College graduate -- with a Bachelor of Science degree! I hold out little hope for our future.


Albert Who??

Just kidding Jim! That's despicable.

I am enjoying some more nice weather here in San Antonio, so it's outside for a lunchbreak smoke. Since Andrew has repeatedly recommended Plum Pudding, I finally had to try it. It's everything he promised. A really strong Latakia flavor on top of a naturally sweet tobacco base. It comes in a crumbly kake that is fun to pull apart and load. It's a great smoke! I'm in his camp now - get some!!


----------



## RupturedDuck

freestoke said:


> This girl had never heard of Albert Einstein. N e v e r h e a r d o f h i m. College graduate -- with a Bachelor of Science degree! I hold out little hope for our future.


I was working with a new hire. She had just graduated from Carnagie Mellon with a B.S. in Mechanical Engineering. She did not know what a psychrometric chart was. I figured she just didn't remember what they were called, so I emailed her a copy of one. Nope...didn't ring any bells. Yikes.

Currently enjoying a bit of Five Brothers. I have this beautiful pipe that is stamped "Talamona" (?). The bowl is perfect for Five Brothers...to the point where it may become its exclusive blend.

RD


----------



## freestoke

RupturedDuck said:


> I was working with a new hire. She had just graduated from Carnagie Mellon with a B.S. in Mechanical Engineering. She did not know what a psychrometric chart was. I figured she just didn't remember what they were called, so I emailed her a copy of one. Nope...didn't ring any bells. Yikes.
> 
> Currently enjoying a bit of Five Brothers. I have this beautiful pipe that is stamped "Talamona" (?). The bowl is perfect for Five Brothers...to the point where it may become its exclusive blend.
> 
> RD


There was a time not so long ago that you had to speak two foreign languages, one fluently and the other well enough to read technical papers, in order to take any PhD at the better schools, especially one in science. Preference was given in med school applications to students who knew Greek and Latin. They recently dropped the classics department at Syracuse University_ in toto_, so I guess Latin and Greek are basically -- history.

Trying desperately to get ahead of the paper plate. I'm smokin' smokin' SMOKIN' it and there's more there than ever. Too bad it doesn't take like LGF.


----------



## freestoke

RupturedDuck said:


> Currently enjoying a bit of Five Brothers. I have this beautiful pipe that is stamped "Talamona" (?). The bowl is perfect for Five Brothers...to the point where it may become its exclusive blend.
> 
> RD


Out of curiosity, I googled it and found: Talamona - Pipedia


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> There was a time not so long ago that you had to speak two foreign languages, one fluently and the other well enough to read technical papers, in order to take any PhD at the better schools, especially one in science. Preference was given in med school applications to students who knew Greek and Latin. They recently dropped the classics department at Syracuse University_ in toto_, so I guess Latin and Greek are basically -- history.
> 
> Trying desperately to get ahead of the paper plate. I'm smokin' smokin' SMOKIN' it and there's more there than ever. Too bad it doesn't take like LGF.


Latin is not completely dead yet, my daughter is taking it in High School (she's a junior), and it seems that they have a pretty decent sized Latin club. She really likes it, and I think it would break her heart if she couldn't take it in college. In general, her school seems to be pretty advanced in regards to sciences. I say that because I don't even remember "microbiology" being an option when I was in High School, and she's taking it as a junior!

I know this is the wrong thread, but I'm going to post anyway - McClelland Bulk Old World Cake (I forget the number designation). I'm enjoying the nice weather this evening!


----------



## karatekyle

DanR said:


> Latin is not completely dead yet, my daughter is taking it in High School (she's a junior), and it seems that they have a pretty decent sized Latin club. She really likes it, and I think it would break her heart if she couldn't take it in college. In general, her school seems to be pretty advanced in regards to sciences. I say that because I don't even remember "microbiology" being an option when I was in High School, and she's taking it as a junior!
> 
> I know this is the wrong thread, but I'm going to post anyway - McClelland Bulk Old World Cake (I forget the number designation). I'm enjoying the nice weather this evening!


See, I don't get that. We're maturing kids too quickly, some classes should be left for college. Microbiology should be a piece of a high school general biology curriculum. Want more detail? Offer AP bio or Bio II. By the time my kid is in high school, micro will be a middle school class. He'll be choosing between Immunology, Mycology, Epidemiology...


----------



## DanR

karatekyle said:


> See, I don't get that. We're maturing kids too quickly, some classes should be left for college. Microbiology should be a piece of a high school general biology curriculum. Want more detail? Offer AP bio or Bio II. By the time my kid is in high school, micro will be a middle school class. He'll be choosing between Immunology, Mycology, Epidemiology...


I should've mentioned that it is an AP class. I actually think it has been really good for her. She is really into the class and it's helping her with her decision about what she might want to take in college. Your comment is funny, because she mentioned immunology at dinner tonight! :lol:


----------



## karatekyle

DanR said:


> I should've mentioned that it is an AP class. I actually think it has been really good for her. She is really into the class and it's helping her with her decision about what she might want to take in college. Your comment is funny, because she mentioned immunology at dinner tonight! :lol:


Okay, see that makes a bit more sense. Thing is, General Micro is a sophomore class usually. Here it's listed 231. I'm glad she likes it, I suppose that negates all my feelings about HS class offerings haha.


----------



## RupturedDuck

freestoke said:


> Out of curiosity, I googled it and found: Talamona - Pipedia


Thanks! I like the picture of the pipe on four legs .









Mine is a beautiful pipe, and thankfully without the 9mm filter.

RD


----------



## freestoke

Sometimes the PPP just goes bad. It doesn't -- meld. And this time of year, it gets too dry. If the pile gets too old, it turns into something oddly smokable yet horrible at the same time. I'm presuming on the Canadian's mellow personality as I attempt to incinerate this down to a manageable level. p


----------



## karatekyle

Had a bit of Dunbar. Good stuff.


----------



## freestoke

I'm not sure there are any bad Esoterica smokes, are there? I decided to crank up the Tilbury after reading your post, Kyle. Enough of that PPP trash! p


----------



## szyzk

DanR said:


> my daughter is taking it in High School (she's a junior)


No offense, Dan, but did you have her before you were a teenager? I haven't seen a single photo of you that would lead me to believe you're old enough to have a child that age.

On-topic: a pound of Lancer's Slices came in so I smoked a few bowls.


----------



## freestoke

szyzk said:


> No offense, Dan, but did you have her before you were a teenager?


And let's hope his wife actually had her, not Dan. oke: But yeah...I thought his wife was still in high school!

I'll have to fire up some KK to get my brain in gear for this enigmatic revelation.


----------



## DanR

I appreciate the comments guys, but I'll be 40 this year, so just barely old enough to have a child that age.

I'm on the road again, so no pipes this afternoon/evening. Instead, I was given a box of corona cigars from a Mexican company that they made especially for me. It came in a very fancy wooden box with a hygrometer built into the side, and every cigar in the box has a cedar lining (wrap) with my name on it. I now have a small taste of what it must feel like to be Shuckins! :lol:


----------



## szyzk

DanR said:


> I appreciate the comments guys, but I'll be 40 this year, so just barely old enough to have a child that age.


Must be the preservative powers of the pipe, because I would not have guessed. You should have bet me something, you would have won!


----------



## RupturedDuck

So I had open tins of Marlin Flake, HotW (still about half of my 100g tin opened for February), some H.H. Syrian, and a couple of aromatic samplers that P&C sent me in celebration of IPSD. Somehow, none of those sounded quite right.

I took a look at my modest collection of assorted unopened tins, and selected Frog Morton on the Bayou. It is exactly what I was looking for. Currently puffing it through a Savinelli Virginia Bulldog, but I see another bowl in the near future. I'm leaning towards a odd looking pipe from Astleys (marked 109 Jermyn ST London, which is apparently the address of this little shop).

I do still need to pick up some University Flake...and here it is already March 1st!

RD


----------



## szyzk

While jarring lbs of tobacco today I was puffing on Lancer's Slices in my McCarter custom... At work now still puffing on Lancer's Slices in my McCarter custom!

Notice: If something happens to me, I wish for my coffin to be filled with me (obviously), Lancer's Slices and my McCarter custom. Thanks!


----------



## craig_o

Solani Aged Burley Flake this afternoon along with some (more) school reading. A little too heavy after a light lunch, but a lot better than nothing. The first tobacco I've smoked that tastes downright salty.


----------



## gahdzila

RupturedDuck said:


> I do still need to pick up some University Flake...and here it is already March 1st!


I'm way ahead of you, sir! ipe:

I bought a tin in December and just popped it a few minutes ago, and am puffing my first bowl now. The verdict - tin note is AMAZING, and I am impatient LOL. I should have let it dry more. It only sat out for 10 minutes or so before I giddily folded and stuffed a cob. It's smoking rather hot and moist as a result. Its quite warm and humid here today as well, which certainly isnt helping. My fault, not the baccy's. I think (with proper drying) it's gonna be a good one :thumb:


----------



## freestoke

Can't say it's been a big day puffin', but I went through a bowl of PA and KK this morning. Just starting a mix of 2JKP+1BCA -- I always did like chemistry.


----------



## Troutman22

I have a bowl of FVF already loaded from this morning that i hope is dried out to perfection. I will be smoking it for my trip home from work.


----------



## prole

Trying some Berry Cobbler that I added some latakia to, on a suggestion from another puffer. I think I need to add more for the next bowl but it is helping this blend out alot for me now.


----------



## karatekyle

Hmm, Cobbler and Lat actually sounds kinda good. Might have to try that.


----------



## freestoke

Investing my last coin of Andrew's 2006 Escudo in the Sasieni Mayfair prince account, expecting big dividends. p


----------



## DanR

Good afternoon Gents. I'm sitting outside enjoying the nice weather with a bowl of Glengary Flake. It's my first pipe of the day, and a fine one it is.


----------



## BigKev77

Going to be outside working on the boat with a bowl of 50/50 BCA/PA. I call that my brain dead smoke. Will be too busy to enjoy it but it will smell nice while I work.


----------



## Firedawg

The boat doesnt come out here in the frozen north for at least a few more weeks! Bad fuel injector will be fun to replace on the 250. So now smoking some SG 1792 in its trusty dedicated Savinelli Trevere 320KS rusticated.


----------



## DanR

Lovely day here in San Antonio. The sun is shining and the birds are singing. Oddly enough, this is the time of year in south Texas when the leaves start falling off all the live oaks - I'm not sure exactly why? Anyway, it's about 75 degrees and breezy, so it's practically raining leaves on me as I try to smoke this bowl of Epiphany in one of my own pipe creations. Good Afternoon fellow Pipers!


----------



## BigKev77

Really enjoying a bowl of LNF. Looks like I jarred it Nov of 2009. GOOD STUFF as always.


----------



## RupturedDuck

Somedays it seems I am a much better pipe smoker than others. Yesterday, was I apprehensive? Jittery? I don't know. It seemed every bowl I puffed was burning hotly. Somehow overnight I got my zen back. Every bowl I've smoked has been amazing. Same tobaccos...different pipes, but I'm not blaming the pipes on yesterday. 

I just finished a bowl of Marlin Flake one of my Arley Curtz pipes. Fantastic bowl. I'm still contemplating my next indulgence.

RD


----------



## BigKev77

I am finishing off a bowl of Butternut Burly I started this morning. I am losing my taste for this baccy. It used to be my go to aromatic but it just isn't doing it for me now. I will have to find a new aro to kill my sweet tooth I guess.


----------



## Nachman

This morning I smoked G&H Sliced Brown Twist, this afternoon it has been Squadron Leader. I am going to have to start letting this one dry a little before I smoke it. Even after five years in a Jar it is still too wet.


----------



## VanguArd

It's a wonderful friday night, about 1 in the morning. My whistle has been thoroughly wet (as it is every Friday without fail.) Enjoying my brand new Meerschaum corncob with some custom vanilla cherry airo blend from Tobacco Barn. My goodness is this wonderful. I have always loathed cigarettes, I'm so glad I found something else that I absolutely enjoy. This pipe's Bowl has to be at least 5 1/2 inches deep! It's absolutely awesome in every way. Puff on pipers! *Upon re-evaluation of this post, I realized that it is technically Saturday morning now. Go figure.*


----------



## freestoke

Three time slots and you pick the only one that doesn't fit. :lol: 

The old Szabo's back in action with the Golden Age Sather sent me, a very nice tobacco for the Szabo. :tu


----------



## szyzk

More LGF in the McCarter semi-church.

Thanks for the great pipe, Dave, and thanks for getting me hooked on another weed, Jim.


----------



## gahdzila

The ghost in my briar this morning made me crave some

ainkiller: *Ennerdale!* ainkiller:

I've learned my lesson and am smoking it in a cob this time! ipe:


----------



## VanguArd

All in favor for Freestoke's idea; Everyone should have to post drunk once a week; say I! =P
11:30 AM and i just woke up, gonna go out for some Captain Black Cherry to finish it off. Think I'll re-use the bag, they look nice =P


----------



## szyzk

Just lit up some aged Park Lane Bengal... Holy heaven on a stick, this stuff is GREAT!


----------



## VanguArd

szyzk said:


> Just lit up some aged Park Lane Bengal... Holy heaven on a stick, this stuff is GREAT!


Got a link? I wanna try! =D


----------



## freestoke

Putting some Five Brothers to the match in the Legend for a quick smoke, getting ready to shower up and head for the links! Gonna be windy out there, but "if there's no wind or rain, there's no golf" as the Scottish masochists who invented the game say. (Of course, they probably also say that if there's no haggis there's no food, so...)


----------



## gahdzila

GH&Co Bob's Chocolate Flake in the Falcon. This is my 3rd bowl or so of this blend, and I've decided at this point that I'm not crazy about it. I think the chocolate/latakia pairing is a fantastic idea, and I'd love to try a similar blend, but in usual GH&Co fashion, they threw some Lakeland in the mix. It just doesn't work together. I can deal with some Lakeland blends, but this just feels out of place. I wonder if there are other medium-strong latakia blends with a chocolate topping? I know SG has one. Time to go shopping!

On the upside, I figured out why my Falcon wasn't smoking very well sometimes. There is supposed to be a nylon washer between the bowl and the stem, and mine doesn't have one. Covering the bowl with my hand and sucking on the stem revealed a huge leak between the bowl and stem. It's actually surprising that it _ever_ smoked worth a damn! Anyway, a trip to Lowe's and some head scratching, a few strange looks from the staff and other customers while I dry fit it to figure out what would work best, and $2.59 later I've got a 10 pack of rubber o-rings that work perfectly!


----------



## szyzk

VanguArd said:


> Got a link? I wanna try! =D


It's sold through Park Lane Tobacconist/cigarsandpipes.com

I enjoyed it so much, I'm having another bowl!


----------



## RupturedDuck

gahdzila said:


> in usual GH&Co fashion, they threw some Lakeland in the mix. It just doesn't work together. I can deal with some Lakeland blends, but this just feels out of place. I wonder if there are other medium-strong latakia blends with a chocolate topping? I know SG has one. Time to go shopping!


I haven't tried any of the chocolate flakes yet. I do have two tins of the SG headed my way...due on Monday! Between your post, and the thread regarding chocolate flakes from earlier this week, I'm glad I went with SG. Incidentally, I believe there is also a Two Friends English Chocolate offering.

This afternoon I'm smoking some Marlin Flake that I had set out this morning. I'm smoking in a Jirsa 6 star Freehand. It is such a beautiful piece of briar, but the mouthpiece doesn't have enough lip on it...it makes it a bit of a challent to clench.

RD


----------



## BigKev77

Finished off a bowl of well aged Embarcadero I started last night. Just great stuff.


----------



## DanR

gahdzila said:


> GH&Co Bob's Chocolate Flake in the Falcon. This is my 3rd bowl or so of this blend, and I've decided at this point that I'm not crazy about it. I think the chocolate/latakia pairing is a fantastic idea, and I'd love to try a similar blend, but in usual GH&Co fashion, they threw some Lakeland in the mix. It just doesn't work together. I can deal with some Lakeland blends, but this just feels out of place. I wonder if there are other medium-strong latakia blends with a chocolate topping? I know SG has one. Time to go shopping!


Interesting, because that hint of Lakeland is exactly what I like about the Bob's Chocolate...


----------



## Aquinas

Haha, and the debate continues about the Lakeland in Bob's chocolate Flake. It seems like it's split down the middle who prefers the Lakeland in this blend or not.

I am not smoking anything today unfortunately. I am fighting a pretty good cold.


----------



## szyzk

szyzk said:


> It's sold through Park Lane Tobacconist/cigarsandpipes.com
> 
> I enjoyed it so much, I'm having another bowl!


Updating this: Bengal is in the driver's seat as my favorite latakia. It beats out Lancers Slices, Penzance and SPC Plum Pudding. The floral/lakeland-esque topping mixes so well with the latakia - this stuff is just delectable.


----------



## VanguArd

Bengal? I actually think that is among one of the types i got in the mail today. talk about a pipe bomb, it was just wonderful to open up those packages and let the smell hit me like a freight train. I'll light it up and post my opinion =P


----------



## gahdzila

Irish Flake in a cob. Just popped a tin I bought in August. I haven't had IF in 3 or 4 months...this bowl is good enough to make me question my sanity for waiting so long! :hungry: Delicious!


----------



## freestoke

You're questioning your sanity NOW!? :ask: You only have a problem when you get an answer though.

I'm forced to repeat the St. Bruno. It's just hitting the spot somehow. p


----------



## DanR

Plum Pudding for me today, I was craving something with Latakia in it, and this is certainly hitting the spot.


----------



## gahdzila

freestoke said:


> You're questioning your sanity NOW!?


touché! :mrgreen:


----------



## VanguArd

Just loaded some Golden Dansk this morning. Not crazy about it =/


----------



## freestoke

More of Andrew's terrible mission of destruction, the 221b Series Arcadia, oriental and Virginia, vintage 2000. Just great! I've chosen the FourDot apple, a pipe I can picture Watson smoking. Arcadia was Watson's smoke, not Holmes'. (And speaking of Holmes, I'm halfway through *House of Silk*, Mycroft! There's a great scene where Holmes and Mycroft meet at the Diogenes Club and they take turns telling the other exactly what the *other has *been doing and where the *other* has been since last they saw one another -- all so "logical" if you were the least bit observant. "So, what led you to buy a parrot, Mycroft?" :rofl: )

I feel a touch of TAD coming on...


----------



## freestoke

The lowly Legend is always suffering with something second rate, like PPP or the SAP. Definitely nothing exciting, having to put up with Five Brothers more often than not, when a quick, cheap nicotine fix is in the offing. Today I'm giving it a treat, some *Ennerdale*! That should perk it up, eh?


----------



## Nachman

I have had most of the monthly tobaccos in my cellar, but have only reviewed one. This is partly due to laziness and partly because I always have so many tins open that I feel I shouldn't open another. Today when I saw Red Rapperee is the April tobacco, I dug out a tin and popped it open and started smoking it. By the time April gets here I should be ready to review.


----------



## VanguArd

How much money do all of you EPS' invest into your pipes and tobacco? seems like all of you guys have a "cellar." haha


----------



## karatekyle

VanguArd said:


> How much money do all of you EPS' invest into your pipes and tobacco? seems like all of you guys have a "cellar." haha


I've got about $200 in my cellar which is actually pretty lame compared to some of the guys here. I invest enough in pipes and tobacco to have 100% of what I "need" and about 20% of what I want.


----------



## VanguArd

oof >.<, that's still a bit steep for me. once you get to know me, you'll find i am a cheap bastard.


----------



## RupturedDuck

karatekyle said:


> I've got about $200 in my cellar which is actually pretty lame compared to some of the guys here. I invest enough in pipes and tobacco to have 100% of what I "need" and about 20% of what I want.


I'm more like 500% of what I need, 20% of what I want.

RD


----------



## DanR

I only buy enough pipe cleaners to make it through the month, then when I get down to a certain point I reorder online, using the free shipping option of course! :biggrin:

Smoking some aged Dark Flake Unscented that Pink Floyd Fan bombed me with a few weeks ago.


----------



## Firedawg

GL Pease Triple play in a Peterson 80s Shannon. Pipe seems to be getting sour, need to get the Jameson out.


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> I only buy enough pipe cleaners to make it through the month, then when I get down to a certain point I reorder online, using the free shipping option of course! :biggrin:


I was doing the same, until I realized my house was too small to continue the practice. I am officially on the TAD wagon -- especially after the persistent air raids I've endured of late.

After a bowl of HH Vintage Syrian to finish the tin, I've moved on to my antepenultimate pipe of HOTW in the Diplomat. Waiting for it to warm up, so we can go hit the golf ball around!


----------



## szyzk

Had a bowl of Irish Oak and a cup of tea to start my day, going with a bowl of Park Lane's Bengal right now (which today I'm calling O'Bengal or Bengal O'Malley).

I have a few scraps of Irish Flake drying for after work!


----------



## DanR

szyzk said:


> Had a bowl of Irish Oak and a cup of tea to start my day, going with a bowl of Park Lane's Bengal right now (which today I'm calling O'Bengal or Bengal O'Malley).
> 
> I have a few scraps of Irish Flake drying for after work!


Well, if that's allowed, then I'm having a bowl of Rattray's O'Rapparee in my Luciano McDublin pipe...


----------



## karatekyle

DanR said:


> Well, if that's allowed, then I'm having a bowl of Rattray's O'Rapparee in my Luciano McDublin pipe...


It's spelled Lucian-O' today :lol:

Going to smoke my Peterson Killarney Dublin today. Not sure what I'll put in there. Possibly Dunbar? Scottish tobacco is better than nothing, I suppose. My IF is at home, shame on me.


----------



## freestoke

The Alpha Litewate is such a nice little unassuming pipe. Putting it to use with some JKP, priming the nicotine pump for the golf course. Just gorgimus out there! Yesterday, I played so awful that I was tempted to leave the group at the 6th tee and stroll over the adjacent Urgent Care center, to see if I was suffering some sort of terminal meltdown. Ghastly golf. Finally hit a decent wedge on the last hole, but couldn't manage to convert a five foot birdie putt. Maybe today will be better!


----------



## DanR

Good afternoon gents. I had to run errands at lunchtime today, but I made it all better with a pipeful of Stonehaven as I drove across town. My truck smells lovely!


----------



## RupturedDuck

Geez Jim...we had 70s last week, but right now it continues to spit snow...I had to scrape my car off this morning!

That is ok. Now I'm sitting inside, in a cardigan, smoking a little Stanwell noseburner with some Marlin Flake that I've had sitting out all morning.

RD


----------



## freestoke

Missed another short birdie on the last hole today, but overall I was pretty happy with how i hit it. Whew! I was starting to suspect some horrific nerve disease or something. :lol: 

Back with another bowl of JKP, this time in the old Mayfair. Good stuff, JKP.


----------



## laloin

have some PS bulleye drying in my GPD canadian, I found this pipe is best for broken flakes, and coin flakes. 
As far as how much I spend on my TAD, I really don't since I'm probley sitting on 12 pounds of tobacco aging. I usually just spend probley 30 a month at my B&M 
but I'm planning a TAD soon when I get my tax return 
troy


----------



## mmiller

I just finished up a bowl of Berry Cobbler/SWR


----------



## laloin

had a nice hour long smoke of some Frog morton, nice english for a pretty spring day. 
troy


----------



## RupturedDuck

I'm smoking a bowl of University Flake. The first bowl of this I had I dried it out first, and didn't think much of the blend. This one I just took out of the tin...crumpled it up and stuffed it in my pipe. I must say that I'm enjoying it a lot more. It isn't close to becoming a favorite, but I'll try it again soon...I was avoiding it a bit.

RD


----------



## BigKev77

Had some PA in cob while loading the boat for tomorrows fishing trip. I am eyeballing Jars of LTF and LNF right now trying to decide my evening delight. Leaning toward LTF. I just love whatever that topping smell is when I crack open the jar.


----------



## Nachman

Smoked SG St. James Flake this afternoon. I let it dry for about six hours on a piece of printer paper before smoking and that cured the steamy effect I was getting from it lately because I was smoking it too wet. I don't have a lot of patience.


----------



## freestoke

Was going to fire up the UF that I had loaded into the Savinelli, but decided to save it for later. Another bowl of SB, since that tasted pretty good earlier.


----------



## freestoke

That SB was in my restricted-chamber Diplomat. I'll be needing a ten-penny nail for a tamper before long. Got the Alpha Litewate off the rack now, trying out the latest incarnation of the Serial Aromatics Pouch. Pretty good this time, a little 5B, BCA, 1Q and the big pieces off the Paper Plate Potpouri. I think it could use a little more 1Q, actually.


----------



## gahdzila

I'm in an aro mood myself. I'm on my second bowl of Cherry Delight +5 Brothers. It's nothing outstanding, but it's curing the sweet tooth. I was going to pack a couple of pipes with it to take to the park with the kiddies later....then realized that I have half a jar of Captain Black White sitting on the shelf gathering dust. I opened that pouch almost 6 months ago. It's not that I don't like it....I just rarely am in the mood for it. Anywho...smoking is allowed at the park. And no one has ever complained to me about it, even when I'm near the jungle gym with a stinky cigar. But I figure Captain Black has the absolute best room note of anything in my stash, and it's cheap insurance in case there is a semi-smoke-nazi around, so that's what I'm going with. And a little 5 Brothers to kick it up a notch ipe:


----------



## mmiller

Had a nice bowl of stonehaven today and enjoyed it at the old outdoor theatre on campus which is now a monument, it has got to be the most relaxing place on campus and the weather is too nice outside to not be sitting around in the sun.


----------



## RupturedDuck

I just finished a bowl of Marlin Flake in a Savinelli Autograph, and sat down to look at Harley forums to see if I could find out what was wrong with my bike, planning to spend the day in the garage. It smoked ridiculously well in that pipe. I love how a big bowl of MF makes the house smell. Anyway, what I found out was that it could be a host of issues that seemed to be fixed by replacing a harness. I hate trouble shooting intermittent electrical issues.

Anyway, when the MF was done, I loaded my plateau freehand Arley Curtz with University Flake. Arley doesn't make a lot of that style, but I love mine. I have the Uni burning pretty well now. I think I'll spend the rest of the afternoon working on restoring that Dunhill I picked up last week. I'm very hesitant to sand it because the nomenclature is already pretty light. I'm going to see how light I can get it with alcohol. The bit is bitten through...so when I'm done with the bowl, I'm going to send it to Tinksy for a replacement stem.

RD


----------



## freestoke

After the Savinelli 120 Anni of UF that I smoked while writing my review, going with the smooth Golden Age. Nice change of pace. p


----------



## freestoke

Trying out some Marble Kake that Andrew sent me and I must say it's just fine! Remarkable how sweet a straight Va can be. I really like this! Thanks, Andrew! I should smoke this Patriot more...


----------



## BigKev77

Smoking a bowl of LNF. Boy this is good stuff.


----------



## DanR

Good Afternoon Gents! I'm finally getting back into the swing of things after a grueling week of travel. I'm happy to sit outside today and enjoy a bowl of Marlin Flake on my lunch break (decided on that one after reading RD's post). All is good in the world!


----------



## freestoke

I have some Marlin Flake, but opening it is way down the docket right now. Lot of thinning still in progress -- right now, it's the last of the open jar of JKP, maybe one more after this. Really like JKP, but my other four cans will keep the Marlin Flake company for a while. Letting the 4Dot give this stuff a go, since it's been complaining about that PACB.


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> I have some Marlin Flake, but opening it is way down the docket right now. Lot of thinning still in progress -- right now, it's the last of the open jar of JKP, maybe one more after this. Really like JKP, but my other four cans will keep the Marlin Flake company for a while. Letting the 4Dot give this stuff a go, since it's been complaining about that PACB.


I'll have to give the JKP a second go at some point in the future. My first few tastes didn't impress me all that much, but my preferences always seem to be changing. Who knows, I may love it this time around.


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> I'll have to give the JKP a second go at some point in the future. My first few tastes didn't impress me all that much, but my preferences always seem to be changing. Who knows, I may love it this time around.


I didn't go wild for it at first, but as I kept smoking it, I liked it more and more. Definitely not for pansies, though! Another one of them at tobakrevs that gets a "medium to strong" rating, when it's clearly "strong". I'm fairly resistant to VitN overdosing, but JKP can creep up on me if I haven't eaten. Not many smokes can do that.

It occurred to me yesterday, out of the blue, that if you made a medium cigar out of Happy Bogie, nobody could smoke the whole thing. At least nobody I know! In the "What's stronger, pipe tobacco or cigars" debate, we could call it the *argumentum ad nauseum*.


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> *nauseum*


Pun intended, I hope :lol:


----------



## mmiller

I just finished of 2 bowls of OGS beautiful day out here and was a great blend of the occasion.


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> Pun intended, I hope :lol:


Of course. Technically, it would be more like _*reductio ad absurdum *_, but I was happy with my sick little joke. :smile:

Right now, what with the JKP out of rotation, I opted for some of Andrew's 10 year old Paul Olsen My Mixture B.93. Definitely better than your average smoke! Not sure what the casing is, but it tastes great. It's a ready rubbed flake that is burning very nicely indeed, perfect moisture content. Great stuff, Andrew!! :tu


----------



## DanR

Good Afternoon Gents! I'm enjoying a bowl of MacBaren HH Highland Blend in my Luciano stubby Dublin pipe. It really is a great time of year, isn't it. It's warm in sun, but nice and cool when you sit in the shade and enjoy the breeze. I wish my lunch break could last a few more hours!


----------



## karatekyle

No pipes yet today. Possibly a bit of something good later though. Going to watch live jazz tonight at a place in town, what kind of tobacco goes best with that?


----------



## freestoke

Windy and a bit chilly here, but lots of sun! Gotta refurbish the nicotine reserves with some Kentucky Kendal.


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> No pipes yet today. Possibly a bit of something good later though. Going to watch live jazz tonight at a place in town, what kind of tobacco goes best with that?


Dan Blue Note?


----------



## freestoke

Rats, they've restored that abominable 30 minute edit limit. Terrible, terrible, terrible.

Oh well, the last of Sather's HH Acadian Perique will make me feel a bit better I hope. :frown:

Apparently I missed Dan by minutes. He wanted some 1Q, saying he was going to order some. I posted immediately that some was in the mail for him, but no doubt he's busy ordering some at this very moment. sigh. The day is not going well, is it? :brick:


----------



## gahdzila

I got off work early today and opted to dig into the aros. Cherry Delight followed by Rum & Maple.


----------



## freestoke

Having another bowl of PA! The day is looking up! :lol:


----------



## mmiller

Earlier today I had a bowl of CH


----------



## freestoke

CH seems to be getting a lot of play lately! I'm firing up a little *Ennerdale* in the Alpha Litewate. ainkiller:


----------



## gahdzila

Red Rapparee in the Falcon. Thanks again, Jim. I think I have enough for one more bowl, then I'll post my review.


----------



## freestoke

Sorry I couldn't send you more, Clifford. I know I have another ounce or so, but damned if I can find it. I split what I had, so we both have to do reviews with a warning label -- "Preliminary Report". :lol:

Smoking some SWR in the Diplomat that I just reamed out a bit. It was getting so small I was almost down to putting the tobacco in there with tweezers.


----------



## mmiller

freestoke said:


> It was getting so small I was almost down to putting the tobacco in there with tweezers.


Sometime I want to see a pictures of the bowls on your cobs. I am dumbfounded at how thick you say your cakes are...I smoked mine a little over 30 times and it just turned smooth on the inside so far rather then dimpled like corn.


----------



## freestoke

mmiller said:


> Sometime I want to see a pictures of the bowls on your cobs. I am dumbfounded at how thick you say your cakes are...I smoked mine a little over 30 times and it just turned smooth on the inside so far rather then dimpled like corn.


Well, yeah, 30 bowls. That's just barely enough to get the bottom charred enough to actually finish a bowl without burning the stem extension. Try 300 hundred or so and see how it goes. Use codger burley. :smile: I just reamed out the worst one, but it wasn't that interesting anyhow, believe me.


----------



## mmiller

freestoke said:


> Well, yeah, 30 bowls. That's just barely enough to get the bottom charred enough to actually finish a bowl without burning the stem extension. Try 300 hundred or so and see how it goes. Use codger burley. :smile: I just reamed out the worst one, but it wasn't that interesting anyhow, believe me.


Well what can I say? I feel like a child waiting for my first shave because I have yet to have a cake thick enough to ream on my pipes. :lol:


----------



## freestoke

mmiller said:


> Well what can I say? I feel like a child waiting for my first shave because I have yet to have a cake thick enough to ream on my pipes. :lol:


I didn't mean to sound like a pedant, honest!  Really, though, I'm just lazy. If you wipe it out with a damp paper towel every time, which I don't, I've been told you can keep it under control in real time. I used to do that with my briars, that is, I would give them a quick basic ream with the pipe nail after every session and I really never used a reamer until recently. I once chipped all the char off the FourDot prince with pocket knife, but all in all, I kept char pretty much under control. Now, cobs I have been smoking less than two years, I think. Back when, a "real" pipe smoker wouldn't be smokin' no stinkin' cob. :lol: The internet pipe forums have very much changed the way I deal with pipes in general. I was a devotee of *The Pipe*, by Georges Herment, and smoked nothing but English tins in proper briars or meerschaums, exactly as if I knew what I was doing. There was a right way and a wrong way, ya know? :lol: Now I'm a corrupt piper, having fallen afoul of the dangerous and disreputable people one meets in places like this. I not only debase myself with smoking cobs, I do it a lot.

I'm trying to decide -- is it going to be the HH Mature Virginia or the 5100 Red Cake I open next? I'll finish this Marble Kake while I ruminate.


----------



## RupturedDuck

So, my B&M finally got Rattray's in. I didn't have the heart to tell them that I ordered 200g when Jon posted that thing about the 7% off code at P&C. I just went over and purchased another 100g tin, and a tin of Ratty's Dark Fragrant.

Now, I try to keep myself informed, but I do not claim to know the ins and the outs of managing a retail B&M, although it does seem like a very rewarding occupation. I know that tax laws in Utah are probably higher than in a lot of place with regards to tobacco. But I'm going to tell you, 100g of Red Rapparee = $36.50 (ditto for the 100g of Dark Fragrant)? Come on! Something isn't right here! That is more than 100% mark up from an online retailer I use. And again, it may be that the online retailer doesn't have to pay Utah's tobacco tax when they ship it to me, I'm no expert. I understand that there are costs that folks who run a store front have that online retailers don't. But again...come on!

I appreciate having a B&M that I can visit. But between not being able to smoke in a B&M anymore, and the cost of doing business with them being twice that of an online retailer, it has gotten a lot less fun visiting them.

Anyway, I opened the Red Rapparee tin, and loaded my pipe before I wrote this. I'm about to head to the back portch to see what this tobacco of April is all about.

RD


----------



## Nachman

Unless I am mistaken, the tax rate on pipe tobacco in Utah is 86% of wholesale. If that is so your B&M is not getting too rich.


----------



## freestoke

Watching the Masters with some Paul Olsen My Own Blend B.93 -- 10 years old! -- that Andrew sent me. Stenson just took an 8 at 18. :lol:


----------



## RupturedDuck

Nachman said:


> Unless I am mistaken, the tax rate on pipe tobacco in Utah is 86% of wholesale. If that is so your B&M is not getting too rich.


Yeah, you are undoubtedly correct Nick. The "something isn't right here" statement was meant that what isn't right is either that the store was taking adavantage of its customer's loyalty, or else that taxes are out of control with regards to tobacco, or a combination of the two. It doesn't not surprise me, with Utah's cultural climate, that it is the taxes...which is why I purchased two tins despite the pricing. It has to be tough operating a tobacco shop in the black these days.

I did just finish my second bowl of Red Rapparee. I like it a lot. My tobacco consumption has slowed quite a bit due to being required to smoke outdoors these days. I have a great landlord, who is very thoughtful and considerate. At first she was less than supportive of my piping habits. We had a discussion abou it, and she gave in. I put in my 30 day notice that I will be leaving as I am in the middle of purchasing a house, and so she has asked me not to smoke in the house these last 30 days so as not to put off an future tenants. She has been so reasonable, that I was not hesitant at all in agreeing. I don't even mind it much on the sunny days. But there are a few cold days left here for sure. One more reason I'm excited about my new place.

RD


----------



## gahdzila

I had Peterson Irish Flake in the Dr Grabow Omega a little earlier. Outstanding.


----------



## freestoke

Downed a few bowls watching the Masters, along with a few beers. :beerchug: So far, My Own Blend B.93, the ten year old stuff from Andrew, PA, Kentucky Kendal and now I think I need to smooth out with some Golden Age -- and another beer. Got it on pause for the moment, filling another pipe and waiting for the tranquilizers to take effect. :lol: Wow, what a shot Phil hit a little while ago at 15! :shock: Gonna be an amazing day tomorrow, I think!


----------



## freestoke

Three bowls and beers into the Masters this afternoon. Fabulous stuff. Are those greens QUICK or what!?

Right now, some FVF in the Sasieni Canadian. p


----------



## gahdzila

I'm not a big golf fan, but it's the Masters! I flipped it on long enough to see Phil's triple (or was it double?) bogie. Yikes.


----------



## mmiller

I had a bowl of Solani Silver Flake in my Savinelli Natural a little bit ago with Kyle, pretty good blend, it is a chewy virginia which I like it would be a good virginia for cigar smokers :tu


----------



## DanR

I found a little stash of JKP tucked away in the corner of my tobacco cabinet, so I thought I might give it another whirl. It has a little age on it now and seems much more pleasant than I remember. I'm smoking it in my McCarter Flake pipe (even though I rubbed this out).

Mid-80s here in San Antonio, with clear blue skies and a gentle breeze.


----------



## karatekyle

mmiller said:


> I had a bowl of Solani Silver Flake in my Savinelli Natural a little bit ago with Kyle, pretty good blend, it is a chewy virginia which I like it would be a good virginia for cigar smokers :tu


Very good stuff. Worth the price, especially when you can put 50g in two jars; age one and smoke the other.


----------



## freestoke

Not a lot of Dart Mix left. Going WAY down on the aromatic content for the next jar. The FVF is smokin' nice. p


----------



## RupturedDuck

RupturedDuck said:


> Yeah, you are undoubtedly correct Nick. The "something isn't right here" statement was meant that what isn't right is either that the store was taking adavantage of its customer's loyalty, or else that taxes are out of control with regards to tobacco, or a combination of the two. It doesn't not surprise me, with Utah's cultural climate, that it is the taxes...which is why I purchased two tins despite the pricing. It has to be tough operating a tobacco shop in the black these days.


Hrm...the other B&M in town is able to offer SG tins at $14.75 per. This is about $3.75 more than available online, but no shipping or waiting required! They were out of Squadron Leader, so I picked up a couple of other selections...SL was supposed to have arrived yesterday, so I'm checking back. Anyway, I'm back to suspecting B&M #1 of price gouging.

I've got way too much tobacco open at this point...so instead of jumping into the newly acquired tins, I'm having a bowl of HH Highland Blend that was a sample from my IPSD order. I like it, but I'm not ready to jump out and order up a backlog of it yet.

RD


----------



## freestoke

The Highland Blend is a decent smoke. Like you, I wouldn't want a lot of it lying around, but it's okay. Not quite enough umbladee for a regular smoke. I'd rather have something entirely innocuous and even more nicotine deficient, like this here PA. :lol: I feel a bowl of FVF coming on here shortly, though.


----------



## tomchuk

Sitting out under the sun , smoking some GH&Co Scotch Flake, breaking in my new Cavicchi.


----------



## RupturedDuck

What is PA again Jim?

There are a couple of unjarred open bulk tobaccos that I'm working through...unfortunately none of them I'm excited about. I'm still trying to figure out Luxury Twist Flake...one of the gents that worked at the local B&M was excited about a blend that he had come up with...I'm not as excited about it as he was...there are other assorted samples, etc...spring cleaning of the tobacco drawer. Well, at least it is a good day for it. I'm smoking outside until I move on or around May 1st.

RD


----------



## RupturedDuck

RupturedDuck said:


> What is PA again Jim?


Oh yeah...Prince Albert...nvm.

:fish2:

RD


----------



## DanR

RupturedDuck said:


> Oh yeah...Prince Albert...nvm.


I think Freestoke buys it in the 50 gallon drum (can).

I mixed a little sugar barrel with this "darkest caramel" sample that P&C sent on IPSD. The wonderful aroma of this caramel scented tobacco lures me in every time - It's too bad it doesn't taste as good as it smells! The SB made it more enjoyable, but it still wasn't great. Maybe I'm going about this incorrectly. Perhaps I should mix some with a latakia rich blend to see if that makes something decent...


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> I think Freestoke buys it in the 50 gallon drum (can).
> Perhaps I should mix some with a latakia rich blend to see if that makes something decent...


Mix it with PA! :lol:

The FVF raised it's hand with the answer to my question. The TwoDot apple has volunteered to take on the task. p


----------



## gahdzila

freestoke said:


> The Highland Blend is a decent smoke. Like you, I wouldn't want a lot of it lying around, but it's okay. Not quite enough umbladee for a regular smoke. I'd rather have something entirely innocuous and even more nicotine deficient, like this here PA. :lol: I feel a bowl of FVF coming on here shortly, though.


It's really uncanny how similar our tastes are! Those are pretty much my thoughts to a "t" on Highland Blend...decent, but not something I'd want all the time. And not as good as my beloved PA.

Earlier, I had a bowl of BMF....a tin I bought on your recommendation. Quite a nice smoke! Spicy but not over the top, rich and earthy, and a nice nicotine punch.

And I also feel a bowl of FVF coming on. I was actually thinking about it before I read your post. Really! I picked up a tin from RJPuffs that is 3 or 4 years old. I've got two other tins of it in my cellar, but still haven't tried it. That aged tin from RJ is calling me!


----------



## freestoke

Glad you liked the BMF, Clifford. :smile: 

I started this about two hours ago! :shock: Oh well, I'll just say I'm smoking some more FVF. :lol:


----------



## DanR

Pulled out an old jar of Boswell Northwoods. I think I bought this in Late 2010. This one is often overlooked in my cabinet, but something made me pull it out today. It's really nice! Too bad I only have about an ounce left.


----------



## szyzk

Took out a jar of Paul Olsen A's My Own Blend B93 to use the tobacco in pics of my new pipe (here!) and it smelled too good to put away... So, I loaded up my danish with some danish and I'm puffing away!


----------



## gahdzila

More old sugar crystal covered FVF; in a cob (with no nasty ghosts!) this time. Pretty good stuff. I'm not turning backflips over it or anything, but I could definitely see myself keeping this blend around.


----------



## freestoke

That there's some pipe, Andrew! Wow! 

My third straight bowl of UF in the TwoDot. I'll be getting into the SAP shortly, though, heading out for darts. Only two 180s so far this year. Pitiable, but we're throwing a lot of cricket instead of 501, so I guess it's okay. The most I've had in a year since I've been back throwing is 19, but I don't really throw all that much or that long any more -- or that good. :lol:


----------



## RupturedDuck

It is a little cold and rainy today. And since I'm still smoking outdoors, my first bowl was late in coming. I just finished a bowl of FMotB while reading the most recent issue of The Pipe Collector. The pipe I used is a beautiful Savinelli bulldog. I don't understand why, whenever asked about a quality first pipe, this forum always quotes Savinellis as a place to start. They are good quality pipes, but to me, I'd think it more practical to learn piping on a standard pipe before getting involved with the balsa wood insert route. For one thing, it is a mess to clean. I don't normally take my pipes apart to clean after a smoke...I just clean out the bowl and run a few cleaners through the stem. The balsa wood insert prevents this. It also creates a nice little spot for random ash and unburned tobacco to collect and soak in pipe juice. Today I used the "adaptor" that came with the pipe in case the smoker doesn't like the balsa wood inserts. The adaptor is a little tube that you stick in the pipe that presumably restricts the draw. In the case of my Savinelli Bulldog, it does not restrict the draw enough, so my smoke was pretty loose. I would think that a new pipe smoker would be frustrated with such a contraption, and assume that the poor experience was due to a lack of piping skill, rather than being equipment related.

RD


----------



## freestoke

I have a Savinelli Anni 120 that uses those things. I used them for a while then ditched them completely. I just smoke it straight up, since mine came with no adapter for some reason, and have no problems at all smoking it that way. True, the big cavity gets dirty, but it handles a pipe cleaner straight through to the bowl while I'm smoking. I just fold a short doubled section of the cleaner and use it like a brush on that part of the stem and in the shank. It's a bit of a hassle, but it's one of my best pipes all in all. Here's a pic when it was brand new. It's darkened some, of course.










Was just looking at one they sold at smokingpipes and noticed it was sold as a 6mm filter. It's a 9mm. Hope they're not disappointed! :lol:

Italian Estate Savinelli 120th Anniversary Pipe (D) (6mm) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## RupturedDuck

That is a beautiful pipe Jim. 

I really like mine as well...it is the Virginia trim, which isn't made in a bulldog according to the US Savinelli catalog. And for some reason it has a tapered bit instead of a saddle one. I can get it to smoke fine if I pack the tobacco tighter than I would in a different pipe (I forgot to do that today). And I have the Senior Reamer Kit, which has a couple of nylon brushes that work great for cleaning it out. Plus, my gf gave me the pipe, so of course I love it. I'm just thinking it doesn't make a great first pipe.

RD


----------



## karatekyle

Had a quickie of RY today before dinner. Mmm!


----------



## laloin

having a bowl of PS bulleye in my GBD canadian. the more I smoke it, the more I think it really needs some age,before it really shines.
I''ve got a order in mind where I'll be order a bit of bulleye and bottle it away for a couple of years. See what age does to it. maybe will take the rough edges away heheh
troy


----------



## Aquinas

Had a big bowl of SPC Plum Pudding in a Savinelli bent pot. Good stuff.


----------



## freestoke

Switching to some UF. I love this Szabo. 

Man, my golf game SUCKS! :evil: But the Diplomat fared well around the course with the SAP. I lost a Legend out there the other day and nobody turned it in. Hopefully, they're wasting their time testing it for fingerprints and illegal smokables. :biglaugh:


----------



## RupturedDuck

This afternoon, I sat on the porch, in the rain, and still enjoyed this "Foggy Boggy" from my local B&M. A few of you will find some of that tobacco in your mail next week. I really don't mind smoking outside, I just don't enjoy being told when and where I can smoke. Ah well...it will all be over soon.

RD


----------



## freestoke

Smoked some PS Luxury English mixed with 5B to give it a little spine a while ago. I've put out a Full Va Flake to dry, filled the POD with PA and popped a beer to watch the golf. (I think I'm reduced to the level of hacker. My game is in shambles. )


----------



## laloin

puffing on some PS Lux twist flake, using my Peterson Plip Irish army pipe. Warm day here in southern california. Good day for a Virginia blend 
troy


----------



## mmiller

I had a bowl of blackwoods flake and I must say I wasnt very impressed, it was too mild for flavor.


----------



## freestoke

mmiller said:


> I had a bowl of blackwoods flake and I must say I wasnt very impressed, it was too mild for flavor.


I love it when somebody badmouths a tobakrevs-rated four star tobacco! :biglaugh:

I trying to find the Latakia in this mystery tobacco Gabriel sent me, which arrived today. I'm actually enjoying this, trying to figure out what the hell I'm smokin'! :lol: p


----------



## mmiller

freestoke said:


> I love it when somebody badmouths a tobakrevs-rated four star tobacco! :biglaugh:


Yeah I quit looking at that site a while ago, the only thing I use it for is to get an idea what is in the stuff that I smoking. I dont look at the reviews because everyone has their own taste for things.


----------



## freestoke

mmiller said:


> Yeah I quit looking at that site a while ago, the only thing I use it for is to get an idea what is in the stuff that I smoking. I dont look at the reviews because everyone has their own taste for things.


Really. I'm fairly lookwarm to Boswell's Northwoods, despite rave after rave. It's not bad, by any means, but not four stars.

Going for a real four star in my book -- FVF! p Sticking with a cob for the day, this time the Country Gentleman.


----------



## gahdzila

I finally got off my rump and opened my bag of Penzance and jarred it. It seemed a little drier than the Stonehaven was when I opened it (which isn't saying much...that Stonehaven was WET!), still plenty moist though. So maybe the bag was losing some moisture, but who knows. Anywho, it's only 4 months old, but it's already getting those pretty sugar crystal streaks! It would be an absolute CRIME not to smoke at least one bowl now while it's open....right?

This is the first time I've tried it and I gotta say - it's quite tasty!


----------



## freestoke

Got the POD working on some Foggy Bottom that Gabriel sent out for lab work. Waiting for Jon to test the sample against Sutliff Academy. Not bad. Not bad at all. p


----------



## gahdzila

After a quick afternoon nap, a cup of Mello Joy dark roast and a pipeful of 5 Brothers with a pinch of Holiday Spirit to get the juices flowing again!


----------



## freestoke

Haven't smoked the Mayfair in a week or more. Rubbed out some UF and giving the pipe one more burn before I give it a good cleaning. Actually, the best smoke I've had in a couple of days, at least. :tu Looks like rain moving in now and we need it. No golf, but there is an afternoon party! :banana:


----------



## gahdzila

Bayou Morning Flake in a cob. I really love this blend!


----------



## Nachman

I got feeling well enough to smoke a pipe today, so I dug out my big old Danish Sovereign billiard and gravity fed it with some Carter Hall and puffed it slowly. Not a bad pipefull. I usually puff OTCs too hard and they get bitter, but this afternoon went well. Makes me think about getting a few tubs of OTCs: CH, PA and SB.


----------



## gahdzila

Sliced Brown Twist with a little PA on top ipe:


----------



## mcgreggor57

Just lit a bowl of PS Luxury Twist Flake. I'm making a real effort to slow down and make this bowl last.


----------



## mmiller

Had a bowl of half Stonehaven half FVF in a Savinelli pretty good but I think I like them separate better.


----------



## RupturedDuck

I just finished my first bowl of Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Bellezia pipe that I have. Great pipe...the tobacco is a little mellow for me. I haven't smoked any PS Bullseye, but the two tobaccos look very similar. The tobacco quality is great...smoked great, no pipe juice to speak of. It was just mellow and bland. I'm going to try a second bowl (in the Mario Grandi from JuanOrez) and see what happens.

RD


----------



## DanR

Just got home from a long golfing weekend with my dad in the Florida Panhandle. We played Origins, Baypointe, and Hombre for those familiar with the area. 81 holes in 3 days. It was hot the first day, raining the next, cold and windy on the last, so we were challenged by the weather as much as the courses.

More importantly, we smoked a lot of CCs. I also took my pipe and a few tobaccos, but they didn't get as much play. Now I'm back home smoking some Rattray Old Gowrie, which I happen to like better than the beloved HOTW.

Anyone know a good chiropractor???


----------



## Nachman

I smoked a couple of bowls of PA and one of Walnut today. Starting out mild and will build strength as my strength builds. The first bowl of PA was in a cob and was pretty good. The second was in a Hardcastle Zulu and was not so good. I don't know if the cob made the difference or if I just don't like that much PA back to back.


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> I smoked a couple of bowls of PA and one of Walnut today. Starting out mild and will build strength as my strength builds. The first bowl of PA was in a cob and was pretty good. The second was in a Hardcastle Zulu and was not so good. I don't know if the cob made the difference or if I just don't like that much PA back to back.


Gonna have to break out some Walnut again one of these days. Whatever, it's afternoon in London and I'm there in spirit at least, so -- hi, Nick! :wave: Glad to see you're getting back in the groove! Having a little PA myself in the 4Dot. Also did some snuff a little while ago, the purplish Austrian (?) stuff that I can't remember the name of. Just as well, I don't care for it much. Smells like fermenting prunes or something. English Rose and Morocco are more my speed.


----------



## freestoke

I'm back with a bowl of FVF. Just getting it going properly. Looking forward to a quality smoke. All signs are positive. p


----------



## freestoke

I must be suffering from some sort of nicotine depletion syndrome. Probably an as-yet-to-be-discovered parasite that saps the blood of nicotine and leaves the victim struggling to cope with everyday affairs despite chain smoking. Doing my best to catch the power curve without a crash by employing some Kendal's Kentucky, but may have to open the Royal Yacht reservoir. As a side note, while KK is a stout smoke, I think it's overrated in the VitN department. Not weak, to be sure, but not quite up there with JKP or Irish Flake. I think Dark Birdseye might be touch stronger than KK too. Whatever, I'm doing the best I can with KK for the moment. p


----------



## RupturedDuck

Have you tried the Black XX Jim? I bought tin because that is purportedly what local pipe maker Arley Curtz smokes. It is still sitting in a drawer waiting for me to finish a few other things that I have open, but it promises to be pretty stout in the Vit-N department.

I'm still working on that Chocolate Moka I started this morning (ok...not the same bowl...it is bowl #3). I think some LTF is due in here pretty soon though.

RD


----------



## mmiller

Had some more captain black, tonight I will be hitting some OGS or Stoney, I havent decided yet.


----------



## RupturedDuck

I'm working through some LTF. For some reason this bowl is much more enjoyable than the two that I had yesterday...maybe the trick is set it up with a couple of bowls of something sweeter? I'm smoking it in a Pete B5 shape...one of my most comfortable clenchers. This is working very well.


----------



## freestoke

RupturedDuck said:


> Have you tried the Black XX Jim?


The only ropes I've smoked are Tambolaka and Happy Bogie, so I'd guess that Black XX would be pretty potent. It even gets a few "Overwhelming" ratings at tobackrevs. Sounds interesting. :lol:

Just back from darts. Stayed with the newly braced SAP that I added 1/2 oz. of Kendal Kentucky to earlier. I think I need some Black XX today! Something stout at any rate. I think I'm opening some Royal Yacht now.


----------



## freestoke

Busy on the Royal Yacht. Very satisfying for the afterdinner smoke. p


----------



## freestoke

Back on the Royal Yacht after an afternoon with the Dart Mix and the Serial Aromatics Pouch -- which isn't very aromatic at the moment, dominated by PA and Kendal Kentuck. Need to add another pinch of something -- maybe Three Blind Moose.

Really liking this Royal Yacht since I launched the new tin. p


----------



## gahdzila

Interesting stuff, this Fillmore from '08!

I don't taste Latakia per se, but there's an underlying earthiness that hints that there's a bit mixed in. Chocolate comes at me pretty strong, almost enough to think it's an added top flavoring, but it's too "natural" tasting to be an artificial flavoring, if that makes sense. I presume it's just that underlying earthiness combined with the Virginia sweetness that makes me think of chocolate. I get that "fermented" taste that I get from perique, but less spicy pepper than expected...I assume the years have settled it down.

Great stuff! :thumb:


----------



## freestoke

Well, I just finished a bowl of straight 1Q. Just doesn't cut it for me. Still, I wanted something sweet, since I've been burning a lot of Royal Yacht and PA the past couple of days. Broke open some Vanilla Cream Flake, took half a flake and mixed it with some PA. More like it! :tu p


----------



## Wiseguy1982

The last of my Tilbury that I received from Freestoke! ipe::thumb:


----------



## gahdzila

A never fail cure for the low vitamin N warning light - GH Sliced Brown Twist


----------



## freestoke

That's just Happy Bogie presliced, isn't it? (Yeah, JUST Happy Bogie :biglaugh Anybody heard from Nick, since he decided to go for a 4gr bowl to test his recovery status? :spy: 

Well, I'm back on the dandified Royal Yacht. p:


----------



## gahdzila

freestoke said:


> That's just Happy Bogie presliced, isn't it?


That _was_ my understanding, yes. Then I read somewhere that it was actually Brown Irish X. Then I read somewhere else that Brown Irish X and Happy Bogie were the same blend, only different diameter ropes. So now I have no idea and I'm completely and hopelessly confused. How much difference would the diameter of a rope make in a blend? Not much, I would think...but it must make _some_ difference....else, why would GH produce them both?

Anywho....anywhere you see where I've said in the past that I was smoking Happy Bogie, scratch it and pretend I said Sliced Brown Twist, because that's what I was actually smoking. I haven't actually tried either Brown Irish or Happy Bogie unsliced to know which (if either....or both?) it really is.


----------



## gahdzila

The monkey on my back is tapping me on the shoulder again. Two flakes of IF cube cut with a little PA mixed in for kindling - yep, that ought to do it :mrgreen: The Lorenzo churchwarden is smoking quite well!


----------



## freestoke

Giving this FVF a better run this time. Broke up a flake before dinner and let it dry some, then broke it up more afterward. Packed nice, smoking MUCH better than earlier today. 

Smoked the last of my Dart Mix. Gotta mix up another batch tonight or in the morning. Trying to decide on the ingredients.


----------



## DanR

Busy day, but I managed to settle down for a minute and enjoy a big pipe full of GL Pease Sextant. I really love the navy blends with Latakia, and this one certainly represents the style well.


----------



## freestoke

Mixed up a provisional blend for the Dart Mix and giving it a test smoke now. Maybe I should add a Five Brothers booster, straight out of the pouch, nice and crinkly, to bring down the moisture level? Right now, theres some PA, Kendal Kentucky, Three Blind Moose, quite a bit of 5100 Red Cake and Sir Walter Raleigh. p :spy: Actually, it isn't all that bad as it stands.


----------



## karatekyle

Got a nice wad of H&H to last me the week out. Moving home Thursday, another year down!


----------



## mcgreggor57

I had some errands to run so along for the ride came a bowl of Frog Morton OTB in my CG. Me likey!


----------



## mmiller

Earlier I had a bowl of well aged LBF thanks to Kyle.


----------



## laloin

mmiller said:


> Earlier I had a bowl of well aged LBF thanks to Kyle.


how does age LBF compared to fresh ?
troy


----------



## karatekyle

laloin said:


> how does age LBF compared to fresh ?
> troy


I think it's amazing right near a year. The Virginia gets way sweet and the Perique has a perfect amount of tangy-ness. The buttery Cav center just ties the whole bowl together.


----------



## mmiller

laloin said:


> how does age LBF compared to fresh ?
> troy


Honestly I have never had fresh LBF every time I have had it, it was from Kyle :lol: So listen to what he said p


----------



## laloin

guess I'll be buying a pound of LBF to age away, all I have had soo far is fresh 
troy


----------



## freestoke

Decided on some 5100 for Dart Mix padding, so I have a new jar of 1 year old Red Cake at the ready. I don't know if it's better than when I jarred it up or not, but it really is a good smoke. p

Wow. Just noticed I went over 4000 posts. :shock:


----------



## mcgreggor57

Finished up a great 3 day weekend. Played a lot of golf and decompressed. After my afternoon round I enjoyed some PH Dark Strong Flake while reading some more the Pipeman's Handbook. I learned a lot today regarding the different types of tobaccos. The nice thing about a 3 day weekend is the 4 day work week that follows  

Of course with this being Derby week here in the 'Ville, not much work really happens. Congrats on the 4K Jim!


----------



## freestoke

Thanks, Gregg. :smile: 

Got the codger-worth Sot Weed Raleigh burning in the Diplomat. Very satisfying at the moment. Took me a while to figure out that I had to rub out SWR, but if you take the time it really helps. I'm starting to like SWR more and more.


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> Thanks, Gregg. :smile:
> 
> Got the codger-worth Sot Weed Raleigh burning in the Diplomat. Very satisfying at the moment. Took me a while to figure out that I had to rub out SWR, but if you take the time it really helps. I'm starting to like SWR more and more.


It's definitely good leaf. Enjoyed a bowl of CBW earlier, been a long time since I've had this in my pipes!


----------



## mmiller

Just got done enjoying a bowl of Dunbar followed by a half bowl of PA


----------



## karatekyle

PA and some CBW!


----------



## gahdzila

I finally finished off that tin of Purple Cow. I did like it quite a bit, but it didn't wow me and I always seemed to reach past it for something else. Thus, I don't know that I'll be immediately buying any more. 

Finishing a bowl of Nightcap now, which paired very well with an afternoon cup of coffee.


----------



## Mycroft Holmes

Haha, so it's confession time. Today I worked a 12hour day and for better or for worse, when you work with Kids, and afternoon pipe is out of the question. Anyway, so I was on my lunch break today and I decided to check out what everyone else had been smoking over the past week for their afternoon smoke break. Needless to say, that was a terrible idea. Reading about the great blends that you fine gentlemen are smoking in the afternoon made be green with envy . I also have this nasty little habit of sub-concioully doodling and after a while of staring off into space and thinking about how badly I wanted to smoke some frog morton I looked down to my napkin and saw that I had drawn a large calabash pipe. 

Anyway, now I'm sitting here having just smoked a bowl of Nightcap, and all is now well in the world.

Hope you guys have a great night!!

Mycroft


----------



## gahdzila

My big shipment of new cobs arrived! I got a new Legend, Freehand, Diplomat, and General! I don't know that it's necessary, but I always carefully and slowly sip a few bowls of OTC burley through new pipes to break them in. Having smoked the Legend earlier, I'm currently working on the General. 

Which reminds me. I've smoked nothing but Prince Albert and Five Brothers all day! mg: I'm too young to be an old codger!


----------



## mmiller

gahdzila said:


> I'm too young to be an old codger!


You're never too young :lol: If you like it, smoke it!


----------



## freestoke

Talked me right into it. A CGent, PA/5B/PA sandwich.


----------



## gahdzila

freestoke said:


> Talked me right into it. A CGent, PA/5B/PA sandwich.


I'm sure I didn't have to twist your arm :lol:


----------



## freestoke

Mycroft Holmes said:


> Anyway, now I'm sitting here having just smoked a bowl of Nightcap, and all is now well in the world.
> Mycroft


:typing: Review! Review! http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...monthly-tobacco-review-dunhills-nightcap.html


----------



## freestoke

Having a bowl of well-rubbed FVF in the Mayfair. VERY nice smoke! p


----------



## KickinItInSD

I'm having Chelsea Morning in a big Squashed Tomato! Pretty decent, don't think I'm much a fan of English blends though. Although CoJ says that SH is an English blend...


----------



## gahdzila

I grabbed the pipe I had Nightcap in earlier (without cleaning it), dumped in the last few crumbs of Grousmoor, sprinkled a little 5B's in, then realized I had some crumbs left on the paper plate (probably mostly PA, a little Nightcap, who knows what else) so I dumped that in, topped it with PA and lit it up. Got called away a little under halfway through the bowl, and came back an hour later...feeling a little nic deficient, I sprinkled in enough Sliced Brown Twist to fill the bowl and lit 'er up! I never would have done this a year ago, or even a few months ago. Sounds like something Jim would smoke LOL. :boink: It's smoking pretty good! 

Except........ Well, after trying a few different lakelands, I've decided I'm not a big fan. I never picked up Lakeland in Sliced Brown Twist before, but this batch seems to have a dose of it. Not a lot, but I do pick it up, even in this mish-mash. Since Sliced Brown Twist is bulk, it is certainly conceivable that my last batch had a smaller than average dose and this batch has more than average. Or maybe I'm just starting to notice it since Nick mentioned it a while back. I can certainly tolerate it, but it's not my favorite flavor and I probably won't be sampling any more lakelands. Thankfully, I like Sweet Rum Twist even better than Sliced Brown anyway, and don't taste Lakeland at all in it (at least, not in the batch that I received :shocked: )


----------



## Derrick_Y

My Pipe start kit from 4noggins arrived. So I just had an afternoon smoke break with some Carter Hall. I was told that was a good Tobacco to break in a pipe with as it does not ghost much. just a half bowl to get things started but was enjoyable. far more enjoyable than the coffin nails i have been smoking


----------



## freestoke

Maybe because I smoked Ennerdale first or something, but some things that everybody complains about I don't taste the Lakelands in at all. Bob's Chocolate for example. 

Whatever, getting ready to throw a few here. A new jar of Dart Mix! :tu


----------



## RupturedDuck

Sounds like quite an afternoon there Clifford! I just finished a bowl of PS LTF sitting outside in the cool, but sunny and beautiful afternoon we are having here in Utah. My first impression of LTF was that I was going to make it through the couple of oz I had purchased, but probably wouldn't get any in the future. However it has since started to grow on me. I think it is a pretty decent set-up bowl. I am really in the mood for some Marlin Flake now, or perhaps University Flake. Unfortunately, I don't have either of those open right now. I'm thinking knock a little work out, and then maybe hit up some Davidoff Flake Medallions later.

RD


----------



## gahdzila

I finally got to the bottom of that jar of Ennerdale! I packed the pipe, then got tied up for a couple of hours before I lit it up. I think the lakeland faded a LOT just doing that! :shocked: Definitely quality leaf, and much more palatable after sitting out for a couple of hours....but I don't have plans to buy any more. It's not distasteful exactly....it's just....WEIRD!


----------



## freestoke

Well, it wasn't under par, but at least it was under 40 for a change -- 39. But I just GAVE away four shots, including missing a three foot birdie on the last hole. It's better, though

Right now, I'm consoling myself with a PA base and a substantial icing of 5B. And coffee after all that beer at the party! :faint:


----------



## gahdzila

Another mish-mash: Crumbs from the paper plate (PA and 5Bs...nothing else that I can recall), the last few crumbs of Sliced Brown Twist to finish off that jar, and some Bayou Morning Flake to top things off. Pretty good! :thumb:


----------



## freestoke

Sounds good 'n strong. :wink: 

My golf game vanished at the first tee, after storming all over two practice drives onto the range. Pushed the first tee shot into the trees right, hit a tree, into the bunker, picked it up and took a newspaper six to speed play. It got worse. Perfect weather, pace of play totally uninhibited -- zero excuses. Disaster. Everybody has these days, though. Palmer shot a 91 at Pebble Beach once in perfect weather, when he was in his prime. The golf gods giveth and the golf gods taketh away. See what happens when you say you're playing good!? :sl

Gonna see if darts go any better. :spy: And some Dart Mix, with its heavy Kendal Kentucky component will put me back on track perhaps. p


----------



## freestoke

It looked grim at the start, bogie, double bogie. sigh. Then I played well the rest of the way, missing a couple of short birdie putts but finally making one at nine for a 38. whew. 

Having some FVF to celebrate! p


----------



## gahdzila

I've been itching to open this jar of Billy Bud, and finally caved in. I wrote "sealed 9/28/11" on the lid, but if memory serves, I actually bought the tobacco a couple of months before that, and on 9/28/11 I decided to get organized and divide things up between "cellared" and "opened.". I came to pipes from fine cigars, having been a cigar guy for over a year before I got into pipes, and I remember Billy Bud being the "ah-HA!" blend for me that turned me from being a cigar guy who occasionally smokes a pipe, to a pipe guy who occasionally smokes cigars. 

I haven't smoked Billy Bud in MONTHS. It was my first Latakia blend, and I remember it being very Latakia-heavy and smokey and not tasting much else. Well, either my palate has improved or changed or the Latakia has settled down a lot, because it doesn't taste quite how I remember. Actually, the maduro cigar leaf seems to be the main player now, with Latakia taking a back seat. I can see how this made a great transitional tobacco for me. Tobacco reviews calls it strong, but I'm not getting a lot of nicotine....I'd call it a solid medium, maybe medium-strong, on par with Nightcap. Time will tell if this becomes a new-old favorite, but I do like it enough that I will be ordering more and taking advantage of the C&D sale at P&C this month.


----------



## freestoke

No golf today, just some range time. Think I'm getting it grooved now. A friend of mine, a VERY good golfer who shoots his age, once asked, "How is it that it takes 10000 practice shots to groove a good swing, but you can groove a bad one in one pass at the ball?" :biglaugh:

Having a little Dart Mix in the Legend and heading for the dartboard. p


----------



## freestoke

Got a bag of Stonehaven the other day and jarred it up this morning. Left out an ounce of "fresh" to smoke. First time I've ever had any Stonehaven that was less than 6 years old! Straight out of the plastic tray isn't all bad either! :tu Surprisingly soft flakes when they're new.


----------



## DSturg369

Afternoon All!

Daughter is over for the weekend and I'm enjoying some [email protected] in a MM Legend (She like the aroma). Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## DanR

Good afternoon Puff Pipers!

I'm enjoying a big bowl of Russ's Louisiana Red in my McCarter Natural Billard. I've been trying to finish off a few odds and ends in my jars lately, so it's been awhile since I've broken into this one. I almost forgot how much I like it!


----------



## freestoke

Tough wind today, but I hit it really well for the most part. Made no putts, got nothing for my shots, but managed to get it in under 40 with a 39. sigh. I got nothing for my game today. sigh. But the Dart Mix and Old Milwaukee is just fine! :tu


----------



## freestoke

Heading for the course shortly. Might get a few sprinkles, but that's MUCH better than the unpleasant wind the last few days. The Scots say that if there's no wind and no rain, there's no golf. A bunch of masochists (obviously a game invented by people who like to torture themselves) would say something stupid like that. I'm a little more sympathetic with Phil Harris' view, "I always shoot in the 70s. If it's colder or hotter and I don't play." Burning a quick MM Diplomat of 5B before I leave. p


----------



## DSturg369

Good Afternoon All!

Enjoying some Kendal Kentucky in a MM Country Gent before work. Pulled a small baggie out of a jar last night and it was tasty so more today. Don't care for overly moist tobacco - In fact, this was a little on the dryer side (Just how I like it) - And it was perfect.


----------



## freestoke

I like KK a lot, Dale. Codger burley with an English accent. Right now, I'm polishing off the rest of this Frog Morton that Sather sent me. Pretty decent on a rainy day. p


----------



## KBibbs

Had no luck fishing today, so I hit the b&m and picked up a tin of the 2012 w.o. Larson yearly tobacco. Last tin left of the stuf so the shopkeeper let me keep the display stand and even gave me a sample had they had gotten along with it. Almost another 50g tin free!
Then he overheard me mention (while looking at all their sutliffe baccys) that I hadn't had much luck with their maple street and had not bought again since. When I went to pay he told me to take any sutliffe tin I wanted, on the house, just to give them another shot. 
1 sutliffe tin, 100g w.o. Larsen, the stand, extra nearly 50g of Larsen, and some pipe cleaners, $27 out the door. Smoking the Larsen right now, and it's pretty nice. Talk about a good turn around to a lousy morning of fishing!


----------



## MiamiMikePA

30 mintues till my "lunch" break! Off to my B&M to give 504 Aromatic English by Altadis one last shot before it hits the trash!!!


----------



## freestoke

Puffing down the Paper Plate Potpourri which has gotten completely out of control. Good stuff there, though, even some tiny scraps of Stonehaven. Let's see...p...VCF, RY, KK, UF, PA, FVF, SH, and FM. :lol:


----------



## karatekyle

Enjoyed a bowl of PA today during break! Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> Enjoyed a bowl of PA today during break! Hope you're all doing well!


Think I'll follow your example, after smoking "good stuff" all day. A little PA to reset the system. p


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Ugh, the 504 got no better! Hate to throw 4oz of tobacco away, but I don't see a better option for it! On the bright side my Freehand Tinsky came today! Going to dedicate this one to my favorite go to blend...Kramers Father Dempsey!!!


----------



## freestoke

Try mixing that 504 with something more potent, like Kendal Kentucky or Dark Birdseye. In any case, I wouldn't trash it. Give it away via http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/301726-tobak-bomblets.html to anybody who might be interested. lane: You can even use it for padding if you ever do any larger bombing runs. You can never predict what people will like, or want to do with it, say add it to something THEY don't like. (No, I don't want any, Mike. :smile

Hell, at least use it for compost! :hippie:


----------



## freestoke

Well, now, isn't THAT just awful!? :frown: My Alma Mater has a football team. Who knew? When I went there, it was Old Dominion College, now Old Dominion University. 

Aside: Technically, I had flunked out of UVa, but I was making very good grades when they dropped me from all my classes for non-attendance. I went for ALL the tests and aced most of them, handed in ALL my assignments, finished ALL my lab work, and thought things were going swimmingly. I was assured that as long as I was passing everything, attendance was secondary. The one semester they decided to make class attendance mandatory, I'm the one they pick on, right? :frown: The next semester, they went back to the rule that would have let me finish the semester with a 3.4 GPA. sigh. I've said I went to UVa, and I did, but I wound up at Old Dominion College, now ODU. Just so nobody thinks I'm just making up stuff.

I've started a bowl of Stonehaven with a pluperfect fill. Tremendous! But back to football. I find this all so distressing. Once upon a time, I could proudly say that I went to a school that had no football team, and my previous school had the worst college team in the nation. We were very good at basketball and baseball, though. ODU was the best in baseball, in our division, which was sort of cool. But no football. I just got an email with breaking news at ODU -- about a stinking FOOTBALL TEAM! How long has THAT been going on!? :shock: Good thing I have a nice bowl of Stonehaven burning and a good cup of coffee, or I might get really upset.


----------



## DanR

Nothing like a good pipe to calm the nerves, right Jim?

I'm home for my lunch break and enjoying a bowl of 4Noggins Bald-Headed Teacher. I guess you'd describe this as a "sweet English" style tobacco. It has that Latakia flavor, but is blended with a generous portion of sweet cavendish, probably something like RLP6 or 1Q. Anyway, I've noticed that the flying critters around here really like it when I smoke this blend (especially the BIG ones). It seems to have the opposite effect from Citronella...


----------



## MiamiMikePA

No afternoon smoke break today, worked with the boss man all day...ugh!


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Jim, after reading part of your post I thought I had someone to pawn it off too! LOL


----------



## RupturedDuck

Ah collegiate football...ever the discussion. I flunked out of my first school also...only I really flunked out. 4 months from graduation, and despite having scores that would have technically graduated me, my single semester GPA was below acceptable so :BOOT:! I ended up graduating from a university close to where I grew up...but due to my Ds not transferring, and the fact that the school required you to sit through 60 credit hours before they would hand you a diploma, it took me another 4 semesters.

Ah, what I would do for a do-over? 17 years later and I still wake up from dreams where somehow they changed the rules, and I got called back to complete that semester...no kidding.

Enjoying a slightly muggy afternoon here sitting outside at my laptop smoking some Epiphany thoughtfully sent to me by DanR. Either that stuff packs a pretty good wallop, or I haven't been smoking enough since I've been banished to smoke outside. No worries...house closing has been set for Monday, so soon all of that will change.

RD


----------



## DSturg369

Good Afternoon Puff Pipers!

Was working on the wife's van a little while ago... I sooo should have taken Auto Shop in high school. Started my day off with some Moe's Confetti in a MM cob... Liked is so much I had another bowl right afterwards. 

While working on the van and clenching a MM Mizzu with Half&half burning... I broke the stem...Grrrrrrr :rip:. After hearing the faint echo of Taps playing in the distance, I called a buddy who's coming over in the morning to help me with the van. 

So... Relaxing now at home with a steady yet gentle rain falling outside. I just laid fire to some English Luxury in no-name bent Dublin and am reading the board. Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## freestoke

Breaking in a new Legend/Pride (never know which is which) I got the other day. It'll be my golf course pipe today, replacing the Pride/Legend I left out there a few weeks back. I really don't know what I'm smoking here...maybe PPP that I've thrown into jar? Whatever, it isn't bad at all. :smile:


----------



## karatekyle

Had a bit of CBW on the way home today. Very nice!


----------



## gahdzila

Afternoon, gentlemen!

What beautiful weather! Temps in the upper 80's, the sun is bright, and there's a little breeze. I need a rocking chair and a lemonade...or maybe a beer :mrgreen:

Bayou Morning Flake (with a few crumbs of PPP) in the MM Great Dane Egg.


----------



## freestoke

Went to the course and there was an outing we didn't know about, so we're going to the range and par 3 later. No big deal, I need to work on my game instead of play, for sure! Having a little Dart Mix and checkin' the news and stuff and ran across a clever observation from Dr. David Katz: *Fundamentally, we have converted a world in which calories were relatively scarce and hard to get and physical activity unavoidable into a world where physical activity is scarce and hard to get and calories are unavoidable.* Cool thought. :smile:


----------



## DSturg369

Good Afternoon Puff Pipers!

Well into my "Honey Do" list.... The French Doors are up. Have the Armoire to assemble still. Land Lady is happy with the results so far. She buys the stuff and I save her delivery, assembly, & installation costs, so it's a win-win. Taking a break at the moment and having a bowl of something that I didn't label in a small baggie... No idea what it is, although there is some Burley in there for a base and it's tasty. 

Hope everyone is having a great Sunday Afternoon!


----------



## laloin

Jim you have a interesting way of putting things 
packing up a newbie pak for someone deserving, and was debating the last bits of FVF or my old stand by LNF. guess the FVF won out. looks soo lonely in the bottom of the jar 
troy


----------



## CJBianco

I spent lunch with my IMP "Galabas" and a little MacB Navy Flake.

Christopher


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Internet down in the office today so I got a work from home day!!! After a conference call ended at 10am I smoked some Danny Kaye from my Tinsky Caldron. The at noon for my "lunch break" I had some Father Dempsey from my Tinsky Freehand. All in all a pretty good afternoon!!!


----------



## freestoke

Exercising the TwoDot Canadian with some of this Latakia Flake that Dan sent me the other day. Most excellent! :tu


----------



## DanR

MiamiMikePA said:


> Internet down in the office today so I got a work from home day!!! After a conference call ended at 10am I smoked some Danny Kaye from my Tinsky Caldron. The at noon for my "lunch break" I had some Father Dempsey from my Tinsky Freehand. All in all a pretty good afternoon!!!


Mike, smart move pouring coffee on the Internet router! ound:

I'm home for my lunch break having a bowl of Old Gowrie in my Luciano Stubby Dublin ("stub dub" for you gangsters). This tobacco makes me want to sing, "have I too-ld yooou lately, that I love yoooou!" :sing:


----------



## gahdzila

After going a week or so without any PA, I think I've finally gotten my fill! Three bowls in the MM Legend this morning, and now a bowl in the MM General! Delicious, but I'll be smoking something different later


----------



## DSturg369

Good Afternoon Puff Pipers!

About to head out to work but enjoying a last minute bowl of Bullseye Flake in a Grabow Royal Duke. 

Hope everyone's having a great Wednesday!


----------



## MiamiMikePA

2 bowl lunch break today! Both are Kramer's Father Dempsey in my Tinsky Freehand and Caldron.


----------



## gahdzila

Giving the ole cobs a workout today! Billy Bud, followed by some strawberry aro.


----------



## karatekyle

Enjoyed a bit of scrap tobacco at a friend of mine's graduation party a few afternoons ago. A wonderful young lady; she was quite keen on acquiring my bespoke tie. So it became hers! A graduation gift. We got a picture of the occasion and she insisted on having a pipe in her teeth as well!


----------



## KBibbs

Very nice Kyle! What kind of pipe is that you have in your teeth? It would be nice to see more pictures like this.


----------



## RupturedDuck

karatekyle said:


> Enjoyed a bit of scrap tobacco at a friend of mine's graduation party a few afternoons ago. A wonderful young lady; she was quite keen on acquiring my bespoke tie. So it became hers! A graduation gift. We got a picture of the occasion and she insisted on having a pipe in her teeth as well!


You can certainly understand why she would want a tie like that! Excellent choice in apparel!

RD


----------



## freestoke

Young American Gothic, for sure. But where's your pitchfork, Kyle? oke: 

A little Dart Mix after an annoying round of golf. Pluperfect tee-shots, to the exact spot I'm hitting for are now in the rough, as the owner continuously narrows the fairways to reduce mowing time and maximize profits. On one hole, he's brought in the left rough until the 150 marker, originally put in the center of the fairway, is now 5 yards from the left edge of the fairway -- if you could call them fairways. I really hate NAILING a tee shot, right where I wanted to hit it, only to find I have a virtually unplayable lie 1 yard into the rough. Instead of a simple 7 iron with hopes of birdie, I'm struggling to get the ball anywhere in the vicinity of the green. An annoying, annoying round. sigh. But it beats only wishing I was out there! :lol: Beautiful day to play!


----------



## gahdzila

I had thought it quite silly to pay ~$25 for a corncob pipe....until I bought one. I still don't know if I'd say this MM Freehand is really worth upwards of 4 times the price of their other pipes, but I can definitively say that I REALLY like it!

PA/5B mix in the Freehand



karatekyle said:


> Enjoyed a bit of scrap tobacco at a friend of mine's graduation party a few afternoons ago. A wonderful young lady; she was quite keen on acquiring my bespoke tie. So it became hers! A graduation gift. We got a picture of the occasion and she insisted on having a pipe in her teeth as well!


Great pic, Kyle! Congratulations to your friend!


----------



## pipinho

Stone haven in my cleopatra meer


----------



## freestoke

Back home enjoying the TwoDot apple full of unsullied Kendal Kentucky. Nice and simple. :smile:


----------



## houncer

I just finished a bowl of FM Across the Pond. I enjoyed it so much I think I will have another bowlafter dinner!


----------



## karatekyle

KBibbs said:


> Very nice Kyle! What kind of pipe is that you have in your teeth? It would be nice to see more pictures like this.


That would be my Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root. Heck of a pipe. It deserves better but I give it nothing but OTCs. PA shines in it like you can't believe!



RupturedDuck said:


> You can certainly understand why she would want a tie like that! Excellent choice in apparel!
> 
> RD


I'll take that as a compliment in the highest of orders, I designed it!



gahdzila said:


> Great pic, Kyle! Congratulations to your friend!


Much appreciated, brother!


----------



## houncer

Right now I am smoking some Nording Fox Hound in my Comoys bent billiard. The "hound" is quiets similar to Across the Pond - just a touch less Latakia. After I try several bowls of this I will do a for al review.


----------



## DSturg369

Wow... Went to bed at about 06:30 hours and didn't get up until almost 13:00 hours! ... Haven't slept that long in quite awhile. Wife turned my alarm off and says "You needed the rest". 

So now, enjoying a hot cup of coffee with some Olde Patowmack in a MM Legend to get me going today. Have a couple of projects to get to but I'll be puffing all along the way.

Hope everyone is having a great Saturday Afternoon!


----------



## houncer

6.5 hours is a lot of sleep Dale?! I need 8 or I am dragging! Happy Saturday


----------



## freestoke

Man, you wouldn't think four people whizzing along in their golf wheelchairs could play that slow. Generally, when they play that slow, they also don't have enough on the ball to let people behind them play through. :frown: Really nice day to play, though! :smile: Relaxing watching the real players on the tube (go Jason!), pushing down a few beers and having some FVF in the Savinelli. p


----------



## DanR

Just in from a nice float in the pool with some iced tea and a MM General Cobb full of Middleton Apple. What a great start to the weekend!


----------



## laloin

you just had to mention FVF didn't you Jim!! your evil, gonna smoke that tonight. Thanks for the push ha
troy


----------



## freestoke

laloin said:


> you just had to mention FVF didn't you Jim!! your evil, gonna smoke that tonight. Thanks for the push ha
> troy


I hope it served you well, Troy. Mine did! :smile:

The course is IMPOSSIBLE! I played pretty good and shot a stinking 41. The rough in the US Open is kinder. There are no fairways and you have to fly it all the way, every hole, zero roll. And it's tough to push the cart through all that grass. Exhausting. I guess it beats sand greens and hard pan, though. :smile:

Rather than write anonymous threatening letters to the course owner, I'll just tell you what I'm smoking here, the very nice Dart Mix, fundamentally a lightly flavored Kendal Kentucky. Nice pick-me-up. p

And let me tell you what's bothering me about that course, okay? He has the best fairway substrate in Central NY. He has to do nothing other than mow them to make them the best public fairways in the area, but instead, he makes them the absolute worst. It's perverse. He would have GOOD golfers playing there, just for the fairways! He needs to get new mowers or at least fix the ones he's got. He has to mow them to FAIRWAY height when he mows them, too. He just doesn't get it. He treats it like he's maintaining a lawn or something. He mows the fairways to the length that on any other course would be the first cut of rough. The rules of golf talk about "closely mown areas". Mohawk Glen NEVER has any closely mown areas tee to green. Never. :anim_soapbox: Here me out there, Mike!?


----------



## laloin

You should try this public course we have here close to where I live. Shorecliff, aka the ditch. the fairways are narrow, if you can call them fairways. Since the course is close to the ocean. Not only do you get a ocean effect, but the poaina grass blows in and basicly takes over the grass they seed. the fairways are full of gopher holes. So if your balls lands in a gopher hole you have to play it where it lays. Good luck getting the ball out heh. the roughs are brown, tons of concrete spillways and lots of trees. Bring extra balls, and a snake kit. Just in case you step on a diamondback rattle snake.
there a par 3 that goes uphill. if you don't land the ball right, it ends up rolling downhill. You would have fun with that Par 3 Jim


----------



## mcgreggor57

The Bermuda is coming in nicely here and the greens are running fast. No complaints 
After the round I decided to build some KL holders for the cooler. It was a small project that gave me a sense of accomplishment. 

Tomorrow's project shall be buffing out some pipes Fuzzy gave me. The bowls and stems have already been cleaned (what little they needed) and I'm anxious to try the next step. 

Rattray Marlin Flake kept me company this afternoon. The pipe provides a nice change after smoking 2-3 cigars on the course.


----------



## freestoke

I figure the fairways will be ankle deep today. :lol: Rained earlier, so the rough will require a machete to reach the ball. I feel a 29 coming on! :banana:

Smoking a little PA in the Mayfair before heading out. Gonna be a warm one.


----------



## Troutman22

I have been on a half bowl kick lately. I just torched the last of my open Stonehaven and a half bowl of Dark Flake.


----------



## freestoke

I'd have broken 40 without that riDICulous second hole. I've played this course hundreds of times and I've think I've been in those trees on the right three times now. :lol: Made not a single putt, but I did hit it pretty solid for the most part. Good round to give me some confidence for the scramble Saturday, where somebody else should knock some of these in. We've been having great weather, but naturally the high for Sat is supposed to be 64 with rain. sigh.

Time to set the Royal Yacht on fire! p


----------



## gahdzila

Got off work early, so I'm gonna get some stuff done! I always _say_ that when I get off early, but it's rare that I truly get anything accomplished. I gotta finish my laundry today, though.... but not before I finish this coffee and cigar, an El Rey del Mundo robusto.


----------



## freestoke

I'm giving this 4Dot a busman's holiday with a bowl of UF. The humble 4Dot gets no respect, burning bowl after bowl of PA without complaint. I'm giving it a shot with some UF, nicely dried, gathered into a little cordwood stack and shoved cut-end-up into the bowl. Possibly the best fold and stuff I've managed yet. I think the flakes have to be pretty dry to make this work. Definitely working though! p


----------



## mcgreggor57

Played solid on the front 9 and threw up on myself on the back. Thankfully providing food for me and the mrs isn't dependent on my game. This afternoon's project included buffing out the stems and bowls on a couple of estate pipes. They turned out pretty good for a first attempt. Keeping me company in the cob was some PS Luxury Flake. Sadly it didn't hold my interest and I reloaded with a local B&M blend that fit the bill. Next on the list is getting dinner ready for my better half.


----------



## freestoke

No golf today, what with the storms heading this way and all. Firing up this Latakia Flake that Dan sent me. Excellent! p


----------



## freestoke

I rainexed my windshield yesterday. One of life's little pleasures is driving in a downpour with a fresh Rainex application. Having some Dart Mix in the Legend. p Gotta go locate a beer...


----------



## freestoke

Found an unfinished bowl of something or another -- seems I remember loading 5100 into the Mayfair yesterday...I'll go with that. 5100 DGT. Golf is going to be super today. Perfect temps, not a lot of wind. It'll be LONG out there, though.


----------



## gahdzila

WOAH! The local cigarette/beer/liquor store has Prince Albert in a 7 ounce tub! I didn't realize it came in that size! I couldn't help snagging one :mrgreen:

Sterling Millionaire Blend in the MM General


----------



## laloin

I didn't know either that PA came in a 7 ounce tub. All I've seen locally is the small boxes. the tubs are too expensive for me here in California 
troy


----------



## Derrick_Y

Working through the NPS samples I was graciously given I came across a a baggy market Altadis Golden Age. Closest thing I could find online about this was Sutliff Golden age.


> Perique lovers everywhere will marvel at this mixture, perfect for fans of Elizabethan.


loaded a bowl full not sure what to expect as I do not even know what Perique is let alone if i like it.

Well I have to say I LOVE this blend. Many reviews have compared to Royal Yacht. If that is the case can not wait for my order of royal yacht to arrive


----------



## RupturedDuck

After smoking a half a bowl of straight Perique as a youngster, I spent the majority of my pipe smoking years avoiding the leaf. However, this last year I've started trying blends that contain some (in moderation) and discovered what I had been missing out on. It is good stuff when blended properly.

I'm starting this afternoon with a bowl of Foggy Boggy in a large full bent. Not my usual style of pipe, but this one in particular smokes very well.

RD


----------



## freestoke

Derrick_Y said:


> Working through the NPS samples I was graciously given I came across a a baggy market Altadis Golden Age. Closest thing I could find online about this was Sutliff Golden age.
> 
> loaded a bowl full not sure what to expect as I do not even know what Perique is let alone if i like it.
> 
> Well I have to say I LOVE this blend. Many reviews have compared to Royal Yacht. If that is the case can not wait for my order of royal yacht to arrive


Sutliff is an Altadis line, so the tobakrev is the same tobacco. I like Golden Age, too, but it bears no resemblance whatsoever to Royal Yacht. RY has no perique, for one, and Golden Age is mild while RY is relatively strong.

I just got bombed by MiamiMike!  Some PA in the CG to regain my equanimity. p


----------



## Derrick_Y

freestoke said:


> Sutliff is an Altadis line, so the tobakrev is the same tobacco. I like Golden Age, too, but it bears no resemblance whatsoever to Royal Yacht. RY has no perique, for one, and Golden Age is mild while RY is relatively strong.
> 
> I just got bombed by MiamiMike!  Some PA in the CG to regain my equanimity. p


I guess the tobacco reviews need to be taken with a grain or two of salt.


----------



## freestoke

Derrick_Y said:


> I guess the tobacco reviews need to be taken with a grain or two of salt.


Sometimes they can be very strange. :spy: As for the RY, I love it! Better than Golden Age, for my tastes at least. Golden Age is also something of an aromatic, what with the Cavendish, but RY ranks right in there with cigars for room note. :lol: Think I'll have a little RY. :smile:


----------



## RupturedDuck

freestoke said:


> Sutliff is an Altadis line, so the tobakrev is the same tobacco.


Golden age is listed under Sutliff. But for whatever reason, they spell Sutliff with an "e" at the end of it. I've emailed them about it, but didn't get any response.

RD


----------



## freestoke

RupturedDuck said:


> Golden age is listed under Sutliff. But for whatever reason, they spell Sutliff with an "e" at the end of it. I've emailed them about it, but didn't get any response.
> 
> RD


Maybe they were trying to avoid the stigma of Sutliff's Mixture No. 79. :tsk: Believe it or not, my can of Golden Age spells it with one eff, but the Bacchanalia with two effs. :ask: Neither with an ee. :dunno:


----------



## gahdzila

After a big weekend of beer in New Orleans, LOTS of cigars, and only one or two pipes over the last few days, I'm home, unpacked, ready to relax, and in need of something simple to settle the ole taste buds. PA to the rescue, in the MM Freehand.


----------



## DSturg369

Hanging out in the chat, puffing some Black Cavendish in a MM Legend... Sweet tooth today for some reason. :noidea:


----------



## Thirston

SG Chocolate flake in an old beat up Marxman. Sweet tooth for me today, too.
Haven't smoke this is a long time. Age does it well.


----------



## freestoke

Diving into some 1998 Capstan Original Navy Flake (I think...one of the Capstan flakes anyhow), inflicted on me by Andrew. (ref. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-tobacco-bombs/307727-more-problems-pennsylvania.html) Yummy! "Weed keeper! I'll have another of the same!" P


----------



## Derrick_Y

Back at the Sqaudron Leader for the afternoon pipe. Rain has stopped and sun back out so enjoyed it on the back deck


----------



## freestoke

The last of the Olsen's My Own Blend B93 from 2002, now burning in the TwoDot apple. Beautiful stuff, Andrew! Muchas gracias! p

Just reading about the '52 coronation. They let us out of school to watch it and I watched it on one of these.









We'd put the LP soundtrack from *Rocketship X-M* on that turntable and act out the whole movie. :lol:


----------



## mcgreggor57

It was a drizzly day here and being a Monday didn't help. A short drive during lunch allowed me to enjoy a bowl of PA. That was certainly a great way to brighten the afternoon!


----------



## freestoke

mcgreggor57 said:


> It was a drizzly day here and being a Monday didn't help. A short drive during lunch allowed me to enjoy a bowl of PA. That was certainly a great way to brighten the afternoon!


PA!? You just talked me into it. p


----------



## RupturedDuck

Blustery afternoon here in Utah. Last night was a success in that I found a couple of the jars that I keep open tins in (I hate unpacking). I'm currently working through a little Devil's Holiday in my pocket Stanwell. Unfortunately, I haven't uncovered my butane cans yet, and so I've been using matches, and they aren't even Swedish!


RD


----------



## gahdzila

SG 1792 Flake. This is my first go with this blend. The topping isn't cloyingly overpowering, but it definitely makes its presence known. Tonquin....it's a weird flavor that I am unfamiliar with. Sort of reminds me of unsweetened vanilla, in a way (not really...but it's the closest thing I can think of). I'm on the fence so far - I'm not ready to give it a thumbs up, but I'm not ready to throw it out either. On the plus side, I like the cut (stringy loose slightly broken flake), it's burning well, and has a pretty decent dose of nicotine. I just popped the tin today, and I've found that tinned baccy often gets better after sitting in a mason jar for a week, so I'll be giving it another shot.

Addendum - see my next post below


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Crazy day, no time for a smoke break today! With the bad weather and being in the middle of moving I haven't had a pipe in a few days. The cigars have just been easier and more available, but I plan on sitting outside with some Penzance tonight!


----------



## freestoke

Just reading that 1792 is their biggest seller. I had a few flakes once, but not before or since, and I rather liked it. Might have to get some on my next pipe cleaner resupply. :smile:

Right now I'm having to suffer with some of their stinking FVF. p Might even have to break out a beer before long. :beerchug:


----------



## gahdzila

gahdzila said:


> SG 1792 Flake... has a pretty decent dose of nicotine.


OK, I take that back. Getting further into the bowl, I can definitively say that this stuff packs a wallop! It seems stronger than Royal Yacht, though probably a little less than the GH ropes.


----------



## freestoke

I remember it being pretty stout, too! :lol:

Think I'll fire up a bowl of PA and pop an Old Milwaukee. Nothin' but the finest for me. :smile:

I see Ray Bradbury died. sigh. Read all his books and stories when I was in high school. Think we even got summer reading credit for *Fahrenheit 451*. These days, they'd probably sack the teacher for evening mentioning the title.


----------



## Troutman22

Annie Kake for me last night. Started off peppery but then mellowed into Annie Kake bliss.


----------



## gahdzila

Jackknife Ready Rubbed. My first go with this one. Pretty good!


----------



## Nachman

When Greg Pease introduced Chelsea Morning I smoked three 2 oz tins and felt it was a very good light to medium English so I bought two 8 oz tins to cellar. Today I popped open one of them dated 4/26/10. It is amazing how much two years has improved this blend, much more than most English blends improve in that amount of time.


----------



## karatekyle

Nachman said:


> When Greg Pease introduced Chelsea Morning I smoked three 2 oz tins and felt it was a very good light to medium English so I bought two 8 oz tins to cellar. Today I popped open one of them dated 4/26/10. It is amazing how much two years has improved this blend, much more than most English blends improve in that amount of time.


I think Mr Pease really has a knack for blending latakia. He seems to do a heck of a job at turning out reputable englishes.


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> Jackknife Ready Rubbed.


:ask: Warming up with the easy JKRR for the Big Casino JKP review? oke:

I'm havin' a little 5100 in the estate Falcon I bought last year. First time I've smoked it. Fairly big pipe, bigger than other Falcons I've seen, plus it has a removable mouthpiece. It's an International model or something, I forget. Smokes pretty nice! p


----------



## Malcontent

Just tried a bowl of Ashton-Consummate Gentleman. I decided to give it a try, as I do like the Ashton cigars.
While a bit mild, I did enjoy this and am already looking forward to another bowl later tonight. Seemed the longer it burned, the better it got and it left an interesting aftertaste.


----------



## DanR

I just return home from traveling this week. I must say that it's very difficult to enjoy a smoke in Boston, especially when the weather is unseasonably cold. You can only smoke outside and they dont make it easy. Anyway, this is my first enjoyable pipe since last Saturday, so I went with Old Gowrie. It's great to be home!


----------



## gahdzila

freestoke said:


> :ask: Warming up with the easy JKRR for the Big Casino JKP review? oke:


Nope! I'll be reviewing the RR version! Machurtado and I have been swapping samples, and he chose to buy the ready rubbed, which was fine by me. TobaccoReviews implies that the plug is softer and easier to work with than what I was anticipating, so I'll probably try the plug next time. Yes, you read between the lines correctly - one bowl and I'm already planning on buying some more!

I'm having some GH Bob's Chocolate Flake now. *sigh* I really wanted to like this one, but the lakeland floral is rather strong, and overpowers any hint of chocolate or latakia for me. I think I actually liked Ennerdale better than this one. I may end up bombing the rest of the jar. I know a few of you knuckleheads actually like this flowery stuff :mrgreen:


----------



## freestoke

Weird about Bob's Chocolate. I bought 4 oz. bulk once and it had scarcely any detectable Lakeland contaminants. Maybe it had aired out in the store? Others have made similar comments about it, so apparently it's variable. Furthermore, the Scotch Flake Scented/Aromatic smells like milk chocolate instead of flowers, which is not what one would expect from GH&Co. "scented" anything. 

Now, an after dinner what? The FVF popped into my hand, so FVF it is! p


----------



## gahdzila

Mine was tinned. I agree, that could explain the difference...your bulk had aired out a bit and the lakeland scent faded.


----------



## freestoke

Just about done with the massive dose of Latakia Flake. Strongish. Not quite Irish Flake level, but strong. Good stuff. Thinking about a bowl of PA to level it off. Not going to be playing today, a little cold and wet. Hit great T shots and one good wedge yesterday -- oh, and a SUPER 3 wood that wound up 20 feet past the hole, whence we managed to three putt. sigh. Boy were we awful. I HAD the long drive but it was a couple of feet into the rough. Rats. Used to win those a lot, but haven't done it in years. Another guy on our team got it, though! :tu

Anybody else notice that there's a bug in the forum lists? If I returned to "Subscriptions", even immediately after posting, or the general-pipe forum, it says I'm "Offline". I'm almost always "Offline" when I check. :lol:


----------



## freestoke

The only thing cheering me up right now is a Will Rogers quote I stumbled on: *Instead of giving money to found colleges to promote learning, why don't they pass a constitutional amendment prohibiting anybody from learning anything? If it works as good as the Prohibition one did, why, in five years we would have the smartest race of people on earth*. Wish I could do rope tricks.

I'm playing TERRRRRRRiiiiiiIBBLE!!!!!! 

But the Dart Mix and Old Milwaukee are making me feel a little better. :beerchug:


----------



## Extreme

Dunhill Royal Yacht (murray's tin) + ENA briar 123


----------



## laloin

enjoy a bowl of LTF in my Savinelli Mr G straight billard. Was enjoying the warm afternoon sun here in Sunny Southern California. Hearing the birds chirp, and enjoy the orange peel taste of a fine tobacco. To boot I was tapping and damping more and I actually managed to keep the bowl going for about 20 mins before needing a relight. But a enjoyable bowl, nothing left but gray ash after 90 mins hah
troy


----------



## karatekyle

A bit of RY in the Sas rough. Nice to smoke something real.


----------



## gahdzila

Via a friendly PM, I was recently reminded that I have a bunch of Tambo, and haven't smoked any in a long time. I thought it might mix well with some of this cherry aro. Not as great a mix as I was hoping, but definitely not bad.


----------



## gahdzila

As a side note, I'd like to point out that the Juicy Juice Fight World Hunger pop up ad is EXTREMELY ANNOYING.


----------



## laloin

cliff you ought to mix tambo and PA. that will wake you up in the morning...trust me


----------



## gahdzila

laloin said:


> cliff you ought to mix tambo and PA. that will wake you up in the morning...trust me


I bet it will!


----------



## karatekyle

gahdzila said:


> Via a friendly PM, I was recently reminded that I have a bunch of Tambo, and haven't smoked any in a long time. I thought it might mix well with some of this cherry aro. Not as great a mix as I was hoping, but definitely not bad.


Dark chocolate covered cherries with a side of espresso? Or cough syrup and burning tires?


----------



## gahdzila

karatekyle said:


> Dark chocolate covered cherries with a side of espresso?


What I was hoping for.



karatekyle said:


> Or cough syrup and burning tires?


Heh. Not quite. But I was too heavy handed with the Tambo for one thing. For another, the Tambo has been jarred for months, and I think it needs a little time. I've found that just about everything (sealed tins in particular, but long sealed jars as well) need a few days to a week after being unsealed to reach their potential.


----------



## gahdzila

Escudo in a cob. Fantastic when I'm not in the mood for the big nic blends I usually prefer :thumb:


----------



## karatekyle

I've got a bit of Bayou Morning on tap for this afternoon.


----------



## Eric_H

I got out for a quick iced coffee and some MacB Honey and Chocolate. While I'm not big on this blend it's better with something a little sweet to drink.


----------



## freestoke

Finishing up a bowl of Paper Plate Potpourri, but now I want something better. I think some 5100 might get be tasty, having smoked some JKP and a PA/KK mix earlier today. Something on the mild side. p


----------



## karatekyle

First half of my Bayou Morning (not a tobacco you want to abbreviate) was fantastic. Looking forward to the second half.


----------



## RupturedDuck

The Blind Taste Test has made me realize that I'm terrible at picking out types of tobacco. I've just been smoking, and enjoying. In an attempt to become a more educated tobacco enthusiast, I purchased an ounce of MacBaren's Burley London Blend this afternoon at the local B&M (while there I also picked up an ounce of LNF, and a tin of G.L. Pease Quiet Nights with a date sticker of July 2010 (those are date stickers on the bottom of G.L. Pease tobaccos aren't they?)) to try to expand my knowledge of Burleys. So I'm puffing out my first bowl now. It is burning a little wet, and I think I'll air out the next bowl before putting flame to leaf. Nice tobacco though.

Yesterday I had a bowl of PBTT Sample C, and it was so good. I'm going to go back to work determining what it is after this bowl.

RD


----------



## freestoke

RupturedDuck said:


> The Blind Taste Test has made me realize that I'm terrible at picking out types of tobacco.
> RD


You and me both.  Right now, I'm thoroughly enjoying a bowl of UF in the FourDot pot. The last of the tin, actually. Doing my best to remember what it tastes like for future competitions. :lol: I think Bayou Morning Flake may have overloaded my perique sensor and damaged it permanently. Couldn't even find it in St. James Flake. :spy:


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> You and me both.  Right now, I'm thoroughly enjoying a bowl of UF in the FourDot pot. The last of the tin, actually. Doing my best to remember what it tastes like for future competitions. :lol: I think Bayou Morning Flake may have overloaded my perique sensor and damaged it permanently. Couldn't even find it in St. James Flake. :spy:


There really is a TON of perique in Bayou Morning. Smells like cigar smoke almost!


----------



## RupturedDuck

Howdy folks!

Stopped by the local B&M last night and picked up another tin of MacBaren's Old Dark Fired. I'm pretty excited to try it, but I have too many baggies with odds and ends right now. Yesterday didn't help. I picked up ounces of LNF, HH Acadian Perique, MacBaren Navy FLake, and MacBaren Burley London Blend (which I loved). I'm currently puffing on a sample of McClellend's St. James Woods that the B&M proprietor gave me which has been very enjoyable.

I've been using (inferior non-swedish) matches the last week or so because my Old Boy was out of flint. Finally dug up an old pack of Ronsons, mostly because I'm out of matches.

Hell of a day here in Utah. Hope you are all having one too.

RD

I kind of cornered the new guy and pressed him a little about Foggy Boggy. He said he didn't know, he thought maybe it shipped with this name (which it doesn't). I tried to get a manufacturer out of him, but he either didn't know, or wasn't telling.


----------



## karatekyle

Wish it wasn't so humid here, Gabriel. Glad it's nice in Utah though. Got a bit of Nightcap with me today. That's right, Nightcap! I hardly ever smoke latakia, it'll be an interesting afternoon.


----------



## RupturedDuck

karatekyle said:


> Wish it wasn't so humid here, Gabriel. Glad it's nice in Utah though. Got a bit of Nightcap with me today. That's right, Nightcap! I hardly ever smoke latakia, it'll be an interesting afternoon.


I grew up in Vermont, and went to school in Maryland. I remember how miserable the humidity can make it! Here in Utah, I only have to worry about my pasty skin burning in the hot sun. I rode my motorcycle maybe an hour in the evening yesterday, and the tops of my arms are still red in proof. Otherwise, as long as you keep hydrated, the summer is quite enjoyable.

I love latakia, especially with my morning coffee! I'm currently smoking Sample C from the PBTT...what I believe to be a Virginia flake. Whatever it is, it is a perfect followup to the St. James Woods, and a nice afternoon smoke.

G


----------



## karatekyle

RupturedDuck said:


> I grew up in Vermont, and went to school in Maryland. I remember how miserable the humidity can make it! Here in Utah, I only have to worry about my pasty skin burning in the hot sun. I rode my motorcycle maybe an hour in the evening yesterday, and the tops of my arms are still red in proof. Otherwise, as long as you keep hydrated, the summer is quite enjoyable.


Grew up in Des Moines, IA. That place had some humidity too. I've lost my tolerance for it, I think.


----------



## karatekyle

Just finished the first half of my bowl of NC. Uh... wow. I really liked that. What the heck! I suppose tastes change. But never did I dream of the day I ended up really liking Nightcap. It had 10 months of rest, maybe that's the magic number for me...


----------



## freestoke

Biloxi, Savannah, Newport News/Norfolk...In the words of Matthew Broderick, "Africa hot." A bowl of RY and another Old Mil. :beerchug:


----------



## karatekyle

Nightcap, again. Loved it, again. I don't know what's wrong with me, everything I know is a lie :lol:


----------



## Whip-Poor-Whill

Smoking some Black Raspberry out of my Willard, If that tells you anything about how new I am to this lol


----------



## karatekyle

Whip-Poor-Whill said:


> Smoking some Black Raspberry out of my Willard, If that tells you anything about how new I am to this lol


Oh we're all new enough! Welcome to Puff, Justin!


----------



## gahdzila

Full Virginia Flake.

I left it out to dry for 40 minutes or so, then folded and stuffed. It's just not working out. Not only does it not seem to taste quite as good, but it's not burning worth a flip. Definitely rubbing out from now on (my usual preference anyway).

I just don't have good luck with folding and stuffing in general. The only blend that I can recall having consistent good results with fold and stuff is Orlik Golden Sliced. Everything else just works out better for me either fully rubbing out or cube cutting.


----------



## freestoke

If I'm going to stuff, the musketball is the only one that works for me. 

Yesterday, I had the worst golf experience of my life. A charity even north. They played EIGHTSOMES! That wouldn't have been more than horrific, but the classmates of the beneficiary decided they had to play together as a -- TWELVESOME. :spy: Eightsomes are the sort of thing non-golfers think up when they decide to make some money with a golf tournament. There were no special events, ie, closest to the pin, long drive. Nothing. We were out there for eight hours. Dinner consisted of a piece of chicken, a dinner roll (no butter) and some macaroni salad. Disgusting. Possibly the worst golf tournament in history.

Smoking a little Dart Mix after an excellent outing on the course -- WALKING! Real golf! :smile:


----------



## gahdzila

Earlier this afternoon, I had some FVF....rubbed out this time. Better than yesterday's fold-and-stuff for sure. I'm not sure I really get the fuss over this blend. It's pretty good, no doubt...particularly this batch of 3 year old stuff I got from RJPuffs. But check out the stats on tobaccocellar.com - it's the most cellared blend by weight and number of containers, by a LOT! About as much as Stonehaven and Penzance COMBINED!!! 

Maybe I just need to smoke more of it to get my head wrapped around it. That's what it took with Penzance. First few bowls of Penzance seemed quite "meh" for me, but once I got it, I got it! 

For now, it's back to basics - Sir Walter Raleigh. Pairing up nicely with an afternoon iced coffee :thumb: I'm really enjoying the SWR this time around....so much so that I'm really not even missing my PA!


----------



## DSturg369

Enjoying some PA in a King's Cross 6-panel Featherweight.


----------



## freestoke

A little warm, but a beautimous day! Kicking back with some JKP in the Mayfair with a beer. How bad can it be? :smile:


----------



## gahdzila

Escudo in the Lorenzo churchwarden.

I do like this pipe, but I don't reach for it very often. When I first started pipe smoking, I couldn't wait to get my hands on a churchwarden. It's beautiful, it's elegant, but it's cumbersome.


----------



## freestoke

A hot one. Records galore in the NE the next couple of days. Had a bowl of 14 year old Capstan that Andrew sent me. Very nice! :tu (Thanks again, Andrew!) I think this could be the regular Navy Cut that seems to be no longer available. p


----------



## szyzk

freestoke said:


> A hot one. Records galore in the NE the next couple of days. Had a bowl of 14 year old Capstan that Andrew sent me. Very nice! :tu (Thanks again, Andrew!) I think this could be the regular Navy Cut that seems to be no longer available. p


Ah, yes, that Capstan is quite lovely! Glad you're enjoying it!

It's hot here too (and it should be - we aren't that far from each other). No breeze, no air moving, just heat sticking to the ground. Luckily I'm inside surrounded by air conditioning.

Too busy today to get in anything more than half a bowl of FVF. Too much work to do!


----------



## DSturg369

Heading to work soon, and enjoying some Red Rapparee in a MM Legend beforehand. 

A new company bought out my old employer and some changes are coming down the line... Not sure how it'll effect me just yet aside from going to a bi-weekly pay schedule instead of weekly and getting paid every other Thursdays now instead of every Friday. Supposed to find out today.


----------



## freestoke

DSturg369 said:


> Heading to work soon, and enjoying some Red Rapparee in a MM Legend beforehand.


A Legend before it's time. Perfect! :tu

I'm working on a bowl of JK[sic]P at the moment, to the tune of Labatt Blue Light. Nice Combo. p


----------



## gahdzila

freestoke said:


> A Legend before it's time. Perfect! :tu
> 
> I'm working on a bowl of JK[sic]P at the moment, to the tune of Labatt Blue Light. Nice Combo. p


Canadian beer?!? uke: I'm becoming a bit of a beer snob lately. Never met a Canadian beer that I liked....though, admittedly, I don't recall ever trying Labatt Blue.

But I'm not too much of a beer snob to enjoy some American piss water while mowing the lawn! Coors Light is my cheap beer of choice ATM, and I had my share this evening, along with a couple of cigars. A Ghurka of some sort, with a somewhat dark Connecticut shade wrap...Ghurka is far from my favorite brand, but this one was from a freebie five pack from CI, and was decent enough that I'm not complaining :thumb: . I'm cooling off now with some Gatorade, some Johannes Brahms on the iPod, and a Flor de Oliva with about a year of age on it. Flor de Oliva is one of my favorite cheap bundle cigars, and this one is certainly not disappointing! :smoke2:


----------



## karatekyle

gahdzila said:


> Canadian beer?!? uke: I'm becoming a bit of a beer snob lately. Never met a Canadian beer that I liked....though, admittedly, I don't recall ever trying Labatt Blue.
> 
> But I'm not too much of a beer snob to enjoy some American piss water while mowing the lawn! Coors Light is my cheap beer of choice ATM, and I had my share this evening, along with a couple of cigars. A Ghurka of some sort, with a somewhat dark Connecticut shade wrap...Ghurka is far from my favorite brand, but this one was from a freebie five pack from CI, and was decent enough that I'm not complaining :thumb: . I'm cooling off now with some Gatorade, some Johannes Brahms on the iPod, and a Flor de Oliva with about a year of age on it. Flor de Oliva is one of my favorite cheap bundle cigars, and this one is certainly not disappointing! :smoke2:


FDO maddies aren't bad at all. But what cigar with Oliva maduro is? I wen't though a bundle or so of those last year. Local B&M has an _okay_ price on them.


----------



## gahdzila

karatekyle said:


> FDO maddies aren't bad at all. But what cigar with Oliva maduro is? I wen't though a bundle or so of those last year. Local B&M has an _okay_ price on them.


I'm an Oliva fanboy if ever there was one. And I ordinarily prefer maduro wrap cigars. But having tried all the FdO bundles, I actually prefer the original Sumatra wrap ones.

As a side note, I've got two 10 ct boxes of 2011 Oliva V maduros that I haven't opened yet. I'm not sure how much longer I'm going to be able to hold out!


----------



## karatekyle

gahdzila said:


> I'm an Oliva fanboy if ever there was one. And I ordinarily prefer maduro wrap cigars. But having tried all the FdO bundles, I actually prefer the original Sumatra wrap ones.
> 
> As a side note, I've got two 10 ct boxes of 2011 Oliva V maduros that I haven't opened yet. I'm not sure how much longer I'm going to be able to hold out!


And where do you keep those in your house specifically? Just for... curiosity... or something...


----------



## freestoke

Some 5B with a splash of Metropolitain. Tasty, with a little zip on it. The Country Gentleman really likes its 5B.


----------



## gahdzila

Billy Bud in the Falcon :thumb:


----------



## RupturedDuck

Nice. Earlier, I had some PBTT Sample D, which I guessed was Purple Cow, but could as easily be Billy Budd I suppose. Right now I'm working on a bowl of Presbyterian Mixture in a Bellini. This stuff is remarkably better in a larger pipe than a smaller one. 

Hope you are all enjoying your afternoons.

RD


----------



## Xodar

I am smoking a "variety jar" blend made of roughly equal parts of Solani silver flake, FVF, MacB NF, and a smidgen of Solani ABF. Provided the ingredients were all good tobaccos the variety jar is always smokeable, but this batch of jar bottoms is flat delicious!


----------



## freestoke

I agree, the Paper Plate Potpourri genre can be outstanding at times!

I'm on a big smoke day this morning. 5B, *Ennerdale*, a bowl from a freshly opened jar of SWR, and some more 5B with a pinch of the PPP. All good! p

After a 37 yesterday with a two easy putts gone astray, I can't wait to hit the course this afternoon! It was great to hit nice shots for a change. My game has really been in the dumpster for a couple of weeks, but I found a couple of swing thoughts that seem to be working. You know, like stop mixing hammer throw moves with 7 irons, no high jumps while hitting fairway woods, no uneven parallel bars with short wedges. That sort of thing. :lol:


----------



## karatekyle

I filled up my new GBD silver spigot billiard up from my new tin of London Mixture. First bit of the bowl was very good. Looking forward to the rest after some DGT hits it!


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> I filled up my new GBD silver spigot billiard up from my new tin of London Mixture. First bit of the bowl was very good. Looking forward to the rest after some DGT hits it!


Now that you say London Mixture, I'm feeling this nostalgia for my formative Dunhill years. All I really have open is some...:hmm:...I don't have ANY Dunhills open. :shock: As a matter of fact...:spy:...I don't even have any Latakia going for me at the moment, other than the stinking PS English Luxury that never seems to end. MM965 it is! p


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> Now that you say London Mixture, I'm feeling this nostalgia for my formative Dunhill years. All I really have open is some...:hmm:...I don't have ANY Dunhills open. :shock: As a matter of fact...:spy:...I don't even have any Latakia going for me at the moment, other than the stinking PS English Luxury that never seems to end. MM965 it is! p


I'm turning myself into a Dunny fanboy. How is 965? I've got a tin sitting here in front of me. That will likely be the next one I pop since I've had NC and EMP before.


----------



## freestoke

I have no memory of smoking mm965 at all, or London Mixture either, for that matter. I'm sure I tried those, but for whatever reasons lost to time, I bought Standard Mixture Full, Royal Yacht, Nightcap, Early Morning Pipe, Aperitif, Ye Olde Signe, and Baby's Bottom over and over -- I think I liked the tin art. :lol: 

The MM965 is pretty good, actually. Starts of a bit on the acrid side, but it settles down into a smooth smoke. Enough nictoine to stop an itch, at least. I like it better than Balkan Sasieni, for sure. 

Right now, I'm going for another bowl of it in the Canadian Two Dot. Not bad! :tu I'd say it's sort of like Kendal Kentucky with a Latakia kicker at first, but after a while you can start tasting a little oriental in there. Relatively snorky for a non-perique. The ingredients list on tobakrevs is a little odd, since I don't taste Cavendish, and I can't imagine there is no burley in it -- or at least a Virginia. Seems a bit too stout to be just Cavendish, Latakia and orientals to me. Burns really well though, as long as you wait on the tamper to get the best draw.


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> I have no memory of smoking mm965 at all, or London Mixture either, for that matter. I'm sure I tried those, but for whatever reasons lost to time, I bought Standard Mixture Full, Royal Yacht, Nightcap, Early Morning Pipe, Aperitif, Ye Olde Signe, and Baby's Bottom over and over -- I think I liked the tin art. :lol:
> 
> The MM965 is pretty good, actually. Starts of a bit on the acrid side, but it settles down into a smooth smoke. Enough nictoine to stop an itch, at least. I like it better than Balkan Sasieni, for sure.
> 
> Right now, I'm going for another bowl of it in the Canadian Two Dot. Not bad! :tu I'd say it's sort of like Kendal Kentucky with a Latakia kicker at first, but after a while you can start tasting a little oriental in there. Relatively snorky for a non-perique. The ingredients list on tobakrevs is a little odd, since I don't taste Cavendish, and I can't imagine there is no burley in it -- or at least a Virginia. Seems a bit too stout to be just Cavendish, Latakia and orientals to me. Burns really well though, as long as you wait on the tamper to get the best draw.


Your thoughts on Standard Full?


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> Your thoughts on Standard Full?


To tell you the truth, I don't remember it all that well. Sorta like this MM965, I think. I can't even remember in any detail what Balkan Sobranie Smoking Mixture was really like, even though I bought that in the big cans and smoked more of it than anything else by a mile.


----------



## gahdzila

I had a flake of Solani Aged Burley Flake earlier, my first go with this blend. Pretty darned good! :thumb:

Enjoying an old favorite now - Dunhill Royal Yacht. The topping seems a bit muted in this batch compared to the previous tins I've smoked, but it's still fantastic.


----------



## Desertlifter

Irish Oak - this one is Kyle's fault, IIRC. 

Plus it is the tobacco of the month and was calling to me. Something milder tomorrow - this one kinda kicked my butt.


----------



## karatekyle

Desertlifter said:


> Irish Oak - this one is Kyle's fault, IIRC.
> 
> Plus it is the tobacco of the month and was calling to me. Something milder tomorrow - this one kinda kicked my butt.


That's had a bit to rest by now. How'd it taste?


----------



## freestoke

Desertlifter said:


> Irish Oak - this one is Kyle's fault, IIRC.
> 
> Plus it is the tobacco of the month and was calling to me. Something milder tomorrow - *this one kinda kicked my butt.*


Great! For some reason I envisioned a Latakia with not much umbladee, but looking on tobakrevs I see it's not that at all! :tu I'm looking forward to the monthly review after all. :smile:

I need some Kendal Kentucky.


----------



## gahdzila

Same here, Jim. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Desertlifter

karatekyle said:


> That's had a bit to rest by now. How'd it taste?


My review is on the tobacco of the month thread - I quite liked it. Not as sweet as the more VA-forward VAPers like Escudo. Stout, lots of body - great cool night in front of a campfire smoke.

Probably the easiest burning tobacco I've tried - literally smoked it down to the last few flakes with NO relights.

Better yet, freezing night in deer camp.


----------



## freestoke

Desertlifter said:


> Probably the easiest burning tobacco I've tried - literally smoked it down to the last few flakes with NO relights.


Now I'm really looking forward to it! (Thank god I'm getting low on pipe cleaners.) Looks like PA might have a little competition in the "self-smoking" category. :tu

Right now, I'm enjoying a second bowl of Kendal Kentucky. Had to take my car in first thing this morning and wound up not smoking my first bowl until 10! The Nicotine Deprivation Syndrome had become dire. They may actually have fixed something that has been wrong since I bought the car in 2006 -- not "FIXED" exactly, but "taken care of". Finally! At least it's all been free.

And I can't help but add a couple of words about the deer camp: no thanks. :lol:


----------



## freestoke

Terrible scoring! :frown: Pitiable. A miserable 42, starting right out with a double. sheesh. Threw away shots left and right around the greens today. I figure anybody with handicap under 18 could have easily shot a 37 just putting for me. sigh.

I'm consoling myself with some of Andrew's vintage Capstan Navy Cut and an Old Milwaukee. Delicious. :smile:


----------



## gahdzila

Solani Aged Burley Flake. This stuff is phenomenal! Pure uncased burley? Hard to believe...yeah, I taste burley, but there's a sweetness that one wouldn't expect. Honey-esque. A hint of chocolate as well. And a tiny bit of tartness on the finish.

The only caveat? It's pricey at around $13 for a 50g tin online. Twice as much as Orlik Golden Sliced tins, for example. But I still smoke pipes with a cigar smoker's budget in mind. If ABF were a cigar, I'd easily pay $8 or $10 a cigar for it....so $13 for a tin still represents a fair value from that standpoint.


----------



## freestoke

Might have to give that a go when I order my Irish Oak. :smile: Right now, it's the Dart Mix redux. Not a lot left. :frown: This batch was actually not bad AT ALL. Can't even remember what's in it, actually...a little 3BM for sure, I think a lot of KK with some PA to stabilize the burn. I think.

A harsh rubbing of the green out there today. Twenty mph wind was tedious and destructive. BUT!! I think I'm putting better all of a sudden. Made a nice par putt at 8, and...and...:ask: ...well, at least I made ONE good putt! That's progress! :smile:


----------



## Whip-Poor-Whill

About a month back, I put some black raspberry tobacco in a paper sack and left it in the closet for a while (not sure if that's anywhere close to proper procedure, but it sounded like a good idea) . Well, I decided to give it a try today, and it was great! The tobacco had become very dry, and the nicotine hit was a lot more apparent. I also noticed that the tongue bite was not near as severe. Sadly, I've smoked nearly all of it.


----------



## mikebjrtx

One bowl closer to the bottom of my tin of Royal Yacht. A few sips of scotch, a couple of beers and now it's time for a nap.


----------



## freestoke

I'm chuffed! Took it over the trees on the left at six, against a strong wind quartering into me from the left! Hard hole six, 440 yards that's always into the wind, playing more like 480. Only had 180 into the green. Bogied it anyhow, but that's a real tee shot for little old guy like me! If I was as big as Bubba, I could carry his best tee shot with a 5 iron! :lol: Hey, it was tough out there today! Fairly happy with a 40, all things considered, especially since I had two unplayable lies.


Humidity39%
Wind SpeedW 16 G 29 mph
Barometer29.71 in (1005.4 mb)
Dewpoint59°F (15°C)
Visibility10.00 mi
Heat Index86°F (30°C)


Hey, Justin! :wave: Sounds like Lane BRas, which actually gets reasonable reviews at Tobakrevs. Drying out aromatics is usually de rigueur. When they're wet, they are REALLY bitey, what with the steam and manic puffing to keep the tobacco lit. Sounds good! Having me some Dart Mix again, mostly Kendal's Kentucky. Not quite as potent as tobakrevs says, but nice in the Vitamin N department.


----------



## freestoke

mikebjrtx said:


> One bowl closer to the bottom of my tin of Royal Yacht. A few sips of scotch, a couple of beers and now it's time for a nap.


Whiskey on beer, never fear. Beer on whiskey is very risky.


----------



## Thirston

A little St. James in my Puff 2011 meer.


----------



## mikebjrtx

freestoke said:


> Whiskey on beer, never fear. Beer on whiskey is very risky.


It was just a little of each, but that was a nice nap.


----------



## freestoke

mikebjrtx said:


> It was just a little of each, but that was a nice nap.


When they make me king (as they inevitably must, what with the mess the fools have made of the world so far), my first decree will be naps for everybody.

Having some Kendal's Kentucky in the Bari Dana.


----------



## gahdzila

freestoke said:


> When they make me king (as they inevitably must, what with the mess the fools have made of the world so far), my first decree will be naps for everybody.


You've got my vote!

Sterling 1776 Tavern in a cob


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> You've got my vote!


Good to know, but there will be no voting, Clifford. There's going to have to be a coup d'etat. Bloodless, of course, as long as the TobakNazis don't riot when I reinstate free cigarettes on commercial airlines.

Jumping the gun on this thread a bit, but heading to the course early. (Plus, I wanted to clear up this "voting" thing; even if I expand my powers and become emperor, elections will be a thing of the past. Just so none of you will get the wrong idea. :bowdown Really screwed up my back yesterday, but, oddly, history has shown that swinging a golf club can do a lot to loosen it up. Seems counter-intuitive, but I guess it's the nature of this recurrent problem, dating back to my first year at college, when I learned that 5'9" (I was taller then :lol people should not play basketball with 6'3" people. :brick:


----------



## gahdzila

:ask: what is this wet stuff falling from the sky? Holy guacamole, we need some rain! It's been soooo dry here. I hope this shower turns into a gulley washer!

C&D Pirate Kake in a cob. Quickly becoming a new favorite!


----------



## freestoke

The penultimate bowl of Andrew's Capstan Navy Flake. Excellent. The very thing after dinner with nice cup of coffee. p


----------



## gahdzila

Earlier today, I rubbed out a two flakes of FVF, and let it sit out to dry for two hours, filled my biggest briar, and lit her up. I barely got it lit before I decided I just wasn't in the mood for a pipe, and let it go out and went inside for a nap. Don't you worry, gents, I'll be smoking that later tonight :mrgreen:

But for now, I'm feeling sluggish after my nap, and wanted something big to put some zing in me. A big cup of coffee, and GH&Co Sweet Rum Twist in a MM Legend. Yep, that'll hit the spot!


----------



## karatekyle

London Mixt in the GBD spigot. Really liking this stuff.


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> Earlier today, I rubbed out a two flakes of FVF, and let it sit out to dry for two hours, filled my biggest briar, and lit her up. I barely got it lit before I decided I just wasn't in the mood for a pipe, and let it go out and went inside for a nap.


Just recovering from a nap myself. I needed some KK, and lucky for me I have some! Gotta have some coffee to return to the living. :cp


----------



## DSturg369

Home from work this evening... Fever, body aches, and tummy issues... Had an upset stomach yesterday but was fine otherwise until about 05:00 hours this morning, then felt like crap. Hoping it's just a bug. So, aside from the Olympic sprints to the restroom (who can actually "rest" in there anyways?), I'm relaxing on the recliner with my feet up and a bottle of cold water and having some Granger in a MM Legend... Sipping S-L-O-W-L-Y as not to have my toungue jump out of my face... It'll bite if teased too much.

Hope everyone is having a great Monday!


----------



## gahdzila

DSturg369 said:


> Home from work this evening... Fever, body aches, and tummy issues... Had an upset stomach yesterday but was fine otherwise until about 05:00 hours this morning, then felt like crap. Hoping it's just a bug. So, aside from the Olympic sprints to the restroom (who can actually "rest" in there anyways?), I'm relaxing on the recliner with my feet up and a bottle of cold water and having some Granger in a MM Legend... Sipping S-L-O-W-L-Y as not to have my toungue jump out of my face... It'll bite if teased too much.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Monday!


Dale - tell me about Granger. How does it compare to the other OTCs? I'm curious about it....something about the tub art...I remember seeing the big blue can with the dog on it *somewhere* when I was a kid (probably just on a grocery store shelf somewhere, I guess....I never knew any pipe smokers growing up). And I guess the fact that you don't hear much about it makes even more intriguing.

Nobody has pouches that I've seen, but 4 Noggins sells it as bulk by the ounce, so I might snag a couple of ounces next time I order.

Hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## DSturg369

Review will be up later tonight. Until then, it's worth getting. Smoke it slow and in a big cob. 2nd bowl in the Country Gent is much better.


----------



## freestoke

Bummer, Dale. Sounds like the flu to me, but it looks like you have the main base covered -- water! :tu You'll need some orange juice or something for energy, too, but you'll probably get well quicker if you don't eat until you're actually hungry. The saying dating back to Middle English might actually be true: "Feed a cold, starve a fever." It isn't really self-contradictory, since the advice is so old that it dates to a time when the English word "starve" meant "to die", and a "cold" was pretty much anything that wasn't the pox or the clap. Properly translated into Modern English, it means, "Feed a cold, die of a fever." "A fever" was originally "of fever". I've read that Vitamin D can help, too. 

Smokin' some of this 20 year old Sail Green that Scotch sent me. Very nice change of pace. Every now and then it really appeals to me -- like now! p


----------



## freestoke

Nobody at work today? The board seems a bit slow today. :lol:

The golf gods hate me. Had a relatively simple up and down at one, but it turned into an up-down-down-down double. sigh. Had makeable birdie putts at 2-6 -- without three putting! Needless to say, I made none of them. Hit it right past the flag in the back of the green at seven, just in the fringe, 25 feet from the hole and hit my first chip 4 inches, leaving myself one inch from the apron, chipped close and missed it for a another double. Should have parred eight and birdied nine, but I didn't. 41. Should have been no worse than a 35 and with luck a 33. The short game from hell remains. However. HOWEVER! I am STRIPING the ball, which is a lot of fun, even if I can't get it in the hole. :smile: I really didn't putt that bad today, which gives me hope.

And the Dart Mix is on its last legs. sigh.


----------



## RupturedDuck

I'm visiting family in the Los Angeles area, and I'm enjoying the unseasonably cool weather. This afternoon I've got a trip planned to that Beverly Hills Tobacconist that MiamiMike was talking about last month.

Right now, I'm about to head out to the pool with a bowl of LTF in a Jirsa bulldog. Good times.

RD


----------



## karatekyle

London Mixt in the Sas ruff. Warm day!


----------



## gahdzila

I had a little Bayou Morning Flake earlier. Working on some FVF now.


----------



## karatekyle

A bowl of SG Commonwealth this morning at the smoke shop. I don't think I like it. It's like cotton candy. I always think it's too much sugar and with too much fake flavoring. But that's all cotton candy is; sugar and fake flavoring. I don't like Commonwealth. It always think it's too rich for how one dimensional the flavor is. But that's all it is, latakia and virginia. It's supposed to be lots of latakia flavor with little to no foundation. And, frankly, that's just poor blending. By the time I got it lit, I was sick of the taste. One bite of cotton candy is already too much cotton candy!

Looking forward to a much more rewarding bowl of London Mixture.


----------



## RupturedDuck

A few months back I got ahold of a 250g package of Full Virginia flake. I took it out of its package, and put it in a bale top jar. I've also been putting my open tins (the ones that I'm currently smoking) in bale top jars, and I've noticed that they still seem to be drying out. I suspect the quality of jar I had purchased. I've been worried about my poor FVF abandoned to the mercy of the jar manufacturer's quality control (or lack thereof). Today I transferred the FVF to a more traditional style canning jar (my local retailer didn't have Ball, so I used Kerr...they look fine). I deserve all of the "I-told-you-sos" that you guys want to throw at me.

Thankfully, the FVF is as moist as the day it was originally jarred (which is pretty moist). I took the opportunity to separate a couple of bowls from the new jars, and I'm currently puffing away on one of those bowls now. Good stuff.

RD


----------



## freestoke

Told ya so, told ya so! :banana:

That's about all I can muster right now.

Hit possibly the longest tee shot I ever clocked on 5 today. (Not LONGEST longest, just the longest at that hole.) I love the word "chuffed". :smiile:

Having a bit of the Dart Mix in the Legend. Nice with an Old Mil. p


----------



## gahdzila

Kendall Kentucky in a cob. It's growing on me! It reminds me a lot of Five Brothers except it's smoother and less "raw", if that makes sense. Since discovering/deciding I don't like lakeland, I've been a bit leery of GH stuff lately, but I detect none of the lakeland flavor in KK. Just nice smooth clean straight burley.


----------



## DSturg369

Old Gowrie in a MM Legend before work, with hot coffee.


----------



## RupturedDuck

So the house I bought a few months ago has a lot of mature fruit trees in the back yard. At first, I thought this was a great feature. And it is nice. But having cherries and apricots rotting on your lawn is a bad feature. I dealt with the cherries a couple weeks ago. When I left for Los Angeles last week, the apricots were just showing the tiniest bit of color on a few of the fruits. When I returned, there was a nice orange carpet of rotting apricots under both trees. And those apricots rot fast! Bugs love'em apparently.

Luckily there was plenty of fruit left on both trees. So, last night we brought in about a bushel and a half and started making apricot preserves (luckily I had a few mason jars handy). I really had no idea how much preserves you can make with a bushel and a half of apricots. I filled my large stock pot last night, and we are about 20% through the apricots. Not being a jam or jelly guy, I'm not sure how much preserves I can go through in a year. But, I figure my folks will appreciate them. Next up, I'm thinking of a habanero apricot dipping sauce...for wings and potstickers and the like. So that might be another 20%? I've got to start thinking fast, as these apricots are not going to keep without some sort of preparation.

Other than the rasberries that are in season now also, we've got grapes and apples. Oh wait, and a peach tree. I'm not sure if I have wine grapes or eating grapes, but due to the very high concentration of Mormons in my neighborhood, my vote has to ride on eating. I had a cider press growing up, and would love to get one of those. I got two pies worth of rasberries last night, and there will probably be an equal amount ready in two weeks or so. The peach crop this year doesn't look like it is going to get out of hand, so that is good.

As I research fruit tree care, and apricot recipes, I'm puffing away on some Old Joe Krantz in a Savinelli Straight Grain. That is some strong stuff!

RD


----------



## gahdzila

RupturedDuck said:


> (luckily I had a few mason jars handy)


A puff.com piper with a couple of mason jars lying around? Really?!? Imagine that! 

This should probably read "luckily I had a few mason jars handy that happened to not be filled with tobacco at the time.". :lol:



RupturedDuck said:


> I'm puffing away on some Old Joe Krantz in a Savinelli Straight Grain. That is some strong stuff!
> 
> RD


Is it good? I bought an ounce to try but haven't gotten around to it yet.

I opened some GH Sliced Black Twist today to send off in a bomb, and am trying it now for the first time. Interesting flavor! There's a little sweetness there that I wasn't expecting. Stout, but not as strong as the brown ropes.


----------



## freestoke

Once again, the studies prove me right. I've been making this argument for YEARS and nobody listened.

*
If ever there was something that worked too well, the cigarette tax might be it.

A new study published by the Congressional Budget Office shows that any additional money the state obtains by raising cigarette taxes will eventually be outweighed by the increased use of entitlement programs such as Medicare or Social Security. In other words, a healthier population lives longer and uses more of the government's money. *

Ha! I'll celebrate yet ANOTHER vindication with yet another bowl of Kendal Kentucky. :smile:


----------



## karatekyle

Still smoking this tin of London Mixt top to bottom. Getting reeaalll close...


----------



## RupturedDuck

gahdzila said:


> Is it good? I bought an ounce to try but haven't gotten around to it yet.


It is pretty good. The first time I smoked it I swore there was some cigar leaf in there. Turns out, there isn't. But it is still a spicy full bodied blend. And strong!

RD


----------



## gahdzila

RupturedDuck said:


> It is pretty good. The first time I smoked it I swore there was some cigar leaf in there. Turns out, there isn't. But it is still a spicy full bodied blend. And strong!
> 
> RD


Strong - my favorite kind of baccy :thumb:


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Sutliff PS Golden Age in my new cob. Worlds of difference between a cigar and a pipe.


----------



## freestoke

Golden Age is the best Altadis/Sutliff I've had yet. A bit on the mild side, but not bad at all.

Doing up a bowl of Black XX that just came in the mail. VERY nice! Smells like beef jerky in the bag, tastes greasy in the pipe. p Yummy! 

Took 19 shots tee to green for the nine holes today -- and was ROBBED. Robbed, I tell you. Couldn't muster better than a lousy 38 with a round that should have easily been three or four shots better. I can't hit it any better than that. Good bounces and few putts and I could have gone really low. sigh. Been years since I've run amok out there, but it could have been today. But tomorrow is a tournament and I'm ready to go berserk! :banana:


----------



## karatekyle

GBD with a bit more Commonwealth. Still not crazy about this. Finishing off what I've got of it. I'll stick with the Dunny englishes I have in stock.


----------



## karatekyle

May last bowl of commonwealth with enough London Mixt to fill 'er up. Loved the first half... but that was where the LM was :lol:

Looking forward to next week. It'll be the last week of this tin of LM, I suspect. Then onto my tin of 965, top to bottom!


----------



## RupturedDuck

karatekyle said:


> May last bowl of commonwealth with enough London Mixt to fill 'er up. Loved the first half... but that was where the LM was :lol:
> 
> Looking forward to next week. It'll be the last week of this tin of LM, I suspect. Then onto my tin of 965, top to bottom!


I stopped by Kramer's when I was in LA last week thanks to the recommendation from MiamiMike, and picked up 2 oz of their English, and 4 oz of their "Father Dempsey." The Father Dempsey is a pretty amazing smoke. There is plenty of latakia and orientals, with a hint of sweetness. It also burns really well. The shop was pretty neat, small and a little cluttered. To me it seemed out of place for Rodeo Drive, but considering the stores around it, that is a good thing (the only place I used to frequent around there was the Backstage when Ian Copeland was still running it with his daughter). Marsha (Allen Kramer's daughter) runs the place, and is very friendly and chatty. The store had a few pipes, a few cigars, and a few tins, but I think the "bulk" of their business is their proprietary tobacco (sold in, of course, bulk). Neat place. If you drop by, bring a pipe. There was a sign on the wall that reads "Smoking Zone, No Working."

RD


----------



## karatekyle

RupturedDuck said:


> I stopped by Kramer's when I was in LA last week thanks to the recommendation from MiamiMike, and picked up 2 oz of their English, and 4 oz of their "Father Dempsey." The Father Dempsey is a pretty amazing smoke. There is plenty of latakia and orientals, with a hint of sweetness. It also burns really well. The shop was pretty neat, small and a little cluttered. To me it seemed out of place for Rodeo Drive, but considering the stores around it, that is a good thing (the only place I used to frequent around there was the Backstage when Ian Copeland was still running it with his daughter). Marsha (Allen Kramer's daughter) runs the place, and is very friendly and chatty. The store had a few pipes, a few cigars, and a few tins, but I think the "bulk" of their business is their proprietary tobacco (sold in, of course, bulk). Neat place. If you drop by, bring a pipe. There was a sign on the wall that reads "Smoking Zone, No Working."
> 
> RD


Haha! Too funny. Enjoy 'em! I'm new to the English and Scottish mixtures, trying to get a good base built for future enjoyment.


----------



## MarkC

Reminds me of one of my fantasies: to have a house with enough rooms to set one dingy, unused room as the "nonsmoking room". Yes, you're welcome to not smoke, but if you do, you have to go into the nonsmoking room or outside...


----------



## gahdzila

GH Sliced Black Twist in a cob. Fantastic stuff!


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Brown #4 with a carter hall middle and a five brothers top. DAYUM!


----------



## freestoke

RupturedDuck said:


> I stopped by Kramer's when I was in LA last week thanks to the recommendation from MiamiMike, and picked up 2 oz of their English, and 4 oz of their "Father Dempsey." .... There was a sign on the wall that reads "Smoking Zone, No Working."
> 
> RD


:lol:

Damn, I STILL haven't sampled the Father Dempsey MiamiMike sent me.  Next week for sure, Mike!

Right now, I'm enjoying the fruits of his cigar cutter, the very tool for cutting this Brown Irish Twist into perfect dimes, now burning nicely in a Country Gentleman. Delicious. Just back from a second place finish in the two man scramble today. Could have won it with some better wedge play. sigh. Audrey got a closest to the pin and a long drive, so she did her part for sure, but she didn't play all that great for her. Got two skins, though! :tu Just a friendly tournament with the local home brewers -- beer/ale on every hole! :banana: I'm GASSED! :lol: Great beer! The best was from the guy (and his wife) that we played with, a pale ale. Excellent! Had a few of those. :beerchug: Two man scramble, but with a new nadir -- we FOUR putted the first hole! :shock: Never did that in a scramble before. :tsk:


----------



## freestoke

Some more of this Brown Irish Twist in the Diplomat. Excellent after a big meal, rice pilaf, skewers of chicken on the grill and some fresh zucchini from the garden also on the grill. Yummy!


----------



## gahdzila

freestoke said:


> Some more of this Brown Irish Twist in the Diplomat. Excellent after a big meal, rice pilaf, skewers of chicken on the grill and some fresh zucchini from the garden also on the grill. Yummy!


The food sounds delicious.

How's the Brown Irish X? How's it compare to Happy Bogie? I've only had the pre-sliced Sliced Brown Twist, and could never determine with certainty whether it was Brown Irish X or Happy Bogie.

Just curious if it's different enough that maybe I should try them, or if it's similar enough that I pretty much already got the gist with Sliced Brown.


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> The food sounds delicious.
> 
> How's the Brown Irish X? How's it compare to Happy Bogie? I've only had the pre-sliced Sliced Brown Twist, and could never determine with certainty whether it was Brown Irish X or Happy Bogie.
> 
> Just curious if it's different enough that maybe I should try them, or if it's similar enough that I pretty much already got the gist with Sliced Brown.


Thought this was interesting on the tobakrevs Black XX write-up:
*
Categories refer to the thickness and colour of the twist. The Brown No.4 does not undergo any heat treatment and has full tar and nicotine content of the tobacco. The Brown No.4 is a thick twist. The Black XX is an extra thick twist. The Black XX under goes heat treatment that creates the black colour and less tar and nicotine than the Brown No. 4. All Samuel Gawith Twists are unsliced.*

The Happy is fire cured and the Brown Irish air cured, so maybe the Brown Irish is stronger? (Assuming heating it up destroys some of the nicotine...) I don't really know. I seem to remember the Happy to be more like a cigar than the BIT, but they have equivalent potency as far as I can tell. Strong. :tu

Think I'll have a another bowl. Cigar cutters are perfect for ropes and twists, BTW. Perfect.


----------



## laloin

Smoking some LTF in my no named bend Dublin. Perfect blend to go with this really nice weather, we've been having here in Southern California


----------



## laloin

sounds like Cliff wants to smoke some dog turds


----------



## Wiseguy1982

A nice big bowl of Brown #4 Twist in my Brigham Voyageur, I got some notes of cinnamon out of it, and for some reason it is a lot smoother than the Black XX Twist. :dizzy: I also got a lot of Ammonia going on, what's with that?


----------



## RupturedDuck

I'm working on a little Revor Plug from a sample that I was gifted over the weekend. It isn't unusally strong, but smokes nice and cool. The flavor is surprisingly smokey for a tobacco devoid of latakia. Probably from the Kentucky leaf? It is really good stuff.

RD


----------



## karatekyle

Got a little baggie of 965 queued up, all my London Mixture is gone!


----------



## freestoke

Okay, Clifforinio, the Black XX is as advertised -- "very strong". I think both Happy Bogie and Black XX peg my nicotine meter, so it's impossible to have any real feel for a difference in strength. "Very strong", okay? :lol: And I'll just throw in the Brown Irish Twist, as well. More of the same. I prefer the Black XX to the Happy Bogie, despite the inferior name, since it's less "cigarish" and more "pipey". That could be because they have scorched off the cigar taste. But then, the Brown Irish doesn't seem all that cigarish, either...if memory serves, only having had one bowl of that. Not sure which I like better at this point, the BIT or the BXX.

Whatever, it's the BXX with some PPP to tone it down a tad. Good smokin'! Seems to have improved my putting! Managed one under 35 today, with a couple of really good putts for birdies. :banana: My first under par nine of the season -- I think. :ask:


----------



## gahdzila

laloin said:


> sounds like Cliff wants to smoke some dog turds


Yep! I've really enjoyed the brute strength of the ropes I've tried so far. My problem is I'm lazy and don't particularly enjoy prepping them.

Which is why I'm quizzing Jim 

Gaiwith Hoggarth makes several ropes....the ones in question being Black Irish X, Brown Irish X, and Happy Bogie (which is brown). They also sell two pre-sliced ropes - Sliced Brown Twist and Sliced Black Twist. The Sliced Black Twist is almost certainly the same blend as Black Irish X, as it's the only black GH rope out there (at least, to my knowledge). However, I haven't been able to determine with certainty whether Sliced Brown Twist is Happy Bogie or Brown Irish X. Someone posted here that the Sliced Brown was Happy Bogie, but I read something *somewhere* that said just the opposite, that Sliced Brown was Brown Irish X. Also, GH's website seems to imply that Happy Bogie and Brown Irish X are the same recipe, just different diameter ropes....but surely there must be a significant difference in the smoking experience, or else why would they market both? I've had the Sliced Black Twist (and, thus, don't feel compelled to buy and try the unsliced Black Irish X). And I've had Sliced Brown Twist, but I haven't tried the unsliced Happy Bogie or Brown Irish X. It's academic, really....just to satisfy my curiosity. I guess the easist thing to do would be to either buy them all myself and do a side by side comparison, or I suppose I could email GH and ask them. It seems odd to me...one would think that GH would make this common knowledge.

Then there's the flavored ropes (which are brown). I've tried the coconut and the rum. They are quite strong as well....but seemed a touch less potent than Sliced Brown. I wonder if they are an altogether different recipe? Or maybe they are the same recipe and it was just my perception of them at the time that made them *seem* less potent?

Anyway.....like I said, it's academic. Just curious.

Thanks for the research, Jim!

Somebody bump Jim's RG for me! I'm all out of ammo!


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> Yep! I've really enjoyed the brute strength of the ropes I've tried so far. My problem is I'm lazy and don't particularly enjoy prepping them.


Get a cheap cigar cutter (or an expensive one, if you feel like going nutsoid :smile, Super 64 Double Guillotine Cigar Cutter. Makes it a piece of cake to slice off little dimes that rub out perfectly. Works on a plug, too! :tu

I could be mistaken about the Happy Bogie being more cigarish, but I smoked my turd over a year ago and memory fades. I don't think I can do a lot of smoking these things straight up, but they're super with some PA to tone them down and stabilize the burn a bit. I think my limit in the undiluted strong tobacco world is JKP, Irish Flake, Bayou Morning Flake and Royal Yacht, things about that whack level.


----------



## freestoke

Lonely out here on the Afternoon Smoke Break. :spy: Glad I didn't play! There's an ozone alert and I don't have to do anything out there to get bagged! Amazing. Of course, 97 degrees doesn't help either. :lol: Havin' some Dart Mix in the Legend right now. Nice stuff. Bought some more 3BM a while back, so I might recreate it in the fall. A bit heavy for summer smoking though, so I'm happy to be running to the end of it. Might have to go with something a bit lighter for the summertime refill.


----------



## laloin

smoking some LNF in my Mr "G" straight billard  enjoy the afternoon


----------



## mcgreggor57

Had to run to the PO and took the opportunity to enjoy a bit of Carter Hall. I really need to start taking my pipe/baccy in with me. The heat in the car is stifling and really drying out my stash, not to mention making the pipe almost too hot to hold.


----------



## gahdzila

freestoke said:


> Get a cheap cigar cutter (or an expensive one, if you feel like going nutsoid :smile, Super 64 Double Guillotine Cigar Cutter. Makes it a piece of cake to slice off little dimes that rub out perfectly. Works on a plug, too! :tu
> 
> I could be mistaken about the Happy Bogie being more cigarish, but I smoked my turd over a year ago and memory fades. I don't think I can do a lot of smoking these things straight up, but they're super with some PA to tone them down and stabilize the burn a bit. I think my limit in the undiluted strong tobacco world is JKP, Irish Flake, Bayou Morning Flake and Royal Yacht, things about that whack level.


I came from cigars first, so I've got a couple of nice cutters. I need another one for the ropes, though. My Xikar cigar scissors were the only one that worked....it's my favorite cigar cutter, but it's really a precision instrument and doesn't have the brute force to hack through rope pipe tobacco. My Palio guillotine wasn't big enough. And my Xikar guillotine is broken (lifetime warranty, I just haven't gotten around to mailing it back to the factory to get fixed). That one you linked to looks like it should work well.

I smoke the ropes straight usually, but always in a small-ish pipe (MM Diplomat, not quite full)....and even then I sometimes don't finish it. I've mixed 'em with PA as well, and it works pretty good that way too.


----------



## laloin

I hope your smoking your ropes with a full stomach cliff. Don't want you turning green on me


----------



## freestoke

The Legend burns Dart Mix very well. Definitely. p 

A little disappointed today. Had a 38, made zero putts. Missed easy up and downs at 6, 7 and 9 and three jacked 4. Give me those four shots and I can combine yesterday's round to shoot my age. sigh. All my old golfing buddies have shot their age, so I've really felt left out of late. But I feel it coming! I'm hitting it nice and crunchy. :smile: And I'm putting pretty good!


----------



## Wiseguy1982

laloin said:


> I hope your smoking your ropes with a full stomach cliff. Don't want you turning green on me


I smoke ropes for breakfast. Seriously, not having anything in my stomach hasn't been a bad thing.

Now, cigars on the other hand, they have had a tendency to turn me green when I lack sustenance. I remember this one time I was smoking a Macanudo Cru Royale (I hate them now because of this) at an event at the shop I worked at and it hit me. I had to leave. I was feeling very panicky and nauseous.


----------



## gahdzila

Royal Yacht in the clay tavern

I touted clays in another thread, and it's been a long time since I smoked this one...I can't even remember the last time I smoked it. And, I've got a pile of dirty pipes to clean, and this pipe requires practically no cleaning at all, so there's another plus 

And now I remember *exactly* when I smoked this pipe last. *Ennerdale!* ainkiller: A very very faint ghost in the first few puffs, but it's practically gone already. This is the first time I remember ever detecting a ghost in a clay. Considering how powerfully Ennerdale ghosts, and the faintness of this ghost, I still feel comfortable saying "clays don't ghost."


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Missouri Legend filled as follows bottom third Brown #4, middle third Tombolaka, and first third Five Brothers. :flame:

...and now I gotta go...:bolt:


----------



## freestoke

Needed to tone that down with a layer of Royal Yacht, Russ. (sheesh. rookies.)

Smokin' a little 5B myself, with a marginally more sane mixture of PA and BXX. p


----------



## Wiseguy1982

freestoke said:


> Needed to tone that down with a layer of Royal Yacht, Russ. (sheesh. rookies.)
> 
> Smokin' a little 5B myself, with a marginally more sane mixture of PA and BXX. p


I think the weekend has rope pipewich written all over it. I have Sweet Rum Twist, Brown #4, Black XX and Black Irish X.

Oooh, I could use very minute amounts of those mixed with the Tambo, 5B and RY!


----------



## tar heel

1:00 PM and Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake in an MM cob. Maybe this will serve as "lunch."


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Black Irish X in my CBP Moorgate. Thanks again ContrabassBry for the pipe, this thing really is a tank!

Here are some pics, the Irish Flake tin is for reference.

Pre pack:
View attachment 69409


Post pack:
View attachment 69410


:mrgreen:

I will admit this, after I finished that bowl, I was sweating, a lot. Although, here in Florida, sitting outside for over an hour will cause you to sweat. Heat/humidity or Nicotine, the world may never know.


----------



## gahdzila

St James Flake in the black rusticated Kilimanjaro










Description and pics of the other one here.. Suffice it to say, they're alike in every detail, except this one is black rusticated and the other one is brown smooth.

It's smoking pretty good. Clean, no ghosts. I wish the draw weren't quite so tight. I may have to perform a bit more surgery on it to try to open it up a little more.


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Finally, the pics have shown up. I don't know why I have to close my browser and come back for it to work for me...


----------



## karatekyle

About half a bowl of Nightcap. It would've been better if it wasn't so hot!


----------



## Nachman

karatekyle said:


> About half a bowl of Nightcap. It would've been better if it wasn't so hot!


How hot can it be in SD? It's 108 here today.


----------



## karatekyle

Nachman said:


> How hot can it be in SD? It's 108 here today.


Holy cow! SD's pretty famous for being wintery. Today's high was only 97, I don't feel so bad now!


----------



## freestoke

Having me some Brown irish Twist with Paper Plate Potpourri kindling. Extremely tasty! :tu


----------



## gahdzila

karatekyle said:


> About half a bowl of Nightcap. It would've been better if it wasn't so hot!


Hot?!? You're in SD for crying out loud! How hot can it be?

A South Dakotan complaining about summer heat would be like someone from Louisiana complaining about being cold in the winter. Oh.... oops.


----------



## mikebjrtx

freestoke said:


> Having me some Brown irish Twist with Paper Plate Potpourri kindling. Extremely tasty! :tu


off topic, but what is the Dart Mix you refer to


----------



## karatekyle

gahdzila said:


> Hot?!? You're in SD for crying out loud! How hot can it be?
> 
> A South Dakotan complaining about summer heat would be like someone from Louisiana complaining about being cold in the winter. Oh.... oops.


Haha, anything without a negative sign is "hot" here. By the sound of it, you guys would love our summers!



mikebjrtx said:


> off topic, but what is the Dart Mix you refer to


The mixture he smokes while he plays darts. I may be mistaken, but I think it's just the Freestoke version of PPP, Paper Plate Potpourri. Shake and scrap tobacco from filling pipes.


----------



## Wiseguy1982

If I can manage to get out of the house okay, I will try my hand (yet again) at some FVF.


----------



## tar heel

Boswell's Berry Cobbler from my Peterson Shannon (my dedicated aromatic pipe)


----------



## DSturg369

Just finished up some Union Square in a Dr Grabow Grand Duke and now on to some Key Largo in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> The mixture he smokes while he plays darts. I may be mistaken, but I think it's just the Freestoke version of PPP, Paper Plate Potpourri. Shake and scrap tobacco from filling pipes.


For the most part it's KK, PA, (SWR?) with a Three Blind Moose flavoring. (I'm not above dumping a little of the PPP in there, though.) The DM's well over 50% KK right now, though. I want it to have a nicotine kick, but still smell okay. I've only gone through 3 jars of it so far, but they've all been different. One had some 1Q and VCF in it, I think, maybe a bit more PA. When this one goes, I'll be mixing in some BXX or Brown Irish Twist in there, I think. 3BM is a bit stifling alone (not to speak of mild), but a few pinches per ounce of something plain makes for a nice room note.

The PPP is much more random, a true scrap pile.

Two eagle putts and almost made both of them -- but didn't make either, of course. Weird round. Five bogies, three birdies and one par. Still punishing the tee shot! (This is a relative statement, of course...) Another scramble Aug 1st. We're gonna WIN that one! We're due.


----------



## freestoke

mikebjrtx said:


> off topic, but what is the Dart Mix you refer to


Not off topic at all. I smoke it exclusively in the afternoon. :smile:


----------



## freestoke

Dart Mix in the Legend. If I was 11 years old, when I first started the game, I would have shot about 33 today, merely letting him (me) do the putting. Give the 23 year old Jim those putts and it's a 31. (The 23 year old me wouldn't have let the greenskeeper's cart to cause him to pull it left and wind up with a lost ball at two. :lol: )Three-jack from 10 feet on the first hole, from 20 feet on the 3rd, missed a short one on the 5th, the 6th, and 3-jacked from 8 feet on the 8th, and missed another short putt on the 9th. For me, a brisk 41. Audrey buried me with a 37. sigh.

The Old Mil is nice and cold and the nicotine is picking up my spirits. I'll live to putt another day. p


----------



## Wiseguy1982

IF in a Cob with some English Breakfast Tea, watchin' lightning!


----------



## tar heel

Peterson's Old Dublin in a basket pipe that lives on my fly-tying desk.


----------



## freestoke

Back from the course. There is NO JUSTICE out there! None. Nutted every tee shot down the middle until the ninth. The wind over my right shoulder, downwind, BANG, perfect high draw down the right side moving left...then the wind shifted 180 and my tee shot started moving the other direction, then took a hideous sideways bounce, directly behind a tree. Hit a beautiful recovery that percolated 1 foot into the rough on the other side of the fairway into a virtually unplayable lie. Hit a GREAT shot from there to the front of the green, a beautiful little pitch to three feet and missed the putt. Bogie, for a lousy 38. You really ought to be able to deduct a stroke here and there for style points, like diving. :lol:

What a BEAUTIFUL day to play, and once again we had the course entirely to ourselves. Eat your heart out, Willie Nelson. Our course is a LOT nicer than yours and has less play to boot! :tu

Enjoying some Irish Oak. Gonna have to do that review soon. Closing in on maybe 10 bowls, so I'm getting a feel for it. Pretty good! p


----------



## gahdzila

Irish Oak for me as well. Good stuff! :thumb:


----------



## mcgreggor57

No idea. I had 3 half filled pipes in the console and just lit up the first one I grabbed LOL. 

Yesterday I played 54 holes (I am, afterall, 54) with the most satisfying part parring the final hole of the final round. I actually played pretty solid the entire day. Dumped one in the water on the 48th hole making it my only ball out of play. Next up, shooting my age


----------



## tar heel

Not quite afternoon, and haven't smoked it yet, but there is some FVF drying in preparation for my Peterson Belgique.


----------



## gahdzila

Pirate Kake! I love this stuff! It could possibly beat out Billy Budd for a spot on my shelf. I'll be ordering more of this for sure.


----------



## freestoke

Running through a fast CG of 5B-laden PPP. Looks like golf is on today after all! The rain seems to be going north of us! :tu


----------



## DSturg369

Started with a bowl of Kentucky Club Mild in a MM Legend and now some Butternut Burley in a Dr Grabow... Hot coffee continues to flow.


----------



## Desertlifter

GLP Meridian with a Leninade. 

Yum on both.


----------



## NovaBiscuit

Some Prince Albert Soft Vanilla in a mini cob.

My first smoke from a pipe, enjoyed the process of smoking a pipe. Wasn't so wild on the tobacco though, but I guess it lives up to it's claims as being mild. When the funds are there, I'm gonna see about getting something a bit more flavorful.


----------



## karatekyle

NovaBiscuit said:


> Some Prince Albert Soft Vanilla in a mini cob.
> 
> My first smoke from a pipe, enjoyed the process of smoking a pipe. Wasn't so wild on the tobacco though, but I guess it lives up to it's claims as being mild. When the funds are there, I'm gonna see about getting something a bit more flavorful.


NEW PIPER SAMPLE TRADE cough, cough. :thumb:


----------



## GlassEye

Casa Magna Oscuro to start the day
LJ Heart Burley in a Brigham pot after lunch, might try to get in another pipe if the wind dies down enough.


----------



## NovaBiscuit

karatekyle said:


> NEW PIPER SAMPLE TRADE cough, cough. :thumb:


Thanks Kyle, I'll look into it


----------



## gahdzila

Kendal Kentucky with a little PPP thrown in, in a MM Diplomat.


----------



## freestoke

I'm going for the straight PPP, but right now it's about half 5B and half KK. p


----------



## tar heel

More FVF, again the Belgique


----------



## freestoke

1792 in the Alpha Litewate. Gave it few chances to catch fire, then decided I didn't want to cope with that, so I put some PA on top of it. I think I'll be able to get it going now, for my first taste of this in over a year. Got some in my first NST from my "newbie", Xodar, as a kicker :lol:, but I haven't had any since. Gawith's biggest selling flake, so how bad can it be, right? So far, so good. p


----------



## freestoke

Definitely some Vitamin N in that 1792! :smile: Actually had a hiccup toward the end! :lol: That PA icing did the trick and it ended with nothing but ash. :tu

Ran across a definition of "derecho", reading about the big storm yesterday. Apparently not as strong as the one that hit this area in '95, so it was only a "weak derecho" yesterday, but the definition is cool:

*A derecho is a widespread, long-lived wind storm that is associated with a band of rapidly moving showers or thunderstorms. Although a derecho can produce destruction similar to that of tornadoes, the damage typically is directed in one direction along a relatively straight swath. As a result, the term "straight-line wind damage" sometimes is used to describe derecho damage. By definition, if the wind damage swath extends more than 240 miles (about 400 kilometers) and includes wind gusts of at least 58 mph (93 km/h) or greater along most of its length, then the event may be classified as a derecho.*


----------



## karatekyle

1792! That's not one I hear you smoking a lot of, Jim. That's good stuff. I crave it on wintery evenings.


----------



## tar heel

More FVF, in a cob this time, between rain bursts.


----------



## NovaBiscuit

Mixed some PA Soft Vanilla with some clippings from a Quorum cigar I damaged the foot on in a cob. Was very interesting :0


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> 1792! That's not one I hear you smoking a lot of, Jim. That's good stuff. I crave it on wintery evenings.


I just got this in a Toxic Tobacco Order last week, Brown Irish Twist, Black XX, 1792, Tambo and the wimpy Aged Burley Flake to throw off the authorities. (Pure nicotine orders are entered into the terrorist database.)

Followed the 1792 up with some very tame PA to recalibrate the pipe. (Smoked it in the same Alpha Litewate, which was whimpering. Lightweight. :tsk


----------



## Thirston

GLP Key Largo in a Savinelli Design. Have a great Saturday all.


----------



## pipinho

North woods in a cob


----------



## tar heel

Sweet Vanilla Honeydew in a Peterson Shannon


----------



## freestoke

St. James Flake in a Diplomat. And an Old Mil, the Shift Manager of Beers!


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Pirate Kake with some Five Brothers icing in my Gandalf-ish Churchwarden. The bowl is about 1.75 tall and .85 in diameter. This thing is a beast.


----------



## Wiseguy1982

G,H&Co Louisiana Flake in a cob. I love this stuff, it's been a while though.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

A test bowl of Squadron Leader in one of my cobs... definitely needs a little more drying time than I gave it.


----------



## freestoke

KK in the CG, with some PPP kindling on the top. Most excellent. Who called it a refined PA recently? :lol: (Or something to that effect.) I think it's more like his rowdy older brother. Trying to wake up with some coffee, since I slept all afternoon -- as opposed to last night. This damn thrush gave me the strangest hiccups. Every time I'd dose off, I get a giant hiccup that would wake me up. Weird hiccups, like one an hour. :ask Coming up on my second dose of this stuff the doctor gave me and all signs are encouraging. I think it works. :smile:


----------



## mcgreggor57

Played hooky this afternoon to get in a Monday round with some old friends. For the past 3 years we were a regular Saturday 4 some and then life and schedules changed and we rarely get a chance to tee it up anymore. It was nice to reconnect and laugh again. Gray Haven in the GDB capped off the round.


----------



## freestoke

One of the "features" of thrush is the hiccups, from irritation of the esophagus, which means that KK, RY and all that sort of thing are out for the nonce. Instant hiccups! :frown: Looks like a bland diet of PA, 5100 and similar things for at least a few days. Didn't seem to have the problem with PA, so now I'll give the shmooooth 5100 a chance to demonstrate therapeutic smoking. p


----------



## Wiseguy1982

freestoke said:


> Who called it a refined PA recently? :lol: (Or something to that effect.)


I remember saying something like that about RY.


----------



## zx7rider

Going to be enjoying my new country gentleman. Its excellent.

Gonna try out my sample of Tambolaka!


----------



## freestoke

Wiseguy1982 said:


> I remember saying something like that about RY.


Yeah, that sounds about right. :smile:

The 5100 caused no problems! :banana: Tasted pretty good, too, since I haven't had any in eons. A very nice tobacco. Luckily, I have another 3/4 lb or so on ice. :smile:


----------



## Wiseguy1982

I was finally able to try Midnight Ride by Dan Tobacco.

Unfortunately, I don't know how I feel about it just yet. I have only had my 2nd bowl of it. It is very tangy in regards to flavor, gives off a lot of Latakia in the tin, and can burn a bit hot. Must be the VA. :-|


----------



## freestoke

Smoking some 5100 to comfort me as I ponder the collapse of journalism.


----------



## GioPipes

Enjoying my afternoon smoke break with a little TGL in a Bekler Meerschaum and listening to the music provided by the Thunder of this afternoons storm..


----------



## freestoke

Rats, I can't drink a beer! :shock: Didn't expect that. Oh well. Couple more days without suds won't kill me -- I hope. I think it's the medicine making my throat sensitive at this point. Ah, the glory of side effects! :lol:

Today's the kind of day that makes me want to give up the game. First hole, into the teeth of a 20 mph wind, I CRUSHED a tee shot down the middle and almost hit the pin on the way to trickling 6 inches over the back apron, missing a 3 foot putt after a nice chip. Second hole, smashed a 99 44/100ths % pure tee shot into the governor's office, a tour quality 9 iron directly at the flag that sucks back 25 feet from the hole -- three putt. Nice iron off 3 that bounces violently straight right off the cart sign into the bunker. BEAUTIFUL bunker shot to 4 feet, miss. Crushed my tee shot into a brutal wind at 4 and hit one of the most beautiful 3 woods I've hit all year, covering the flagstick. It bounces hard to the right, just off the green and I three putted from the fringe. So...people playing on tour would be happy with these shots and I'm 4 over. After an easy par at 5 that should have been a birdie, standing on the 6th tee, I felt the wind in my face AGAIN! It's been in my face on EVERY HOLE, and theoretically I'd have the toughest hole downwind, but NO! I missed my first tee shot in days but still go it out there pretty good in the left rough. Naturally, the minute I hit the ball the wind changed downwind like it should have been when I was ON the tee. :frown: Three putt seven, three putt 8 and picked up on 9 because I was a few feet into the left rough off the tee and didn't feel like coping with it. Tomorrow is a big scramble, so maybe majestic tee shots and accurate iron play will be of some use to the other three players. Sure doesn't seem to matter to my game. I'm fairly certain that if you can make 90+% of your putts inside 10 feet, like the pros always do, you too can play the PGA tour. Tee to green is good for the gallery but means absolutely nothing with regard to what your score is. Ball striking is a myth perpetrated by club manufacturers. IT DOES NOT MATTER HOW YOU HIT THE BALL, anything works, it only matters how well you putt it.

Plus, I can't even handle the Dart Mix. :frown: I'm forced to smoke a stinking cigarette.


----------



## Nachman

@Freestoke, After playing for a lifetime it is hard to do, but maybe you should try a completely different grip on the putter. I am sure there is nothing wrong with your present style, but trying a different style makes you start all over and build from scratch.


----------



## Wiseguy1982

I haven't had a pipe since Monday night. I was snuffing all day yesterday and today, up until now.

I just had the crappiest day at work and I think I am going to have a bowl of something, but what...

Royal Yacht and I'm going to inhale _a lot_.


----------



## gahdzila

Irish Oak in the MM Country Gentleman. A nice finale after a two mile run :thumb:

Hope your day gets better, Russ!

Good luck with the thrush, Jim. Did they give you Nystatin elixir? Nasty tasting stuff, but usually clears it up pretty quickly. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## DSturg369

A pre-work bit of 50/50 mix... Five Brothers & Maple Street, in a MM Legend.


----------



## karatekyle

Took a bit off the top of a musketballed flake of OGS at Falls Park today. One of the local high schools had their cheerleaders there taking [squad? team? whatever you call a group of cheerleaders] pictures :eyebrows:

OGS smoked a bit hot, not that I noticed :lol:


----------



## gahdzila

Royal Yacht in a cob. Watching our girls volleyball play China. WHAT A MATCH!!!! GO TEAM USA!!!!!


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> @Freestoke, After playing for a lifetime it is hard to do, but maybe you should try a completely different grip on the putter. I am sure there is nothing wrong with your present style, but trying a different style makes you start all over and build from scratch.


I putted fantastic in the scramble today, Nick. Go figure. Outrageous good putting and even made a few! :smile: The best was on #3, a par 4. Got a quick good layup from our D player short of the creek, then aimed our Cruncher in Chief (6'3", 240 :smile through the notch in the trees over the corner. No point in another good layup, right? :lol: I mean, what the hell, ya know? CRUNCH!! On the green but with an insanely difficult, fast downhill putt with about 20 feet of break. Last to putt, the closest we had was 10 feet past the hole -- only one thing to do, make it! :banana: Fourth tourney in a row with an eagle skin! :banana:

And I can smoke KK again! :smile:


----------



## Nachman

Congrats Jim. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Enjoy.


----------



## freestoke

Thanks, Nick! :yo:

As I was puffing along on this FourDot with more Irish Oak in it, I got on the phone with Time Warner. I have either seen all the movies on HBO and Showtime or I don't want to watch them. Decided to cancel those and save thirty bucks a month. I got my identity straightened out, more or less, and she asks, "Last four digits of your Social Security Number". I give them without thinking -- everybody wants your Social Security number these days. (I'm surprised you can still get a wait ticket at the meat counter without a Social Security number any more.) Then she says, "That's incorrect, sir." Since when? I have had this account for somewhere in the vicinity of 20 years. With other verification questions, like last payment, address, etc., she finally goes through with the cancellation and offers to connect me with customer service so they can straighten out my SSN. Straighten it OUT!? :shock: A. What the hell are these people doing with my SSN? B. What do they intend to do with it in the future? I have never given them my SSN, to the best of my knowledge (nor asked for it) in all the time I've had this account, which means Time Warner has surfed the net and come up with it on their own. Scary, huh? Apparently, they came up with it wrong! :lol: 

I declined to straighten it out, with a quiet explanation that in this situation, it is ILLEGAL for them to ask me for it. The only people with a right to ask for your SSN are financial institutions, the medical community (Medicare), the FEDERAL government and employers. Of course, nobody really pays much attention to the law anymore. :lol:


----------



## NovaBiscuit

Had my first bowl of Captain Black Regular in a mini briar. Not sure how I feel about it yet, but it certainly wasn't bad


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> I declined to straighten it out, with a quiet explanation that in this situation, it is ILLEGAL for them to ask me for it. The only people with a right to ask for your SSN are financial institutions, the medical community (Medicare), the FEDERAL government and employers. Of course, nobody really pays much attention to the law anymore. :lol:


Ya know, being an employee of one of those financial institutions, people seem to think they can get away with not disclosing that to us either. A line of credit in your name? That we pull a copy of your CBR for? Yeah, let me just call up Trans Union and tell them I need a copy of Frank Williams' report. I'm sure they'll know exactly the Frank Williams I'm talking about... Gimme a break. :rant:


----------



## tar heel

Penzance in a Savinelli Roma. 

I might make this my lat pipe, assuming I can remember that. 

Also, I remember disliking Penzance when I first tried it. Put it away for 18 months, in which time I smoked other latakia blends that eventually gave me more experience. Either the greater array of tobacco makes me love Penzance and buy the hype, or the age has improved it that much (the big jar is a bit over two years now, but I'm smoking from a smaller stash from the same bag). Truth is probaly both--I'm better equiped for Penzance and it is old enough to be better than the first pipe I had from this bag.


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> Ya know, being an employee of one of those financial institutions, people seem to think they can get away with not disclosing that to us either. A line of credit in your name? That we pull a copy of your CBR for? Yeah, let me just call up Trans Union and tell them I need a copy of Frank Williams' report. I'm sure they'll know exactly the Frank Williams I'm talking about... Gimme a break. :rant:


It makes me paranoid. :spy: I've got a thing about SS numbers, since I was in the service. The NSA issued bumper stickers for the parking lot when I was there, numbered with serendipitously unique SSNs. Cool. :tu Until the Social Security Administration slapped an injunction on them and they had to do it over again with plain old 0-100000. :lol: Whatever, I just happen to be somebody who would NOT give Time Warner my SSN. The thing about correcting it with Customer Service makes me want to change my name and escape to...to...sigh :faint: There's nowhere to escape to any more. :shock:

So I'll sit here in fear with my Dart Mix and hope I can stop thinking about identify theft. One nice thing, they wouldn't get much. :lol:


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> So I'll sit here in fear with my Dart Mix and hope I can stop thinking about identify theft. One nice thing, they wouldn't get much. :lol:


Talked to a seventeen year old girl the other day. Denied for a student loan to pay for her freshman year of college because she had collection actions on credit cards that were opened when she would've been 13 or 14. Folks just want to be other folks I guess. Stealin' names and debtin' on 'em.


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> Talked to a seventeen year old girl the other day. Denied for a student loan to pay for her freshman year of college because she had collection actions on credit cards that were opened when she would've been 13 or 14. Folks just want to be other folks I guess. Stealin' names and debtin' on 'em.


I've always considered the death penalty appropriate in many instances -- like that one. With the human population explosion threatening us every one, and all that that entails, we could easily do without such people, much less having to waste precious resources maintaining them.

Smoking a little PA in the Country Gentleman with a slight infusion of Toast and Marmalade that I accidentally spilled into the Paper Plate Potpourri. p Interesting!


----------



## DSturg369

What I'm smoking right now...

PA in this...









And for dinner, this...


----------



## karatekyle

Shame on you for putting pictures like that up, Dale. I suppose eating lunch twice today isn't the worst thing I've ever done though...


----------



## freestoke

Man, and I haven't eaten yet today. Cruel, Dale. :frown: Smoking a little KK in my CG, wishing I didn't have to figure out something to cook without going to the store. :faint:


----------



## freestoke

Reworking the Country Gentleman with some St. James Flake. Haven't been smoking much perique of late, no particular reason. Other tobaccos are crowding out the smoking time. p Hard to keep up.


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> Irish Oak in the MM Country Gentleman. A nice finale after a two mile run :thumb:
> 
> Hope your day gets better, Russ!
> 
> Good luck with the thrush, Jim. Did they give you Nystatin elixir? Nasty tasting stuff, but usually clears it up pretty quickly. Hope you get better soon.


As fate may have it, I'm responding to this smoking some Irish Oak in a Country Gentleman. (Cue Twilight Zone intro music.) Nystatin it is, thrush is gone, and it tastes like heavily sweetened experiment from the back of the refrigerator. :yuck:

I hit the ball so far today...scary. It makes no sense at all. :ask: I'm far too old and sick puny to be doing that. I'm afraid I'm getting ready to go supernova or something. One last tee shot of 300 yards and I'll expire on the spot, completely used up. :lol:


----------



## freestoke

freestoke said:


> As fate may have it, I'm responding to this smoking some Irish Oak in a Country Gentleman. (Cue Twilight Zone intro music.) Nystatin it is, thrush is gone, and it tastes like heavily sweetened experiment from the back of the refrigerator. :yuck:
> 
> I hit the ball so far today...scary. It makes no sense at all. :ask: I'm far too old and sick puny to be doing that. I'm afraid I'm getting ready to go supernova or something. One last tee shot of 300 yards and I'll expire on the spot, completely used up. :lol: Anybody catch Louis Ousthuizen's 430 yard bomb Saturday? :shock: I mean, he's a SHRIMP!


----------



## freestoke

Don't know how the above transpired, but it's too late now! 

Whatever. Just had some discouraging news about the University of Virginia. Once the top party school, it no longer makes the top ten. :frown: More Irish Oak in the Country Gentleman, then on to the course. No wind today! :banana:


----------



## karatekyle

A bit of Nightcap in the Sas ruff now that my PA kick has slightly abated.


----------



## freestoke

What a gorgeous day! Nobody on the course but us, as usual, nice breeze, sun. Perfectemente. 

A little Dart Mix and the Old Mil. p Gotta pass on a Vidal quote I just read: "The United States was founded by the brightest people in the country -- and we haven't seen them since." :lol:


----------



## MarkC

I tried golf once; shot a 69. They were so pissed they told me to leave and never come back, so I don't know what the second hole was like...


----------



## NomoMoMo

MarkC said:


> I tried golf once; shot a 69. They were so pissed they told me to leave and never come back, so I don't know what the second hole was like...


:drum:


----------



## freestoke

I wouldn't have given up on you, Mark! Just a case of beginner's nerves. A few beers, get rid of the jitters, and you'd have been right as rain. :tu

Gonna have one more bowl of KK, hit the shower and head for the course.


----------



## DSturg369

Hope y'all are paying attention to the course rules...


----------



## freestoke

Let's see. I'd need my 3 hybrid for that living room shot, I think. It'd be easier with a skulled wedge, though. 

Off to the course with the SAP and the Legend. p


----------



## phinz

Sugar Barrel in a brand new Legend I just picked up at Hillbilly Village.


----------



## freestoke

Casting off with Sail Green, once a premium OTC, available right there next to the PA, Borkum Riff and Granger. 

I hit one of the longest tee shots in history today. Unluckily, I bounced it off the surface of the sun, so it only went about 290, but it would have gone much farther otherwise, I'm certain of it. Where are the TV cameras when you really need them, eh? Eat your heart out, Bubba.


----------



## freestoke

Some 5100 to end the day. 4Dot starts, 4Dot finishes. p


----------



## freestoke

More 5100 this afternoon. Old Mil is going down easy with the golf. I LOVE seeing these guys suffer! :lol:

5100 is really growing on me. Maybe because it's got a year or more in the jar, but whatever, what a nice smoke. p


----------



## gahdzila

Still watching the Olympics, though I did tear myself away from the TV long enough to do a load of laundry, wash a load of dishes, and enjoy some Peterson Irish Oak.


----------



## gahdzila

:ask: Did no one smoke yesterday afternoon?!? I was on the lawn mower, so I smoked cigars yesterday.

Today, I'm smoking Sir Walter Raleigh from a can. That's right, a *can*!!! :rant: Not a tub, not a tin, a *can*!!! It even says as much on the side of the can -



> Hermetically sealed *CAN*ister




This 14 ounce *can* is actually the largest single quantity container I've bought of any tobacco. I've found the large sealed cans and tubs of OTCs to be better than the pouches. _Better_ is maybe too strong a word....it's really the same stuff, but the cans/tubs seem fresher, and it's more consistent than the pouches. Pouches can be hit or miss - sometimes you get some that smoke just like the stuff from the can, but occasionally you get one that's kinda dried out and the flavor is a little flat. So I've decided to buy the OTCs that I know I like (currently, that's PA and SWR) in cans/tubs from now on rather than the pouches. I also snagged a pouch of Granger with this order...just a pouch, since I haven't tried it yet and it gets somewhat mixed reviews. I opened the pouch of Granger and jarred it - I think I lucked up with this one, as it seems nice and moist and has a very pleasant aroma!


----------



## 36Bones

FMOTT in my Kaywoodie Super Grain.


----------



## DSturg369

Sweet pipe!


----------



## 36Bones

DSturg369 said:


> Sweet pipe!


Smokes fantastic for being circa 1936. My absolute favorite pipe.


----------



## freestoke

36Bones said:


> Smokes fantastic for being circa 1936. My absolute favorite pipe.


The older the better! :tu Great looking pipe.

Just finished some Union Square in the Mayfair. Best bowl of it yet, but then the Mayfair is my best VA pipe. I'm going to keep smoking it until I find something better to say about it before I do my review. :lol:

Right now, I pulled out the Szabo for some Ennerdale, but saw the 1792 I had out after jarring some up, so went with that instead. Put a pinch of PA on top of a mostly rubbed out flake to get it started and it's making for a super good smoke. p


----------



## freestoke

Beautiful day at the course! Smoked 5 bowls of SAP on the way around and got a "That smells good!" out of it. :smile: God knows what's in it at this point, since I just keep adding things. Think I dumped some 1Q in there with a bunch of heavy duty scraps of Black XX and Brown Irish Twish. Definitely one of the heftier aromatics out there. :lol:


----------



## gahdzila

GH Dark Birdseye, courtesy of MarkC. Supposedly, this is straight Virginia. It sure does taste of burley to me, though. I browsed some reviews on tobaccoreviews, and saw this little snippet...so apparently I'm not alone 



> If this isn't Burley...then it's what some long lost genius discovered he could do with VA to MAKE it so.


If I really slow down and smoke it like one is supposed to smoke a VA instead of my normal mindless puffing, I do pick up a sort of Virginia-esque-ness to the flavor, a hint of sweetness. It carries a nice nic punch as well.

Pretty good stuff! I can see more of this in my future. Thanks, Mark!


----------



## gahdzila

Stonehaven in the Comoy bulldog :hungry:


----------



## freestoke

Just back from the course, but not worth mentioning.  Big tournaments Saturday and Sunday, so I HAVE to improve, and FAST! :lol:

Gonna smoke me up some *Ennerdale* in the Szabo. If I can stink up the course that bad, stinking up the house seems in order.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Even though the name would indicate it's too early, some Dunhill Nightcap, courtesy of johnmoss


----------



## freestoke

5100 in the Bari Dana with a can of Ol' Mil, the Carter Hall of beers.


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> 5100 in the Bari Dana with a can of Ol' Mil, the Carter Hall of beers.


Wouldn't it be the Sam Gawith of beers? Ol' Mil is like, what, 90% water? :lol:


----------



## gahdzila

Personally, I'd call Old Milwaukee the Mixture 79 of beers.....but different strokes for different folks! I certainly can't bash anyone's choice of beer, since I've been known to drink a Pabst Blue Ribbon from time to time :drinking:


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> Wouldn't it be the Sam Gawith of beers? Ol' Mil is like, what, 90% water? :lol:


What we really need is an Altadis of beers -- a can of beer that never runs dry.


----------



## freestoke

Just back from 5 bowls of the SAP while playing some faultless golf. Some of the best play I've produced this year, for sure. I had seven birdie putts, 6 of them very good chances inside 20 feet, but only made one -- and three putted the shortest one. :tsk: Still, one over today was a very good score for me, with the wet golf course and cool temps making it play very long. Absolutely delighted with the warmup for the weekend tournaments. :banana:

Having some Union Square in the much neglected TwoDot apple. Let a couple of flakes dry overnight and broke them up into Prince Albert consistency. Maybe the best this has smoked for me. This Sasieni is a wonderful pipe, though, so I'm giving it a little of the credit. It would be hard to say that I have a better pipe than this one.

For the record, 7-11 beer, brewed at the National Brewing Company, was (is?) the worst beer of all time, making it a candidate for the M79 of beer. There are not two correct opinions about this, Clifford. oke: (Not that National Bohemian was bad, however. I liked Natty Boh. :smile National Brewing Company was bought by (coincidentally), Pabst. :lol:


----------



## madirishman

Off work today..yard work with Octoberfest and Boswell's Burley from my shotshell pipe. Fall is on the way, gotta love it.


----------



## karatekyle

What a cool pipe, Matt!


----------



## freestoke

Definitely a nice pipe, Matt! 

Looking at that Matt Brewing Company derivative Sam Adams beer, it makes me realize I should be drinking Utica Club. The only problem is, I'm not sure if it has wheat in it or not. (Can you believe this spell checker never heard of UTICA!! :shock One of the reasons I drink Old Mil is because it's the only beer that answered my requests for ingredients, assuring me there was no wheat in it. I WISH I could still drink Guinness. sigh. :tsk: I should give them a call and ask, huh? Nothing like supporting the beer that's brewed less than 20 miles from here. (Just found out that it's the first beer back in production after Prohibition. :smile

Decided to smoke a little 5100 before heading out. Just the trusty Diplomat.


----------



## Monday

Awesome picture and pipe Matt!

Nothing for this afternoon as I got tied up with work. But I did get goodies int he mail some more tinned tabaccy and 2 briar pipes (my first).
-Petersons Irish Harp 80
-Kaywoodie ruf bent.

Going to be enjoying the kaywoodie and some 965 on the ride home.


----------



## freestoke

The streak continues! Audrey made a skin on her own ball on a tough par 3 -- and putted first! :tu That may be a record for us, five tournaments in a row with at least one skin. No beer this afternoon, since I'm TOASTED! :faint: I was doing all right until the three Jell-o shots, two vodka and one rum. Missed first by a shot. :frown:

I am, however, enjoying some Dart Mix right now with some strong coffee. I must say, I played like absolute crap today. sheesh. How can anybody play teeing off at 10 AM!? :ask: WAY too early for golf.


----------



## freestoke

I have to get some exercise, hopefully involving sweating to get rid of the poison from the past two days of beer and bad food. I'm too old for two tournaments in a row, especially bouncing along in a cart. Looks like a beautiful day to just go out for a stroll and chase the ball meaninglessly around the course. :hippie: My compromised liver has processed too much beer-flavored beverage, for sure. I think it'll be a few days before anything with suds on it sounds good. :lol:

Gotta top up the Serial Aromatics Pouch. I think I'm just going to dump the PPP in there and have done with that. Got a lot of good stuff on the plate right now, Union Square, Black XX, 1792. Maybe a little pinch of 1Q to add to the pile and into the pouch it goes. Right now, it's a bowl of KK before heading out.


----------



## tar heel

Larsen Signature in a country gentleman (yesterday).


----------



## freestoke

The Diplomat had the Forever stem in it, so I filled it with Irish Oak and here we are! :smile: Just finished some corn tortillas, refried beans, Spanish rice of my own devising, and a Pico de Gallo with fresh cukes, peppers, cilantro and tomatoes from the garden. Also, an excellent, perfectly ripe mashed avacado. Some sliced lettuce, sliced black olives, jalapenos, sour cream, cheese...Kickin' back now with some fresh ground Columbian coffee to chase it all down.


----------



## Monday

Frog Morton in my kaywoodie


----------



## DSturg369

Enjoyed a bowl of PA in a MM Legend today for lunch. Liked it so much, had another on the drive home.


----------



## gahdzila

SWRA


----------



## freestoke

At the rate it's going, the Dart Mix is going to last until dart season! :lol: Lit a Diesel cigar at one and at the 5th green took the large nub and stuck it in the Legend. Smoked it right to end of the round -- and never a relight the whole nine holes! Cool! Cigars have a little more umbladee when you smoke 'em down to nothing but ash, eh? p


----------



## freestoke

This morning, I set out some Cannon Plug in the sun. (Outside, of course. I'm not THAT stupid!) After almost an hour, I figured it had to be dry enough, but I was wrong. Too late to dry it more, since I had to pack the Szabo for the course. I had peeled off two thin flakes from the plug, paper-like in quality, but as I tried to break it up it felt like an old leather golf glove. I did not have a good feeling about the resultant pack and my fears were borne out at the course. I did not get it burning properly until the third hole. From there to the six, there were frequent relights. Weird stuff. I can say no more until I've actually SMOKED some. :frown: But I think I'll like it! :smile:

Right now, it's Dart Mix in the Legend. And an Old Mil! p

Strange round. Five bogies, three birdies and one lonesome par. Definitely could have had something good happen out there today.


----------



## freestoke

Back home waiting on the pork spezzatino. Yum! :smile: Half PA, half BXX, for an easy burning nicotine fix. (Yeah. Degenerate. A "tobacco fix". Disgusting behavior. I should be in some sort of aesthetic trance, contemplating the universe when I smoke, I suppose, but the flesh is weak. :lol


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> Back home waiting on the pork spezzatino. Yum! :smile: Half PA, half BXX, for an easy burning nicotine fix. (Yeah. Degenerate. A "tobacco fix". Disgusting behavior. I should be in some sort of aesthetic trance, contemplating the universe when I smoke, I suppose, but the flesh is weak. :lol


It's been too hot to smoke much here during the afternoons. Been pretty much sticking to my evening smoke, and maybe a short one in the car as I drive to work. Nonetheless, I love reading this thread, and particularly Jim's posts as I pick up something new nearly every time. Jim, I've never ever even heard of "pork spezzatino", so I naturally assumed you'd made it up. Nope, it's a real thing, and sounds delicious too - although, the recipe I read recommended it for a cold winter's day!


----------



## karatekyle

Been pretty absent lately, very busy. You'll all see more of me next week! School starts again!


----------



## gahdzila

freestoke said:


> Back home waiting on the pork spezzatino. Yum! :smile: Half PA, half BXX, for an easy burning nicotine fix. (Yeah. Degenerate. A "tobacco fix". Disgusting behavior. I should be in some sort of aesthetic trance, contemplating the universe when I smoke, I suppose, but the flesh is weak. :lol


ound:

It's ok, Jim. As long as I'm around, you aren't the only one around here that loves the vitamin N :beerchug:

A black rope and PA mix actually sounds delicious to me! :hungry:


----------



## floogy

Villiger Mid-Day, PA and Half and Half in the back yard in a MM Pride.


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> Nope, it's a real thing, and sounds delicious too - although, the recipe I read recommended it for a cold winter's day!


Audrey makes it in the summer, with the fresh cherry tomatoes and parsley from the garden. It was FANTASTIC! :banana: Pretty cool evenings around here this week, so it's definitely not "out of season".

Going for PA/BXX redux.


----------



## freestoke

Back from the fair! Audrey's sewing basket (that won a blue ribbon, of course) made it into the little special display area reserved for "Director's Picks", a best in show display. She's put five things in there in 6 years, so her batting average is pretty good! She was robbed on her 4th place -- her basket was MUCH nicer than the third place winner. 

Settling down with an Old Mil and Diplomat of Union Square. Think I'm going to have to move to something with a little more kick for my next pipe. I think it's almost time for some KK.


----------



## gahdzila

I puffed about half a bowl of HOTW earlier, but got distracted (and it wasn't blowing me away ATM anyway) and set it aside. Topped the half bowl up with Billy Budd and puffing on that now.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Mac B Navy Flake in the ol' Gentleman.


----------



## 36Bones

Sitting on the patio, enjoying some FMOTB and a Texas Crude Black Ale homebrew, in my Kaywoodie and watching it rain. I think I need to acquire another Kaywoodie. I love this one.


----------



## freestoke

Back home with the small Falcon serving up a mix of Union Square and Black XX with PA icing on top. Lemme tell ya, it's just swell. p


----------



## tar heel

MacB Honey & Chocolate in my aro Peterson Shannon


----------



## karatekyle

Afternoon, pipers! A bowl of PA in my new Sasieni Windsor. Has a great draw, gets a bit warm if you push it, but it's a little group 2 billiard. It'll be my morning pipe, probably wearing a lot of EMP.


----------



## freestoke

Smoking some Cannon Plug and Black XX, with a PA igniter. Really something! :shock:


----------



## Kevin Keith

Mac B Virginia Flake in the Gentleman. Noice!


----------



## freestoke

Had a Cannon Plug/PA mix on the course in the Country Gentleman for the first few holes. Excellent. PA provides the perfect catalyst for a balky-burning tobak, without detracting in the least from the, uh, floral nature of the CP. I think this will be how I smoke this beautiful new tobak that AndrewDK sent me from the exotic climes of Australia. (Thanks, Andrew!)

The Old Mil and Dart Mix are soothing the wounds from the course. Man. :sigh: Made NOTHING on those STINKING greens! :frown: Hit it 290 on the closing par 5, though. :banana: True, Bubba Watson would have it 390, but still not bad for a little old guy. :lol:


----------



## freestoke

I'm going to putt good today, dammit. Gearing up with some BXX/PA combo, with just a hint of a few little pieces of Cannon Plug. Delicious! p

Got some hand watering to do, so I'm employing the Forever stem with the eminently clenchable Diplomat stuck on the end of it.


----------



## pipinho

P&C marble kake with cigar leaf... It's so much better than just plain marble kake


----------



## MarkC

Wessex BVF. Yeah, I actually got up this early, but then it's my day off...


----------



## freestoke

A CG of PA/BXX. Probably one more flavor packet of BXX on the plate, crispy crunchy. Think my next pipe will be the rest of that with some -- more PA! :lol:


----------



## mcgreggor57

The last of the CH pouch. Think I'll switch it up and go back to some PA next time I'm at the store. Finally getting my cellar organized so I'm hoping to pack a proper pipe in the mornings for my commute rather than keep a pouch and pipe in the glove box. This will allow me to start enjoying some additional baccys.

Golf has been good to me this season. I started playing about 6 years ago and still have my first card showing me as a 35 index. Now I'm in single digits and trying to take it to the next level! I scramble well, but just don't hit many greens. 290 huh? I always run out of cart path before getting that far LOL.


----------



## Kevin Keith

This was a long day. Car broke and spent the better part of it waiting at the _refaccioneria_. I had a had mix of leavings (SWR regular and Mac B Virginia) in a pouch and a Falcon w/ Dublin bowl. Plenty of mineral water and a Carta Blanca or two. Car back operational!


----------



## freestoke

mcgreggor57 said:


> Golf has been good to me this season. I started playing about 6 years ago and still have my first card showing me as a 35 index. Now I'm in single digits and trying to take it to the next level! I scramble well, but just don't hit many greens. 290 huh? I always run out of cart path before getting that far LOL.


Wow, Gregg, single digits in six years is exceptional at your age! :tu Outstanding!! (I've historically been the reverse, hit a lot of fairways and greens and missed short putts. Something about that 2-5 foot putt has always caused me problems, especially when I went through the yips during my 40s.)

Waking up with some PA. (Get a tub, Gregg, you won't be sorry!)


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> Waking up with some PA. (Get a tub, Gregg, you won't be sorry!)


I was gunna grab one earlier this year. It was $38 at Walmart and $23 at HyVee. Check local supermarkets before you buy online, you might be able to find a good deal somewhere!


----------



## MarkC

Finishing off a bowl of Brown Virginia Flake that I wasn't able to finish yesterday. I haven't been smoking much lately due to some health issues that make it uncomfortable (waiting for tests, but no, it's not smoking related, Senator, so either pack a bowl or STFU); I kind of feel like Mickey Ward did a work out on my ribs... Add to that the fact that I was using my biggest pipe, volume-wise, and I turned wimp pretty quick. I better concentrate on the Stanwells for a bit!

Which brings up an embarrassing point: I've become One of Them. Not only could I not remember how to solve for volume, _I didn't even remember you could!_ When you grow up in Georgia with that stupid "cornbread are square" joke (which I never understood as grandma used a cast iron skillet) you remember area, but volume? It's impossible! I've become clueless; con artists will start forming a line outside the door any minute now...


----------



## Kevin Keith

I can't get away from Symphony and the MM CG today. Man, it's, oh, what's the word? Oh yeah...good! 
View attachment 70736


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> It's impossible! I've become clueless; con artists will start forming a line outside the door any minute now...


:rofl:

Multiply by the third dimension, the Twilight Zone. :ask: No...ah!, the Outer Limits! But don't worry about the con men, fire up some Latakia and they'll flee in panic. Hope it's nothing serious, Mark, but if it's pleurisy, lots of beer is the answer, to give the pain meds a nice foundation. :tu

Grueling day out there, with the Griffiss weatherbug clocking in at 18mph, with 24mph gusts. Probably don't need to mention that the gusts can come from any direction. I had the best ball-striking day of the year today, all for naught. sigh. Discouraging. out: There should be difficulty and quality points awarded, like diving. Stop all those ugly pars from counting as much as a beautifully played (but unfortunate) bogie. "Right now, Jason Duffner is leading 7.68 points, but Webb Simpson is about to attempt the extraordinarily difficult pirouette 5 iron with a full twist..." Plus, I couldn't really even smoke the pipe out there. Making up for it with some Dart Mix.


----------



## mcgreggor57

freestoke said:


> Wow, Gregg, single digits in six years is exceptional at your age! :tu Outstanding!! (I've historically been the reverse, hit a lot of fairways and greens and missed short putts. Something about that 2-5 foot putt has always caused me problems, especially when I went through the yips during my 40s.)
> 
> Waking up with some PA. (Get a tub, Gregg, you won't be sorry!)


Thanks Jim, I was asked early on if I wanted to improve or just play. I said improve and had a great golfer and friend take me under his wing.

Today I decided to try the Billy Bud I received from Clifford and... oh...my...word. I LOVED the smokiness of this Latakia. It was an amazing bowl. Also, you convinced me on the PA, I'll grab a tub this weekend. My new (to me) pipe rack has a humi jar in the middle. The perfect place to store an everyday smoke.


----------



## gahdzila

Here comes Isaac!

Nothing here yet, actually. But it's cloudy and windy, and you can feel that stormy electricity in the air. We should be getting lots of rain and thunderstorms here starting this evening, but I'm far enough north that all of the real nasty stuff is going to be far south of me. They've already announced that the schools will be closed tomorrow (which doesn't mean much, really - they do that anytime there's a strong breeze).

HOTW in the Irish Seconds bent billiard


----------



## gahdzila

mcgreggor57 said:


> Today I decided to try the Billy Bud I received from Clifford and... oh...my...word. I LOVED the smokiness of this Latakia. It was an amazing bowl.


Awesome! I'm glad you enjoyed it!

It's a regular for me. Sometimes, every once in a while, the stars line up exactly the wrong way (maybe its my fill technique? pipe choice? or maybe just my perspective at the time? I haven't figured it out yet) and the cigar leaf really takes over and it just tastes like a cheap machine rolled cigar. But most of the time, the cigar leaf is in the background and complements the heavy latakia very nicely.


----------



## karatekyle

London Mixture in the dots. A young man walked up inquiring about what kind of tobacco I smoked, he had only ever seen plug in pipes. He's was Jordanian international student. Nice kid, speaks English better than most of the Americans I know!


----------



## Kevin Keith

karatekyle said:


> London Mixture in the dots. A young man walked up inquiring about what kind of tobacco I smoked, he had only ever seen plug in pipes. He's was Jordanian international student. Nice kid, speaks English better than most of the Americans I know!


Their previous king, Hussein, was a pipe smoker! On a sad note, my oldest CG gave up the ghost this afternoon. Had a thin wall on one side and finally burned on through. The Gentleman is dead, long live the Gentleman!


----------



## 36Bones

Enjoying some Anni Kake in my MM Missouri Pride with a Mountain Dew. Tasty!!


----------



## freestoke

Kevin Keith said:


> Their previous king, Hussein, was a pipe smoker! On a sad note, my oldest CG gave up the ghost this afternoon. Had a thin wall on one side and finally burned on through. The Gentleman is dead, long live the Gentleman!


Hard cheese, old man. I'll play a quick taps on the flugelhorn for it this evening.

I've definitely seen photos of him with a pipe. (Nice taste in wives too, eh? :wink Actually, the question I would have is plugs of what? :ask:

We're in Dart Mix territory. :spy:


----------



## gahdzila

Bayou Morning Flake - on the VaPer scale, this one is a Va*PER!!!*


----------



## freestoke

BMF. Haven't had any of that in while! Good stuff, huh? (And I think it's a nicotine freight train, but I seem to be in the minority.) I'm working on a PA/BXX/Cannon Plug infusion in the CG. Not bad at all -- as opposed to my pitiable short game.


----------



## pipinho

i smoked some penzance in my cobwarden by corncobbler and gotta say.. this pipe is growing on me


----------



## gahdzila

freestoke said:


> BMF. Haven't had any of that in while! Good stuff, huh? (And I think it's a nicotine freight train, but I seem to be in the minority.) I'm working on a PA/BXX/Cannon Plug infusion in the CG. Not bad at all -- as opposed to my pitiable short game.


Yes, it's good stuff!

and yes, it is most certainly a nic heavyweight!


----------



## BigKev77

PA with the power out and the rain coming down.


----------



## freestoke

Chewing through a little MM965 in the TwoDot Canadian, and it seems -- uh -- fairly strong! :shock: Who knew? :lol:


----------



## BigKev77

PA in a cob, again. It is just so darn tasty.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Maiden voyage for a new 5th Ave Diplomat. Regular Sir Walter Raleigh and it is _fantastic_!


----------



## 36Bones

Kevin Keith said:


> Maiden voyage for a new 5th Ave Diplomat. Regular Sir Walter Raleigh and it is _fantastic_!


How much bigger is the 5th Avenue, than say a MP? About to step out for some FMOTT in my MP.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Hilman, It's the same diameter and maybe a 1/2 inch taller. I'll put up a comparison picture, MP on bottom:

View attachment 70882


----------



## 36Bones

Kevin Keith said:


> Hilman, It's the same diameter and maybe a 1/2 inch taller. I'll put up a comparison picture, MP on bottom:
> 
> View attachment 70882


Thanks, Kevin. I do find the MP lacking sometimes, when I have a great bowl going and I want it to last a little longer. Hmm, and all my MP's don't have a amber bit, either. :hmm:


----------



## Kevin Keith

^^^^
I built that MP myself. I like the long stem and short bit. MM don't make 'em like that anymore so I help 'em out! hah hah


----------



## gahdzila

36Bones said:


> How much bigger is the 5th Avenue, than say a MP? About to step out for some FMOTT in my MP.


The 5th Avenue is the same diameter as the MP/Legend (which appear to me to be the exact same size and shape), but a little taller. If you have a General, the 5th avenue is almost exactly halfway between the General and the MP/Legend height-wise (General has a larger diameter, though).


----------



## freestoke

Got the CG packed with some KK, and as soon as I finish munching I'm firing it up for bowl number 5. And I even had time to vacuum the floors! :faint:


----------



## 36Bones

Savinelli Natural with some SL and a A&W Cream Soda. It's going to be another scorcher. :flame:


----------



## freestoke

Delaying my excursion while I finish this TwoDot apple of Troutman's excellent 20-year old vintage Sail Green. Delicious! Though the supply dwindles, there are still quite a few bowls left. I try not to be a glutton. p


----------



## Monday

Dan Davinci out of my sav 904


----------



## Kevin Keith

SWR in the MM Pony. #11 today


----------



## freestoke

The Dart Mix in the Dart Pride. And an Old Mil. Was surprised it's not among the 20 best sellers. Actually, I was even more surprised what was! Can you believe that those Budweiser fruity "beers" are in the top 20? :ask: 

A decent putter would have easily shot 34 on my ball today, and with a little luck, maybe a 32. Three putts at 1 and 9, super easy ups and downs at 3, 4 and 7 I managed to turn into bogies, missed putts inside 12 feet at 5 and 6 (easy putts), and I shot a 41. The putts at 2 and 9 could have dropped with a little luck, too, for nice 32. Wouldn't have taken much.  I can remember when the worst it could have been was a 37 or so. sigh.


----------



## 36Bones

Breaking in the new Diplomat with some FM Cellar and a IBC Root Beer. Delicious!! The FMC is really good. :tu


----------



## gahdzila

Peterson Irish Oak


----------



## Monday

FM on the Bayou


----------



## Kevin Keith

36Bones said:


> Breaking in the new Diplomat with some FM Cellar and a IBC Root Beer. Delicious!! The FMC is really good. :tu


They came! Good news! I'm having some SWR in a Dr Grabow Grand Duck Dublin mit cawfee!


----------



## 36Bones

Kevin Keith said:


> They came! Good news! I'm having some SWR in a Dr Grabow Grand Duck Dublin mit cawfee!


Well. I got the Diplomats. The CGs are a no show.


----------



## Kevin Keith

36Bones said:


> Well. I got the Diplomats. The CGs are a no show.


Out of stock, or just shipped later?


----------



## 36Bones

Kevin Keith said:


> Out of stock, or just shipped later?


Coming friday. They got held up for some reason. According to tracking they are still sitting in Dallas. Here's some pics of the new Diplomats. (last page) http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/246042-pipe-tobacco-e-bay-acquisitions.html


----------



## gahdzila

Finally getting around to trying the LBF that I got in the tobacco trade thread, in the 4 dot. Not bad! Not a new favorite, though.


----------



## freestoke

Back home after a Legend of SAP in the car. Cup of coffee, cookin' some spaghetti and clenchin' the Diplomat with a load of KK. Starving!


----------



## BigKev77

SG BBF in a Townhouse(never heard of it) prince estate and it is smoking beautifully.


----------



## gahdzila

Bayou Morning Flake. Got the 4 dot going again. I love this pipe!


----------



## freestoke

Damn, first Brother Dave Gardner and now Joe South. "Oh the games people play now, every night and every day now, never meaning what they say now, never saying what they mean." Must have seen the Internet on the way. :lol: The CG is stoked with the BXX and PA burn stabilizer.

My favorite Joe South tune was *******. Brilliant.


----------



## 36Bones

Big lunch. Enjoying some FMOTB in my MP.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Pipes and Seegars Whiskey in the 5th Ave Diplomaticus


----------



## gahdzila

Polishing off that LBF sample. Pretty good! I like it better today than I did before.


----------



## 36Bones

Trying to hold on the the last of the Stonehaven I have, but it's sooooooo good.


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Had an open tin of HV and FVF each with just a little left. So I mixed them together to see what would happen and it was a little underwhelming. Think I'll smoke them separate from now on! Lol


----------



## MiamiMikePA

I'm with you 36Bones! I have about 2-3 bowls left from a sample I was given and I've been milking it as long as possible. Have 8oz jarred up for aging, but really don't want to crack into it just yet! Been trying to score another bag, but it has been very hard to come by. Much more so than Penzance!


----------



## freestoke

Man, the Dart Mix is much needed, and so is the Old Mil. Played a different course today, Camroden, with chits that Audrey won for long drive and closest to the pin when we played a scramble there a few weeks ago. Three putted practically every green! :shock: Hit the ball really good though! :banana:


----------



## jswaykos

I've been keeping my cobs at the office and bringing in a different baccy each week. Kinda forces me to 'smoke through' a tin and not just skip around from one baccy to another as I continue to learn what I like/dislike. This week was C&D Habana Daydreams.


----------



## freestoke

They're calling for 70mph gusts plus.  Bet number six will really be playing long later on today -- or short, depending. :lol: Pouring right now. Having some MM965 in the Country Gent. Thinking about popping a beer. :beerchug:


----------



## Chris0673

Sitting here at the Atlanta Airport USO really wishing they had a smoking area that wasn't clogged with cigarette smokers.


----------



## freestoke

Chris0673 said:


> Sitting here at the Atlanta Airport USO really wishing they had a smoking area that wasn't clogged with cigarette smokers.


Sounds like a job for *Ennerdale*! You'd have it to yourself in no time. ainkiller:

Think I'm going for some buzzaroo with BXX. A little PA, a few coins... I'm asking the CG to stay in the game for one more smoke. p


----------



## Chris0673

freestoke said:


> Sounds like a job for *Ennerdale*! You'd have it to yourself in no time. ainkiller:
> 
> Think I'm going for some buzzaroo with BXX. A little PA, a few coins... I'm asking the CG to stay in the game for one more smoke. p


LOL. Actually I'm going to go seek out the pipe and cigar shop here. TSA took my pipe tool at Newport News. Guess they were afraid I'd smoke the pilots! :tease:


----------



## 36Bones

So nice to today. What a relief! 105* yesterday and right now it 71* overcast and a nice cool breeze. Time for some FVF and a homebrew!!


----------



## gahdzila

Does Atlanta airport still have those indoor enclosed smoking areas? It's been 10 years or so since I flew through there. Anyhow - I don't think even Ennerdale could clear out those rooms. If one is willing to go in those rooms to smoke, I don't think a little Ennerdale is gonna run them off! Greasy yellow walls, billowing clouds of cigarette smoke, so strong your eyes water, overflowing ashtrays, burn marks everywhere...and the horrid stench. Not to mention the big glass wall facing the rest of the airport that made you feel like a caged animal - "Look at all the nasty smokers, honey!" They were disgusting back then. A little soap and water and some air circulation would have fixed them right up and actually made them a pleasant little respite, methinks.....but I kinda wonder if that wasn't the whole point of it anyway - "Look, at least we gave you somewhere to smoke at all. We never said it would be a _pleasant_ place to smoke."

Anyway...I'm finishing up last night's 1792 Flake. Good stuff!


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> They were disgusting back then. A little soap and water and some air circulation would have fixed them right up and actually made them a pleasant little respite, methinks.....but I kinda wonder if that wasn't the whole point of it anyway - "Look, at least we gave you somewhere to smoke at all. We never said it would be a _pleasant_ place to smoke."


Yeah, I went into one at Boston airport a few millenia back. It was as if they turned off the normal air circulation for the room intentionally. At the time, I was wondering if that might actually be a crime, but in any case, I didn't stay.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Gifted Altadis Whiskey in the 5th Ave...not bad al all


----------



## gahdzila

Did some cleaning up around the house this morning, and hauled off a bunch of trash. I also dumped a big pile of change into one of those coinstar machines and got a surprising $73! Since the kids helped clean up, I bought them some little nicknack toys and took them out to pizza.

Taking a break now with some Dark Birdseye in the Sav Capri.


----------



## Baron_Null

Sunday is a prime homework day for me, and smoking goes along well with homework. So not as much an "Afternoon Smoke Break" as it is an "Afternoon Working Smoke"

LTF in my MM Missouri Pride. I don't know why I haven't smoked any LTF in so long. I forgot how much I like it. And the fact that I'm not puffing like an old-fashioned coal train anymore just makes it even better.


----------



## freestoke

They probably make their profits off the occasional mint silver dimes and quarters. I'll bet they'll happily give you a dollar bill for a silver dollar. :lol: At first I thought you'd been playing the slots. :hmm:

Played okay today, but the conditions were hard with the wind and soft fairways. My putting was pretty good though! :banana: Went to the "claw" after watching Phil, and I must say it stops me from spasticating. (To see me now, you'd never guess I was a good putter once upon a time. :tsk: ) Enjoying the Dart Mix in the Legend right now, with a delicious Old Mil. :beerchug: One of the joys of being a tasteless rube is that beer is cheap.


----------



## gahdzila

freestoke said:


> They probably make their profits off the occasional mint silver dimes and quarters. I'll bet they'll happily give you a dollar bill for a silver dollar. :lol:


Nope, they take their cut. I dunno if it varies by location, but this one kept (I think?) 9.8%. Somebody's getting rich on these things, that's a tidy sum. I balked at it at first....then I remembered that these buckets of change have been taking up space in my house (growing, even!) for years, and I'm *never* going to sit down and roll them by hand, and there were already a couple of those little cheapie coin rolling machines at my house (which never seem to work worth a damn anyway - those found their way to the garbage this morning); so I decided it was worth the commission to get that little chore out of the way. It was basically "found" money to me anyway.


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> Nope, they take their cut. I dunno if it varies by location, but this one kept (I think?) 9.8%. .


Yeah, I figured. I'll bet there are a lot of rare coins showing up, though. Wonder if anybody bothers to check for them? I got a real dime in change last year at the quick stop. :lol: Was using it for a ball marker, but I lost it. sigh.


----------



## Kevin Keith

I rolled up $67 worth of coins just last Tuesday! I thought of usin' the machine at the HEB but the commission made me a committed roller. Turned on the radio, listened to 770 AM and rolled away...done in about an hour, but then again, I'm re-tarred ad got nothin else to do! haha PA in a bent Washington.


----------



## freestoke

I've never seen one around here, but then I never really looked, I guess. Got a ball of Kendal's K stuffed into the Country Gentleman with a paper plate potpourri flavored center.


----------



## freestoke

Was filling up the TwoDot apple with 5100, wondering where everybody is today. :spy: Too windy for golf -- and cold!


----------



## karatekyle

Haven't had my afternoon pipe yet. Pretty windy here too, might have to wait until it dies down.


----------



## freestoke

I laid out too big of a pile of Union Square for the Mayfair or the Bari Dana, so I went with the Falcon of Unusual Size. Half a bowl!? :shock: It's okay, I can handle it! p (In my regular Falcon, I take a little piece of regular pipe cleaner and put it in the "well". With this one, I take a piece of the big and fluffy pc.) This Falcon also has a removable mouthpiece, which is a bit different. Very cool smoker. Kicking back with an Old Mil.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Had a nice afternoon with Kat on the porch today. Martinis and a bowl of Ham Beer in my new Meer, Kat had one of her cigars. Good fun, silly, playful conversation while satellite radio played 40's Big Band music for us.


----------



## freestoke

That clothespin tamper is worth some bonus points, Mark! :lol:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Thanks for the RG bump!

Actually, I have an awsome tamper my lil brother made for me 20 years ago. He made it outta a shipment of Chineese Turquoise that we got back when the economy was booming and we were both jewelers doing handmade stuff. The turquoise was dark blue with black dots. It was super hard and jem quality... it would scratch a quartz crystal, and a ruby crystal would scratch it... I estimated it at about a 7.5 on the Mohs scale.

I know I still have that tamper he made me 'cause I saw it about a year ago in my stuff, but for the life of me I can't find it. I started using that clothes pin as a tamper when I went back to the pipe a while ago. It was just meant to be a stand in, but I like it now and have stopped looking for my old one.


----------



## freestoke

El wedo del milagro said:


> Thanks for the RG bump!


De nada, Mark. Now a wooden clothes *peg* tamper, now that's something. I'm a big fan of *http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/302638-wooden-tampers.html*


----------



## freestoke

freestoke said:


> De nada, Mark. Now a wooden clothes *peg* tamper, now that's something. I'm a big fan of *http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/302638-wooden-tampers.html*


 Always have one of my short ones in the car for the SAP and the Legend.

Right now, it's more SAP. This stuff seems to burn really fast. :ask:

I seem to have spasticated with the edit.


----------



## jswaykos

Bowl of C&D Mississippi Mud... good stuff!


----------



## Kevin Keith

SWR in a Dr. Grabow Grand Duke billiard, just like old times


----------



## freestoke

Had three bowls of 56 year old PA before dinner, plus a 56 year old PA cigarette! p With some bean tacos, rice, and pico de gallo under my belt, I think I'm going to continue to live large with the Savinelli and some Stonehaven!


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Jim, 

Any difference between the old PA and fresh stuff?


----------



## freestoke

MiamiMikePA said:


> Jim,
> 
> Any difference between the old PA and fresh stuff?


Here's the thread,

www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-...8-year-old-pa-sample-reviews-thanks-danr.html

and my contribution,

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...a-sample-reviews-thanks-danr.html#post3677222


----------



## BigKev77

Just popped a jar of FVF with three years on it. It is covered in those white crystals and the smell was amazing. It is smoking wonderfully. What a treat.


----------



## jswaykos

Just enjoyed a bowl of Mississippi Mud in a Peterson Kapet:


----------



## Kevin Keith

Sir Walter in the Berwyck 85


----------



## BigKev77

Stonehaven in Country Gent. Life is good.


----------



## freestoke

Rats. STILL haven't gotten to that Stonehaven. Settling for some Dart Mix right now, chuffed to max over my tee shots at 6 and 7. :shock: Hit it 300 hundred yards on 7 and 280 at 6. (So WHAT if the fairways are rolling really well, those are good tee shots for a little old guy!) And I chipped in at 9 for an eagle. :banana:

The Mickelson putting grip, the "claw" it's called, is GREAT!! Birdied 4, too, and I make very few birdies there. :banana: I been knocking them in from everywhere! :dunno:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Just had Erinmore flake in the Hilman bulldog, going back outside with some H&H stogie in the new Savanelli bulldog!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Wow! That H&H stogie was great. It lit with two lights, minimal tamping, tasted awsome (why aren't there more blends with oriental tobacco without the latakia?), and burned all the way to the bottom of the Savanelli bulldog with a large deep bowl. Best part was it did all this without any drying from a fresh opened tin!


----------



## RupturedDuck

Hey everyone! On my way to start tailgating for the BYU vs Utah game! Bringing along some McClelland 3 Oaks and a Nachwalter Pipeworks pipe, and a Nachwalter Briar Workshop. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!

RD


----------



## freestoke

Who's gonna win? I'll call my bookie. :lol:

Got some Cannon Plug drying for a walk in a few minutes. No golf, too windy! The Griffiss weatherbug's clocking at 14. With the rain last night, I don't feel like coping with #6. Yesterday, it was 280 off the tee, today it would probably be 220, leaving 220+ into the wind. No hope. :faint:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I still have almost 4 hrs left at work, so I'm heading outside to try the 4 yr old SG FVF that Gadzila sent me. It's beautiful stuff that smells wonderful and has tiny white crystals on it!

I'll use my flake pipe: a smallish Hilman bulldog. I will have a Pepsi with me.


----------



## Kevin Keith

SWR in a Dr. Grabow Royalton 36
View attachment 71268


----------



## 36Bones

Voodoo Queen in the CG and it's still raining. eace:


----------



## freestoke

One nice thing about the laptop in the living room is that I don't keep anything on it at all. Went to get the dimensions of a basketball court of all things while watching Frazier (the one where Niles sinks the halfcourt shot) and I was infected with something. sheesh. Took about two minutes to haul out the recovery disks and start putting on the new system. :lol: Probably take a couple of hours 'cause I'm wipin' the disk while I'm at it. Guess I'm glad I don't use it for work! 

Smokin' some English Luxury with a BXX backbone in the TwoDop apple. Very nice. English Lux needs something to shake it up a bit. I've been working on this jar for almost two years, but maybe now I've got a good mixer for it. Makes for a bracing light Latakia. :lol:


----------



## DanR

LOTS off rain here in San Antonio today (thankfully, we need it). So, I am relegated to the garage for my afternoon smoke. I'm watching the rain fall while enjoying some Anni Kake in my BC Calabash briar. 

Since today is my wife's birthday, I will be taking her to see Finding Nemo 3D at the IMax theatre later. Good to know she's still young at heart! Now the challenge will be staying awake since I'm a bit jet lagged from my trip to Europe.


----------



## laloin

smoking some C&D Haunted bookshop in my comoy straight billard. Watching football at my local B&M smoking lounge. The weather is warm. Not like the last 2 days when it got to 38C phew that's hot


----------



## jaysalti

Lunch break with my trusty Medico + Bennington Union Jack


----------



## BigKev77

LNF in a cob.


----------



## TheRooster

MacBaren Golden Extra ready rubbed in an MM Eaton with some iced tea. Wasn't as good as it smelled, wasn't bad.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Chicken is roasting, acorn squash is baking and the cabbage is ready to boil. SWR in the Dr. Grabow Poker.


----------



## Chris0673

Dried out some of my Borkum Riff and then packed the pipe using the 3 pinch method. Went 10 minutes without a relite! Wooooo! lol Had to let it burn out so I could go back to the office. We'll see how the rest of it goes later.


----------



## BigKev77

Lancer slices, BCA, PA. They all play well together.


----------



## freestoke

It's looking less likely that I'll be shooting my age this year. out: I think I'm putting pretty well and driving the ball very well, but my irons are PUTRID! When I was a real player, I might hit it long or short, a little left or right, but at least I hit it solid. I didn't mishit the ball very much, but now I mishit as many shots as I flush. Fat, thin, big pulls and skinny little floaters off to the right. One generally needs to visit a Japanese driving range to witness shots of this quality. I used to hit 13 or 14 greens a round, on good days 16 or 17, almost always at least half. Now it's more like 8 or 9. Or even 6. Of course, I used to hit practice balls. Next season I'm going to hit some balls at the range. I might KNOW how to hit the ball, but I'm not doing it nearly often enough. Sloppy. 

But this Country Gentleman with some Paper Plate Potpourri is playing just fine. p


----------



## BigKev77

Today was one of those days where you just have to take the time to sit down for a smoke. Stonehaven in the country gent.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Finck's Rum and Maple/Grand Duke saddlebit large billiard Smells great but not much taste...some, but not much. Good though.


----------



## gahdzila

Very unusual for me to smoke at work, but I'm just doing some inservice training, and we got a long lunch break; so I snuck down to my truck (which I had the foresight to park in the most distant and deserted spot in the lot) and am having some PA and 5 Brothers mix. Have a great day, gentlemen!


----------



## freestoke

Gravity filled the TwoDot with a flake of 1792 -- it just appeared out of nowhere :dunno: -- then put a mound of PA on top for packing and kindling. Just burning down to the 1792. This is promising to be a stellar smoke. p And some Labatt Blue.


----------



## Kevin Keith

1/3 Rum and Maple, 2/3 SWR in the Sav Canadian...yum
View attachment 71421


----------



## BigKev77

About to go soak a jig for a bit. Nothing like PA in a cob for a little fishing.


----------



## freestoke

That 1792 kicked my butt! Call me a happy loser. :lol: A little PA in the Country Gent to calm my nerves. p And another beer, this time Old Mil! :tu


----------



## 36Bones

H&H Strikeforce in the CG and a Shiner Wild Hare Pale Ale.


----------



## Monday

on the bayou out of a woodie


----------



## Kevin Keith

PA in a Grand Duke billiard


----------



## Kevin Keith

PA in 07 Freehand
View attachment 71486


----------



## Nachman

London Mixture in an Eriksen bulldog.


----------



## Thirston

Euro Nightcap in a no name Italian estate pipe I've had forever. 
Last nights cigar killed off my taste buds for milder virginia baccy.


----------



## freestoke

Is Euro Nightcap different from other Nightcap? :ask: (Other than *old* Nightcap, of course.)

The penultimate bowl of this Stonehaven that popped into view the other day, well-rubbed and cooking nicely in the Savinelli 120 Anni.


----------



## 36Bones

Sitting at the old house and smoking some FVF in the Diplomat with some ice tea. Nice breeze, doesn't feel like 92*.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Sugar Barrel in the 07 Freehand. Nice and tasty!


----------



## freestoke

Kevin Keith said:


> Sugar Barrel in the 07 Freehand. Nice and tasty!


I'll smoke some PA and shake my head at the cruelty of Texas football players. :tsk: 27-7 over lowly UVa? Piling on, I'd call it. One lucky touchdown and you beat 'em up like that for it. :tsk:


----------



## Kevin Keith

freestoke said:


> I'll smoke some PA and shake my head at the cruelty of Texas football players. :tsk: 27-7 over lowly UVa? Piling on, I'd call it. One lucky touchdown and you beat 'em up like that for it. :tsk:


:cheer2: All bow before Gary Patterson and the mighty TCU Horned Frogs! haha :bowdown:


----------



## gahdzila

Speaking of college football...honestly, I'm not a big fan, but it's hard to ignore my alma mater, University of Louisiana Monroe, this year. It's a good school, but comparatively tiny in college sports parlance. Anyway - we beat Arkansas two weeks ago, just lost to Auburn in overtime last week, and lost to Baylor 42-47 last night. That's HUGE for ULM. When I graduated 15 years ago, they weren't even _playing_ big money teams like these. Go Warhawks!

Warhawks <groan!>. What a stupid mascot. They were the Indians when I attended....but they had to go and get all politically correct. I don't understand what the problem is with choosing an ethnicity like that as a mascot. I was _proud_ to be an "Indian" and eat my lunch at the little canteen named "the Wig-Wam" and sport t-shirts with tomahawks. The mascot is always porteyed positively, proudly, as a symbol of strength and pride!

Personally, I wouldn't mind one bit if some school decided to make their mascot "the WASPS" ("caucasions" just doesnt roll off the tongue) and sing a fight song about stinging the competition and have cheerleaders (who have no rhythm, of course  ) wear skimpy business suits and carry briefcases! I'd actually take it as a compliment!

The local high school mascot is "the rebels", as in Confederate rebels. Yes, really. Right across the river from the University with the new PC mascot. ******* high school kids plaster Confederate flags on their 4x4 pickup trucks in the name of school spirit. *sigh*. Not that I have an inherrant problem with that, either...but it's certainly _less_ PC than "the Indians" (IMO).

Sorry for the rant. PA in the Kaywoodie for me this afternoon.


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Jumping into a Lakeland for the first time before the Miami game. Trying out some Ennerdale Flake my buddy Jim sent me not too long ago.


----------



## freestoke

MiamiMikePA said:


> Jumping into a Lakeland for the first time before the Miami game. Trying out some Ennerdale Flake my buddy Jim sent me not too long ago.


Keep us posted! ainkiller:

Just loaded the TwoDot with SWR for after lunch. p


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Jim,

I plan on writing a review of it and LGF shorty. Shortly meaning possibly tonight or possibly before next Sunday. Lol


----------



## Kevin Keith

I went to Robert E. Lee High School and we were (and still are) the REBELS! There has been pressure off and on through the years to change both the name and the mascot, but so far...no soap. Sugar Barrel in a spectacular Dr. Grabow 07 Freehand.
View attachment 71521


----------



## DSturg369

Taking a break from packing for the upcoming week away for work and enjoying some Saint Bruno Ready Rubbed in a MM Legend.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Just finished a bowl of Escudo navy de luxe in my Savanelli bulldog out on the deck over the river at work.


----------



## freestoke

Having some PA in the 4Dot and an Old Mil. Gotta pull for Brendt Snedeker in the Ryder Cup! He says $11.4M is all the money he would ever need! How's THAT for your average guy!? :lol: Says he's not even getting a new car and that he'll use his money to help poor people in Nashville instead. :tu

Had a Paragas 1845 on the course today, the last third plugged into the Legend. Really good smoke for the course! :smoke: Played just awful though.


----------



## 36Bones

Small world, Kevin. Class of 77. FVF in the Kaywoodie.


----------



## MiamiMikePA

1st time trying Escudo in the Puff 2012 pipe...amazing! Followed by some more Escudo in the L'anatra I didn't think was ghosted by the Ennerdale, but was...terrible! lol Live and learn. I left the smoke shop with a MM Country Gentleman so I don't have to learn the hard way twice!


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Continuing with my adventurous tobacco week. Usually I'm a person who sticks to what I like, but I'm trying my 3rd new blend for the week today. Sunday it was Ennerdale, last night Escudo, and today Grousemoor. Using the MM CG today. Learned why cobs are needed the hard way on Sunday with the Ennerdale!


----------



## Kevin Keith

PA in a Dr. Grabow 83 Bulldog


----------



## jswaykos

Early Morning Pipe in a Nording natural freehand:










I've been taking somewhat regular "pipe breaks" during the week to get in more baccy smoking, and while I'm starting to find definite preferences in tobaccos, I'm also (finally) seeing the difference in pipes, moreso what makes one good vs. bad.


----------



## Kevin Keith

A dee-lightful bowl of Sugar Barrel in a Dr. Garbo 07 Freehand
View attachment 71635


----------



## Kevin Keith

36Bones said:


> Small world, Kevin. Class of 77. FVF in the Kaywoodie.


Boo! :bolt: ('78 here...you're OLD!)


----------



## Emerson Biggins

I just finished a bowl of LBF in the briar, and am enjoying the aftermath... the flavors remind me of a good cigar.


----------



## rogypipe

:0)


----------



## Monday

penzance in a woodie


----------



## Kevin Keith

Half PA and half Sugar Barrel in an outstanding Dr. Grabow Regal (81)
View attachment 71656


----------



## zx7rider

Received my package today. Loaded everything into jars and loaded up a bowl of my new mac barren hh mature virgin in my mmcg. Date on the tin said sept. 2010

very mellow, relaxing and slow smoking. Tastes of fresh cut hay. Takes me away to a place I long to be. Between the taste, the smell and the cob, it puts my mind sitting on the porch of a rustic farm house in the middle of a big field after a long day of work. Heaven.

Will definitely be buying more in the future.


----------



## freestoke

HHMV is good stuff. Another one along the same lines is McClelland 5100 Red Cake. I like 'em both! :tu

Dart Mix in the Pride and an Old Mil. p


----------



## Diet Burger

Smoking some Scotch Flake (aro?) that was introduced to me by an old friend in a blind taste contest.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Dang good bowl of Sugar Barrel in my MMCG "lovat"


----------



## freestoke

Diet Burger said:


> Smoking some Scotch Flake (aro?) that was introduced to me by an old friend in a blind taste contest.


Does it smell like milk chocolate? If so, that would be the scented/aromatic version. The SFA is one of my absolute favorite tobaks.

I need a bowl of Red Cake. Think I'll just load up this Diplomat in front of me.


----------



## Diet Burger

freestoke said:


> Does it smell like milk chocolate? If so, that would be the scented/aromatic version. The SFA is one of my absolute favorite tobaks.
> 
> I need a bowl of Red Cake. Think I'll just load up this Diplomat in front of me.


Yup, that would be it. I know you like it, you sent it to me.


----------



## freestoke

Diet Burger said:


> Yup, that would be it. I know you like it, you sent it to me.


Well, then, uh, Nick, may it serve you well! :spy:


----------



## Dr. Plume

You are never far from a pipe are you freestroke?:beerchug:


----------



## freestoke

Dr. Plume said:


> You are never far from a pipe are you freestroke?:beerchug:


And it's usually lit. :smile: Like now, with the Diplomat in service for another bowl, this time trying to wear down the PPP. It's out of control. :faint:


----------



## DanR

First afternoon smoke for me in a long while. It's finally cooled down enough that I can sit outside and not sweat to death. I'm enjoying a bowl of McClelland Bulk Old World Cake on this lovely day.


----------



## gahdzila

FVF in the Irish Seconds bent billiard.


----------



## Kevin Keith

MacB Navy Flake MMCG and iced tea :smile:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I'm heading outside to the deck at work to have a bowl of Davidoff flake medallions in the Hilson bulldog.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Just finished some Captain Black Cherry in one of my MM Eatons.


----------



## xeromz

Frog Morton on the Bayou this afternoon


----------



## Kevin Keith

Sugar Barrel in a Grabow 07 Freehand, very good


----------



## freestoke

Burning some Red Cake in the FourDot pot, watching the Ryder Cup speculations.


----------



## jaysalti

Magnum Opus in my fav knock-around F Medico panel


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I just tried the Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired that Longburn sent me in my Dublin out on the deck at work. 

The right pipe really matters! I tried it twice before in my "go to" flake pipe, my bulldog, and it was good, but this Dublin made it shine. Especially at the bottom of the bowl where it developed this rather meaty and mildly spicy flavor. Really, really good. I'm gonna have to buy some of this.


----------



## freestoke

Turning up the volume with some JK[sic]P in the TwoDot apple, so I can hear myself smoke over the cheering gallery. p Go Phil and Keegan! :banana: And an Old Mil. :beerchug:


----------



## Kevin Keith

PA/SB in Grand Duke large carved dublin
View attachment 71738


----------



## mmiller

Man it has been a while! Today it had some CBW in my CG, I need to start smoking pipes more often, like last year.


----------



## Kevin Keith

SWR in a bent MM Washington


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Billy Budd in a Falcon.


----------



## Couch_Incident

I tried a new one today. Stop at the shop and picked up a tin of Samuel Gawith Mayor's Colllection, Chocolate Flake.

Couch


----------



## 36Bones

Voodoo Queen in the Diplomat. Good Stuff.


----------



## Dr. Plume

St James in pony


----------



## freestoke

Pretty good last three holes after a tough start, back with a pipe and beer after dinner out. Just took the Brebbia tool to the 4Dot, giving it a deep chamber reaming, filled it with PA and it's smoking better! p


----------



## Kevin Keith

MacB Navy Flake in the Berwyck 85, Iced tea on the side. And doing a wash!
View attachment 71954


----------



## freestoke

Ha. Ran into an old golfing buddy on the first tee and we played a foursome. He said a buck for closest to the pin on 3, if nobody gets it here, we'll double up on 8. We missed at three, but at 8, from 180, white knuckling it for $2, I stoned it 8 feet and collected! Just like 30 years ago it was! :banana:

Bring on the Dart Mix and Old Mil!


----------



## 36Bones

Wife bought me 2 ounces of Pipe World's Special #2 blend, when I wasn't looking in Austin. It's a Golden Cavendish with a _very_ light coconut taste. I have to admit it's actually kind of tasty. Mild-medium with no bite at all. Smoking some in the CG with some Dr, Pepper. Man, she's a keeper.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

36Bones said:


> Smoking some in the CG with some Dr, Pepper. *Man, she's a keeper*.


God Bless you and yours, Hilman. I LOVE reading things like that. Kat is a keeper too... I brought her home three long-stemed red roses today after work, "just because". I couldn't think of anything better to spend my tips on.

EDIT: (to keep on topic) I just polished off a tin of Davidoff Flake Medallions. Now I get to open a new tin! I was gettin tired of the same one tin and dozen (or so) Jars.


----------



## 36Bones

El wedo del milagro said:


> God Bless you and yours, Hilman. I LOVE reading things like that. Kat is a keeper too... I brought her home three long-stemed red roses today after work, "just because". I couldn't think of anything better to spend my tips on.
> 
> EDIT: (to keep on topic) I just polished off a tin of Davidoff Flake Medallions. Now I get to open a new tin! I was gettin tired of the same one tin and dozen (or so) Jars.


Well done, Mark and thank you for the kind words. :tu


----------



## 36Bones

51* and brisk north wind. Voodoo Queen in the CG and a A&W cream soda.


----------



## Mycroft Holmes

Pretty nice weather here in Eastern Wa today. I'm currently on my back deck enjoying a bowl of Billy Budd (my first ever) and listening to my favorite opera, "La Boheme." It makes for a very enjoyable afternoon!!


----------



## freestoke

Mycroft Holmes said:


> Pretty nice weather here in Eastern Wa today. I'm currently on my back deck enjoying a bowl of Billy Budd (my first ever) and listening to my favorite opera, "La Boheme." It makes for a very enjoyable afternoon!!


Cool! La Boheme is one of my favorites, too! (Bohemian music, ya know. oke:_ videlicet avatar_.)

Dart Mix in the Pride on a cool afternoon, with the sun returning the past hour. p And an Old Mil! :beerchug:


----------



## DanR

I've been working my tail off today in the yard. Now I'm relaxing in the back yard, enjoying the weather and a nice pipeful of a mysterious tobacco that our fellow BOTL pipinho bombed me with. 

I was traveling (again) this week, and came home to a surprise package in the mail that had a nice size sample of what looks like a twist tobacco that is already prepped for smoking. The only label was "bet you can't guess what this is"... He's right, I've never had it before, but it's sure tasty - and packs a nice kick too.

Thanks Benjamin!


----------



## Dr. Plume

Been at a church retreat so I have not had a chance to smoke or post but tomorrow I will be ordering two generals from Missouri meerschaum and hopefully my briars are here when I get back.


----------



## gahdzila

Mycroft Holmes said:


> Pretty nice weather here in Eastern Wa today. I'm currently on my back deck enjoying a bowl of Billy Budd (my first ever) and listening to my favorite opera, "La Boheme." It makes for a very enjoyable afternoon!!


Billy Budd is our tobacco of the month! Stop by the review thread and tell us what you thought of it!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...cco-review-c-d-billy-budd-october-2012-a.html


----------



## freestoke

Couldn't scare up any action on the morning thread, so I'll see if anybody's awake in this room. :spy: MM365 in the CG. oke:


----------



## 36Bones

Enjoying some Pipe World Special #2 in the Diplomat, with some of the wife's spice tea and watching estate pipes on Ebay, soonest to to expire, all the while freezing my rear off.


----------



## gahdzila

It's getting cool here, too, Hilman. It's been cool and breezy enough lately that I moved my smoking chair and little table into the little "cubbyhole" on my carport to get out of the wind. I broke out the little electric space heater last night. 58 here now. That's probably shorts and tshirt weather for Jim and Kyle, but my blood is thinner than theirs, I guess.

Doing a little cleaning up around here today. Since I put up bunk beds for the little ones, I finally got around to taking my daughter's toddler bed (along with some clothes and books) to the Goodwill. Laundry, organizing, etc. 

I'm taking a break now with some Big & Burley. It's grown on me....but I'm still of the thought that I probably won't buy more when this is gone.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Getting colder here in Vanves too 40s at night mid sixties ini day. Pipe dream.


----------



## 36Bones

Tonight's low is suppose to be right at the freezing mark. :banghead:


----------



## Nachman

freestoke said:


> Cool! La Boheme is one of my favorites, too! (Bohemian music, ya know. oke:_ videlicet avatar[/ :_


_

Wouldn't that be videlicet advatarum?_


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> Wouldn't that be videlicet advatarum?


:spy: Maybe if "avatar" were Latin, but it's Hindu. I didn't know that before, so live and learn! That's my excuse and I'm sticking with it. :lol:

The Dart Mix and an Old Mil after a pretty decent round. LONG golf course out there today, with wet fairways and a 40* golf ball from last night in the cold trunk and 52* air. CRUSH!!!!! 210 yards. :faint: At least the wind was calm or it would have been way too cold out there.


----------



## Dr. Plume

freestoke said:


> :spy: Maybe if "avatar" were Latin, but it's Hindu. I didn't know that before, so live and learn! That's my excuse and I'm sticking with it. :lol:
> 
> The Dart Mix and an Old Mil after a pretty decent round. LONG golf course out there today, with wet fairways and a 40* golf ball from last night in the cold trunk and 52* air. CRUSH!!!!! 210 yards. :faint: At least the wind was calm or it would have been way too cold out there.


You play a lot of golf sir......


----------



## gahdzila

In a very short lived experiment, I smoked about half a bowl of Mixture 79.

Why are you laughing?

Yes, I bought it.

YES, I actually paid good money for it.

What's so funny?

No, I'm not kidding.

OK, YOU CAN STOP LAUGHING NOW!



My assessment - it wasn't terrible per se, but it tasted like licorice and Lakeland floral, neither of which I am a fan of. So, yeah, it tasted pretty bad to me. 

A little Peterson Irish Oak now. Much better.


----------



## freestoke

No one here is laughing. What have you done with Clifford? :spy:

I'm having some MM965. The rain is coming down pretty good, so Latakia accompaniment seems apropos. p

And back to you, whoever you are. Bring Clifford back immediately. Don't test us.


----------



## floogy

First bowl of a brand new can of Anni Kake in a Country Gentleman. Delicious. Not going to touch the second can for a good long while and see what it'll do over time.


----------



## gahdzila

freestoke said:


> No one here is laughing. What have you done with Clifford? :spy:
> 
> I'm having some MM965. The rain is coming down pretty good, so Latakia accompaniment seems apropos. p
> 
> And back to you, whoever you are. Bring Clifford back immediately. Don't test us.


Because I would never actually smoke m79? Or because of the new avatar? Or both? 

It's really me, I promise! :lol:


----------



## freestoke

I was so shocked by the M79 that I didn't even notice the avatar change!  

Just finishing the jar of KK I've been working on for a couple of months now. Luckily, I have more! p


----------



## Kevin Keith

I'm having trouble thinking of Kendal instead of Krumblewhen I see KK...personal problem, albeit First World as problems go. :doh: Frog Morton in the Viscount 81 and Maxwell House Edit: Rats...posted in the PM thread instead of the much cooler AM thread. I'm going there and double post!
View attachment 72005


----------



## Dr. Plume

Half bowl for short smoke break of st. James in the shamrock.


----------



## DanR

A little Irish Flake for an afternoon pick-me-up! Nice cool day today. Mid-60s and overcast.


----------



## karatekyle

A wad of London Mixt in the Windsor.


----------



## The Mad Professor

Had a little PA mixed with Kendal's Kentucky this morning - nice mixture actually! Had some McC Proper English after that. I'm not a latakia fan, but I'm trying it again - it's not as bad as I remember, and some of the overtones about halfway through the bowl I'm actually enjoying. Proper English isn't nearly as good as the PZ I had the other day though. A year ago I couldn't tell the difference! :lol:

Oh, and nice avatar, Clifford! :tu


----------



## Kevin Keith

PA in a Grabow Starfire billiard


----------



## gahdzila

The Mad Professor said:


> Oh, and nice avatar, Clifford! :tu


Godzilla with a Dr Grabow lunchbox! Wonder where I found a pic like that? :mrgreen:

I always thought it rather silly to have a holiday for Columbus, complete with bank closings and no mail and no school for the kids. It's really just an extra day off for most of these folks. How many of them do you think are actually _celebrating_ Columbus Day? Reading up on their 15th century history? Spending time quietly contemplating his life and achievements? I certainly don't. I'd bet there aren't many who do.

HOWEVER - it just occured to me that none of us - Anglo-europeans or Asians or Africans or anyone else, save the native Americans - none of us would have tobacco if it weren't for Columbus!

Here's a bowl of FVF for you, Chris!


----------



## Kevin Keith

gahdzila said:


> Godzilla with a Dr Grabow lunchbox! Wonder where I found a pic like that? :mrgreen:
> 
> I always thought it rather silly to have a holiday for Columbus, complete with bank closings and no mail and no school for the kids. It's really just an extra day off for most of these folks. How many of them do you think are actually _celebrating_ Columbus Day? Reading up on their 15th century history? Spending time quietly contemplating his life and achievements? I certainly don't. I'd bet there aren't many who do.
> 
> HOWEVER - it just occured to me that none of us - Anglo-europeans or Asians or Africans or anyone else, save the native Americans - none of us would have tobacco if it weren't for Columbus!
> 
> Here's a bowl of FVF for you, Chris!


The lunchbox is great! And, true, no baccer without Chris. Deep thoughts...or stretching!


----------



## freestoke

Of course, the Xeno brothers got here in 1488 and got back to Italy, but, fools that they were, they didn't bring any tobacco back with them! You can bet Chris knew all about it, so he knew where he was headed all along. All that blather about a sea route to the Far East was so much smoke, as it were, to get some funding. Besides, the tobacco craze started with those guys in Virginia! Sir Walter Raleigh and all that stuff. My 13th great grandfather was a sot-weed factor in Jamestown, ie, a tobacco merchant. :smile: I kid you not.

Continuing on with this bowl of Father Dempsey after ran interruption. p


----------



## freestoke

I'm on a 5B/PA bender! p Gotta go get my muffler fixed here shortly. Just a couple of clamps, but a hassle. The day remains drear, but at least the windshield doesn't have frost on it.


----------



## 36Bones

Headed to the Doctor's office I dug out some Cerberus for a change of pace in the '36 Kaywoodie. I forgot how much I like this stuff.


----------



## gahdzila

I dug out my Kaywoodie this afternoon as well - a 500 small straight Dublin. I'm trying out some Marble Kake that I got in trade (actually, as memory serves, I was trading for something else, and the gentleman sent this sample as a little lagniappe). It's certainly not bad for what it is - a mild straight Virginia. But I tend to get rather bored with mild straight Virginias.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Here I am using one of our 3 FANTASTIC "what are you smoking" themed threads to report I am smoking HH Vintage Syrian in my Dr. Grabow Viscount 81 author.  Luv ya Clifford! heh heh


----------



## gahdzila

Kevin Keith said:


> Here I am using one of our 3 FANTASTIC "what are you smoking" themed threads to report I am smoking HH Vintage Syrian in my Dr. Grabow Viscount 81 author.  Luv ya Clifford! heh heh


HA! But as you can see, I'm not bothered enough by it not to post in all three


----------



## freestoke

To the best of my recollection (which isn't saying a whole lot these days), I have never encountered the word "lagniappe". I find that particularly disturbing in light of the fact that the spellchecker recognizes it, while said spellchecker remains befuddled by "widdershins". I fear I have missed something major in life, but I'm not sure what. :spy:

I've got to smoke some 5B and...and...RED CAKE! Yeah! 5100! To hell with you nerds with the fancy words! :nerd: And I'm gonna have an Old Mil, too!


----------



## Kevin Keith

Jim, you gotta get out more, my brotha! From one of our favorite Fort Worth haunts...Frog Morton in a Mastercraft billiard
View attachment 72077


----------



## gahdzila

freestoke said:


> To the best of my recollection (which isn't saying a whole lot these days), I have never encountered the word "lagniappe". I find that particularly disturbing in light of the fact that the spellchecker recognizes it, while said spellchecker remains befuddled by "widdershins". I fear I have missed something major in life, but I'm not sure what. :spy:
> 
> I've got to smoke some 5B and...and...RED CAKE! Yeah! 5100! To hell with you nerds with the fancy words! :nerd: And I'm gonna have an Old Mil, too!


Lagniappe is the thirteenth donut you get in a "baker's dozen." Or that box of matches that the tobacconist tosses in with your order. That's more or less the original meaning of the word - an extra treat that a salesman tosses in. But it's used more broadly than that, to mean a little something extra in addition to what is expected. It's probably French in origin, or perhaps some French-ified Spanish-esque word bastardized into Cajun.

Sorry. Sometimes I forget that you guys aren't all living across the bayou in the next parish :lol:

PPP and some Royal Yacht in the MM Legend.


----------



## freestoke

Of course, Louisiana!  I should have suspected something. Frenchies. sheesh. Now i don't feel so bad. :lol:

I have nothing new to report. I set this pipe down a while back and I'm back at that bowl of 5B and 5100. I think I'm going for a refill. The only cold beer in the fridge is Labatt Blue! It's okay, I'm not picky. Beer flavored, that's all that matters.


----------



## gahdzila

I've got some Irish Oak going in the 4 Dot yachtsman. I really like this stuff! Someone called it "what escudo wants to be when it grows up" and I think that description fits nicely :thumb:


----------



## DanR

Reiner Long Golden Flake on this humid, slightly overcast day. The quick downpour we got this morning perked all the plants up nicely...


----------



## freestoke

Yep, another bowl of the PPP, with the 5B kindling. The PPP has some Latakia in it from MM365 and Father Dempsey leavings, so it's pretty nice, actually. p A quick update -- I noticed a 1/4 inch cut from a cigar that I crumbled up and added to the plate, so I've got some amateur Billy Budd burning here.


----------



## Nachman

Just finished some GLP Piccadilli. I have been smoking quite a bit of mild tobacco during the day lately, Piccadilli, Chelsea Morning and Squadron Leader, then changing to Royal Yacht and London Mixture in the evenings.


----------



## Kevin Keith

PA in an old KBB Yello-Bole...and paying bills.


----------



## freestoke

Sir Walter Raleigh in the Diplomat. Downright crotchety, eh! p Put some beers in the freezer a while ago, so should be popping one of those shortly. Cheers! :beerchug:


----------



## 36Bones

Enjoying some FVF with a Mountain Dew Code Red in the baby Kaywoodie.


----------



## karatekyle

Nachman said:


> Just finished some GLP Piccadilli. I have been smoking quite a bit of mild tobacco during the day lately, Piccadilli, Chelsea Morning and Squadron Leader, then changing to Royal Yacht and London Mixture in the evenings.


That was my menu for the evening as well! A bowl from my recently popped tin of RY at 8 months rest with some London on deck. What do you think of London Mixture.


----------



## Nachman

karatekyle said:


> That was my menu for the evening as well! A bowl from my recently popped tin of RY at 8 months rest with some London on deck. What do you think of London Mixture.


It used to be my favorite tobacco in the mid sixties but RY has taken the crown for the last few years. I still like it quite a bit because it is so well balanced. It has just the right proportion of Latakia, Virginia and Oriental to me. It is really a Balkan because of the amount of Oriental, but just barely.


----------



## freestoke

Good afternoon! Just finished some 5B and 5100 in the Diplomat. No golf today! Wind chill of 41*. 

I'm feeling bad about my SWR review. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...r-walter-raleigh-those-who-like-sot-weed.html. Fifty two reads and not one reply. out: Think I'll have some SWR, to raise my spirits.


----------



## 36Bones

Nice bowl of Pipe World special #2 in the Diplomat and a Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Kevin Keith

This afternoon I'm sticking with PA/SB in the Blue Ridge bent bully and swiggin' on a Diet Coke with lime.


----------



## freestoke

Not much happening around here today. Still in the 40s out there, but at least there's plenty of sun and it's supposed to warm up a lot next week. :smile: Maybe the next time out I'll hit the little ball before the big ball more often than last.

Getting ready to go for a stride around the neighborhood, accompanied by the Szabo loaded with 5B and Condor Plug. p


----------



## 36Bones

Enjoying Sutliff #5 in the CG and some Dr. Pepper. I always forget about the #5. It sure is good stuff if you smoke it _slow._


----------



## karatekyle

Nachman said:


> It used to be my favorite tobacco in the mid sixties but RY has taken the crown for the last few years. I still like it quite a bit because it is so well balanced. It has just the right proportion of Latakia, Virginia and Oriental to me. It is really a Balkan because of the amount of Oriental, but just barely.


Boy, I tell you what, I must own a clone of your tongue. I sure enjoy London, I'm always impressed at how rich the Latakia is and how sharp the orientals are. But at the same time, you can always taste the Virginia base. I shouldn't make big claims like this, but honestly, I think it's Nightcap's mature older brother. While Nightcap screws around and gets drunk at frat parties, London Mixture invests in mutual funds and practices his handwriting. It does that heavy hitting flavor thing just as well but remains smokable and balanced. I love Nightcap on a cold and rainy day or a late night. But London Mixt is so much more versatile.


----------



## mmiller

Had a bowl of swr aromatic this morning that kyle gave me forever ago not bad just not good :lol:


----------



## karatekyle

mmiller said:


> Had a bowl of swr aromatic this morning that kyle gave me forever ago not bad just not good :lol:


Boy, we both must be losing our class. :lol: A bowl of 1-Q in the Mayfair.

Talking about London Mixture is putting me in the mood. I think I'll go quest for the tin of it I've got open.


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> Boy, I tell you what, I must own a clone of your tongue. I sure enjoy London, I'm always impressed at how rich the Latakia is and how sharp the orientals are. But at the same time, you can always taste the Virginia base. I shouldn't make big claims like this, but honestly, I think it's Nightcap's mature older brother. While Nightcap screws around and gets drunk at frat parties, London Mixture invests in mutual funds and practices his handwriting. It does that heavy hitting flavor thing just as well but remains smokable and balanced. I love Nightcap on a cold and rainy day or a late night. But London Mixt is so much more versatile.


I've been enjoying this can of MM965 pretty well -- and Father Dempsey. I was mildly (no pun intended) surprised to find more nicotine in the MM965 than I expected, even without burley or Virginia (well -- Cavendish I guess). The ingredients just sounded a little wimpy, but it has some surprising body. Still, as long as I'm out to stink up a room, I prefer the Nightcap. ainkiller:

I'm pulling out the -- uh -- Louisiana Flake! (checking tobaccocellar...:spy Yep, got lots of that! And over a year in the jar, too! p


----------



## The Mad Professor

Went and checked out a new B&M this morning, Kelly's Mens Shop in Tustin. Bought my first tin of Orlik (looks like it has some age on it) and a new zippo. He had some good looking pipes, but I wasn't in the market. I talked with the owner for a long time, mostly about politics of the conservative persuasion. I wouldn't recommend going there if you are on the other side of that fence! He was quite opinionated. :lol:

Had a bowl of RY before and after breakfast on the way down there - great way to start the weekend. Also got some more mason jars, which I needed desperately, especially with an P&C order on the way.

Now it's time to sample this Orlik tin and do some chores around the house.


----------



## freestoke

The Mad Professor said:


> I wouldn't recommend going there if you are on the other side of that fence!


I prefer to be on both sides of the fence. I'm a Gemini. :hippie:

Louisiana Flake! First perique in forever -- well, since Irish Oak anyhow.


----------



## gahdzila

The Mad Professor said:


> I talked with the owner for a long time, mostly about politics of the conservative persuasion. I wouldn't recommend going there if you are on the other side of that fence! He was quite opinionated. :lol:


I would imagine most small business owners lean to the right.

As a civil servant, a state government employee, working under a strongly conservative governor who seems hell bent on privatization of my facility....well, I'm feeling a little blue and leftish lately :lol:

Just snus for me today. I'll get a pipe in tonight after I get home and tuck the kids in :thumb:


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> I would imagine most small business owners lean to the right.
> 
> As a civil servant, a state government employee, working under a strongly conservative governor who seems hell bent on privatization of my facility....well, I'm feeling a little blue and leftish lately :lol:


From memory, a ditty to a clever little tune -- a little political song:
*
The fragrant honeysuckle spirals clockwise to the sun,
And many other creepers do the same.
But some climb anticlockwise, the vineweed does for one,
_Convulvis_ to give it proper name.
Rooted either side a door, one of each species grew,
And climbed toward the lintels' edge above,
Each spiraled toward the lintel in the only way it knew,
Touched tendrils -- and fellllll in lllllllllove!

Said the left thread honeysuckle, to the right hand thread vineweed,
"Oh let us get married, if our parent's don't mind we'd
Live happily and inseparable, inextricably entwined.
Oh let us get married," said the honeysuckle to the vineweed.

To the honeysuckle's parent it came as shock.
The vineweed, they said, were inferior stock.
"They're uncultivated, of breeding bereft,
They climb to the right and we climb to the left!
Think of your offshoots, if offshoots there be,
They'll never receive any blessing from me.
Poor little sucker, how will it learn,
When it is climbing, which way to turn?
Right? Left? What a disgrace!
Or it may go straight up and fall flat on its face!"

Together they found them the very next day.
They had pulled up their roots and just shriveled away.
Deprived of that freedom for which we much fight,
To veer to the left or to veeeeeer toooooo thuuuuuuu right!
*

I love Flanders and Swann. :smile:

Just finished the Szabo full of Dart Mix, riding back from Oriskany. Really nice!


----------



## 36Bones

FVF in the Diplomat and a Batch 19 Lager.


----------



## DanR

Just back from the gym. I dragged my daughter with me try out a new class they have called Body Pump. It's a one hour workout, mainly with a barbell and various weights. I "thought" I was in fairly good shape already, but the little gal teaching the class proved me wrong. I now feel like a slug (my whole body feels like jelly), so I've slunk back in my outdoor chair recovering with some 2008 GLP Fillmore...


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> I "thought" I was in fairly good shape already, but the little gal teaching the class proved me wrong.


For some reason that reminds of a day when I was -- gasp -- 38. A friend my identical age challenged me to some racketball. He played a lot, BTW. Being a jock of sorts, hitting balls with a stick being right in my wheelhouse, I gave him a good go! I played tennis and ping pong half decent, so it wasn't too far a stretch. The next day I thought I would DIE! I have never been so sore in my entire life. Nice intro to middle age, doncha think, or dontchoo? :lol:

Another bowl of Union Square in the ever-worthy Mayfair. A little dry stuff on the plate, but not enough, so I layered it dry-fresh-dry. Worked out perfect! p


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> Nice intro to middle age, doncha think, or dontchoo? :lol:


I just turned 40 this past September. It wasn't as bad as people make it out to be, until... I went to see the doctor the other day, you know the wise, old, physician... Nope! My doctor is a smoking hot, brazilian looking woman who I later learned is only 36 years old, and when she noticed my birthday said, "ooooh, you're 40 now, does that make you feel old?"

Uh, yep, now it does...

I'm still going to the doctor as often as I can! :lol:


----------



## freestoke

Old? At forty!? :sl I'm merely inexplicably wrinkled and sickly for a man of 29. :lol:

Adding 5B to the SWR really gives it some body. Yeah, the 4Dot again. What a player, eh!?


----------



## Dr. Plume

freestoke said:


> Old? At forty!? :sl I'm merely inexplicably wrinkled and sickly for a man of 29. :lol:
> 
> Adding 5B to the SWR really gives it some body. Yeah, the 4Dot again. What a player, eh!?


I am old at 25 with an inexplicably youthful complexion. :bounce:


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> Old? At forty!? :sl I'm merely inexplicably wrinkled and sickly for a man of 29. :lol:


It's all in your state of mind, isn't it Jim? I still feel like I can hang out and chat with my Daughter and her friends when they come over, but they just really want the old geezer to leave them alone!

Opened a tin of Rattray's Accountants Mixture last night. This one was recommended by Nachman a while back and has been sitting in my cellar since Dec of last year. What a nice tobacco. I really like it. Just the right amount of Latakia to be interesting!


----------



## 36Bones

Just got down mowing the back forty. Drinking some ice tea and enjoying Anni Kake in the DG Regal #65.


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> It's all in your state of mind, isn't it Jim?


Honestly, the way I think hasn't changed much since about 30. (Took me a while to work my way out of adolescence.) Of course, looked at another way, that makes me really old! :lol: I love Lou Grant's line, "I have a deathgrip on reality."

Getting ready to head back home. The Dart Mix is almost gone. Good stuff, Dart Mix, I'll miss it when it's gone.


----------



## 36Bones

Turned into a nice afternoon. Enjoying a nice breeze and warm temps. Voodoo Queen in the Diplomat. Need to finish the yard work, but there's always tomorrow for that.


----------



## Kevin Keith

PA in a MMCG


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Just finished Frog Morton in the Falcon.

Headed back out to sit in the sun and have a bowl of Sunday Picnic in the MM Diplomat.


----------



## Kevin Keith

FM is really good. Enjoy yourself Mark!


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Quick stop at my B&M for some Grousemoor in the 2 egg L'Anatra...still tryin to smoke that Ennerdale ghost out!!! Then heading for 18 at CC of Scranton!!!


----------



## gahdzila

I'm polishing off that little sample of Marble Kake in the Savinelli Capri...a big pipe, probably the largest capacity in my collection. Straight virginias like this are kinda boring to me sometimes, but they do better in a bigger pipe, and get even better near the bottom of the bowl. These last few puffs are exceptional!


----------



## Kevin Keith

MacB Virginia Flake, Savinelli Canadian.


----------



## 36Bones

1 liter of Dr. Pepper along with some Anni Kake in the CG. It's turned into a nice afternoon.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Diet coke and more Virginia Flake. It_ is _a good afternoon, isn't it?


----------



## gahdzila

~80 degrees, partly cloudy and breezy. Very pleasant. BMF in the Irish Seconds bent billiard.


----------



## Hambone1

Rattray's Hal O the wynd in a Peterson Bulldog Red Spigot fishtail


----------



## freestoke

Having some SWR in the Country Gentleman with some fresh ground Columbian. Had a couple of beers after golf, so I'm changing flavors. Played pretty decent today, and if the course wasn't in such awful shape I might have flirted with par, but I could only manage a 39. Gorgemous day to play!


----------



## Kevin Keith

Luxury English in a Blue Ridge 83/ ice water. Jim, sounds like you had a good day!
View attachment 72261


----------



## Kevin Keith

Vintage Syrian in a Dr. Grabow Viscount 81 (author)


----------



## freestoke

I don't even remember what's in this PPP, but it's damn strong. I know it's got 5B in it, but it's got more nic than that alone...maybe the Black XX and Union Square created some sort of synergistic combo. Or maybe I'm just weak today. :lol:


----------



## gahdzila

Irish Oak in the DG Royalton pot. Very good! Just finished off the jar...and ordered more


----------



## 36Bones

A ice cold homebrew and SL in the squat Kaywoodie.


----------



## freestoke

An Old Mil and a warm room with Dart Mix. My fingers are still cold. I hit one DEAD SOLID PERFECT, in the screws (for those who remember what that meant), flush, 110% -- 200 yards. Or maybe it was only 190. :lol: 55*, no sun, 20 mph wind with gusts to 35. And wet. Nice, huh? I hit the last green in regulation! :banana:


----------



## Dr. Plume

freestoke said:


> An Old Mil and a warm room with Dart Mix. My fingers are still cold. I hit one DEAD SOLID PERFECT, in the screws (for those who remember what that meant), flush, 110% -- 200 yards. Or maybe it was only 190. :lol: 55*, no sun, 20 mph wind with gusts to 35. And wet. Nice, huh? I hit the last green in regulation! :banana:


That's what keep people playing golf right there!


----------



## freestoke

That was a little tongue-in-cheek, Dave. :smile: On a hole where I typically hit driver and 7 iron to an easy wedge, I hit a GOOD tee shot and had to hammer a 3-hybrid to the front left edge. I have hit the par5 ninth many times in two, but today it was driver (crushed it), layup 3-hybrid and a FULL 6 iron! :shock: It was TOUGH out there, Dave! :faint:

Many of you non-golfers might wonder why one would suffer with it on a day like today, but you probably don't live in Central NY. It really gets hard to play with a five foot snowpack and temps below zero -- this is our last hurrah. Plus, you're supposed to suffer if you really love the game. More Dart Mix! p Barkeep! Pour me another Old Mil! :beerchug:


----------



## gahdzila

Esoterica Pembroke in the MM Freehand. I got this from the tobacco share thread, from desertlifter, if memory serves. My first thoughts were: medium English with.....something else. Tobaccoreviews says the something else is French cognac. Ok, that sounds about right. It's pretty good, but I wish it had a bit more oomph.

Edit - that may have been premature. The further down the bowl I get, the more I'm liking it!


----------



## Dr. Plume

freestoke said:


> That was a little tongue-in-cheek, Dave. :smile: On a hole where I typically hit driver and 7 iron to an easy wedge, I hit a GOOD tee shot and had to hammer a 3-hybrid to the front left edge. I have hit the par5 ninth many times in two, but today it was driver (crushed it), layup 3-hybrid and a FULL 6 iron! :shock: It was TOUGH out there, Dave! :faint:
> 
> Many of you non-golfers might wonder why one would suffer with it on a day like today, but you probably don't live in Central NY. It really gets hard to play with a five foot snowpack and temps below zero -- this is our last hurrah. Plus, you're supposed to suffer if you really love the game. More Dart Mix! p Barkeep! Pour me another Old Mil! :beerchug:


I love golf and playing it just don't have time or money while in France. I am pretty terrible but I do love when even in the most horrible of rounds one great hole or even just shot keeps you coming back not matter how frustrated you may have been previous. And no tongue in check it was a serious reply no jokes. p


----------



## Dr. Plume

Sl in the mm general Paton.


----------



## freestoke

Heading to the course! Should be a little nicer than yesterday. I'll probably walk today and I'll need the Zippo!


----------



## DanR

I spent last evening putting a really thorough cleaning on all my pipes. They look so nice and shiny now that I almost don't want to smoke them... 

Nah, just kidding!

Small pipeful of Erinmore Flake in the dunny for my lunch break.


----------



## karatekyle

One of those days! Running everywhere, it seems. A pouch of General original is keeping the lights on. Have a good afternoon, all!


----------



## CigarShop

Jim aka Freestroke, I lived in New Hartford for 3 years. Spent many a night at Vernon Downs smoking.


----------



## 36Bones

Still raining. Dr. Pepper and Voo Doo Queen in the DG Viking.


----------



## Nachman

36Bones said:


> Still raining. Dr. Pepper and Voo Doo Queen in the DG Viking.


Wow, I missed the period and read your post as "Still raining Dr Pepper.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Nachman said:


> Wow, I missed the period and read your post as "Still raining Dr Pepper.


I did too! I was like man now that sounds good. Drying some Fvf for tonight just restocked my supply.


----------



## gahdzila

36Bones said:


> Still raining. Dr. Pepper and Voo Doo Queen in the DG Viking.


Wait a sec. Isn't that a new-to-you pipe? And you didn't post a pic :nono:

Polishing off the Pembroke. It wasn't enough for a pipeful, so it got a healthy dose of Billy Budd :thumb:


----------



## 36Bones

gahdzila said:


> Wait a sec. Isn't that a new-to-you pipe? And you didn't post a pic :nono:


Here ya go Mr. Smarty-pants. I did post a pic, and in the appropriate thread, I might add. So, to you, I say............:cheeky:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-tobacco-bombs/317748-kevin-got-me.html

:smile:


----------



## freestoke

A brutal riposte, Hilman. :fencing: Excellent! 'Twixt gut and bladder interposed, eh Clifford! :faint:

I got bored with the PPP so I sliced off a bunch of coins of Black XX onto the plate. Definitely upped the ante there! p Having some higher octane in the Country Gentleman. :tu Too many coins on the plate now, though. I'll never finish it today.


----------



## freestoke

Two bowls of PPP plus about 50% Black XX. Yowzah! I mean, the PPP wasn't that lame to begin with! :shock: The way I figure it, since nicotine is a brain stimulant (the best so far identified, BTW, much to the chagrin of the TobakNazis :smile, I should be sharp for the debate tonight! You bozos ain't slippin' NUTTIN' past me, you got t'at paisans!?


----------



## gahdzila

36Bones said:


> Here ya go Mr. Smarty-pants. I did post a pic, and in the appropriate thread, I might add. So, to you, I say............:cheeky:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-tobacco-bombs/317748-kevin-got-me.html
> 
> :smile:


Ah. So you did. 

Nice pipe!


----------



## 36Bones

gahdzila said:


> Ah. So you did.
> 
> Nice pipe!


Thank you, my friend. :tu


----------



## redsmoker666

A nice bowl of erinmore mixture.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Just smoked through an mm general sun tzu with st James flake. Yum go Vapers


----------



## Kevin Keith

36Bones said:


> Here ya go Mr. Smarty-pants. I did post a pic, and in the appropriate thread, I might add. So, to you, I say............:cheeky:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-tobacco-bombs/317748-kevin-got-me.html
> 
> :smile:


Yeah Clifford! Keep up! :banana: :kev: :razz:


----------



## Nachman

Just smoked a MM Patriot full of Sugar Barrel. Just not enough umph in it for me, but I try it every once in a while to see if my taste has changed. Nope.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Was going to grab a lunch smoke in my car but saw a lady sitting in the car next to me enjoying a book on her break. There's a state park about a mile from work so I decided to drive over there to smoke a bowl. Once in the park, I noticed too many people hanging around the main lot and decided to go up a less traveled trail. Imagine my delight when I stumbled on a RC Airport. Several guys were there flying their planes, so I loaded up a bowl of Billy Budd and hopped up on the bleachers to enjoy the impromptu air show. I knew the airfield was there but had never stopped to check it out. What an enjoyable hour!


----------



## 36Bones

mcgreggor57 said:


> Was going to grab a lunch smoke in my car but saw a lady sitting in the car next to me enjoying a book on her break. There's a state park about a mile from work so I decided to drive over there to smoke a bowl. Once in the park, I noticed too many people hanging around the main lot and decided to go up a less traveled trail. Imagine my delight when I stumbled on a RC Airport. Several guys were there flying their planes, so I loaded up a bowl of Billy Budd and hopped up on the bleachers to enjoy the impromptu air show. I knew the airfield was there but had never stopped to check it out. What an enjoyable hour!


Well, now we know your _new_ secret lunch/smoke spot, Gregg. Sound like a great lunch break to me.


----------



## mcgreggor57

36Bones said:


> Well, now we know your _new_ secret lunch/smoke spot, Gregg. Sound like a great lunch break to me.


Yep, can't believe I hadn't thought of going there before. The planes were fun to watch and no one seemed to mind a spectator in their midst. Thankfully the city smoking ban doesn't apply to parks. Next time I'll have to remember to grab a book and really enjoy a proper break.

There is a pond on the grounds of our office complex that I tried going to once, but all of the no trespassing signs sort of put a damper on grabbing a seat on the picnic table. I'm pretty sure that is property of one of the private office buildings. My only other options have been to drive around with a smoke or walk all around the parking lot...although we do have a walking circuit around the area but that's too much like work LOL.


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Tried out HOTW for the first time in my 2012 Puff via Mike on the Tobacco Share thread...very enjoyable will have to pick up a tin or 2 to age! Next up going to try out sone HH Vintage Syrian in the 2 egg L'Anatra care of Jim!


----------



## freestoke

I liked HOTW. :tu * http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...o-review-rattrays-hal-o-wynd.html#post3506687* Hope that VS serves you well! :smile:

Dart Mix. Getting ready to throw a few darts (no golf today), then sally forth into the 21st Century to pick up the new 42"LED TV. :banana:

Oh...and an early Old Mil. (Tip from the top: When they hand you the breathalyzer, don't try to light it.)


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> Oh...and an early Old Mil. (Tip from the top: When they hand you the breathalyzer, don't try to light it.)


...or drink it!


----------



## Tony78

A splendid day in Chicagoland. Beautiful weather today, 75 and sunny. I'm sitting outside with my laptop working having some Royal Yacht.


----------



## TheRooster

Had some Aged Burley flake in my little meershaum dublin.


----------



## gahdzila

GH Sweet Rum Twist in a cob. Absolutely wonderful stuff.


----------



## 36Bones

Chocolate flake and some Dr. Pepper. Beautiful day.


----------



## The Mad Professor

Hitting the hard stuff today - finally smoking pipes at work, not a common thing for me. Some KK to start the day and some RY for lunch. 1792 is next for the afternoon break. Then I think I'll wrap up after work with some Irish Flake.


----------



## False Cast

I agree Prof, it sounds like a 1792 kind of day. And that it shall be.


----------



## Kevin Keith

SWr in the MMCG...very pleasant day here in North Texas!


----------



## Tony78

Heading out for a walk with a Savenelli packed with C&D Junkyard Dawg.


----------



## Fraze

Boswell Burley in a Diplomat.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Mm general Paton full of sl


----------



## The Mad Professor

Well I survived the overdose of vitamin N yesterday, and smoking some more Irish Flake today, with a side order of snus. I'm holding up ok for the second day without smoking cigs at work. I have tomorrow off, so that will help.
At least it's a beautiful autumn day here - slightly chilly in the shop (which is a nice reprieve from the +100*F heat we were having until a week ago!). Looking forward to another "cold" winter.


----------



## Couch_Incident

I picked up a tin of Squadron Leader for lunch. Very enjoyable.

Couch


----------



## Dr. Plume

Couch_Incident said:


> I picked up a tin of Squadron Leader for lunch. Very enjoyable.
> 
> Couch


Yes very enjoyable I am smoking a lot of this right now!


----------



## karatekyle

The Mad Professor said:


> Well I survived the overdose of vitamin N yesterday, and smoking some more Irish Flake today, with a side order of snus. I'm holding up ok for the second day without smoking cigs at work. I have tomorrow off, so that will help.
> At least it's a beautiful autumn day here - slightly chilly in the shop (which is a nice reprieve from the +100*F heat we were having until a week ago!). Looking forward to another "cold" winter.


What kind of snus do you use? Snus newbie, here.


----------



## freestoke

Back from a horrendous round on a BEAUTIFUL day! A bad round of golf on a warm fall day is always better than shoveling snow on a cold fall day -- which might be here next week! 

Having some PA/5B in the Country Gentleman -- and an Old Mil! :beerchug:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Just had Frog Morton in a Falcon at work.


----------



## The Mad Professor

karatekyle said:


> What kind of snus do you use? Snus newbie, here.


Me too Kyle. I've gotten the Camel brand ones from 7/11, instead of buying cigs. Really don't know the variety out there or where to even get "good" snus. It's not really my thing, but takes the edge off better than a pipe, and I can snus at my desk. Besides, anything is better than Copenhagen or Skoal to me! uke:


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Day of relaxation so I decided to spend the day at my local B&M. Very active pipe day...3 bowls! Finished off my sample of HOTW from the tobacco share and it was wonderful. Then to some C&D Strathspey...not impressed at all! Finished off with some Tree Mixture, which was very good!


----------



## gahdzila

The Mad Professor said:


> Me too Kyle. I've gotten the Camel brand ones from 7/11, instead of buying cigs. Really don't know the variety out there or *where to even get "good" snus. * It's not really my thing, but takes the edge off better than a pipe, and I can snus at my desk. Besides, anything is better than Copenhagen or Skoal to me! uke:


Northerner. Buy Swedish Snus & American Snuff Online. The #1 Smokeless Tobacco Store on Internet !

General Dry Mint Mini portion, and Göteborgs Rapé are my favorites. I haven't tried that many, TBH. I'd much rather smoke a pipe, but that's impossible at work, and my shifts are 12 hours long.

A had a very bold peppery cigar earlier, so I'm just having a little PA in the Comoys bulldog.


----------



## scopawl

I was happily having a bowlful of Captain Black Royal last night when the weather started playing up and bombarded me with hailstones and snow (I tend to smoke in the garden...) So I had to beat a hasty retreat inside. I'll be continuing that pipe in a few moments seeing as the weather's looking much better and I've pretty much finished my work for the day. Hopefully a slightly more relaxing afternoon than last night!


----------



## 36Bones

karatekyle said:


> What kind of snus do you use? Snus newbie, here.


I buy a can of Camel Snus Frost OTC every once in awhile. General mint is another good one that I like. I bought a can of General when I was in Austin a few weeks back. It's in the fridge relaxing.


----------



## 36Bones

It's a balmy 53* and 20 mph North winds. Enjoying some hot spice tea the wife made and Windsor in the Savinelli.


----------



## karatekyle

gahdzila said:


> Northerner. Buy Swedish Snus & American Snuff Online. The #1 Smokeless Tobacco Store on Internet !
> 
> General Dry Mint Mini portion, and Göteborgs Rapé are my favorites. I haven't tried that many, TBH. I'd much rather smoke a pipe, but that's impossible at work, and my shifts are 12 hours long.
> 
> A had a very bold peppery cigar earlier, so I'm just having a little PA in the Comoys bulldog.


Northerner doesn't ship to South Dakota! Bums me out.

The first few cans I've bought have been General straight. Getting a little tired of the full flavor. I think I'll grab a can or two of something minty next time I'm in town. Either Mint or Wintergreen.


----------



## freestoke

Warmer here than in Texas!? :spy: And it's even two hours later! Still about 56 here, after low 70s on the course. I played super today! After the last few days, I figured my game was totally gone forever, but it resurfaced unexpectedly. 37, but it could have been even better. :smile: Inexplicable. (Well, I canned a 30 footer on 6 and chipped in at 7, so that definitely chopped off a couple of shots. :lol

Relaxing with the Country Gent and Louisiana Flake -- and an Old Mil. :beerchug:


----------



## Dr. Plume

freestoke said:


> Warmer here than in Texas!? :spy: And it's even two hours later! Still about 56 here, after low 70s on the course. I played super today! After the last few days, I figured my game was totally gone forever, but it resurfaced unexpectedly. 37, but it could have been even better. :smile: Inexplicable. (Well, I canned a 30 footer on 6 and chipped in at 7, so that definitely chopped off a couple of shots. :lol
> 
> *Relaxing with the Country Gent and Louisiana Flake -- and an Old Mil*. :beerchug:


You seem to be liking this combo a lot recently! Sounds like a good round today!


----------



## DanR

Sitting in the sun trying to stay warm, enjoying a nice bowl of Stoney before I head off to Vegas for the next 6 days (work related). Just my luck, I come home on the 1st, and the west coast pipe show (in vegas) starts on the 3rd...


----------



## tar heel

Setup camp in the garage to smoke three bowls of Boswell's Berry Cobbler in a cob, each with a Sam Adams winter lager. Switched to a Peterson WS Oscar Wilde to smoke some HV with an SA Boston Lager. My tongue is almost shot and my team is tied...:faint:


----------



## freestoke

We'll be going to the Steuben Historical Society's annual play tonight. Really funny and cool, just a bunch of locals, no real actors. Very interesting stuff about Steuben, NY, back in the '80s, taken from a long-running diary, written by one of the residents of the time. The same people play the same characters every year, so it's sort of a soap opera, with some other part of the diary being played out every year. :lol: All the dirt on the Steuben townsfolk, when the first phone came to town, how they started the cheese factory at the bottom of Slow Hill...neat stuff. Always entertaining -- and it comes with a roast pork dinner, family style at the big tables. :lol: 

Today, I hit the hardest hit tee shot I've hit since the scramble at Rome Country Club in July, at the 17th, which heretofore had been my tee shot of the season. I was on the 6th hole, today, after thinking the thought on the 5th tee, "Why aren't you hitting the ball as hard as you can? What's with all the 'swing mechanics'?" At the 5th, I swung as hard as I could, coming right out of my shoes, just like I used to. (For those who think this doesn't work, get a gander at Bubba Watson, okay? :lol I crushed it at the 5th, straight and long. So at the 6th, I did it again and absolutely pured it, 280 yards with very little roll. Who knows how long it would have gone in 95*, with hard fairways and a tailwind. My longest ever on that hole (I've played it hundreds of times) was 325, and I'm thinking this one would have gone even farther. Yeah, those guys on tour carry it 300, but they aren't small, sickly old men, either...and they work out it the fitness trailer, instead of posting to a pipe forum while drinking Old Milwaukee and smoking a bowl of 5100 in the Mayfair.

But it brought me back to a proper thought that I've had before: Practice easy and play hard. As Hogan said, "Hit the ball as hard as you can with both hands." 

Man this Red Cake is good. p


----------



## 36Bones

53* and no wind. It's actually a nice day all things considered. Enjoying some Dr. Pepper and Chocolate Flake in the DG Viking.


----------



## 36Bones

freestoke said:


> We'll be going to the Steuben Historical Society's annual play tonight. Really funny and cool, just a bunch of locals, no real actors. Very interesting stuff about Steuben, NY, back in the '80s, taken from a long-running diary, written by one of the residents of the time. The same people play the same characters every year, so it's sort of a soap opera, with some other part of the diary being played out every year. :lol: All the dirt on the Steuben townsfolk, when the first phone came to town, how they started the cheese factory at the bottom of Slow Hill...neat stuff. Always entertaining -- and it comes with a roast pork dinner, family style at the big tables. :lol:
> 
> Today, I hit the hardest hit tee shot I've hit since the scramble at Rome Country Club in July, at the 17th, which heretofore had been my tee shot of the season. I was on the 6th hole, today, after thinking the thought on the 5th tee, "Why aren't you hitting the ball as hard as you can? What's with all the 'swing mechanics'?" At the 5th, I swung as hard as I could, coming right out of my shoes, just like I used to. (For those who think this doesn't work, get a gander at Bubba Watson, okay? :lol I crushed it at the 5th, straight and long. So at the 6th, I did it again and absolutely pured it, 280 yards with very little roll. Who knows how long it would have gone in 95*, with hard fairways and a tailwind. My longest ever on that hole (I've played it hundreds of times) was 325, and I'm thinking this one would have gone even farther. Yeah, those guys on tour carry it 300, but they aren't small, sickly old men, either...and they work out it the fitness trailer, instead of posting to a pipe forum while drinking Old Milwaukee and smoking a bowl of 5100 in the Mayfair.
> 
> But it brought me back to a proper thought that I've had before: Practice easy and play hard. As Hogan said, "Hit the ball as hard as you can with both hands."
> 
> Man this Red Cake is good. p


I must try this #5100 sometime. It sounds tasty.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Tambo, thanks to Clifford, It's definitely a full flavored smoke.


----------



## 36Bones

Dr. Pepper and Chocolate flake in the squat Kaywoodie.


----------



## Dr. Plume

36Bones said:


> Dr. Pepper and Chocolate flake in the squat Kaywoodie.


Which chocolate flake do you smoke sg?


----------



## 36Bones

Dr. Plume said:


> Which chocolate flake do you smoke sg?


Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Bulk Bob's Chocolate Flake Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com One of my favorite combos CF and Dr. Pepper. A perfect match, IMHO.


----------



## freestoke

Everything is better with Dr. Pepper, especially if it's the real Dr. Pepper, still produced somewhere in Texas and ?...maybe Kentucky or someplace like that. The rest of it is prune flavored corn syrup. sigh. Wish I could get the real stuff this far north. The corn syrup Dr. Pepper is still better than cola drinks, for sure.

In another attempt to reign in the PPP, I crumbled up the three remaining coins of Black XX on the plate and mixed it all together with the dust from the Serial Aromatics Pouch, slivers of Louisiana Flake and various other droppings. Smoking my second bowl of it now in the Country Gentleman, who's starting to complain loudly and threatening to call the lawyers about the abuse clauses in his contract. p

Just heard Jim Cantore tell us that the storm surge is already 2 feet higher than Irene and getting higher, and that the subways missed being flooded by 1 foot during Irene. "So, yeah, I'd say the water's probably going to get into the subways." Yikes!


----------



## Dr. Plume

freestoke said:


> Everything is better with Dr. Pepper, especially if it's the real Dr. Pepper, still produced somewhere in Texas and ?...maybe Kentucky or someplace like that. The rest of it is prune flavored corn syrup. sigh. Wish I could get the real stuff this far north. The corn syrup Dr. Pepper is still better than cola drinks, for sure.
> 
> In another attempt to reign in the PPP, I crumbled up the three remaining coins of Black XX on the plate and mixed it all together with the dust from the Serial Aromatics Pouch, slivers of Louisiana Flake and various other droppings. Smoking my second bowl of it now in the Country Gentleman, who's starting to complain loudly and threatening to call the lawyers about the abuse clauses in his contract. p
> 
> Just heard Jim Cantore tell us that the storm surge is already 2 feet higher than Irene and getting higher, and that the subways missed being flooded by 1 foot during Irene. "So, yeah, I'd say the water's probably going to get into the subways." Yikes!


One cool thin about France is that corn syrup is outlawed and I can attest that all the cokes especially dr. Pepper taste better


----------



## gahdzila

freestoke said:


> Everything is better with Dr. Pepper, especially if it's the real Dr. Pepper, still produced somewhere in Texas and ?...maybe Kentucky or someplace like that. The rest of it is prune flavored corn syrup. sigh. Wish I could get the real stuff this far north. The corn syrup Dr. Pepper is still better than cola drinks, for sure.
> 
> In another attempt to reign in the PPP, I crumbled up the three remaining coins of Black XX on the plate and mixed it all together with the dust from the Serial Aromatics Pouch, slivers of Louisiana Flake and various other droppings. Smoking my second bowl of it now in the Country Gentleman, who's starting to complain loudly and threatening to call the lawyers about the abuse clauses in his contract. p
> 
> Just heard *Jim Cantore* tell us that the storm surge is already 2 feet higher than Irene and getting higher, and that the subways missed being flooded by 1 foot during Irene. "So, yeah, I'd say the water's probably going to get into the subways." Yikes!


I've seen enough of that guy on TV to know that if I ever see him in person, I'm running the other direction! Nasty hurricane coming your way? Cantore is there with bells on.


----------



## mikebjrtx

Dr. Plume said:


> One cool thin about France is that corn syrup is outlawed and I can attest that all the cokes especially dr. Pepper taste better


We have commercials all the time saying sugar is sugar and your body can't tell the difference, but the last time I checked my tongue was part of my body.


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> I've seen enough of that guy on TV to know that if I ever see him in person, I'm running the other direction! Nasty hurricane coming your way? Cantore is there with bells on.


:biglaugh:

We're not getting much but a heavy wind and a little rain and that's going to be about it for Central New York for a couple of days. Those guys down in the city are getting pounded, though. :frown: Gonna be a tough few days for the people up and down the coast, so let's hope the power comes back on fast.

Sitting here watching it all on the tube, having a bowl of PA. There's a little water in the subways already and we're two hours from max. Not good.


----------



## The Mad Professor

I pre-packed 3 pipes today before work. Smoked the RY this morning. Now I have to decide between the KK or FVF for the midday smoke. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I'm heading out to the porch with a HUGE Savinelli rusticated paneled billiard fulla Bob's Chocolate Flake.

It's sunny today and a balmy 65 deg!


----------



## Tony78

47 brr. I setup a folding table in the garage under an electric heater and moved my office to the garage. Had a cob full of EMP.


----------



## ProbateGeek

The Mad Professor said:


> I pre-packed 3 pipes today before work. Smoked the RY this morning. Now I have to decide between the KK or FVF for the midday smoke. Decisions, decisions...


Great choices, Joe. I'd go with the KK - FVF sometimes bites me a little.

On second thought, I'd load up another Royal Yacht. p


----------



## MiamiMikePA

No smoke for 2 days because of Sandy. Heading to my local B&M for a smoke soon...well more than likely 2 smokes. Def going to take some Grousemoor for my 2nd smoke, but I think I'm going to crack a new tin for the first. What to try...decisions? Went to look at my online cellar, but it appears to be down. Guess I'll have to do this the old fashioned way...pull out the tins/jars and take a look what's brewing!


----------



## mcgreggor57

Billy Budd in my Country Gentleman in the park at lunch. My job is relatively stress free, but today the stars aligned to form a complete cluster ... I really needed to get out and clear my head. Came real close to grabbing the flask out of my golf bag in the trunk


----------



## ProbateGeek

Gregg - save the flask for an afternoon break. :tongue1:


----------



## freestoke

mcgreggor57 said:


> Came real close to grabbing the flask out of my golf bag in the trunk


Ah, the liquid center golf bag. :tu A nice clean FourDot pot full of SWR right now. Very nice! p


----------



## The Mad Professor

Had a bowl of PZ on the way in and finished the Erinmore from last night for lunch. LNF already pre-loaded for later - I gotta smoke through these last 3 bowls of my open stash so I can try some of my aged stuff! p


----------



## freestoke

Somehow, I've arrived at the dart complex pipeless. :frown: This is a revoltin' development. No pipes for at least 3 hours. :tsk:


----------



## gahdzila

Nightcap in the black DG Big Pipe Dublin.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> Somehow, I've arrived at the dart complex pipeless. :frown: This is a revoltin' development. No pipes for at least 3 hours. :tsk:


_< psst! Jim! Check your front pocket - should be a small tin of Tom Buck in there. . . >_


----------



## 36Bones

Enjoying some Sutliff Great Outdoors in the Diplomat, courtesy of a trade with Jessica (jphank).


----------



## El wedo del milagro

36Bones said:


> Enjoying some Sutliff Great Outdoors in the Diplomat, courtesy of a trade with Jessica (jphank).


That's some good stuff, Hilman. I don't go for aero's much, but when I want one I reach for Great Outdoors.


----------



## gahdzila

Royal Yacht, followed by GH Sweet Rum Twist in the MM Pride.


----------



## ProbateGeek

About to crack open the afternoon's first bowl of 1792 Flake. Surprise, huh? p


----------



## freestoke

Finishing the LF I started before dinner and the DGT is working just fine.


----------



## gahdzila

ProbateGeek said:


> About to crack open the afternoon's first bowl of 1792 Flake. Surprise, huh? p


Almost as surprising as me having PA and 5 Brothers with my coffee this morning


----------



## laloin

sipping on a bowl of AK in my no named bent Dublin. Good stuff, lots of figs with some chocolate tones. Can't wait to try AK with some age on it. Can only get better


----------



## 36Bones

Eating some leftover fried chicken. 64* degrees and beautiful. Going to start on the back forty and mow some while I smoke some Pirate Kake in the CG.


----------



## Chris0673

Angler's Dream in my Dr. Grabow while sitting outside...in the cold (40 degrees)...in the dark...listening to the Chinooks spool up for a flight later on.


----------



## gahdzila

Cleaning up the PPP with the Country Gentleman.


----------



## ProbateGeek

In this election week a growing number of us pipe nuts are planning on reaching out to our brothers across the aisle - the cigar/pipe aisle, that is - this Saturday 11/10/12. We will do this primarily by posting our usual morning/afternoon/tonight piping details over on a very much frequented cigar thread "*http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...57422-what-you-smoking-right-now-iii-406.html*", currently at post # 20,259 (sheez! That's a lot of cigars!). We are hoping both to rib our cigar buddies a little and to invite a few others to try our slope for a while, if they be so interested.

For best effects, we intend to include lots of juicy photos/pics of pipes and, especially, pipe tobacco in all its glorious forms. The photos can be our own or "borrowed" from elsewhere on the interwebs. I know it was eventually the photos of some gorgeous flakes that got me finally heading out to my local tobacconist to pick up my first cobs and beginner tobaccos. We are planting seeds only - their insatiable love of the cigar leaf will certainly lead a few of them into our inner sanctums (_sancta?_), and once here - they are goners. 
p

So far, those participating are:

1. ProbateGeek
2. The Mad Professor
3. Dr. Plume
4. El wedo del milagro
5. 36Bones
6. DanR
7. gahdzila

Feel free to add your name to the list. Should be at the very least interesting to see the reactions ("What the hell are these guys doing over here?!?"), and could be quite fun.

Additional ideas/recommendations welcome. Here's a link to a fresh thread about this: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/318683-what-we-smoking.html#post3722500


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> In this election week a growing number of us pipe nuts are planning on reaching out to our brothers across the aisle - the cigar/pipe aisle, that is - this Saturday 11/10/12. We will do this primarily by posting our usual morning/afternoon/tonight piping details over on a very much frequented cigar thread "*http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...57422-what-you-smoking-right-now-iii-406.html*", currently at post # 20,259 (sheez! That's a lot of cigars!). We are hoping both to rib our cigar buddies a little and to invite a few others to try our slope for a while, if they be so interested.
> 
> For best effects, we intend to include lots of juicy photos/pics of pipes and, especially, pipe tobacco in all its glorious forms. The photos can be our own or "borrowed" from elsewhere on the interwebs. I know it was eventually the photos of some gorgeous flakes that got me finally heading out to my local tobacconist to pick up my first cobs and beginner tobaccos. We are planting seeds only - their insatiable love of the cigar leaf will certainly lead a few of them into our inner sanctums (_sancta?_), and once here - they are goners.
> p
> 
> So far, those participating are:
> 
> 1. ProbateGeek
> 2. The Mad Professor
> 3. Dr. Plume
> 4. El wedo del milagro
> 5. 36Bones
> 6. DanR
> 7. gahdzila
> 
> Feel free to add your name to the list. Should be at the very least interesting to see the reactions ("What the hell are these guys doing over here?!?"), and could be quite fun.
> 
> Additional ideas/recommendations welcome. Here's a link to a fresh thread about this: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/318683-what-we-smoking.html#post3722500


With fear and trembling keyboard, I'll do it. :behindsofa:

1. ProbateGeek
2. The Mad Professor
3. Dr. Plume
4. El wedo del milagro
5. 36Bones
6. DanR
7. gahdzila
8. freestoke


----------



## ProbateGeek

Great, Jim. What's the worst that can happen? 
Cost of a new mailbox? :shock:


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Great, Jim. What's the worst that can happen?
> Cost of a new mailbox? :shock:


"My strength is the strength of ten, because my heart is pure." Lord Tennyson.

Plus also too, I found my Serial Aromatics Pouch! One day a few weeks ago, I went to the first tee with my windbreaker on, which contained the pouch. It was warmer than I anticipated, and I took it off and stuffed it in my bag, pouch and all. Been missing ever since.

I've been riding the Legend really hard, three bowls of the SAP and another of Dart Mix. I also discovered that I had taken the dart pipe with me the other day, so that stays here now. "Work expands to fill the time allotted to it."

Washing down the Dart Mix with some Labatt Blue, since I'm fresh out of the good stuff.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> "My strength is the strength of ten, because my heart is pure." Lord Tennyson.


Tennyson would have dug this:






LOVED that show in 1967.



freestoke said:


> Washing down the Dart Mix with some Labatt Blue, since I'm fresh out of the good stuff.


The good stuff? Meaning, Old Milwaukie?


----------



## szyzk

ProbateGeek said:


> Great, Jim. What's the worst that can happen?
> Cost of a new mailbox? :shock:


If anyone needs an armed escort, let me know. Just sing this song and I'll come running:

"If you'll be my bodyguard
I can be your long lost pal
I can call you (insert your name here)
And (insert your name here) when you call me
You can call me... Andy"


----------



## Tony78

C&D Junkyard Dawg in my Pete 314


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I loaded the MM General with four layers of PA seperated by 3 well dried coins of Sweet Rum Twist.

I have a cheap beer and a beyond-top-shelf rum to sip on. It took alot of luck and hard work to get this rum. It's so good it makes my nipples hard! :new_all_coholic:


----------



## Dr. Plume

Grousemoor in a fresh cob


----------



## gahdzila

Walnut in the unnamed squashed tomato. Interesting! Basically an American drugstore burley with an English twist, and that's what it tastes like to me. A little hint of latakia (and maybe some oriental?) on a base of lightly sweetened mild burley. I must try it in a cob next.


----------



## Scott W.

More penzance in the blowfish. Smoked some this morning with coffee, now more with lunch. Up in the office, nice.


----------



## freestoke

The Dart Mix in the Legend -- or is it the Pride? :dunno: Never remember which is which. Was thinking about what was actually in this Dart Mix. Three Blind Moose, 1Q, PA, Kendal's Kentucky...I know I posted the mix, but don't know where. 

And an Old Mil, of course!


----------



## gahdzila

freestoke said:


> The Dart Mix in *the Legend -- or is it the Pride? *:dunno: Never remember which is which. Was thinking about what was actually in this Dart Mix. Three Blind Moose, 1Q, PA, Kendal's Kentucky...I know I posted the mix, but don't know where.
> 
> And an Old Mil, of course!


Legend is plastered bowl, yellow dyed, orange stem. Pride has a black stem, and the cob is natural and unfinished. But they appear to be exactly the same size and shape.



gahdzila said:


> I must try it in a cob next.


And so I am!

Walnut in the MM Legend.

I think I like it better in a cob, which isn't surprising. But I've had a couple of big strong beers (a Guinness and a Sierra Nevada Porter), so not only are my taste buds skewed a bit, but my nicotine appetite is much bigger when I drink, so the Walnut seems a little 'watered down' to me right now, if that makes sense. Nonetheless, I'm enjoying it!


----------



## freestoke

Just finished a big bowl of Billy Budd in the Falcon Hyperbole. Think I'll crank up the other Falcon, say with some Louisiana Flake.

It was the Pride. I can never get binary information straight. :ask:


----------



## gahdzila

More PA, followed by Peterson Irish Oak in the Falcon. The more Irish Oak I smoke, the more I like it :thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A half bowl of Irish flake breaking in the new Ascorti i just got from John IndigoSmoke Thanks bro very nice!


----------



## freestoke

Got the little Falcon going. Small. Even smaller than the Mayfair prince. It is filled with very dry PPP, heavy on the dust, with some fresh, thin, wet coins of BXX mixed in. Superior. Smells like smoked beef jerky. :tu


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Smoking a bowl of Stonehaven in the Grandi great after dinner smoke! The Grandi smokes cool and easy on the draw! The kicker John sent a cob to try and a sample of Hazelnut tobacco! I am allergic to Hazelnuts and put it to the side. My daughter Lilian comes home and says "Dad a Corn Cob pipe" i say yes she says" you see the red streaks that's made from Red Corn" I say wow she says: "I always wanted to try a corn cob pipe but the only thing the kids at school smoke is pot"! I say well your 18 now would you like to try the Hazelnut. Long story short she is sitting next to me smoking the Cob. " Dad that bites my tongue" I say puff slowly she says" It keeps going out" I say that's okay relight! The experience Priceless thanks again John God Bless!


----------



## The Mad Professor

More LNF. Getting closer to cracking the aged stuff! One more flake to go...


----------



## Desertlifter

GLP Lagonda in my bjarne saucer. While on a stroll through east Portland. Life is good.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Welcome to Portland, Brian. I'm parked downtown on Broadway waiting for my wife to get out of the office. Good walking, and puffing, weather.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kramer's Father Dempsey Thanks John Indigosmoke!


----------



## szyzk

I have a terrible taste for Ennerdale (since yesterday, actually) but I woke up with some sort of horrendous cold/flu mutation wrecking havoc on me.

So, I stayed inside and between doses of medicine and nodding on and off all day, I bid on a few pipes that are ending tomorrow. Why not?


----------



## ProbateGeek

szyzk said:


> I have a terrible taste for Ennerdale (since yesterday, actually) but I woke up with some sort of horrendous cold/flu mutation wrecking havoc on me.
> 
> So, I stayed inside and between doses of medicine and nodding on and off all day, I bid on a few pipes that are ending tomorrow. Why not?


Ah HA! Yet another instance where some of my patented _Ennerdale Snuff_© might come in handy. I really need to whip up another batch - Jim is no doubt jonesing for this, as well. :biggrin:


----------



## szyzk

ProbateGeek said:


> Ah HA! Yet another instance where some of my patented _Ennerdale Snuff_© might come in handy. I really need to whip up another batch - Jim is no doubt jonesing for this, as well. :biggrin:


Nasal snuff? Not to be too gross, but I highly doubt you'd find room to fit anything more in my nose right now... Still, that sounds mighty good as my favorite snuffs are all very floral and soapy.


----------



## Fraze

Couldn't resist.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just had a bowl of Peterson's perfect plug in my Ascorti Bulldog.


----------



## szyzk

szyzk said:


> So, I stayed inside and between doses of medicine and nodding on and off all day, I bid on a few pipes that are ending tomorrow. Why not?


Update: I didn't win any of the pipes I was bidding on. So, the search continues for a light, delicate, Danish-inspired beauty and/or a curvy horn... Some day, some day.

In the meantime, my ears popped and I'm starting to get a sense of smell again, so the countdown to Ennerdale begins!


----------



## freestoke

szyzk said:


> In the meantime, my ears popped and I'm starting to get a sense of smell again, so the countdown to Ennerdale begins!


Brave mensch, Andrew! You gotta drop in on your home turf and witness the invasion of the stem people! :lol:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...57422-what-you-smoking-right-now-iii-408.html


----------



## szyzk

freestoke said:


> Brave mensch, Andrew!


If I continue to heal at the rate I am, I'm thinking that the sweet Ennerdale will be torched Monday morning. We'll see.



freestoke said:


> You gotta drop in on your home turf and witness the invasion of the stem people! :lol:


I love it!

If I was even close to being healthy enough to participate, I would. Aside from the hankerin' for Ennerdale, I have one bowl left of Three Nuns (1996) that's staring at me, the remainder of a tin of McCelland Arcadia (2000) on the nightstand next to me, and as pathetic as this sounds, I _just found_ a tin of Blakeney's Best Tawny Flake (2003, I think) that I misplaced after purchase - I found hidden in a dingy old tobacco shop earlier this summer and it was put in a drawer in our dining room instead of in my tobacco room.


----------



## freestoke

szyzk said:


> I _just found_ a tin of *Blakeney's Best Tawny Flake* (2003, I think) that I misplaced after purchase - I found hidden in a dingy old tobacco shop earlier this summer and it was put in a drawer in our dining room instead of in my tobacco room.


Arcane! I didn't know McClelland gave their tabaks names quite that Limey-tinged. You oughta just post what you'd be smokin' if ya could. :smile:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Sipping on a straight Country Gentleman (for you, Robert!), or two, or three, filled with Royal Yacht. This tobac is right up there with the 1792 Flake for me. Simply lovely.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I cracked open a tin of Royal Yacht about a week ago and tried two bowls. Didn't like it. It seemed ascerbic, sharp, and harsh.

I just tried my third bowl just now. I didn't dry it out at all this time. It was a wee bit better. If I took the tinyest little puff, blew most of it out, then retrohaled it wasn't too bad and even had a wee hint of sweet and fruity.

I want to like it, as it is so highly spoken of around here, but don't know if it will happen by the time the tin runs out.


----------



## ProbateGeek

El wedo del milagro said:


> I cracked open a tin of Royal Yacht about a week ago and tried two bowls. Didn't like it. It seemed ascerbic, sharp, and harsh.
> 
> I just tried my third bowl just now. I didn't dry it out at all this time. It was a wee bit better. If I took the tinyest little puff, blew most of it out, then retrohaled it wasn't too bad and even had a wee hint of sweet and fruity.
> 
> I want to like it, as it is so highly spoken of around here, but don't know if it will happen by the time the tin runs out.


Mark, the first time I smoked it (thanks, Jim!) it was so-so, and nothing I would have considered purchasing. I jarred up the rest of the sample and forgot about it. Some months later I revisited it, and was hooked from there on out. Don't know why. Some days it does not taste at all like I expect it, and I begin to worry. But if I put it away for a day or two, on return it is excellent again.

Who knows why. The vagaries of the leaf. . .


----------



## freestoke

I may have to pop a can of RY soon. I miss it. 

And Ennerdale and LGF and KK and pretty soon I'll be back with too many open jars. sigh.

I put out some LF a couple of hours ago. Think I'll go find something to smoke it in.


----------



## Tony78

Sitting in a B&M lounge between customer meetings working and enjoying some Nightcap in my Pete.


----------



## 36Bones

Enjoying a Dr. Pepper and Esoterica Blackpool in the DG Viking. This Blackpool is pretty good with some age on it.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Cheap beer and a MM Diplomat fulla LGF. Nice and sunny on the porch!


----------



## Dr. Plume

El wedo del milagro said:


> Cheap beer and a MM Diplomat fulla LGF. Nice and sunny on the porch!


Jim??? Why did you change your profile. :lol:


----------



## Baron_Null

Woke up very late, but got my day started with the breakfast of champions- PA and Coca-Cola in my MM Ozark Mini. Incidentally, it was my first time smoking and driving, and it made the commute that much more enjoyable. It still has nothing on riding my motorcycle, but I'll probably be doing that less and less as it gets colder.


----------



## The Mad Professor

El wedo del milagro said:


> I cracked open a tin of Royal Yacht about a week ago and tried two bowls. Didn't like it. It seemed ascerbic, sharp, and harsh.


Don't know how I missed this, so I'm chiming in late. I had the same problem while smoking only RY while on a camping trip -- it was very new to me at the time. I was in the desert, and the dryness of the baccy was compounded with the dryness of the air, and it destroyed my mouth.

I found it is mandatory to smoke RY with a drink in hand (preferably a beer), and to have it in small doses. I usually have it in a small cob and smoke it right out of the tin (no drying).

In a large bowl, with no drink I think it is exactly how you described - acerbic, sharp, and harsh. But it's great to me in small doses, especially when the vitimin N light is on (as Jim would say), even though I can't smoke it all day.

Oh, and while out driving I had a bowl of Hamborger Veermaster in my Stanwell, followed by half a bowl of KK in my new MM General (Lee) - it's inaugural smoke.


----------



## ProbateGeek

The Mad Professor said:


> . . . I found it is mandatory to smoke *RY* with a drink in hand (preferably a beer), and to *have it in small doses*. I usually have it in a small cob and smoke it right out of the tin (no drying). . .


----------



## The Mad Professor

Took me 15 minutes to figure out what the hell that meant. I figured you'd say something like that though. Terry, you are just an aberration of nature, smoking 7 bowls of 1792 back-to-back and RY all day long! :wacko:
I was a cigarette smoker til recently and I still couldn't hang with RY all day long...


----------



## ProbateGeek

The Mad Professor said:


> Took me 15 minutes to figure out what the hell that meant. I figured you'd say something like that though. Terry, you are just an aberration of nature, smoking 7 bowls of 1792 back-to-back and RY all day long! :wacko:
> I was a cigarette smoker til recently and I still couldn't hang with RY all day long...


I blame an early exposure to Copenhagen back in my native Texas; that stuff really packs a wallop.

And I figured you'd have to work out that signal - you being professorial and all. . . :biggrin:


----------



## freestoke

Keep to the right and keep moving...I promise to make crooked arrows...swear off cutting swaths...to signal a right hand turn (see diagram)...I pledge allegiance to the Order of the Arrow and Scythe...Hi, you probably want to know my secret for getting wrinkles out of my shirts...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Sorry, Jim - it means NEVER!
Looks more like a guy trying to catch one of those Steve Martin arrows he used to put on his head...


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Sorry, Jim - it means NEVER!
> Looks more like a guy trying to catch one of those Steve Martin arrows he used to put on his head...


:lol:

Enough of the levity. I need to address the slander about my beer choices. I have this to say about that: Old Mil tastes as good to me as any other American swill, Budweiser (in all its many bottling choices, Michelob, Michelob Light, Bud Light...), better than Schlitz, on a par with Yengling or Labatt Blue. Except for the Labatt, it's American swill pilsner. It's all beer flavored American beverage, like the difference between Pepsi and Coca Cola or generic chain cola drinks. The local brewery here is Matt Brewing Corp, makers of Saranac, and I do drink the Black and Tan from time to time, but I prefer Old Mil to Utica Club. I dearly love Guinness stout, but the wheat gives me problems, so it's only one of those is a great while. As for German beer, the imported variety just isn't the same as what you get in Germany, for whatever reason. I really like St. Pauli Girl, but it costs more than twice what Old Mil does, so I just "settle" for Old Mil. If I could get Königsbacher Pils, like it tastes in Germany, that would be what I would drink at three times what Old Mil costs. Heineken? Not bad. Löwenbräu? It's brewed in, I think, Baltimore -- so much for that! :lol: As for the highly hopped ales and "micro brewery" offerings, they're not my choice for just slaking a thirst and smoking a pipe while I post, and if I'm drinking all day in a scramble, I'd rather have the draft from whatever kegs they have out on the course.

So there! :fencing: I'm taking the Condor Plug for a walk now, with the 5B kindling to get it smoking. Beautiful outside, if a little nipply.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> :lol:
> 
> Enough of the levity. I need to address the slander about my beer choices. I have this to say about that: Old Mil tastes as good to me as any other American swill, Budweiser (in all its many bottling choices, Michelob, Michelob Light, Bud Light...), better than Schlitz, on a par with Yengling or Labatt Blue. Except for the Labatt, it's American swill pilsner. It's all beer flavored American beverage, like the difference between Pepsi and Coca Cola or generic chain cola drinks. The local brewery here is Matt Brewing Corp, makers of Saranac, and I do drink the Black and Tan from time to time, but I prefer Old Mil to Utica Club. I dearly love Guinness stout, but the wheat gives me problems, so it's only one of those is a great while. As for German beer, the imported variety just isn't the same as what you get in Germany, for whatever reason. I really like St. Pauli Girl, but it costs more than twice what Old Mil does, so I just "settle" for Old Mil. If I could get Königsbacher Pils, like it tastes in Germany, that would be what I would drink at three times what Old Mil costs. Heineken? Not bad. Löwenbräu? It's brewed in, I think, Baltimore -- so much for that! :lol: As for the highly hopped ales and "micro brewery" offerings, they're not my choice for just slaking a thirst and smoking a pipe while I post, and if I'm drinking all day in a scramble, I'd rather have the draft from whatever kegs they have out on the course.
> 
> So there! :fencing: I'm taking the Condor Plug for a walk now, with the 5B kindling to get it smoking. Beautiful outside, if *a little nipply*.


This is the only meaningful part of your post, Jim. "Nipply" - that I like. :wink:

We're just funnin' ya, Jim. If you like that sort of lager, more power to you - I only drink lager on the hottest of summer days, and only when I'm _really _thirsty. I'm an ale man (better than a Yale man), and almost any Pacific Northwest India Pale Ale is my go to.


----------



## freestoke

I hope y'all know I'm not at all worried about you making fun of my Old Mil. :lol: Really, though, does anybody know why German beer is SO different after it gets here? :ask: Does it catch some sort of case rot from sitting next to American beer? I mean, it really is NOT the same at all. Puzzling. I used to think it was because of the homogenization laws or something, but I've been assured that when it leaves Germany, it's what it should be. Something happens to it, that's all I know. I brought back 12 bottles of Königsbacher with me one trip and they were just fine, so it can't just be the travel jostling them around or anything. Like the head on imported German beer is thinner than you'd get in Germany, to note one physical difference, flimsy Budweiseresque bubbles, not the undying foam of REAL German beer that still survives in the bottom of your glass as you finish it. It literally takes them ten minutes to pour a beer out of the tap at a German bar -- they line them up and keep refilling them until they get enough liquid in them, and it ain't that froth of an overpumped keg, either, it's sturdy and the beer remains carbonated. I think it's a state secret and they have a "German Sales Only" version of everything.

Back from the walk and still have some Condor Plug left to finish in this Szabo. I want something to drink with it. :ask: :spy: Old Mil should get the job done. :lol:


----------



## The Mad Professor

:lol: Jim, I haven't criticized your beer choice before, even though I would say I'm somewhat of a beer snob. But Old Mil is pretty bad. oke:
But then again so is Budweiser, Coors, Michelob (though Amber Bock is good stuff!), Miller, Yingling, Schlitz, etc. I also think Heineken, Lowenbrau, St. Pauli Girl, Becks, Amstel, Pilsner Urquell, Stella Artios, Fosters, etc. are pretty bad too. In fact, nearly all lager is a pretty pathetic excuse for beer. The only lagers that find passable are Pabst (my domestic of choice) and Steinlager. The rest are p#$% water! ...IMHO, I mean.
Oh, did I mention that I'm one of those hoppy bitter English ale kinda guys? :biggrin:

Just pushin your buttons Jim! At least your not one of those wine drinkers! :tongue:

Drink what you like and like what you drink, right? And even if you don't like it, at least it will get you drunk, and then you won't care.


BTW, I finished off my last bowl of RY, and working on a bowl of HOTW in the MM General.


----------



## 36Bones

Enjoying a Dr. Pepper and FMC in the DG Regal #65.


----------



## Nachman

I just have two words to say on the subject of beer: Becks Dark.


----------



## szyzk

The Mad Professor said:


> Oh, did I mention that I'm one of those hoppy bitter English ale kinda guys? :biggrin:


Ditto. The hoppier, more small-batch the brew, the happier I am.

While my poking and prodding was in jest, Jim, I do take offense to you saying that my beloved Yuengling is "on par" with Old Milwaukee. Yuengling is far and away the more sensible and, ultimately, superior choice when looking to a mass-produced domestic to quench your thirst. :boxing:


----------



## gahdzila

Thick black stout porters with just barely a dash of hops to balance it. That's what I like . Most stouts sit kinda heavy, though....so they're not something I can just slam back all day. I will (and do!) drink a wide variety of beers...but I'm not a big fan of curl-your-toenails-with-hops IPAs. 

I'm giving the LGF a try in the blond DG Big Pipe.


----------



## ProbateGeek

gahdzila said:


> ...but I'm not a big fan of curl-your-toenails-with-hops IPAs.


Clifford, I am seriously reconsidering whether I still hope to be your future neighbor.

_< just kidding! __>_


----------



## freestoke

The Mad Professor said:


> At least your not one of those wine drinkers! :tongue:


Damn straight. Half of them are even French I've heard! :tsk: And all those juiceheads, throwing down those scotches and bourbons. Reprehensible! :rant: The state of the world could drive me to drink. :frown:

Dart Mix! And I found my other cob on the dart table! :banana: I DIDN'T lose it on the golf curse! :banana:


----------



## gahdzila

ProbateGeek said:


> Clifford, I am seriously reconsidering whether I still hope to be your future neighbor.
> 
> _< just kidding! __>_


:lol:

FYI - the house next to mine is now vacant. Easy walking distance to the best crawfish joint in the Twin Cities . Yours for the taking, as long as you keep your Ennerdale and IPA to yourself!

A little Walnut and a little 5 Brothers added to the pile, and the PPP is DONE! ipe:


----------



## szyzk

Jim's mention of Condor has me craving it. As soon as I get home I'm digging it out and enjoying a bowl or two.


----------



## MarkC

Nachman said:


> I just have two words to say on the subject of beer: Becks Dark.


I spent most of my life drinking that and Moosehead. Don't know why I picked those two; it's not like there's any similarity. They just became My Beers somehow.
Now that beer is a three or four times a year thing, I usually get a local or a micro. Some are really good, some are really weird.


----------



## Dr. Plume

MarkC said:


> I spent most of my life drinking that and Moosehead. Don't know why I picked those two; it's not like there's any similarity. They just became My Beers somehow.
> Now that beer is a three or four times a year thing, I usually get a local or a micro. Some are really good, some are really weird.


Three or four times a year?? What a sad life.......... :beerchug:


----------



## gahdzila

MarkC said:


> I spent most of my life drinking that and Moosehead. Don't know why I picked those two; it's not like there's any similarity. They just became My Beers somehow.
> Now that beer is a three or four times a year thing, I usually get a local or a micro. Some are really good, *some are really weird.*


Weirdest beer ever - Rogue Bacon Maple Ale. I've tried this one. It was well executed, actually. Certainly not an all day drinker, though.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Oddest beer I've had recently is Shaddock IPA, one of Widmer Brothers Brewing's Rotator IPAs. It's different - great in the hotter summer days, but I haven't had any since the weather began to cool off. Here's their blurb:

WHEN CAPTAIN SHADDOCK INTRODUCED THE GRAPEFRUIT TO THE WEST INDIES, HE PROBABLY NEVER THOUGHT THEY'D BE USED IN BEER. OUR BREWERS DID EXACTLY THAT, ADDING GRAPEFRUIT PEEL TO OUR POPULAR X-114 IPA. THE RESULT IS A REFRESHING NEW BREW THAT BLENDS THE SWEET AROMA AND UNMISTAKABLE FLAVOR OF GRAPEFRUIT WITH THE TROPICAL NOTES FOUND IN CITRA HOPS.


----------



## freestoke

There's a bunch of home brewers working at Rome Lab who hold a scramble every year, with kegs/bottles of their creations out for consumption. I've had maybe half a dozen different ones and none were bad. They've got all the gear, nerds that they are, so their production is pretty professional. Look forward to playing in that one again next year! :beerchug: Scrambles with no sober foursomes are the best by far. Here...have another! :beerchug:

Just back from a walk with some freshcut BXX and some very dry US to keep it lit. Very nice, except for the little coughing fit when I accidentally French inhaled. (BXX is a little harsher than PA. :lol


----------



## freestoke

:spy: Nobody around yesterday or today. :ask: Well, I'm taking a break anyhow, with my after-lunch Szabo. Finishing off the 5B with a load of SWR. p

I have a 1969 Raleigh International Road Bike that I bought new in 1970, right after I got out of the Air Force. When I lived in Atlanta during the Age of Aquarius, it was my main means of transportation. Rode it everywhere. Used to ride it to work here in Rome, during the summer, too. Anyhow, they go for $800 and up on ebay. :shock: Looking at what's going on, I'm guessing that mine, with all original equipment, would clock in at around $1000-1200. It's in almost pristine condition, despite a couple of crashes. A thing of beauty is a joy forever, so they say. :smile: Hey, it wasn't cheap! :nono: At $270 bucks back then -- on sale -- it basically is worth the same now as when I bought it, maybe even a little less. Ah! WAY less! In constant dollars, I payed $1600 bucks for it!  AT least that's what I think I paid for it. Maybe it was only $170...


----------



## gahdzila

GH Black Cherry Twist in the DG Viscount author. What a nice pipe! Love this thing.


----------



## szyzk

Hamborger Veermaster from 2001 in my little blowfish from David Huber!


----------



## 36Bones

Uploading my first Youtube video ever. Drinking a homebrew Black Ale and smoking some FVF in the Alpha Cremlin. Man. it's been a absolute gorgeous day here in my little part of Texas, 68* and no wind at all, perfect.


----------



## gahdzila

Burley, burley, burley. I know....big surprise, right? Not quite as impressive as MarkC saying, "I think I'll smoke a straight VA today!" but close :lol:

PA for breakfast, followed by a quick bowl of straight 5 Brothers this morning. My cob was still half full this afternoon, and so I just topped it off with the PPP...tastes like mostly 5Bs with maybe a little PA in there.


----------



## 36Bones

Wind has subsided and it's a beautiful afternoon. We have some family out for some lunch and football watching. Enjoying some Dr. Pepper and a bowl of Chocolate Flake in the Savinelli Natural.


----------



## Dr. Plume

36Bones said:


> Wind has subsided and it's a beautiful afternoon. We have some family out for some lunch and football watching. Enjoying some Dr. Pepper and a bowl of Chocolate Flake in the Savinelli Natural.


I love dr. Pepper now I just need to try some chocolate flake. Remind me which you prefer sg or bobs?


----------



## ProbateGeek

I'm finishing off what was left on the plate - mix of last night's Penzance and this morning's 1792. Works for me.

If I only had some Dr. Pepper...


----------



## 36Bones

Dr. Plume said:


> I love dr. Pepper now I just need to try some chocolate flake. Remind me which you prefer sg or bobs?


I prefer S&G, but they are both good. My absolute favorite combo. DP and Chocolate Flake.


----------



## Goatmilk

KK in the CG


----------



## gahdzila

Nightcap in a cob


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I had to drive down to Taos this afternoon to stock up on beer and wine.

I brought a cigar for the drive. A CAO America. It was very nice. The first cigar I had in weeks.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Virginia Woods in my GBD. I must've done something right as the briar never got more than warm and the bowl lasted 45 minutes.


----------



## 36Bones

Beautiful day today. I went over to the old house and did some painting. Enjoying some FVF in the DG Viking.


----------



## snagstangl

Blue note in a cob and lane mv-1000 in a custombilt. Blue note is pretty good, Ataldis bulk.


----------



## GlassEye

Had SG Kendal Cream in a MM while on break, was pretty good. Could have been dried more but I only had time to grab the new bulk bag and leave for work.


----------



## freestoke

A big Savinelli 120 Anni full of a Frank fill of "The Royal Yacht". And coffee. Dimple Doomsday tomorrow.


----------



## 36Bones

Watching the wife cooking through the window. My belly is sure going to hurt tomorrow. :wink: Enjoying a Coke and some FMC in a Savinelli. This Savinelli loves Latakia blends.


----------



## gahdzila

Pizza for lunch, followed by IF in the DG Omega.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

OK.

I gave Royal Yacht another try. 

I guess it just took the right pipe. I used a small antique Brumfit bent acorn.

It was flavorful and wonderful! A bit of good sour, like from a Lambec. A bit of black pepper and celery. And a hint of almost citrus... maybe Coriander? As I reached the bottom of the bowl it got rich and meaty, almost potroast cooked in red wine.

Totally delicious! It will be part of my rotation now and this Brumfit will be my second "dedicated blend" pipe.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Hmm may have to try royal yatch now that you say.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Funny - just before reading the updates to this thread I had sprinkled a generous amount of guess what on the paper plate? 
Yup - le Yacht Royale!

ipe:
I'm telling you, when you finally get this one (it took me a third try or so), you'll put in an order. My last was five tins... :yo:


----------



## ProbateGeek

SG Best Brown Flake, following up with some Kendal Kentucky/Ennerdale Flake mix.


----------



## trenschler

My Steve Weiner bent Dublin full of 15 year old Smoker's Haven Best Blend - heaven!


----------



## freestoke

The bands of lake effect have finally shifted, allowing some sun to shine on about 4 inches of snow and the temp's almost 40. Later, the snow bands will move back over the area and another inch or two will pile up. Hopefully, snow removal operations will hold off for a couple of weeks yet.

In case anybody's interested, I stumbled across Mark Twain's tobacco preferences:
*
There is even a brand of European smoking-tobacco that
I like. It is a brand used by the Italian peasants. It is loose
and dry and black, and looks like tea-grounds. When the fire is
applied it expands, and climbs up and towers above the pipe, and
presently tumbles off inside of one's vest. The tobacco itself
is cheap, but it raises the insurance. It is as I remarked in
the beginning--the taste for tobacco is a matter of superstition.
There are no standards--no real standards. Each man's preference
is the only standard for him, the only one which he can accept,
the only one which can command him.
*

Right now, I'm in charge of the The Royal Yacht.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> Each man's preference is the only standard for him, the only one which he can accept, the only one which can command him.


Ooh. I like that.

Since we're quoting, here's something I found that I also enjoyed - why I'm putting it here, who knows (or cares).

*A Bachelor's Soliloquy*

My oldest pipe, my dearest girl,
__Alas! which shall it be?
For she has said that I must choose
__Betwixt herself and thee.

Farewell, old pipe; for many years
__You've been my closest friend, 
And ever ready at my side
__Thy solace sweet to lend.

No more from out thy weedy bowl, 
__When fades the twilight's glow,
Will visions fair and sweet arise
__Or fragrant fancies flow.

No more by flick'ring candlelight
__Thy spirit I'll invoke, 
To build my castles in the air
__With wreaths of wav'ring smoke.

And so farewell, a long farewell - 
__Until the wedding's o'er,
And then I'll go on smoking thee, 
__Just as I did before.

_________________Edmund Day, in John Bain, Tobacco in Song and Story, 1896_

:tongue:


----------



## Dr. Plume

very nice that was fun to read.


----------



## MarkC

Darn it, Puff won't let me give Terry RG!


----------



## freestoke

Ha! When the honeymoon is over...:lol:

Just discovered a plastic container marked "Nov18, 2010. 1 perique, 1 5105, 2 East Carolina Ribbon. :ask: I might give it a rehydrate and see what's there later. Just why this isn't in a jar escapes me.


----------



## Longer ash

smoking on some Sutliff Great Outdoors last few times was not great but I know now it was to wet i have really gotten better smoking my pipe lately.
better drying better at tamping and removing gurgle it has helped me enjoy this much more


----------



## freestoke

The PPP has a pretty good room note. Just went out in the fresh air to mail a letter and when I came back in it hit me. Vanilla. p Smoking some in the TwoDot Canadian.


----------



## The Mad Professor

Had some UF in the CG for lunch with a little Mexican food. All it needed was a beer, but alas I'm working so Coke will have to do.


----------



## freestoke

The Mad Professor said:


> Had some UF in the CG for lunch with a little Mexican food. All it needed was a beer, but alas I'm working so Coke will have to do.


One of the nice things about being a coder was that you could come back to work after lunch downing a few more than one beer -- and you'd have a lot of company. :beerchug:

Think I'm heading for some more LGF. Tastes good after a year in the can. p


----------



## Couch_Incident

I smoked Mac Baren Virginia #1 for the first time. I picked up a tin of it today. It was tinned on 10/2010. 

Not bad.

Couch


----------



## gahdzila

Snuck out of work early. A little SWR in the Dr Grabow 1812


----------



## ProbateGeek

45 more minutes, then back on The Yacht!


----------



## gahdzila

Middleton's Walnut. I love this stuff! I sent some samples out for the Modest Proposal trade today, and have just enough left to smoke a couple of bowls myself for a review.


----------



## Longer ash

Plum pudding this sample is good had a sample before did not like it much but this taste great


----------



## freestoke

I'll try this one again. If nobody laughs this time, I'm writing you all off as humorless twits. Patrick Stewart tweeted, "All I wanted to do was set up a new account with [Time Warner Cable] but 36hrs later I've lost the will to live."









Heading to find out if the modem works. If there's a bright light in the sky in a while, emanating from Central New York, it will probably be me suffering from spontaneous human combustion.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Fake :lol:


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> If there's a bright light in the sky in a while, emanating from Central New York, it will probably be me suffering from spontaneous human combustion.


With you though, Jim, there ought to be two bright lights in the sky - the first being just the charring light.

:biggrin:


----------



## The Mad Professor

ProbateGeek said:


> With you though, Jim, there ought to be two bright lights in the sky - the first being just the charring light.
> 
> :biggrin:


Now that's funny! :lol:

I was laughing on the inside, Jim? :dunno: 
And aren't people who tweet called twits? Or am I not conjugating that correctly? :tongue:

Enjoying that big bowl of Ennerdale/LF in the MMG now. I think I found some FVF in there too. It is a surprisingly satisfying blend, especially while listening to Dave Ramsey.


----------



## gahdzila

freestoke said:


> I


:biglaugh:

I'm a big Star Trek fan. Here's to hoping that you hit warp 9 when you get your modem hooked up and order it to "ENGAGE!"


----------



## The Mad Professor

gahdzila said:


> :biglaugh:
> 
> I'm a big Star Trek fan. Here's to hoping that you hit warp 9 when you get your modem hooked up and order it to "ENGAGE!"


I concur!

...For some reason I suspect the pipe side has a greater number of Star Trek fans than the cigar side, proportionally speaking. And vice versa with football. I wonder why... :ask:


----------



## Dr. Plume

The Mad Professor said:


> I concur!
> 
> ...For some reason I suspect the pipe side has a greater number of Star Trek fans than the cigar side, proportionally speaking. And vice versa with football. I wonder why... :ask:


I remember you mentioning something about that at the last convention.....


----------



## El wedo del milagro

My dad was an aerospace engineer with NASA (JPL).

When I was a kid Star Trek was mandatory viewing at my household.


----------



## Salty

Trying some Villager 1888 Cocktail Hour for the first time. I have read mixed reviews, but I love it. Maybe I just love it cause I am smoking it in my new Savinelli handmade dublin! I am in love with this pipe. Cheers, hope everyone is enjoying their afternoon as much as I am.

Salty :whoo:


----------



## The Mad Professor

El wedo del milagro said:


> My dad was an aerospace engineer with NASA (JPL).
> 
> When I was a kid Star Trek was mandatory viewing at my household.


Likewise (both my parents worked for NASA actually (how they met), but my dad was the ST fan) and I grew up with every episode of TOS on Beta tape! It was awesome! :lol:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

What is TOS?

We also watched Space 1999, and the original Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## gahdzila

El wedo del milagro said:


> What is TOS?


The Original Series. As in, Kirk and Spock.

No NASA peeps in my family, but my mom claims that my dad was watching Star Trek while she was in labor :lol:


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> :biglaugh:
> 
> I'm a big Star Trek fan. Here's to hoping that you hit warp 9 when you get your modem hooked up and order it to "ENGAGE!"


Actually, I hit the dartboard when it finally worked and didn't post until after dinner back home here. It was sort of like Clark Griswald not getting his xmas lights to come on. When we finally got to somebody who knew what to do (after two more hours on the phone), the guys says -- with an American accent, if you can believe that -- "This should have been taken care of days ago. Only takes a couple of minutes...". :laser:


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> With you though, Jim, there ought to be two bright lights in the sky - the first being just the charring light.
> 
> :biggrin:


:biglaugh:


----------



## freestoke

The Mad Professor said:


> Likewise (both my parents worked for NASA actually (how they met), but my dad was the ST fan) and I grew up with every episode of TOS on Beta tape! It was awesome! :lol:


I watched the first season "live", at least half of the time on a black and white tv, no replays, no dvrs, no tape. No pause, just commercials for time to race to the head or the kitchen. Come to think of it, the second and third seasons that way, too. (This is like talking about how we walked to school barefoot in the snow, right? :lol "The Way to Eden" episode anyone? That one I saw in color. :hippie:


----------



## gahdzila

freestoke said:


> "The Way to Eden" episode anyone? That one I saw in color. :hippie:


Like all of TOS, I first saw it as a rerun....as an elementary school kid in the '80s. I never really "got" this episode until I watched it later as an adult, with forethought of the fact that it was first aired in the late '60s. Very aprapos to the period.


----------



## The Mad Professor

UF in the CG then KK in the MMG.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Mixture No. 79 in a MM washington.

How was it, you ask? Read all about it in the "Team One" thread in the review section.


----------



## szyzk

Finishing the last few strands of Royal Yacht for the day. I forgot that we're hosting a Diamond Crown event tonight in the store, so my pipe is not welcomed.

If anybody wants a deal on a box of DC tonight + extras, shoot me a PM!


----------



## freestoke

Earlier, when the sun was out, we took a stroll around the 'hood. I took the Szabo packed with a freshly popped can of *Ennerdale*. "That's the stuff that smells like perfume, right? Could you walk downwind? Yuck." :banana: Nothing like a fresh bowl of *Ennerdale*. ainkiller:

Ennerdale is one of the tobaccos you definitely do NOT want to dry before smoking. Don't do it!









It loses its ambiance. It burns right down to a beautiful fine ash without a relight or gurgle, right out of the can, so you don't need to in any case.


----------



## mikebjrtx

One of these days I will have to try Ennerdale, just haven't gotten around to it yet. Did have a little Grousemoor the other day. It's good in an I can't tell you how kind of way.


----------



## freestoke

mikebjrtx said:


> One of these days I will have to try Ennerdale, just haven't gotten around to it yet. Did have a little Grousemoor the other day. It's good in an I can't tell you how kind of way.


You'll have some early next week to test, Mike. lane:


----------



## szyzk

freestoke said:


> Ennerdale is one of the tobaccos you definitely do NOT want to dry before smoking. Don't do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It loses its ambiance. It burns right down to a beautiful fine ash without a relight or gurgle, right out of the can, so you don't need to in any case.


I can't wait to smoke it when I'm in the mood, so I've never even bothered to dry it. Good to see I've been going about this correctly!


----------



## ProbateGeek

I dry everything - I must remember to not do so next time I have some Ennerdale.


----------



## MarkC

El wedo del milagro said:


> Mixture No. 79 in a MM washington.


Ah. That explains the "whoops" thread...


----------



## Baron_Null

Santa Fe #3 (BLWB?) in my MM Mini between classes. I was walking with my friends from my previous class, and I accidentally blew a smoke cloud right in front of one of them. Bracing myself and getting ready to apologize, he instead commented on how the smoke smelled good. One of my other friends went on to comment about how they enjoy when I smoke around them, as it smells nice. Not the reaction I was expecting at all. :hmm:

Gotta love pipe smoking. :tu Only form of tobacco I've ever found where you can blow smoke in someone's face and they'll thank you for it! :rotfl:


----------



## Dr. Plume

ound: you shot gunned somebody and got complimented! That's awesome!


----------



## gahdzila

Irish Oak in the DG Royalton bent bulldog


----------



## Longer ash

my first bowl of Dunhill My Mixture 965 in my calabash


----------



## Dr. Plume

gahdzila said:


> Irish Oak in the DG Royalton bent bulldog


Traded a friend for some Irish oak hope its good. Ill probably try some tonight.


----------



## MarkC

Half a bowl of Virginia Woods before heading off to work.


----------



## gahdzila

Dr. Plume said:


> Traded a friend for some Irish oak hope its good. Ill probably try some tonight.


It's one of my favorites, for sure. Looking forward to hearing what you think of it. It's a little on the strong side, just to warn you, so you might want to use a smallish pipe.


----------



## gahdzila

Borkum Riff Black Cavendish in the MM Freehand, for the 'Modest Proposal' review. :yawn: I'm gonna need something with some kick after I finish this.


----------



## Salty

Just got back from Pipes by George in Raleigh. He was out of the Irish Flake..oh well. I was looking forward to trying it. What a great guy. I enjoyed meeting him.

Smoking FM in my beloved Savinelli Sistina. Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## 36Bones

Staying at the old house while the home is being repainted on the inside and having some work done in the kitchen. It makes the wife happy, I spent the afternoon putting up Christmas lights. I haven't done that in a while. Enjoying some FMC in the Dr. Grabow and drinking some Guinness. *hic*


----------



## karatekyle

A beautiful day. Had a GH2002 and a bourbon Old Fashioned with a friend.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Kat is working late today, so I got some quality smoking time with the hounddog out on the porch.

I grabbed my biggest pipe, an enormus rusticated Savanelli paneled billiard, and filled it with Bayou Morning. I was listening to A Prairie Home Companion, and smoking slowly. The bowl lasted for almost the whole two hours!

It was a wonderful afternoon.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Grabbed a quick cob of Virginia Woods for the trip to and from the golf course. Had a good front side with a 10 shot swing on the back LOL. Oh well, that's golf. I managed to win $1.75 playing Bingo-Bango-Bongo.


----------



## Nachman

I felt like something different after lunch so I dug through the cellar and pulled out a jar of Accountants Mixture, It is MM 965's darker less refined cousin.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

PA in a Hilson bulldog.


----------



## freestoke

Looks like there's a good chance we'll be slogging around tomorrow. :banana: And Tuesday morning. :banana: Not going to be very nice out there, but it will be OUT THERE! :smile: Heading into dangerous dart territory this afternoon. The Dart Mix is practically empty, so I might be bringing the jar home for contemplation of its new season formulation. p


----------



## Dr. Plume

gahdzila said:


> It's one of my favorites, for sure. Looking forward to hearing what you think of it. It's a little on the strong side, just to warn you, so you might want to use a smallish pipe.


Well didn't see your warning used a decently big pipe it ws fine though in terms of strength. Didn't notice anything but I did like the flavor. I need to smoke it again and in a wider pipe to see if I can get a read on what I am tasting.


----------



## Dr. Plume

freestoke said:


> Looks like there's a good chance we'll be slogging around tomorrow. :banana: And Tuesday morning. :banana: Not going to be very nice out there, but it will be OUT THERE! :smile: Heading into dangerous dart territory this afternoon. The Dart Mix is practically empty, so I might be bringing the jar home for contemplation of its new season formulation. p


What is dart mix?


----------



## freestoke

Dr. Plume said:


> What is dart mix?


I'm not sure. I'd have to look that up. :lol: I think I posted what it was at one point, but I've forgotten, so I'm guessing Three Blind Moose, Kendal's Kentucky, PA, maybe a little 5B for burn stability? That might be about it, although it could also contain a dried Louisian Flake or two. Seems there was some sort of flake in there...

Anyhow, it's about at the end. Tonight will be it's demise. :frown:

Gonna puff some Peterson Christmas 2011 on the way. p


----------



## 36Bones

Back from a round of disc golf. I'm sure rusty. As long as I can continue to feel pretty good, I'll keep playing. 79* this afternoon. Drinking some Dr. Pepper and enjoying some Chocolate Flake in the '36 Kaywoodie.


----------



## Dr. Plume

36Bones said:


> Back from a round of disc golf. I'm sure rusty. As long as I can continue to feel pretty good, I'll keep playing. 79* this afternoon. Drinking some Dr. Pepper and enjoying some Chocolate Flake in the '36 Kaywoodie.


Everytime you mention disc golf it makes me want to call my dad an get my discs shipped to me!


----------



## gahdzila

I do believe that 5 Brothers makes anything better. 

I was planning on just stuffing the Kaywoodie 500 with 5 Brothers for a quick afternoon smoke, but I decided I wanted a little more flavor in it. I grabbed the dwindling jar of Stonehaven, and just added a few broken sprinkles from the bottom of the jar to the 5 brothers pile, and mixed and rubbed it a little. FANTASTIC.

I'm taking the kids out tonight - Mexican followed by ice cream!


----------



## mcgreggor57

36Bones said:


> Back from a round of disc golf. I'm sure rusty. As long as I can continue to feel pretty good, I'll keep playing. 79* this afternoon. Drinking some Dr. Pepper and enjoying some Chocolate Flake in the '36 Kaywoodie.


Good for you Hilman! Rainy day here until about 3pm. Took advantage of a rare Sunday afternoon at home with some Peterson - Holiday Season 2012, compliments of the tobacco share thread. For this fine occasion, I pulled out the Sav and enjoyed a nice long bowl. Afterward, the rain stopped I was able to get in a quick 9. The baccy was my first venture into the holiday blends and I was most pleased.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PS Trout and stream in my Ascorti bulldog Thanks John Indigosmoke!


----------



## Baron_Null

It's technically considered "afternoon" here, even though I just posted in the "Good Morning" thread.

Altadis Crème brûlée in my MM Mini between classes.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Baron_Null said:


> It's technically considered "afternoon" here, even though I just posted in the "Good Morning" thread.
> 
> Altadis Crème brûlée in my MM Mini between classes.


Hmm. Haven't had altadis in a while. I used to like their aromatic Baccy called night cap def no relation to dunhills but I used to love it. I have been debating ordering a pound of it for 23 bucks. .... On a Balkan kick some more fmotb.


----------



## Baron_Null

Dr. Plume said:


> Hmm. Haven't had altadis in a while. I used to like their aromatic Baccy called night cap def no relation to dunhills but I used to love it. I have been debating ordering a pound of it for 23 bucks.


This is my first Altadis blend that I know of (I buy most of my tobacco from the local B&M, so I don't know what bulk blend I'm getting) and I chose it because of the excellent room note. I was surprised that I wound up liking it as much as I do, as I had pretty much taken to heart the old adage of "The better the blend smells to everyone else, the worse it tastes for the smoker."


----------



## Shemp75

after 4 days of smoking DBe and Royal yacht I needed to Run back to my "go to" smoke, some yummy KK in my CG!!


All is back to normal!


----------



## The Mad Professor

It's a rainy day here is SoCal and my company is moving locations. Sitting here waiting for a tow truck for the forklift and smoking some PPP out of my Jobey Dublin. It's a cheap pipe and I usually smoke lat blends from it, but it's functional and smokes good enough for the PPP.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Shemp75 said:


> after 4 days of smoking DBe and Royal yacht I needed to Run back to my "go to" smoke, some yummy KK in my CG!!
> All is back to normal!


I concede - there is something uniquely satisfying about KK in the CG. I know what I'm smoking tonight! p


----------



## MarkC

Virginia Woods. You know, now I'm going to have to revisit Dark Star and Blackwoods Flake. This reminds me of them, but I haven't had either in a couple of years. This stuff delivers a more complex smoke than I remember getting from the other two, but "a couple of years" is a long time in the career of a new pipe smoker!


----------



## freestoke

58.6* and the sun is shining! :banana: Tee time circa 13:00. The course should play about 4000 yards today. :lol: (Nine holes.) Smoking a little PPP, wondering to do about the Dart Mix and the SAP simultaneously. They HAVE to be different. Right now the SAP is not particularly good for some reason. :ask: I think it needs something tobacco-tasting to "thin" it, which will mean I need to crack open some Kendal's Kentucky. Which is not a bad thing. :smile:

Gonna have a seat on the afterdeck of the The Royal Yacht and head for the course. p


----------



## Dr. Plume

freestoke said:


> 58.6* and the sun is shining! :banana: Tee time circa 13:00. The course should play about 4000 yards today. :lol: (Nine holes.) Smoking a little PPP, wondering to do about the Dart Mix and the SAP simultaneously. They HAVE to be different. Right now the SAP is not particularly good for some reason. :ask: I think it needs something tobacco-tasting to "thin" it, which will mean I need to crack open some Kendal's Kentucky. Which is not a bad thing. :smile:
> 
> Gonna have a seat on the afterdeck of the The Royal Yacht and head for the course. p


Sounds like a great day. Smoked some Sherlock Holmes out of the meer on a walk with the family.
Yum


----------



## Hambone1

Boswell No Bite Delight in a Cob.


----------



## freestoke

Super day on the links. Didn't play particularly well, but I hit some nice shots at least. The SAP was greatly improved! About an ounce of KK and 1/4 oz of 1Q, mixed with about 1/4 oz. of what was there and voila! p A little punch, without tasting like punch.


----------



## Longer ash

Good afternoon pipers today I am starting with ps luxury navy flake


----------



## freestoke

Having some Anni Kake in the Country Gent. Pretty short, cold walk, but I managed to burn through a Legend of SAP. Be sallying forth shortly, but no darts today, alas. Probably for the best. The other night was the WORST I've thrown since the age of 12. Amazing bad.  They beat me up unmercifully, I had no defense at all. out: I used to be a decent thrower at least, but now I just suck.


----------



## scopawl

All morning through my work I had been thinking about Irish Flake. Then when I went to get it, a whim took over me and I went for Escudo instead. It was my first bowl of Escudo, and it certainly won't be my last!


----------



## 36Bones

Enjoying the today and probably tomorrow. Big cold front coming down Sunday afternoon and it's supposed to drop into the 20's. BRRRRRR!! Great round of disc golf and now I'm enjoying some Dr. Pepper and Chocolate Flake in the bent CG.


----------



## Baron_Null

Some B&M Santa Fe #3 (burley blend) in my MM Ozark Mini. Now to decide what to smoke when writing my paper for English...


----------



## Longer ash

I been burning ps English Luxury all day and most of last night this sample is going to be toast soon.....


----------



## ProbateGeek

Baron_Null said:


> . . . Now to decide what to smoke when writing my paper for English...


Uh. . . something. . . English?

p


----------



## pipinho

smoking some stonehaven in my claw meer. Stoney and meer is such a great combination


----------



## freestoke

Baron_Null said:


> Some B&M Santa Fe #3 (burley blend) in my MM Ozark Mini. Now to decide what to smoke when writing my paper for English...


That would have been Nightcap in my college days. Right now I'm having some of Dan's 56 year old PA in the 4Dot! No PA in a couple of days and this is tasting really grand. p


----------



## Baron_Null

ProbateGeek said:


> Uh. . . something. . . English?
> 
> p


Nah, that would cause and English overload, and my brain just might give out.



freestoke said:


> That would have been Nightcap in my college days. Right now I'm having some of Dan's 56 year old PA in the 4Dot! No PA in a couple of days and this is tasting really grand. p


One of the members of the local pipe club had a 4Dot, and I thought of you. Then it seemed like blasphemy when he smoked something that was not PA in it.


----------



## freestoke

Baron_Null said:


> One of the members of the local pipe club had a 4Dot, and I thought of you. Then it seemed like blasphemy when he smoked something that was not PA in it.


As is little known, the entire Sasieni line was devised for the smoking of Prince Albert, which was introduced in 1907. There had to be pipes created that were worthy of it.


----------



## freestoke

Still haven't replace the Dart Mix, so it was the SAP at the dartboard today. Audrey thumped me again. out: Right now, I'm consoling myself with a big musketball of Louisiana Flake in the Savinelli 120 Anni. Nice pipe the Savinelli. p


----------



## freestoke

As I start my third Legend of the new Dart Mix, it occurs to me that the tobacco unit, as expressed on commercial products in grams and ounces, while not wrong does not convey the amount of tobacco properly. I offer the Legend, a quantity of tobacco that properly burns in a Missouri Meerschaum Legend. Thus, my Savinelli would burn three Legends of tobacco per bowl, the 4Dot two.


----------



## scopawl

I had some Irish Flake in my MM hardwood while out clearing the driveway of snow (for the fourth time this week)
I've found that clenching the pipe while sweeping/scooping makes me puff like a steam train. I had to set the pipe down because I got such a headrush from the nicotine... I guess I need to learn to control my breathing a bit better!


----------



## MarkC

:lol: Yeah, I've done that a few times; probably why I'm not much of a clencher! 

Going with a bowl of Opening Night for breakfast, I believe.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Ending up doing the anni kake in the hardwood. Can't get enough of this Baccy.


----------



## MarkC

Opening Night for the afternoon...


----------



## freestoke

I'm working on the new Dart Mix. Pretty decent! Smells okay and has some umbladee from the Kendal's Kentucky. :tu


----------



## RupturedDuck

Just received a shipment from pipesandcigars.com that contained (among other things) 5 tins of Marlin Flake. Before throwing it in my tobacco collection, I like to mark the date on the bottom of the tin. As I was doing this, I noticed somthing written on the bottom of the tin: Full Dark Virginia Flake. Ready Rubbed.

Ready Rubbed? Marlin Flake? Since when? I was not planning on popping a tin...I just opened some Brebbia Preludio Mix No. 60, and I have several other bulk tobaccos I'm working through. But I needed to know.

Not to worry, Marlin Flake still comes in some incredibly long beautiful dark strips. Tin aroma is still to die for. I figured while I had the tin open I should load up. I've been working my way through my first bowl of Marlin Flake in a while...and I have the second bowl drying on my desk ready for this one to go out. 

It is good to be home.

RD


----------



## ProbateGeek

Gabriel - does the tin say "Made in Germany" or "Made in Denmark"?


----------



## RupturedDuck

ProbateGeek said:


> Gabriel - does the tin say "Made in Germany" or "Made in Denmark"?


The tins are from Germany.


----------



## pipe30

An afternoon smoke with some friends is a great thing that I wish I could do more often. Today, I was able to smoke some Blue Mountain which I like.


----------



## freestoke

RupturedDuck said:


> The tins are from Germany.


We're on the edges of our collective seats. What can it mean!?

The Royal Yacht is back in port for an emergency Vitamin N delivery. p


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> We're on the edges of our collective seats. *What can it mean!?*


Wish I knew - I just thought it was a good question to ask. 

Heading out now for a "late, LATE afternoon" bowl of 1792.


----------



## gahdzila

Billy Budd. I think this tobacco is reproducing. I just can't seem to get to the bottom of the jar.


----------



## MarkC

Finishing up a bowl of Opening Night right now.


----------



## dj1340

Just had my first bowl of Anglers Dream, not sure what to think of it yet. Probably need a few more bowls and different pipes to make
up my mind.


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> Billy Budd. I think this tobacco is reproducing. I just can't seem to get to the bottom of the jar.


Sounds like the PS English Luxury I had. I finally had to dump the rest on a paper plate to kill it once and for all. Maybe if the Latakia isn't completely dead when they package it...

Had a dose of *Ennerdale* on a brisk walkabout. The Szabo is doing yeoman duty today. p


----------



## Longer ash

smoking me a bowl of macb plum cake very good stuff


----------



## Tony78

Having some walnut in a legend cob. My first time having walnut and I'm not sure if it always burns a little hot or if it's the way I packed it in the pipe.


----------



## gahdzila

Nightcap and some coffee. Mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## freestoke

Here we are on the penultimate non-holiday weekend preceding the climax of solstice mania. Nobody at work, so the morning thread is virtually unpopulated. oke: Thought I'd jump into the afternoon immediately with a nifty piece of history I stumbled on earlier:

*From the 1/26/96 editorial page of the Manchester Union Leader, with credits to the Western Journalism Center:
In the New Mexico Legislature's 1995 session, Sen. Duncan Scott, a Republican from Albuquerque, proposed an amendment to a psychologist regulatory bill offered by another senator. The Scott amendment would have dramatically changed the face of New Mexico's legal system:
The amendment said: ``When a psychologist or psychiatrist testifies during a defendant's competentcy hearing, the psychologist or psychiatrist shall wear a cone-shaped hat that is not less than two feet tall. The surface of the hat shall be imprinted with stars and lightning bolts.
``Additionally, a psychologist or psychiatrist shall be required to don a white beard that is not less than 18 inches in length, and shall punctuate crucial elements of his testimony by stabbing the air with a wand. Whenever a psychologist or psychiatrist provides expert testimony regarding a defendant's competentcy, the baliff shall contemporaneously dim the courtroom lights and administer two strikes to a Chinese gong.''
The bill, with the wizard amendment, passed the Senate by voice vote and cleared the House 46-14. Unfortunately, Gov. Gary Johnson vetoed the legislation. *

Well worthy of going nuts with a bowl of Royal Yacht. p


----------



## gahdzila

Hilarious, Jim! :biglaugh:

I just got started on the Anni Kake for the monthly review.


----------



## Thirston

gahdzila said:


> Billy Budd. I think this tobacco is reproducing. I just can't seem to get to the bottom of the jar.


Haha, I think you're right. I still have some fm my original order made years ago. Sorta gave up on smoking it all.

Enjoying some fresh out of the box FVF in a new Don Carlos. Great leaf even brand spanking new.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Joining Jim (late), with a delicious bowl of Royal Yacht. The Savinelli really purrs with this one.


----------



## gahdzila

IF in the DG Omega ipe:


----------



## freestoke

A slow day in Rome, Jr. Maybe I'll take one of the new golf carts out and see how it fits in the trunk. I'll need a cob and some KK for this action, and since it's local, the Forever stem will be in play.


----------



## Shemp75

Tried some Black irish X (thanks again Goat!) My first rope baccy and OMG was it FANTASTIC!! Smooth and strong and I kid you not it when i say you get whiffs of roasted meat as you progress thru the bowl (smoked in a CC legend). Not a lick of tongue bite either. Damn did i forget to say how good this stuff is!! Insane. I never read reviews of new smokes till after I smoke it but pretty much all the 4 star reviews were dead on right.

If you like a strong & meaty ( literarily!) smoke, GET SOME NOW!


----------



## steinr1

Shemp75 said:


> Tried some Black irish X (thanks again Goat!) My first rope baccy and OMG was it FANTASTIC!! Smooth and strong and I kid you not it when i say you get whiffs of roasted meat as you progress thru the bowl (smoked in a CC legend). Not a lick of tongue bite either. Damn did i forget to say how good this stuff is!! Insane. I never read reviews of new smokes till after I smoke it but pretty much all the 4 star reviews were dead on right.
> 
> If you like a strong & meaty ( literarily!) smoke, GET SOME NOW!


I've recently got into these as well. They smoke sooo cool, right?. Somehow I don't expect that from so strong a tobacco. I smoke them in a tiny pipe - a 4.5 inch long Prince with a thimble sized bowl. Any more and the nicotine would bowl me over. I've discovered I'm a wimp. The Black Bogie Aromatic (don't know what it's called in the US) is a bit different; not "aromatic" in the highly topped Peterson/Mac Baren sense, but a traditional, slightly Lakeland (without the negative connotations) aromatic. Hard to describe, but a definite plus. I'll look out for the "meatiness" in these ropes.


----------



## Shemp75

steinr1 said:


> They smoke sooo cool, right?. Somehow I don't expect that from so strong a tobacco.


 I have read that the black ropes are much smoother and less harsh (but still strong) then the brown ropes.

And yea please only smoke this in a small bowled pipe.


----------



## freestoke

The 4Dot has been on vacation for a week or so, but I brought it back to smoke the last bowl of the 1956 PA. Combined with not having had any PA in what seems like forever, this is an amazingly good and special smoke. Thanks again, Dan! p


----------



## freestoke

On my first 40 minutes of this bowl of straight up BXX in the Country Gentleman. A little wetter than usual, because I'm generally taking brick hard pieces from the PPP and adding them to things, but this time it's pretty much a rub out and go. Still plenty dry enough to burn well. I think that if I were smoking this outside, I might be spitting from time to time -- and liking it. :mrgreen: I've never tried chewing tobacco or even dipping snuff, but I suspect the sensation might be similar. I little more severe than Happy Bogie in that respect, but I lay it to the roasting that BXX undergoes. _*Semper Excelsior!*_


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> On my first 40 minutes of this bowl of straight up BXX in the Country Gentleman. A little wetter than usual, because I'm generally taking brick hard pieces from the PPP and adding them to things, but this time it's pretty much a rub out and go. Still plenty dry enough to burn well. I think that if I were smoking this outside, *I might be spitting from time to time -- and liking it.* :mrgreen: I've never tried chewing tobacco or even dipping snuff, but I suspect the sensation might be similar. I little more severe than Happy Bogie in that respect, but I lay it to the roasting that BXX undergoes. _*Semper Excelsior!*_


Ah. To spit or not to spit. I just smoked a little bowl of Black Bogie Aromatic (used to drop in the coins in whole - but now tend to rub it out fully - fresh and moist as GH intended). I spat.

BTW - BBB ?? I promise to keep it on the Q.T. LOL


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> Ah. To spit or not to spit. I just smoked a little bowl of Black Bogie Aromatic (used to drop in the coins in whole - but now tend to rub it out fully - fresh and moist as GH intended). I spat.
> 
> BTW - BBB ?? I promise to keep it on the Q.T. LOL


Spitting covers up your latent homosexual tendencies, so I think it's a worthy behavior for you, Robert. :tu

Do you mean the PPP? Paper Plate Potpourri, the spillage and scraps from loading my pipe, sometimes the last half bowl in jar. I also clip off BXX coins into the pile to have them at the ready.

I'm having a little after dinner Royal Yacht in the the Darth Rader. Dan did me in and I'm trying to fit some damage assessment reconnaissance photographs into tomorrows hectic schedule.


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> ...but I brought it back to smoke the last bowl of the 1956 PA.


Last Bowl? Nope, not exactly...


----------



## MarkC

Um...is that what's in this sealed plastic thingie that I have no memory of receiving? (How embarrassing!)


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> *Spitting covers up your latent homosexual tendencies*, so I think it's a worthy behavior for you, Robert. :tu
> 
> Do you mean the PPP? Paper Plate Potpourri, the spillage and scraps from loading my pipe, sometimes the last half bowl in jar. I also clip off BXX coins into the pile to have them at the ready.
> 
> I'm having a little after dinner Royal Yacht in the the Darth Rader. Dan did me in and I'm trying to fit some damage assessment reconnaissance photographs into tomorrows hectic schedule.


So long as it stays latent, I'm happy. But I certainly don't morally censure anyone else. You do what seems best for you.

On this general subject...

My brother-in-law is a very funny man and he doesn't even know it. He's a "diamond geezer" and said to me once:

"These gays, I don't mind what they get up to with each other. But I don't like it when they wave it in front of your nose." (To be said with a London accent, complete with glottal stop)

I'm sure he's object if they "rammed it down his throat" too.


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> Um...is that what's in this sealed plastic thingie that I have no memory of receiving? (How embarrassing!)


If its vacuum sealed and has "PA" written with a sharpie, then yes.


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> Um...is that what's in this sealed plastic thingie that I have no memory of receiving? (How embarrassing!)


It's like Prince Albert, but more so. :smile:

Thanks, Dan! (As a time saver, I need to program one of the function keys to print that...) I'm not going to try my "new" stash until I've sent the official report to -- interested parties. :spy:

For now, a bowl of Carter Hall in the Darth Rader. Thanks, Dan! (Ha, the function key works! :tu)


----------



## jobes2007

I'm going to be smoking some Christmas Cheer 2012 from McClelland in my new(ish) meer. I've been working on a review for it, but I feel I need to try the meer smoke for the review to be complete.


----------



## MarkC

DanR said:


> If its vacuum sealed and has "PA" written with a sharpie, then yes.


Yeah, that's it. Damn. Sorry for not acknowledging it, Dan; I must have got distracted after knifing the envelope open and had it fall out. I found it between the computer and the external hard drive (a great storage spot, I'm sure; good thing it was sealed!) I apologize; I feel like a doof.


----------



## freestoke

It's going to be a white xmas, judging from the forecast. There might even be enough for the snowblower tomorrow, or even worse, enough for the snowmobilers. :rant:

Having another bowl of PA56 in the 4Dot.


----------



## mcgreggor57

I actually brought a pipe inside to my office this morning for the sole purpose of filling it with the remaining sample of Christmas Cheer. Lately I've been making a mess in my car trying to pack a bowl while wrestling with the seat belt and getting situated.


----------



## freestoke

[winter advisory] I keep asking myself how anybody who drives a vehicle can survive without a snow rake in this clime, because too many of the snowfalls are either wet or deep, either of which making cleaning the off the snow a chore. Even this little snowfalls can be removed far more rapidly with fewer passes using a snow rake. Using a snowbrush on a stick with a plastic scraper on the end? Get a decent scraper, one with a soft allow blade, save yourself a lot of grief. Yeah, they cost twice as much, but what's your time worth, especially time getting the ice off your car windows, wind howling and temps in the teens? [/winter advisory]

There. It's comin' up on party time! :banana: It'll be the Dart Mix, I think...I don't know. Five Brothers. Yeah. I'm going for the 5B.


----------



## freestoke

The gusts have stopped, leaving only a steady 20+ mph wind. Will have to snowblow in the morning. :faint: So much for a green xmas. sigh.

Think I'll stoke up a cob with some KK in it. A coffee day all the way, after a few too many beers last night.


----------



## Goatmilk

freestoke said:


> [winter advisory] I keep asking myself how anybody who drives a vehicle can survive without a snow rake in this clime, because too many of the snowfalls are either wet or deep, either of which making cleaning the off the snow a chore. Even this little snowfalls can be removed far more rapidly with fewer passes using a snow rake. Using a snowbrush on a stick with a plastic scraper on the end? Get a decent scraper, one with a soft allow blade, save yourself a lot of grief. Yeah, they cost twice as much, but what's your time worth, especially time getting the ice off your car windows, wind howling and temps in the teens? [/winter advisory]
> 
> There. It's comin' up on party time! :banana: It'll be the Dart Mix, I think...I don't know. Five Brothers. Yeah. I'm going for the 5B.


What exactly is a snow rake?


----------



## ProbateGeek

The rest of yesterday's KK mixed with today's PA in a CG.

OK.


----------



## freestoke

Goatmilk said:


> What exactly is a snow rake?


Snow Rake, Car Snow Rake, Auto Snow Rake, shuttsco, orange snow removal tool, hot tub cleaning broom, spa broom - Sam Giammalvo's

I bought one in 1986, the day I picked up my new Mercedes 190D. Been using it ever since! :tu The one in the link is similar to mine, possibly even identical -- the "personal" size, not the industrial strength one they used at the Mercedes dealer to clean off the cars in the lot. Looks like the price is the same after all these years, so it's effectively cheaper now. It has saved me hours and hours of cleaning time. A few pushes and pulls around the car and you're done. I have actually come out to my car to find people clearing the snow off their cars, pulled out the rake, cleaned my car and left while they were still hard at work. :evil: Those puny little brushes just don't hack it after the snow is past one inch deep. And wet snow? Forget it with a snow brush. If there's any slush to wad up, the brush is useless and will require the scraper to finish, but the rake leaves the window completely clear.

And my scraper? A real tool for a tough job:









Note that it is labeled "Scraper". That's because it's a real scraper, not one those plastic toys that most people play with trying get that layer of ice off the windshield.

Think I'll have some warming Louisiana Flake and try to forget the bleak whiteness outside. p


----------



## gahdzila

Royal Yacht in the Royalton pot. No, I didn't plan that....but it does have a nice ring to it, doesn't it?


----------



## szyzk

Chestnut's Roasting earlier. Then Lil' Brown Christmas. Now it's Holiday Spirit.

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## freestoke

Merry Christmas, everybody! I'll be off for some Xmas darts shortly, then on to gorge myself on Polish kielbasa, ham, perogis and such. :smile:

Noticing that the shop owner in The Little Shop Around the Corner looked familiar, it hit me -- he was the Wizard! Which led me, inexplicably to:

*Actual listing in the TV section of the Marin (CA) Independent-Journal:
Movie "The Wizard of Oz": Transported to a surreal landscape, a young girl kills the first woman she meets, then teams up with three complete strangers to kill again.*


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> *Actual listing in the TV section of the Marin (CA) Independent-Journal:
> Movie "The Wizard of Oz": Transported to a surreal landscape, a young girl kills the first woman she meets, then teams up with three complete strangers to kill again.*


:lol: Finally, an accurate description of the movie!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Not to mention the reason behind the killings - the influence of all that Pink Floyd music Dorothy listens to. 

:tongue:


----------



## mikebjrtx

I treated myself to the Foggy Boggy that Jim sent me. It's a light english aromatic. It tastes a lot like Stokebye Optimum or Lane HGL. I'm thinking the Foggy Boggy is a little less sweet with a bit of oriental but it's close.


----------



## freestoke

I'm betting Lane HGL, just on B&M supply likelihoods and the tobakrevs entry. (Mountain Latakia? Is that anything like Welsh Rabbit? :spy

Just finishing a musketball of Louisiana Flake. Gotta shovel in some lunch and head for the Dart Mix.


----------



## szyzk

Staring at a bowl of Red Rap, to be followed with a bowl of GLP Navigator.


----------



## Desertlifter

szyzk said:


> Staring at a bowl of Red Rap, to be followed with a bowl of GLP Navigator.


My tin of Navigator is enroute - due in by Saturday. Looking forward to it.


----------



## DanR

szyzk said:


> Staring at a bowl of Red Rap, to be followed with a bowl of GLP Navigator.


My Navigator will be here tomorrow (according to the USPS shipping info). How is it Andrew?

Epiphany was my lunchbreak smoke today.


----------



## szyzk

DanR said:


> My Navigator will be here tomorrow (according to the USPS shipping info). How is it Andrew?
> 
> Epiphany was my lunchbreak smoke today.


Nice. Very nice. Like Sextant, the rum isn't forward - otherwise I think I would be turned off a bit - and the baccy has some legs... It'll wake you up! Not that I needed another blend to add to my "in theory it's a rotation, in practice it's a mishmash of un-related tins" collection, but a few tins are going to be put away for a few years and a few tins will be kept on-hand for the in-between time.


----------



## MarkC

Starting my day (it's Saturday for me) with a cup of tea and a meerful of EMP.


----------



## DanR

szyzk said:


> Nice. Very nice. Like Sextant, the rum isn't forward - otherwise I think I would be turned off a bit - and the baccy has some legs... It'll wake you up! Not that I needed another blend to add to my "in theory it's a rotation, in practice it's a mishmash of un-related tins" collection, but a few tins are going to be put away for a few years and a few tins will be kept on-hand for the in-between time.


I ordered two tins - one to open and one to cellar. I need another "open" container like I need another hole in my head, but I can't wait to try it!


----------



## freestoke

Goatmilk said:


> What exactly is a snow rake?


Here's the rake in action after the recent little dusting.


----------



## gahdzila

I do not envy anyone who has to deal with all of that evil frozen white stuff. 

Cold and rainy here, but it's above freezing and not snowing!

I'm working on some Old Joe Krantz in a cob. Pretty decent stuff! Mostly burley, with a healthy dose of perique.


----------



## steinr1

Girding my loins with some Revor Plug for the coming onslaught. Two Autistic 10 year olds "playing together" for the afternoon. What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## freestoke

I'll stick with the snow, Robert. :lol: 

And stick I will, since it's been snowing like crazy since early morning. :faint: Looks like another 6 inches already, but hopefully it'll let off in a while. Looks like another session of snow raking and running the Ariens. At least it isn't cold, high 20s, and not much wind. (Snowblowing in the wind is an art form. But then, some would say that about Yoko Ono's poetry. I like moving snow at least at much as I like her poetry.)


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> I'll stick with the snow, Robert. :lol:
> 
> And stick I will, since it's been snowing like crazy since early morning. :faint: Looks like another 6 inches already, but hopefully it'll let off in a while. Looks like another session of snow raking and running the Ariens. At least it isn't cold, high 20s, and not much wind. (Snowblowing in the wind is an art form. But then, some would say that about Yoko Ono's poetry. I like moving snow at least at much as I like her poetry.)


I lived in Denver for awhile, and I don't miss those days of shoveling the driveway or deicing the cars. I think I'll try to stick to warmer climates from now on. About 50 degrees here today, but damp so it feels cooler than that. I'm enjoying some aged Viginia Woods in my own Darth Rader. Now, where did I put my Yoko Ono Poetry Collection?


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> I'll stick with the snow, Robert. :lol:
> 
> And stick I will, since it's been snowing like crazy since early morning. :faint: Looks like another 6 inches already, but hopefully it'll let off in a while. Looks like another session of snow raking and running the Ariens. At least it isn't cold, high 20s, and not much wind. (Snowblowing in the wind is an art form. But then, *some would say that about Yoko Ono's poetry*. I like moving snow at least at much as I like her poetry.)


*City Piece*

Step in all the puddles in the city.

Deep. That's Art, that is.
It starts with meaningless twaddle like this and ends with a dead Beatle.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> *City Piece*
> 
> Step in all the puddles in the city.
> 
> Deep. That's Art, that is.
> It starts with meaningless twaddle like this and ends with a dead Beatle.


It certainly does sap one's will to go on living to think that she could have many more timeless lines ahead of her. The snowfall seems to be thinning a bit and in about an hour plus it should stop. I'm going for another bowl of the PPP, as the Darth Rader continues its work against the Dark Side of the paper plate -- the side with the BXX chips. :smile:

She had a play on Broadway -- BROADWAY! -- where she stepped on beer/soda cans, getting them stuck on her feet -- you know the trick from childhood no doubt -- then clomping around on stage to thunderous applause and critical acclaim. Wonderful stuff. And the shocking bad hats. :tsk:


----------



## jheiliger

My first bowl since returning to the pipe after 15yrs or so...


----------



## freestoke

A perfect combo, Joe! :tu Just finished my open RY yesterday, a staple in my lineup.

Think I'll set the Country Gentleman to work on the remainder of this PPP. p Snow's getting ready to stop, which means I'm getting ready to strap on the equipment and venture forth into the wintery landscape. :faint:


----------



## jheiliger

This is a great tobacco, Jim! Thanks for the suggestion... Its tasty!!

Bundle up and stay warm! Only about 50 here today...


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> It certainly does sap one's will to go on living to think that she could have many more timeless lines ahead of her. The snowfall seems to be thinning a bit and in about an hour plus it should stop. I'm going for another bowl of the PPP, as the Darth Rader continues its work against the Dark Side of the paper plate -- the side with the BXX chips. :smile:
> 
> She had a play on Broadway -- BROADWAY! -- where she stepped on beer/soda cans, getting them stuck on her feet -- you know the trick from childhood no doubt -- then clomping around on stage to thunderous applause and critical acclaim. Wonderful stuff. And the shocking bad hats. :tsk:


It's just the Arty version of the Emperor's New Clothes. I've attended my share (I'd say more than my share) of "Performance Art". Some, the tiny minority, may give you pause to think or just be plain fun. But the majority are excruciatingly simplistic (And now, without further ado - The Bleeding Obvious!), dull, nonsensical, humourless and just plain not well executed. I once followed a "Performance Poet" around a Pere Ubu "happening", heckling him mercilessly and suggesting a new, improved career as a balloon-folder. He didn't seem to "get" *my* installation. He just got a bit cross (cross arty types -Oooooo, how threatening) and told me that I was "spoiling it for everyone". Got a lot of laughs, though. Maybe people thought it was part of the same thing. Which, in a sense, it was.

Yoko... She has some "traditional" talent when she puts her mind to it (or more probably - when she doesn't). But her association with a Beatle (you know - one of the really talented ones) has given her free rein to bother us all and the arty establishment dare not ignore her. Yoko - you're not deep. You just don't speak English that well. We can tell the difference.

(Hmmmm. I seem to have been drinking deeply of the venom today. Couldn't have found a more worthy target, though.)


----------



## steinr1

jheiliger said:


> My first bowl since returning to the pipe after 15yrs or so...


Welcome back. One can only hope that this tobacco was also sleeping these 15 years.


----------



## freestoke

The Country Gentleman needed a scraping and reaming. Almost plugged up that last bowl of PPP, so I dumped it and restarted. Smoking like a champ now! p 

The snow persists. It seems to be constantly renewing itself from the southwest, not lake effect, just a continuing convection from the storm northeast of here. Could be nightfall before it's time to snowblow. Guess I'll have to suffer with this pipe and a beer. As a poster said on the old USENET, "Some days it doesn't pay to gnaw through the straps."


----------



## ProbateGeek

jheiliger said:


> My first bowl since returning to the pipe after 15yrs or so...


Excellent choice, Joe. And welcome home! p



steinr1 said:


> . . . I once followed a "Performance Poet" around a Pere Ubu "happening". . .


Pere Ubu? Learning more about Robert every day, it seems. I'd bet a pretty penny that you were wearing your funny hair hat that day, huh? And dancing around to "Small Dark Cloud", perhaps?

About to give Blackwoods Flake another go, since it's been about 6 months since I last tried it. Smelling the tin, why do I suddenly have a craving for french fries? Or BBQ?


----------



## gahdzila

I do feel for you guys having to deal with the snow. 

Living in Louisiana all my life, I've never been around it. I just can't quite wrap my brain around it. It snows EVERYWHERE....but plows have to come clean off the streets, right? So where does that stuff go? Piled up into your lawns? Then what happens? Snowblowers....to clean it off your lawn and driveway, I assume. Where do you blow it? Back into the street?

And the burning question that I just can't seem to figure out. It seems so intuitive, so I'm sure someone somewhere has thought of it, so there must be some reason why you shovel and scoop and blow the crap back and forth. Here goes - why not just dump some salt on all of it, then stand there in your driveway and spray it down with a garden hose? Wouldn't that melt it all off your driveway and down the street drains? Wouldn't that be much less work than all of that shovelling?


----------



## jheiliger

ProbateGeek said:


> Excellent choice, Joe. And welcome home! p


Thanks Terry! It was a great smoke!

I'm beginning to think that the reason I stopped smoking a pipe last time was because I never found tobacco that I really enjoyed. The Dunhill RY was really nice.


----------



## szyzk

gahdzila said:


> It snows EVERYWHERE....but plows have to come clean off the streets, right? So where does that stuff go? Piled up into your lawns? Then what happens?


Ah, yes! I shoveled once this morning at home, then three times at work, and once again when I returned home - just the sidewalk & steps, though. But before dinner, which we were having at my grandmother's house, I realized that the plows had done a number on the driveway...

Figure 10 feet into the driveway by 12 feet across by about 3 feet high. That's a lot of snow. It can't go back into the street because it'll just get thrown back into the driveway when the next plow comes or, worse, it'll make it impassable when I'm trying to leave. It can't go on the sidewalk for obvious reasons & legal reasons, as we have to keep those cleared at all times or else the city will send us a fine. It can't go into the driveway because that would just be imbecile. So, it goes in the yard. And then it either becomes a crappy mess that you need to re-shovel when it slides back into the driveway, or it sits there in brown (snow does get dirty), lumpy masses until the late spring.

The joys of the Snow Belt!


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> Living in Louisiana all my life, I've never been around it. I just can't quite wrap my brain around it. It snows EVERYWHERE....but plows have to come clean off the streets, right? So where does that stuff go? Piled up into your lawns? Then what happens? Snowblowers....to clean it off your lawn and driveway, I assume. Where do you blow it? Back into the street?
> 
> And the burning question that I just can't seem to figure out. It seems so intuitive, so I'm sure someone somewhere has thought of it, so there must be some reason why you shovel and scoop and blow the crap back and forth. Here goes - why not just dump some salt on all of it, then stand there in your driveway and spray it down with a garden hose? Wouldn't that melt it all off your driveway and down the street drains? Wouldn't that be much less work than all of that shovelling?


I've never understood why you guys down south complain about the heat all the time, when all you have to do is leave the doors open with the air conditioner on and cool the outside. :lol:

The crap does pile up. The plows dump salt on the streets before it snows to wet up the bottom so it scrapes off easier and you can dump it off to the side. They dump more salt to melt the ice, too, but this doesn't actually work when it gets really cold. My driveway some winters looks like a tunnel with 7 foot walls (I kid you not). If too much piles up on the roof it has to be shoveled off in front of the windows obscuring the view until spring (I kid you not). I'm trying to estimate how much salt it would take to do my driveway. Let's call it 125" of snow or over a foot of water along 60 feet or so of driveway 15 feet wide (I'm guessing here...). That's 900 ft3 of water -- let's call it 1000. That's 7500 gallons of water plus whatever I'm hosing onto it that I have to bring down to close to zero melting point by adding salt to it. That's a lot of salt. That much salt washing off all the driveways, combined with the salt from the trucks would probably pollute New York City's water supply and kill off all the wildlife around here the meantime. :lol: And then there are the days where it never gets to zero. No amount of salt will keep it from freezing at -20F (if I remember correctly). We have to go with alcohol or ethylene glycol or something -- kiss the dogs in the neighborhood goodbye. :lol:

But seriously, the trucks do indeed dump it on your lawn and the streets begin to narrow and the snowbanks get higher and higher. I had a friend who was a cop who told me that a few bodies always melted out of the snowbanks downtown when they thawed in the spring, lost in there for weeks or months.

Honest, Clifford, it's easier to snowblow it into the yard than to melt it. It goes away eventually. :lol:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Brrrrr - all this snow talk. I like it here in the Pacific Northwest. Two inches of snow can shut the city down, and give us all a much needed day off. Wimps? Sure we are. But we're smiling all the while...

I do have one perplexing question, similar to Clifford's. Everyone knows how much it rains here, yet you rarely see anyone carrying an umbrella. In fact, I rarely see an umbrella, pretty much since I moved here in '95. Why might that be? An exercise in futility, perhaps? 

Had a cigar this afternoon - a Shorty Punisher (the tip dipped in pepper?), so no piping to report here.


----------



## steinr1

Louisiana Flake; ancient Barling.

I've been rather neglecting my favourite blend of late. Need to make up time.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> I do have one perplexing question, similar to Clifford's. Everyone knows how much it rains here, yet you rarely see anyone carrying an umbrella.


*Umbra * means "shadow" in Latin, so an umbrella provides shade. Since you people get almost as little sun as the Mohawk Valley (North American continent cloudy weather champion), you clearly don't really need umbrellas. What puzzles me even more is why the golfers in Texas didn't use them. They did in Georgia when I a kid, and it was plenty hot there too. Not a cloud in the Dallas sky, temperature over a 100 and they're just standing there in the sun. WHERE ARE THE UMBRELLAS!? I always used mine in such conditions. I also could never understand why they would stand in the sun waiting for a shot when shade was available 10 yards away, or walk down the middle of the fairway to their ball when they could walk in the rough where there was at least SOME shade. :dunno: If they hadn't been complaining loudly about the heat, it would have made some sense, but as it was it was like, "Why does it hurt when I stick this barbed wire up my nose?" I actually see this stupidity on the PGA tour as well. Makes me want to scream, "GET OUT OF THE SUN, YOU IDIOTS!"


----------



## steinr1

Not quite sure which thread to post this on, but as I intend to smoke the pipe this afternoon...

View attachment 74156


One of my favourite pipes. A Ropp Flammee Sitter Straight Billard. A wonderful smoker, but...

It was cracked at the back when I got it (not fatal - with cake, it didn't leak) and then I dropped it and cracked it from this "original" crack's end to the top of the bowl. About an eighth of the bowl was "flapping about".

So...

View attachment 74157


I stitched it together with some fine hard steel wire staples. Much less noticeable than in this photo. I may give them a a lick of dark brown paint, but I'm actually rather loath to hide this pipe's battle scars. It hardly leaks at all now and when the cake builds I think it will be back to its old self.


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> *Umbra * means "shadow" in Latin, so an umbrella provides shade. Since you people get almost as little sun as the Mohawk Valley (North American continent cloudy weather champion), you clearly don't really need umbrellas. What puzzles me even more is why the golfers in Texas didn't use them. *They did in Georgia when I a kid, and it was plenty hot there too.* Not a cloud in the Dallas sky, temperature over a 100 and they're just standing there in the sun. WHERE ARE THE UMBRELLAS!? I always used mine in such conditions. I also could never understand why they would stand in the sun waiting for a shot when shade was available 10 yards away, or walk down the middle of the fairway to their ball when they could walk in the rough where there was at least SOME shade. :dunno: If they hadn't been complaining loudly about the heat, it would have made some sense, but as it was it was like, "Why does it hurt when I stick this barbed wire up my nose?" I actually see this stupidity on the PGA tour as well. Makes me want to scream, "GET OUT OF THE SUN, YOU IDIOTS!"


Surely, Suh, there were *parasols* and these were, Suh, carried only by Ladies. The very idea, Suh.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> Surely, Suh, there were *parasols* and these were, Suh, carried only by Ladies. The very idea, Suh.


When an umbrella is carried by a guy it's an umbrella, by a gal it's a parasol. In either case, to shield you from the rain you need a pluvella. A waterproof parasol serves both functions: In the Mohawk Valley, a golf umbrella would serve as a golf* pluv*ella more frequently, while in Dallas it would be used as a golf *umbr*ella to provide shade. I blame the British for this mix-up, but then most of the things wrong with the language started in England. I suspect that it's pluviating there this afternoon, Robert. It was always pluviating when I lived there.

I'm smoking PPP with a substantial admixture of Louisiana Flake to give it some texture. p


----------



## ProbateGeek

I'd like to just jump in to add:

Man do I love you geezers on the pipe side... never a dull moment. 
"Pluvella"? Jim, you can stick that where the sun don't shine (and thus, where an umbrella would be unnecessary).


----------



## KBibbs

Not afternoon any more, but my afternoon smoke was some H&H berry nice. Wasn't the best tasting, seemed rather bland, but the aroma was wonderful. Several compliments.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> I
> "Pluvella"? Jim, you can stick that where the sun don't shine (and thus, where an umbrella would be unnecessary).


Are you trying to pluviate on my parade, Terry?


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> Brrrrr - all this snow talk. I like it here in the Pacific Northwest. Two inches of snow can shut the city down, and give us all a much needed day off. Wimps? Sure we are. But we're smiling all the while...
> 
> I do have one perplexing question, similar to Clifford's. Everyone knows how much it rains here, yet you rarely see anyone carrying an umbrella. In fact, I rarely see an umbrella, pretty much since I moved here in '95. Why might that be? An exercise in futility, perhaps?


It's how we identify tourists.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Desertlifter said:


> It's how we identify tourists.


So, how does that work - anyone who looks dry and comfortable must be from out of town?

:biggrin:


----------



## Dr. Plume

No every one who's got rain gear is clearly prepared. The guy chasing his umbrella down the street in the wind and rain with his flip flops and socks he's a tourist.


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> So, how does that work - anyone who looks dry and comfortable must be from out of town?
> 
> :biggrin:


In Norfolk the ones who breath through their mouth and move their lips while reading are locals. There was, I'm told, an NHS dictat that the common practice of doctors putting "NFN" on patient's notes was to be stopped. NFN stands for "Normal for Norfolk".


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> When an umbrella is carried by a guy it's an umbrella, by a gal it's a parasol. In either case, to shield you from the rain you need a pluvella. A waterproof parasol serves both functions: In the Mohawk Valley, a golf umbrella would serve as a golf* pluv*ella more frequently, while in Dallas it would be used as a golf *umbr*ella to provide shade. *I blame the British for this mix-up, but then most of the things wrong with the language started in England.* I suspect that it's pluviating there this afternoon, Robert. It was always pluviating when I lived there.
> 
> I'm smoking PPP with a substantial admixture of Louisiana Flake to give it some texture. p


*ALL* English started in England. You guys are only allowed to use the language on sufferance.


----------



## MarkC

steinr1 said:


> In Norfolk the ones who breath through their mouth and move their lips while reading are locals. There was, I'm told, an NHS dictat that the common practice of doctors putting "NFN" on patient's notes was to be stopped. NFN stands for "Normal for Norfolk".


That's funny; when I was in the Navy, they said it was the same in our Norfolk as well...


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> *ALL* *English started in England.* You guys are only allowed to use the language on sufferance.


Well, more or less. All those Romans and French and Vikings and Celts and what have you messed up the Angles and Saxons. That wasn't really your fault, but then when you Limeys went gallivanting around the world, carrying back home slang from everywhere, that things really started to fall apart. Without brave men like 'enry 'iggins to save the day, you lot would scarcely be able to construct a sentence these days.

I think I'll have some CH in the Darth Rader. Up late this morning.


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> Well, more or less. All those Romans and French and Vikings and Celts and what have you messed up the Angles and Saxons. That wasn't really your fault, but then when you Limeys went gallivanting around the world, carrying back home slang from everywhere, that things really started to fall apart. Without brave men like 'enry 'iggins to save the day, you lot would scarcely be able to construct a sentence these days.
> 
> I think I'll have some CH in the Darth Rader. Up late this morning.


Adopt and conquer. They're our words now. And make sure you don't allow those Foreign Johnnies to run about as though they owned their country - gives them ideas.

Peterson Special 2012 Reserve (which remains highly recommended) in a meerschaum and then, I think, some more Dunhill Flake in Franken-Pipe.


----------



## szyzk

Not afternoon yet on this side of the pond so I feel anxious about posting here, but: the last dregs of an old pouch of Condor Long Cut buried underneath a rubbed out flake of Capstan in the Hackert Cob. Happy New Years to all!


----------



## Nachman

steinr1 said:


> *ALL* English started in England. You guys are only allowed to use the language on sufferance.


The first ten years of my life were spent in England and the next **years in America and. as far as I can tell, in neither country is English often spoken.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A bowl of Stone-haven in my Joh's Dublin thanks John [IndigoSmoke]
Happy New Year to all!


----------



## freestoke

You went from England to Oklahoma? Talk about a climate change! :lol: But you're right, Nick. Speaking of bad English, if the authorities are wondering why broadcast meteorologists begin to vanish, promise not to tell them about me, okay? I'm losing it over "during the overnight". This infernal phrase has to be eliminated at a minimum and those using it in front of large audiences...well, enough said. (Mum's the word. :spy

I'm smoking a small cigarette of PA56, just for kicks. :lol:


----------



## szyzk

Finished my Condor/Capstan mix earlier and rubbed in another flake of Capstan. Back-to-back in a cob is a-okay in my book!

Am currently christening my new Wessex (a princely Dunhill in looks at a pauper's price) with some 3 year-old HOTW.


----------



## freestoke

Noticed a newly opened pouch of 5B under the detritus on the couch, left over from the Dart Mix preparation -- I think. Whatever, some of it's in the Diplomat now for a quick smoke before jumping in the shower. p


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> You went from England to Oklahoma? Talk about a climate change! :lol: But you're right, Nick. Speaking of bad English, if the authorities are wondering why broadcast meteorologists begin to vanish, promise not to tell them about me, okay? I'm losing it over *"during the overnight"*. This infernal phrase has to be eliminated at a minimum and those using it in front of large audiences...well, enough said. (Mum's the word. :spy
> 
> I'm smoking a small cigarette of PA56, just for kicks. :lol:


No trial. No Jury. Straight to execution.

@Nick - Is this the Yorkshire connection, then? If so, I dispute the "first ten years of my life were spent in England". Yorkshire is not in England. It's in Yorkshire.


----------



## ProbateGeek

36° and very light, powdery snow falling quietly here in Vancouver, WA. Enjoying my third bowl of The Royal Yacht in a Country Gent. Not a bad way to spend the day off.


----------



## Desertlifter

Sugar Barrel in a cob with a Tom Buck chaser.

Good and....good. Too damned cold outside though!


----------



## DanR

Happy New Year fellow pipers! I've been entertaining guests since yesterday afternoon, but did manage to squeeze in a few pipefulls last night as we sat around the fire pit. The tobacco of choice last night was three blind mice, thanks to Freestoke, which was quite pleasing not only to me, but the guests around me. It was a nice complement to the s'mores that were being roasted by the kiddies. 

Now, I am enjoying my first taste of Capstan, thanks to Szyzk, which was part of a quite large sampler of goodies that arrived yesterday along with my beautiful new Pete Irish Army pipe.


----------



## ProbateGeek

DanR said:


> Happy New Year fellow pipers! I've been entertaining guests since yesterday afternoon, but did manage to squeeze in a few pipefulls last night as we sat around the fire pit. The tobacco of choice last night was three blind mice, thanks to Freestoke, which was quite pleasing not only to me, but the guests around me. It was a nice complement to the s'mores that were being roasted by the kiddies.
> 
> Now, I am enjoying my first taste of Capstan, thanks to Szyzk, which was part of a quite large sampler of goodies that arrived yesterday along with my *beautiful new Pete Irish Army pipe*.


Uh, your camera broke, Dan? :tongue1:


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> Happy New Year fellow pipers! I've been entertaining guests since yesterday afternoon, but did manage to squeeze in a few pipefulls last night as we sat around the fire pit. The tobacco of choice last night was three blind* mice*...


Three Blind Moose. I'm having me some KK in the Diplomat again. I'm throwing MUCH better, thanks to some lessons from Frankendartrix Audrey. I actually won tonight! :lol: Finishing up some pinto beans, with cornbread, mashed potatoes and a big salad. I love pinto beans. :smile:


----------



## DanR

Right, got it, three blind moose. Thanks Jim, it was very nice!

Just put a coat of polish on the Irish Army, and then proceeded to enjoy a bowl of McClelland Arcadia for the first bowl...


----------



## ProbateGeek

DanR said:


> Right, got it, three blind moose. Thanks Jim, it was very nice!


I tried this one from Jim, as well. Delicious - probably the only aromatic I'd smoke again. Well, never say never but...



DanR said:


> Just put a coat of polish on the Irish Army, and then proceeded to enjoy a bowl of McClelland Arcadia for the first bowl...


I really REALLY like Army mounts - everything about them. Nice pipe, Dan. What polish do you use?


----------



## DanR

ProbateGeek said:


> What polish do you use?


I have a three buff setup on my lathe. Tripoli (left), White Diamond (middle), then Carnuba (right). It works great! Makes my fingertips shiny too. :lol:


----------



## ProbateGeek

DanR said:


> I have a three buff setup on my lathe. Tripoli (left), White Diamond (middle), then Carnuba (right). It works great! Makes my fingertips shiny too. :lol:


That's gotta work a bit better than my pinky finger and a small jar of Paragon wax. Lathe envy...


----------



## MarkC

Envy indeed. It seems that whatever tools I have on hand are always great for the _last_ thing I was into.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Mark should get some kind of new award icon - posting on the Morning, Afternoon and Night pipe threads, all three in a 5 minute window. 

:first:

Hooray!


----------



## freestoke

I saw the Bari Dana, sitting almost alone on a little-used rack in the back...poor lonesome pipe. out: One of my absolutest favorites that hasn't been smoked in weeks, so I stoked it up with some Annie Kake. Its mood is improving dramatically. p


----------



## Dr. Plume

Smoked a wonderful bowl of frog Morton while walking along the coast of Plymouth blissfully wonderful..... I am so glad I ordered another few tins of this Baccy.


----------



## luckybro2

Frog Morton has been my favorite for a long time but now McClelland's Blue Mountain is tied for first place on my list.


----------



## freestoke

I think we're holing up until tomorrow. Weather's pretty nice, but cold. Seems like we've been on the road a LOT the past two weeks and need to veg out. Firing up some Louisiana Flake for a long smoke in the Savinelli. p Got twin idiot lights on, the Low Vitamin N Warning Light and the Caffeine Ingestion Failure Light.


----------



## Dr. Plume

luckybro2 said:


> Frog Morton has been my favorite for a long time but now McClelland's Blue Mountain is tied for first place on my list.


I guess I'll have to pick up a tin of that one.


----------



## freestoke

I went with the 4Dot for the LF instead of the Savinelli. No harm done. p Finally getting ahead of the caffeine power curve. :cp


----------



## szyzk

Heads up, pipers: FVF is going to be arriving at your favorite retailers by this time next week. Git yer credit cards ready!


----------



## MarkC

Are you serious? In time for "tobacco payday"? This can't be happening...


----------



## szyzk

MarkC said:


> Are you serious? In time for "tobacco payday"? This can't be happening...


Yes!

Our distributor received a substantial shipment from SG and there was still quite a bit left to hand out after our allotment was given to us. Not sure if the other distributor received the same, but seeing as how there are only two (or three?) importing this stuff, all of your favorite stores are pulling from the same stock.


----------



## jheiliger

For us noobs... What is FVF?


----------



## szyzk

jheiliger said:


> For us noobs... What is FVF?


Sam Gawith Full Virginia Flake, a very, very highly regarded VA tobacco. It's perfectly suited to smoking now, or putting away for years because it does get better!


----------



## MarkC

jheiliger said:


> For us noobs... What is FVF?


Heaven in a tin. At least that's the way I remember it. I smoked all of mine up during the worst of the shortage years; I still owe my cellar twenty-three more tins before I can even think of smoking one...


----------



## szyzk

MarkC said:


> Heaven in a tin. At least that's the way I remember it. I smoked all of mine up during the worst of the shortage years; I still owe my cellar twenty-three more tins before I can even think of smoking one...


Buy five 250g boxes, cellar up what you lost and smoke the extra!


----------



## jheiliger

Is it like a seasonal HTF? It only available till they run out?


----------



## szyzk

jheiliger said:


> Is it like a seasonal HTF? It only available till they run out?


Samuel Gawith is a small operation, with 300+ year old equipment shoved into a "warehouse" the size of a normal house. With the amount of blends they produce and how time-intensive some of their blends are to produce, they can't keep a steady supply. As it is, some of the blends are only produced in big enough numbers to export to the US a few times a year.

So, no, not seasonal - just HTF. The 50g tins go quickly (both from the distributor and at the retailer level) while the 250g boxes are a little easier to find when the tobacco is available - but that's not saying much, because none of the stuff lasts all that long on the shelf.


----------



## Mason16Filz

Enjoying a nice bowl of Lord Methleys as we speak. 8) 

Thinking bout having a bowl of Nightcap after dinner tonight too!!


----------



## jheiliger

szyzk said:


> Samuel Gawith is a small operation, with 300+ year old equipment shoved into a "warehouse" the size of a normal house. With the amount of blends they produce and how time-intensive some of their blends are to produce, they can't keep a steady supply. As it is, some of the blends are only produced in big enough numbers to export to the US a few times a year.
> 
> So, no, not seasonal - just HTF. The 50g tins go quickly (both from the distributor and at the retailer level) while the 250g boxes are a little easier to find when the tobacco is available - but that's not saying much, because none of the stuff lasts all that long on the shelf.


Ah... I see. That's super helpful, Andrew! Being so new on this side of the world, I am truly ignorant...

I need to grab some (or maybe do a split on a larger box...) when it comes available! Especially if it's as fantastic as you guys say it is...

Joe


----------



## freestoke

Mason16Filz said:


> Enjoying a nice bowl of Lord Methleys as we speak. 8)
> 
> Thinking bout having a bowl of Nightcap after dinner tonight too!!


That's right, you have some too! :lol: Actually, it's not "bad", I just hate cherry tobacco -- and maple. Obviously, not everyone does, looking at all the cherry and maple blends out there. And I love Ennerdale. Go figure. :lol:

I'm employing the DGT on a 4Dot with a Louisiana Flake fill. Better than the first half, I think! It wouldn't surprise me to learn that more people dislike perique than dislike cherry. p


----------



## Mason16Filz

Thanks Jim for showing me LM. The bag you gave me was gone in 3 days and now i have just got around to ordering it and it showed up today 8)

LM to me is a nice sweet cherry while I have another blend from Andreas called Very Cherry is uhh a lil bit more sour cherry i guess. Both are great though!!


----------



## steinr1

jheiliger said:


> Ah... I see. That's super helpful, Andrew! Being so new on this side of the world, I am truly ignorant...
> 
> I need to grab some (or maybe do a split on a larger box...) when it comes available! Especially if it's as fantastic as you guys say it is...
> 
> Joe


Seems to be available all the time in the home country. At least not listed as out of stock. Must just be a case of the supply to the US being a bit sketchy rather than a production problem overall. I've not yet tried this blend; I tend to go for VaPer rather than pure Va, although some of the Rattray's Va blends are on my (rather short) list as is Dunhill Flake. Worth a try?


----------



## freestoke

Been all PA and Louisiana Flake today. All in the 4Dot. I feel like a real throwback! Oh, wait...I am a real throwback. It's the PA's turn again. p Watching a major pipe-smokin' flick --* The Creature from the Black Lagoon*! Whit Bissel is puffing up a storm, guarding the creature in the bamboo cage. Good look, Dr. Thompson!!  Saw this in the Village Theater, Hilton Village, Virginia, when it first came out -- in 3D!!!!!


----------



## freestoke

Just back from a walk, trailing a cloud of* Ennerdale* from the Szabo. Sun shining, small animals downwind fleeing over the snowbanks in forest fire-level panic. *Ennerdale i*s such a nice tobacco. No better ash to be found. p


----------



## 36Bones

freestoke said:


> Just back from a walk, trailing a cloud of* Ennerdale* from the Szabo. Sun shining, small animals downwind fleeing over the snowbanks in forest fire-level panic. *Ennerdale i*s such a nice tobacco. No better ash to be found. p


Well that explains the funk that was on the breeze. :wink: Enjoying some Chocolate Flake in the Diplomat and a Dr. Pepper. Nice afternoon. I'm getting to the end of Killing Lincoln on the Nook tablet. Good read.


----------



## szyzk

36Bones said:


> Well that explains the funk that was on the breeze. :wink: Enjoying some Chocolate Flake in the Diplomat and a Dr. Pepper. Nice afternoon. I'm getting to the end of Killing Lincoln on the Nook tablet. Good read.


If you haven't yet, read Manhunt by James L. Swanson.


----------



## 36Bones

szyzk said:


> If you haven't yet, read Manhunt by James L. Swanson.


I shall. Thanks for the recommendation, Andrew.


----------



## Desertlifter

freestoke said:


> Been all PA and Louisiana Flake today. All in the 4Dot. I feel like a real throwback! Oh, wait...I am a real throwback. It's the PA's turn again. p Watching a major pipe-smokin' flick --* The Creature from the Black Lagoon*! Whit Bissel is puffing up a storm, guarding the creature in the bamboo cage. Good look, Dr. Thompson!!  Saw this in the Village Theater, Hilton Village, Virginia, when it first came out -- in 3D!!!!!


LOVE these movies. Watched them.....as a young child, you old coot! 

mmmmmm........Ginger Stanley......


----------



## freestoke

Desertlifter said:


> LOVE these movies. Watched them.....as a young child, you old coot!
> 
> mmmmmm........Ginger Stanley......


I was only 11 or 12. 1954 for the 3D CREATURE. There were a bunch of them in 3D, House of Wax, It Came from Outer Space...

Had to look her up!

Finishing with a bowl of PA in Sasieni Canadian.


----------



## MarkC

How the heck do you get Ennerdale up your sazbo?


----------



## ProbateGeek

MarkC said:


> How the heck do you get Ennerdale up your sazbo?


Yah - sounds painful.


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> How the heck do you get Ennerdale up your sazbo?


Ask Terry. Barrister's Cut comes with an instruction booklet. :smile:


----------



## steinr1

Finished off the remains of some Kendal Flake in Franken-Pipe. Pretty good, straight tobacco blend. Might have a hint of lakeland sauce in it or the pipe may that a whisper of a ghost of this. I could see myself smoking more of this, although it is rather "unexciting".

( I just looked at a review of this tobacco and it seems that I've missed everything that this one has in it. It was a bit dry when I got it, so maybe a bad sample which lacked all the topping. Any other people tried this and got something I missed? Maybe a touch floral, but nothing like what others describe...)


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> Finished off the remains of some Kendal Flake in Franken-Pipe. Pretty good, straight tobacco blend. Might have a hint of lakeland sauce in it or the pipe may that a whisper of a ghost of this. I could see myself smoking more of this, although it is rather "unexciting".
> 
> ( I just looked at a review of this tobacco and it seems that I've missed everything that this one has in it. It was a bit dry when I got it, so maybe a bad sample which lacked all the topping. Any other people tried this and got something I missed? Maybe a touch floral, but nothing like what others describe...)


I know that *Ennerdale * in the can is more ainkiller: than the bulk I got the first time. I went with cans (or tins in Limeyspeak) last order, because they were on sale and actually cheaper than the bulk! My Kendal Flake has some "essence", but nothing dramatic. Might even have a little of that left. I should finish it up when the open *Ennerdale* runs out.

BTW, Audrey destroyed me yesterday at the dart board. Devastating darts. Took me out in three successive 501s, all at the double 18. At least those were close. I managed to win half the crickets, by a thread, while the half she won were total routs. Frankendartrix has become a fiend at the board.  She hit some sort of plateau improvement a few weeks back and life has become difficult for me ever since. :faint:My game is a shadow of what it once was. out:


----------



## luckybro2

Someone gave me a sample of Boswell's Pennsylvania Dutch Cream and I tried it today. Nice, I may have to order some.


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> My Kendal Flake has some "essence", but nothing dramatic.


That's good to hear. Maybe my taste buds (and/or olfactory and other senses :lol aren't completely shot. After I pass judgment on a tobacco (and I normally like to finish at least 50g before I do that; I feel you can't really get the feel for a tobacco from one or two bowls), I like to see what the internet has to say. I was stunned by some of the reviews. I simply wasn't smoking the same stuff. What I thought was a rather simple, mildly Lakeland, tobacco was apparently a floral bombshell with an outrageous amount of "The Essence". Not the bowls I smoked...

I'll be buzzing down the boys' heads ready for school (how do people cope with girl children?) and then a bowl of Peterson Special 2012 Reserve (which continues to be highly recommended...)


----------



## JohnnyDarkside

First smoke from my Baraccini tulip with some H&H Blackhouse. Definitely going to dedicate this pipe.


----------



## freestoke

Another bowl of PPP in the much-exercised Diplomat. p And it's snowing. :rant:


----------



## 36Bones

Just had a great Skype chat with the brother and now I'm enjoying some LNF in the bent CG along with a Dr. Pepper.


----------



## mcgreggor57

My first bowl of Hal O' The Wynd in my CAO meer. Very good on this cold Sunday. I did manage to brave the chill and pull the Christmas lights off the house. I'm sure my neighbors will do the same around Memorial day LOL


----------



## Thirston

Thanks for taking the lights down! That makes 2 people so far in the whole U.S. 

Enjoying some GLP Key Largo in a Don Carlos 2 note on this cold day.


----------



## freestoke

Thirston said:


> Thanks for taking the lights down! That makes 2 people so far in the whole U.S.


I wrap a couple of strings of lights around the rose of Sharon in the front lawn and put it on a timer. I unplugged the timer Jan 2 and tomorrow I'll unwrap the mess to put it away for another year. I can remember when Clark Griswold was considered extreme, but he's small change these days, a paragon of taste and restraint in Xmas decoration.

That PPP went pretty fast, really dry. Think I'll move on to some KK.


----------



## freestoke

Nobody here either! :spy: Have they beamed everybody up today!? :dunno:

Well, here I am talking to myself again this afternoon. We stand at the oche at 5, joined by a very good thrower who will no doubt push me further into my slough of darting despond. If I could just do something consistent at the line, like throwing the dart with the same grip twice in a row, I might be able to return to form, but it's all a mystery lately. Good dart, spasm, good dart. Spasm, spasm, good dart. Good dart, good dart, spasm. Spasm, spasm, spasm. All with different stances. :faint: 

This little Mizzou is sorta cool. A wad of KK jammed in there burns in about the time it takes to smoke a cigarette. So I'm on my fourth bowl in the Mizzou for a total of about 2 grams of tobacco. :lol: I can see smoking this at the line later.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Sorry, Jim - we've all been busy trying to get current on dart terminology.

:tongue:


----------



## freestoke

For anybody with a facebook, google or pinterest account, how about a vote for Audrey in the Mukluks contest? :smile:

January 2013 Women's Photo Contest | Facebook

I think we've given you all the dart words you need, Terry. Step up to the oche and throw your darts like man! (It's possible to throw darts without even saying a word, but I can see how that would be difficult for you, so maybe learning terminology is your only way to go after all. oke


----------



## ProbateGeek

I "liked" Audrey's photo on FB - didn't see a way to actually vote for anything.

I am by nature a quiet soul, Jim. I do like to know what I'm not talking about, though. :biggrin:



freestoke said:


> For anybody with a facebook, google or pinterest account, how about a vote for Audrey in the Mukluks contest? :smile:
> 
> January 2013 Women's Photo Contest | Facebook
> 
> I think we've given you all the dart words you need, Terry. Step up to the oche and throw your darts like man! (It's possible to throw darts without even saying a word, but I can see how that would be difficult for you, so maybe learning terminology is your only way to go after all. oke


----------



## Mason16Filz

Jim Ill join ya this afternoon with a bowl of Orlik Golden Slice ipe:


----------



## szyzk

freestoke said:


> I wrap a couple of strings of lights around the rose of Sharon in the front lawn and put it on a timer. I unplugged the timer Jan 2 and tomorrow I'll unwrap the mess to put it away for another year. I can remember when Clark Griswold was considered extreme, but he's small change these days, a paragon of taste and restraint in Xmas decoration.
> 
> That PPP went pretty fast, really dry. Think I'll move on to some KK.


Bah Humbug! I put a few poinsettias outside, tie a small, tasteful red bow around the railing of our front steps, and am done with it. Total setup time: 5 minutes. Total takedown time: 5 minutes.


----------



## freestoke

szyzk said:


> Bah Humbug! I put a few poinsettias outside, tie a small, tasteful red bow around the railing of our front steps, and am done with it. Total setup time: 5 minutes. Total takedown time: 5 minutes.


Brave mensch, Andrew. I do it so that my neighbors won't be afraid of me. "Well, he did put up those lights. I GUESS he's alright..."


----------



## karatekyle

Your wayward son has returned.










High 20*'s today, almost too nice. I figured I'd waste a bit of PA on my inexperienced palate. Tasted like PA! I was surprised I still had any frame of reference. Hope everyone had an excellent holiday season and new year.


----------



## DanR

karatekyle said:


> Your wayward son has returned.


Good to see you back Kyle! The beard looks good on you.

Jim - I hit like on Audrey's photo (following Terry's lead). Let us know if more should be done?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Looking cooler than a young Elvis Costello. I wonder - did he smoke PA?
I like how you picked a shirt to almost blend in and to really compliment the brick structure behind you. Always just a _few _steps ahead of the rest of us, eh Kyle?

Welcome back - you do have some catching up to do.


----------



## szyzk

ProbateGeek said:


> Looking cooler than a young *Elvis Costello*. I wonder - did he smoke PA?
> I like how you picked a shirt to almost blend in and to really compliment the brick structure behind you. Always *just a few steps ahead* of the rest of us, eh Kyle?
> 
> Welcome back - you do have some catching up to do.


So, is Kyle _Next Year's Model_?


----------



## freestoke

Yo Kyle! :yo: Lookin' good! You'll be glad to know that I've become a snuff addict in your absence, and I owe it all to you! :smile:


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> I "liked" Audrey's photo on FB - didn't see a way to actually vote for anything.
> 
> I am by nature a quiet soul, Jim. I do like to know what I'm not talking about, though. :biggrin:


Thanks, Terry! Yeah, "like" is what she's after. :smile:

Sorry about the slur.  Running on free association there. :lol:


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> Good to see you back Kyle! The beard looks good on you.
> 
> Jim - I hit like on Audrey's photo (following Terry's lead). Let us know if more should be done?


First, thanks! :yo: Second, if you could scare up a few hundred likes, that would work really well. :lol:

Had some Dart Mix and heady portions from The Mortar and The Magic Bullet. I played great, relative to what I've been doing. Almost not bad! I think I finished first. :first:


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> First, thanks! :yo: Second, if you could scare up a few hundred likes, that would work really well. :lol:


Um, I don't have that many friends! :lol:


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> Um, I don't have that many friends! :lol:


Neither do we. Which is a problem in these situations. :lol:


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> Thanks, Terry! Yeah, "like" is what she's after. :smile:
> 
> Sorry about the slur.  Running on free association there. :lol:


Slur? Sheez, Jim - now I'm gonna have to go back and read your post! :yo:

Do you always overanalyze everything?


----------



## GlassEye

Finally over the cold enough to try the Roasting Chestnuts.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Do you always overanalyze everything?


Yes, paralysis by analysis is my basic approach, as reflected in the common joke, "I'll start my novel right after I finish sharpening all the pencils." :lol: Right now, I'm going to fire up some KK in the little Mizzou.

I actually have to get some -- gasp -- chores done today. :faint: But we have a string of great days coming up! The snowcover will be greatly reduced by next Monday. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mason16Filz

A local B&M blend called Hunter's Moon and a cup of coffee. ipe:

Jim...what is KK??


----------



## jheiliger

Mason16Filz said:


> Jim...what is KK??


My thoughts exactly... I'm such a noob.

Joe


----------



## ProbateGeek

Come on guys - you should have had it by now. Kendal Kentucky, very good stuff.


----------



## jheiliger

ProbateGeek said:


> Come on guys - you should have had it by now. Kendal Kentucky, very good stuff.


It's on "the list". =)


----------



## Mason16Filz

> It's on "the list". =)


DITTO!! ipe:


----------



## ProbateGeek

jheiliger said:


> It's on "the list". =)


When I first made the partial switch from cigars to pipes KK was something I smoked almost every day. It's a shag cut, so is easy to pack and light. Smokes fairly quickly, and packs a little punch. It's in my top 5, maybe - top 7 for sure.


----------



## Desertlifter

Capstan Original Navy Cut in my Stanwell.

As full VAs go, it is good. For some reason not FVF good, but its unobtanium status makes it all the sweeter, along with it having been gifted to me.

Great bowl of 'baccy, say I.


----------



## freestoke

A musketball of Lou'siana Flake in the little Mizzou. Works nice for a little musketball of flake.


----------



## Desertlifter

RY in my Stanwell. This is my first foray into this blend - thought it had nicotine, but damned if I note any. Two bowls today, the second on a stomach with little more than green tea. 

Guess I'm doomed now...


----------



## Mason16Filz

Smoking Lord Methleys and filling out applications. 8)


----------



## DanR

It's 68 degrees and sunny here in San Antonio, after several gloomy rainy days. I'm outside soaking up as much sun as I can during my lunch break and enjoying some CD Epiphany.


----------



## OnePyroTec

28 deg. with light snow, cup of home roasted Moka Kadir blend, and half bowl of McClelland Anniversary.


----------



## freestoke

Full sun right now. Just warm enough to make some serious inroads into the snowpack. (Can youse beleive dat spelchekker cain't handel snowpack? :dunno

Got the Country Gentleman with some KK in it. Earlier, I went for a walk with the Szabo and the *Ennerdale * factor. I always love the ash of so many of the GH&Co. offerings.


----------



## Mason16Filz

Low 40s partly cloudy out. 

Now onto a bowl of Orlik GS 8) love that hint of citrus!!


----------



## JohnnyDarkside

Enjoying some Anni in a cob with some ribs on the barb (beque, that is). Babysitting three racks of pork spares smoking in hickory. Oh, and yes, it is only about 30° degrees out right now.


Edit: Ok, more like 20°, and windy.


----------



## freestoke

Just back from a walk in the sun, full-flowering the neighborhood with *Ennerdale* in a brand new bent Pride from my grab bag. Hardly even noticed the turpentine at the end, just sort of blended in. p


----------



## Mason16Filz

Orlik GS this afternoon. Started out in low 50s but steadily creeping to low 40s. ipe:


GO PACK GO!!!! GAMEDAY 8)


----------



## 36Bones

Well, the first front hit dropped from 54* to 44* in 10 minutes it felt like. Second front is inbound and it's supposed to drop the temps into the low 20's tonight. Enjoying some Mississippi River in Savinelli #2 with some hot spiced tea.


----------



## 36Bones

JohnnyDarkside said:


> Enjoying some Anni in a cob with some ribs on the barb (beque, that is). Babysitting three racks of pork spares smoking in hickory. Oh, and yes, it is only about 30° degrees out right now.
> 
> Edit: Ok, more like 20°, and windy.


Man, that sure sounds good, John. Well, not the weather, anyway. :wink:


----------



## jheiliger

36Bones said:


> Well, the first front hit dropped from 54* to 44* in 10 minutes it felt like. Second front is inbound and it's supposed to drop the temps into the low 20's tonight. Enjoying some Mississippi River in Savinelli #2 with some hot spiced tea.


I've heard great thing about the Mississippi River! What did you think?

C&D #081 courtesy of Hambone.

This is a pretty complex smoke... I got lots of different favors (smokey, woodsy, earthy...).


----------



## DanR

36Bones said:


> Well, the first front hit dropped from 54* to 44* in 10 minutes it felt like. Second front is inbound and it's supposed to drop the temps into the low 20's tonight. Enjoying some Mississippi River in Savinelli #2 with some hot spiced tea.


Hilman, please do your all to hold off that front. We don't want anything to do with it down here, ya hear! I was outside is morning in my shorts and a t-shirt. I'd like to keep it that way for a few days...

Enjoying a nicely aged cigar tonight. Recieved a nice bomb and it's been calling my name!


----------



## jheiliger

DanR said:


> Hilman, please do your all to hold off that front. We don't want anything to do with it down here, ya hear! I was outside is morning in my shorts and a t-shirt. I'd like to keep it that way for a few days...


I second that!! Come on Hilman! We don't want that crap down here...


----------



## kbiv

Ya know, we get so few cold days here in Texas, and it seems like I'm always at work freezing when it does. I've got a killer woodstove, and just want a couple days off curled up in front of it..


----------



## 36Bones

jheiliger said:


> I've heard great thing about the Mississippi River! What did you think?


Joe, it's my absolute #1. I love the stuff.

I'll try and hold that second front off, but I'm not guaranteeing anything. :wink:


----------



## Scott W.

I've been smoking like a maniac as the wife and kid are out of town. In the last 24 hours I've had:

Christmas cheer in a mm cob
Penzance in another mm cob
FVF in my Nording
Orlick golden slice in my Wiebe blowfish
C&D Balkan (thanks Hambone!) in my new Meer
Erinmore flake in my Meer
More FVF in another mm cob

All good stuff.


----------



## DanR

scottw said:


> I've been smoking like a maniac as the wife and kid are out of town. In the last 24 hours I've had:
> 
> Christmas cheer in a mm cob
> Penzance in another mm cob
> FVF in my Nording
> Orlick golden slice in my Wiebe blowfish
> C&D Balkan (thanks Hambone!) in my new Meer
> Erinmore flake in my Meer
> More FVF in another mm cob
> 
> All good stuff.


You just named at least four of my favorites. Must've been a nice day! :thumb:


----------



## Scott W.

DanR said:


> You just named at least four of my favorites. Must've been a nice day! :thumb:


My tongue feels like it grew a beard but I enjoyed the Baccy for sure Dan
having more 2010 FVF in my Nording. Freehand.


----------



## WWhermit

Sunza Bitches in a Savinelli Bulldog today, outside in 25 degree weather. It was good.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## freestoke

Man, you guys have been busy! All I've got to show for the afternoon is a couple of little bowls of Dart Mix.  And she beat me again. Two out three cricket and one way in golf. (She won the front side and the eighteen and I won the back side.) I did take the 501 though -- barely. :faint:

Right now, I'm polishing off the Lou'siana Flake in the Darth Rader. p


----------



## trenschler

Some Balkan Sasieni in the 4 Dot Canadian.


----------



## freestoke

Just back from an *Ennerdale *empowered stroll. Right about 50* with no wind -- quite pleasant! p


----------



## scopawl

A bowl of Esoterica Dorchester this afternoon. About -6 C today, so it was... bracing. Still, it's nice and clear, so plenty of vit. D today.


----------



## Mason16Filz

A bowl of Orlik GS with weather being bout 21 and a tad windy...im in the garage though at about 50 degrees ipe:


----------



## freestoke

Heading for Dartland. Audrey has been devastating at the board the past week, many cricket games averaging 3+ marks a turn. I realize that's not quite "classic league" play, but it's pretty stout. In golf terms, she's carding in the middle 70s. :shock: She hasn't tossed a 180 yet, but lately I've had to look at a lot of 120s and 140s. And she tossed 5 bulls the other night to win a cricket game -- only needed 4 though. I really thought I had that game. :faint: Somehow, I'm going to have to resurrect my game from the ashes or keep getting burned to a cinder at the oche. 

I'm going to open a can of Erinmore Flake! That should do it! That was what I was smoking when I tossed the six bulls last year! :banana:


----------



## karatekyle

Just a beautiful day. I'll be out for some Dunbar as soon as Genetics is done.


----------



## MarkC

Another bowl of Opening Night for me. I guess my 'attack the tin' smoking lately, sticking to one blend until the tin surrenders, is why I don't have as many open tins as I used to have.


----------



## DanR

Fillmore in the Pete Spigot this afternoon. It's a lovely day here in San Antonio. Must be upper 60s, blue skies, and a gentle breeze.


----------



## freestoke

Heading for the Dart Mix with a Mizzou of 5B!


----------



## MarkC

Hitting a bowl of Christmas Cheer 2001 before heading off to work.


----------



## Whip-Poor-Whill

MarkC said:


> Hitting a bowl of Christmas Cheer 2001 before heading off to work.


Is that as delicious as it sounds?


----------



## ProbateGeek

First bowl of the day - Irish Flake in the '48 Peterson Killarney apple. I truly love this combination.


----------



## MarkC

Whip-Poor-Whill said:


> Is that as delicious as it sounds?


It's pretty darn good. Not as sweet as I expected, though.

Opening Night tonight.


----------



## steinr1

Gave my "new" Ropp Sandblasted Zulu a spin after a thorough clean and polish with Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls. Superb smoker despite having been reamed to the wood. I forgot what a pleasure this tobacco is; I've been smoking it from pipes shared with Louisiana Flake - not fair to the tobacco. I'm going to reserve this pipe for this tobacco.

This was part of three pipes from eBay with overall cost including postage of 22.50 Euros (35 bucks?). The others are a Lorenzo and a Old Mokum ceramic pipe. Having bought the Ropp Zulu from this trader I couldn't resist the 3.50 Euros the other two pipes added to the bill...


----------



## MikePhillips

MarkC said:


> It's pretty darn good. *Not as sweet as I expected*, though.
> 
> Opening Night tonight.


No surprise to me. I have to hand it to you guys who can really enjoy McClelland's stuff. I've tried, but only found a couple I liked. Had a tin of the '95 Christmas cheer with a few bowls out of it, finally gave it away a few years ago because I could always find an excuse not to load a pipe with it, and a guy I knew in Tennessee loved it.


----------



## MarkC

It's funny, but a year ago, I would have been the one posting that!


----------



## freestoke

Having some KK in the Country Gentleman. A little snow, but I expected worse. Not too bad today at all, especially compared with yesterday.


----------



## Whip-Poor-Whill

MarkC said:


> It's pretty darn good. Not as sweet as I expected, though.
> 
> Opening Night tonight.


The name makes my mouth water for some reason :smoke:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Lots of Royal Yacht - in the RoboCob.


----------



## Couch_Incident

Royal Yacht.

Couch


----------



## freestoke

Pulled the Sasieni NoDot Canadian from the back of the rack and stuffed some Reiner in it. Sometime you catch it right in the screws, p Etymological Note: Early golf woods were made of persimmon. After a time, the center of the all-wood club would eat away, of course, so they came up with a faceplate to protect it. They affixed the faceplate to the clubhead with four screws. Hitting the ball "right in the screws" means hitting it dead solid perfect.


----------



## karatekyle

I bit of Dunbar today. It is... slightly chilly here.


----------



## freestoke

A midday high of 12 or so. Nipply out. Think I'll have something plain, like PA in a cob. p We've decided to not venture forth until the morrow.


----------



## freestoke

Now that it's up to 1*F, according to the official weather bug at the base, we'll probably venture forth into the heat to the day before long, to cast our lots at the dartboard and toss a few beers. Right now, it's a Diplomat with a PA base and heavy 5B icing.


----------



## karatekyle

Time to celebrate, it's TEN here! Windier than a political convention, though. Had a nice bowl of MM965 last night. Apparently it's just stinky enough to prompt all my friends to ask when I started smoking again. Started smoking... I never thought I quit! I guess this wintergreen snus has been doing the trick too perfectly (and my lazy arse hasn't been able to get away from my study spot at the book zoo). I can thank Clifford, my dealer, for that one :lol:

Windy, cool days are just perfect for a good shnort of something medicated. Maybe I'll forgo an afternoon pipe for a bit of O&G...


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Had a bowl of HV in the Hilson bent bulldog at work.


----------



## freestoke

My ropes came! :banana: Just finished slicing off some Rum Twist. Think I'll give it to the Diplomat for a trial run, with some 5B sprinkled on it for kindling. p


----------



## ProbateGeek

Two bowls of KK in the Comoys bent bulldog. Just finished cooking tons of pasta (60 pounds dry, but close enough) with maybe 20 more to go. It's Dad's Spaghetti Dinner at my daughter's school. This is a much needed break.


----------



## steinr1

The intention is to smoke some Revor Plug in the appropriate tiny Ropp Prince. I have a couple of eBay items to attend to (Ropp pipes, naturally) so a slight hiatus has been struck on that.


----------



## freestoke

About ready to crank up the snowblower. :faint: Having a some more Sweet Rum Twist for the road. p

And I forgot to report on The Dome! Very nice! For the first fifteen minutes, I hit it absolutely pure, but the muscles on my left lower back gave out. :faint: Switched to the wedge and managed to can 4 into the little basket out there at 70 yards. Still hurts, but it's not bone, just an overworked muscle or two that's gotten pitifully weak from sitting in a chair since the end of November. It's funny, but all my golf problems seem to stem from thinking I can get away with "breaking the rules". To some degree, I actually can break the rules and play "okay", simply from 58 years of experience, and scrape a semi-reasonable round out of some lamentable ball striking, but it isn't really "good golf". In order to play good golf, I have to keep my heady steady, keep my eye on the ball, stand tall -- it's amazing how bad a swing can get when you get sloppy with basics. My big, original breakthrough swing thought at The Dome was, "Keep your left arm straight!" :doh: Why didn't I think of that sooner! Who knew THAT would work? :dunno:


----------



## MarkC

Sitting here puffing some EMP grousing because 1792 won...


----------



## ProbateGeek

MarkC said:


> Sitting here puffing some EMP grousing because 1792 won...


1792 won what?

Couple bowls of Royal Yacht in the Stanwell Antique. I dare say the RY may have moved into first position for me - love this stuff.


----------



## Thirston

FVF in an old Charatan 33. Always forget about RY. I think that's next.


----------



## MarkC

ProbateGeek said:


> 1792 won what?


Tobacco of the month; I was saving the EMP to write the review in case it won, but now...


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> I dare say the RY may have moved into first position for me - love this stuff.


Fickle, I'd call it. :tsk:

I'm finishing up with some of the PA/Rum Twist mix.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> Fickle, I'd call it. :tsk:
> 
> I'm finishing up with some of the PA/Rum Twist mix.


Well, I realize it will not stay there. My preferences are like a good NASCAR race (if there is such a thing): first place is usually not held for very long.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Well, I realize it will not stay there. My preferences are like a good NASCAR race (if there is such a thing): first place is usually not held for very long.


I have a long list of tobaccos that have side-swiped the boards, and some that have gone end over end, right off into the stands and injured the spectators. :car: I know what you mean. I'll be opening another tin of RY shortly for the NTS, so I'll be changing my favorites soon, too. :lol:

Think I'll hit the PA/SRTwist this morning for starters. A mix of some substance, probably best mentioned here on the afternoon thread, so as not upset the early risers. p


----------



## JayCam

Ashton Gold Rush... again. Consistently preferring it to the Balklan blend I've been smoking too. Not sure if I like Latakia as much as I thought. 

Jay


----------



## scopawl

I had a half a bowl of a freshly opened Presbyterian Mixture to start the breaking in process of my new Parker bent volcano. I actually forgot I had bought the Presby. mixture last month until I found it at the back of the drawer earlier today. I went into a B&M store here looking to try Dunhill Early Morning Pipe only to find out that they don't even export it to Sweden. The lady in the shop suggested Presby. as a reasonably similar blend. (Anyone tried both? Is this true?)
It was _okay_. But to be honest, I don't really know how much the breaking in of a briar contributes to taste, so maybe I should reserve judgement until the pipe's got a bit of cake build-up in there.


----------



## Derrick_Y

Probategeek's morning post inspired me to I grabbed the savinelli and loaded her with royal yacht. Enjoyed with a espresso


----------



## freestoke

Wow, Derrick, haven't seen you around much lately. :wave: I polished off the PPP. Sorta looking at the dust...hmm. :drama:

Think I'll have some straight PA, for something mindless. p


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> I polished off the PPP. Sorta looking at the dust...hmm. :drama:


Grind it and sniff it, Jim - you know you want to. If I've made the Barrister's Cut (or whatever we're calling it), yours can be Freestoke's 3-Putt. :tongue:


----------



## freestoke

Most of it is -- already ground, pretty much. This is a longtime collection of tobacco dust we're talkin' here. :spy: I think just a minor sifting is required.

I gotta have some Louisiana Flake. p


----------



## Derrick_Y

freestoke said:


> Wow, Derrick, haven't seen you around much lately. :wave: I polished off the PPP. Sorta looking at the dust...hmm. :drama:
> 
> Think I'll have some straight PA, for something mindless. p


yeah been in lurking mode. I changed careers last summer and moving from a desk where I had been camped for 22 years to real work just abut killed me. I have managed to get from getting home from work and going straight to bed till the morning to a somewhat normal life again. But it took awhile. Reduced hours right now due to weather which I am not going to complain about


----------



## RupturedDuck

scopawl said:


> I went into a B&M store here looking to try Dunhill Early Morning Pipe only to find out that they don't even export it to Sweden. The lady in the shop suggested Presby. as a reasonably similar blend. (Anyone tried both? Is this true?).


The only Presby that I've tried was sent to me in a zip-lock bag. I am not 100% certain that it was indeed Presby because it was pretty spicy, and nothing like a mild beginner's English they way that I expected. EMP however, is (imo) a mild beginner's English blend. It has a slight sweetness to it that I did not detect in the "Presby" that I tried.

RD


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> Most of it is -- already ground, pretty much. This is a longtime collection of tobacco dust we're talkin' here. :spy: I think just a minor sifting is required.
> 
> *I gotta have some Louisiana Flake.* p


You'll get no argument from me.


----------



## MarkC

scopawl said:


> I had a half a bowl of a freshly opened Presbyterian Mixture to start the breaking in process of my new Parker bent volcano. I actually forgot I had bought the Presby. mixture last month until I found it at the back of the drawer earlier today. I went into a B&M store here looking to try Dunhill Early Morning Pipe only to find out that they don't even export it to Sweden. The lady in the shop suggested Presby. as a reasonably similar blend. (Anyone tried both? Is this true?)
> It was _okay_. But to be honest, I don't really know how much the breaking in of a briar contributes to taste, so maybe I should reserve judgement until the pipe's got a bit of cake build-up in there.


Yeah, I'd say EMP and PM are somewhat in the same ballpark. Or at least the same sport. I think PM is more subdued than EMP in overall taste, but is more complex. At least to me. That complexity can get lost for me in a briar, though; I pretty much stick to meer with both of these blends.


----------



## freestoke

A few coins of Happy Bogie in the Mizzou, straight up, searching in vain for the Lakeland essence.


----------



## Nachman

freestoke said:


> A few coins of Happy Bogie in the Mizzou, straight up, searching in vain for the Lakeland essence.


The lakeland is quite mild and easy to miss in this one, but once it clicks and you detect it you will always notice it thereafter. Being an old hippie, you can relate. Once you get it, you always get it.


----------



## MarkC

More Astleys No. 55.


----------



## DanR

Lux Navy Flake today. Cold front moved in, so it's a bit chilly out. Luckily the sun is shining to keep me warm. Its going great with this nice double espresso I just pulled.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

HV in a cob outside on the deck at work.


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

Vintage 1962 PA in a cob.


----------



## MarkC

More Astleys No. 55.


----------



## freestoke

YoungDirtyOldMan said:


> Vintage 1962 PA in a cob.


Definitely curmudgeonly. :tu I'm having some new PA in a Country Gentleman.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Irish Flake in my "big" (well, biggER) Country Gentleman - morning, noon, and (probably) night as well. Though some rope is now beckoning with its tempting siren song...


----------



## MarkC

More...oh, nevermind. You guys know by now that once I get fixated on a tin, it's pretty much that until it's over. I feel like I'm post padding...


----------



## El wedo del milagro

FVF in my Belgique.


----------



## Mason16Filz

FINCKS Virginia & Burley...given to me by Wayne...in my cob during my hour break from class. ipe:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Well, this morning it was ABF in a country gent with a mini-churchwarden stem.










And this evening's commute will be the same. No complaints here.


----------



## Derrick_Y

Dunhill light flake in the ll Bean.


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> Well, this morning it was ABF in a country gent with a mini-churchwarden stem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this evening's commute will be the same. No complaints here.


Picture posted shows that issues ref breaches of the Hirsute Practices Act have been addressed. I am much relieved.


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> Picture posted shows that issues ref breaches of the Hirsute Practices Act have been addressed. I am much relieved.


Me, circa 1988. In willful violation of the HPA.










Look at all that hair on my head. What a rebel I must have been - probably smoked clove cigarettes...


----------



## Goatmilk

Britt's Balkan in the CG


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Look at all that hair on my head. What a rebel I must have been - probably smoked clove cigarettes...


V-necks always look classy, don't they Terry? :tu I'd have to scan something to find a beard in the old photos, but I had one. We should be safe from the long arm of the Proper Pipesmokers' Constabulary. The statue of limitations for this offense is only 3 or 4 years I'm told. In any case, I see no pipe in evidence in the photo, so it would be hard to prove that you were actually in violation.

Puffing on some straight PA in the Country Gentleman, but I'm eyeing that Happy Bogie for after lunch. :spy:


----------



## DanR

A little McClelland Bulk Red Ribbon for my lunch break today. I have a few mason jars of this aging in my cellar, but I must say it also tastes pretty good when it's fresh...


----------



## CraigCorb

Going with some MacBaren Vanilla Cream today - been a while since I've had it.


----------



## freestoke

A hefty lunch and I'm ready for this Happy Bogie with a PA burn stabilizer. Excellent! p The snow is staying south, so I'm in a quandary. To snowblow or not to snowblow, that is the question, whether it is nobler in the driveway to suffer the chills and winds of outrageous winter now or wait until more snow arrives later. Later. At least until I finish this 4Dot full of Happy Bogie. p


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> A hefty lunch and I'm ready for this Happy Bogie with a PA burn stabilizer. Excellent! p The snow is staying south, so I'm in a quandary. To snowblow or not to snowblow, that is the question, whether it is nobler in the driveway to suffer the chills and winds of outrageous winter now or wait until more snow arrives later. Later. At least until I finish 4Dot full of Happy Bogie. p


"I want your life for one minute where my biggest problem is someone offering me a free convertible so I can get out of this city."

Oh, wait - wrong movie. :redface:


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> "I want your life for one minute where my biggest problem is someone offering me a free convertible so I can get out of this city."
> 
> Oh, wait - wrong movie. :redface:


"You're a disgrace to depression."


----------



## Whip-Poor-Whill

Smoking on some Fink's Value Blend Burley & Virginia in my Sav.

Thanks OnePyroTec!

:smoke2:


----------



## freestoke

Some PPP in the Country Gentleman, prior to setting sail for the DartMix. p


----------



## Mason16Filz

I hit up some Orlik GS while studying and looking over some labs for night class ipe:

GS always treats me right!!


----------



## scopawl

I've got some OGS on the way. Hopefully the Swedish post doesn't screw me about as much as my last baccy order from the US which took a whole month from ordering to my mailbox. Unimpressed.
Currently I'm drying out a flake of FVF (Thanks again, Dave!) under my desk lamp and listening to this:


----------



## MarkC

Whoa...haven't listened to that one in a while!


----------



## freestoke

Off the pigs! Up with the revolution! :hippie:

Storm is missing us so far, looking like about 8 inches by tomorrow morning. No big deal for around here, even if there's a foot. Normal February weather, actually. :smile: Points east look like they're in for it, though, and not nearly as well-equipped to deal with it as they are in Central NY. 

Using my oversize Falcon to great effect, with a little one inch bend of fluffy in the reservoir and Royal Yacht in the bowl. p And fresh ground Columbian. :cp


----------



## TTecheTTe

Enjoying a second bowl of 1792 and thinking about a third. I wonder if the recent rain gave me such a hankering for it.


----------



## indigosmoke

Picked up a pouch of Sir Walter Raliegh Aromatic a while back on a whim. Just pulled it open and fired up a bowl. Dang, this stuff is good! Nice tasty burley with a very gentle, sweet flavoring. Not sticky or wet at all. The room note definitely qualifies it as a "grandpa used to smoke a pipe and I liked the way it smelled" blend. I've always wished I could find a OTC that I enjoyed as much as the other blends I favor. I think I may have found one now. Enjoy your afternoon, my friends. Other commitments have drastically cut into my Puff posting time in recent months, but I follow your adventures as often as I can!


----------



## freestoke

I can find no way to turn off the annoying emails informing me that someone "quoted" me. Borg thinking run amok, where one must always be in contact with the collective. And they've destroyed the joy of the Notifications popdown, too! :rant: Before, it meant good things, in general, like RG or a PM, but now its just a distraction. There should be a rule: Email notifications should be optional. What we have here is a double whammy. First, an unnecessary (for me) and time-wasting activity, to check to see exactly what the notifications could be, only to find that the software is telling me what I already knew (basically), i.e., that new posts have arrived on my subscribed threads (the software has already indicated this by showing them in bold). Second, I then have move to my email window to see what the new mail is all about -- and delete it. Horrible, horrible, horrible. Thank god I'm not trying to do it on a tablet! :shock: A nightmarish thought.

The big Falcon (with a removable stem -- I think it's an International?) again with more Royal Yacht. Snow starting to come down with a little more sincerity now.


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

First bowl of Chocolate Flake courtesy of Jim. Smoking it in my new to me estate Gatlin-Burlier bent billiard. Very nice, not too much bite.
Deffinatly a nice smoke. I could see blending this into a dessert mix with some fruit blends.


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> Enjoying a second bowl of 1792 and thinking about a third. I wonder if the recent rain gave me such a hankering for it.


As a native Texan, I can confidently say: enjoy that FOURTH bowl of the 1792. :cowboyic9:


----------



## TTecheTTe

Geez, I just did! However, I did take a cigar break with an AF 848 before it.


----------



## ChakaRaka

H&H Black House in a MM Pride. Each bowl I have, it grows on me a little more...still get a tingly tongue, not bite just tingly, no matter how slow I sip.

p


----------



## TTecheTTe

C&D OJK in an MM Diplomat Apple.


----------



## Derrick_Y

EMP in the ll bean while out for a drive. Much warmer in the car than the garage


----------



## Mason16Filz

Just picked up some Norminster Navy Flake and from a TinderBox giving er a taste right now...so far I enjoy it!!!


----------



## ProbateGeek

The rest of yesterday's 1792 Flake at the bottom of the bowl, topped with some paper plate Royal Yacht at the top, in the Jobey Tortoise.










This is good. I think I'll do more layer cakes in the future - they offer some very interesting transitions.


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> The rest of yesterday's 1792 Flake at the bottom of the bowl, topped with some paper plate Royal Yacht at the top, in the Jobey Tortoise.


I like to top it with just a little C&D Bow-legged Bear, and your post made so me hungry for a bowl I'm enjoying it now!

Love that beautiful pipe! I would like to find a nice feminine one, but is that an oxymoron?


----------



## MarkC

That is a nice pipe. My first ever pipe back in '74 was a Jobey billiard. Ah, the things you lose along the way...


----------



## freestoke

Half an hour around the neighborhood in the sun with Szabo diffusing *Ennerdale* joy. ainkiller: Getting ready to view some AT&T. Don't know who made the team cuts yet. Go Bill Murray!


----------



## TTecheTTe

1792 (it's raining), with the Kings 1 and Wings 2. 

Oh,ohh, Pens and Devils tonight!


----------



## MarkC

Knock it off with the hockey talk until the Sharks are out of this (hopefully mini-) slump!


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> Knock it off with the hockey talk until the Sharks are out of this (hopefully mini-) slump!


Penguins, Blades, Moose, all reasonable hockey team names -- but Sharks? :ask:

More Royal Yacht in the Darth Rader. p


----------



## ProbateGeek

Since Jim's posted his morning smoke here, so will I - Royal Yacht in my dad's Comoys bent bulldog. 
Jim must have opened a couple of tins of this recently, as I sense a recurring theme...?


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Since Jim's posted his morning smoke here, so will I - Royal Yacht in my dad's Comoys bent bulldog.
> Jim must have opened a couple of tins of this recently, as I sense a recurring theme...?


Yeah, I just keep hammering it. :dunno: Okay, I gotta get this FVF into a jar right now -- so I'll smoke some in the process, in the -- the -- Country Gentleman. :lol:


----------



## indigosmoke

I was in a latakia mood this morning so it was Ten Russians for me. Hope you gentlemen have a great day!


----------



## TTecheTTe

1792 layer cake with BLB (again, it's raining still) in my MM Apple (what else, I only have cobs - sounding like the @MarkC broken record  ). Usually smoke the flake once a week or so, but with the rain I've been smoking it all week. Begs the question if weather affects preference; maybe I'll start a thread on that, if there's not one already.



MarkC said:


> Knock it off with the hockey talk until the Sharks are out of this...


Talk hockey? Good game was getting better as the game was going into OT! (Only thing better than hockey is, well, more hockey.) Then the Wings scored at 4.5"! What a finish. Sliced that puck through the goalie's knees like he was a ghost. Had another bowl to celebrate and get ready for RUGBY! How lucky can a girl get - _real sports_ on TV.



freestoke said:


> ...reasonable hockey team names -- but Sharks?


Hockey stop on a dorsal fin; it's a "good thing."

P.S. @ProbateGeek, last week in chat another piper was talking about a beard contest airing on NatGeo, I think. Give you some ideas on a real beard, now that you're old enough


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> P.S. @ProbateGeek, last week in chat another piper was talking about a beard contest airing on NatGeo, I think. Give you some ideas on a real beard, now that you're old enough


Pshaw. I've seen the show (don't know what channel it was on). This guy seems to be winning everything:










I'd be lucky just get my Van **** back. Perhaps on my next trip to Alvarado...


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> Pshaw. I've seen the show (don't know what channel it was on). This guy seems to be winning everything...


Looks like a winner! Thanks for the pic; I only have an antenna.

BLB in my cob (oh, look who's creepin' for 'ya)


----------



## ProbateGeek

View attachment 42913
[/QUOTE]
I spy someone who might make good use of a Forever Stem...


----------



## TTecheTTe

I spy someone who might make good use of a Forever Stem...[/QUOTE]
Great, more research. :faint: As if tabacco and pipes weren't enough. Now I have to think about stems, too!
Silly me, I thought there was just straight and bent, what was I thinking?


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> Since Jim's posted his morning smoke here, so will I - Royal Yacht in my dad's Comoys bent bulldog.
> Jim must have opened a couple of tins of this recently, as I sense a recurring theme...?


So....that Comoy's. My B&M has them cheap - Comoy's Tiger Eye in a kind of smallish poker shape. Nice thick walls to the bowl, and lots of birds-eye grain. Not a bad looking pipe.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Desertlifter said:


> So....that Comoy's. My B&M has them cheap - Comoy's Tiger Eye in a kind of smallish poker shape. Nice thick walls to the bowl, and lots of birds-eye grain. Not a bad looking pipe.


I think my dad picked this up some time in the 70's, don't know for sure.










I'm watching eBay for something similar. It smokes the 1792 Flake quite well.


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> I'm watching eBay for something similar. It smokes the 1792 Flake quite well.


Good to know this noob made a right choice...I hope I'm not bidding against you


----------



## freestoke

I had a Comoy's once. Bought it about 1962, a straight billiard, natural finish -- really pretty and smoked very well. At Mincer's Pipe Shop, in Charlottesville (now a school souvenir, nicknack store that sells no tobacco products), had Comoy's seconds as their basket pipes, the Mincer's Specials, $5 each. Had a few of those! :tu

Right now, it's some nicely dried FVF in the big Falcon. Quite pleasant, and a decent nicotine hit! Stronger than I remember FVF, actually, but it is a pretty big pipe, so maybe that's the reason. p

Finally barely afternoon, Terry. No morning thread today -- I've been sticking to my New Year's Resolution, not to follow my own posts, since it's like talking to myself. Been cutting way back on my posts anyhow.


----------



## scopawl

Had about a quarter bowl of Escudo in the Parker straight dublin this afternoon until the snow chased me back inside. It's barely stopped all day. Again.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> Been cutting way back on my posts anyhow.


Stop that.

How will we ever know just how much snow there is on your driveway, Jim? Some of us have to enjoy the winter weather vicariously through you, ya know?

:tongue1:


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Stop that.
> 
> How will we ever know just how much snow there is on your driveway, Jim? Some of us have to enjoy the winter weather vicariously through you, ya know?
> 
> :tongue1:


:lol: Not a lot in the driveway to clear out this morning, but it had to be done -- wet, packing snow, which would turn into a rut-filled nightmare come nightfall. :faint:

Putting out some FVF to dry for tonight, with some PA in the 4Dot to hold me over. p


----------



## TTecheTTe

scopawl said:


> Had about a quarter bowl of Escudo...


Could use an I.V. of that now, last smoke was OJK at 0530, but it will have to wait a few more days. TAD symptoms all morning and half the afternoon.


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> Pshaw. I've seen the show (don't know what channel it was on). This guy seems to be winning everything:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be lucky just get my Van **** back. Perhaps on my next trip to Alvarado...


Just to perpetuate this silliness...

http://thebritishbeardclub.org/images/WBMC2011/DansWinners/FullBeardNaturalStyledMoustache.jpg

Full Beard Natural with Styled Moustache

http://thebritishbeardclub.org/images/WBMC2011/DansWinners/ElmarWeisserTricky.jpg

World Beard and Moustache Championships 2011 - Best in Show.

What can I say... 
So many offenses against the Hirsute Practices Act.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Cigars have ruled the day. TAD and PAD symptoms have keep me too weak to pack and hold a pipe save for the first am bowl. Will someone please slap @ProbateGeek upside the head for the suffering he has wreaked.



ProbateGeek said:


> View attachment 42913


I spy someone who might make good use of a Forever Stem...[/QUOTE]
Wow, those are nice! And more than twice the price of my two MM's at $9.99 each!!! I love the Churchwarden style, but it's only available in black. I loved the amber on whats-his-names Joby, and now I can have it, if I can pay for it! And did I mention all of the beautiful, and feminine, colors?

Did I mention feminine?!?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Yikes, Mari - that pink font is an affront to my rampant masculinity...

Get the Forever Stem. You will agree it is worth what you pay. If you don't, I'll buy it from you. Unless, of course, it's overtly feminine. :tongue:

Smoking a Pinar del Rio Small Batch Reserve. Quite the manly smoke!


----------



## freestoke

Sometimes headlines are pretty clever: "Holy See Ya Later!" :biglaugh:

Having some FVF in the big Savinelli right now! Excellent! p


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> Yikes, Mari - that pink font is an affront to my rampant masculinity...
> 
> Get the Forever Stem. You will agree it is worth what you pay. If you don't, I'll buy it from you. Unless, of course, it's overtly feminine. :tongue:
> 
> Smoking a Pinar del Rio Small Batch Reserve. Quite the manly smoke!


Finally, a bowl of BLB. Really wish I had those Stok coins, or Ennerdale, already.

I am going to get a couple. Trying to decide between the Church and something "pretty." Yeah, this is good, rich robin's egg blue will make that expensive pipe KILLER! Can't touch that....

I really like the length, and the small thin bit (or whatever it's called that goes into your mouth). Have you seen one? Is the bit/lip/tip small and thin as it looks to me in the picture? So, I'm leaning that one and then amber/fuschia. Oh, yeah, or T&Co blue if they have it...I think so, maybe, it was last night.

And get that STINKING PDR CIGAR out of here! Just because I had one doesn't mean you can, too! Besides, I'm jealous. Oh, no I'm not. Had CAD yesterday:
1. Pinar del Rio - Reserva Dominicana Blue - Robusto - Natural - 5" x 52 Box of 20 1 $88.50 $88.50
2. La Flor Dominicana - Double Ligero - Double Ligero 600 - Natural - 5 1/4" x 52 Box of 20 1 $131.04 $131.04
3. Oliva - Flor de Oliva Originals - Toro 20 Ct - Natural - 6" x 50 Bundle of 20 4 $31.50 $126.00
4. Oliva - Serie V Liga Especial - No. 4 - Natural - 5" x 43 Box of 24 1 $110.50 $110.50
5. Curivari - Seleccion Privada - Eminentes - Maduro - 5 1/2" x 52 Box of 10 1 $62.95 $62.95
6. Curivari - Reserva Limitada 1000 Series - Reserva 3000 - Natural - 6" x 50 Single 1 $7.00 $7.00
7. Boveda - Humidification - 84% Seasoning Packet - White - 4" x 3 Pack of 1 1 $3.95 $3.95
8. Water Pillows - Humidifier - Portable - Blue/White - 2" x 2 Pack of 10 1 $7.50 $7.50
9. Curivari - Gloria de Leon - Dominante - Natural - 5 1/4" x 52 Box of 10 1 $62.95 $62.95


----------



## mikebjrtx

Those Curivari are some of my favorites.


----------



## TTecheTTe

mikebjrtx said:


> Those Curivari are some of my favorites.


Blechh. You've got to be kidding me. You clearly have no taste whatsoever. You probably don't even know which end to light. Trust me, just stop smoking them right now before you embarrass yourself. Let me help you, send them to me and it will be our secret that they touched your lips. Get your friends, also, if you have abused them with any of these.


----------



## Mason16Filz

Newminster Navy Flake in a cob on the drive to night class


----------



## mikebjrtx

You probably don't like Undercrowns either.


----------



## mikebjrtx

If you can find them a King Of Nicarauga is a great inexpensive smoke.


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> At Mincer's Pipe Shop, in Charlottesville (now a school souvenir, nicknack store that sells no tobacco products)...


That's just sad.


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> That's just sad.


Indeed it is. Robert Mincer, who ran the place, was Terry Mincer's brother and a pipe maker himself. He taught me how to smoke a pipe and sold me my first pipe, my much-missed Sasieni FourDot rusticated prince. I bought probably a dozen pipes there while at UVa, but most of them were stolen out of my car on a move from Texas to here circa 1980. Man, was that a great pipe store! The store isn't even in the old location, right across the street from the Rotunda on the corner, having moved to a cheapo prefab ala Advance Auto Parts. (I've only seen pictures...)


----------



## DanR

Sorry to hear about Mincer's. I had never been there, but I still hate to hear about a nice pipe shop closing. 

Having some Bald Headed Teacher in my Puff Tinskey.


----------



## freestoke

Mr. Mincer was very cool and very tweedy. Always a suit. He's the one who told me that strong tobaccos don't bite, mild ones do. Still true! :tu

Audrey beat my brains out at the dartboard again. out: Once a single miserable game of 501. Crushed. out: I've pulled out the 4Dot and a serving of Irish Flake. Seems to be helping. :lol: And Irish Flake does not bite, per Mr. Mincer. :nono:


----------



## TTecheTTe

mikebjrtx said:


> If you can find them a King Of Nicarauga is a great inexpensive smoke.


Is that King David? Checked those out will definately give them a try. Anyone can have a great smoke for $20. My holy grail is a great smoke for $2 or less!



mikebjrtx said:


> You probably don't like Undercrowns either.


Haven't had one, but you're proably right 



freestoke said:


> Mr. Mincer was very cool and very tweedy. Always a suit. He's the one who told me that strong tobaccos don't bite, mild ones do. Still true! :tu


In my noobish experience, I found that to be very true with my first bowl, and confirmed by many subsequent.


----------



## mikebjrtx

It's actually a King of Nicarauga. found out its not meant for the US market. Drew Estates and very good.


----------



## DanR

Bob's Chocolate Flake in my BC jr. Calabash. Smoking this as I sit on the back porch in the 65 degree weather with the sun shining on my face. I don't want to go back to work now!


----------



## freestoke

For noise in the background, I put on *Live and Let Die*, with the amazing magnetic watch that can "deflect a bullet". First, it would attract the bullet. Second, it would have to have a magnetic steel jacket. Third...don't they ever check on this stuff at all? :dunno: We'll have a colony on Mars before that magnetic watch sees the production line. :tsk:

Gotta have another bowl of PA to get my brain back in order. :lol:


----------



## Nachman

Most bullets are lead with a copper jacket. What kind of magnet would attract that?


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> Most bullets are lead with a copper jacket. What kind of magnet would attract that?


Thanks, Nick. I know squat about bulletology, but that's sorta what I was thinking. In any case, the watch would have to generate a magnetic field capable of exerting a deflection of at least a foot to something coming at hundreds of miles an hour, with the field degrading by square of the distance. I couldn't do the math, but I'm sure it's relatively (har har) trivial for a physics major. Assuming this was even possible in a watch-size package, where's the power supply? It would require a nuclear reactor to run it -- one you couldn't wear on your wrist, for sure. :lol:

I'm gonna fire up this Erinmore Flake I put out to dry earlier, just stuffing it willy-nilly into the Country Gentleman. You know, the smell really does remind of Juicy Fruit gum, like Mister Moo said! :shock:


----------



## MarkC

Who cares about bullets; all you need to know is: Roger Moore. LALD was the first Bond film I ever saw; it's a miracle I ever tried another.


----------



## freestoke

I missed the ending, and with any luck won't encounter LALD again anytime soon. Dr. No was my first B*nd movie and I saw it in a theater with a full size screen, sharing a couple of sixpacks that we students had smuggled in under our London Fog raincoats. The Bond books were a major source of entertainment with us at UVa, with trivia questions, puns and Bondesque humor de rigueur after each new paperback hit the newsstand. All the decent Bond jokes you ever heard originated in Charlottesville. 

Having a bowl of dried stuff from the paper plate that doesn't quite qualify for potpourri, containing only scraps of FVF, Erinmore and RY. Now that the the main mass has hydrated a bit as I smoke it, it really is fine stuff! p More coffee!


----------



## RupturedDuck

When I hastily left Utah last Sunday, packed a single tin of Tobacco...Dan Tobacco's Mellow Mallard. I like the stuff, but I'm ready for a change. Tomorrow I'll swing by this B&M in Raleigh that is fun to walk through anyway. The Tinderbox down the road is nowhere near as cool as the one we have in Utah.

In unrelated news, I've been trying to pick up some Jacknife Plug ever since it was the Tobacco of the Month so many moons ago...just grabbed some and some Navigator from P&C if anyone is looking. GL Pease shipment must have come in. Figured while I was ordering, add 8oz of Anni Kake..shesh, less than $18? Let's just say that I didn't have any trouble getting the free shipping.

RD


----------



## TTecheTTe

Smoking my fourth straight bowl of Peter Stokkebye's Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Royal Sovereign by Orlik #184 Dublin Pipe.

Love this stuff and can't wait to see what it really smokes like! My third TAD and PAD arrived just an hour ago, and I was too excited to have received both of these that I loaded up a bowl with two coins right in the foyer! After smoking two bowls, the second two were a layer cake of this in the middle of C&D Old Joe Kranz to aide the burn.

Even ROTT and wet, it still smoked and offered only the slightest occasional dottle. The room note is divine.


----------



## Mason16Filz

Got a sweet tooth at the moment and fixing it with a bowl of 4noggins Lord Methleys


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> *Dr. No was my first B*nd movie*


There are only four word that are relevant. Ursula Andress. White bikini. The rest is noise...


----------



## TTecheTTe

mikebjrtx said:


> It's actually a King of Nicarauga. found out its not meant for the US market. Drew Estates and very good.


So, thanks for the great recommendation!! :frusty: No wonder I couldn't find them!
The Kind David of Nicaragua that I did find did look good, and will probably get some.


----------



## Nachman

TTecheTTe said:


> So, thanks for the great recommendation!! :frusty: No wonder I couldn't find them!
> The Kind David of Nicaragua that I did find did look good, and will probably get some.


Being Jewish, I had to try the King David. The best thing about it was the cool picture on the cedar box. I was disappointed in the cigars. I gave the box to the Rabbi's son to keep things in.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Nachman said:


> Being Jewish, I had to try the King David. The best thing about it was the cool picture on the cedar box. I was disappointed in the cigars. I gave the box to the Rabbi's son to keep things in.


Sans sticks, I trust... 

What disappointed you? Didn't smoke well, or not in your flavor profile? For that price, my expectation is that they are at least smokable...


----------



## freestoke

Looks nice out, but it's a little brisk, in the mid 20s someplace. Having the big Falcon with some PA right now, licking my wounds from the bloody stabbing I took from Audrey yesterday at the oche. Seesh, she doesn't let me win ANY games any more. out: Missed my one pop at 36 and she took out the 52, for her second 501 in row, after trouncing me three straight Cricket games. :faint: Went into the last Cricket with a one bull lead in the score, hit one bull, so she finished me off with four bulls. This is happening entirely too often to be wasting her time wasting me. I need to take her on the road, say Texas, where guys lose unbelievable amounts of money to lady game players of all kinds, pool, darts, pinball, golf, day in, day out. Speaking as a virtual Texan myself, with Texas family and having lived there for a while, I can tell you that male Texans are trained from birth that a woman can never, under any circumstances, beat them at any game requiring strength or eye-hand coordination. They'll lose game after game, emptying their wallets, eyes glazing over as a nice looking girl makes ball after ball, hits bull after bull, failing to even comprehend what's happening. My favorite barroom lady competitor was a rail-thin girl about 5'9" who would win GOBS of money arm wrestling! :shock: A girl who can beat a guy playing a GAME!? IMPOSSIBLE! :rant: And then the next big, hairy he-man steps up to put his quarter in the machine. :biglaugh: Yep. I need to take Audrey to Houston and sick her on the local dart population. Hopefully we'll be in and out with the loot before they secede from the Union and close the borders. :lol:


----------



## Nachman

TTecheTTe said:


> Sans sticks, I trust...
> 
> What disappointed you? Didn't smoke well, or not in your flavor profile? For that price, my expectation is that they are at least smokable...


Too many other cigars in the price range are better. It was a couple of years ago and I don't know if they have improved, but they were just not good. I threw some of them away and I have smoked a lot of cigars that weren't excellent.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Nachman said:


> Too many other cigars in the price range are better. It was a couple of years ago and I don't know if they have improved, but they were just not good. I threw some of them away and I have smoked a lot of cigars that weren't excellent.


Ditto. A cigar should live up to it's price tag, if not much better. I smoke a lot of "cheap" bundles, $0.80 - $2/stick that smoke as well or better than cigars 4x the price. So, I am very demanding of any stick $3+, and intolerant of $10+ that doesn't knock my socks off.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Lux Bullseye Flake & looking at my new baccys deciding what to open...


----------



## Thirston

CD Virginia Gentleman in an old Charatan.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Second smoke (Royal Yacht - yummy) in my Dr. Grabow Royal Duke 'Pear'. I got this one for about $13, and it was described as unsmoked, new old stock. The story is the pipe shop it came from closed in the 1950's, which means this little pipe had been stored in boxes and knocked about for 60 years. It did have a bit of a musty and almost industrial smell to it, but after the first smoke that seems to have dissipated nicely.










While this is far from a high-end pipe, I love the feel of the wood - flat finish, smooth, almost soft somehow to the touch - and the pear shape fits well in the hand. I've found I am fond of 'pears' and 'apples' in pipes, so either I'm 'fruity' or more health conscious, not sure which. The bowl is slightly and perfectly tapered to burn the full bowl straight down to the bottom without a relight. It's not a huge bowl, but I do like how it smokes.


----------



## TTecheTTe

MacBaren Vir #1 - the second tabacco from my TAD. The aroma of the bag was off-putting (sweet & licorice), but thankfully neither is apparent while smoking. This bowl is straight from the bag, like the LBF the past 3 days, but this has dottle from the start; have experienced dottle only on occasion and with a very wet baccy, and this is no wetter than anything else for which I was in a hurry to stuff in my pipe and smoke it.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Thread jack (but forum related): What is the appropriate forum to request assistance? I require a big strong man to open my can of Escudo, which of course this fair maiden can not unscrew if her life depended on it (been trying for two days...these tins may go into aging...for a looong time).


----------



## Nachman

TTecheTTe said:


> Thread jack (but forum related): What is the appropriate forum to request assistance? I require a big strong man to open my can of Escudo, which of course this fair maiden can not unscrew if her life depended on it (been trying for two days...these tins may go into aging...for a looong time).


Even a weak old man like me can help you with this. Get a church key type beer opener and pry very gently on the lid using the rounded end, being careful not to bend the lid. Another alternative is to use a large coin about the size of a 50p piece and twist it in the slots under the lid. That type of tin does not reseal well enough not to need a canning jar for storage if you are not going to use it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Thirston

FVF in a Sav Design apple.

Nice Dr G down there. The metal band really dresses it up. Finally getting used... Horray!

Don't fight the vacuum. Nach has you covered.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Well, it's still afternoon somewhere. Was going to write this on my first bowl of FMOTT, but 2 more bowls got into the way. I just may finish this 8oz tin tonight.:hungry: Smoking this fresh from a newly opened tin, and unlike the McB Vir #1 , absolutely no problems save for one relighting of the bowl which I would have expected. A very delicate, quentisenntial english blend, but what do I know? It's my perception of what a perfect english should be, and as perfectly delicate as a lady (I think it should be named Lady FMOTT). I will be buying this by the truckload, but question how I will ever have any cellared for any appreciable length of time.



Nachman said:


> Even a weak old man like me can help you with this...twist it in the slots under the lid. That type of tin does not reseal well enough not to need a canning jar for storage if you are not going to use it in a couple of weeks.


I started sliding my Bingham nail there, and instantly it swooshed! I had read that these screw cans will reseal tightly - goes to show you can't trust "what you read on the internet."

Gotta go get my six bowl of Lady FMOTT


----------



## OnePyroTec

Today, just one bowl. It was some James Fox Dorisco Mixture from mid 90's.


----------



## freestoke

Into a TwoDot of Irish Flake at the moment. Lots of sunshine and wind. Cold out there! I might stay parked for the duration of the day. p


----------



## Nachman

Felt like something mild and different this afternoon so I dug out a jar of GL Pease Picadilli.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Smoking my new tin of SG Squadron Leader.


----------



## freestoke

Getting ready for our annual pilgrimage to the Rome Capitol Theater, to view the yearly Looney Tunes extravaganza on the big screen. :banana: The old cartoons were far superior to the ones created for TV. The TV ones are "jumpier", because they are made at fewer frames per second. Plus, everybody at Warner Bros that had a sense of humor had already retired by the time they hit the little screen. Made in 1957, right at the end of the Golden Age of Movie Cartoons, "What Opera, Doc?" is one of my absolute favorites, pure genius, voted the greatest cartoon of all time. Always look forward to seeing it again.










Having some RY to bolster the VitN levels for the journey. p


----------



## Jeff10236

I'm about to do an afternoon smoke. My postponed trip to Boswells had me anticipating some good aromatics, so even though the trip is postponed, I may have to make my afternoon smoke an aro anyway. So, maybe some P.Stokkebye Sweet Vanilla (though that was last night's smoke in my Sav Bing's Favorite), JR Ducat (a neighbor works for JR Cigars in DC and brought me some "Ducat"- I don't see it on their website, but it is a creamy, somewhat caramel-like and vanilla smoke), or MacB Vanilla Flake. Then again, winter is good English or Lakeland weather, and I haven't had any G&H Bosun Cut Plug in a while. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> Getting ready for our annual pilgrimage to the Rome Capitol Theater, to view the yearly Looney Tunes extravaganza on the big screen. :banana: The old cartoons were far superior to the ones created for TV. The TV ones are "jumpier", because they are made at fewer frames per second. Plus, everybody at Warner Bros that had a sense of humor had already retired by the time they hit the little screen. Made in 1957, right at the end of the Golden Age of Movie Cartoons, "What Opera, Doc?" is one of my absolute favorites, pure genius, voted the greatest cartoon of all time. Always look forward to seeing it again.
> Having some RY to bolster the VitN levels for the journey. p


Enjoy the preview:






_"Be Vewy quiet..."_


----------



## freestoke

WATS!! No "What's Opera, Doc." Did see what could be the first Pepe Le Pew, though. He didn't speak and the foil was a large dog instead of the female cat. Not even a hint of the French Le Pew. Still fun, though! They had the one where the construction worker finds the singing frog in the box!


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> Getting ready for our annual pilgrimage to the Rome Capitol Theater, to view the yearly Looney Tunes extravaganza on the big screen. :banana: The old cartoons were far superior to the ones created for TV. The TV ones are "jumpier", because they are made at fewer frames per second. Plus, everybody at Warner Bros that had a sense of humor had already retired by the time they hit the little screen. Made in 1957, right at the end of the Golden Age of Movie Cartoons, "What Opera, Doc?" is one of my absolute favorites, pure genius, voted the greatest cartoon of all time. Always look forward to seeing it again.


I'll take Tex Avery's _Magical Maestro_ for my opera fix, thank you.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

If I'm gonna watch animation set to classical music, there is but one choice: Allegro non Troppo.

If the segment with the cat in the bombed out building doesn't get ya choked up, ya ain't got soul...


----------



## TTecheTTe

Just back from errands and smoking SG Squadron Leader. Just after noon, I had my first afternoon bowl of Scotch Cake.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Now on my bowls of Mac Baren Vir #1


----------



## steinr1

Nachman said:


> Even a weak old man like me can help you with this. Get a church key type beer opener and pry very gently on the lid using the rounded end, being careful not to bend the lid. Another alternative is to use a large coin about the size of a *50p piece* and twist it in the slots under the lid. That type of tin does not reseal well enough not to need a canning jar for storage if you are not going to use it in a couple of weeks.


What know these people of the 50p piece? You'll be asking them to check their Christmas Puddings for silver sixpences next. (Surprised that this is still allowed. Given the risk to teeth it poses I think the Elfen Safety Police should step in.)


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> What know these people of the 50p piece? You'll be asking them to check their Christmas Puddings for silver sixpences next. (Surprised that this is still allowed. Given the risk to teeth it poses I think the Elfen Safety Police should step in.)


That's a silly and contrived comparison. First, mentioning Xmas so soon after the last strenuous exposure to it should be avoided. Second, the Limeys should be using a half crown.

A bowl of RY to start the day, in the venerable TwoDot apple. And I ground some Columbian this morning, to gird my loins against the lake effect event that refilled my driveway overnight. :faint:


----------



## Nachman

steinr1 said:


> What know these people of the 50p piece? You'll be asking them to check their Christmas Puddings for silver sixpences next. (Surprised that this is still allowed. Given the risk to teeth it poses I think the Elfen Safety Police should step in.)


I don't know to much of 50p pieces myself. They were using real money when I lived in the UK. They will, most likely, outlaw the Christmas Pudding in Brussels as being too ethnocentric.


----------



## steinr1

Nachman said:


> I don't know to much of 50p pieces myself. *They were using real money when I lived in the UK*. They will, most likely, outlaw the Christmas Pudding in Brussels as being too ethnocentric.


Ah. So you must be one of those people who can multiply and divide by 12 or 20 as second nature. 6 off at 7/4 anyone? (2/4/0 ?? Yes...)

Luckily I don't deal in horses so I don't need my multiples of 21 as well.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Had another bowl of one of my favs. Butera Golden Cake from '98...in one of my not so fav. pipes...a cheap ass Lorenzo that I just never seemed to like but can't toss out.


----------



## TTecheTTe

After a few bowls of Mac Baren Vir #1 , I think I'm finally clearing yesterday's Ennerdale from my briar. I may be able to have some more C&D Bow-legged Bear again, soon.


----------



## TTecheTTe

TTecheTTe said:


> After a few bowls of Mac Baren Vir #1 , I think I'm finally clearing yesterday's Ennerdale from my briar. I may be able to have some more C&D Bow-legged Bear again, soon.


My sweet lil bear is behaving more like iteslf now... :bounce:


----------



## TTecheTTe

Just popped my first tin of FM's Cellar. :hungry: So tempted to have a bowl now instead of another BLB; can I risk it?


----------



## TTecheTTe

The temptation of that tin was just too great, so I'm enjoying my second bowl of FM's Cellar. :hungry: 
Smoking it my MM Apple, and that fresh baccy is behaving quite nicely indeed!


----------



## Desertlifter

Nachman said:


> I don't know to much of 50p pieces myself. They were using real money when I lived in the UK. They will, most likely, outlaw Brussels as being too ethnocentric.


Fixed that for ya. ipe:

The Anni Kake craving was overrun by a HV smackdown. VaPers are THE blends for when one is coming down from a cold.

Packed the pipe kit for a trip to Spokane manana - Fusilier's Ration is on the menu.


----------



## mikebjrtx

Let us know how that Fusilier's Ration is. I keep missing it, it's hardly ever in stock.


----------



## Desertlifter

mikebjrtx said:


> Let us know how that Fusilier's Ration is. I keep missing it, it's hardly ever in stock.


Will do. I can't purchase it myself since it seems to be a P&C exclusive and they won't ship to WA state. I was only able to get a tin by trading a Dunhill pipe for the tin.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> Luckily I don't deal in *horses* so I don't need my multiples of 21 as well.


Or guineas.


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> Or guineas.


I think the basics of British old style (or "real" as many still refer to it) money may help to avoid (or fuel...) the glazed over appearance of many on this extremely interesting topic.

12 Pennies make up a Shilling. There are 20 Shillings in a Pound. A Penny uses the abbreviation "d" for Denarius (that's Latin, that is.) The Pound is "l" for Libra. (Once again our Roman friends are to be blamed). The Shilling, oddly, has the abbreviation "s". I can't for the life of me imagine why. No wait. It's so obvious. It's from Solidus - again Latin. So currency used to be talked about as lsd - makes you think.

Ancient pennies were silver - 240 of them weigh... Wait for it. A Pound. The less honest of our ancestors found that they could cut off small slivers from the edge of a penny or "clip" it and cheat other with a coin of less than nominal value - hence the still current meaning of being "clipped".

For trading in horses, and other luxury goods where you would like to add 5% to the price without anyone noticing, the Guinea is used. That's 21 Shillings.

As for coinage, the shilling is a Bob. Half that gives you a sixpence or Tanner. Half that much again is the Truppenny bit. Two of those are a pair of Truppenny bits. I've always admired a good pair of Truppenny bits. A coin of two Bob value is a Florin. 5 Shillings is a Crown. Half that much is, well... a Half Crown. There are Half Pennies and half that - a Farthing. And at one time, even half that - a Groat. I can't remember which Oxbridge College it was... A clever undergraduate discovered a long forgotten college by-law that granted a Flagon of Ale to students on the eve of their Viva. He quoted this and the Dean reluctantly agreed to buy his beer. However, the same student was fined 3 Groats the next day for failing to wear his sword while crossing the quad.

What a rich and interesting culture we have.

Next... The simple rules of Cricket.

Oh. And I smoked some tobacco in a pipe a little while ago.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> Next... The simple rules of Cricket.


Indeed, and I'll another few paragraphs to sum up that other bit of ruley strangeness that wended its way out from the island of Great Britain, golf. (And, a reprise of the rules my golf-like dart game.)

And a quick story that I've told before: When I was 11, newly arrived in West Runton, Norfolk, England, I found myself among people who spoke only a marginally comprehensible dialect of, for want of a better description, English. It probably bore as close a resemblance to Dutch as it did to Cockney, an odd blend of new words and unrecognizable old ones. I quickly discovered the Monarch of the Queen's Highway, the double-decker omnibus, which would spirit me to the big city of Sherringham, a mile or two away, for a penny and a half, known in Norfolk speak as a penny 'aipney. I dutifully paid my penny 'aipney to the conductor, rode to Sherringham, ran my few shillings through the arcade games and candy (smartly keeping out my penny 'aipnee for the return trip), got on the bus and was confronted by the conductor with his threatening grinder. "Three 'aipney," he said. Holding my two coins, a penny and a halfpence, I was a tupney bit short, humiliated. My face flushed with embarrassment, I apologized and climbed down the little spiral staircase, off the platform and onto the street, watching the big red bus lumbering along toward Cromer, where it would pass my stop in West Runton. I learned later he meant "three half pennies" and that I had the fare. sigh.

I liked the tuppence coin, too, Robert. Can't forget the lowly tupneybit! :nono: If I'd had one to go with my other two coins, I'd have gotten a ride home instead of having to hike it! And the truppence was a thrupp'ms in the local lingo, or six 'aipney if you prefer.

And my favorite piece of paper money back then. Just beautiful.


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> When I was 11, newly arrived in West Runton, Norfolk, England, I found myself among people who spoke only a marginally comprehensible dialect of, for want of a better description, English.


Ah, Norfolk. That explains so much. Only recently banned (as I think I posted previously) was the custom of marking medical notes with the abbreviation "NFN". "Normal for Norfolk".

I too admire the tuppenny bit. But a lass with one tuppenny and one truppenny bit? Seems a bit unbalanced.

The Big White fivers. You can't have seen many of those.

I avoided the slang for folding money - yer ponies, monkeys and such. The mind can stand so much and no more.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> The Big White fivers. You can't have seen many of those.


Right again, Robert. I generally only saw those when my father was paying the hotel bill.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> The Big White fivers. You can't have seen many of those.


Even these were hard to come by when I was 12. :smile:










sigh. We have the ugliest money on the planet now in the US, and the new $20 bill is especially awful. "Jackson was nicknamed "Old Hickory" because of his toughness and aggressive personality; he fought in duels, some fatal to his opponents." -- wiki Here's a photo:










The image on the $20 bill makes him look like he might be Chopin's brother, more concerned with obtaining box seats at the opera than unmercifully crushing his opponents.


----------



## ProbateGeek

I am a dedicated pipe smoker solely for the intense educational opportunities presented by such posts as those exhibited here.
Now, a sniff of Tom Buck and I'm ready for my day... thanks, gents.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> . . . We have the ugliest money on the planet now in the US. . .


True. If I had my way, we'd have something like this:










Or, lacking the requisite level of class, how 'bout somthin' with a nekid lady on it:










One of my partners is a collector of banknotes - there are some AMAZING designs out there, making the US notes extremely ho-hum.


----------



## freestoke

The Cook Islands have their own currency! :shock: Cool!

I really like the Euro and Canadian paper, too. Even Serbia has better money than us. out:










But don't sell Antarctica short! (Antarctica has MONEY!? )


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> Or, lacking the requisite level of class, how 'bout somthin' with a nekid lady on it:


Blimey - a bird on a shark with her truppennies out! Now that's currency! If only we could get our Brenda to do that on the next UK issue. 86 years old and still as lovely as ever. Amazing how attractive 4.5 Billion Pounds can make someone.

(Cor blimey, stone the proverbial crows. Got to keep up the Cockney patois, part of the heritage, Gov'nor. And - I was at Violet's funeral.)


----------



## OnePyroTec

this afternoon's bowl was some more of the aged Finck's Value Blend from '99 in my African Meer.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I just had a bowl of Sam's Flake in a MM Danish Spool out on the deck at work in almost white-out conditions. 

It's very nice outside, actually. Heavy snow, 33 deg F., and no wind. T-shirt plus flannel shirt weather.


----------



## TTecheTTe

OnePyroTec said:


> this afternoon's bowl was some more of the aged Finck's Value Blend from '99 in my African Meer.


Finck's makes baccy?! Getting that...
As a native from just outside of 'ol San Antone' I am ashamed to admit that I never knew of this venerable, local manufacuturer until recently. The great abomination is that I still as yet to have one of their cigars! I will now deligently correct my character defect with both cigars and baccy.

*Now, where do I begin with these?:*



ProbateGeek said:


> I am a dedicated pipe smoker solely for the intense educational opportunities presented by such posts as those exhibited here.


I can only say, Ditto! And, I'm not ashamed.



ProbateGeek said:


> True. If I had my way, we'd have something like this:
> 
> Ditto, fer shur...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, lacking the requisite level of class, how 'bout somthin' with a nekid lady on it:
> 
> Ah, the english translation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my partners is a collector of banknotes - there are some AMAZING designs out there, making the US notes extremely ho-hum.


Always...  Why can't "we" have "pretty" currency, also?



steinr1 said:


> Blimey - a bird on a shark with her truppennies out! Now that's currency! If only we could get our Brenda to do that on the next UK issue. 86 years old and still as lovely as ever. Amazing how attractive 4.5 Billion Pounds can make someone.
> 
> (Cor blimey, stone the proverbial crows. Got to keep up the Cockney patois, part of the heritage, Gov'nor. And - I was at Violet's funeral.)


Goody, lots of words for me to look up in the dictionary; or do I need to to reference an English-English translation, first?


----------



## TTecheTTe

I was throughly engrossed in my English foreign language and Economics lessons, but regretably was rudely interrupted by the sudden need to nebulize. Even worse, I will have to postpone my lessons for a few days. I was hopeful to have a basic grasp of "Conversational English" by the end of the day, thus laying claim to my 8th language.

Alas, as an Asthmatic diagnosed at high risk of Sudden Death, I will have to refrain from further lessons until it is (hopefully) safe for me to continue.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Spent the morning and most of this afternoon in the company of Old Joe in my cob. With this last afternoon bowl and for those of early evening, I'm smoking MB Va #1 in my "Ennerdale Ghost," as I had previously named the "E" ghosted briar and have since decided to dedicate said pipe to Ennerdale and VaBur's, as I do enjoy the essence with these.


----------



## Phred

Mine was a bowl of Black House in my MM Great Dane - I think I'm going to dedicate that pipe to Black House. The combination just seems to work really, really well.


----------



## Nachman

Desertlifter said:


> Fixed that for ya. ipe:


Yes, they are giving us another reason to dump them. The gents in Brussels have proposed legislation that will outlaw all flavouring in tobacco. If passed, and the UK participates, it would severely curtail our selection of pipe tobacco, eg, no lakelands, and would devastate snuff.


----------



## Desertlifter

steinr1 said:


> Cor blimey, stone the proverbial crows. Got to keep up the Cockney patois, part of the heritage, Gov'nor. And - I was at Violet's funeral.)


Ummm.....gesundheit!


----------



## steinr1

steinr1 said:


> Cor blimey, stone the proverbial crows. Got to keep up the Cockney patois, part of the heritage, Gov'nor. And - I was at Violet's funeral.





Desertlifter said:


> Ummm.....gesundheit!


I translate...

"I say, as one says, I am most taken aback. I will continue to use the argot native to the the East End of London as this is both expected and will assist in maintaining this rich and colourful culture, Honoured Sir. And - in order to prove my status as one who may justly use such phraseology, I contend that I attended the traditional East End funeral of Violet Kray in 1982; beloved mother to the notorious Kray Brothers, Charlie and twins Reggie and Ronnie, arch-rivals of the equally notorious Richardson gang."

(I used to live off the Whitechapel Road and drank fairly regularly in the Blind Beggar, a favoured haunt of these characters and - I think - where Ronnie shot one of the Richardson boys. At the time, there were still people drinking there who it was advisable not to look in the eye. It's probably an Irish Themed bar by now. Sad...)


----------



## freestoke

Cockney seems so much more precise and efficient than standard English, it's a wonder that the UK doesn't denote it as the ambassadorial standard. We would all have so much to look forward to whenever the British ambassador to the UN addresses the world. I was able to mimic Norfolk-speak by the time I left, being at the perfect age to pick up a new language, but a foreigner (say from London) could probably never gather in the subtleties. No non-native has ever mastered Japanese, for example -- or vice versa. 

My lips are so chapped this morning that I'm rolling a PA cigarette because the pipe stem was making them sting. :frown: Two days of plowing in 15* with a 20mph wind. :faint: Getting better, though. I'll slap on some balm and hit the 4Dot shortly.


----------



## neonblackjack

Alright, guys. You REALLY cannot beat Hungarian banknotes. Just look at those guys! Hungary is one of the coolest places I've ever traveled, and it was always a thrill to hand people 500 forint notes...


----------



## Jeff10236

No foreign money to add to this thread (though I may still have some rubles at my parents house from just before the collapse of the USSR, I was there with my high school choir in '89). 

As for my morning smoke, today was a slow start. Woke up late (8:30), still just lounging around. I'm about to go make breakfast, and then before my shower I'll probably head out to the balcony for some Escudo. I'm not 100% sure which pipe I'll use but I'm deciding between using my VA/Vapers dedicated Mario Grandi or my MM Legend.


----------



## freestoke

Finishing a bowl of RY in 4Dot, I suddenly remembered "scrip", the Military Payment Certificates we used in Europe at the BX. Looking them up, my heart sank. I had pockets full of 5c, 10c, 25c, 50c and dollar scrip. They seem to run about $50-$150 apiece these days, regardless of denomination. sigh.


----------



## freestoke

neonblackjack said:


> Alright, guys. You REALLY cannot beat Hungarian banknotes. Just look at those guys! Hungary is one of the coolest places I've ever traveled, and it was always a thrill to hand people 500 forint notes...


We need to completely redesign the currency and get all this ugly money out of circulation. And I think we need to give some of our other historical figures some action, too. Enough with the presidential mugs on the money, let's use some important people for a change, say Elvis, Mae West and Timothy Leary. :hippie:

Gotta have some PA now. The Country Gentleman has his hand raised...


----------



## Desertlifter

steinr1 said:


> I translate...
> 
> "I say, as one says, I am most taken aback. I will continue to use the argot native to the the East End of London as this is both expected and will assist in maintaining this rich and colourful culture, Honoured Sir. And - in order to prove my status as one who may justly use such phraseology, I contend that I attended the traditional East End funeral of Violet Kray in 1982; beloved mother to the notorious Kray Brothers, Charlie and twins Reggie and Ronnie, arch-rivals of the equally notorious Richardson gang."
> 
> (I used to live off the Whitechapel Road and drank fairly regularly in the Blind Beggar, a favoured haunt of these characters and - I think - where Ronnie shot one of the Richardson boys. At the time, there were still people drinking there who it was advisable not to look in the eye. It's probably an Irish Themed bar by now. Sad...)


Interesting bit - thanks! It was George Cornell who Ronnie shot. Appears to be the birthplace of the Salvation Army as well.

Like everything else nowadays, it even has a facebook page - this one, right?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...23453987.69761.299457396789213&type=1&theater


----------



## steinr1

Desertlifter said:


> Interesting bit - thanks! It was George Cornell who Ronnie shot. Appears to be the birthplace of the Salvation Army as well. Like everything else nowadays, it even has a facebook page - this one, right? https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...23453987.69761.299457396789213&type=1&theater


 That's the Blind Beggar. I'm glad it hasn't changed entirely and become a themed gastro-pub. It was a lot shabbier when I went there. Spit and sawdust. And probably should have been quite scary. But when you're about 18 you tend to think of yourself as indestructible so the proud boasts of locals telling you "That's where Ronnie used to sit - and that's where he shot George Cornell (for it was he)" rather passed me by. The East End was quite a different place before the yuppie invasion of the 1990s. I also worked for a while on the edge of the City in Leman Street. We used to cut across Dutfield Yard on the way to a pub for lunchtime drinkies a lot. Site of one of the Ripper murders. That was a creepy place, I'll admit. Don't know how many buildings survived from the period, but it was still a mews alley in the 1980s. After dark when the suits had left, the character of the whole area used to change and become "sinister". Not a place I liked to wander about too late.


----------



## freestoke

As all of you know, the world will be a better place after everyone comes to their senses and makes me Imperator Mundi. Among the most pressing issues will be to remove the Professional Big Voices from the announcers' booth in every sport, ESPECIALLY golf. They know NOTHING about the sport they are announcing, filling the air with the glory of their mellifluous utterances.

My final bowl of this jar of Royal Yacht. p


----------



## Desertlifter

freestoke said:


> As all of you know, the world will be a better place after everyone comes to their senses and makes me Imperator Mundi. Among the most pressing issues will be to remove the Professional Big Voices from the announcers' booth in every sport, ESPECIALLY golf. They know NOTHING about the sport they are announcing, filling the air with the glory of their mellifluous utterances.
> 
> My final bowl of this jar of Royal Yacht. p


I think that announcers should be required to know NOTHING about the sport for which they are announcing. Perhaps a lottery. Just imagine this day at the British Open:

(on an uncharacteristically beautiful and calm day at Royal Troon)

Tony Greig: Here's Bubba Watson, who has selected a short club with a big bend in the hitting-thingy

(Bubba hits a beautiful flop shot, which spins back to within an inch of the pin)

Tony Greig: Wow - that was.....er.....a wicked googlie!


----------



## TTecheTTe

steinr1 said:


> I translate...


Most appreciated...as most was lost in translation as I fumbled through my English-English dictionary.

I'm needing a big bowled "manly" pipe, perhaps a giant Bulldog. Keeping a smoke of 1792 going today in my litte MM Apple is driving me nuts!


----------



## Jeff10236

I put my morning smoke in the wrong place :redface:, oh well, my afternoon smoke was a carryover. My morning smoke was some Escudo in a MM Legend, and my afternoon smoke was some Escudo in my VA/VaPer Mario Grandi.


----------



## steinr1

TTecheTTe said:


> Most appreciated...as most was lost in translation as I fumbled through my English-English dictionary.
> 
> I'm needing a big bowled "manly" pipe, perhaps a giant Bulldog. *Keeping a smoke of 1792 going today in my litte MM Apple is driving me nuts![*/QUOTE]
> 
> Patience, patience...


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> As all of you know, the world will be a better place after everyone comes to their senses and makes me Imperator Mundi. Among the most pressing issues will be to remove the Professional Big Voices from the announcers' booth in every sport, ESPECIALLY golf. They know NOTHING about the sport they are announcing, filling the air with the glory of their mellifluous utterances.
> 
> My final bowl of this jar of Royal Yacht. p





Desertlifter said:


> I think that announcers should be required to know NOTHING about the sport for which they are announcing. Perhaps a lottery. Just imagine this day at the British Open:
> 
> (on an uncharacteristically beautiful and calm day at Royal Troon)
> 
> Tony Greig: Here's Bubba Watson, who has selected a short club with a big bend in the hitting-thingy
> 
> (Bubba hits a beautiful flop shot, which spins back to within an inch of the pin)
> 
> Tony Greig: Wow - that was.....er.....a wicked googlie!


There is a long and honourable tradition of British Cricket commentary having little to do with the game. The sport easily lends itself to this. Test Match Special traditionally received cakes from listeners which are (used to be... After Johnners - Brian Johnston - died in service in '93 the replacement commentators were reticent to continue "his thing". It has thankfully started to make a return.) regularly discussed at length. Chocolate used to be the norm, but fruit cakes are more popular these days. Beards are also a frequent matter of discussion - although not in reference to the Hirsute Practices Act; rather the opposite.

"Interesting" fact - Long-term TMS commentator Henry Blofeld's (Blowers) father went to Eton (I think) with Ian Flemming. He's said to be the inspiration for the Bond villain Blofeld.


----------



## TTecheTTe

steinr1 said:


> TTecheTTe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most appreciated...as most was lost in translation as I fumbled through my English-English dictionary.
> 
> I'm needing a big bowled "manly" pipe, perhaps a giant Bulldog. *Keeping a smoke of 1792 going today in my litte MM Apple is driving me nuts![*/QUOTE]
> 
> Patience, patience...
> 
> 
> 
> It just seems that I'm having to refill no sooner than I fire one up....
Click to expand...


----------



## Nachman

TTecheTTe said:


> steinr1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just seems that I'm having to refill no sooner than I fire one up....
> 
> 
> 
> You need to buy a MM General. You fill it in the morning and smoke all day. Well, all most.
Click to expand...


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> Test Match Special traditionally received cakes...
> "Interesting" fact - Long-term TMS commentator Henry Blofeld's (Blowers) father went to Eton (I think) with Ian Flemming. He's said to be the inspiration for the Bond villain Blofeld.


I wouldn't mind the commentary if it were "pleasant". Being a splendid golfer he would meet my qualifications for announcers in any case, but Peter Allis (now a Golf Hall of Famer) is without a doubt my favorite golf announcer, despite frequent forays into non-golf commentary on the crowd or wildlife or whatever. To be honest, any extraneous commentary that contains a trace of humor would be fine, but American non-golfing golf announcers seem to find a way to sidle up to the most depressing, awful aspects of the player's lives and local activities. While I am hardly insensitive to hardships encountered by the recipients of the benefaction charities, I prefer to have my sports entertainment free from the horrors of cancer, war and death. (The exception is Irish field hockey, which is a self-contained exhibition of blood and violence that makes American football look like a meeting of the local gardening club.) With Jimmy Rogers, for example, no opening for mentioning disease and suffering escapes him. (Medical horror delivered with a cheerful, optimistic voice, of course.) Even worse is the dispiriting drone of Jim Nance, reveling in any sad story even tangentially related to the tournament or players. Chocolate? Cake? Okay. Just no pictures of IV tubing interrupted my golf viewing, if you please. Golf has always been my escape from Earthly travail by substituting earthy travail, but the PGA is now half hitting and half horror show.

One of these days, a Bond villain will extend his genius to hiring people who can shoot straight and thereby conquer the world.

I'm having some PA this morning, to celebrate Matt Kuchar's big win. p


----------



## El wedo del milagro

PA in a MM cob.

While I wish I could give all professional sports a pass, I admit to a baseball addiction. Best is sitting in the stadium with a cold beer and a papersack fulla peanuts. Second best is listening to the game on the radio with a BIG mixed drink and a cigar or pipe while enjoying the weather on the porch. A good announcer can make a radio broadcast MUCH better than a televised game.


----------



## freestoke

El wedo del milagro said:


> PA in a MM cob.
> 
> While I wish I could give all professional sports a pass, I admit to a baseball addiction. Best is sitting in the stadium with a cold beer and a papersack fulla peanuts. Second best is listening to the game on the radio with a BIG mixed drink and a cigar or pipe while enjoying the weather on the porch. A good announcer can make a radio broadcast MUCH better than a televised game.


I had a season ticket in 1969, for the Washington Senators, right along the third base line. Great seats, but then at the beginning of the season they were easy to come by. :lol: By the end of the season, the stadium was PACKED! It was like the movie Major League. Frank Howard was just incredible, hitting 20 homeruns by May, at which point they stopped pitching to him completely and I think he set the AFL record for most walks in a season as a result. The infield and outfield were incredible, as well as the pitching, and with Ted Williams at the helm they managed to finish in 3rd place, ahead of the Yankees, and put quite a few players on the All Star team. At the end of the season, Short traded his Golden Glove shortstop, Golden Glove center fielder, one of the best relievers and one of the best starting pitchers in baseball at the time and a couple of other players (Dennis Coleman?, Aurelio Rodriguez?...forget their names, but they were really playing well), all for stinking Denny McLain, who went 0 for 14 and down the minors with his bags packed with cocaine. Ted Williams quit in disgust before the beginning of the next season, totally disgusted with Short.

As for the rest of baseball, I officially banned them from my life after the 1993 season, when they refused to play the World Series. No, I will never forgive -- ever. :nono: I will never watch another baseball game and have not watched one in twenty years.

Had a bowl *Ennerdale *with my walk around the neighborhood. Pretty nice out! :smile:


----------



## Mason16Filz

FM during my break from classes...good way to relax ipe:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

On my way to the car with a classic Medico Double Dri full of a Vanilla Cavendish from Tennessee.


----------



## freestoke

An addendum to my Washinton Senators post about Frank Howard from the Wiki.

*During an amazing one-week stretch in the spring of 1968 (May 12-18), Howard hammered 10 home runs in 20 at bats, with at least one in six consecutive games; his 10 home runs are also the most ever in one week. He would go on to hit 13 homers in 16 games, a mark that would stand until Albert Belle matched it in 1995.*

I have to mention the blue seats. Howard was hitting these line drive home runs that would crash into the outfield seats and BREAK them! Instead of fixing them, they painted them blue. :biglaugh:

And a correction to my poor memory -- Williams didn't quit right away and McLain didn't go 0-14 . Also from the Wiki:
*
On 9 October 1970, McLain was traded by the Detroit Tigers with Elliott Maddox, Norm McRae and Don Wert to the Washington Senators for Joe Coleman, Eddie Brinkman, Jim Hannan and Aurelio Rodríguez.[42] Kuhn actually had to clear the trade because McLain was still under suspension, and suspended players can't be traded without the commissioner's permission. Kuhn later wrote in his autobiography, Hardball: The Education of a Baseball Commissioner, that he was shocked at what he called a "foolish gamble" by the Senators, and predicted that the trade would turn out to be a Tiger heist.

The McLain trade was made over the strenuous objections of Senators manager Ted Williams, who had little patience for McLain's high living.[43] The feeling was mutual; early in the 1971 season he became a charter member of the "Underminers' Club," a group of five players dedicated to getting Williams fired. They spent much of the season feuding over Williams' use of a five-man rotation for his starters. Senators broadcaster Shelby Whitfield later told Rob Neyer that when Williams yanked McLain early from a 5 July game against the Cleveland Indians, McLain threatened to call Senators owner Bob Short and have him get rid of Williams.[44]

By this time, McLain had serious arm trouble, inadvertently made worse by numerous cortisone shots he took for his sore arm.[43] As a result, he essentially stopped throwing fastballs midway through the 1971 season.[44] Due to his arm troubles and his inability to get along with Williams, McLain went 10-22.[1] He thus earned the dubious distinction of going from leading his league in wins (tied with Mike Cuellar with 24 wins in 1969) to two years later leading his league in losses.[2] McLain's 22 defeats (a mark later tied by three pitchers, all in 1974) remains the most in a major league season since Jack Fisher of the Mets lost 24 in 1965.

*

sigh. My mind is a sieve. out:

Gotta smoke something strong -- Irish Flake fits the bill.


----------



## steinr1

Black Bogie in my little rope pipe this morning and early afternoon. I've just filled a small Ropp Canadian with 1792 Flake for afternoon proper.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Sam's Flake in a MM Danish Spool. It is almost 40 deg F outside and the porch is sunny! It's gonna be a good lazy day off.


----------



## Mason16Filz

FVF in the cob today with a Sierra Mist ipe:


----------



## OnePyroTec

earlier this afternoon was some McClelland's Anniversary 2002 in an unmarked meer.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

I have a great aromatic called "Mountain Moonshine" in a knock-around briar.


----------



## freestoke

Mason16Filz said:


> FVF in the cob today with a Sierra Mist ipe:
> View attachment 43117


I approve of your equipment, especially the pipe nail. :tu

I'm refiring the TwoDot apple with Erinmore Flake. p


----------



## Mason16Filz

> I approve of your equipment, especially the pipe nail.


Thanks Jim!! I like to keep my accessories cheap and simple...to buy more tobacco and or pipes.


----------



## Nachman

freestoke said:


> I approve of your equipment, especially the pipe nail. :tu
> 
> p


Jim, those pipe nails are also great for scooping up a bump of snuff to put on the back of your hand to snuff in the English working class style or the German any class style.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake in my "new" little rusticated straight English apple (model is "Delight" but make is worn); my very first dedicated pipe and I been enjoying this combo since early morn!
ipe: My TAD with my new Arcadia arrived today, just in time for "Elementary" which I think is on tonight!


----------



## OnePyroTec

It was actually this morning...had some Stokkebye Peaches & Cream in a MM cob...not too terribly bad stuff


----------



## Mason16Filz

Decided on some more Newminster Navy Flake between classes in a cob.


----------



## OnePyroTec

More of Grampa's Walgreens Peach Melba in a cob.


----------



## freestoke

Man, just had a *Rifleman* marathon on in the background. Did he lead a hard life, or what!? Bad enough he had to scrape a living out of that little farm (anybody know what actually was produced there? :dunno, but every week, he was either kidnapped by Mexican banditos, the Indians, got stuck in a cave-in at the mine, had to shoot a half a dozen men in town just to get his groceries, or his kid was taken hostage by escaped convicts. Always something. And you think YOUR life is tough. sheesh.

Thinking about the hazards of the Old West over a bowl of PA and PPP. p


----------



## Goatmilk

Dunhill 965 in the CG


----------



## OnePyroTec

Just had my first bowl of Tewksbury's Nosferatu in a MM Legend cob. I think it will be a staple in my diet from here on out, its good & easy smoking.


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> Man, just had a *Rifleman* marathon on in the background. Did he lead a hard life, or what!? Bad enough he had to scrape a living out of that little farm (anybody know what actually was produced there? :dunno, but every week, he was either kidnapped by Mexican banditos, the Indians, got stuck in a cave-in at the mine, had to shoot a half a dozen men in town just to get his groceries, or his kid was taken hostage by escaped convicts. Always something. And you think YOUR life is tough. sheesh.
> 
> Thinking about the hazards of the Old West over a bowl of PA and PPP. p


I used to love The Rifleman when I was a kid. Good clean moralistic clap-trap. Was it a chair that he shot to bits in the opening sequence?


----------



## OnePyroTec

Just had my first taste of Tewksbury's Bar Harbour in my African Meer. Pretty good tobacco blend they have going. I liked it almost as much as the Nosferatu from earlier. If the Hobbit's Weed is as good as these two Tewksbury blends I had today, they will be selling a lot of bulk to NV.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Just finished a bowl of Bosphorus Cruise with some local blend aromatic pistachio packed on top. Mmmmmmm. My tastes buds were pleasantly confused. :banana:


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Squadron Leader in a Castello Sea Rock 33.


Castello SeaRock 33_10.01.2012 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## freestoke

You've been smoking in the sun too much, Latakius. That pipe clearly has sunburn and blisters and needs a slathering of zinc oxide, vinegar and baby oil.

I gave the Country Gent shank a clean with the Senior Reamer drill, dug some char off the sides to widen the bottom by the draught hole -- smokin' like a dream now. :tu Loaded up with Irish Flake, I'm set for the start of the golf coverage. I love watching those guys suffer in the wind. :evil:


----------



## logically

I have a nice bowl of PA for to me to smoke here when i get a chance to take a break. I have it my Kaywoodie campus again. PA and the campus is one of my most enjoyable smoking combos. 

Latakius, I keep seeing you in these threads, and you have some of the coolest pipes. I'm a big fan of briar, so thanks for sharing your collection with us.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

freestoke said:


> You've been smoking in the sun too much, Latakius. That pipe clearly has sunburn and blisters and needs a slathering of zinc oxide, vinegar and baby oil.


So that's what happened to that pipe! I tried your formula and it worked. Turned that _SeaRock_ into a _Flame_! WooHoo!


Castello Flame by GoerzDagor, on Flickr



logically said:


> Latakius, I keep seeing you in these threads, and you have some of the coolest pipes. I'm a big fan of briar, so thanks for sharing your collection with us.


Thanks, Evan. Welcome to the Puff community!


----------



## freestoke

Ah, that's much better, Latakius! I got the sunburn recipe from Zonker Harris. :tu (Mind-boggling cool pipe, BTW! :shock 

Loading up the Darth Rader for the second time today, this time with some thoroughly rubbed out FVF. p


----------



## Nachman

I've been smoking Dark Birdseye for my after lunch pipe lately, mainly because I own it. I find it similar to RY in strength and burning qualities, but far below it in flavour. When I smoke DBE it reminds me of Mr Holmes, Sherlock, not his honourable brother Mycroft. Unlike Mr Holmes, I don't save the dottles for an early morning pipe.


----------



## OnePyroTec

right now, I'm enjoying a bowl of Hobbit's Weed. Very mild & pleasant smoke. recommended for anyone looking for an easy to get along with not in your face tobacco.


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> I've been smoking Dark Birdseye for my after lunch pipe lately, mainly because I own it. I find it similar to RY in strength and burning qualities, but far below it in flavour. When I smoke DBE it reminds me of Mr Holmes, Sherlock, not his honourable brother Mycroft. Unlike Mr Holmes, I don't save the dottles for an early morning pipe.


Speaking of Holmes, I recorded *Elementary* the other night, sat down to enjoy a new take on Sherlock and was treated to the same sort of thing that has happened to recent new versions of the Agatha Christie stuff. No change in the stories or settings in her case, merely the addition of graphic violence and skin-crawling kinkiness. I watched the new Elementary and had to turn if off after 5 minutes. Repellant. I really don't need to watch psychotic weirdness. I'm not saying it can't be part of the story. Show me the dead bodies AFTERWARD, if you must, but spare me the spurting blood and sound effects, okay? sheesh. :tsk:

Smoking a pipe of Erinmore trying to get that out of my mind. sheesh! :tsk:


----------



## dj1340

I have been on a Run of PipesandCigars' Trout Stream lately. Just love that stuff for some reason ( I don't usually smoke this much aromatic tobacco)


----------



## Tobias Lutz

PA in a MM


----------



## freestoke

dj1340 said:


> I have been on a Run of PipesandCigars' Trout Stream lately. Just love that stuff for some reason ( I don't usually smoke this much aromatic tobacco)


When I first came back to the pipe, I went aromatic crazy! There just weren't any aromatics around like Butternut Burley or Three Blind Moose when I started smoking -- unless you'd count Flying Dutchman. Burned out on them pretty quick though, and now I'm back even more hardcore than ever. At least I smoked tolerable Dunhills and Balkan Sobranie before (I did smoke some Royal Yacht and Nightcap, perhaps precursors to my current lamentable state), but now my smoking is largely done in the High Nicotine Room. Like now. Some dandy Irish Flake in the TwoDot apple. p I folded a flake and cut it into chunks with a cigar cutter. They need to wise up and stop selling just cigar cutters and put some "tobacco cutters" on the market. Great for twists, ropes, plugs and flakes. Every pipe smoker should have one!


----------



## Jeff10236

I'm in the process of breaking in a new pipe (a nice Hardcastle Crescent bulldog- a good sized, brown rusticated bulldog), so I'm doing half bowls. Since I'm doing half bowls, I figured I'd do two different tobaccos. Right now I'm on my balcony smoking some 4noggins Bald Headed Teacher, to be followed by some Frog Morton ATP.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Don't all nice, new pipes require photographic introduction for the forum readers, Jeff? :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff10236

ProbateGeek said:


> Don't all nice, new pipes require photographic introduction for the forum readers, Jeff? :biggrin:


You're right, my apologies:


----------



## Jeff10236

Hmm, not sure why the upload didn't work the first time, let me try again:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Nice, Jeff - this is a solid pipe, a man's pipe:










As Milne would say: "A pipe in the mouth makes it clear that there has been no mistake - you are undoubtedly a man."


----------



## TTecheTTe

freestoke said:


> ...the High Nicotine Room. Like now. Some dandy Irish Flake in the TwoDot apple. p I folded a flake and cut it into chunks with a cigar cutter. They need to wise up and stop selling just cigar cutters and put some "tobacco cutters" on the market. Great for twists, ropes, plugs and flakes. Every pipe smoker should have one!


I like that room, too!. Since I never use a cigar cutter, other than an occasional punch, I can't find any of mine. So, I use super-sharp professional barber shears...works like a champ on the rope.

Smoking Squadron leader in my Royal Demuth #134 . Always surprises me opening that tin - always expect a flake like 1792.


----------



## freestoke

The cobs are getting a workout this afternoon. Dart mix and the Legend, SAP and the legend, now PA and the Country Gentleman. I need to break out some KK! I ran out a couple of weeks ago and have really been missing it the past couple of days. 

Audrey hit me with a ton eighty at the board this afternoon, becoming the first person on planet Earth to play a hole 6 under par in Chili Dip, my dart game. (We are both computer scientists, so it isn't quite as daunting for us as it would be for the innumerate denizens of puff. oke And I hit one yesterday -- but I was just practicing. sigh. out:


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> . . . Audrey hit me with a ton eighty at the board this afternoon, becoming the first person on planet Earth to play a hole 6 under par in Chili Dip, my dart game. (We are both computer scientists, so it isn't quite as daunting for us as it would be for the innumerate denizens of puff. oke And I hit one yesterday -- but I was just practicing. sigh. out:


Oh, we're daunted all right. Especially me, Sir Innumeracy himself.

Mentally prepared for the commute home - Royal Yacht in the Stanwell Antique. I'm ready...


----------



## TTecheTTe

freestoke said:


> The cobs are getting a workout this afternoon. Dart mix and the Legend, SAP and the legend, now PA and the Country Gentleman. I need to break out some KK! I ran out a couple of weeks ago and have really been missing it the past couple of days.
> 
> Audrey hit me with a ton eighty at the board this afternoon, becoming the first person on planet Earth to play a hole 6 under par in Chili Dip, my dart game. (We are both computer scientists, so it isn't quite as daunting for us as it would be for the innumerate denizens of puff. oke And I hit one yesterday -- but I was just practicing. sigh. out:


I'm going back to bed...and I'm taking the Squadron Leader with me. Maybe he can explain it to me "like a six year old.":bathbaby:


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Jeff10236 said:


> You're right, my apologies:
> 
> View attachment 43195
> View attachment 43196
> View attachment 43197


Nice looking doggie, Jeff!


----------



## Jeff10236

Latakius Vituscan said:


> Nice looking doggie, Jeff!


Thank you...I guess you can say that I'm a bulldog (and to a lesser degree Rhodesian) fan:

















Left side (top to bottom): Peterson Kinsale XL15, Peterson Sherlock Holmes Deerstalker (rusticated), Savinelli Opera 673KS
Right side (top to bottom): Hardcastle (my new one), Stanwell Maron 191 (a nice little nosewarmer), two no name basket pipes.


----------



## Jeff10236

I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong, but I can never seem to see the photos the first time I post, and once they aren't there, I can't fix it (it always takes a subsequent post).


----------



## steinr1

Jeff10236 said:


> I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong, but I can never seem to see the photos the first time I post, and once they aren't there, I can't fix it (it always takes a subsequent post).
> 
> View attachment 43217
> 
> 
> View attachment 43218


I don't think you are doing anything wrong. I get the same thing and I believe that others can see my image uploads. It may be a browser compatibility thing with me - I use K-Meleon on an unbelievably old PC (Really - 13 years old and still going...) as my home office personal PC which is where I post from. I can see the image links in this quote of you, but they also didn't display. Not unusual for me. I just add the images and hope for the best.

Unless "those who know" can advise...


----------



## TTecheTTe

Smoking Stok's Lux Bullseye Flake in my MM cob. Just did my second knead and formed loaves with the sourdough bread dough started last night (well, this morning at 4am). It's a little warm today, in the 60's, so I hope they won't be ready for the oven before this time tomorrow.

Those are some nice pipes! I have my first Peterson, a Featherweight 243, coming and hope I will be abe to post pics then. But I have my doubts, as I haven't been able to upload those of Terry's and @RJpuffs trades, or my great bombs.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Bosphorus Cruise in an English briar. Looking forward to trying the Tobacco of the Month this evening, it just came in the mail today :nod:


----------



## Desertlifter

Rattray's Hal o' the Wynd in my Stanwell.

Leaves me wanting for Old Gowrie or Marlin Flake, but not bad.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Terry's KK in a cob.


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> Those are some nice pipes! I have my first Peterson, a Featherweight 243, coming and hope I will be abe to post pics then. But I have my doubts, as I haven't been able to upload those of Terry's and @RJpuffs trades, or my great bombs.


Just upload them to photobucket.com, copy the image address and paste. I gave up on the spastic attachments.

Got home a while ago, now filling the Savinelli 120 Anni with FVF for the golf. Go Phil! :banana:


----------



## TTecheTTe

freestoke said:


> Just upload them to photobucket.com, copy the image address and paste. I gave up on the spastic attachments.
> 
> Got home a while ago, now filling the Savinelli 120 Anni with FVF for the golf. Go Phil! :banana:


I do, but my phone has been shutting off each time I send the email...


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> I do, but my phone has been shutting off each time I send the email...


Ah. Never think about having the photos on the phone. Don't have one of those there newfangled contraptions. :mrgreen:


----------



## TTecheTTe

freestoke said:


> Ah. Never think about having the photos on the phone. Don't have one of those there newfangled contraptions. :mrgreen:


Finally got one since my Apples have not been good to me. I hate my desktop, laptop and this worthless iPad...


----------



## pipinho

had some hh syrian in a savinelli dundin


----------



## Jeff10236

TTecheTTe said:


> ...I have my first Peterson, a Featherweight 243, coming and hope I will be abe to post pics then. But I have my doubts, as I haven't been able to upload those of Terry's and @RJpuffs trades, or my great bombs.


I think you'll like it. I am definitely a Peterson fan, I have 7 (the Kinsale XL15, the Sherlock Holmes, a System 303, a Harp 107, a System in the big 315XL Calabash shape, and my first, a Killarney X61). Does yours have the p-lip or a fishtail mouthpiece?


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> Finally got one since my Apples have not been good to me. I hate my desktop, laptop and this worthless iPad...


Had an iMac for a while, but it self-destructed after about 3 years. First the keyboard went, then the i/o board puked on the disk. Gave up on it and sent it to Audrey's brother, who fixed it with canibalized parts, loves it and still uses it. Go figure. I didn't like it when it was new, but at the time I was running Knoppix on my pc, free from the weirdness of strange operating systems like Mac OS or Windows -- and computer viruses. One of these days maybe I'll get the gumption to go back to Knoppix, but using Micro$haft has probably dropped my IQ below where I'd even be able to install it. (I even had to be taught how to spell "Colombian" recently. :doh: There's not much left upstairs, I'm afraid. :lol

Gonna be nice out there this afternoon, forty-ish with sun. :smile: Having a Darth Rader of PA in anticipation. And Collimbean coffee.


----------



## TTecheTTe

freestoke said:


> Had an iMac for a while, but it self-destructed after about 3 years. First the keyboard went, then the i/o board puked on the disk. Gave up on it and sent it to Audrey's brother, who fixed it with canibalized parts, loves it and still uses it. Go figure. I didn't like it when it was new, but at the time I was running Knoppix on my pc, free from the weirdness of strange operating systems like Mac OS or Windows...dropped my IQ below where I'd even be able to install it. (I even had to be taught how to spell "Colombian" recently. :doh: There's not much left upstairs, I'm afraid. :lol
> 
> Gonna be nice out... And Collimbean coffee.


Apparently Terry still hasn't taught you how to spell Colombian. Good thing I've got some Ca Phe' Sua Nong brewing, because you're nearly giving me a fatal asthma attack! Mmm, ready! Don't you just love coffee that gets up and walks to you...you know it's real coffee when it does...

Yeah, my desktop is 3 yrs old and demised in the EXACT same manner. Lap is two years old, and even w/ maxing out the Rom & Ram I still have problems w/ freezing and crashing (I know what the problem is but can't fix it myself and there are no real Mac pros...). iPad is simply worthless for anything other than reading in bed. Apples were great in the 80's but are crap now...have been...I so regret having brain damage and it taking me 3 produsts over three years to figure it out and stop!

Cracked my first tin of SG FVF...interesting...whiff of anise which I hate...something else I can't put my finger on but I like it. Wet, but I'm smokin' it! I look forward to how it dries up a bit...I'm sure I'll love it.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Jeff10236 said:


> I think you'll like it. I am definitely a Peterson fan, I have 7 (the Kinsale XL15, the Sherlock Holmes, a System 303, a Harp 107, a System in the big 315XL Calabash shape, and my first, a Killarney X61). Does yours have the p-lip or a fishtail mouthpiece?


Oh hell, I lied, all around, That was supposed to say "will be" as it is in route. And, it's not a Peterson, it's a Stanwell Featherweight 243! From my research, it is lightweight and well-balanced and a good clencher. And, smokes flake well. I can't tell from the original pic that was sent if it has the p-lip, which I understand many smokers do not like, but I don't think it has one.

Guess I was just thinking Peterson since I've looked at so many. Anyway, it's this one: Peterson Featherweight Smooth Tan (243) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

They retail for $130, and I got one used half a dozen times for $60 with shipping. He's a big guy, and found it too small for him, as he's now smoking "4 and larger" which I sure means something to y'all!


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> Guess I was just thinking Peterson since I've looked at so many. Anyway, it's this one: Peterson Featherweight Smooth Tan (243) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com
> 
> They retail for $130, and I got one used half a dozen times for $60 with shipping. He's a big guy, and found it too small for him, as he's now smoking "4 and larger" which I sure means something to y'all!


Hubba hubba, Mari, I like that pipe! And I can see how you'd be confabulated -- I mean, it says Peterson right there! :ask:

Looks like a Group 3 to me, though, the perfect size for any cut as far as I'm concerned. Dunhill sizes their pipes by "Group", "1" being small, "7" being huge (if it even goes that high with Dunhills, but I wouldn't know), and "3" is a medium pipe.


----------



## TTecheTTe

freestoke said:


> Hubba hubba, Mari, I like that pipe! And I can see how you'd be confabulated -- I mean, it says Peterson right there! :ask:
> 
> Looks like a Group 3 to me, though, the perfect size for any cut as far as I'm concerned. Dunhill sizes their pipes by "Group", "1" being small, "7" being huge (if it even goes that high with Dunhills, but I wouldn't know), and "3" is a medium pipe.


Oh, hell! I don't know what the heck it is then!!! I just know that that is the right picture!

Here's a few more: https://smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/stanwell/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=111161 Stanwell Featherweight | Brown 243 | TobaccoPipes.com Stanwell: Featherweight #243

Here's my actual pipe: http://us.mc1811.mail.yahoo.com/mc/...auto&cmd=msg.scan&pid=2&tnef=&fn=IMG_0206.jpg

But, thank you! I'm happy knowing that soon I can say I'm smoking "...a number 3," and know what it means! Although unintended, as I bought it for its promising functionality, the more I look at it the more "feminine" I find it. Now, I'm going to smoke some Royal Yacht and chill...

"......the moment a man takes to a pipe he becomes a philosopher. It's the poor man's friend; it calms the mind, soothes the temper, and makes a man patient under difficulties. It has made more good men, good husbands, kind masters, indulgent fathers, than any other thing on this blessed earth." 
- from Sam Slick, the Clockmaker (T.C. Haliburton, 1836)


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> Dunhill sizes their pipes by "Group", "1" being small, "7" being huge (if it even goes that high with Dunhills, but I wouldn't know), and "3" is a medium pipe.


Dunhill had a series of outsize pipes designated "ODA", I believe.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I just had a bowl of OGS in a MM out on the deck at work. The warm weather is gone and we had LOTS of snow last night and today.


----------



## Mason16Filz

SPC Plum Pudding...breaking in my new DGE Nosewarmer Poker. ipe:

Love this pipe!!!


----------



## freestoke

Good afternoon, Robert! Nobody awake on the morning thread, so I figured I'd post from virltual Angle Land.

Been smoking a new cob the past week or so, a bent Pride, I think, although it might be a Legend. (It's a second, so I'm not sure.) Put a musketball of Erinmore in it a while ago. The jar could be empty before tomorrow.


----------



## freestoke

The morning thread is deserted, so I'm registering a TwoDot apple of FVF here, even though it means following my own post again. I'll probably need to hit the tonight thread for my next bowl, to keep from chasing my tail.

BTW, I had a walkabout with* Ennerdale *through the neighborhood yesterday that I failed to notch. That Szabo bent apple is super good pipe for a cheapo.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Just put the flame to some 20 year old Mac Baren Virginia No1 in my Ascorti Business pipe. Pretty mild with just a hint of sweetness.


----------



## OnePyroTec

turned right around and had a taste of Hobbit's Weed in my Hobbit's Weed smoker ipe: a Country Gentleman Churchwarden


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Wayne, did ya modify the shank on that country gent? It looks short, and maybe like black dyed bamboo, or such.

Anyhow it looks good. I've never been a fan of churchwardens, but that shank and silver band is sweet!



I'm heading out to the porch with the last bowl of Royal Yacht in the dedicated bent acorn. I can't wait till my smokingpipes order arrives with more tins of Royal yacht, HV, jackknife plug, and a couple tins of Eileens' Dream for my buddy Juan.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Wayne, where did you get the bamboo shank, and silver band, on that one? I'm not a fan of churchwardens, but otherwise that's a crankin' CG.

EDIT: Ha - are the three of us following each other all over the boards? :bounce:


----------



## OnePyroTec

Guys, please don't think I'm being an ass, but you don't want to know who made that pipe for me. I had it made for me specifically for smoking Hobbit's Weed from Tewksbury.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Wayne, in the Western spirit of curmudgenly orneriness, I think yer bein' an ass.

:eyebrows: (Heh)


----------



## ProbateGeek

OnePyroTec said:


> Guys, please don't think I'm being an ass, but you don't want to know who made that pipe for me. I had it made for me specifically for smoking Hobbit's Weed from Tewksbury.


Now I'm curious, as why wouldn't we want to know. Who was it - Frodo, or Samwise or someone?


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Now I'm curious, as why wouldn't we want to know. Who was it - Frodo, or Samwise or someone?


Gollum.


----------



## OnePyroTec

ProbateGeek said:


> Now I'm curious, as why wouldn't we want to know. Who was it - Frodo, or Samwise or someone?


I got it from a certain ebay seller who sells a lot of stems for cobs.


----------



## Mason16Filz

Hahahahahahahahaha^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## El wedo del milagro

OnePyroTec said:


> I got it from a certain ebay seller who sells a lot of stems for cobs.


It's beautiful.


----------



## freestoke

My morning musketball of FVF in the MM Diplomat was such a success, I have chosen to give it another go in the Sasieni NoDot Canadian. Possibly even better, but that could be due to having some coffee to go with it, now that my bloodwork fast is over. An easy trip with nobody ahead of me, in and out in less than ten minutes! If I didn't have asthma and COPD, I'd be a halfway healthy. If my cholesterol doesn't go up a little, he might have to put me on a diet of straight bacon.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> ...If I didn't have asthma and COPD, I'd be a halfway healthy.


Well, we're brothers in a way then. With me it's pulmonary sarcoidosis (inactive). Only mild obstruction, but it makes my time on the treadmill oh so much more pleasant.
[/sarcasm]

Some wonderfully fresh Kendal Dark in a CG. Fantastic - first time I've detected a slight Lakeland essence, though I've read it can be there. If you're a fan of KK, try the KD when you get a chance.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Well, we're brothers in a way then. With me it's pulmonary sarcoidosis (inactive). Only mild obstruction, but it makes my time on the treadmill oh so much more pleasant.
> [/sarcasm]


Eat, drink and be merry, right Terry? Saw a thing on The Golf Channel this morning. A guy was playing a round of golf in -- Indiana? -- and an 18 ft deep, 10 feet wide sinkhole swallowed him! Luckily, he only suffered a dislocated shoulder, so he did better than the guy in Florida, where the sinkhole ate him and his house. Yikes!

Off for some Dart Mix shortly. I'll keep that KD in mind! (What little I have left.)


----------



## OnePyroTec

just having a quick smoke today, some Peter Stokkebye's Peaches & Cream in a Pony Express cob.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> I'll keep that KD in mind! (What little I have left.)


The last KD I had was pretty much the same to me as KK. This batch is fresher, just got it from a newbie trade (thanks, Josh!), and it is splendidly *flavorable *(favorable + flavorful).


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> The last KD I had was pretty much the same to me as KK. This batch is fresher, just got it from a newbie trade (thanks, Josh!), and it is splendidly *flavorable *(favorable + flavorful).


You put me on a quest for KK and I found 8 oz. "hidden" beside one of the bookcases in my bedroom. Giving the MM Diplomat a major workout today.


----------



## Nachman

Wanted something full bodied and hearty but not the nicotine bomb of ropes and plugs so I smoked some Accountant's Mixture. The former sentence causes me to ponder the apostrophe to denote the possessive. It seems the practice is becoming obsolete in everyday English usage.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Captain Black in a clay churchwarden.


----------



## karatekyle

Who's this guy?

Who cares! He had a wonderful bit of MM965 in a rusticated Sas dots with his morning coffee. And it was just so darn nice, he had a bit of Dunbar in a GBD silver spigot too!


----------



## ProbateGeek

karatekyle said:


> Who's this guy?
> 
> Who cares! He had a wonderful bit of MM965 in a rusticated Sas dots with his morning coffee. And it was just so darn nice, he had a bit of Dunbar in a GBD silver spigot too!


Wow - could it be? Like a blast from the past (well, recent past... :tongue1. Welcome back, Kyle! Stay a while this time...


----------



## karatekyle

ProbateGeek said:


> Wow - could it be? Like a blast from the past (well, recent past... :tongue1. Welcome back, Kyle! Stay a while this time...


Boy, if the weather is as nice as it was today, you won't be able to get rid of me!

By the way, looks like I need to change my icon to the "Probate Geek selfie." Looks like that's what all the cool kids are doing these days...


----------



## steinr1

Nachman said:


> Wanted something full bodied and hearty but not the nicotine bomb of ropes and plugs so I smoked some Accountant's Mixture. The former sentence causes me to ponder the apostrophe to denote the possessive. It seems the practice is becoming obsolete in everyday English usage.


Still extremely important as far as I am concerned. I recommend "Eats, Shoots & Leaves - The Zero Tolerance Approach to Punctuation" by Lynne Truss. Sticklers unite!

Perhaps, on general principle, I should have some Rattray*'s* Bagpiper*'s* Dream.


----------



## karatekyle

steinr1 said:


> Still extremely important as far as I am concerned. I recommend "Eats, Shoot & Leaves - The Zero Tolerance Approach to Punctuation" by Lynne Truss. Sticklers unite!


I can't imagine Lynne Truss would abandon an oxford comma in the title of her punctuation pamphlet! Sacrilege! :lol:


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> By the way, looks like I need to change my icon to the "Probate Geek selfie." Looks like that's what all the cool kids are doing these days...


I did it for a day, but the pic was so bad that I got embarrassed and put back the one of me in profile. Welcome back, Kyle!

Puffin' on a musketball of LGF loaded in the big Falcon.


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> I did it for a day, but the pic was so bad that I got embarrassed and put back the one of me in profile. Welcome back, Kyle!


Well we'll see how long mine will last before I get embarrassed!


----------



## Desertlifter

karatekyle said:


> Who's this guy?
> 
> Who cares! He had a wonderful bit of MM965 in a rusticated Sas dots with his morning coffee. And it was just so darn nice, he had a bit of Dunbar in a GBD silver spigot too!


Kyle! One of my gateway pipers returns!

Good to see you, brother.


----------



## Desertlifter

And of my part - so happy to say howdy to Kyle that I forgot to mention ......

Louisiana Red in a cob.

Okay Russ - this one is another winner. I like VaPers - this is a good one. Recommended.


----------



## OnePyroTec

This afternoon's smoke was some 20 year old Mac Baren Mixture, Scottish Blend.


----------



## steinr1

karatekyle said:


> I can't imagine Lynne Truss would abandon an oxford comma in the title of her punctuation pamphlet! Sacrilege! :lol:


Ah, the series comma. Much debate to be had on that. I think the point here may be that the presence or otherwise of the series or "Oxford" comma (nothing good ever came from Oxford) creates the famous panda joke. Your choice as to inclusion of the one comma written. The ampersand may invalidate use of the series comma; I'm simply not sure. But I'm pretty sure she would have words to say on the uncapitalised "oxford" (sic) oke: oke: (And does an "emoticon" count as terminal punctuation? Now I'm worried...)

For those not sure whether a series comma is that important:

"I'd like to thank my parents, God and the Bishop of Bath and Wells."

or

"I'd like to thank my parents, God, and the Bishop of Bath and Wells."


----------



## steinr1

Apologies for keeping this thread off subject (although those are the best parts IMO), but I had to include this gem on the subject of the series comma.

From a "The Times" television listing...

"By train, plane and sedan chair, Peter Ustinov retraces a journey made by Mark Twain a century ago. The highlights of his global tour include encounters with Nelson Mandela, an 800-year-old demigod and a dildo collector."


Classic.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> The ampersand may invalidate use of the series comma; I'm simply not sure. But I'm pretty sure she would have words to say on the uncapitalised "oxford" (sic) oke: oke: (And does an "emoticon" count as terminal punctuation? Now I'm worried...)
> 
> For those not sure whether a series comma is that important:
> 
> "I'd like to thank my parents, God and the Bishop of Bath and Wells."
> 
> or
> 
> "I'd like to thank my parents, God, and the Bishop of Bath and Wells."


I love the Ustinov reference, too, Robert. As for the ampersand, I wasn't sure how to interpret that. I assumed something very clever had flashed through the author's mind and I feared that I would look foolish if I took issue with it. For whatever reason, perhaps mental sloth or infection from the New York Times writing guide (standards that minimize characters per sentence rather than maximize expository clarity), I had taken to leaving out the "Harvard" comma. I plan to restore it to its rightful place in my future discourse.

I abandoned emoticons last week, fearing that my writing skills had begun to deteriorate from their insidious influence. This departure from my normal smilie-riddled posts also represents a spiteful reaction to the site's nine-month refusal to grant me the "sage".

Having a pre-doctor's-appointment bowl of PA in the Darth Rader. Audrey has been eating healthy for the past 4 months, successfully lowering her cholesterol readings. (Yes, it can be done without drugs apparently.) Never having had any problems in that regard whatsoever, despite heavy dairy, bacon and butter consumption for the previous 69 years, I anticipate a reading in the life-threatening zone, after sharing her diet to support her efforts.


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> As for the ampersand, I wasn't sure how to interpret that. I assumed something very clever had flashed through the author's mind and I feared that I would look foolish if I took issue with it. For whatever reason, perhaps mental sloth or infection from the New York Times writing guide (standards that minimize characters per sentence rather than maximize expository clarity), I had taken to leaving out the "Harvard" comma. I plan to restore it to its rightful place in my future discourse.


In native English (English as she is writ...), the series comma is deprecated. Only those weirdos from Oxford University Press use it. And Americans. But they barely speak recognisable English in any case. Your "spell-checker" marks many words that should be properly spelled with an "s" as though they should be written with a "z". What's that about? Scrabble scores too low for you?

(Let's see how many sarcasm-deficient people the above chases out. The advice I personally follow is that the series comma should be used when it avoids ambiguity. Unless you want to create it. Quite right.)


----------



## Nachman

My spelling shifts back and forth from British to American so everyone thinks I am ignorant. I guess it depends on when I learned the word.My accent, however is pure Yank. I don't imagine it would take long to loose it if I went home. All English deduct thirty points from your estimated IQ if you have an American accent.


----------



## steinr1

Just for a change, here's a pipe related post.

Just out into the miserable rain (not entirely pipe related) to smoke a bowl of Warrior Plug in a Lorenzo Lorcano (Carved and stamped by Ropp as well, naturally.) A rather ratty piece of briar, full of large fills, as is their custom.


----------



## karatekyle

steinr1 said:


> For those not sure whether a series comma is that important:


"For the bachelor party, I invited the dancers, George Bush, and Al Gore."

Or

"For the bachelor party, I invited the dancers, George Bush and Al Gore."

ound:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A Cavendish blend called "Chimney Smoke" in a MM hardwood.


----------



## Nachman

A bowl of GLP Piccadilli for my after lunch pipe. I enjoyed smoking in the 70 degree pre-spring weather


----------



## karatekyle

Well, it is afternoon. A half load of 965, that brown Cav hit the spot yesterday, I had to do it again!

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Friday afternoon. Looking forward to my evening. Possibly some white wine and Light Flake? We shall see...


----------



## freestoke

A single Irish Flake creates the ideal (for Nick and Robert) *calibre *musketball for the big Falcon. Proceeding forthwith.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Just finished a bowl of Nightcap in a MM cob


----------



## philly121

Smoking long bottom leaf out of my new savinelli Florence pipe.


----------



## Mason16Filz

A pipe full of Orlik GS and a Sierra Mist for pairing ipe:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Kendal Dark in a Country Gent for me this afternoon. I often think I would be perfectly satisfied with a rack full of Country Gents and a few Forever Stems. Yeah, not gonna happen but ya know.


----------



## karatekyle

I think I'll dry a bit of 1792 for this afternoon.


----------



## ProbateGeek

karatekyle said:


> I think I'll dry a bit of 1792 for this afternoon.


Think I'll join ya.


----------



## freestoke

KK in the big Falcon. I'm working on some cake for this thing. Even though it's an estate pipe (fairly old, as I recall), it was virtually unsmoked, although not in the original box or anything. It's just now starting to get a some liner.


----------



## steinr1

karatekyle said:


> "For the bachelor party, I invited the dancers, George Bush, and Al Gore."
> 
> Or
> 
> "For the bachelor party, I invited the dancers, George Bush and Al Gore."
> 
> ound:


Dubya has some great moves.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> Dubya has some great moves.


He glides right along, to the right, right away, keeps to the right and keeps moving, while Gore circles slowly to the left on the the other side of the room.

Went cross country skiing this morning. Full sun, about 20*, a fresh powder of snow on top. Slick and easy! A great day to be -- on the golf course! Yep, the course is a great place to cross country ski. Having a bowl of Erinmore Flake to relax.

Dart Mix in the offing for later today.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I just had a bowl of Bob's Chocolate Flake in my favorite MM cob (danish spool).

I'm happy to say that a heavy reaming of this cob last night exorcised the 1792 ghost!


----------



## Desertlifter

steinr1 said:


> Dubya has some great moves.


He must - the less attractive dancers have to make up for skill what they lack in hotness.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

I've been smoking a shop Cavendish blend all afternoon in a 30 year old briar with a small mouth bass carved into the bowl. Crazy thing is- I don't fish. I rarely even eat fish. :noidea:


----------



## freestoke

More PA with 5B incendiary icing. Oops. Icing. Probably shouldn't have said that, huh? First day of spring still two days away 'n all. Snowstorms are legal today and tomorrow and even part of the day after that.


----------



## Nachman

Getting in the springtime mood, I had Red Rapparee for my post-prandial smoke. Hmm.... stupid spell checker.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

PA in the biggest MM cob I own. Yum!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Nachman said:


> Getting in the springtime mood, I had Red Rapparee for my *post-prandial* smoke. Hmm.... stupid spell checker.


Thanks for a cool new word, Nick - I'll see if I can work that into conversation some time after lunch today, or, you might say, 'post-prandially'. :yo:


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> Getting in the springtime mood, I had Red Rapparee for my post-prandial smoke. Hmm.... stupid spell checker.


Very cool word, Nick. Leave out the hyphen and it might fit through the orthography chequer.

Think I'll roll out some new FVF and burn it in the Savinelli 120 Anni.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A pistachio shop blend in a Medico Double Dri


----------



## El wedo del milagro

HV in a clay pipe.

It's such a nice day. Sunny and warm (low 50's F.).


----------



## Desertlifter

Nachman said:


> Getting in the springtime mood, I had Red Rapparee for my post-prandial smoke. Hmm.... stupid spell checker.


Ah words. They set aside those of who partake of them. The breadth of a man's vocabulary is his truest measure. Quite nice - both the Red Rapp and your lunch, I would hope.

Bayou Morning (I am if nothing else temporally disinclined) in my Stanwell.

Lovely stuff, this. If it were a young lady I would describe it as callipygean.


----------



## steinr1

Desertlifter said:


> Ah words. They set aside those of who partake of them. The breadth of a man's vocabulary is his truest measure. Quite nice - both the Red Rapp and your lunch, I would hope. Bayou Morning (I am if nothing else temporally disinclined) in my Stanwell. Lovely stuff, this. If it were a young lady I would describe it as callipygean.


 Allow me to be the first to offer my sincerest contrafibularities.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> Allow me to be the first to offer my sincerest contrafibularities.


While words of learned length and thundering sound
Amazed the gazing rustics ranged around,
And still they gazed, and still the wonder grew
That one small head could carry all he knew.

All this ostrobogulous piffle makes me need a pipe of substance. Irish Flake seems apropos.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Another bowl of HV, this time in a bent bulldog.

As I rubbed out the flake, it flocculated before my eyes.


----------



## ProbateGeek

El wedo del milagro said:


> Another bowl of HV, this time in a bent bulldog.
> 
> As I rubbed out the flake, it flocculated before my eyes.


Gosh, Mark - I hope you were wearing the appropriate eye protection... :shocked:


----------



## MarkC

steinr1 said:


> Allow me to be the first to offer my sincerest contrafibularities.


I had that problem, but the blood pressure pills really seem to help...


----------



## Nachman

Desertlifter said:


> Ah words. They set aside those of who partake of them. The breadth of a man's vocabulary is his truest measure. Quite nice - both the Red Rapp and your lunch, I would hope.
> 
> Bayou Morning (I am if nothing else temporally disinclined) in my Stanwell.
> 
> Lovely stuff, this. If it were a young lady I would describe it as callipygean.


Ah yes, callipygean is so much nicer than "nice a$$" @freestoke: No, I typed it first without the hyphen, then added the hyphen to see if the spellchecker would recognise it that way.


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> Ah yes, callipygean is so much nicer than "nice a$$"
> @freestoke: No, I typed it first without the hyphen, then added the hyphen to see if the spellchecker would recognise it that way.


Well, you're right then, you have a stupid spellchecker, Nick!

Just finished with the driveway. Horrific. Gotta have a pipe of something. I'm going for Irish Flake!


----------



## Nachman

GLP Piccadilly for the first pipe of the afternoon.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I just had the last bowl of H&H Stogie (I wanted to free up the jar) in a MM cob. It didn't do the trick so I had some HV in a Hilson Bulldog.

That did it!


----------



## karatekyle

Jim's making my mouth water with all his posting about IF. I'll grab a flake of that for this afternoon's pipe.


----------



## TanZ2005

Today smoking some Frog Morton, in one of my Dr Grabow Freehand 08. Love this smoke. To me smooth tasting.


----------



## freestoke

The only toss I had at the bull without hitting at least one (cricket), all three darts were in contact with the wire. I finished my 501 in 29 darts, wiring what would have been the winner at 27 darts. I'm hitting what I'm throwing at again! I know 29 darts isn't all that great, but it's an improvement over what I've been doing, for sure!

I might have to dip into the Irish Flake, too, right after this 1792 is done. I plan on smoking this one cob all day, without respite.


----------



## MarkC

Hmm. My Irish Flake has passed the six month point; I should be trying it myself. However, I'm in the middle of one of my periodic latakia benders, and the current tin is GLP's Maltese Falcon.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A bowl of Early Morning Pipe in a Medico


----------



## karatekyle

A slice of Irish Flake with a bit of Prince for burn.

A couple piles of Gawith Apricot to freshen up.

A quad shot of Jameson in a mason jar with a ginger ale bath.

Folks, I dare say I've had a wonderful afternoon.


----------



## TanZ2005

Afternoon all, Today has been a nice day so far. Am Smoke was in my Roma the last of The Cube I had. 
Right now smoking some Celtic Talisman in my Medico Apollo while I do some reaming. Hope you all have a good day. Happy smoking.


----------



## freestoke

Got a pretty good day going myself, today. In a while, we're heading down to the big city, Rome, to an open house put on by some "green" group in the city government. An old friend from the Age of Aquarius will be there! :hippie: Just saw he got an award for 40 years service in the city government. Looked a whole lot older in the photo than I remember him, when he was excited about getting a job with the city. Puzzling. 

Something a little different to do on a weeknight. I plan on smoking some PA on the way, in the cob.

Cobs apparently have a pecking order. Every new arrival suddenly has to do all the work, while the others loaf around doing nothing.


----------



## steinr1

Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls in a small paneled Billiard Ropp.


----------



## freestoke

As morning drifts into afternoon, and the snow piles ever deeper, and the start of golf season recedes farther into the future, I'll put in a report of Erinmore Flake activity in the Legend -- Forever stem redux.


----------



## Kevin Keith

How about some SWR in the Grabow poker? Don't mind if I do!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Good to see ya Kevin!

PA in a cob (again).


----------



## El wedo del milagro

HV in a Hilson bulldog.

On a side note I just ordered ingredients to home brew! It's been five or six years since I've homebrewed, so I got two extract kits to quickly get two kegs in my kegerater, and lots of basemalt, specialty grains, and hops to ease back into all-grain brewing.


----------



## freestoke

I actually have a few bottles of homebrew in the garage that are close to 10 years old. Talk about stale beer! It was pretty decent, actually, for crude brewing equipment -- a Mister Keg or some such -- but the malt, yeast and such were from a real homebrewing store in Utica. It's a pretty common hobby around here, kegs and bottles showing up at scrambles here and there. 

Having a bowl of Erinmore Flake for after-lunch dessert.

Did you know that English is the easiest second language to learn, to communicate with those who speak it as their mother tongue? Because of its large etymological base and widespread dialects and accents, speakers of English are far more "forgiving" of both pronunciation and syntax than speakers of other languages; as a result, they have a greater ability to translate poor enunciation, bad grammar and incorrect word choices into the intended meaning. Other languages demand more precision, and a more thorough understanding of the language to get by.


----------



## sychodelix

Frog Morton in my MM Ozark.


----------



## Desertlifter

What's in my pipe?
1792 Flake
Spring tastes like tonquin.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Kendal Dark, then Kendal Dark, then Frog Morton's Cellar. 
Should have done it the other way around, but still a good afternoon's smoke.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Kendal Dark, then Kendal Dark, then Frog Morton's Cellar.
> Should have done it the other way around, but still a good afternoon's smoke.


Tobacco, tobacco, tobacco. Excellent choices, Terry. I'm definitely adding some KD to the next order. I find I never smoke Latakia any more, though. Ran through some MM965 a while back, but I think the only Latakia that really interests me at the moment is Nightcap. I'm leaving it in the can for a while yet.

Right now it's Kendal's Kaintuck in the MM Diplomat, Forever stem.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> Tobacco, tobacco, tobacco. Excellent choices, Terry. I'm definitely adding some KD to the next order. I find I never smoke Latakia any more, though. Ran through some MM965 a while back, but I think the only Latakia that really interests me at the moment is Nightcap. I'm leaving it in the can for a while yet.
> 
> Right now it's Kendal's Kaintuck in the MM Diplomat, Forever stem.


I'm with you there Jim - I almost never reach for anything with latakia in it. Even the FM Cellar, which is exceedingly good, didn't really do it for me. I've got a tin of Nightcap that I think will sit a long, long time.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Bosphorus Cruise in a Dr. Grabow Royalton


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> I'm with you there Jim - I almost never reach for anything with latakia in it.


No Latakia this morning either. Did my 1792 review for the February a little while ago, continuing on with a full load of it in the 4Dot. I'm still trying to find the Lakeland in this stuff. All I get is some tonquin bean and tasty tobacco.


----------



## karatekyle

Busy week, thus far! Been puffing on a new pouch of PA.


----------



## freestoke

Hi, Kyle! Fancy meeting you here! 

Finishing a bowl of Dart Mix from the drive home. After a few Old Mil's, I'm ready for some coffee!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Kentucky Planter in a bent Willard


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Royal Yacht in a dedicated bent acorn.


----------



## Desertlifter

St. James Flake in a cob.

Burley is calling my name for tomorrow...


----------



## Stonedog

Does the evening commute count as an afternoon break? If so mine was more CH/OGS/BVF in my new Legend. For some reason that combo is really working for me.


----------



## Jogi

I think it's gonna be Captain Black White in a Dr. G Grand Duke today... It's just so sunny and lovely these days, just the way you see spring defined in romantic fiction :smile: Merits a light, sweetly aromatic no-frills smoke on the drive back home :rockon:


----------



## Derrick_Y




----------



## TanZ2005

Afternoon all, Today I am smoking some Samuel Gawith (Squadron Leader) in my Sherwood Rock Briar Savinelli. Watching a movie with my wife. Hope you all have a good Wed.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Derrick_Y said:


>


Handsome pipe, Derrick - distinctive grain, and I'm such a sucker for a shiny silver band...
It would look all the more attractive were it filled with a stronger Peterson's, Irish Flake preferably, but University Flake would do. p


----------



## freestoke

Odd you should mention Irish Flake. I'm smoking some right this minute, a musketball in the Darth Rader. That is a fine looking pipe, though, Derrick!


----------



## steinr1

Davidoff Red Mixture in a Barling meerschaum.


----------



## MarkC

HOTW; time to finish off this tin and try something new. I had to open a bunch of oddities for the NPS trade (he doesn't like latakia, and I didn't want to send just Virginias!), so the next few weeks will be adventure time. I'm thinking it's time to pop the cherry on Irish Flake later today...


----------



## Derrick_Y

ProbateGeek said:


> Handsome pipe, Derrick - distinctive grain, and I'm such a sucker for a shiny silver band...
> It would look all the more attractive were it filled with a stronger Peterson's, Irish Flake preferably, but University Flake would do. p





freestoke said:


> That is a fine looking pipe, though, Derrick!


Thanks for the compliments on the pipe. I am really enjoying the Petersons that I have, this one more than any.
I am torn on the nutty cut. I wanted something sweet in an aromatic to have on hand for a change and to offer a little room note. 2 bowls so far and still can not decide what I think.


----------



## steinr1

Tree Mixture in a Myon Royale Bulldog. This pipe is now dedicated to this blend. Possibly the best English mixture I have experienced.


----------



## Nachman

Popped open a pound of GLP Westminster dated 3/1/2010 today and had it for the first smoke of the afternoon.


----------



## freestoke

Having a little 1792 in the Diplomat and an Old Mil. Went to the driving range right down the street, which wasn't open, but there were lots of balls from last year out there, so we beat them around for a while with wedges. Good fun and Audrey reached a new swing plateau! She figured something else out. She's going to be VERY tough for me this season.


----------



## Nachman

Sliced Brown Twist. I can't taste any lakeland in this batch.


----------



## MarkC

I'm wrapping up my first ever bowl of Reiner Long Golden Flake before heading off to work. An interesting first impression, but of course no tobacco in existence could live up to that awesome tin! :lol:


----------



## Jogi

Gonna be some Amphora Full Aroma in a Dr. G Grand Duke.


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> I'm wrapping up my first ever bowl of Reiner Long Golden Flake before heading off to work. An interesting first impression, but of course no tobacco in existence could live up to that awesome tin! :lol:


Here's a coincidence...I just finished a can last night! :smile:


----------



## freestoke

Saw a tin of McClelland's Holiday Spirit 2012 sitting on the desk, so I grabbed a pinch and threw it on the paper plate. Putting in a shallow base of PA in the Country Gentleman, I mixed up the HS2012 aromatic with stale scraps of a bunch of things. Really nice for a change, since I don't smoke much aromatic tobacco.


----------



## steinr1

Yet more Tree Mixture in the Myon Royale Bulldog. It'll take a tin or so to get the pipe performing properly, but it ain't bad at the moment.


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> Saw a tin of McClelland's Holiday Spirit 2012 sitting on the desk, so I grabbed a pinch and threw it on the paper plate. Putting in a shallow base of PA in the Country Gentleman, I mixed up the HS2012 aromatic with stale scraps of a bunch of things. *Really nice for a change, since I don't smoke much aromatic tobacco.*


Have you tried Peterson Special 2012 Reserve? I understand it is highly recommended.


----------



## Brewcityjedi

About to light up my first bowl of Early Morning Pipe in one of my MM cobs


----------



## karatekyle

Whew, nice to be back after a four day Easter hiatus.

So far, a bowl of PA, a bowl of 1Q, and a bowl of London Mixt on deck.

Ran through a bit of snuff before my walk to class. A beautiful sunny day made McC's Mild Lemon with a small chaser of Poschl Red Bull a wonderfully refreshing combo.


----------



## freestoke

Finally cranking up this little unsmoked estate meerschaum Audrey gave for xmas, that I broke immediately and which she repaired with eggwhite. Employing some IF for its first burn. Very nice! p Very careful!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A big bowl of Vanilla Cavendish from the Gatlinburlier in a random briar.


----------



## MarkC

Maltese Falcon in my Altinok meer.


----------



## steinr1

OK. I just got a delivery of tobacco and couldn't resist giving this blend a go.

*Germain's Rich Dark Flake* in a Barling's Make S-M Long-Stem, Saddle-Bridge pipe (A Lovat?)

Just half of one of the thin-cut flakes; delicate, dark-brown, almost black with a few gold flecks. Fully rubbed out - more precisely crumbled - as it arrived with no drying. I'm not a fan of this practice. Relatively loosely packed it filled this little pipe. The flake left a sticky residue on my fingers.

I enjoyed the dark, stoned fruit aromas of the unlit tobacco for a while, inhaling through the load. A pleasure in itself. Dark cherries and stewed fruit. And simply TOBACCO.

Lights easily and stayed well lit thoughout the bowl with just a couple of quick relights at the end to clear the dottle. The smoke is rich and driven by the Virginia initially; the Burley making its presence felt more from the halfway point with the fruity, berry-like flavour coming through. Fear not, the cherry isn't there in the smoke, just the raw tobacco. This is no frilly aromatic, it's tobacco writ large. The Virginia remains through the whole smoke with its slightly sweet, smokey richness. A little touch of liquorice. No bitterness from the Burley apart from a tiny bit as a final farewell. Very well behaved with not a hint of tongue bite with plenty of rich dense smoke. Quite reserved as far as nicotine is concerned. Just over half an hour well spent.

This really is a magnificent tobacco. Driven entirely (as far as my poor palate can tell) by the constituent tobaccos with no topping. A real tobacco. I've looked at the font of all knowledge (t'internet) and opinion is that this is the same blend as Esoterica Stonehaven for the domestic UK market. There are a couple of dissenters, but the weight of opinion is that they are the same. Germain are quoted as saying they are "quite similar".

I can see what the fuss is about. As it usually takes me a few bowls to really "get" a tobacco, I anticipate further joys to come. I see a bright future for this one in my rotation. I'm told that it improves with a few years age (although I'm not usually on board with aging in general) so perhaps a bit extra (say 500g) may need to be bought.

Highly recommended.

View attachment 76430
View attachment 76431


----------



## freestoke

I'm thinking I might break out some Stonehaven, now that you mention it. My open containers are few at the moment and I need a few more things in the rotation. Right now, I'll just suffer with some Happy Bogie-enhanced PA in the 4Dot.


----------



## logically

What a beautiful spring day here in the north!!

Outside puffing on some black cavendish in my Dr. Grabow lark. It feels so good to be outside in the sun.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Dunhill Early Morning Pipe in a Brewster


----------



## freestoke

logically said:


> What a beautiful spring day here in the north!!


Well, beautifuller than it has been of late, for sure. Even with the sun, it's pretty cold out there. More like a nice day in winter. There's a remote chance that the back yard will be free of snow in a week. Almost sure to be hitting the ball by Wednesday, though! :banana:

Had a walk with *Lady Ennerdale*, carrying a Pride sporting a Forever stem. There's going to be an Indian restaurant opening tomorrow, a 10 minute walk from here! Stopped by to ask on our neighborhood ambulation , and it smells good in there! I think they were cooking their lunch. :smile: They were there putting the signs up in the windows and the finishing touches on things. They seemed very happy we stopped by! :yo:


----------



## Desertlifter

Old Gowrie in the stanwell. My cobs were pining for some attention, but I am continuing in my quest to determine whether this or Marlin Flake should be my go-to Rattray's blend. 

For the FOG's, it is raining as it only can in the pacific northwest. Having a pint and a pizza at Pietro's, the best pizza in the new world. I say this not to freak out the easterners, but because this is the pizza with which I grew up.


----------



## steinr1

Desertlifter said:


> Old Gowrie in the stanwell. My cobs were pining for some attention, but I am continuing in my quest to determine whether this or Marlin Flake should be my go-to Rattray's blend.
> 
> For the FOG's, it is raining as it only can in the pacific northwest. Having a pint and a pizza at Pietro's, the best pizza in the new world. I say this not to freak out the easterners, but because this is the pizza with which I grew up.


Not to cause any further prevaricartion, but have you considered Brown Clunie or even Bagpiper's Dream? A favourite Rattray's blend is an important and difficult decision.

The only freaking out that could arise due to the combination of bread dough, tomato sauce and mozzarella cheese would be the result of it appearing as one of those egregious "deep-dish" monstrosities. Pizza must and shall be thin and crispy. Ever tried to fold a slice of deep-dish? Savages!


----------



## freestoke

The best pizza in the world was once found in Rome, NY. Now, it's dreadful. It's all the same stuff! When I first came here in the early '70s, there were older women wearing those black and white, Mediterranean peasant outfits in the kitchen, speaking Italian, the parents of the people who ran the bar/restaurant, busily making sauce and pizza shells from scratch, from premium high-gluten wheat, every place with their own special pie. Now the sauce comes in a can from a factory in Georgia or someplace. We have superior cheeses in New York, but I suspect they now get their mozzarella from -- oh, I don't know -- China perhaps. What was once imported Italian pepperoni is now some disgusting blend of homogenized meat byproducts from Hormel -- or possibly Thailand. Judging from the lousy texture and chalky taste, I'm pretty sure the dough for the crusts can come from only one place -- England. Sad but true. That's all they eat around here, too, that and "wings". There are no restaurants other than national fast food chains that don't sell pizza. You can buy horrible pizza within walking distance from any spot in the city. Practically anywhere. "Want a slice of pizza with those shoes?" I used to laugh that you couldn't get decent pizza in the South, period. At the time, I didn't realize that truly awful bad pizza was on its way north.

Gotta have some more Irish Flake!


----------



## MarkC

steinr1 said:


> The only freaking out that could arise due to the combination of bread dough, tomato sauce and mozzarella cheese would be the result of it appearing as one of those egregious "deep-dish" monstrosities. Pizza must and shall be thin and crispy. Ever tried to fold a slice of deep-dish? Savages!


If it doesn't crunch, it's not pizza!


----------



## Desertlifter

steinr1 said:


> Not to cause any further prevaricartion, but have you considered Brown Clunie or even Bagpiper's Dream? A favourite Rattray's blend is an important and difficult decision.
> 
> The only freaking out that could arise due to the combination of bread dough, tomato sauce and mozzarella cheese would be the result of it appearing as one of those egregious "deep-dish" monstrosities. Pizza must and shall be thin and crispy. Ever tried to fold a slice of deep-dish? Savages!


Thus far I have restricted my Rattray's journey to blends available at my B&M. HotW, MF, OG, and Red Rapp are the regulars there. I do need to try some of the other blends as well. Brown Clunie, Bagpiper's Dream are on the short list.


----------



## steinr1

Just off to load my little Barling Lovat with Germain's Rich Dark Flake.

Awful stuff. Barely able to choke this muck down. Not recommended in the slightest. At least not until I receive the 500g I intend to order.


----------



## freestoke

Okay, Robert. Now you've done it! <trot trot="" trot...trot="">......I'm back with a jar of Stonehaven. SATISFIED NOW!?

p

This IS good stuff, isn't it!?</trot>


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> Okay, Robert. Now you've done it! <trot trot="" trot...trot="">......I'm back with a jar of Stonehaven. SATISFIED NOW!?
> 
> p
> 
> This IS good stuff, isn't it!?</trot>


Esoterica Stonehaven may well be ambrosia. Germain's Rich Dark Flake clearly bears no resemblance and is best avoided by all. Apart from me. Someone has to smoke this muck. I'll take one for the team.


----------



## Nachman

steinr1 said:


> Esoterica Stonehaven may well be ambrosia. Germain's Rich Dark Flake clearly bears no resemblance and is best avoided by all. Apart from me. Someone has to smoke this muck. I'll take one for the team.


I haven't seen Rich Dark Flake here in the colonies. Perhaps there isn't going to be a lot of competition from the BsOL on this side of the pond. Your supply may be safe.


----------



## steinr1

Nachman said:


> I haven't seen Rich Dark Flake here in the colonies. Perhaps there isn't going to be a lot of competition from the BsOL on this side of the pond. Your supply may be safe.


Huzzah!

(Feeling stalked yet?)


----------



## sychodelix

Newminster Superior Navy Flake in my new semi churchwarden. Dunno what it is, but the flavor seems better in this than it did with my estate briar pipe.


----------



## MarkC

McClelland Aurora. When I saw "stoved virginias", I was hoping for something like Virginia Woods, but the stoved stuff is very much in the background here. That's okay, though; I've reached the point where trying a new tobacco and _not_ wanting to stock up on it is the preferred result...


----------



## steinr1

Setting up some Louisiana Flake in my ancient Barling. It's rare for me to smoke this while the sun is up (more technically today, during "daylight" hours...) 

I'll also pack my old no-name second meerschaum Pot (one of my very first pipes and unfairly favoured for this) with Tree Mixture.

Still damned cold; overcast - albeit not snowing or blowing a gale. I'll retire to my shed. My mother-in-law recently broke her hip and is with us to recover. I've been retiring to my shed rather a lot. Better take a jar or two with me...


----------



## freestoke

The morning thread seems to be broken, so I'll check in here -> PA in the Country Gentleman, Forever stem.

A piece of trivia for you Robert, to give you something fascinating to talk to your mother-in-law about: Falling and breaking a hip happens far less often than the hip breaking and having that result in falling. The way the brain is put together, people perceive the events in the wrong order.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

GL Pease Westminster in a Caminetto.


Caminetto_DJB3525 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> Falling and breaking a hip happens far less often than the hip breaking and having that result in falling. The way the brain is put together, people perceive the events in the wrong order.


I did not know that. Interesting, but not interesting enough to engage with the mad old biddy.

Rather, I'll go out in the garden, smoke heavily and gripe to myself. Were it not for her clumsiness (and/or paper-thin bones), I'd be sitting in a hammock in the south of France drinking a glass of wine. And smoking a pipe.

Actually, she's a rather good mother-in-law in general. Helpful, (normally) independent and without being too prone to interference. She just appears to have had impeccable timing on this occasion. Another two days and she would have been left to the tender mercies of her son and daughter-in-law.

At least the weather appears more spring-like today. Able to smoke out of doors rather than in the shed. Louisiana Flake and Tree Mixture have had a couple of outings each so far today.

I think more Tree Mixture is called for.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Enjoying some Bald Headed Teacher in a cob, watching the thermometer rise and wishing there was another hockey game on TV.


----------



## MarkC

Aurora in a Stanwell Golden Danish 83 after the last of the Maltese Falcon for breakfast.


----------



## steinr1

A couple of tiny bowls of Black Bogie and Brown Bogie Rum. I've rather neglected the ropes for a few days and my tolerance is down; my head was spinning.


----------



## freestoke

Forgot to sign for my round today! Smoked a Padillo on the course and played pretty well. Hit it nowhere, but I'm stiff and weak from the winter inactivity. Audrey hit the ball spectacularly well, however. 

And it's MASTERS WEEK! I almost got to play Augusta National when I was in high school -- well, there was talk of us playing Augusta National at least, since we were the Georgia State champions (and the best high school team in the world at the time, I kid you not). Didn't happen, though. sigh. 

Firing up a nostalgic bowl of Irish Oak. They need to name a blend Spanish Moss.


----------



## logically

I'm jealous Jim. I've been itching to get out on the course. The last of the snow is finally melting away, but it's far too wet for any courses to open up. Today was the first day the temps went above 60. The itch to get out and play is stronger than ever. That first round after the winter is always so fun. You may shoot horribly, but it doesn't matter because hey, it's the first round of the year! 

I'm going to puff on some PA and dream about being out on the links.


----------



## MarkC

Speaking of golf, I hadn't realized how long I've been without a television, and therefore haven't seen televised sports. I was reading an article online today about who had a chance at the Masters, that sort of thing, and the only names I recognized were Tiger, Michelson, Singh, and some of the former winners. I guess everyone I used to watch is on the Seniors tour now...

Smoking another bowl of Aurora. A typical Virginia for me. The tin started out sort of meh, but the deeper into the tin I go, the better it gets.


----------



## freestoke

Yeah, Evan, it was just great out there today! Not much wind, low 60s, sun, and the fairways were fairly dry. The base course where we play has sand-based fairways, so it drains like magic. It does get wet, though, and when it does there's zero roll. It doesn't stay wet like the other courses around here and it hasn't rained since the last snowfall a couple of weeks ago. 

And the new golf carts are FANTASTIC! Clic Gear. Nice.


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> I guess everyone I used to watch is on the Seniors tour now...


Hey, Bernhardt Langer, Craig Stadler, Ben Crenshaw, Tom Watson and Larry Mize are in the field! I'm sorta surprised Gary Player doesn't keep playing, though...hell, he's only 77. :dunno:

Gonna have one more small musketball of Stonehaven and off to bed.


----------



## freestoke

Checking in to GLOAT! :lol: Michael Breed, the "Golf Teacher of Year" was showing us how to hit hooks and fades yesterday. I noted out loud, "He's wrong." Audrey questioned me about why, so I explained it. She wasn't exactly buying it, but just now they were interviewing Justin Rose, who was telling how he had to rethink things with his new teacher, about the physics of the the game. Asking the followup, "like what?" "Oh, hitting fades and draws. I grew up believing that you aimed the clubface at the target and set the stance to one side or another, but now I know the ball starts off in the direction the clubface is pointing, so that idea doesn't actually work." I do so hope Nick Faldo and Jack Nicklaus were listening! :lol: This is one of the most widely misunderstood and erroneously presented *facts* of golf. I'd estimate than less than 10% of the the World Golf Hall of Fame members know how it actually works. Read Jorgensen's *The Physics of Golf*, written by a PhD. physicist as opposed to an education major. You know, high speed photography, sensors, coefficients of friction, speeds, time on the clubface, etc. You almost never see the fade or hook mechanics presented correctly.

Having a bowl of Dart Mix, actually, even though I'm not at the dartboard.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some more Pistachio Peak in a Charatan's Make


----------



## karatekyle

It snowed this morning. No pipe for me.


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> Checking in to GLOAT! :lol: Michael Breed, the "Golf Teacher of Year" was showing us how to hit hooks and fades yesterday. I noted out loud, "He's wrong." Audrey questioned me about why, so I explained it. She wasn't exactly buying it, but just now they were interviewing Justin Rose, who was telling how he had to rethink things with his new teacher, about the physics of the the game. Asking the followup, "like what?" "Oh, hitting fades and draws. I grew up believing that you aimed the clubface at the target and set the stance to one side or another, but now I know the ball starts off in the direction the clubface is pointing, so that idea doesn't actually work." I do so hope Nick Faldo and Jack Nicklaus were listening! :lol: This is one of the most widely misunderstood and erroneously presented *facts* of golf. I'd estimate than less than 10% of the the World Golf Hall of Fame members know how it actually works. Read Jorgensen's *The Physics of Golf*, written by a PhD. physicist as opposed to an education major. You know, high speed photography, sensors, coefficients of friction, speeds, time on the clubface, etc. You almost never see the fade or hook mechanics presented correctly.


This is starting to sound like those discussions motorcyclists have about counter-steering... :lol:


----------



## steinr1

MarkC said:


> This is starting to sound like those discussions motorcyclists have about counter-steering... :lol:


Counter-steering is pretty simple geometry. Some folk like to bring gyroscopic type effects into it, but it ain't needed. You always steer the bars slightly "out" to enter a curve. Actively pulling back on the bar opposite the turn is simply more effective than leaning on the "correct" one. It feels counter-intuitive at first. I remember teaching someone the technique and getting a "bloody hell!" from them when we next stopped. It's very effective.

And so we begin...


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> And so we begin...


I feel I need to expand a bit in light of Robert's dissertation on steering a bike. In curving shots left and right, people "want" to believe that the direction of the swing path will make the ball go that way. Even when they realize that the clubface orientation dominates the direction of flight, they "want" to see the ball being somehow biased in the direction of the swing path before it starts reacting to the spin. There is a tiny effect that changes the direction that the ball takes off from the clubface, but it is extremely small, since the ball only stays on the clubface for a couple of milliseconds and doesn't have time to be accelerated along a swing plane that is to one side or the other of the clubface orientation. "There are not two correct opinions about this." -- Max Euwe.

What actually happens is that the ball leaves the clubface almost exactly where it is pointed -- every time. You can swing outside or inside the line until you are blue in the face, but the ball will obstinately take off in the direct that you have aimed the clubface. If the swing path is to the right of the clubface alignment, the ball curves left, to the left of the clubface alignment, it will curve right. So, if you don't "aim the clubface at the target and swing [outside/inside]", what do you do when you want to curve the ball? You don't change much of anything, actually.

Open or close the face, depending on what you want to do, fade or draw, take your normal grip, set the clubface aiming to the left/right of the target-- and take a normal setup aligned even farther to the right or left than where the clubface points. Take a normal swing, not one that pulls in or pushes out. Far simpler than what they teach you on The Golf Channel or practically anywhere else -- and works a hell of a lot better. Try to float that by the golf forums and you'll be laughed out of the room! :lol: All the EXPERTS will be more than eager to let you know you are an idiot, ESPECIALLY if they're "professional golf instructors". The worst of the lot are the braindead *The Golfing Machine *gurus; people who actually take this book to heart remind me of religious cultists, who have decided some character or another has imparted the wisdom of the ages to them in book form. Belief in *The Golfing Machine * is evidence of an unbalanced mind. :lol:

And on we go to a bowl of Sugar Barrel! In a cob.


----------



## phinz

Yesterday's afternoon smoke.


----------



## freestoke

An exceptionally cool photo, Scott! Had to check on that book, too -- might have to get me a copy. :tu

Some Irish Oak in the Diplomat for me. Coffee, after an afternoon of Dart Mix and Old Milwaukee. Taking in the Masters Par 3 action. Go Arnie! :lol:


----------



## sychodelix

Tried Dunhill Nightcap for the first time in my churchwarden. Oh. My. God. 

So good. Nice and strong. I'm gonna go lay down now.


----------



## indigosmoke

Enjoying a break with a nice bowl of Ten Russians. My wife says that C&D did too good a job of capturing the scent of the 10 Russian shipwrecked sailors Captain Earle rescued, but I enjoy it. Latakia goodness. Have a great day, my friends!


----------



## Nachman

This afternoon I pulled out some three year old FVF, rubbed it out and fired it up in a Savinelli Caramella Zulu. It might have been the best pipefull of my life.


----------



## steinr1

Nachman said:


> This afternoon I pulled out some three year old FVF, rubbed it out and fired it up in a Savinelli Caramella Zulu. It might have been the best pipefull of my life.


#
Your best pipeful so far... The next one may be better or the one after. And hopefully will be.

(Apologies for any mis-spellings - Been out with my fire engine crew am pretty blewtered. )
Certainly can't spell that.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

I've been away from my pipes for a while but decided to fire up a bowl of nightcap in an unmarked half bend I've got with a dram of ardbeg 10. It was so good I decided to finish off my billy budd in a Mario grandi with a few drams of Laphroig 1/4 cask. Great afternoon!!


----------



## freestoke

A heavy day of Masters watching! And the 14 year old made the cut! I was really squeezing for Jason Day to miss those putts! :lol: 

And a heavy day at the pipe. The Darth Rader got about 9 bowls, the Country Gentleman a couple, and one each from the Diplomat and the FourDot pot. Mostly Sugar Barrel and Irish Oak, with a bowl of Stonehaven thrown in as the nightcap. And plenty of Old Mil! :beerchug:


----------



## indigosmoke

Nachman said:


> This afternoon I pulled out some three year old FVF, rubbed it out and fired it up in a Savinelli Caramella Zulu. It might have been the best pipefull of my life.


Wow, Nick! Considering the experience you have with the pipe that must have been one mighty fine bowl. Hope things are well with you and yours in OKC.


----------



## MarkC

Nachman said:


> This afternoon I pulled out some three year old FVF, rubbed it out and fired it up in a Savinelli Caramella Zulu. It might have been the best pipefull of my life.


I normally don't mind seeing a statement like that, but with your experience, I'm sure it would have been the best of mine as well. Jealousy seems the appropriate response...


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> #
> Your best pipeful so far... The next one may be better or the one after. And hopefully will be.


Okay, I just rolled around the course in 65 and see Robert in the clubhouse. I exult, "My best score in 60 years of playing the game!" Robert replies, "Maybe you'll play better next time."



> ... blewtered.


I need to add this to my vocabulary. Why say "smashed" when you can say "blewtered"! :tu

Got some Sugar Barrel going in the 4Dot, waiting for the players to get on the course. Nice and chilly and wet outside, so I can watch the Masters without the annoying distractions of good weather. This pipe, while enjoyable, is not even within driving distance of Nachman Land.


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> Okay, I just rolled around the course in 65 and see Robert in the clubhouse. I exult, "My best score in 60 years of playing the game!" Robert replies, "Maybe you'll play better next time."


For all I know, 65 could either be world class or appalling. Golf is a mystery to me. You are unlikely to see me in the clubhouse, although if anywhere on a golf course, that seems the most likely. I'd be getting...



freestoke said:


> I need to add this to my vocabulary. Why say "smashed" when you can say "blewtered"!


Blootered. I'm going with that spelling. (As does everyone else.)

(Posted originally in the spirit of "May your next bowl be even finer" rather than "Must try harder...")

Head now mostly back to normal, so I'll have a bowl of something or other in a newly delivered and cleaned Ropp Moroco Grand Chic. Oval bowl; much darker in natural light.

View attachment 76689


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> For all I know, 65 could either be world class or appalling. Golf is a mystery to me. You are unlikely to see me in the clubhouse, although if anywhere on a golf course, that seems the most likely. I'd be getting...


I spent many a happy hour, blootered in the clubhouse after the round. The 19th hole is traditionally populated with the well-blootered, and you don't have to play golf at all to shoot a very good score there. However, I said, "My best score in 60 years of playing the game!" Nothing about my score. You're merely being defensively obtuse. oke:

I really wish Nick would stop putting up these inflammatory posts. :tsk:

This is keeping me away from my morning report, which will not only confuse and confound Robert, golfwise, but infuriate the Tiger Woods fans! :banana:


----------



## phinz

freestoke said:


> An exceptionally cool photo, Scott! Had to check on that book, too -- might have to get me a copy. :tu


It's a good read with some great insights. I'm reading and rereading as much as I can of James W. Hall's works right now, as I've been accepted to a writer's workshop in Key West for January. The instructor is Mr. Hall himself, who is one of my literary idols. He's going to pick apart the first 10 pages of my second book. I hope he destroys it so I can make it even stronger.


----------



## freestoke

phinz said:


> The instructor is Mr. Hall himself, who is one of my literary idols. He's going to pick apart the first 10 pages of my second book. I hope he destroys it so I can make it even stronger.


Wow! That has to be a great experience for you, Scott! I'm really envious! :mrgreen:

I'm sure the cart riding golf crowd, who watch hockey, baseball, football and basketball on TV, are all for Tiger's decision to play today with the two shot penalty. I agree with Faldo, Chamblee, and Nobilo: He should DQ himself. For me, it's no surprise that he would choose to play instead of doing the honorable thing. He's the guy that got the football team to move a 5 ton boulder for him. He's the guy who pretended he was an amateur in high school and college, while the club and ball makers paid his father hundreds of thousands of dollars to do. (It's sports' version of money-laundering.) He's a toad. Best player ever, but a major toad.

Might have to pull the first Old Mil from the fridge and pursue something potenter, say Irish Flake. The last bowl was a rather bleah Sugar Barrel. I really need to open a tub of PA.


----------



## DanR

Speaking of golf, I'm planning an excursion today to take my son to the driving range. It'll be his first time. Not sure what to expect, but I'm hoping the other golfers will back away for safety's sake...

Right now, I'm smoking a most unusual creation. I have a 1/2 jar of Ennerdale flake in my cellar, and rather than store my last three disks of escudo in a separate jar, I just threw them in there with the Ennerdale about a month ago. Now, they are infused with the essence - I guess I'll call this "Ennerscudo".


----------



## Nachman

Just had a bowl of SG Navy Flake with about five years age on it in a little Hardcastle zulu. The age did mellow and improve it, but not as much as the FVF.


----------



## karatekyle

Had a bit of MM965 in the snow. It just won't stop coming down, been going since Thursday! Ugh.

Well, snuff order came in. I've got 7 boxes of Red Bull and 2 of Apricot to keep me busy while nature rages.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Troost in a briar Yellowbole


----------



## freestoke

Having some RY in the TwoDot apple. Needed the nicotine! 

Might get out on the course tomorrow. Gonna be a LONG slog through the wet fairways! :faint: Been a great April for the plants, though! :tu I just played so awful yesterday. out: I have GOT to start doing some stretching exercises. The winter inactivity and sloth has left me puny and weak.


----------



## freestoke

Well, nobody around on the morning thread and I can't bring myself to follow my own post on Dale's thread, now that I have more than SIX times as many posts to it as he does -- and more than 4 times second place.  But this is my thread, so I'll post as many damn times as I like, whether I follow my own posts or not! :frown: 

Having some Sugar Barrel again -- I think I'm missing my PA. out: The 4Dot is performing yeoman work and I feel like offering some golf advice again. (I'm sure that those of you who have followed this column regularly are picking the pockets of their golfing buddies with regularity at this point. :tu) Which brings me to "the dance". People watch it on the TV all the time, but they rarely bring it to the course themselves, any more than they bring "Dancing with the Stars" moves to company Christmas parties. 

I suppose if you are a naturally oblivious person, other people's actions don't bother you, no matter what they are, but not everyone is built that way. Background noise can be tuned out, and the argument that golfers require some sissified silence to play a shot is really bogus. If you are talking while I'm hitting, and KEEP IT UP, it won't bother me at all. If you STOP talking in the middle of my backswing and sudden silence arrives, that distracts me as much as STARTING to talk while I'm hitting. It's the background/foreground problem in physiological psychology, the way both human and animal minds work. 

Other factors prevent people from "doing the golf dance", too, everything from intentionally screwing you up to pure self-absorption, but I suspect that the main one involves people "having fun" on the course and not really too concerned about what they shoot -- or what you shoot, either. It's hard for them to imagine that somebody else might be bothered by their digging through their bag for a tee while you're trying to get your mind around a difficult tee shot; these sorts of people do not take golf seriously and never will, but it is very difficult to avoid taking the game seriously when you spend hundreds of hours on the range working on your game. The problem with people who play golf for "fun", rather than "enjoyment", is that they absolutely will NEVER comprehend (or respect) the fact that you DO. Such people love to shoot a low score, but they aren't out there to do that; a good score is a bonus, not a goal.

I'd like to set out a few basic pieces of golf etiquette that everyone down to the hacker level should observe, whether they understand the reason behind it or not, whether they think the person who expects it of them is an idiot or not. It's a dance out there, and if you don't want to dance, get off the dance floor, I say! 

1. The line goes from behind the ball off into the distance to past hole off into the distance. Don't stand on this line, either on the other side of the hole or directly behind the player. It catches the eye of the player hitting a shot and takes his eye off the work at hand.

2. Don't talk while other people are hitting, even if you think they can't hear you -- they often can, and barely audible voices are even more distracting than if you speak normally. Not talking while other people are hitting is more than not interfering with their shot, though, it's showing a total disinterest in the other player's game. It's rude, similar to carrying on a conversation in a theater. 

3. Be ready to hit when it's your turn. There is a dichotomy of slow/fast players, but the main thing that separates the two is that slow players just aren't ready to hit. They sit there and watch the guy ahead of them play, they finish telling the joke they started while you were hitting, THEN start fishing for the tee, the ball, the club. Have the club in your hand, figure out the shot while you're waiting to play from the fairway...be ready when it's your turn, that's all. Sometimes I think the dichotomy of slow versus fast players is the presence or absence of a simple consideration for others: It's okay for you to make people wait forever while YOU dick around, because YOU'RE important and the way YOU do things is better and people like us are just grumpy, as opposed to somebody like me who hates to make people wait for ANYTHING. 

Don't stand along a person's line when they play, watch them hit the ball without talking or making distracting noises (and say good shot when appropriate), and keep the game moving. Do that and you can play with anybody.

I wanted to add a comment about the annoying guy we played with yesterday and make the claim that he probably doesn't like to play for money and never really has. If he had spent much time at all playing for stakes with good players, he'd have learned to behave himself better. When there's $10 riding on a putt, distracting a player from making the putt, whether inadvertent or not, can bring serious social consequences. You learn not to be annoying.


----------



## steinr1

I always thought that golf was a relaxing game. That's what people told me. I now understand that it is simply yet another way to be angered by other people. I may well have to take it up.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some Velvet in a knockaround briar


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> I always thought that golf was a relaxing game. That's what people told me. I now understand that it is simply yet another way to be angered by other people. I may well have to take it up.


It was invented by the Scots, Robert. Think about it. Anything that could have ever even remotely resembled pleasure has long since been completely eradicated from the game. Tradition demands a scowl. All those happy bazillionaires on the PGA tour are a total aberration. Even there, surrounded by luxury, fame, wealth, and pampering sycophants, they still get angry. The Dark Side emerged from coalescing hatred emanating from golf courses worldwide. You seem FAR too cheerful to me. You need golf to wipe that silly, satisfied smile off your face and reacquaint yourself with the misery of humankind, according the grand plan of Mary Queen of Scots. It's never too late to learn self hatred, and golf is the best route there, by far.


----------



## TTecheTTe

MM 965 in an MM Diplomat 5th Ave. Although it is presently afternoon here, I made sure to post in the "correct" lounge so that, heaven forbid, Jim would not have to follow his own post (even though this is "his" lounge  ). Considering the international contingent here, why do we even have three lounges? 

Wish I could golf right now; I might be up to going out back and playing with my mashie and niblick for a while. Wished I had old ball, too. Thinking about the Master's, I can't help but ponder what the gentleman, Mr. Penick, would have to say. It's a very nice clear, cool, dry day in Houston. It was a very chilly night, 43 with high wind, and it should be colder tonight. 
I'm hoping for :smow: - hey, it could happen! :biggrin:

Looking at Aristacob for some new MM's - a few "Neked Godivas," a Freehand and/or Country Gentleman. Although I have now aquired a nice selection of pipes, I seem to enjoy my two cobs the most. They smoke cooler, and I can smoke bowls back-to-back ad infinitem without having to go get another pipe. 

Also looking at WBW as they have some Forever Stems on sale.


----------



## Nachman

freestoke said:


> It was invented by the Scots, Robert. Think about it. Anything that could have ever even remotely resembled pleasure has long since been completely eradicated from the game. Tradition demands a scowl. All those happy bazillionaires on the PGA tour are a total aberration. Even there, surrounded by luxury, fame, wealth, and pampering sycophants, they still get angry. The Dark Side emerged from coalescing hatred emanating from golf courses worldwide. You seem FAR too cheerful to me. You need golf to wipe that silly, satisfied smile off your face and reacquaint yourself with the misery of humankind, according the grand plan of Mary Queen of Scots. It's never too late to learn self hatred, and golf is the best route there, by far.


Yes, the Scots invented golf. Let us not forget these are the same people that think bagpipes make music and haggis is good for breakfast.


----------



## B-daddy

Captain Black (White). Hey, this is really enjoyable.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Velvet in a Brewster with a Jack & Coke


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> MM 965 in an MM Diplomat 5th Ave. Although it is presently afternoon here, I made sure to post in the "correct" lounge so that, heaven forbid, Jim would not have to follow his own post (even though this is "his" lounge  ). Considering the international contingent here, why do we even have three lounges?


I NEED three, okay? Otherwise I'd be following my own posts continuously.

The rain just started here. Been swinging the weighted club this afternoon, so maybe I'll add some much needed muscle tone if I can remember to do it every day. Think I'll fire up my last partial Irish Flake.


----------



## freestoke

I first posted this around 1995 or so, to rec.sport.golf. I realize we have a separate place for this on puff, but all my golfing pipe buddies are on this forum, so I'm sticking it here anyhow. I know most of you will be mystified by it, but it was big hit back in its day. I tried it on one of the "real" golf forums, but they didn't care for it. Didn't grok it at all. The golfers on rec.sport.golf were mostly academics, researchers, engineers, college students, etc., who played golf, ie, people with educations. The golf forums now are full of cart riders who really don't seem to even comprehend what golf is all about, even when they might play reasonably well, and most posters with only minimal educations. Half of them probably hit "interspersed" at word five in the first rule and went to the next thread. :lol: Anyhow, here it is. I'm smoking some RY in the 4Dot, hoping somebody can get out to the course today. Too cold here!

*They should hold an event on the PGA tour played under the same conditions that I (and most US golfers) have to endure. I offer the following standards for the Reality Open, which will be a required event to maintain one's tour card. There will be no cut, and all four rounds must be completed barring a major injury.

1. Amateur foursomes will be interspersed between the pros, no one playing to a handicap of less than 20. The pros will play in foursomes with one teen-aged novice player per professional group. All players will arrive at the course and place a ball in the rack for their place on the tee...first come first serve. The starter will see to the interspersing of amateur and professional groups.

2. A golf cart will roam the fairways carrying soda and beer for sale, said cart to loom out of the woods at unpredictable times. The driver will pay no attention whatever to whether any golfer is in the process of hitting or putting when he cranks it up to move on to the next group or player.

3. No GatorAid. The course will have just one water cooler per side -- when it goes empty, that's it. The remainder of the field will just have to suffer, no matter what the temperature -- unless they can get lucky with requirement 2.

4. The front greens are to be mowed and new pins set on Monday, the back on Wednesday. They will not be mowed again or pins reset until after the tournament.(Neither will they be squeegeed during rain, nor air-blown to remove leaves.)

5. The fairways will be mowed during the round on Thursday.

6. At least 3 greens will be freshly plugged, 3 top-dressed and 3 verticut.

7. The front side greens will be fertilized and watered during the round on Saturday, the back side greens sprayed with pesticides during the round on Sunday.

8. The mower used to cut the greens will have an oil leak and very dull blades.

9. No maintenance crews will rake the traps between or during rounds. (The interspersed amateur foursomes will take care of business as usual.) No more than half the traps will have rakes.

10. There will be no caddies. Pros can rent a pull cart, ride 'em cart, or carry their bags. There will only be 30 carts, first come first served.

11. There will be no officials to assist with rulings, all penalties to be assessed according to common agreement within the foursome.

12. The practice green will have no more than 3 holes, chip shots not allowed.

13. There will be no practice range, or if there is one, it will be closed.

14. No sissy red stakes will line the woods along the fairways. If they hit their ball into trees, they will have to play it out or hit another one from the tee with stroke and distance.

15. There will be no areas marked as ground under repair, no matter what shape they're in.

16. Tee markers will be no more than 12 feet apart, placed on either a) an unlevel portion of the tee, or b) beneath an overhanging branch. Tee markers will not be moved during the course of the tournament.

17. The rough will not be mowed for at least 6 weeks prior to the tournament, and there will be no putty-butt "first cuts".

18. There will be no high-falutin' collars around the greens.

19. The preferred course will be near a garbage dump, crematorium, slaughterhouse, freshly manured field, or other evil-smelling public facility. Failing this, at least one of the fairways will be bordered by a prison fence, so that the players can be heckled by the inmates while they play the hole.

20. There will be no marshals or ropes to control the gallery, but tickets will cost $10000 each to keep the crowds down. (Let them find their own damn ball, and when they airmail the green it will bounce out of bounds the way the golf god intended.)
*


Code:


  ....,.,,
 /PAR;    ', 
////;    _~ -
(/@/----0-~-0
;'  . `` ~ \'
, `    ' , > 
;;|\..((   -C----> Sorry, Mr. Mickelson, we're out of carts.
;;| >-  `.__),;;


----------



## Nachman

@freestoke: I haven't played golf since prep school and I thought it was funny.


----------



## freestoke

Thanks, Nick! :yo: I wrote another one about how to play like a pro, that involved using various rulings the pros get to help your game. You can't lose your ball, hit it more than 10 yards over the green, you get to smooth the bunker and place your ball to mimic the lies in the bunker the pros get, etc. Bound to cut four shots off anybody's score! :lol:

More RY for me and an Old Mil, as I watch them suffer at the Heritage. :evil:


----------



## Thirston

Enjoying some Bayou Morning in an old Big Ben.


----------



## steinr1

A retrospective post for Black Bogie Aromatic throughout the morning and afternoon.


----------



## Nachman

PA in a MM Legend. Has anyone else noticed how much stuff pipesandcigars is out of? They haven't posted any new pipes since 4/3. I wonder if it is a sign of things to come. Cigars International doesn't carry much tobacco except what their owners produce. I gave up and ordered elsewhere after I called them and the young man I spoke to wasn't sure whether the out of stocks were temporary or not.


----------



## phinz

Nachman said:


> PA in a MM Legend. Has anyone else noticed how much stuff pipesandcigars is out of? They haven't posted any new pipes since 4/3. I wonder if it is a sign of things to come. Cigars International doesn't carry much tobacco except what their owners produce. I gave up and ordered elsewhere after I called them and the young man I spoke to wasn't sure whether the out of stocks were temporary or not.


From what I've heard, they sold down the stock so they wouldn't have to move as much product, but that they will be building their supply back up now that the move has been completed.


----------



## steinr1

Alternating Black Bogie Aromatic and Artisan's blend through the "working" day. I resigned and am "working" out my notice. I'm pretty much checked out already.


----------



## Stonedog

steinr1 said:


> Alternating Black Bogie Aromatic and Artisan's blend through the "working" day. I resigned and am "working" out my notice. I'm pretty much checked out already.


Well done Robert. I hope to find myself in the same situation in the next few years. Now is not the right time, but soon. You are moving on to a different employer then, or throwing in the towel as they say?

I have some Old Gowrie resting in a Savinelli 881 ready to help me manage the drive home.


----------



## steinr1

Stonedog said:


> Well done Robert. I hope to find myself in the same situation in the next few years. Now is not the right time, but soon. You are moving on to a different employer then, or throwing in the towel as they say?
> 
> I have some Old Gowrie resting in a Savinelli 881 ready to help me manage the drive home.


I've got nothing lined up for the future as yet, Jon. I'm going to have a brief hiatus to calm down and get my head together. After 15 years with these guys, I reached a point where I'd rather go ragged than stay. Then a bit of contract work I think. No politics for a while.

Gives me more time to enjoy the finer things in life... Like Old Gowrie. Fine tobacco; none open at the moment, but its time will come.

Just finished a bowl of Germain's Rich Dark Flake. If this is indeed the same stuff as Stonehaven, I can see what the fuss is about. Without a doubt the finest tobacco of its kind that I've smoked.


----------



## Stonedog

steinr1 said:


> I've got nothing lined up for the future as yet, Jon. I'm going to have a brief hiatus to calm down and get my head together. After 15 years with these guys, I reached a point where I'd rather go ragged than stay. Then a bit of contract work I think. No politics for a while.
> 
> Gives me more time to enjoy the finer things in life... Like Old Gowrie. Fine tobacco; none open at the moment, but its time will come.
> 
> Just finished a bowl of Germain's Rich Dark Flake. If this is indeed the same stuff as Stonehaven, I can see what the fuss is about. Without a doubt the finest tobacco of its kind that I've smoked.


Well done then Robert. Taking a stand and striking out on your own.

I'm still coming to terms with Old Gowrie. Perhaps mine is still too young, or the Sav 811 isn't a good match, but the bowl wasn't that memorable.

I wonder if Germain's Rich Dark Flake is available on this side of the pond...


----------



## steinr1

Stonedog said:


> I wonder if Germain's Rich Dark Flake is available on this side of the pond...


I don't guarantee that this is the same as Stonehaven, but opinion (including Germain's) is that it is very close at least (and I'd be surprised if they made two blends, one domestic, one for the US, that many can't tell apart). Several reviewers have said things to the effect that "if it isn't the same, I can't tell the difference". I've not tried Stonehaven so can't comment, but it is very good indeed. Just got asked by a novice at "work" who I gave a sample "Where can I get more?"

My Afternoon Smoke was, unsurprisingly, some of this tobacco.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Apparently I have no imagination today. This afternoon I'm smoking more Velvet, in yet another Medico. This time a Double-Dri.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> I don't guarantee that this is the same as Stonehaven, but opinion (including Germain's) is that it is very close at least (and I'd be surprised if they made two blends, one domestic, one for the US, that many can't tell apart). Several reviewers have said things to the effect that "if it isn't the same, I can't tell the difference". I've not tried Stonehaven so can't comment, but it is very good indeed. Just got asked by a novice at "work" who I gave a sample "Where can I get more?"


As if I didn't think it was grand to begin with, I'm getting hooked on Stonehaven. And it's all Robert's fault. More of said tobacco in the FourDot Apple. Too good to be true? Maybe we're in the grasp of an extraordinary popular delusion. :lol:


----------



## Chris0673

Well thanks to Scotch @Troutman22 I am enjoying some Squadron Leader this afternoon.


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> As if I didn't think it was grand to begin with, I'm getting hooked on Stonehaven. And it's all Robert's fault. More of said tobacco in the FourDot Apple. Too good to be true? *Maybe we're in the grasp of an extraordinary popular delusion.* :lol:


You are correct. Stonehaven/Rich Dark Flake (perhaps) is, in fact, an appaling tobacco of an extremely low grade which no-one should bother trying. Glad to be of service.

And on a completely unrelated note, I've just finished a lunchtime smoke of that fantastic Germain's Rich Dark Flake in a Barling's Make S-M Lovat.


----------



## steinr1

...and a couple of little bowls of Black Bogie Aromatic.


----------



## Bones

I had a nice half bowl out of the corn cob with some dry as can be tobacco. It was nice, really picked me up.


----------



## freestoke

Well, at 3 this morning, I started puking and kept it up until 2 this afternoon. Now if that's not fun, what is!? I'm out of bed, as of 4:30. I feel like Dr. Frankenstein should be screaming, "It's alive!" Wow. Not the flu, I think, but food poisoning.


----------



## MarkC

Sounds like 1792 to me...


----------



## ProbateGeek

MarkC said:


> Sounds like 1792 to me...


I was thinking the same thing, but was too busy to harass Jim at the time. Probably tried the Flake with milk in lieu of his usual Wheaties prior to a competitive round with Audrey on the local putt-putt course he's always ranting about.

:tongue:

< _get well, Jim _>


----------



## freestoke

Well, I'm back in action! All the good vibes from puff fixed me right up. :smile: Definitely not the flu, but pretty rough all the same, maybe the worst food poisoning I've run up against ever. 

Think I'll test the waters with some old PA -- really old. Fifty six years old.


----------



## steinr1

More Tree Mixture in a Myon Royale Straight Bulldog. This is some fine stuff; lots of tasty Orientals but not too Latakia laden. Just how I like it.

A bit rainy today, but it is April, so no shock there. Decent temperature for the time of year finally. Bread machine just going ping so fresh warm bread to look forward to after this bowl is done. Or maybe the next one. Only machine made but with proper T65 French flour. Real bread - in England!!


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> Only machine made but with proper T65 French flour. Real bread - in England!!


They still have lousy flour/bread in England? I figured that would all be internationalized at this point, with everybody from China to Greece eating Monsanto with Roundup spice. I thought real wheat was illegal now. We had a big freezer in the garage full of loaves of slice bread from Germany, that my father flew in from time to time. Of all the bad food there, the bread was the worst. We got our flour from the base commissary, so it was normal Gold Medal or whatever, so at least we didn't face the whole problem.

Gonna take the bull by the horns and hit the Royal Yacht. Definitely on the mend.


----------



## Nachman

Ploughman's lunch on Italian loaf was available there when I was a boy and very good (mmm.. Branson's Pickles). I guess the operative word in that sentence is Italian. SG Navy Flake in a Hardcastle Zulu (or in Hull "an Hardcastle).


----------



## Tobias Lutz

More Captain Black- this time in a different Dr. G. Duke. I'm feeling the cheap stuff today, but I'm headed out to the tobacconist to pick up a nice cigar. The semester's work is done (minus exams of course) :amen:


----------



## steinr1

Louisiana Flake in Frankenpipe while doing some gardening. I LOVE power tools. You can keep your flowers. Tree work is the only thing worth doing.

The cake in good old Frankenpipe has rebuilt well over the line of the cracks and the repair is 90% there. A few more bowls will make things right again.


----------



## Sniper2075

I'll be heading home from work soon, going to smoke some H&H AJ's Vaper in a Big Ben Bulldog on my drive home. Lucky for me my last order from Pipes and Cigars.com had a free box of matches because my lighter just ran dry and I'm out of butane.


----------



## freestoke

Rainy day in Central New York. Feels like November. Just finished some Royal Yacht, but I think I'm hitting the Sugar Barrel with a cob right now. Had to drill the Country Gentleman earlier, since the draught hole was tarred over and the bottom severely caked. Keeping the drill in place allows some digging at the bottom with a pipe nail to restore the chamber's cylindrical shape without ruining the base and it's smoking like a champ right now. :tu


----------



## Nachman

MM965 in an Eriksen Bulldog. I decided I am not going to buy any more canning jars so I am trying to use up some partials so I can buy more bulk. Thus my rotation is MM965, FVF, Carter Hall, Sugar Barrel, Chelsea Morning and GLP English Chocolate. I am also smoking some Royal Yacht, but that won't free up a jar because I always refill that one.


----------



## freestoke

Sugar Barrel, Nick? Okay! Got some burning here in the Country Gentleman again, the first went so well after the redrill. p


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Gatlinburlier Mellow Moonshine in a vintage Dr. G. Color Duke


----------



## freestoke

Plugged some more KK, Paper Plate Potpourri, and dash of Sugar Barrel into the pouch and off to the course. I am CHUFFED! :banana: Smoked the ball today, too! The course was still wet and playing hugely long on the first five holes into the wind, but I played them 1 over, with birdies at 4 and 5. :smile: My first chip-in of the year! :mrgreen: The new pouch mix was pretty good, smoked in one of those grab-bag MM seconds, a Legend/Pride affair, straight stem.


----------



## freestoke

I apparently have recovered from my good play of yesterday. :faint: A clumsy, awful day of ball striking. Never made a putt. Chipping stunk. My one fairway bunker shot I hit fat and moved it about 30 yards past the front lip -- needing about 80. sigh. I'm blaming it on not smoking. We had the course wide open in front of us and spirited our way along, nonstop. Refreshing, compared to recent rounds played in slow motion. A beautiful day out there, though! Great day to be out there. I'm reminded of a Julius Boros quote: When asked if he was going to retire, Boros responded, "I fish, I play golf -- what am I supposed to retire from?" :biglaugh:


----------



## steinr1

Germain's Rich Dark Flake in an S-M Barling's Make Lovat. I've been smoking a lot of this stuff and small wonder; it's simply perfect.


----------



## Nachman

Tried some Boswells Bear Blend this afternoon in my quest to find a tobacco the wife would tolerate inside. It is a Virginia with a caramel, cherry topping. The caramel comes through steadily and just an intermittent hint of cherry, Unfortunately, my wife complained as much about this aromatic as she does my English mixtures.


----------



## freestoke

Too bad they don't make Flying Dutchman anymore, Nick. (You could cut it with some Dark Birdseye, maybe. :lol: ) I think it's time to try the *Ennerdale*! ainkiller: She may like that, providing she likes scented candles and potpourri pots.

Dart Mix, after a splendid day on the links! In the Legend, of course.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Leftovers for me this afternoon. Equal parts Kendal Kentucky and Aged Burley Flake. This works.


----------



## freestoke

Stumbled onto a jar containing a substantial amount of Penzance! :banana: Having a full Frank fill in the Two Dot apple.


----------



## steinr1

Half a bowl (still breaking in) of Germain's Rich Dark Flake in a Ropp Altesse Straight Billiard. Out in a chair in the garden watching the kids bounce like maniacs on their trampoline. Liffe is good.


----------



## freestoke

I got da POWAH back! Been working the heavy club for the past week, every day, and today I was hitting it hard for the first time this year. Finally getting my irons airborne and putting a little depth into the tee shots. Shot a horrendous bad score, but I hit it good, just didn't get much for my good shots and couldn't seem to get a putt to fall. Greens are sevERE!  But what a great day to play! :banana:

A little Dart Mix and an Old Mil. :mrgreen:


----------



## freestoke

The Dart Mix nears the end of its current incarnation, so I thought I'd offer up a sample as a prize. I'm sending a few tiny envelopes to a few people I find myself behind, on the power curve of kindness, who might be curious about it, but I'm saving one for that perspicacious someone who can answer the question to my satisfaction: What does "Feed a cold, starve a fever" mean? This does not involve the efficacy of the treatment, any more than if I asked what bloodletting meant. I only want to know what it means. It's amazing how wrongheaded the answers can be, surfing around for an answer! All because they don't know what it means. :spy: Post it here.


----------



## B-daddy

I believe it means to eat a lot of good health food (particularly those high in vitamins) when you have a cold and it (the consumption of food) will help fight the cold. And, that the opposit is true for a "fever." You should not eat large amounts of highly nutritious foods when you have a fever. Rather, you should drink plent of water or other clear liquids. I believe the notion of "starving" a fever comes from the belief that the food fuels the fever; gives it calories to burn and thus making the fever stronger. ???


----------



## freestoke

B-daddy said:


> I believe it means to eat a lot of good health food (particularly those high in vitamins) when you have a cold and it (the consumption of food) will help fight the cold. And, that the opposit is true for a "fever." You should not eat large amounts of highly nutritious foods when you have a fever. Rather, you should drink plent of water or other clear liquids. I believe the notion of "starving" a fever comes from the belief that the food fuels the fever; gives it calories to burn and thus making the fever stronger. ???


However true that might be, medically speaking, it's not what I'm after. The saying goes back at least to the time of Chaucer, which is somewhat of a clue.


----------



## B-daddy

freestoke said:


> However true that might be, medically speaking, it's not what I'm after. The saying goes back at least to the time of Chaucer, which is somewhat of a clue.


The English of Chaucer's time it's "feed a cold AND starve [or die] of fever." - "Fede a cold and starb ob feber" -

Interpretted in one of two ways:
1) If you do the things that are likely to catch yourself a cold (i.e., encourage or "feed" a cold) and/or don't care for yourself when you have a cold; you may very well die of the fever (in 1300s england, we're probably referring to the Black Death but maybe just fevers in general).
OR
2) If you eat when you have a cold; you may very well die of fever. This one makes less sense to me but is more commonly held interpretation. It was common to fast during the winter month due to scarcity of food and was encouraged even when someone was sick.

Getting warmer? (nyuck, nyuck)


----------



## mikebjrtx

I think it was a misconception that not eating would lower your bodies energy acting as a cure for fever.


----------



## mikebjrtx

If food is the fuel that keeps your inner fire burning it makes sense to eat when you are cold. The last thing you would want to do when you are already about to burn up is throw another log on the fire.


----------



## Nachman

In November 2010 I bought four ounces of H&H Rolondo's Own. It is a sun dried Virginia, chunked up and a fair amount of Perique added unaged, no casing and no top dressing. I smoked two ounces and it was OK, but a little like perique cigarette tobacco in taste. The other two ounces, I hydrated and stored these two and a half years. I smoked some this afternoon, and it has improved. The Virginias are sweeter and it tastes less like cigarette tobacco, but there are a lot of better vapers out there. Escudo and St James Flake come to mind.


----------



## Tulpa

I just got my first pipe order so I'm smoking anniversary kake in a general. I should probably dry it a bit before the next bowl. I had a bowl of 1-Q in an ozark mountain hardwood earlier. I discovered I like the feel of a bent corn cob with a straight stem.


----------



## freestoke

mikebjrtx said:


> I think it was a misconception that not eating would lower your bodies energy acting as a cure for fever.


I think the argument runs that you need all your blood supply to fight it. Digestion uses a lot of resources, so it's not so much the fuel angle as the idea that your body can't be wasting time doing all that, plus digestion is like exercise, heating you up. All this does not answer the question, though: "What does it mean?" Perhaps it means something else, now, after a thousand years or so, but what did it start out meaning?

Hint the second. Prof. Green (pretty sure that was his name) was a popular lecturer at Old Dominion. He had those bottle bottom glasses and would get down within inches of the open text on the lectern while he read from Chaucer or Beowolf. His specialties were Old English and Middle English, so we were treated to readings "in the original". Very hard to get into his classes, but I managed. :smile: I learned the answer from him, an English teacher, not a medical doctor.

Smoking some more Irish Flake, heading toward the bottom of the jar. p

And a GREAT day on the links! Again, I played well, but the course is very difficult. Very. :faint:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

FVF in a Hilson bent bulldog.


----------



## B-daddy

freestoke said:


> I think the argument runs that you need all your blood supply to fight it. Digestion uses a lot of resources, so it's not so much the fuel angle as the idea that your body can't be wasting time doing all that, plus digestion is like exercise, heating you up. All this does not answer the question, though: "What does it mean?" Perhaps it means something else, now, after a thousand years or so, but what did it start out meaning?
> 
> Hint the second. Prof. Green (pretty sure that was his name) was a popular lecturer at Old Dominion. He had those bottle bottom glasses and would get down within inches of the open text on the lectern while he read from Chaucer or Beowolf. His specialties were Old English and Middle English, so we were treated to readings "in the original". Very hard to get into his classes, but I managed. :smile: I learned the answer from him, an English teacher, not a medical doctor.
> 
> Smoking some more Irish Flake, heading toward the bottom of the jar. p
> 
> And a GREAT day on the links! Again, I played well, but the course is very difficult. Very. :faint:


Not the answer is post #2004 ? Damn, thought that was the angle. I'll need to re-evaluate.


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> The Dart Mix nears the end of its current incarnation, so I thought I'd offer up a sample as a prize. I'm sending a few tiny envelopes to a few people I find myself behind, on the power curve of kindness, who might be curious about it, but I'm saving one for that perspicacious someone who can answer the question to my satisfaction: What does "Feed a cold, starve a fever" mean? This does not involve the efficacy of the treatment, any more than if I asked what bloodletting meant. I only want to know what it means. It's amazing how wrongheaded the answers can be, surfing around for an answer! All because they don't know what it means. :spy: Post it here.


I'll admit, everyone is getting this backwards from what I thought it meant, though there's no doubt I'm probably wrong as well. To compare it to another old adage, no one interprets "spare the rod and spoil the child" as an admonition against corporal punishment and advice to ruin kids..

Smoking another bowl from the virginia scrap jar today, but it's not nearly as good as last nights. Last nights seemed to be a cross between Aurora and Best Brown #2 ; it was absolutely fantastic. This bowl tastes like what I expected to get out of this jar; kind of muddled...


----------



## freestoke

B-daddy said:


> Not the answer is post #2004 ? Damn, thought that was the angle. I'll need to re-evaluate.


Actually, yes! The way this site relocates you in subscribed threads is just despicable. :rant:

Prof. Green's translation was your second description. I think your first one is bit "non-English" and a little too far from a simple thought, which is to say, that it is a simple "if you do this, then this happens". But yes, the answer I'm looking for is, "(If you) feed a cold, (then you will) starve o' fever." (Not the pronunciation nicety. :smile

PM me your address! You have a earned a Dart Mix sample! :tu


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Today's pipe du jour was Gatlinburlier Cumberland in a MM Cob.


----------



## freestoke

Well, RATS!! I took the jar of Dart Mix home last night, for emptying into samples (done) and refilling. No refill yet. We brought Audrey's car today. I have a pipe, but no tobacco! :doh:

Another hour and I'll be home. :faint: Dead on arrival, nicotine anemia shock.


----------



## freestoke

Crawling to the back room, with my last vestige of strength, I managed to tear open the pouch of Five Brothers and fill the 4Dot. p It was touch and go for a while, but I seem to have enough Vitamin N back in my system to type again. It occurs to me that "fresh pouch of Five Brothers" is an oxymoron. Sure does burn nice, doesn't it? "Five Brothers, the Favorite of Pyromaniac's Worldwide"

BTW, the three samples of Dart Mix will take off tomorrow. lane:


----------



## Nachman

After lunch I sat out on the porch and smoked a big size 5 pipeful of FVF. Down to one pipeful in this tin. All the rest I have is younger. "There is a lie that love is younger, blonder" Snodgrass from April Inventory.
Edit: Well, I googled the poem, and I misquoted it however when it comes to tobacco, the way I said it makes more sense. You know, I think "April Inventory" is one of the greatest poems ever written.


----------



## karatekyle

Schoooool is out

for

summa'.


Woke up today to rain on the windows. Drank a pot of coffee laying in bed, listening to Bon Iver, The Head & The Heart, Iron & Wine, The Weepies... Made another pot, went outside for EMP and again for London Mixture. Watched the rain. Realized my sunroof was open from yesterday's 70*+ trip to the park. Wiped water out of my vehicle.

Altogether, a wonderful day. Sitting in the library doing some candidate gene research for tomorrow's meeting.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Another bowl of Frog Morton's Cellar in a Dr. G Royalton


----------



## freestoke

.
Pulled out the Sasieni Canadian for a big bowl of Penzance. The shank on this pipe is amazingly long.


----------



## Sniper2075

Getting ready for the drive home, got about half a bowl of Marlin Flake loaded in my Big Ben bent Bulldog


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> .
> Pulled out the Sasieni Canadian for a big bowl of Penzance. The shank on this pipe is amazingly long.


Perhaps it could double as your putter?



Sniper2075 said:


> Getting ready for the drive home, got about half a bowl of Marlin Flake loaded in my Big Ben bent Bulldog


Not at the point of getting ready yet, but thinking about it nonetheless - one or two bowls of Royal Yacht in the Country Gent. Have an enjoyable commute!

lane:

:car:

:fish2:


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Perhaps it could double as your putter?


I need something for sure. Haven't made a decent putt in days. :faint:

Got the TwoDot Canadian out now and -- it's about 1/4" longer! :shock: Guess the rustication on the other one makes it look longer somehow. Oh well, ABF should burn nicely in it anyhow. p


----------



## MarkC

karatekyle said:


> Schoooool is out
> 
> for
> 
> summa'.


Talk about bringing back awkward memories...

When that LP came out, it included a pair of paper panties wrapped around the record. When my grandmother found them, she freaked out, and I had to get my older cousins to vouch for the fact that they came with the album. I'm still not sure if she thought I had an underwear fetish or that I was a cross-dresser...


----------



## freestoke

Well that was different. I have something over an ounce left of some pretty old 1Q, that I sometimes add to the pouch for its aromatic element, but I've never enjoyed a bowl straight up - until now! p Just smoked a bowl in the Diplomat and it wasn't bad at all! :dunno: Maybe the Diplomat is a required element, or possibly a Legend. It's always tasted like absolute grunge to me in any briar I ever tried it in.


----------



## freestoke

Multiple Old Milwaukees into the afternoon, a bowl of Royal Yacht following my first bowl of PA of the day. p Very nice afternoon! And I know what I've been doing wrong with my golf swing!! :banana: Tomorrow, I shoot my age! :lol:


----------



## Sniper2075

freestoke said:


> Multiple Old Milwaukees into the afternoon, a bowl of Royal Yacht following my first bowl of PA of the day. p Very nice afternoon! And I know what I've been doing wrong with my golf swing!! :banana: Tomorrow, I shoot my age! :lol:


So you are going to shoot 102 :behindsofa: Just kidding. Really need to get some Royal Yacht and some PA to try out

I'm all set for a bowl of Anny Kake in my Tsuge Arashi sitter, its fairly large bowl so probably half now and the other half on the drive home


----------



## freestoke

Tell ya what, Chad. When I'm 102, I'll be deLIGHTED to shoot 102! :lol: I'm actually grinding to get it in before I turn 70 in June. Ya never know, I've been putting pretty well, actually. 

I think I need something stout after dinner. Maybe some coffee, too! :cp Gonna go set some basic KK to the burn.


----------



## Sniper2075

freestoke said:


> Tell ya what, Chad. When I'm 102, I'll be deLIGHTED to shoot 102! :lol: I'm actually grinding to get it in before I turn 70 in June. Ya never know, I've been putting pretty well, actually.
> 
> I think I need something stout after dinner. Maybe some coffee, too! :cp Gonna go set some basic KK to the burn.


I have respect for anybody who can shoot under 90. I was just never able to get me swing consistent enough and my main problem was my Driver was terrible but that was 10 years ago, been awhile since I've golfed. Problem for me is I'm not a morning person and with the summers here in Phoenix getting up to 115 you have to start at dawn or roast your butt off and in the winter its expensive and busy. Every now and then I go over to a public course, they have a nice 9 hole par 3 that is fun for me. I even took lessons and still could hit my 3 wood farther than my driver, try and explain that. Its not like I was slicing it or anything just couldn't get the distance.


----------



## freestoke

Sniper2075 said:


> I even took lessons and still could hit my 3 wood farther than my driver, try and explain that.


Even money you play the driver too far back in your stance. Freddy Couples, Jack Nicklaus, Lee Trevino and Raymond Floyd, to name a few real hackers, play the ball OUTSIDE their left foot, WAY forward, with an open stance. It's really the best way to hit a driver, because you want to get the ball slightly on the upswing, at the worst level. It's just a lot easier to hit it out there with a driver. Put it inside the stance and it's hard to stay behind the shot, but forward, you can actually move into it -- and crush it. :smile:


----------



## Sniper2075

I may just give that a try, still have clubs, I end up playing a little every other year. Now back to smoking, the bowl of Anny Kake was great. Looking forward to trying the Dunhill Nightcap.


----------



## Nachman

I had about two bowls of MM965 in one jar and about 1/2 bowl of Two Friends English Chocolate in another, so I mixed them together. Pretty good smoke.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A bowl of SPS Kentucky Planter in a briar carved with a small-mouth bass :biggrin:


----------



## Tulpa

I finally decided to smoke my MacArthur. Have it loaded up with a bowl of Anniversary Kake. The smoke is ice cold.


----------



## steinr1

Finished up a bowl of Louisiana Flake in Frankenpipe. I'll move on to some Ashton Artisan's Blend in a Myon Royale Bulldog. Nice looking pipe, smokes well, and essentially free in my eyes. It was part of a lot I bought to get a different pipe.


----------



## freestoke

I need to get out some LF myself. The Irish Oak will be gone in a couple of hours, so maybe tomorrow. Working on the aforementioned IO as I type. :typing:
Probably no golf before Wednesday, but it'll give us a chance to work at the range for the first scramble coming up in few weeks.


----------



## freestoke

The Irish Oak is NOT gone. :frown: At least two more bowls, that will have to wait to be smoked, because I'm smoking some RY right now.


----------



## Jeff10236

Picked up a pouch of SWR at the supermarket the other day (as soon as I walked out I questioned myself as to why I didn't just buy the tub). Decided to go simple today, SWR in a bent MM Legend CC (the first time in about a week I've smoked something other than SG Chocolate Flake).


----------



## Thirston

A little FVF in a Don Carlos. I can taste again! Strong cigars ruin my pipe taste buds for at least 2 days. Damn.


----------



## B-daddy

A bowl of Dart Mix in the MM. Very nice flavor. Pretty different experience from my Capt Black. Thanks Jim (@freestoke).


----------



## freestoke

B-daddy said:


> A bowl of Dart Mix in the MM. Very nice flavor. Pretty different experience from my Capt Black. Thanks Jim (@freestoke).


Should be a lot different, Brian. More nicotine by quite a bit, and less propylene glycol by quite a bit. You should jump into the Newbie Sample Trade and get an idea of what's out there. Can't say I'm a big fan of CB. Looks as if you're a cigar smoker, so you might like things like Royal Yacht or Dark Birdseye, things on the stouter end of the scale. Anyhow, you earned it! :lol:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some white pouch CB in a briar Yellobole


----------



## Sniper2075

I brang a nice aged tin to work today. Going to have some PCCA Beacon I bought in 07, not sure the age it had when I bought it from PCCA but I think it was at least 7 years. Smoking it in my Big Ben bent bulldog, half a bowl after lunch and the rest on my drive home.


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> You should jump into the Newbie Sample Trade and get an idea of what's out there.


Yes, you should! We need more action there!!


----------



## MarkC

Sniper2075 said:


> I brang a nice aged tin to work today. Going to have some PCCA Beacon I bought in 07, not sure the age it had when I bought it from PCCA but I think it was at least 7 years. Smoking it in my Big Ben bent bulldog, half a bowl after lunch and the rest on my drive home.


Sounds great, although I'm not a perique fan. If it was Aurora, I'd be halfway there by now...


----------



## Sniper2075

MarkC said:


> Sounds great, although I'm not a perique fan. If it was Aurora, I'd be halfway there by now...


I have 1 tin of Aurora that I got in the same purchase in 07. I'll crack it open when I'm done with the tin of Beacon so it might be awhile for me. I don't really smoke more than 2 bowls a day and most days its only 1


----------



## freestoke

Another bowl of this Patriot Flake, musketballed into the Bari Dana. Some fresh ground Columbian to try to wake up after a big dinner. :faint:


----------



## Mycroft Holmes

Yesterday I was able to celebrate the mid-day of my birthday with a wonderful bowl of G.L. Pease's "Westminster" which is quickly becoming one of my top Latakia. Can't wait to have another bowl today.


----------



## freestoke

Hard to believe that Footjoy doesn't make top end golf shoes anymore...or anybody else, for that matter. I remember when you could easily pay $600 for a pair of Footjoys (alligator, lizard, kangeroo, etc.), back when $600 was real money. I bought a beautiful pair in the late 70s, for $225, but their most expensive shoe only costs that TODAY! :shock: And the golf shoes are nowhere near the quality they were once. out:

But I did discover that they make steel spikes for the "spikeless" shoes! :banana: I'm getting some. 


Time to finish the Happy Bogie! :mrgreen:


----------



## Stonedog

Posting about _yesterday_ afternoon, but I think I finally have a handle on SG Chocolate Flake. I cut several flakes into 1/4 inch strips across the grain then broke them up into small chips and allowed them dry most of the day. After a careful gravity fill, light tamp, and ten minutes of trying to get a decent ember I was rewarded with satisfying smoke and a very strong dark chocolate aftertaste post retrohale. Still not an every day smoke, but I consider it a small victory nonetheless.

On an unrelated note I picked up a Flor de las Antillas at the local shop during lunch. I've not tried this highly rated cigar yet, so I think I'll spend some time on the porch tonight enjoying it.


----------



## Nachman

MM965 followed by a nose full of Firedrac.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

More SPS Bosphorus Cruise in a Gatlinburlier house apple


----------



## RupturedDuck

freestoke said:


> Hard to believe that Footjoy doesn't make top end golf shoes anymore...or anybody else, for that matter.


Kiltie still puts together a spendy pair. Not knowing much about golf shoes, I wouldn't be able to tell you if they are "top end" or not.

Working from the house today for the first time in quite a while. Puffed on some H&H American Heritage. I also put in another order with P&C...took advantage of their Buy 2 get 1 free Dunhill sale, Their 15% discount on McClelland products (and the free tin of Frog Morton when you purchase over $60 worth of McClelland tobacco) and I noticed that they are expecting the Seattle Pipe Club tins to arrive within the week...so I ordered a few of those as well. 

RD


----------



## MarkC

The way most golfers dress, I assumed they all shopped at Goodwill...


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Stonedog said:


> Posting about _yesterday_ afternoon, but I think I finally have a handle on SG Chocolate Flake.


I wish I could get a handle on it.

The G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake is a regular part of my rotation, but I won't let myself open a jar of the BCF until the MCF is gone. I keep trying the Mayors Chocolate Flake in different pipes, and preparing it differently, but to no avail. I crave the BCF, but the MCF doesn't ever "click" with me.


----------



## Stonedog

El wedo del milagro said:


> I wish I could get a handle on it.
> 
> The G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake is a regular part of my rotation, but I won't let myself open a jar of the BCF until the MCF is gone. I keep trying the Mayors Chocolate Flake in different pipes, and preparing it differently, but to no avail. I crave the BCF, but the MCF doesn't ever "click" with me.


I was the same way with MCF. Finally I got fed up and, like I said, cut it cross-ways into 1/4" strips. After breaking them up as best I could into flat little 1/4" chips I let them sit for several hours (at least 6). They were still a little moist and chewy, and it was hell getting it lit, but once going the chocolate was definitely there in the aftertaste, especially after a retrohale. I was using a wide mouthed bulldog of average depth, if it matters.


----------



## freestoke

RupturedDuck said:


> Kiltie still puts together a spendy pair. Not knowing much about golf shoes, I wouldn't be able to tell you if they are "top end" or not.


Definitely spendy. :lol: And they start at size 9. (There has never been a billionaire with small feet, big feet being a little known criterion for success in life. :smile I wear a 7.5D, so regular places that you buy golf shoes (or any other kind of shoes, really) often don't often carry shoes in the men's department that fit me. The lower bound of shoes for men is 8 these days. And they don't even offer different lasts in the Kiltie, probably because people who would buy Brooks Brothers golf shoes don't really walk in them, I would imagine. Back in the 60s and 70s, rich people still walked playing golf, they just had caddies. Nowadays, almost nobody walks, so it doesn't matter as much. The old Footjoys had different lasts for different shaped feet and mine was the Stanford last -- fit absolutely perfectly. They still offer different lasts, but I have no idea which one actually fits me. My current pair of Dryjoys is a 7.5D, but the last isn't great for me, even though I tried the one that they said was most similar to the Stanford. And it actually gets worse. :lol: They now make the soles from some kind of plastic which cracked after a couple of years. It used to be a steel plate for anchoring the spikes, but that requires a lot more skill in constructing the shoe than having it pump out of a mold, plus the plastic is nowhere near as flexible or comfortable. Golf shoes have become depressingly cheap and awful.

A bowl of RY to start the day.


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> The way most golfers dress, I assumed they all shopped at Goodwill...


A lot of them are ex highschool jocks who've gotten too out of shape to play team sports or tennis anymore, the same ones whose widows give the clothes to Goodwill. Then there are those like me, whose lives have been destroyed by golf addiction, who can no longer afford to dress well. :tsk: You think PAD is bad? Try GCAD -- Golf Club Acquisition Disorder. And a decent ball runs about $4 these days. Knock a few of those into the woods and water a few times a round and it adds up fast. :shock:


----------



## freestoke

I added more KK to the Dart Mix. Terry was right -- much improved. p Having some in the Legend right now. Can't believe the dolts ahead of us today. We were on the tee as a twosome teed off. One guy was a total spas, sending it rocketing off sideways into the woods -- twice. And we waited on EVERY SHOT, all the way around the course. Miserable. Why wouldn't they let us play through? Why not? Nobody behind us (I'll get to that in a minute) and nobody ahead of them. Real considerate. But in a way, the jerks behind us as we teed off were worse. Heard as we walked off, "They'll have to let us play through." Two 50-ish guys in a cart, with no game whatsoever, who cannot conceive of the fact that Audrey could probably give them 10 shots a side from the same tees! Despite waiting on EVERY SHOT, we were actually finishing the second hole, a par 4, before they had finished teeing off behind us, and were done with three before they got to the tee -- despite having to wait on EVERY SHOT! Had we been on an "open field", we'd have finished two holes ahead of the jerks. Yeah, you slobs are in a stinking golf cart, so you'll be FASTER THAN US! Jerks. Never occurs to them that maybe hitting the ball 10 times per hole and looking for the ball all the time consumes time. They're in a stinking CART, so naturally they'll be faster than an old man and silly little girl. Bet they didn't bother to repair ball marks, replace divots and rake the traps, either. And they STILL couldn't keep up. Or maybe they just thought that, having a cart made them superior, and we should have to wait even LONGER on EVERY SHOT, because they are SPECIAL. 

One nice thing...they hadn't seen Audrey hit yet, as she was playing the forward tees. She SCORCHED it, right down the middle, so far that they were hitting up on us on the first hole because she was well out of range. I'll bet neither of the guys in the cart behind us hit anything like that nice a tee shot their whole round. :biglaugh: 

I hate people like that. I really do. But the Dart Mix and Labatt is improving my mood. :smile:


----------



## MarkC

Sounds pretty bad, Jim. A rude batch behind and a clueless batch ahead. I've never played golf in my life (except for the type that involves windmills and such!) and even I know you let a faster group play ahead of you.


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> I added more KK to the Dart Mix. Terry was right -- much improved. p Having some in the Legend right now. Can't believe the dolts ahead of us today. We were on the tee as a twosome teed off. One guy was a total spas, sending it rocketing off sideways into the woods -- twice. And we waited on EVERY SHOT, all the way around the course. Miserable. Why wouldn't they let us play through? Why not? Nobody behind us (I'll get to that in a minute) and nobody ahead of them. Real considerate. But in a way, the jerks behind us as we teed off were worse. Heard as we walked off, "They'll have to let us play through." Two 50-ish guys in a cart, with no game whatsoever, who cannot conceive of the fact that Audrey could probably give them 10 shots a side from the same tees! Despite waiting on EVERY SHOT, we were actually finishing the second hole, a par 4, before they had finished teeing off behind us, and were done with three before they got to the tee -- despite having to wait on EVERY SHOT! Had we been on an "open field", we'd have finished two holes ahead of the jerks. Yeah, you slobs are in a stinking golf cart, so you'll be FASTER THAN US! Jerks. Never occurs to them that maybe hitting the ball 10 times per hole and looking for the ball all the time consumes time. They're in a stinking CART, so naturally they'll be faster than an old man and silly little girl. Bet they didn't bother to repair ball marks, replace divots and rake the traps, either. And they STILL couldn't keep up. Or maybe they just thought that, having a cart made them superior, and we should have to wait even LONGER on EVERY SHOT, because they are SPECIAL.
> 
> One nice thing...they hadn't seen Audrey hit yet, as she was playing the forward tees. She SCORCHED it, right down the middle, so far that they were hitting up on us on the first hole because she was well out of range. I'll bet neither of the guys in the cart behind us hit anything like that nice a tee shot their whole round. :biglaugh:
> 
> I hate people like that. I really do. But the Dart Mix and Labatt is improving my mood. :smile:


English, German, French, a smattering of Italian and Russian, rather rusty Latin and Greek. Even Makaton and PECS. Yet I don't understand a word of this. Something in fluent Golf, I believe. Never picked up the dialect.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Troost in a Graco Ocean


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> ... the jerks behind us as we teed off were worse. Heard as we walked off, "They'll have to let us play through." Two 50-ish guys in a cart, with no game whatsoever, who cannot conceive of the fact that Audrey could probably give them 10 shots a side from the same tees!


I hate jerks like that! I learned to play golf from my grandmother (god rest her soul). I remember asking grandad to teach me, and he said she be better because she has the best swing he'd ever seen. And he was right. She probably never hit a "scorcher" in her life, but she was ALWAYS straight up the middle. I'd hit it far - but into the woods or way off kilter - and she wait patiently for me to catch up to her... That's when I learned that slow, straight, and steady wins it every time. She was such a great lady.

C&D Berry Good in the McCarter today, sitting by the pool cooling off after laying some mulch around the flower beds...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Cooling off, Dan? Damn you - it's 56F here and cloudy. I'm pulling out the flannel shirt today, unfortunately. The beautiful weather we had last week was just a tease. But cool weather is less disappointing with a couple of bowls of 1792 Flake in the Country Gent. 

I'll be heading to Texas next month to visit family, in the Alvarado area. Keep the sun going, please.


----------



## DanR

ProbateGeek said:


> Cooling off, Dan? Damn you - it's 56F here and cloudy. I'm pulling out the flannel shirt today, unfortunately. The beautiful weather we had last week was just a tease. But cool weather is less disappointing with a couple of bowls of 1792 Flake in the Country Gent.
> 
> I'll be heading to Texas next month to visit family, in the Alvarado area. Keep the sun going, please.


I'm not sure where Alvarado is (I'll have to look it up). We've been in the mid 90's each day this week here in San Antonio. I don't think you have anything to worry about, I'm sure it'll still be "warm" when you get here!


----------



## freestoke

Nice day today, for sure. Mid 70s, some sun, no wind, and a perfect day for golf. Unfortunately, the benighted but kindly ignoramus who owns the course does not understand that fairways are supposed to have SHORT grass. He set the mower to rough about 6 or 7 years ago and never changed it back. Depressing. It's a crime against golf to leave basically very nice fairways in this condition, year after year. Sad, actually. He's not a golfer, so he doesn't have any idea that what he's doing is IDIOTIC. :rant:

Having a bowl of PA in the Diplomat with a heavy 5B icing. And a Labatt. (I'm out of Old Mil. :frown


----------



## freestoke

Some Patriot Flake in the Country Gentleman.


----------



## bluesman.54

You have made me a believer of the Country Gentleman and the priemer stem. I am enjoying it immensely. Right now I only have Lane 1Q, but have recently ordered some different flakes. Can't wait to get them and try them. Thanks for all the info you share. It has help me quite a bit to expand my enjoyment of pipes. I have been smoking Caminettos, Petersons, Meershaums, Stanwells, and Savinellis, Don Carlos and Time West for years. But a corn cob pipe -- who knew? Thanks again.



freestoke said:


> Some Patriot Flake in the Country Gentleman.


----------



## MarkC

ProbateGeek said:


> The beautiful weather we had last week was just a tease.


Yeah, I fell for it. Now I realize that, at least here in the mountains, it was a month to early to be real.


----------



## jco3rd

I'm posting this late because I wasn't near a computer yesterday. But I enjoyed a pipeful of Boswell's PA Dutch Treat in my cracked cob during a brewday! Great way to spend a Sunday afternoon!


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of Lane 1Q in a 40 year old meershaum pipe -- that I actually bought new 40 years ago. I recently cleaned it using the advise of one of the Sticky threads put up by Blaylock -- and it tastes like it s brand new again. Tastes great. Thank you to Blaylock for the sticky -- can't believe all the info I learn on this site.


----------



## ProbateGeek

bluesman.54 said:


> Enjoying a bowl of Lane 1Q in a 40 year old meershaum pipe -- that I actually bought new 40 years ago. I recently cleaned it using the advise of one of the Sticky threads put up by Blaylock -- and it tastes like it s brand new again. Tastes great. Thank you to Blaylock for the sticky -- can't believe all the info I learn on this site.


Michael, you wouldn't happen to have a quick link to that sticky, would ya?

And off topic, but have you smoked an AF Hemingway in maduro?


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> ... can't believe all the info I learn on this site.


You can even get free golf tips! :smile: Having a bowl of SB in the CG, with a side order of Old Mil. Almost took my latest range work to the course today, but wasn't quite doing what I wanted. Close though! My game is definitely coming around. The fairways are in horrific shape, but with the absolutely perfect grass-growing weather we've had, they should be absolutely pluperfect. Criminal. Really a pigheaded character, the guy who owns the course. "Set in his ways," I believe they call it in polite circles. And he has this friend who is a semi-pro who teaches group golf lessons. Pretty good player who has run golf courses before, almost certainly into the ground. The owner listens to this guy, instead of -- me. :lol: The core of the problem is that neither the manager nor the guy who does most of the mowing know anything whatsoever about what a golf course is supposed to be like to make a round enjoyable. To the owner, the fairways are nice and green -- like, what more do you want? It never occurs to him (and he certainly would not understand why it matters), that the reason a good golfer does not like to hit out the rough is because grass gets between the ball and the clubface, making the shot unpredictable and not very much fun to hit either. Golfers like to see the ball roll down the middle of the fairway when the course is running fast, too. It's FUN to watch the ball get some mileage after it hits the ground. Splitting the middle of the fairway, only to have the ball stop immediately in two-inch grass is a drag. But the owner has no way to know any of this, or care; he doesn't play the game. The fairways are green.

What kills me is that the answer is simple and not really very expensive. Put the gang mowers at the proper setting for fairway mowing instead of light rough mowing. Mow twice a week. Don't drag the mowers as fast as the tractor will go. Make all the mowers actually cut grass. Do those four things and he'd have some of the best fairways in the area. But he likes them nice and green. They look nice. Can't hit a decent iron shot off them, but from the road they look great.


----------



## bluesman.54

Terry,



ProbateGeek said:


> Michael, you wouldn't happen to have a quick link to that sticky, would ya?
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/297146-sticky-worthy-topics-click-here.html
> 
> It's the lst tag "Questions 101" or something like that. It takes awhile but the whole sticky is well worth the read. IMO
> 
> And off topic, but have you smoked an AF Hemingway in maduro?


No, I haven't -- but maduros are my favorite and I would love to. The day will come!

Have a grand evening,

Michael


----------



## bluesman.54

Jim,

Today I learned on this site that you have a definite opinion regarding the proper length of grass for the fareway. Perhaps that is why it is called the "fareway"?

Having acquired this knowledge (can't believe all the info I learn on this site) I have no doubt that I will definitely sleep better tonight. Thank you dear Brother.

Michael



freestoke said:


> You can even get free golf tips! :smile: Having a bowl of SB in the CG, with a side order of Old Mil. Almost took my latest range work to the course today, but wasn't quite doing what I wanted. Close though! My game is definitely coming around. The fairways are in horrific shape, but with the absolutely perfect grass-growing weather we've had, they should be absolutely pluperfect. Criminal. Really a pigheaded character, the guy who owns the course. "Set in his ways," I believe they call it in polite circles. And he has this friend who is a semi-pro who teaches group golf lessons. Pretty good player who has run golf courses before, almost certainly into the ground. The owner listens to this guy, instead of -- me. :lol: The core of the problem is that neither the manager nor the guy who does most of the mowing know anything whatsoever about what a golf course is supposed to be like to make a round enjoyable. To the owner, the fairways are nice and green -- like, what more do you want? It never occurs to him (and he certainly would not understand why it matters), that the reason a good golfer does not like to hit out the rough is because grass gets between the ball and the clubface, making the shot unpredictable and not very much fun to hit either. Golfers like to see the ball roll down the middle of the fairway when the course is running fast, too. It's FUN to watch the ball get some mileage after it hits the ground. Splitting the middle of the fairway, only to have the ball stop immediately in two-inch grass is a drag. But the owner has no way to know any of this, or care; he doesn't play the game. The fairways are green.
> 
> What kills me is that the answer is simple and not really very expensive. Put the gang mowers at the proper setting for fairway mowing instead of light rough mowing. Mow twice a week. Don't drag the mowers as fast as the tractor will go. Make all the mowers actually cut grass. Do those four things and he'd have some of the best fairways in the area. But he likes them nice and green. They look nice. Can't hit a decent iron shot off them, but from the road they look great.


----------



## freestoke

It is not an opinion, Michael, it's the definition of "fairway": "2. the part of a golf course where the grass is cut *short* between the tees and the putting greens, exclusive of the rough, trees, and hazards." There are no fairways where I play, even after he mows. No other course I've ever played does this, anywhere. I've played goatlots where they didn't mow at all, hardly, but that's not the same thing. The owner mows the fairways to the length of standard light rough. For want of a better word, I'd call his fairway maintenance abbarent. I'm a goatlot, publinx player all the way, Michael, so I don't expect a lot, I really don't. Let's put this in perspective. Let's say you had a high school football field to take care of and you decided it would look better if you let the grass grow to calf length, so that you couldn't even see the ball in the grass from the sideline before it was hiked. How happy would the players be? The place kicker would be almost helpless. (Now, I'm sure somebody from some rural high school will post that their football grass was knee length. Never fails. :lol

Gonna fire up some more Royal Yacht in the Country Gentleman and find something else to mussitate about. :smile:


----------



## bluesman.54

Jim,

I apologize for my ill attempt at humor -- and understand your frustration. I was trying to make you laugh -- and apparently failed to do so. Didn't mean to throw gas (or grass -- that's a joke) on the fire. And I see I misspelled "fairway." So I did learn something. And I appreciate your distinction between "opinion" and definition."

Tomorrow I am expecting my first ever shipment of "flake" tobacco and look forward to joining everyone as they discuss different blends. I have been smoking Lane 1Q for years -- but after reading all the great comments by the Brothers here, I ordered some different blends -- thoroughly cleaned some older cigars and bought a few new ones. And who'd a thunk a cob pipe could be so tasty? I am looking forward to ordering even more of the blends mentioned here -- like Royal Yacht -- but so many places seem to be out of them at the moment.

I do learn a lot here Jim and sincerely appreciate your input. Once again -- I am sorry my poor attempt at a joke did not come through as such.

Michael



freestoke said:


> It is not an opinion, Michael, it's the definition of "fairway": "2. the part of a golf course where the grass is cut *short* between the tees and the putting greens, exclusive of the rough, trees, and hazards." There are no fairways where I play, even after he mows. No other course I've ever played does this, anywhere. I've played goatlots where they didn't mow at all, hardly, but that's not the same thing. The owner mows the fairways to the length of standard light rough. For want of a better word, I'd call his fairway maintenance abbarent. I'm a goatlot, publinx player all the way, Michael, so I don't expect a lot, I really don't. Let's put this in perspective. Let's say you had a high school football field to take care of and you decided it would look better if you let the grass grow to calf length, so that you couldn't even see the ball in the grass from the sideline before it was hiked. How happy would the players be? The place kicker would be almost helpless. (Now, I'm sure somebody from some rural high school will post that their football grass was knee length. Never fails. :lol
> 
> Gonna fire up some more Royal Yacht in the Country Gentleman and find something else to mussitate about. :smile:


----------



## MarkC

Don't mind him, Michael, he's a golfer, and he's crabby. But I repeat myself... :lol:


----------



## bluesman.54

Now THAT'S FUNNY!



MarkC said:


> Don't mind him, Michael, he's a golfer, and he's crabby. But I repeat myself... :lol:


----------



## MarkC

I just finished jarring up a box of Gawith, Hoggarth Best Brown No. 2 that was deposited on my porch from the Vermont Connection (don't need the French and their heroin; I've got Rich and tobacco!), so I'm kicking back with a bowl of the scraps now.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> It is not an opinion, Michael, it's the definition of "fairway": "2. the part of a golf course where the grass is cut *short* between the tees and the putting greens, exclusive of the rough, trees, and hazards." There are no fairways where I play, even after he mows. No other course I've ever played does this, anywhere. I've played goatlots where they didn't mow at all, hardly, but that's not the same thing. The owner mows the fairways to the length of standard light rough. For want of a better word, I'd call his fairway maintenance abbarent. I'm a goatlot, publinx player all the way, Michael, so I don't expect a lot, I really don't. Let's put this in perspective. Let's say you had a high school football field to take care of and you decided it would look better if you let the grass grow to calf length, so that you couldn't even see the ball in the grass from the sideline before it was hiked. How happy would the players be? The place kicker would be almost helpless. (Now, I'm sure somebody from some rural high school will post that their football grass was knee length. Never fails. :lol
> 
> Gonna fire up some more Royal Yacht in the Country Gentleman and find something else to mussitate about. :smile:


Not to hinder any of Jim's wondrous mussitations, but I question whether there is an official definition of "the rough" in golf. Isn't it purely unwritten convention that differentiates between "fairway" and "rough"? I've never even seen the term "fairway" mentioned in any official rules of golf (okay, I don't play). A golf course that contained no "rough" at all, every duffer's dream, would be entirely legal.

But then - what would Jim have to mumble about (yes, I had to look up _mussitate_)? :tongue1:


----------



## freestoke

First, Michael, I'M the one who needs to apologize, for not finding a funnier way to phrase my rebuttal. Definitely needed more smiley's in there. :tsk: Absolutely zero upset on this side of the out-of-bounds stake. :lol:

Second, Terry, it is in the rules, for example the embedded ball rule. From the USGA site: *Under Rule 25-2, a player may only take relief from a ball that is embedded in a closely-mown area through the green. A closely-mown area is any area that is mowed to fairway height or less.* And, of course, my complaint is that there are no "closely-mown" areas. Technically, I don't even play a real golf course, I guess. :lol:

Only time for one bowl of RY so far, since we're heading for the course early again today. I'll be uncasing the Pride around the course, with some KK and other things in the pouch to keep it stoked.

I'll save my further mussitations for later. Gotta slip on the golf togs. :banana:


----------



## steinr1

Louisiana Flake in my ancient Barling.


----------



## freestoke

I played well today. A couple of tee shots a groove and a half low, but I finally have the irons figured out again. Kind of scrappy around the greens on a few holes, but still managed 5 pars, three bogies and a birdie for two over. 

More Dart Mix and another Old Mil. (Says right on the box, "America's Best Tasting Beer". Has to be true or they couldn't put it there, right?)


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> More Dart Mix and another Old Mil. (Says right on the box, "America's Best Tasting Beer". Has to be true or they couldn't put it there, right?)


Here's to JimBob:


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying my first bowl of flake tobacco. Davidoff Flake Medallions in one of my favorite Dunhill pipes. I wonder about the ghosting from all the 1Q I have smoked in it. But so far -- this is fantastic. I took a Brother's adive and just folded the flakes and stuffed it in the pipe. No relight issues so far, but it sure burns slowly. I could get used to this. Thanks to the Brothers on this forum for expanding the great tobaccos out there to enjoy. Life is Good!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

More SPS Kentucky Planter in a bent Willard


----------



## freestoke

Gave it quick search to make sure that was Jim Farrell, and it was! :shock: I haven't seen an Old Milwaukee commercial on TV in at least 20 years, but I guess you have to watch football to catch them and I don't. I get to watch deeply disturbing and irritating Michelob Ultra commercials right now -- I cannot tell you how much I despise those commercials, but fortunately I watch everything either recorded or with a 15+ minute buffer on the DVR, so I don't watch any commercials in general. Which leads me to another mussititation.

What's with the bone chilling Cialis commercials? Here are all these strapping men between 30 and 45, with hot wives and girlfriends, who can't get it up, so they need to pop pills. And Cialis is the signature sponsor for the PGA tour, so the commercials run every third ad! All I can figure is that golf somehow makes some guys impotent, and the players on tour with their trophy wives get free Cialis to help pump out those kids they carry around for show after they win. They seem to be found on other channels, too. "America! Land of the free and home of the prematurely impotent." Apparently a huge number of young American men have this problem. :dunno: Any other countries similarly afflicted?

Having a second bowl of SB, this virtual afternoon in, oh, say, London.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

More SPS Bosphorus Cruise in a Dr. G Royalton


----------



## Thirston

A couple of bowls of Brown Twist Sliced in an old Custom-bilt. Hilarious Old Milwaukee Ferrel pic. Can't wait for Anchorman 2.


[/url]


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of 1Q in my favorite Tim West Briar pipe! So good!!


----------



## steinr1

Dunhill Standard Mixture in an Old Mokum ceramic pipe (again).

Double review in the appropriate section to follow.


----------



## Sniper2075

First half of a bowl of Dart Mix in a MM Legend on break at work, I'll finish it off after work before my drive home.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Another bowl of Dunhill EMP in a Gatlinburlier house pipe.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> Dunhill Standard Mixture in an Old Mokum...


I thought you typed Old Milwaukee there for second!

More RY, watching one the best sci-fi comedies ever, *Galaxy Quest*. What a great flick! :smile:


----------



## Desertlifter

GH Rum Twist in my Stanwell.

Lovely stuff. A bit stout.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Finished my cigar, got a bite to eat, now I'm working on a bowl of some of the value blend from 1999 in a meer. If anyone I sent samples to do not like the value blend, I'd be more than happy to buy it back from you :evil: I'm down to about 1oz in the jar.


----------



## bluesman.54

Thoroughly enjoying a bowl of Davidoff Flake Medallions in one of my favorite Dunhill pipes. Life is indeed Good!


----------



## steinr1

Walnut Flake in the Bent Jima again. Smokes really well in this, but I'm expecting a call from the "League of Ugly Pipes". The goldy-shiny bits are enough to satisfy any sophisticate.


----------



## freestoke

Dear Robert,

We are pleased to inform you that your Jima Pipe has been accepted for membership in the League of Ugly Pipes. Congratulations. While the goldy-shiny bits are nice features, it was the overall ugliness of proportion that swayed our decision.

The League of Ugly Pipes.


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> Dear Robert,
> 
> We are pleased to inform you that your Jima Pipe has been accepted for membership in the League of Ugly Pipes. Congratulations. While the goldy-shiny bits are nice features, it was the overall ugliness of proportion that swayed our decision.
> 
> The League of Ugly Pipes.


I'm rightly honoured.

Jima pipes are a shoo-in to this exclusive club. Fine smokers they all are, but their appearance only a mother could love. The ugly ducklings of the pipe world; I've been waiting in vain for any of mine to transform into swans...


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> Jima pipes are a shoo-in to this exclusive club.


Absolutely! I'm so happy for your pipe. :smile:

I've been watching the Colonial all day, chain smokin' the X-out Legend. My pipe of the day, apparently. Nothing but RY and PA so far, but I'm getting bored. Might have to extract myself from my seat on the sofa and try something a bit more exciting. Thing I'll bring out the Savinelli and stuff it with some Penzance...done.


----------



## bluesman.54

One again -- enoying a bowl of Davidoff Flake Medalion in my favorite Dunhill. I cannot tell you how much I love this blend. Need to get ready for work though. 1 hour and it's Showtime!


----------



## Torque

Dunhill Flake in a little MM woodie I picked up the other day.


----------



## steinr1

bluesman.54 said:


> One again -- enoying a bowl of Davidoff Flake Medalion in my favorite Dunhill. I cannot tell you how much I love this blend. Need to get ready for work though. 1 hour and it's Showtime!


Have you tried the Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls? For my money, these just pip the Davidoff Flake Medallions as a Virginia/Perique blend. I do stock up on both of these; my opinion tends to vary.

Just thought... Germain's Royal Jersey Perique Mixture comes top in my VaPer poll at the moment. Really sweet and fragrant Virginias with a goodly dose of Perique. Perfect (but so are the other two...)


----------



## bluesman.54

Robert,

Thank you for taking the time to mention this to me. I am so new at different pipe tobaccos and the suggestions I am receiving from this forum at tremendous. I am getting ready to place a pipe tobacco order and will include a couple of these. After smoking only 1Q for years I am in a new zone. Can't wait to get some Dunhill Flake and Royal Yacht also. I really do like the Davidiff, I must confess. It is in some ways like a fine cigar.

I have been cleaning and refurbishing my pipes -- buying pipes -- and even got a couple of Coutry Gentleman. Which is funny when you realize I considered myself almost strictly a cigar guy, I still love them and have sveral nice ones in my Salerno Humi. But as of late -- because of you and others being kind enough to share information -- it's like I have rediscovered pipes. Pipes in the day -- and fine cigar at night with a libation. Man -- Life is Good!

Thank you for your patience with me -- everyone -- thank you.

Michael



steinr1 said:


> Have you tried the Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls? For my money, these just pip the Davidoff Flake Medallions as a Virginia/Perique blend. I do stock up on both of these; my opinion tends to vary.
> 
> Just thought... Germain's Royal Jersey Perique Mixture comes top in my VaPer poll at the moment. Really sweet and fragrant Virginias with a goodly dose of Perique. Perfect (but so are the other two...)


----------



## bluesman.54

What is PA?



freestoke said:


> Absolutely! I'm so happy for your pipe. :smile:
> 
> I've been watching the Colonial all day, chain smokin' the X-out Legend. My pipe of the day, apparently. Nothing but RY and PA so far, but I'm getting bored. Might have to extract myself from my seat on the sofa and try something a bit more exciting. Thing I'll bring out the Savinelli and stuff it with some Penzance...done.


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> What is PA?


First, I lied. I think I had a bowl of Sugar Barrel (SB) earlier this morning, but it was still the same X-out Legend. Second, Prince Albert is PA. A other shortcuts you'll see (just use the initials) are Aged Burley Flake, Louisiana Flake, Bayou Morning Flake, and so forth. The common codger smokes are PA, Carter Hall, and Half&Half. You'll gradually pick up on the shorthand.

And I had a similar epiphany with tobacco blends after discovering these pipe forums a few years ago. Never smoked a flake before, or any of the drugstore tobacco, other than the occasional desperation purchase of Amphora or Sail or something. Certainly never Prince Albert! :lol: But as my review might indicate, I've changed my view of http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/285706-humble-prince.html.

The Savinelli with the Penzance was a great change of pace! p So I decided to try again with the X-out Legend, with good success there too! :smile:


----------



## steinr1

Things are getting a bit repetitive. Walnut Flake in a bent Jima throughout the morning and early afternoon. I think I'll ,mix it up a bit with some Dunhill Standard Mixture in a Myon Royale Straight Bulldog.


----------



## bluesman.54

Once again enjoying the Davidoff flake Medallion -- but not in my Dunhill this time. The Dunhill is a smaller pipe and I was hesitent about the Davidoff at first. Only to find that I love it so much it was ending too soon in my Dunhill. So this time I stuffed a large Caminetto and I must say -- I find this to be quite relaxing. It's much like a fine cigar -- but without the ashing. Baseball on TV and a good pipe. Life is Good!


----------



## bluesman.54

I enjoyed -- and was a bit surprised by The Humble Prince. My Grandfather smoked it -- and what did he know? Apparently more than I thought! Now -- I must give it a try for myself after your fine review and following comments. I am still learning so much here. Thank you -- and thanks for sending me to The Humble Prince. Who knew?



freestoke said:


> First, I lied. I think I had a bowl of Sugar Barrel (SB) earlier this morning, but it was still the same X-out Legend. Second, Prince Albert is PA. A other shortcuts you'll see (just use the initials) are Aged Burley Flake, Louisiana Flake, Bayou Morning Flake, and so forth. The common codger smokes are PA, Carter Hall, and Half&Half. You'll gradually pick up on the shorthand.
> 
> And I had a similar epiphany with tobacco blends after discovering these pipe forums a few years ago. Never smoked a flake before, or any of the drugstore tobacco, other than the occasional desperation purchase of Amphora or Sail or something. Certainly never Prince Albert! :lol: But as my review might indicate, I've changed my view of http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/285706-humble-prince.html.
> 
> The Savinelli with the Penzance was a great change of pace! p So I decided to try again with the X-out Legend, with good success there too! :smile:


----------



## freestoke

Dart Mix in the Legend and the "Best Tasting Beer in America". :beerchug:

The Sultan's of Swing is playing, a song with nonsensical lyrics. Right off the bat they are playing "Dixie", way down south -- in London town. For what it's worth, London is approximately the same latitude as Labrador and "swing" is not "Dixie". And the piano player plays honky tonk. And the Sultans play "Creole", but for some inexplicable reason the patrons are coming in to hear "to hear the jazz go down". What the hell are these guys playin'? :dunno: About the only clue they give is that it "ain't what you'd call rock and rock". No actual "swing" comes up at all, except maybe the mention of horns, but none of the horn players get billing. "Sultans" also is a bit strange for the South, not the friendliest spot for those of Arabic extraction.


----------



## bluesman.54

Am I correct that "Dart Mix" is your own special creation? And may I ask -- what is the "Best Tasting Beer in America"? Band doesn't sound too interesting though. Swing music is fun to play -- and it gets the crowd going. That is of course -- providing one actually plays swing music. As to the horns I am guessing two sax players?



freestoke said:


> Dart Mix in the Legend and the "Best Tasting Beer in America". :beerchug:
> 
> The Sultan's of Swing is playing, a song with nonsensical lyrics. Right off the bat they are playing "Dixie", way down south -- in London town. For what it's worth, London is approximately the same latitude as Labrador and "swing" is not "Dixie". And the piano player plays honky tonk. And the Sultans play "Creole", but for some inexplicable reason the patrons are coming in to hear "to hear the jazz go down". What the hell are these guys playin'? :dunno: About the only clue they give is that it "ain't what you'd call rock and rock". No actual "swing" comes up at all, except maybe the mention of horns, but none of the horn players get billing. "Sultans" also is a bit strange for the South, not the friendliest spot for those of Arabic extraction.


----------



## Questionablesanity

Enjoying some Dunhill Deluxe Navy Roll


----------



## Nachman

bluesman.54 said:


> Am I correct that "Dart Mix" is your own special creation? And may I ask -- what is the "Best Tasting Beer in America"? Band doesn't sound too interesting though. Swing music is fun to play -- and it gets the crowd going. That is of course -- providing one actually plays swing music. As to the horns I am guessing two sax players?


"Sultans Of Swing" is a 1970s sort of soft rock song by Dire Straits. They are lead guitar, rhythm, bass and drums. If you see them do it live, the lead guitarist/lead singer does a good job on the axe and makes the song. The studio version is too smooth for my taste.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Nachman said:


> "Sultans Of Swing" is a 1970s sort of soft rock song by Dire Straits. They are lead guitar, rhythm, bass and drums. If you see them do it live, the lead guitarist/lead singer does a good job on the axe and makes the song. The studio version is too smooth for my taste.


1978 or 1979, if I recall correctly. Great memories associated with that song...


----------



## El wedo del milagro

ProbateGeek said:


> Great memories associated with that song...


I'm fairly certain I know the entire album by heart. Mark Knopfler is a guitar god.

I'm out on the porch with the hound dog smoking a bowl of Bob's Chocolate Flake in the dedicated Hilson Dublin.


----------



## Nachman

El wedo del milagro said:


> I'm fairly certain I know the entire album by heart. Mark Knopfler is a guitar god.
> 
> I'm out on the porch with the hound dog smoking a bowl of Bob's Chocolate Flake in the dedicated Hilson Dublin.


Knopfler was a good guitarist but "a guitar god"? You must have him mixed up with the Jimmys (Page and Hendrix).


----------



## bluesman.54

What about Eric Clapton?



Nachman said:


> Knopfler was a good guitarist but "a guitar god"? You must have him mixed up with the Jimmys (Page and Hendrix).


----------



## DECigar

Samuel Gawith St James Flake in my Savinelli 320


----------



## Nachman

bluesman.54 said:


> What about Eric Clapton?


Probably number three.


----------



## bluesman.54

Well -- at leat he made your top five. He's a great player -- extremely versitile.



Nachman said:


> Probably number three.


----------



## ProbateGeek

bluesman.54 said:


> Well -- at leat he made your top five. He's a great player -- extremely versitile.


Here's pretty much a no-name player, but he kicks ass in the third movement of this, one of my favorite pieces. Assuming you can make it through the first two.






Back when I was playing, this was my favorite piece to screw up. Jim'll get it.


----------



## bluesman.54

The third piece is truly brilliant classical guitar! He palyed it beautifully and flawlessly. What technique and feeling! Exellent player. I'm not Jim -- - so maybe I don't get it....



ProbateGeek said:


> Here's pretty much a no-name player, but he kicks ass in the third movement of this, one of my favorite pieces. Assuming you can make it through the first two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back when I was playing, this was my favorite piece to screw up. Jim'll get it.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Back when I was playing, this was my favorite piece to screw up. Jim'll get it.


Barrios! I never actually tried this one, but I always liked it a lot, especially the Allegro Solemne. Most of Barrios is slightly too big for my hands, like Rachmaninoff was on the piano, and I'm always working a little too hard at it. When you're 5'7", you can't dunk the basketball! :lol: I'm impressed that you played it, Terry! Super! :tu The video guy certainly isn't terrible, for sure! Who is he, just out of curiosity?

More RY in the CG! p And some more Colombiano.


----------



## MarkC

bluesman.54 said:


> What about Eric Clapton?


Over rated. I'd say he was the third best guitarist to come out of the Yardbirds. And the second best guitarist in Derek and the Dominos.

Another bowl of Astley's No. 55. One more bowl, and I'll have to find something else to smoke...


----------



## bluesman.54

I'm 5'4" and as amazing as it may seem -- I can't dunk the basketball either... Maybe we're on to something here?



freestoke said:


> Barrios! I never actually tried this one, but I always liked it a lot, especially the Allegro Solemne. Most of Barrios is slightly too big for my hands, like Rachmaninoff was on the piano, and I'm always working a little too hard at it. When you're 5'7", you can't dunk the basketball! :lol: I'm impressed that you played it, Terry! Super! :tu The video guy certainly isn't terrible, for sure! Who is he, just out of curiosity?
> 
> More RY in the CG! p And some more Colombiano.


----------



## bluesman.54

Opinions do vary don't they. As far as the Dominos -- are you a Duane Allman fan?



MarkC said:


> Over rated. I'd say he was the third best guitarist to come out of the Yardbirds. And the second best guitarist in Derek and the Dominos.
> 
> Another bowl of Astley's No. 55. One more bowl, and I'll have to find something else to smoke...


----------



## MarkC

Most definitely. Not as fond of Greg, though... :lol:


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> Barrios! I never actually tried this one, but I always liked it a lot, especially the Allegro Solemne. Most of Barrios is slightly too big for my hands, like Rachmaninoff was on the piano, and I'm always working a little too hard at it. When you're 5'7", you can't dunk the basketball! :lol: I'm impressed that you played it, Terry! Super! :tu The video guy certainly isn't terrible, for sure! Who is he, just out of curiosity?


Had you actually heard me play it, let's just say you would be less than impressed. The _Allegro Solemne_ is no cakewalk. Barrios was, in my opinion, the best composer for classical guitar that has ever lived. I fared a little better with _El Ultimo Tremolo (Una Limosna por el Amor de Dios)_, but not by much.

Don't know who the youtuber is playing - I always forget his name. But his is the best video of this piece, hands down.


----------



## Torque

Nachman said:


> Knopfler was a good guitarist but "a guitar god"? You must have him mixed up with the Jimmys (Page and Hendrix).


Chet Adkins conferred Knopfler with the title of "Certified Guitar Play", considered in some circles to be the highest praise available, certainly a strong enough endorsement in my book. If you ever get the chance to listen to the album they did together called "Neck and Neck" it just might change your mind about Knopfler's guitar godhood status. Mind blowing stuff!


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Had you actually heard me play it, let's just say you would be less than impressed. The _Allegro Solemne_ is no cakewalk. Barrios was, in my opinion, the best composer for classical guitar that has ever lived. I fared a little better with _El Ultimo Tremolo (Una Limosna por el Amor de Dios)_, but not by much.
> 
> Don't know who the youtuber is playing - I always forget his name. But his is the best video of this piece, hands down.


The best I've heard it played is by Owl, a woman on the delcamp guitar forum. (Now THERE'S a guitar goddess! :nod I played the Ultimo Cancon maybe halfway decent, but the ones I wanted to play were Sueno in la Floresta and the Choro Saudade. Was able to fake the really huge reaches on the Choro, but there were a few intractable bits in the Sueno that I couldn't get past. Finally gave up on them both. sigh. out: Played a pretty decent Danza Paraguaya though! :smile: Yep, Barrios was the best in my book. "The Bach of Paraguay". Pretty sad what his handlers did to him. On his first tour of Europe, they decided to dress him up as an Indian and made him look like a circus sideshow (he was of Spanish extraction, not Indian), so the audiences didn't take him seriously. He never recovered his reputation after that. We can thank John Williams for rediscovering his music, almost completely forgotten by the 70s.

Getting this early RY in on London time -- way down south. :lol: Got nothing against Dire Straights, but lyrics to that song are really confusing. I'm surprised there wasn't a verse for one of the band members who could do Mongolian throat singing, just to add to the available musical styles the Sultans of Swing could handle -- if they wanted to, of course. I only wish they had told us what they DO play in that bar.


----------



## steinr1

Dunhill Standard Mixture in a Myon Royale Straight Bulldog.

View attachment 77680


----------



## freestoke

A Memorial Day musing, listening to two members of our military on The Golf Channel. The host and later the panel calls them "warriors". Speaking as an ex officer and being from a military family, I find this very odd. I think it started sometime this century, possibly in the late 90s, but I'm not sure. It seems to crop up an awful lot the past couple of years, and I have flashbacks to a high school sports team that had to change their team name from "Warriors" to something less offensive to Native Americans. I remember soldiers, sailors, airmen and marines referred to collectively as "servicemen". Maybe they've switched to "warriors" because it's unisex? Anyhow, it seems to apply to anybody in the military now. I'd have been weirded out if somebody had referred to me as "warrior" during a television interview when I was in the service. "War fighters" seems to be fading at least. Call me a linguistic reactionary, I don't like either one.

RY makes for good grousing! :tu


----------



## El wedo del milagro

The Jimmys are cool, Clapton is cool too. So are MANY others.

I find Knopfler to be interesting because he can rip into a song and get ya up on yer feet and moving (like so many others can), but he also plays LONG mellow, thoughtful pieces that entrance me. I hold so still and listen so carefully I'm barely breathing.

I'm in the mood for piano today. I dug through my vinyl an am listening to Ramsey Lewis. My mom (who plays classical piano) says he's the greatest jazz pianist. I just know I like the way he plays.


----------



## DECigar

Samuel Gawith Commonwealth in my Boswell Partially Rusticated Bent


----------



## freestoke

I wish I could play piano like Huey "Piano" Smith. :lol: (You might know him from "Rockin' Pneumonia and the Boogie Woogie Flu". Kickass piano.)

Guess I'll trundle out and get things set up to BBQ and take the ultimate bowl of RY out to keep me company.


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> A Memorial Day musing, listening to two members of our military on The Golf Channel. The host and later the panel calls them "warriors". Speaking as an ex officer and being from a military family, I find this very odd. I think it started sometime this century, possibly in the late 90s, but I'm not sure. It seems to crop up an awful lot the past couple of years, and I have flashbacks to a high school sports team that had to change their team name from "Warriors" to something less offensive to Native Americans. I remember soldiers, sailors, airmen and marines referred to collectively as "servicemen". Maybe they've switched to "warriors" because it's unisex? Anyhow, it seems to apply to anybody in the military now. I'd have been weirded out if somebody had referred to me as "warrior" during a television interview when I was in the service. "War fighters" seems to be fading at least. Call me a linguistic reactionary, I don't like either one.
> 
> RY makes for good grousing! :tu


I'm not much on the use of the term 'warrior' myself; my MOS was electronics tech, not warrior. But I'm curious as to how the word was considered offensive to Native Americans. And this is coming from someone who thinks "Washington Redskins" is an national embarrassment.


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> I'm not much on the use of the term 'warrior' myself; my MOS was electronics tech, not warrior. But I'm curious as to how the word was considered offensive to Native Americans. And this is coming from someone who thinks "Washington Redskins" is an national embarrassment.


I remember it being more the emblem than the name, which was an American Indian, oddly reminiscent of the Washington Redskins. The team name for Washington should be "Palefaces" for 50 years as recompense. By that time, Caucasians should be in the minority and can start complaining about "Vikings", "Pilgrims" and "Conquistadors".

The last scrap of RY to mix with the PA to start the day. Gonna be a nice one and HOT weather is moving in for the week. (Not Texas hot, but hot for around here.) Got our first scramble Saturday! :banana:


----------



## bluesman.54

Currently enjoying a bowl of Davidoff Flake Medallion in a smaller 42 year old Caminetto pipe. This is one of my favorite pipes. Though it is a bent style pipe, the shank is 3' long. A great smoke and a great little pipe. Life is Good!


----------



## DECigar

Samuel Gawith Best Brown Flake in my Preben Holm Freehand


----------



## Stonedog

I finally have a chance to try Solani's Aged Burley Flake. I picked my Savinelli churchwarden for the job. Long stem and small bowl keep the strength and heat down. This is some mighty fine pipe tobacco.


----------



## Desertlifter

In honor of that time way back when, when all of pipedom invaded the cigar side's "what are you smoking" thread...



Birthday DE with a Guiness. Life was good.


----------



## MarkC

A bowl of Christmas Cheer 2003 in my Cavicchi rusticated billiard.


----------



## bluesman.54

Now that right there -- just plain looks GREAT! Thank you for the pictures.......and I won't even mention the forum.....Nope...Not a word....



Desertlifter said:


> In honor of that time way back when, when all of pipedom invaded the cigar side's "what are you smoking" thread...
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday DE with a Guiness. Life was good.


----------



## jco3rd

Hey I'm not the only one enjoying seasonal blends in the summer! haha!


----------



## steinr1

Desertlifter said:


> In honor of that time way back when, when all of pipedom invaded the cigar side's "what are you smoking" thread...
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday DE with a Guiness. Life was good.


What's that strange stick-like thing?

(And for that matter - Where's that strange yellow light coming from?)


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> By that time, Caucasians should be in the minority and can start complaining about "Vikings", "Pilgrims" and "Conquistadors".


There is a youth group which my brother-in-law sends his sons to. They recently had a bit of an "outreach" event to one of the local youth groups from a Mosque. The name of the (very slightly) Christian affiliated group?

"Crusaders".


----------



## steinr1

Apologies for piling the posts in one after another...

Louisiana Flake in a Ropp Montagnarde.


----------



## Stonedog

Stonedog said:


> I finally have a chance to try Solani's Aged Burley Flake. I picked my Savinelli churchwarden for the job. Long stem and small bowl keep the strength and heat down. This is some mighty fine pipe tobacco.


I must learn to hold back on posting about my first bowl of any highly regarded blend. What started out as a great bowl turned ashy and unpleasant. I believe the flake was crammed into the bowl a little too tight and I was smoking it a bit too fast. Live and learn.


----------



## MarkC

It definitely requires a slow smoke, or the taste just doesn't come through.

It's hardly afternoon here, but since I'm already here: Balkan Sasieni to start the day.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> "Crusaders".


:biglaugh:

The word "infidel" springs to mind, which comes from the Latin "infidelis", meaning unfaithful, in contrast to "Semper Fidelis", which means always faithful. KK in the early morning seems to bring out the pedant in me. p


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> :biglaugh:
> 
> The word "infidel" springs to mind, which comes from the Latin "infidelis", meaning unfaithful, in contrast to "Semper Fidelis", which means always faithful. KK in the early morning seems to bring out the pedant in me. p


Looked up "Crusaders". Now called "Urban Saints" since 2006, although everyone still refers to them as Crusaders and their premises still have that up outside. They may have other signs but the mini-bus I saw recently still had the old name up in large letters. Much more religious than I realised. My nephews go for the rugby...

I'd have loved to hear the welcome given to them.

"Today, we welcome a group of young Crusaders into our Mosque. What's the worst that could happen?"

Germain's Rich Dark Flake in an S-M Barling's Make Lovat.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> I'd have loved to hear the welcome given to them.
> 
> "Today, we welcome a group of young Crusaders into our Mosque. What's the worst that could happen?"


Note from the Those Who Learn Nothing from History Department: The Children's Crusade of 1212 did not work out well for the children.

And I have a new grouse! My old standby, songs that tell me what to do, "DANCE!", "GET ON YOUR FEET...", "CELEBRATE!!", has been supplanted by the new trend in advertising of trying to flatter me into using their products, the latest entry the DETESTABLE Michelob Light commercial. "You are a complicated, diverse creature..." Yeah, that's me alright. Must be one I'd REALLY like, huh? Complicated, diverse, and stupid. And WHY can they never get the golf right in a TV commercial that isn't from a club manufacturer? The guys and gals "carrying" their bags would never last two holes with those bags, and the straps are adjusted wrong. WAY wrong. Not one of these actors has ever carried a golf bag a single hole, certainly never farther than from the car to the cart, and probably never been on a golf course before shooting this commercial.


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> "You are a complicated, diverse creature..."


I'm not.

I'll be smoking (simply and singly) the second part-bowl out of my newly acquired and cleaned early 30s Ropp's Make Straight Billiard. The first smoke gives me the confidence to try Dunhill Flake this time around.

View attachment 77748


----------



## freestoke

What was the first half bowl? That looks like a Royal Yacht pipe to me. The nice band rules out PA, I'd say, sort of like drinking beer out a champagne glass. Sturdy. :tu Good for puffing quietly in the shade with an Old Milwaukee, enjoying one's complicated diversity. (And it was Michelob Ultra, not Light.)

Makes me want smoke some ABF, in the FourDot Canadian I think. And some stupid Old Mil.


----------



## OnePyroTec

big glass of unsweetened tea with a Pony Express full of Hobbits Weed


----------



## Tobias Lutz

SPS Kentucky Planter in a GBD Prehistoric


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> What was the first half bowl?


First half-bowl was Davidoff Red; chosen as the mild aromatic would help mask the horrible Tabac Gris smell and taste that the Friendly Froggy left for me. Not yet sure with which tobacco this pipe will be partnered. Not aromatics - that's clearly a job for a Barling Meerschaum. Maybe pure Viginia as the Dunhill Flake was consumed without a relight and with no tongue bite. An omen perhaps. Then again, I need one for Virginia/Perique and I smoke a lot more of that than pure Virginia. Germain's Royal Jersey Perique is calling to me.

The pipe is clearing of the stench of the previous tobacco with just a bit as the heel is reached. I commented earier that I don't remember any (many) estate or new pipe reviews that say anything but "This pipe is a great smoker", but this pipe is a great smoker...


----------



## bluesman.54

Currently enjoying a bowl of Peterson's Irish Flake in one of my favorite Dunhills before going to work. Man this is great tobacco! If you haven't tried it I strongly encourage you to do so. a nice full flavor -- not sweet -- with absolutely no bite. A great afternoon bowl to gear one up for work! I'll be rarin' ta go!


----------



## Thirston

I couldn't get into Irish Flake when I tried it a few years ago as I'm not big on burley. Maybe I'll give it another go soon.

Just enjoying some Opening Night in an old craggy Savinelli.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Old and craggy is good enough for me (love that stem color), perhaps not with MILFs but certainly fine with PILSs.

:tongue:


----------



## Thirston

> :rotfl: Thx.


----------



## DECigar

Samuel Gawith Kendal Cream Flake in my Boswell's Partially Rusticated Poker


----------



## bluesman.54

Beautiful pipe! Thank you for the picture! Perhaps I need one for myself. For I find that I, too, am now old and craggy.....



Thirston said:


> I couldn't get into Irish Flake when I tried it a few years ago as I'm not big on burley. Maybe I'll give it another go soon.
> 
> Just enjoying some Opening Night in an old craggy Savinelli.


----------



## DECigar

Peter Heinrich's Dark Strong Flake in my Boswell's Poker


----------



## Thirston

bluesman.54 said:


> For I find that I, too, am now old and craggy.....


I hear ya... where's that fountain of youth anyway? Thx.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Bagpiper's Dream in a Dr G rusticated apple.


----------



## freestoke

The substantial FourDot pot with a serving of KK. The nicotine is welcome. p


----------



## bluesman.54

I don't know where it is -- but if you find it -- it would be most decent of you to share it with the rest of us.



Thirston said:


> I hear ya... where's that fountain of youth anyway? Thx.


----------



## DECigar

Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture in my Boswell Partially Rusticated Bent


----------



## bluesman.54

@ProbateGeek

This afternoon I enjoyed a bowl of Happy Brown Bogie. I had never had rope tobacco before so it took me awhile to get it rubbed out. It was a very fine smoke in one of my favorite Caminettos. Full flavored -- but not over powering. I really enjoyed this.

I tried to post a thread in the Tobacco Bomb section, but found I am not allowed as I have not been a member for 90 days. So thank you once again Terry, aka ProbateGeek -- for the six generous baggies you sent me of tobaccos I have never tried before -- and probably wouldn't have tried. So far I have enjoyed the first four immensely. The 1792 is my favorite so far. I will be purchasing some of that soon. I just found where I can purchase some -- but only 4 per day. It must be very popular as it is the only tobacco I found with a purchase limit. Thanks again and have a great evening everyone!


----------



## ProbateGeek

bluesman.54 said:


> The _*1792*_ is my favorite so far. I will be purchasing some of that soon. I just found where I can purchase some -- but *only 4 per day*.


Wow, Michael. This best I could manage to smoke would probably be about one tin per day. You da man!

p

Glad you're enjoying them - I wouldn't have sent anything I didn't think you'd like.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> The substantial FourDot pot with a serving of KK. The nicotine is welcome. p


You _had _to mention the KK, dintcha?

Order going in...


----------



## bluesman.54

Very funny! I doubt I could smoke a whole one in a day. But it would be good to have a stash of it. I REALLY like that tobacco!



ProbateGeek said:


> Wow, Michael. This best I could manage to smoke would probably be about one tin per day. You da man!
> 
> p
> 
> Glad you're enjoying them - I wouldn't have sent anything I didn't think you'd like.


----------



## ProbateGeek

bluesman.54 said:


> Very funny! I doubt I could smoke a whole one in a day. But it would be good to have a stash of it. I REALLY like that tobacco!


Yeah -



- I'm thinking I might need to add a little to my stash real soon.


----------



## freestoke

The 4Dot this time. KK, no change. p

Found a place for lunch, serving DINER food! I didn't think it actually existed up here, since there are approximately 300 pizza places in town (population 40000, if that). Had meatloaf and mashed potatoes with gravy! And some green beans (fully cooked! :tu). :mrgreen: Very good, too! Felt almost like Georgia in there. :lol:


----------



## bluesman.54

Apparently -- if I ever grow up -- I want to be just like you! I am so jealous! That is awesome!



ProbateGeek said:


> Yeah -
> 
> 
> 
> - I'm thinking I might need to add a little to my stash real soon.


----------



## ProbateGeek

bluesman.54 said:


> Apparently -- if I ever grow up -- I want to be just like you! I am so jealous! That is awesome!


Awesome - yes, if I still had it all! I think I'm down to a measly 4 jars.

:tongue:


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> . . . And some green beans (fully cooked! :tu). . . .


Something about this scares me, dunno why.

And you had to go and mention the KK yet AGAIN, eh Jim? Like a cruel old uncle of mine...


----------



## bluesman.54

Well then -- time to order! Always a fun time!



ProbateGeek said:


> Awesome - yes, if I still had it all! I think I'm down to a measly 4 jars.
> 
> :tongue:


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of Peter St 41 Cube Cut in a cob. I still can't get over how good cob pipes are. Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## MarkC

Opening Night again. I don't know why, but this tin is really cooking. It will be lucky to last a week.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Something about this scares me, dunno why.
> 
> And you had to go and mention the KK yet AGAIN, eh Jim? Like a cruel old uncle of mine...


KK is the only thing I have open that has sufficient oomph for after a hefty dinner, other than the 1792 that I can't smoke inside and the Happy Bogie that I'm too lazy to slice up tonight. And it's three in a row. Eat your heart out, Terry. :lol:

As for the green beans, I'm with Julia Child, who said something along the lines of, "There's nothing more disgusting than an underdone green bean." I love green beans if they're done right, and these were okay. NOT canned! :tu Hey, I'm from the South, in terms of background, childhood food preferences. I need gravy instead of red sauce from time to time. Not much gravy around here except at home, and I wasn't up for cooking. Plus, there's something special about diner food, as long as it's a good diner. Strange to find such a place so far from civilization.


----------



## MarkC

I get the feeling she wouldn't like my green beans. If there isn't a bit of crunch, I don't want 'em.


----------



## steinr1

Walnut Flake in a Bent Jima. The morning was spent incinerating Aromatic Black Bogie in a tiny Ropp Prince.


----------



## Nachman

Smoked a bowl of Vintage Syrian with a couple of years age on it for my postprandial pipe. I have been without e-mail for the last three days since the last tornado, but about the only emails I get are from Puff.


----------



## freestoke

Well, it's good that you're still there to get them, Nick! I lived in Kansas for a while and heard one, but it was nighttime and I couldn't see it. Don't think we had a storm cellar, either.  But I got REALLY stupid in Biloxi, in 1967, when the sound woke me up. I turned on the radio and they said take cover, because of the tornadoes, so I immediately grabbed my camera, ran outside and got in my car, so I could get some photos! Drove all over town and I still never saw any of them. Some storm chaser I am.

Dart Mix after a WINDY day of golf. Gusts at 26. :faint: Lot of good shots wound up in odd spots today! :shock: And I failed to get it up and down once. out: So I hit four greens and bogied everything else. Pretty happy with my play, though, on a very tough day to score. But we had FAIRWAYS! Apparently somebody that he listens to complained, or too many people did. (I haven't in years.) You could have played the ball down today, for the most part, and whoever mowed returned a few hundred acres of fairways that had been narrowed to the point that it was worthy of the US Open. And the rough is playable! What gives!? It's an exciting development, to say the least.

And what's with the Callaway golf balls? I started hitting the Callaway Tour _i_, back when Phil was hitting them and it's a fantastic good ball. Then they came out with the Tour (is), (ix) and (iz), all of which I have found and played. Can't hit any of them. Fortunately, I'd been buying previous years' Tour i stock, and didn't have to suffer. This year, I decided to try the Chrome. No good. Bad ball for me. Real bad. And I found a new Tour (is) the other day and played that today. blech. Just don't like it. Feels heavy, like the Chrome. I want my ball to BE heavy, but I don't want it to FEEL heavy. But I've found a few Titleist ProV1 and ProV1x balls and played them here and there, and I've decide to order the ProV1, this year's model. Got a $5 ball at golfballs.com for a review I did of the Chrome, so I ordered from them. What the hell. I play a ball for many, many, holes. Like 50 or 100. Just never lose a ball, for all intents and purposes, and when I do it's often got some mileage on it anyhow, so no big loss. Might sound strange, but it's true. Balls are a minor expense, so I can spring for the best, really. And it will be good to get back to Titleist, too. I played them from the '50s right up to the '80s, when I started playing Precepts, Bridgestones, Maxfli and whatever ball came in colors, there for a while. (I liked the yellow.) For about 4 years I've been striking the Callaway, but I'm back to Titleist now. It'll be nice seeing that Titleist on the ball again. And Titleists always feel light when you hit them. They make the best sound for some reason, too. Callaway made a great ball. The new improved version is not improved, in my opinion.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of Solvani Aged Burley Flake in my Ehrlich double bored stem. A very full flavored smoke. Very fine indeed! I could get used to this...


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> :faint: :shock: out: Callaway made a great ball. . .


About all I can take away from Jim's frequent golfing updates. :biggrin:

However, let me here note that I myself prefer a dark green or orange ball, and favor the turning windmills over the hard to master loop-the-loop holes.



bluesman.54 said:


> Enjoying a bowl of Solvani Aged Burley Flake in my Ehrlich double bored stem. A very full flavored smoke. Very fine indeed! I could get used to this...


Surprising that it's just burley, huh? Really complex flavors.


----------



## bluesman.54

Very surprising -- and extremely good. I really like this!



ProbateGeek said:


> About all I can take away from Jim's frequent golfing updates. :biggrin:
> 
> However, let me here note that I myself prefer a dark green or orange ball, and favor the turning windmills over the hard to master loop-the-loop holes.
> 
> Surprising that it's just burley, huh? Really complex flavors.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Just read the following this afternoon, soon to be signed by Oregon's governor:

77th OREGON LEGISLATIVE ASSEMBLY--2013 Regular Session

Enrolled

Senate Bill 444

Sponsored by Senator STEINER HAYWARD, Representatives THOMPSON,
CLEM; Senators BOQUIST, BURDICK, DINGFELDER, MONNES ANDERSON,
MONROE, ROSENBAUM, SHIELDS, Representatives GELSER, GREENLICK,
KENY-GUYER, TOMEI (Presession filed.)

CHAPTER ................

AN ACT

Relating to smoking in a motor vehicle.

Be It Enacted by the People of the State of Oregon:

SECTION 1. { + Section 2 of this 2013 Act is added to and made
a part of the Oregon Vehicle Code. + }
SECTION 2. { + (1)(a) A person commits the offense of smoking
in a motor vehicle if the person smokes in a motor vehicle while
a person under 18 years of age is in the motor vehicle.
(b) As used in this subsection, 'smokes' means to inhale,
exhale, burn or carry a lighted cigarette, cigar, pipe, weed,
plant, regulated narcotic or other combustible substance.
(2) Notwithstanding ORS 810.410, a police officer may enforce
this section only if the police officer has already stopped and
detained the driver operating the motor vehicle for a separate
traffic violation or other offense.
(3) Smoking in a motor vehicle is a:
(a) Class D traffic violation for a first offense.
(b) Class C traffic violation for a second or subsequent
offense. + }
----------

Passed by Senate March 13, 2013
Passed by House June 3, 2013

I believe that's $250 for the first offense, $500 thereafter. You guys have anything like this in your state?


----------



## jco3rd

Geez, not that I'm aware of!


----------



## bluesman.54

Thankfully -- not in Iowa -- yet...



ProbateGeek said:


> Just read the following this afternoon, soon to be signed by Oregon's governor:
> 
> 77th OREGON LEGISLATIVE ASSEMBLY--2013 Regular Session
> 
> Enrolled
> 
> Senate Bill 444
> 
> Sponsored by Senator STEINER HAYWARD, Representatives THOMPSON,
> CLEM; Senators BOQUIST, BURDICK, DINGFELDER, MONNES ANDERSON,
> MONROE, ROSENBAUM, SHIELDS, Representatives GELSER, GREENLICK,
> KENY-GUYER, TOMEI (Presession filed.)
> 
> CHAPTER ................
> 
> AN ACT
> 
> Relating to smoking in a motor vehicle.
> 
> Be It Enacted by the People of the State of Oregon:
> 
> SECTION 1. { + Section 2 of this 2013 Act is added to and made
> a part of the Oregon Vehicle Code. + }
> SECTION 2. { + (1)(a) A person commits the offense of smoking
> in a motor vehicle if the person smokes in a motor vehicle while
> a person under 18 years of age is in the motor vehicle.
> (b) As used in this subsection, 'smokes' means to inhale,
> exhale, burn or carry a lighted cigarette, cigar, pipe, weed,
> plant, regulated narcotic or other combustible substance.
> (2) Notwithstanding ORS 810.410, a police officer may enforce
> this section only if the police officer has already stopped and
> detained the driver operating the motor vehicle for a separate
> traffic violation or other offense.
> (3) Smoking in a motor vehicle is a:
> (a) Class D traffic violation for a first offense.
> (b) Class C traffic violation for a second or subsequent
> offense. + }
> ----------
> 
> Passed by Senate March 13, 2013
> Passed by House June 3, 2013
> 
> I believe that's $250 for the first offense, $500 thereafter. You guys have anything like this in your state?


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> However, let me here note that I myself prefer a dark green or orange ball, and favor the turning windmills over the hard to master loop-the-loop holes.


:lol: A man after my own heart.


----------



## freestoke

The Samsung commercial, with the dinosaur, police cars, Maori warriors and whatnot running and rolling down a beach, has my vote as the most disturbing, unpleasant commercial of all time. The music, possibly original background music for Satanic rituals and human sacrifices, is particularly upsetting. Actually, I think it's merely the music I object to. (Something akin to saying, "It's merely the inability to breathe that makes having my head held underwater by an alligator unenjoyable.")

I'm in a KK rut. The 4Dot hasn't seen PA in days. Got some Happy Bogie intermingled right now, to give it a little extra punch.


----------



## jco3rd

I love how you mix tobaccos. I've got to give that a shot.


----------



## Hambone1

Back to my B&M's Irish Puff (aromatic) in my basket pipe. Pleasant and tasty!


----------



## Hambone1

jco3rd said:


> I love how you mix tobaccos. I've got to give that a shot.


It's because of Freestoke that I keep a healthy stock of PA on hand to mix with other blends that just don't sit well on their own. But sprinkled them in with some PA and it makes it alright.


----------



## jco3rd

I'll have to give that a shot. I also have some PA that I enjoy occasionally, but this would really kick it up a notch. Any special techniques for sprinkling it in?


----------



## bluesman.54

I'm enjoying a bowl of PA now in one of my old tresaured meerschaums. A pleasant way to get work done! Thank you Freestoke!



Hambone1 said:


> It's because of Freestoke that I keep a healthy stock of PA on hand to mix with other blends that just don't sit well on their own. But sprinkled them in with some PA and it makes it alright.


----------



## ProbateGeek

jco3rd said:


> I'll have to give that a shot. I also have some PA that I enjoy occasionally, but this would really kick it up a notch. *Any special techniques for sprinkling it in?*


Keep the pinky of your right hand extended high as you daintily sprinkle the PA in. 
Say 'And voila!' when you're done. 
Smoke.
Rinse. 
Repeat.


----------



## bluesman.54

This could be very, very tricky if one is left handed. Might get the shakes if you try and use your right hand -- and over pour. If that is the case -- replace saying "And voila" with "opps"! This sounds as if it could be a very sensitive art best left to the highly trained blender.



ProbateGeek said:


> Keep the pinky of your right hand extended high as you daintily sprinkle the PA in.
> Say 'And voila!' when you're done.
> Smoke.
> Rinse.
> Repeat.


----------



## jco3rd

Haha! The pinky extended part is the key right? 

I was thinking of using my normal three-tier bowl packing method, but putting a sprinkle of whatever i'm mixing with inbetween, so it is like a PA triple decker sandwich.


----------



## ProbateGeek

jco3rd said:


> Haha! The pinky extended part is the key right?
> 
> I was thinking of using my normal three-tier bowl packing method, but putting a sprinkle of whatever i'm mixing with inbetween, so it is like a PA triple decker sandwich.


That should work admirably. And speaking of admirals...

Multiple layers of The Royal Yacht in a sweating meerschaum. 
Beautiful afternoon!


----------



## bluesman.54

Today I have some serious writing to acomplish. So I had no choice but 1792 Flake in one of my favorite old Caminettos. Work, Work, Work, Work......


----------



## ProbateGeek

bluesman.54 said:


> Today I have some serious writing to accomplish. So I had no choice but 1792 Flake in one of my favorite old Caminettos. Work, *Bliss*, Work, *Bliss*, Work, *Bliss*, Work, *Bliss*......


Fixed that for you, Michael. :tongue:


----------



## bluesman.54

Indeed! Thank you.



ProbateGeek said:


> Fixed that for you, Michael. :tongue:


----------



## DECigar

Penzance in my Don Carlos


----------



## steinr1

1792 Flake in a blue "the pipe" Canadian.

Perhaps it's yet another of my heresies, but I don't think that I will ever really get on with this tobacco so I'm limiting it to a pipe that can be properly cleaned of its taint...

View attachment 77990


----------



## steinr1

1792 Flake in a "the pipe" Canadian...

Just finished the bowl of this. Doesn't take long in a "the pipe"; different way of packing and smoking altogether. My opinion hasn't changed. I thought a while ago (smoking in a Ropp briar Canadian) that I had "got it" and enjoyed those bowls, but no. Not for me. I can't actually fault the tobacco in any way; quality leaf obviously, but the flavour isn't for me. I detect a hint of vanilla which I'm not fond of in the mix and the nicotine kick is just too much, it's left me reeling (so much for needing to inhale to get Vitamin N into the system in quantity). Stronger even than my beloved and very reguar Aromatic Black Bogie rope. I'll inflict it on some local youngsters at my motor club who think they know it all. That ought to show 'em...

Incidentally, a "the pipe" is a very good way of try a tobacco; the pipe adds absolutely nothing to the taste and, if anything the way you use one, enhances it. Cheap enough to buy on fleaBay too.


----------



## freestoke

I wish I still had my "the pipe". out: Beautiful! Good for* Ennerdale*, too, no doubt. ainkiller:

Okay, I do not follow basketball, especially not pro ball, but the Miami Heat seems to have been "stunned", "upset" or otherwise "surprised" in what seems to be about ten straight games in row during the playoffs. Not content with a basketball season that apparently has only one free month during the year, have they changed the playoff format from 7 to 15 games now? Seems odd that they could lose game after game (in shocking upsets no less) and still be in the running. :ask:

Trying another load of KK, this time in the Darth Rader, just to irritate Terry. :evil:


----------



## jco3rd

Thank goodness Terry is here to edit all our statements about tobacco!


----------



## freestoke

jco3rd said:


> Haha! The pinky extended part is the key right?
> 
> I was thinking of using my normal three-tier bowl packing method, but putting a sprinkle of whatever i'm mixing with inbetween, so it is like a PA triple decker sandwich.


The tobacco parfait, a frequently encountered technique among the masters. :tu

Settling in with a bowl of Happy Bogie bolstered PA -- 56 year old PA! p

Things to mix with PA: KK, 1Q, Three Blind Moose, 5B, and any sort of rope, twist or plug.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of Happy Brown Bogie in one of my favorite older Caminettos. More serious writing for the afternoon so I needed a boost!


----------



## steinr1

bluesman.54 said:


> Enjoying a bowl of *Happy Brown Bogie* in one of my favorite older Caminettos. More serious writing for the afternoon so I needed a boost!


Always makes me smile that a stout tobacco such as this should have such a "Disney" name. I expect the jar to burst into song at any moment.

But it also inspires me to have a little bowl or two of SG Black XX rope. More serious name; just as serious tobacco.

How do you prepare your rope tobacco? Some go for cutting into coins and just piling them in. I'm a very finely cut and rubbed out to shag man - oooh, errrrr. (British law requires that I highlight any possible smutty innuendo. I'm a law abiding man.)


----------



## Desertlifter

steinr1 said:


> 1792 Flake in a blue "the pipe" Canadian.
> 
> Perhaps it's yet another of my heresies, but I don't think that I will ever really get on with this tobacco so I'm limiting it to a pipe that can be properly cleaned of its taint...


WAITAMINUTE! Wait. One. Cotton. Pickin'. Minute!!!

1792 Flake has a taint? I've heard of those new Cigars from Venus Tobacco and all, but this is.....different.


----------



## bluesman.54

I am also a finely cut and shagged out man. When I first received it from Terry I quite wasn't sure what to do with it. I had never even seen "Rope" tobacco. I had some strange thoughts and truth-be-told I smelled it to make sure it was indeed tobacco. I wound up getting out the scissors and and rubbing it out. It actually burns quite well that way. An excellent smoke. Good to know you are adept at British law!



steinr1 said:


> Always makes me smile that a stout tobacco such as this should have such a "Disney" name. I expect the jar to burst into song at any moment.
> 
> But it also inspires me to have a little bowl or two of SG Black XX rope. More serious name; just as serious tobacco.
> 
> How do you prepare your rope tobacco? Some go for cutting into coins and just piling them in. I'm a very finely cut and rubbed out to shag man - oooh, errrrr. (British law requires that I highlight any possible smutty innuendo. I'm a law abiding man.)


----------



## MarkC

steinr1 said:


> How do you prepare your rope tobacco? Some go for cutting into coins and just piling them in. I'm a very finely cut and rubbed out to shag man - oooh, errrrr. (British law requires that I highlight any possible smutty innuendo. I'm a law abiding man.)


This is one of my oddities. I haven't been shy about putting down shag cut tobaccos in the past, and I still sneer at them. But when I'm prepping ropes, shag it is.


----------



## Nachman

Even at my age I like a good shag.


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> Even at my age I like a good shag.


:biglaugh:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Now that I'm out of both Kendal Kentucky AND Kendal Dark, I spend most of the day thinking about a really tasty shag.


----------



## steinr1

Noblesse oblige...


"Oooooh errrr!"


----------



## Nachman

Had a good pipeful of SG Navy Flake in a Hardcastle Zulu. It tastes delicious, but has one drawback. Flies love the smell of it. I think it is the combination of latakia and rum. They swarm around and then start biting you to see if you are what smells so good. I toughed it out though because it tasted so fine. Nice hour smoke.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Nachman said:


> Even at my age I like a good shag.


Terry gave me a great shag; my first in ten years.


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> Terry gave me a great shag; my first in ten years.


Just spit coffee through my nose...

Glad I could be of service, a much-needed one, it seems!


----------



## TTecheTTe

steinr1 said:


> 1792 Flake in a "the pipe" Canadian...
> 
> Just finished the bowl of this. Doesn't take long in a "the pipe"; different way of packing and smoking altogether. My opinion hasn't changed. I thought a while ago (smoking in a Ropp briar Canadian) that I had "got it" and enjoyed those bowls, but no. Not for me. I can't actually fault the tobacco in any way; quality leaf obviously, but the flavour isn't for me. I detect a hint of vanilla which I'm not fond of in the mix and the nicotine kick is just too much, it's left me reeling (so much for needing to inhale to get Vitamin N into the system in quantity). Stronger even than my beloved and very reguar Aromatic Black Bogie rope. I'll inflict it on some local youngsters at my motor club who think they know it all. That ought to show 'em...
> 
> Incidentally, a "the pipe" is a very good way of try a tobacco; the pipe adds absolutely nothing to the taste and, if anything the way you use one, enhances it. Cheap enough to buy on fleaBay too.


Goody, you redeemed yourself for maligning 1792 before I could muster a lynch mob as planned, and demanded. The hint of vanilla comes from a what-cha-ma-call-it bean which my brain refuses to produce at this time. I was fearful I wouldn't like it upon receiving my first tin, and especially certain upon opening it to find a fine turd, with requisite aroma, inside.

Gifting it the kiddos is a grand idea. After they hurl, you can inform them that it is a "ladies" tabacco. 

A "the pipe" or Ventura (red/pink) has been on my wish list for the same purpose. Yours is a fine specimen, as expected!


----------



## freestoke

I'm itching to get a "the pipe" again. Right now, I'm thinking about opening something, but I'm not sure what. Might have to go for the Stonehaven, unrack the Four Dot Canadian, and do some real damage. And "America's Best Tasting Beer", of course. Got to have top shelf to go with Stonehaven! :beerchug:


----------



## Thirston

Nachman said:


> Had a good pipeful of SG Navy Flake in a Hardcastle Zulu. It tastes delicious, but has one drawback. Flies love the smell of it. I think it is the combination of latakia and rum. They swarm around and then start biting you to see if you are what smells so good. I toughed it out though because it tasted so fine. Nice hour smoke.


Interesting... I'll have to smoke my SG Navy outdoors sometime and see if CA flies react the same way. Usually enjoy it indoors. Will report back!

A bit of very dried out FVF in my Puff meer.


----------



## freestoke

And I'm back! The FourDot Canadian contains a smoldering musketball of Stonehaven, the Hennepin beer glass full of Old Mil, and it's time to grouse! :banana:

A little background is in order, all of which will dismay the non golfing barbarians in the crowd. (And no, Mari, I am NOT pleased to see the golf telecast introduced with people skating on ice. It's June, Mari. No ice skating.) When I started playing, my parents were not about to buy me a pair of Footjoy golf shoes to go out there and shoot a hundred. Even when I got a lot better, they still only sprung for a pair a Bass, which required weeks of blood-soaked breaking in. Footjoy advertised something like, "Never a blister." They were made in Phoenix, or Delaware or somewhere stateside, back when American products were the class of the world. We made great socks and shirts and shoes and gloves. Really nice, ya know? Footjoy golf shoes were especially "nice". I think making golf shoes may be a forgotten art, now, and somebody like Bill Gates would have to hire an 80 year old shoemakers now out of work to make him a pair of Footjoys. And if there isn't one, Footjoy is no longer, like an extinct language.

It was not until I was a lieutenant in USAF did I have the coin to spring for a pair of Footjoys, and they were all they were cracked up to be. No blisters. Fit like a glove. Great stability. Perfect. I played a lot back then and practiced a lot, too, so I wore them out pretty fast -- there WERE no carts! I went through quite a few pair. Always perfect, no blisters. You really felt like you were going first class with a pair of Footjoys, and you were. I never wore anything else.

Things started heading south about 20 years ago. They continued to make the good ones, at hefty prices, somewhere here in the states, and farmed out the rest to Indonesia or the Philippines or someplace "else". They began to make them from synthetic materials, with ever-cheaper construction, and the quality deteriorated year after year. My previous pair of Footjoys caught me unawares, and I instinctively ordered a "Wide", since I wear a 7.5 D in the old Footjoys. For as long as I can remember, a "Medium" shoe does not normally fit me, but a wide does. They were too wide, since the "Medium" now encompasses everything from C through E. And I know why, which is where this will begin to glaze Terry's eyes: They are constructed on an assembly line with interchangeable parts. Cheap. No cutting the sole to fit the uppers, just a flat deck that will accommodate being attached to any upper, from size 7-10, no wasted time trimming the sole to fit. I think they quit making regular Footjoys here maybe 15 years ago, pricing me out of the "real" ones still made here. Now they don't make the top line at all any more. Gone.

I wore a Stafford last, as I recall. Maybe Stanford? Whatever, it fit my foot. They do not make that last anymore, instead giving choices of algorithmically derived, computer generated from scans of thousands of feet. Gotta fit! They do not fit. The lasts are all wrong for me, possibly because the old Footjoys were made for rich white guys, but the new compound fitting database includes Asian, African, and Native Americans in the mix. And that they don't fit (I stained the heel with blood walking only 9 holes in their most expensive shoe), isn't my biggest complaint. Even my previous pair was not what I would call a comfortable walking shoe; in days of yore, they were great shoes to walk in, but everybody rides around in a cart these days, so who cares? 

Pity. It's gone the way of Sedgefield jeans.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> . . . And I know why, which is where this will begin to glaze Terry's eyes: They are constructed on an assembly line with interchangeable parts. Cheap. No cutting the sole to fit the uppers, just a flat deck that will accommodate being attached to any upper, from size 7-10, no wasted time trimming the sole to fit.


Au contraire, mon frère - that was the only interesting part of the whole post.

:biggrin:


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Au contraire, mon frère - that was the only interesting part of the whole post.
> 
> :biggrin:


What! WHAT!! :shock: Not even the faultless orthography, the elegant punctuation and captivating use of juncture!? sigh. double sigh. Sotweed Bohemians are so misunderstood. Bear in mind, I was under the influence of Stonehaven.


----------



## TTecheTTe

For the record, the hockey season should run 362 days.

I still have my Leather Footjoys, which can only be used in the backyard since they are are spiked. I refuse to wear anything else. As you might suspect, they are a beautiful, classic pierced saddle oxford with the requisite lace flap.

Terry mentioned Callaway earlier. I can't recall the first expensive set of clubs I got my hubby, as they "didn't work" and had to be replaced with an even more expensive set of Pings. They were also defective and were quickly replaced by Callaways. I can't really speak to the putters, as there were over two dozen. Need I even attempt mention of the balls? Clearly he should have been playing on Terry's course.

I only had one cheap ladies set and a Titliest blade. I wish I knew then that I could play with "men's clubs" as I always wished I had those Pings. I'll only shoot Titleist balls and only putt with my blade. I'm simple, very simple.


----------



## DECigar

Frog Morton Cellar in my Savinelli 320


----------



## TTecheTTe

DECigar said:


> Frog Morton Cellar in my Savinelli 320


Perfect, thank you! Got a bowl lit up just in time for the running of the Belmont Stakes. I've been trying to decide what to smoke for the race for the past 30 minutes.


----------



## DECigar

TTecheTTe said:


> Perfect, thank you! Got a bowl lit up just in time for the running of the Belmont Stakes. I've been trying to decide what to smoke for the race for the past 30 minutes.


LOL I suffer from the same condition: "What shall I have-itis". It can truly be annoying =) Honestly you would think it would be easier to pick a baccy 4 ur pipe


----------



## ProbateGeek

After reading again selected portions of this thread, may I say:

I so enjoy pipe people.

ipe:


----------



## MarkC

TTecheTTe said:


> For the record, the hockey season should run 362 days.


Sounds about right; it took me three days to get over the Sharks last game...


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of Solvani Aged Burley in one of my favorite old large Caminettos. As Terry noted -- its hard to believe this is all burley. It is such a flavor packed smoke that it is impossible not to retrohale on almost every puff. Its like you never want it to end. This is truly a great tobacco. If you haven't tried it I highly recommend that you do. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## DECigar

Asthon's Consummate Gentleman in my T. Christiano Bent


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> Enjoying a bowl of Solvani Aged Burley ... If you haven't tried it I highly recommend that you do. You won't be disappointed!


Excellent tobacco, Michael, I agree. I can definitely tell that this Kendal's Kentucky is burley, though. Burning in the 4Dot.

The ProV1 is a fine golf ball. Was really pleased with it today. Not so pleased with how I played, but I hit 4 very nice tee shots, so I got to see how the ball behaves. When you hit it solid, it really goes! Soft feel around the greens. Nothing to complain about whatsoever.


----------



## DECigar

Stonehaven in my no name bulldog


----------



## Desertlifter

Exotique Mixture in my Bjarne Saucer.

Mmmmm.....Balkany goodness.


----------



## steinr1

Germain's Rich Dark Flake in an S-M Barling's Make Lovat. 

Mmmmmm... Germainy.


----------



## steinr1

Last of the afternoon before I decide the transition to evening has occurred.

Picked up my son from school and was a bit early so enjoyed a bit of Ogden's Walnut Flake in a bent Jima while lurking about outside the primary school. I'm sure I didn't look suspicious at all; pipes inspire confidence in the smoker, after all. Well, maybe not a Jima.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> Last of the afternoon before I decide the transition to evening has occurred.
> 
> Picked up my son from school and was a bit early so enjoyed a bit of Ogden's Walnut Flake in a bent Jima while lurking about outside the primary school. I'm sure I didn't look suspicious at all; pipes inspire confidence in the smoker, after all. Well, maybe not a Jima.


You'd be out on bail right now -- maybe -- if you'd have been doing that here in Rome. :spy: SMOKER! SMOKER! It would have been like Invasion of the Body Snatchers -- eekeekeekeekeek!! They'd have to bring in the school psychological counselors to calm the children. (There seem to be more of them than teachers in the public schools. Better the children have therapy sessions to raise their self esteem and learn how to "relate", rather than waste their childhood with all that stupid history and stuff. Think of the iPhone envy these poor children have to deal with these days.)

I'm gonna have a bowl of Sugar Barrel in the Country Gentleman. Been doing nothing but KK and Stonehaven all morning.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Bail for smoking w/in 500yds? I don't think so, unless it was Maryjane, in which case it would be a catch and release. Then there's the creeping offence, and if he was in possession of candy in his trenchcoat pocket. :ballchain:

Enjoying a bowl of Founding Fathers in my MM Dip Apple, for a rest. Today it's been Bald Headed Teacher in the 5th Ave as I've worked on my cellar. What a mess - took me hours to finally determine that two unlabeled jars were SOTE. :doh:


----------



## steinr1

TTecheTTe said:


> Then there's the creeping offence, and if he was in possession of candy in his trenchcoat pocket. :ballchain:


I was lurking, not creeping. And it's a legal requirement at my age to carry a few Werther's Originals.

(Just looked on t'internet to see if the last reference would mean anything in the US. GOOD GOD. There are sugar-free Werther's Originals. SUGAR-FREE. The world really has gone mad.)


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> (Just looked on t'internet to see if the last reference would mean anything in the US. GOOD GOD. There are sugar-free Werther's Originals. SUGAR-FREE. The world really has gone mad.)


As further proof of this, last Friday evening I went to my usual grocery store to pick up some buttermilk for Saturday morning buttermilk pancakes. Guess what they offered? *FAT FREE* BUTTERMILK!

What the hell is the point? Mad, indeed...


----------



## TTecheTTe

steinr1 said:


> I was lurking, not creeping. And it's a legal requirement at my age to carry a few Werther's Originals.


Uh oh, lurking with candy (legal or contraband) is a capital offense.



ProbateGeek said:


> As further proof of this, last Friday evening I went to my usual grocery store to pick up some buttermilk for Saturday morning buttermilk pancakes. Guess what they offered? *FAT FREE* BUTTERMILK!
> 
> What the hell is the point? Mad, indeed...


Actually, real buttermilk is fat free and sweet and can not be found retail, so anything labeled "buttermilk" is just plain wrong. I was able to grocery shop this weekend and accidently picked up FAT FREE whipping cream. :hmm: That's some majic trick...

Ah, Penzance! I was actually looking at it just a bit ago, but took the KK (muchas gracias for both).


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> Actually, real buttermilk is fat free and sweet and can not be found retail, so anything labeled "buttermilk" is just plain wrong.


In defense of buttermilk, which I don't even care for, isn't it the liquid left over from making butter? The cream supposedly has been removed to create butter, so though misleading, it's still descriptive.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Well - ya learn something new every day: The myth of "authentic" full-fat buttermilk - Heraclitean River

I note a whole lotta KK smoking going on out there... :mischief:


----------



## DECigar

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired in my Boswell's Partially Rusticated Poker. Working from home has its advantages =)


----------



## freestoke

Had some Dart Mix driving home, pretty satisfied with my play today. Some nice irons finally showing up, possibly due to the fact that the owner HAS A NEW MOWER!! Or at least an old one that's been fixed. WE HAVE FAIRWAYS! :banana: And I really like this ProV1. :smile:

Old Mil and a bowl of Stonehaven in the Country Gentleman, while a grill some chicken. More rain on the morrow, though. sigh.


----------



## mercop

A bowl of Professors Own


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I had a bowl of RY in the dedicated bent acorn driving up the mountain to work this afternoon.


----------



## TTecheTTe

After a 3OT Game 1, a couple of cases of liquor may be in order for the next 3 games. Geez, did I need a drink last night! Nearly chawed through my bit watching five tense hours of real men, in shorts, play inside with sticks.

Much more relaxing watching men, in long pants, hit a stick outside. I really like the Merion course the USGA is playing on today, which is a nice change from the unimpressive courses I seen the past few months. 

Cobbing FVF today. Don't see it changing, either.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Trout Stream in a MM Cob


----------



## Stonedog

I'm about to try the last of the samples DanR sent: C&D Strawberry Cavendish


----------



## steinr1

A lovely little shag (made of SG Black XX) in the garden. Beautiful sunny day, but still a bit chill when the wind blows.

I've calculated the amount of tobacco that the pipe I habitually use for these ropes holds. Hard to measure directly as it is so small. But over a large number of bowls its worked out to a bit under two grams packed quite hard. This last bowl just lasted half an hour - one light to ash. Maybe I SHOULD go in for that saddest of occupations, the slow pipe smoking competition. It would have to be an international event, as the UK law on public smoking means that indoor events (which you really need for this) are banned. 

(Actually, a quick search of t'internet shows that the 2011 US National time was 1 hour, 20 minutes and 22 seconds from a 3 gram load. By some bearded owd duffer. Damn! I'm useless at this too. But wait! This was out in the blowy breeze. I'm going with "I'd have gone twice as long indoors.")


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying another bowl of Ennerdale Flake in my Hardcastle Select 597. Good thing they sell this in bulk and not just tins! Though Terry warned me that it would ghost my pipe -- this stuff will ghost your taste buds too! I am able to enjoy the taste long after the smoke is finished. Makes making hospital rounds almost enjoyable.


----------



## jco3rd

steinr1 said:


> But wait! This was out in the blowy breeze. I'm going with "I'd have gone twice as long indoors.")


You need to stop informing us about your shags in the garden. This is a public forum. ;-)

I'd have gone twice as long indoors with about 5 relights!! I really like smoking in a wind, I feel it is easier to keep the pipe lit. Probably does make the overall time shorter though!


----------



## steinr1

The day so far has been chill and overcast; sunny and warm; black sky and torrential rain; briefly sunny again. With a strong wind blowing throughout. Presently It's overcast again. Who knows what the rest of the day will bring. Welcome to England.

Tobacco today has been shagged-out SG Black XX and a bit of 1792 Flake "plasticked" in a blue Canadian "the pipe". I can make up words too. The 1792 Flake is mainly for disciplinary purposes. I'm just packing the bent Jima with Ogden's Walnut Flake. Disgusting muck and not enough of it.


----------



## freestoke

Well, Robert, you seem to be describing Central New York weather, what with the occcasional sun. I lived in West Runton, Norfolk for almost 3 years, and saw the sun only twice. On one of those occasions, the temperature soared into the 70s and dozens died.

I've decided to refill the PA jar. p


----------



## DECigar

Frog Morton Across the Pond in my Mario Grandi Partially Rusticated Bent. Oriental Sweetness!


----------



## bluesman.54

1792 in my bent Savinelli Alligator. Relaxing way to prepare for work later today. 1792 is a great smoke -- and this is a favorite pipe -- with a cup of Verona coffee -- Life is Good!! Hope everyone is having a grand day!


----------



## mercop

Getting ready to smoke a local blend, Newman's Own a bit later tonight. I love some front porch sitting- George


----------



## ProbateGeek

Some pre-lunch Royal Yacht in the Stanwell Antique this afternoon - burns so clean.


----------



## jco3rd

Had a nice bowl of EMP in a no-name Italian briar whilst working on a few projects in the garage.


----------



## Er999

Had some dry old Toby in a mm cob(from just for him website) came from a middle earth sampler pack that I have been neglecting for a few months now....


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of Sovani Aged Burley Flake in a Peterson 506. This is a wonderful blend. Nice full bodied taste. Very relaxing for Father's day! Though I am beginning to crave some more Ennerdale...


----------



## Tobias Lutz

MacBaren HH Highland in a Charatan's Make


----------



## freestoke

Okay, the rain has stopped for now. BARELY got in nine before it hit, with the trunk slamming shut with the first raindrops. Close! Lotsa lightening. :shock:

And I have an afternoon grouse. A nation with so many nanny laws has somehow missed mudflaps, a sensible highway safety feature. I mean MUDFLAPS! Ones that actually work. I've actually seen some trucks on the road with pretty effective mudflaps, but stupid zootcars like mustangs can give a six wheeler a run for the money. Indeed, practically any car on the road kicks up an unacceptable amount of road spray in the rain. I use RAINEX, so it's not so bad, but most have their view of the road pretty severely impaired in a rainstorm, because of the spray. They have a law to turn on your headlights, but virtually nothing controls this stupid, avoidable, dangerous inconvenience of roadspray. Why do I care? Because I want to wallow in the angst of Corvette and Ferrari drivers having to install giant mudflats on their vehicles. :lol:

A little Dart Mix in the Pride! Hit a few really good little shots around the green today. Getting the hand of this "drop and stop" ProV1. Like one of the old ballata balls!


----------



## TTecheTTe

:hurt:

Oh, you poor thing :violin: you only got in a front nine before the :rain: rain! Seriously, Jim, can't you rant :rant: on something of international import for change, like I did?

Michael had usurped your Ennerdale authority while you were AWOL. His conspicuous consumption of various of other baccys upon your sudden return surely indicate he fears your wrath. :crash:

Mmmm, I'm smoking candy! LTF (that's Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake to you, Robert) in what else, a cob.


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> :hurt:
> 
> Oh, you poor thing :violin: you only got in a front nine before the :rain: rain! Seriously, Jim, can't you rant :rant: on something of international import for change, like I did?


Hey, I'm 70 and I walk and push a cart, Mari. I only play nine these days. Cut me some slack here! :lol:

I was glad to BEAT the rain, Mari. As for consequential ravings -- mine would not be allowed here.









*Ennerdale*. sigh. Not allowed to smoke it indoors...actually, I'm not sure I WANT to smoke it indoors. ainkiller:

But that's a good idea! It's beautiful out there and it might keep away the mosquitoes.


----------



## bluesman.54

Ennerdale is hard to beat. I am planning on having some this evening during the hockey game. I have grown extremely fond of it. It is good they sell it in bulk!

And Mari is correct -- I did call dibs on that pipe should she ever desire to part with it. You gotta move quick!

Furhter thank you Mari for explaining LTF -- I wouldn't have gotten it either! I have so much to learn.



freestoke said:


> Hey, I'm 70 and I walk and push a cart, Mari. I only play nine these days. Cut me some slack here! :lol:
> 
> I was glad to BEAT the rain, Mari. As for consequential ravings -- mine would not be allowed here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ennerdale*. sigh. Not allowed to smoke it indoors...actually, I'm not sure I WANT to smoke it indoors. ainkiller:
> 
> But that's a good idea! It's beautiful out there and it might keep away the mosquitoes.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Jeez, Jim, I had no idea you were so :baby: young! Youngsters are generally found on Terry's course.  Oh, and yes, you were correct about buttermilk.

Yeah, Michael, you got me on the Ennerdale this afternoon! I hadn't any for a good month at least, most likely two, so have been thinking about it the past few days.

Most especially after last night, after a disconcerting first affair with LNF which was eerily remininist (sp -2) of my early, and fleeting, relationship with Ennerdale. I highly suspected they had co-mingled in some unspeakable manner, and my suspicions were confirmed this afternoon with my first puff of Ennerdale. Undeniably, the taint of Ennerdale was all over my LNF sample and I fear is ruined and no longer welcome in polite society.

Had recently finished my last bowl of Ennerdale for the night, and must eat and get ready to watch the Hawks beat the the Bruins. My new hussy-red and black cob, Hawks colors, is the pipe for the night. Think I'll go back to the candy for the night - Lux Twist Flake - with a root beer.


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> Think I'll go back to the candy for the night - Lux Twist Flake - with a root beer.


Careful with that LTF, Mari, I find it on the bity side if I don't take it easy. I'm giving the FourDot pot a go with Stonehaven and some coffee. We'll need to get lucky with the rain again tomorrow. :faint: I am a little sick of rain at this point. Gonna be in the 60s here Weds and Thurs, but at least the sun will be shining.


----------



## TTecheTTe

freestoke said:


> Careful with that LTF, Mari, I find it on the bity side if I don't take it easy.


Thank you for warning! Just received a good sample from Jack, so it is my first experience with it.


----------



## bluesman.54

A month or two without Ennerdale? I sure if we were to check -- surely that is against the Geneva Convention! Go Blackhawks!



TTecheTTe said:


> Jeez, Jim, I had no idea you were so :baby: young! Youngsters are generally found on Terry's course.  Oh, and yes, you were correct about buttermilk.
> 
> Yeah, Michael, you got me on the Ennerdale this afternoon! I hadn't any for a good month at least, most likely two, so have been thinking about it the past few days.
> 
> Most especially after last night, after a disconcerting first affair with LNF which was eerily remininist (sp -2) of my early, and fleeting, relationship with Ennerdale. I highly suspected they had co-mingled in some unspeakable manner, and my suspicions were confirmed this afternoon with my first puff of Ennerdale. Undeniably, the taint of Ennerdale was all over my LNF sample and I fear is ruined and no longer welcome in polite society.
> 
> Had recently finished my last bowl of Ennerdale for the night, and must eat and get ready to watch the Hawks beat the the Bruins. My new hussy-red and black cob, Hawks colors, is the pipe for the night. Think I'll go back to the candy for the night - Lux Twist Flake - with a root beer.


----------



## steinr1

Dunhill Standard Mixture in a no-name meerschaum Pot.


----------



## freestoke

I find myself with a dying bowl of Dart Mix in the Legend. Excuse me for a sec, gotta run get another bowl full...:rapture:...:faint: There...

Okay. (Let me get this thing lit...) Okay. Now I've misplaced my golf tee. :spy: Ah...now, what was I saying? :ask:

Ah!









:ask:

No, that wasn't it. I must need another Old Mil, you know, a can of "America's Best Tasting Beer".


----------



## bluesman.54

Davidoff Flake Medallion in a Hardcastle. Very relaxing!


----------



## AndrewV

McConnel oriental in the True I, while sitting at work helping these customer s with all of their needs.


----------



## TTecheTTe

So that's what golf tees are for! :doh: Thanks, Jim! I was smoking KK in my tiny Tambo clay early today, and thinking that I needed to open a bottle of wine so that I could have the cork to carve for a tamper. After a little sanding, the tee fit my clay perfectly, and also cups (no more burned fingers, ouch)! Gee, now I'm getting a real smoke out of this tiny pipe.

Cobbing BLB.


----------



## AndrewV

At work.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

SPS Kentucky Planter in a Gatlinburlier house pipe


----------



## steinr1

Ogden's Walnut Flake in a bent Jima followed by Germain's Rich Dark flake in an S-M Barling's Make Lovat. Smoked out in the garden on this more usual dull day following yesterday's unexpected scorcher. I prefer it less warm so I'm happy.


----------



## mercop

Boswell's Berry Cobbler


----------



## freestoke

Chuffed, I am! Just for the record, despite it not quite going in, I am TAKING the last putt at number nine. Verticut, and some lout had stepped right on the hole, depressing the rim. The pros do NOT have to put (or putt) up with that kind of shinola. They just don't. They don't have to suffer being in a footprint in the bunker -- there ARE no footprints in the bunkers. Lost ball? HIGHLY unlikely. Is the ball careening out of bounds? Into the trees? Nope, the grandstand stops all that nonsense, nothing but a little chip and putt for par. A little trouble seeing the line on that putt, just ask your caddy. (I strongly suspect that the real difference between first and second tier professional golfers is the quality of their caddies, rather than the quality of their games. I think the PGA players should have to carry their own bags. Caddies are so 20th Century, so* Caddyshack*, ya know? How many golfers do you know that use a caddy these days?.) I REFUSE to allow that putt to lip out. So I shot 36 today, even par, two bogies, two birdies (and one of those at the last, is that perfectly clear?). As I said, I am CHUFFED!

Old Milwaukee and Dart Mix all around! :beerchug:


----------



## AndrewV

freestoke said:


> Chuffed, I am! Just for the record, despite it not quite going in, I am TAKING the last putt at number nine. Verticut, and some lout had stepped right on the hole, depressing the rim. The pros do NOT have to put (or putt) up with that kind of shinola. They just don't. They don't have to suffer being in a footprint in the bunker -- there ARE no footprints in the bunkers. Lost ball? HIGHLY unlikely. Is the ball careening out of bounds? Into the trees? Nope, the grandstand stops all that nonsense, nothing but a little chip and putt for par. A little trouble seeing the line on that putt, just ask your caddy. (I strongly suspect that the real difference between first and second tier professional golfers is the quality of their caddies, rather than the quality of their games. I think the PGA players should have to carry their own bags. Caddies are so 20th Century, so* Caddyshack*, ya know? How many golfers do you know that use a caddy these days?.) I REFUSE to allow that putt to lip out. So I shot 36 today, even par, two bogies, two birdies (and one of those at the last, is that perfectly clear?). As I said, I am CHUFFED!
> 
> Old Milwaukee and Dart Mix all around! :beerchug:


Great read! Understood none of it, but interesting nonetheless.

Not smoking anything, letting the tongue heal. Amazing how a nice buzz can make you completely unaware of your burning tongue.


----------



## DECigar

Frog Morton across the Pond in my Savinelli Rusticated Bent Billiard (606 EX)


----------



## jco3rd

Royal yacht in my Peterson seconds billiard!


----------



## ProbateGeek

The GLORIOUS 1792 Flake in my Savinelli billiard. Oh my, but the sweetness - the nectar of life!


----------



## bluesman.54

1792 or Ennerdale? Which is better? Such are the trials we face in this world.



ProbateGeek said:


> The GLORIOUS 1792 Flake in my Savinelli billiard. Oh my, but the sweetness - the nectar of life!


----------



## ProbateGeek

bluesman.54 said:


> 1792 or Ennerdale? Which is better? Such are the trials we face in this world.


Not THAT much of a trial for those of us blessed with more than one pipe.

But 1792 has my vote.


----------



## bluesman.54

Fortunately then -- I am among the blessed -- many times over. 1792 is a favorite -- but that Ennerdale flake is heavenly! Decisions, Decisions, Decisions....



ProbateGeek said:


> Not THAT much of a trial for those of us blessed with more than one pipe.
> 
> But 1792 has my vote.


----------



## DanR

AndrewV said:


> Great read! Understood none of it, but interesting nonetheless.
> 
> Not smoking anything, letting the tongue heal. Amazing how a nice buzz can make you completely unaware of your burning tongue.


It happens. For a quicker remedy, pick up some Biotene at your local Walgreens and swish nightly. Cleans a sore tongue right up!


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> Chuffed, I am! Just for the record, despite it not quite going in, I am TAKING the last putt at number nine. Verticut, and some lout had stepped right on the hole, depressing the rim. The pros do NOT have to put (or putt) up with that kind of shinola. They just don't. They don't have to suffer being in a footprint in the bunker -- there ARE no footprints in the bunkers. Lost ball? HIGHLY unlikely. Is the ball careening out of bounds? Into the trees? Nope, the grandstand stops all that nonsense, nothing but a little chip and putt for par. A little trouble seeing the line on that putt, just ask your caddy. (I strongly suspect that the real difference between first and second tier professional golfers is the quality of their caddies, rather than the quality of their games. I think the PGA players should have to carry their own bags. Caddies are so 20th Century, so* Caddyshack*, ya know? How many golfers do you know that use a caddy these days?.) I REFUSE to allow that putt to lip out. So I shot 36 today, even par, two bogies, two birdies (and one of those at the last, is that perfectly clear?). As I said, I am CHUFFED!
> 
> Old Milwaukee and Dart Mix all around! :beerchug:


I think you're right, Jim. I am a subpar golfer (wait, what?) at best, but one of the best games I ever played was with a caddy. By the 3rd hole he had me dialed in, and saved me on every hole thereafter. Did it make me a pro player? No, certainly not. But my game was awesome that day! All because I had a guy that was better than me at the game telling me what to do (or not to do) at every swing. And don't be chuffed, that's an awesome score even if you took the 37! :thumb:


----------



## AndrewV

DanR said:


> It happens. For a quicker remedy, pick up some Biotene at your local Walgreens and swish nightly. Cleans a sore tongue right up!


I'll get some Dan thanks! The give it time method sucks!


----------



## steinr1

DanR said:


> And don't be *chuffed*, that's an awesome score even if you took the 37! :thumb:


As a native speaker (more or less), I'll translate the British argot which Jim has used in correct context and with perfect syntax.

"I am extremely pleased and self-satisfied."

(Or so I presume. Like Andrew, this means little to me. I merely enjoy the occasional venting of spleen.)


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> And don't be chuffed, that's an awesome score even if you took the 37! :thumb:


"Chuffed" means really pleased with yourself, Dan. British/Australian slang. I have the image of it meaning you're puffed up. :lol: So I was really happy with how I played, just miffed that the last putt didn't actually reach the bottom of the hole. :frown: Caddies really help, if they're any good. Even if they're not, actually, because at least they take charge of the load, so you stay fresher. Audrey caddied me to two consecutive Rome City Senior Amateur championship wins -- almost 20 years ago! :shock:

More PA in the 4Dot. Been missing it! p


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> "Chuffed" means really pleased with yourself...


But beware of "chuff" as in "_Pleased? Was I chuff!_" which means rather the opposite. Or "_He was as tight as a gnats chuff_" which refers to an anatomical feature of the female persuasion which, in a gnat, is quite likely to be "tight".

Just finished a bowl of Dunhill Standard Mixture in a no-name meerschaum Pot. I was quite chuffed with it.

Chuff is a word best said with a Yorkshire accent. Brighouse, possibly. Try it...


----------



## DanR

Oh, ok. I read the whole thing as if Jim was really pissed off. I'll try using it in the right context, "my wife got some new lingerie for her chuff, and later I was chuffed!"


----------



## AndrewV

DanR said:


> Oh, ok. I read the whole thing as if Jim was really pissed off. I'll try using it in the right context, "my wife got some new lingerie for her chuff, and later I was chuffed!"


Rofl! ound:


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of KK in an old Caminetto after a long day at the hospital. Life is Good!


----------



## freestoke

Hope you're feeling better, Michael! I'm really enjoying a nice FourDot pot of PA. (The real deal Sasieni, not the 4Dot. p)

PA is like a pipe test kit: You smoke PA in it to determine if anything is amiss. If it doesn't burn right, something is amiss. If the pipe tastes funky it gets juicy, something is amiss. A pipe that fails to smoke PA perfectly is defective, by definition. You don't actually have to like PA to use it effectively, but it's a happy coincidence that I do like it. And once a pipe has passed the PA test, I reload with PA plus some Happy Bogie or something stout to exercise its full powers.


----------



## bluesman.54

I am feeling much better -- thank you. My ankle is healing nicely, but now the knee on the other leg is messed up from over compensating for the ankle. But in time -- all will be well. Fortunately I can still work so money is still coming in.

And good news -- my pipe passed the PA test. Even bettter -- I actually like it. It isn't all that flavorful -- but it is a nice cool smoke to begin the day with. And then it was on to the Ennerdale Flake. I am so lucky they sell that in bulk. I have been going through quite a bit. It not only ghosts the pipe -- but I love the taste that lingers after. Its like getting a bonus!

Thanks again for the good wishes. And may all be well with you and yours.



freestoke said:


> Hope you're feeling better, Michael! I'm really enjoying a nice FourDot pot of PA. (The real deal Sasieni, not the 4Dot. p)
> 
> PA is like a pipe test kit: You smoke PA in it to determine if anything is amiss. If it doesn't burn right, something is amiss. If the pipe tastes funky it gets juicy, something is amiss. A pipe that fails to smoke PA perfectly is defective, by definition. You don't actually have to like PA to use it effectively, but it's a happy coincidence that I do like it. And once a pipe has passed the PA test, I reload with PA plus some Happy Bogie or something stout to exercise its full powers.


----------



## bluesman.54

Now that Jim has shared the PA Pipe Test Theory, I am enjoying a bowl of PA in an old Stanwell that is a favorite of mine before heading over to work. So far -- so good. Had to pick up some extra PA today to be able to further my testing this weekend after work. I am glad they sell it in bulk and not just in pouches! I actually looked today and was a bit surprised at all the pipes I do have. I am talking about some serious testing here folks! Wow! Now if I could just get my hands on a real 4Dot (as opposed to Four Dot) like Jim speaks of - all would be right with the world. Maybe E-bay....


----------



## bluesman.54

PS: Funny in a way -- I haven't bought a "new" pipe for over 25 years. I would only ocassionally smoke them. Cigars were the thing and I realished in them. It's funny in that I joined Puff on the cigar side -- and now find myself almost exlusively on the pipe side. I still enjoy a cigar a day -- which is way down from where I was. But now I enjoy several pipes a day. Curious business this Puff thing is...


----------



## freestoke

Back home with the FourDot and some PA, spiked heavily with rope. Enjoying a little coffee and getting set to make up some tuna salad to go with the great bean salad Audrey made a few days ago. I love bean salad. Can't get over how lousy I played today. Everything thin. Yesterday, I didn't miss a tee shot, crushed them all, today I didn't hit any good ones. :dunno:


----------



## AndrewV

bluesman.54 said:


> PS: Funny in a way -- I haven't bought a "new" pipe for over 25 years. I would only ocassionally smoke them. Cigars were the thing and I realished in them. It's funny in that I joined Puff on the cigar side -- and now find myself almost exlusively on the pipe side. I still enjoy a cigar a day -- which is way down from where I was. But now I enjoy several pipes a day. Curious business this Puff thing is...


I completely understand. Started with cigars. Was never a big cigar smoke but I enjpyed them. Told myself after I learn cigars i'll give pipes a try. Had talked my dad into getting me a walgreens pipe and tobacco back before I was age so you know how that turned out. Years later I'm smoking these cigars but that thought always stuck with me. There was a pipe in my smoke shop that I always wanted and finally got the nerve to ask my boss how much it would be for me. Ever since then I looked for a good pipe community and found puff. So here I am now a pipe smoker, never learned all there was to know about cigars and I rarely rarely smoke them. But I can always find time for atleast one bowl in one of my pipes. Puff definately played a huge role, with such great people how can one not want to be more like them.


----------



## freestoke

Now it's the X-out Pride full of SB and Happy Bogie. Excellent mix! (And the tuna and bean salad was superior! :tu)


----------



## bluesman.54

Amen! The people here at Puff have not only rekindled the interest for me -- but they have so much knowledge to share that so greatly enhances the joy of smoking my pipes. I am blessed in that I had a fairly large collection from the 70's and I inherited a lot of pipes from the same era from my Father when he died. It is a true joy to pick the pipe back up again and learn so much more than I knew before. BB King is great -- but in this case he is also wrong -- for in this matter-- The Thrill Is Back!! It is hard to beat a fine quality pipe and a fine quality pipe tobacco...VERY hard to beat!



AndrewV said:


> I completely understand. Started with cigars. Was never a big cigar smoke but I enjpyed them. Told myself after I learn cigars i'll give pipes a try. Had talked my dad into getting me a walgreens pipe and tobacco back before I was age so you know how that turned out. Years later I'm smoking these cigars but that thought always stuck with me. There was a pipe in my smoke shop that I always wanted and finally got the nerve to ask my boss how much it would be for me. Ever since then I looked for a good pipe community and found puff. So here I am now a pipe smoker, never learned all there was to know about cigars and I rarely rarely smoke them. But I can always find time for atleast one bowl in one of my pipes. Puff definately played a huge role, with such great people how can one not want to be more like them.


----------



## steinr1

bluesman.54 said:


> BB King is great -- but in this case he is also wrong -- for in this matter-- The Thrill Is Back!


In this case, I think I'll go with Barbecue Bob (and others).

"_I'm going to the river, get me a dang ole (??) rockin' chair. If the blues overtake me gonna rock 'em 'way from here._"

Just remember to take your pipe as well.

SG Black XX in a newly reamed version of my tiny Ropp Prince. Don't like it. The cake needs to build again to epic proportions.


----------



## bluesman.54

Barbecue Bob -- not familiar with him. I have a good friend playing blues over there in London. His name is Johnny Morano -- goes by the name Midnite Johnny. If you get a chance to see him I highly recommend it. And please tell him Michael Musick says hello. I played a few years with him, Rick Oaks (drums) and Harvey Mandell (Guitar). I was the best man at his first wedding -- but I think he has forgiven me. If Eric Clapton or Robert Cray or Buddy Guy is in town they always stop by to sit in. Great show!

And I will remember to take my pipe to the river. I actually fish in a lot of rivers and ponds over here -- and now -- always take my pipe with me. Used to take cigars -- but now I take a pipe.

And yes, it takes awhile to build the cake back up -- but it is worth the effort. There are few pleasures in life like a well caked quality pipe with some quality tobacco. We have to take our pleasures where we find them!



steinr1 said:


> In this case, I think I'll go with Barbecue Bob (and others).
> 
> "_I'm going to the river, get me a dang ole (??) rockin' chair. If the blues overtake me gonna rock 'em 'way from here._"
> 
> Just remember to take your pipe as well.
> 
> SG Black XX in a newly reamed version of my tiny Ropp Prince. Don't like it. The cake needs to build again to epic proportions.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of KK in one of my favorite Caminettos. I am growing quite fond of this tobacco. Though I am already thinking of a bowl of Ennerdale Flake in my Thompsom meer. Life is Good!


----------



## steinr1

bluesman.54 said:


> Barbecue Bob -- not familiar with him.


Sometimes known by his actual name Robert Hicks. County bluesman on the Atlanta circuit in the 1920s. Brother of Charlie Hicks sometimes known as Charlie Lincoln or Laughing Charlie. Distinctive "laughing style". Worth a listen to both - Bob was an early user of a frailing guitar style for blues, he's considered rather influental. As was sadly often the case, he died very young. Unusually, not at the hands of a woman.

I'm a big fan of the early country blues style myself. I'll see if I can get a chance to check out your mate. Not heard of him, I think - sorry.


----------



## bluesman.54

Thanks. I'll check them out. Always interested in learning about blues history.



steinr1 said:


> Sometimes known by his actual name Robert Hicks. County bluesman on the Atlanta circuit in the 1920s. Brother of Charlie Hicks sometimes known as Charlie Lincoln or Laughing Charlie. Distinctive "laughing style". Worth a listen to both - Bob was an early user of a frailing guitar style for blues, he's considered rather influental. As was sadly often the case, he died very young. Unusually, not at the hands of a woman.
> 
> I'm a big fan of the early country blues style myself. I'll see if I can get a chance to check out your mate. Not heard of him, I think - sorry.


----------



## freestoke

Wow, Michael! Some major name droppin' there! I am definitely impressed! :tu Gotta a clip of anything to post? :mrgreen:

Hit it pretty good, but I was helpless around the greens. I've hit it worse and broken par, but not today! :frown: Consoling myself with some Sweet Rum Twist mixed with PA. Very nice!


----------



## bluesman.54

Jim -- I'll see of I can't find you a clip.



freestoke said:


> Wow, Michael! Some major name droppin' there! I am definitely impressed! :tu Gotta a clip of anything to post? :mrgreen:
> 
> Hit it pretty good, but I was helpless around the greens. I've hit it worse and broken par, but not today! :frown: Consoling myself with some Sweet Rum Twist mixed with PA. Very nice!


----------



## bluesman.54

Google Midnite Johnny Band and you'll find a bunch of stuff on him.



bluesman.54 said:


> Jim -- I'll see of I can't find you a clip.


----------



## freestoke

I was a little more interested in a clip of YOU playing! :smile:

Was smoking some Dart Mix earlier and noticed as I filled the Legend that I had gone completely codger. Bear in mind, that I did my first 3-stage fill in 1961 and recently graduated to musketballing, and Frank fills, but I found myself doing what my father did, ie, sticking the pipe in the jar, using it like a scoop, thien mashing load in with my finger. Real precision, there. I've come to the conclusion that the only thing that matters in filling a pipe is not to pack it too tight.


----------



## bluesman.54

I don't think Johnny has any up with the band I was in with him. He is posting his England stuff now. Though I heard he is moving back to the States latter this year.

Enjoyed a bowl of 1792 in my Celtic this afternoon before work. I was ready when it was go time.



freestoke said:


> I was a little more interested in a clip of YOU playing! :smile:
> 
> Was smoking some Dart Mix earlier and noticed as I filled the Legend that I had gone completely codger. Bear in mind, that I did my first 3-stage fill in 1961 and recently graduated to musketballing, and Frank fills, but I found myself doing what my father did, ie, sticking the pipe in the jar, using it like a scoop, thien mashing load in with my finger. Real precision, there. I've come to the conclusion that the only thing that matters in filling a pipe is not to pack it too tight.


----------



## steinr1

Although I'd be fully justified in opening some Tree Mixture (I smoked up the last of my Standard Mixture like a good boy), I decided to have a bowl of Louisiana Flake in my large knockabout Ropp Montagnarde. It's been a bit neglected due to a Germain's Royal Jersey Perique frenzy. Beautifully integrated Virginia and Perique with just enough tonquin flavour, again well integrated, with healthy, but not overpowering Lakeland essence riding over the top. Why does anyone (in particular me) bother smoking anything else? The Va/Per balance is just perfect; neither dominates or overpowers the other. Tour de force tobacco blending.

But back to Royal Jersey Perique in a clay...


----------



## El wedo del milagro

HV in a Hilson "vintage" bent bulldog.

Today is a strange day. It's nice weather here as far as I'm concerned, but most of our guests come from Texas or Oklahoma and think it's cold here.

Well, a woman with a STRONG backwoods accent and wearing a "keep Austin weird" t-shirt braless just strolled by. Her nipples were pop-poppin'! She noticed me and Kat lookin' at her, so she flashed us and asked me if I'd like to "tweak her nipples". (LOL) I said I didn't think my fiancée would like it, and I pointed at Kat standin' next to me. She then asked Kat if she would like to tweak her nipples. Hahahhahahahahahhahahahhahahah! 

I love workin' in a resort town!


----------



## steinr1

El wedo del milagro said:


> Well, a woman with a STRONG backwoods accent and wearing a "keep Austin weird" t-shirt braless just strolled by. Her nipples were pop-poppin'!


That's just poor upbringing. Someone should have told her that it's rude to point.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

steinr1 said:


> That's just poor upbringing. Someone should have told her that it's rude to point.


Good one!

I was just outside finishing up the second half of the bowl I had earlier. A young lady walked by with an enchanted look on her face, and pointed at the cottonwood fluff floating by and excitedly told me it's snowing. I told her it was cottonwood fluff and that it was 68 degrees and too warm to snow. She continued on down the street. A few minutes later it started to sprinkle and then snow for a few short minutes (it melted as soon as it touched the ground). I bet she thought I was lying to her...


----------



## mmiller

Today I cut the grass and then followed it up with a bowl of Sillems Black to have an excuse to stay outside in the nice weather we are finally getting to enjoy here in Minnesota


----------



## bluesman.54

PA testing another Caminetto. So far -- so good. Looks like this one will pass the test too. So far -- no failures.


----------



## freestoke

*Note to self: REFILL THE GOLF POUCH!

Major flooding here in the Mohawk Valley. Can't get from here to Oriskany or from Oriskany to Utica. Pretty amazing! WAY over the record flood levels, like a few feet over. :shock:


----------



## bluesman.54

More PA testing -- this time a long stemmed meer. Almost like a churchwarden -- and so far -- so good.


----------



## Jeff10236

I decided to take a break from my final project for my masters and had a smoke from the samples Dan sent me for the taste test. I needed to get out (and it is really nice out) so I went for a drive with my sunroof and windows open and smoked an aromatic sample out of my 2013 Kaywoodie POY for another pipe forum.

When I got home, I decided to try another sample and smoked it out of my MM Missouri Pride.


----------



## Desertlifter

Jeff10236 said:


> I decided to take a break from my final project for my masters and had a smoke from the samples Dan sent me for the taste test. I needed to get out (and it is really nice out) so I went for a drive with my sunroof and windows open and smoked an aromatic sample out of my 2013 Kaywoodie POY for another pipe forum.
> 
> When I got home, I decided to try another sample and smoked it out of my MM Missouri Pride.


Master's? Thesis or non-thesis program, and in what? I'm currently suffering through my final term - have to publish and defend in the next month and a half or so.


----------



## Jeff10236

Desertlifter said:


> Master's? Thesis or non-thesis program, and in what? I'm currently suffering through my final term - have to publish and defend in the next month and a half or so.


MS in education. It is in curriculum and instruction. I have taken the coursework I need for administrative certification, but I will not have an internship, so if I want the certification I have to figure out a way to get an internship.

No thesis, but I'm working on my capstone/portfolio. No original research, but otherwise it is nearly as much work (there is a _ton_ of writing, which is no fun if you have dyslexia and ADHD like I do).

What are you studying for your masters?


----------



## Desertlifter

Jeff10236 said:


> MS in education. It is in curriculum and instruction. I have taken the coursework I need for administrative certification, but I will not have an internship, so if I want the certification I have to figure out a way to get an internship.
> 
> No thesis, but I'm working on my capstone/portfolio. No original research, but otherwise it is nearly as much work (there is a _ton_ of writing, which is no fun if you have dyslexia and ADHD like I do).
> 
> What are you studying for your masters?


Internships are fairly easy to come by around here for admin certs - hopefully you can get one there in MD. Good luck either way!

I am completing my Master's in Biology. I chose the publication route because I am a masochist.  Finishing my lab work in the next couple of weeks. Should have my oral board after that, then submit for publication by mid-August. I should be able to defend by late October / early November.


----------



## Jeff10236

I'm about to head out and take a break from my project. While in the car, I'll probably smoke some PA or Bald Headed Teacher out of my Bullitt Proof Cob*

*On another forum I'm on, I've recently been turned on to some variations on the regular corn cob pipe. A number of guys have taken to modifying MM cobs to make them somewhat unique. The Bullitt Proof Cob for instance, has had the shank shortened and a brass shell casing added, in the case of mine a 30-06, and they are stained. Being a target shooter, I thought that version was appropriate for my first. There are cob nose warmers, cobs with all kinds of odd finishes, and the next I'm trying is more a tribute to a true cob. The Rock Cob (which in most cases is just what it sounds like): redstone, soapstone, and even briar pipes done in the style of a cob. It may soon be time to do some cob reviews.

View Bullitt Proof Cobs by ReddogPipes on Etsy
View ROCK Cob Tobacco Pipes by rekamepip on Etsy


----------



## freestoke

A splendid day on the links. Virtually no wind, sun, temps around 80. No bugs. Perfect! I hit the ball well, too, real crunchy. Almost exciting! Gives me hope for shooting my age this year. :banana: Despite ridiculous up-up-down-down at the third, I stumbled to a 38 and missed a couple of easy putts too. Could've been a 34, easy. Celebrating with some Dart Mix and "America's Best Tasting Beer".

*Note for non-golfers: An "up and down" in golf is getting the ball into the hole with a chip and a putt from the edge of the green. An up-up is flubbing the first chip before hitting it on the green. An "up-up-down-down" means I flubbed the first chip, not even getting it to the green, and the "down-down" means that I missed the putt, too.


----------



## TTecheTTe

With the exception of an ISOM which I had to have for breakfast, and polishing of the last bit of MacB VN1 that I had to get yesterday to refresh my memory, I'm continuing on 1792; all weekend, all the time.

Third time a charm? 107F yesterday (I refuse to check today) and my young tiff is not dead, yet! ray: Didn't think I would even attempt to put in my putting green for a third season, but got the weeds under control at the first of the month so I threw some seed out. Didn't prepare the ground, not even a layer of sand mix - just tossed it out - and I have more tiff sprouted than than the first two seasons combined! Both seasons met continued disaster with flooding rain washing the underlayment and seed away, followed immediately by drought for what was left, and since when do ants take grass seed?!

It will be at least another month before it's known if I'll potentially have something remotely playable in the the Fall:




Jeff10236 said:


> I'm about to head out and take a break from my project. While in the car, I'll probably smoke some PA or Bald Headed Teacher out of my Bullitt Proof Cob*


Those are awesome! I'll have to see if I have any shells; I might hurt myself trying to empty a cartridge! I'm working on coloring my cobs, and I understand from Dr. Dave at Walker Briar Works that there is a market for these mods. He liked my first attempt and was very interested in my process, and is encouraging me to market them.

Good luck on your Labs and Orals, Brian!



Jeff10236 said:


> ...nearly as much work (there is a _ton_ of writing, which is no fun if you have dyslexia and ADHD like I do).


Wow, best of luck, again!! I'll smoke BHT for you next week!



bluesman.54 said:


> PA testing another Caminetto. So far -- so good. Looks like this one will pass the test too. So far -- no failures.


Okay, the second time you posted Jim's tutorial I finally understood it - not that I think I'll get it, however, which I guess is why I didn't understand it the first time! Now I can't find it; I'll have to copy it into a file when I do...


----------



## bluesman.54

Here you go Mari:

The PA wisdom was passed on to me by Freestoke aka Jim:

Originally Posted by freestoke

"PA is like a pipe test kit: You smoke PA in it to determine if anything is amiss. If it doesn't burn right, something is amiss. If the pipe tastes funky or it gets juicy, something is amiss. A pipe that fails to smoke PA perfectly is defective, by definition. You don't actually have to like PA to use it effectively, but it's a happy coincidence that I do like it. And once a pipe has passed the PA test, I reload with PA plus some Happy Bogie or something stout to exercise its full powers."



TTecheTTe said:


> With the exception of an ISOM which I had to have for breakfast, and polishing of the last bit of MacB VN1 that I had to get yesterday to refresh my memory, I'm continuing on 1792; all weekend, all the time.
> 
> Third time a charm? 107F yesterday (I refuse to check today) and my young tiff is not dead, yet! ray: Didn't think I would even attempt to put in my putting green for a third season, but got the weeds under control at the first of the month so I threw some seed out. Didn't prepare the ground, not even a layer of sand mix - just tossed it out - and I have more tiff sprouted than than the first two seasons combined! Both seasons met continued disaster with flooding rain washing the underlayment and seed away, followed immediately by drought for what was left, and since when do ants take grass seed?!
> 
> It will be at least another month before it's known if I'll potentially have something remotely playable in the the Fall:
> 
> 
> Those are awesome! I'll have to see if I have any shells; I might hurt myself trying to empty a cartridge! I'm working on coloring my cobs, and I understand from Dr. Dave at Walker Briar Works that there is a market for these mods. He liked my first attempt and was very interested in my process, and is encouraging me to market them.
> 
> Good luck on your Labs and Orals, Brian!
> 
> Wow, best of luck, again!! I'll smoke BHT for you next week!
> 
> Okay, the second time you posted Jim's tutorial I finally understood it - not that I think I'll get it, however, which I guess is why I didn't understand it the first time! Now I can't find it; I'll have to copy it into a file when I do...


----------



## bluesman.54

PA testing an old Caminetto "Excellence Extra" billiard style, smooth grained. The grain is absollutely gorgeous on this one. And so far -- so good. Smoking like a true Champion! A nice relaxing afternoon after working ths morning. Might even take a nap after I am done. All in all -- a beautiful sunny day, light breeze, low humidity and in the 70's here in always beautiful downtown Luzerne, Iowa!


----------



## bluesman.54

I really like the bullit proof ones. Might have to get of of those. Thanks for sharing this.



Jeff10236 said:


> I'm about to head out and take a break from my project. While in the car, I'll probably smoke some PA or Bald Headed Teacher out of my Bullitt Proof Cob*
> 
> *On another forum I'm on, I've recently been turned on to some variations on the regular corn cob pipe. A number of guys have taken to modifying MM cobs to make them somewhat unique. The Bullitt Proof Cob for instance, has had the shank shortened and a brass shell casing added, in the case of mine a 30-06, and they are stained. Being a target shooter, I thought that version was appropriate for my first. There are cob nose warmers, cobs with all kinds of odd finishes, and the next I'm trying is more a tribute to a true cob. The Rock Cob (which in most cases is just what it sounds like): redstone, soapstone, and even briar pipes done in the style of a cob. It may soon be time to do some cob reviews.
> 
> View Bullitt Proof Cobs by ReddogPipes on Etsy
> View ROCK Cob Tobacco Pipes by rekamepip on Etsy


----------



## Er999

Jeff10236 said:


> I'm about to head out and take a break from my project. While in the car, I'll probably smoke some PA or Bald Headed Teacher out of my Bullitt Proof Cob*
> 
> *On another forum I'm on, I've recently been turned on to some variations on the regular corn cob pipe. A number of guys have taken to modifying MM cobs to make them somewhat unique. The Bullitt Proof Cob for instance, has had the shank shortened and a brass shell casing added, in the case of mine a 30-06, and they are stained. Being a target shooter, I thought that version was appropriate for my first. There are cob nose warmers, cobs with all kinds of odd finishes, and the next I'm trying is more a tribute to a true cob. The Rock Cob (which in most cases is just what it sounds like): redstone, soapstone, and even briar pipes done in the style of a cob. It may soon be time to do some cob reviews.
> 
> View Bullitt Proof Cobs by ReddogPipes on Etsy
> View ROCK Cob Tobacco Pipes by rekamepip on Etsy


:tsk:....damn you those cobs are so nice that it's making my PAD act up again and I already got two new pipes a few days ago!!!!! (In case you were wondering a Washington cob and a beautiful [calabrest?] basket pipe)


----------



## Tobias Lutz

SPS Balkan Luxury Blend in a Medico Double Dri


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Some Sweet Rum Twist discs with PA padding in between them in a MM cob.

Mmm-mm. Dats good!


----------



## freestoke

El wedo del milagro said:


> Some Sweet Rum Twist discs with PA padding in between them in a MM cob.
> 
> Mmm-mm. Dats good!


Yep, I think I'm going to head for a similar combo, a Happy Bogie boogie with PA and "America's Best Tasting Beer" on a rainy day. I guess I should say, *another* rainy day. And night and tomorrow...just curious, since I no longer watch the news on TV any more, in any form. Are we famous here in Central New York yet? Five-hundred year flood events are generally interesting, but it seems as if no matter how horrific the local weather event around here, nobody notices. A heavy ice storm that crippled the North Central New York for weeks a few years back. Entire towns took up residence in motels to the south, because there was no power in sub zero temperatures, the ice having brought down all the power lines, everywhere. Nada. Not a whisper. Slippery sidewalks in New York City!? Major news flash! :dunno: I guess we need to work on a bigger death toll. Right now, nobody has even been hurt, which is a good thing, but I guess that makes it boring.


----------



## bluesman.54

First bowl of Bullseye Flake in a Stanwell Royal Guard. Very nice -- not even a hint of a bite to it. I like this! :shock:


----------



## bluesman.54

Just finished a bowl of Ennerdale Flake in my Thompson meer. I love that pipe. It is hard to let it rest as I should.

Smoking some ribs and chicken wings. Getting ready to PA test a Peterson 506. Steady as she goes mate.

Have a great 4th of July everyone. May it be one you'll always remember.


----------



## jco3rd

I'm so excited to be posting in this thread.  Today is a work from home day for me, so I'm enjoying a bowl of Royal Yacht in my bent Ehrlich.


----------



## freestoke

Ennerdale and Royal Yacht, huh? Can't top that, so I'm satisfying myself with some Golf Mix, mainly KK with a dose of 1Q to make passersby happy.


----------



## bluesman.54

Still on my quest to PA test my pipes as you described. PA tested a Dunhill -- looks like a 2107 -- small billiard shape -- hard to tell it was one of my Dad's and the numbers a bit faded. The good news -- it passed. So keeping steady as she goes I then tested an old Caminetto "Business" which I believe is a one of a kind. I bought it in the Caminetto factory around 1982. At first they said she wasn't for sale, but I have learned that everything has it's price. I have been offered a good deal of $$$ for her -- but once again -- she isn't for sale. And of course -- she passed with flying colors. So far so good...Thanks for the advice. I appreciate it -- and so do the people that sell PA at my local Smoke Shop.



freestoke said:


> Ennerdale and Royal Yacht, huh? Can't top that, so I'm satisfying myself with some Golf Mix, mainly KK with a dose of 1Q to make passersby happy.


----------



## bluesman.54

Just finishing PA testing another Dunhill -- and it passed. It just might be nap time now. Tonight I am thinking either Bullseye Flake or Three Nuns. Tough to choose. It might be easier to do both.


----------



## jco3rd

How many pipes are you PA testing Michael?? lol


----------



## ProbateGeek

jco3rd said:


> How many pipes are you PA testing Michael?? lol


All of them, it seems. p


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> Just finishing PA testing another Dunhill -- and it passed. It just might be nap time now. Tonight I am thinking either Bullseye Flake or Three Nuns. Tough to choose. It might be easier to do both.


I had some Three Nuns in 1962, I believe. Don't remember much about it except that I didn't like it as much as Balkan Sobranie or Royal Yacht, so I didn't get any more. I was more or less Dunhill-centered, but I gave all kinds of stuff one shot back then, just not the drug store tobaccos! :nono: PA, CH or SWR would have been unthinkable.


----------



## Nachman

I've just been smoking two blends lately, Stonehaven in the morning and Royal Yacht after the sun goes over the yardarm.


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> I've just been smoking two blends lately, Stonehaven in the morning and Royal Yacht after the sun goes over the yardarm.


Now that's what I call smokin', Nick.

I stuck with some Dart Mix and a Dr. Pepper, but I fully intend to break into the Royal Yacht later.

Today was a day to deal with idiots. (Not on Mark's grand scale, but...) We caught the single in front of us at nine, so it wasn't too brutal, but he has a 2 year-old with him. I don't like this sort of thing AT ALL! The rules used to be simple: You had to have your own bag of club, which, because there were no carts, meant that you had to carry/roll your clubs around the course yourself or have a caddy, which pretty much eliminates two years from a place where THEY DO NOT BELONG! Sorry. I know it's real American parental prerogative, where if you have your cute little darling in tow, you are allowed to go anywhere at all expect everybody to have to put up with you and your TWO YEAR OLD in places where YOU DO NOT BRING A TWO YEAR OLD CHILD! :rant: And only that, the idiot hits his second at nine, reaches in the golf cart and proceeds to take a phone call, a device which DOES NOT BELONG ON A GOLF COURSE!

That buzzkill incident would have destroyed a lesser man's equanimity, but I held it to moderately loud curmudgeonly grousing. I took a cart again today, and discovered an unopened can of Grill's (?) menthol long cut snuff in it at the first tee. I politely took it to into the clubhouse so that if anybody came in for it, they could give it to the. Two guys were there, and the clerk grabs the snuff, throws it in the trash with, "That's where THAT'S going!" Pretty pissed, apparently. And the other guys chimes in with, "Right where that crap BELONGS!" What Ricardocabezas.

Then, on the highway here, I've got it set for an arrest-proof 71 and a guy sidles by on the left, annoyingly slow passing action, barely gets past me, then cuts DIRECTLY IN FRONT OF ME! We are the only two vehicles in sight. Why? He actually left less than 10 feet between my car and his, so I had to hit the brakes and fall back. I resumed my 71 mph. And began to overtake him. WHY!? Why are these people even allowed to exist, much less permitted behind the wheel of vehicle. My patience wearing thin, I took it to 80 for a mile or so and resumed 71. By the time I got to the exit, a couple of miles farther on, I could see he was closing at maybe 75. :dunno: What goes on in these people's heads, ya know?

And I never did get around to telling you about that Dr. Pepper.


----------



## MarkC

Just finished a bowl of Laurel Heights in a pipe thoroughly ghosted by Gawith, Hoggarth lakeland. A very interesting smoke...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Post-workout, post-lunch bowl of Royal Yacht for me. 73F right now - perfect.


----------



## freestoke

I seem to have overstayed my welcome here at puff, so I think I will take a vacation from the group. Just letting you know, so you won't wonder what happened to me. My health is fine in spite of an unhealthy short game; maybe I'll check back in around Thanksgiving. Hasta la vista!


----------



## Er999

freestoke said:


> Today was a day to deal with idiots. (Not on Mark's grand scale, but...)


I sympathize with you as I have been there before, I have a name for the idiots.....wait for it.......lemmings. I believe that is all that I will say on that subject.


----------



## bluesman.54

So how is it you came up with the infallible PA test? Apparently you changed your ways.



freestoke said:


> I had some Three Nuns in 1962, I believe. Don't remember much about it except that I didn't like it as much as Balkan Sobranie or Royal Yacht, so I didn't get any more. I was more or less Dunhill-centered, but I gave all kinds of stuff one shot back then, just not the drug store tobaccos! :nono: PA, CH or SWR would have been unthinkable.


----------



## bluesman.54

PA tested a Don Carlos Fatta A Manno this afternoon. Passed again. So far -- no failures. Maybe it is the pipe rotation Jim refers to. I do have an extreme case of PAD.


----------



## bluesman.54

Sorry to hear you feel this way. We'll miss your wisdom and your stories. They are often the highlight of my day. I wish you the best and look forward to hearing from you again.



freestoke said:


> I seem to have overstayed my welcome here at puff, so I think I will take a vacation from the group. Just letting you know, so you won't wonder what happened to me. My health is fine in spite of an unhealthy short game; maybe I'll check back in around Thanksgiving. Hasta la vista!


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> I seem to have overstayed my welcome here at puff, so I think I will take a vacation from the group. Just letting you know, so you won't wonder what happened to me. My health is fine in spite of an unhealthy short game; maybe I'll check back in around Thanksgiving. Hasta la vista!


Certainly no overstay as far as I'm concerned. I'll miss your well turned wit, wisdom and (well directed) venom. And who'll correct my spelling?

Take care and hope to hear from you again soon(er).


----------



## AndrewV

freestoke said:


> I seem to have overstayed my welcome here at puff, so I think I will take a vacation from the group. Just letting you know, so you won't wonder what happened to me. My health is fine in spite of an unhealthy short game; maybe I'll check back in around Thanksgiving. Hasta la vista!


Absolutely not!!! If you must leave than you must leave, but do not leave because you feel as if you are unwanted! Send me a pm.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> I seem to have overstayed my welcome here at puff, so I think I will take a vacation from the group. Just letting you know, so you won't wonder what happened to me. My health is fine in spite of an unhealthy short game; maybe I'll check back in around Thanksgiving. Hasta la vista!


I'm sorry, Jim - but this just won't do.

Permission to leave DENIED, and anyone saying otherwise will have to deal with US.


----------



## Nachman

freestoke said:


> I seem to have overstayed my welcome here at puff, so I think I will take a vacation from the group. Just letting you know, so you won't wonder what happened to me. My health is fine in spite of an unhealthy short game; maybe I'll check back in around Thanksgiving. Hasta la vista!


I don't know what prompted this decision, but I hope you will reconsider. You are part of the backbone of the Puff pipe community.


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> I'm sorry, Jim - but this just won't do.
> 
> Permission to leave DENIED, and anyone saying otherwise will have to deal with US.


I'll add my more than considerible bulk to this. This will not stand. This is something I won't put up with....

(A misspelling and ending a sentence on a preposition. Four full-stops in an ellipsis. HELP!! Those weren't even proper sentences. We NEED someone here who cares.)


----------



## Er999

I agree with them and I'm just a noob!


----------



## MarkC

Jim, have you been wandering into the cigar sections again? I warned you about that!


----------



## TTecheTTe

freestoke said:


> I seem to have overstayed my welcome here at puff, so I think I will take a vacation from the group. Just letting you know, so you won't wonder what happened to me. My health is fine in spite of an unhealthy short game; maybe I'll check back in around Thanksgiving. Hasta la vista!


"Dammit, Jim!"

I have refrained from commenting, as you know it would have been along the lines of "good riddance." My thought was that he was just going on vacation and had to give us a good skewering before he left. oke:

But, it has now been two days and Jim withdrawal is setting in. I haven't smoked a pipe today, and only had one small cigar this morning. I may never smoke again. 



DSturg369 said:


> Sitting here, got off work at 1AM, enjoying a MM/PA combo. I'm going to be putting in for a job transfer in a couple of days, to the Maintenance Dept. I have the experience and degree from prior military days but it's a hard position to secure.... We'll see how it goes.


Best of luck to you, Dale! I will pray for your transfer to come through!


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of Happy Brown Bogie in a Stanwell 66. Beautiful day here. Temp's in the 70's, low humidity, and sunshine. It is a good day to sit in the sun and enjoy a pipe of good tobacco with a glass of ice water. Life is Good!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

McClelland Deep Hollow in a bent Willard


----------



## DanR

I miss Jim! :sad:

The tobacco tastes sour tonight...


----------



## TTecheTTe

DanR said:


> I miss Jim! :sad:
> 
> The tobacco tastes sour tonight...


Could not agree more, which is why I am on a smoke-strike.

Only I'm getting hungry, especially after receiving a big sample of Exhausted Rooster from Tobias today - on a day in which I am exhausted from housework!

The Bear and Mr. Wade have also been conspiring :gossip: so they have been put in "time-out." They are in separate corners, and I put everyone else up with them while I was at it to minimize any other temptation. (Besides, I did need to clear off my bed. It seems that somehow after finally creating a real "cellar" and one nice, neat place for everything, a big pile of the baccy stuff managed to find its way back upstairs! I've now created a handy beside drawer-cellar, again having stolen that idea from another, so hopefully I can manage to keep daily rotation stuff where it belongs.)



Tobias Lutz said:


> McClelland Deep Hollow in a bent Willard


Love that name - just sounds delish! I don't think it is on my wishlist yet, but it is on my "mental wishlist" which they go first.



bluesman.54 said:


> Enjoying a bowl of Happy Brown Bogie in a Stanwell 66. Beautiful day here. Temp's in the 70's, low humidity, and sunshine. It is a good day to sit in the sun and enjoy a pipe of good tobacco with a glass of ice water. Life is Good!


Great choice of break from the PA tests! However, this Houstonian can really forego those weather reports which you Northern Pacific coasters take seemingly endless relish in rubbing-in.

I may soon need to exercise my feminine perogative, and also "ban" fair weather reporting!


----------



## Stonedog

Where the hell did Jim go?!


----------



## bluesman.54

But Mari -- I live Iowa! So I am sure you want to hear about the weather here!



TTecheTTe said:


> Could not agree more, which is why I am on a smoke-strike.
> 
> Only I'm getting hungry, especially after receiving a big sample of Exhausted Rooster from Tobias today - on a day in which I am exhausted from housework!
> 
> The Bear and Mr. Wade have also been conspiring :gossip: so they have been put in "time-out." They are in separate corners, and I put everyone else up with them while I was at it to minimize any other temptation. (Besides, I did need to clear off my bed. It seems that somehow after finally creating a real "cellar" and one nice, neat place for everything, a big pile of the baccy stuff managed to find its way back upstairs! I've now created a handy beside drawer-cellar, again having stolen that idea from another, so hopefully I can manage to keep daily rotation stuff where it belongs.)
> 
> Love that name - just sounds delish! I don't think it is on my wishlist yet, but it is on my "mental wishlist" which they go first.
> 
> Great choice of break from the PA tests! However, this Houstonian can really forego those weather reports which you Northern Pacific coasters take seemingly endless relish in rubbing-in.
> 
> I may soon need to exercise my feminine perogative, and also "ban" fair weather reporting!


----------



## Torque

Mari, if you PM your address to me I'm pretty sure I can hook you up with a sample of that Deep Hollow. Be warned though, some say it tastes a little like the Captain Black. :laugh:


----------



## TTecheTTe

Mr. Ben Wade has attempted to seduce me with The Bear, but I have not succumbed to temptation and have not smoked!



Stonedog said:


> Where the hell did Jim go?![/QUOTE @freestoke better just be on vacation! I hope he was not offended by my third, and final season, attempt to get my putting green installed. As remote as the possibly may be of having something on which to finally be able to chip and putt onto this Fall, it is not so much of a luxury to have as it is a tool to resume my short game as I can't get to a range nor play a course.
> 
> 
> 
> bluesman.54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Mari -- I live Iowa! So I am sure you want to hear about the weather here!
> 
> 
> 
> Same dang difference (well, not quite, but fair-weather wise!). :bitchslap: I still have some Hap ki Do moves in me; don't make me come exercise them them on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Torque said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mari, if you PM your address to me I'm pretty sure I can hook you up with a sample of that Deep Hollow. Be warned though, some say it tastes a little like the Captain Black. :laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, but not necessary! I never did receive my "free sample" of Cap Black as requested from the company, so it would be two samples in one!
Click to expand...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Stonedog said:


> Where the hell did Jim go?!


Out of brotherly concern, I did email Jim. He's fine - he's just throwing a fit, or at least the septuagenarian equivalent.

(when you get a chance, pop him with some RG - and ssssshhhhhhh.....)

I think he'll be back well before he thinks he will. I mean, how can he stay away from all of us?

And more importantly, how can he live knowing all along that no one, NO ONE, on Puff is talking about Old Milwaukee?


----------



## MarkC

TTecheTTe said:


> Love that name...


Deep Hollow or a bent Willard?

Why does that sound like it needs one of those "oooo....errrrr...." things after it?


----------



## TTecheTTe

MarkC said:


> Deep Hollow or a bent Willard?
> 
> Why does that sound like it needs one of those "oooo....errrrr...." things after it?


:r

Where is @steinr1 when you need him - thanks for picking up his slack!

Well, I did mean the former as it just makes me think of "Sleepy Hollow" and Daddy's stories. He was a fabulous crooner and his singing voice was a dead ringer for Bing Crosby, and he used to sing us his headless horseman and act out Ichabod Crane. (Daddy was tall, thin and long-bow-legged so it was really funny - he always found things like that to entertain us.)

Then again, I guess I'll have to get some Deep Hollow. Afterall, I did just get a bent William Demuth Wellington and a Ben Wade. "Mr. Wade" has been most satisfying, and a little Deep Hollow combo could be very pleasurable. _Ooo...errrr!_


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Torque said:


> Mari, if you PM your address to me I'm pretty sure I can hook you up with a sample of that Deep Hollow. Be warned though, some say it tastes a little like the Captain Black. :laugh:


I'm glad to see we're getting full mileage ot of out blind taste test :biggrin: I ordered some of the SPS blend you sent as I've already burned through the baggie!


----------



## freestoke

Thanks for all the good wishes, everybody. Since Terry got the full explanation via email, I'll fess up and try not to look ridiculous. I was hung over from big drinking day on the links and afterward the day before. My cat, Heidi, killed two chickadees at the bird feeder within minutes and forced me to take it down after 20 years. I miss the birds. out:

In a fit of displaced frustration, I decided that since nobody had given me ring gauge for almost two months, and not much for months before that (and it's the thought that counts, ya know?), I just started to add that to things that were bumming me out. I felt that I was boring everybody, so I'd take a break. The break seems far shorter than I had intended, but I don't do "bummed out" very well. :lol:

Silly, petty, juvenile (I seem to be entering my dotage), whatever, it's more than nice to see that I have people who would miss my dumb posts. :mrgreen: I feel like Sally Field or something. 

BTW, I'm having a Legend of Dart Mix and an Old Mil. :beerchug:


----------



## ProbateGeek

JIM IS BACK!


----------



## ProbateGeek

ProbateGeek said:


> . . . how can he live knowing all along that no one, NO ONE, on Puff is talking about *Old Milwaukee*?


Admit it - this was the cardinal posting, huh?

Or perhaps it was Mari's 3-day novena (okay, I know that is self-contradicting, but...)?


----------



## Er999

ProbateGeek said:


> JIM IS BACK!


(Super) ound: :rofl: I love that squirrel...wonder what happens if you get a squirrel hooked on pipe smoking??:hmm:



ProbateGeek said:


> Admit it - this was the cardinal posting, huh?
> 
> Or perhaps it was Mari's 3-day novena (okay, I know that is self-contradicting, but...)?


I guess you can go back to smoking pipes again now huh mari? Better break out the big pipe! :biggrin:


----------



## indigosmoke

Very glad to see you back, Jim! We've lost too many fine gentlemen over the past year or two. I know this is only a forum and all that, but I miss some of those fellows and I'm glad not to have to add you to the list.


----------



## bluesman.54

Welcome Back Jim! I missed you - and I know everyone else did as well. Your posts are often the highlight of my day.



freestoke said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes, everybody. Since Terry got the full explanation via email, I'll fess up and try not to look ridiculous. I was hung over from big drinking day on the links and afterward the day before. My cat, Heidi, killed two chickadees at the bird feeder within minutes and forced me to take it down after 20 years. I miss the birds. out:
> 
> In a fit of displaced frustration, I decided that since nobody had given me ring gauge for almost two months, and not much for months before that (and it's the thought that counts, ya know?), I just started to add that to things that were bumming me out. I felt that I was boring everybody, so I'd take a break. The break seems far shorter than I had intended, but I don't do "bummed out" very well. :lol:
> 
> Silly, petty, juvenile (I seem to be entering my dotage), whatever, it's more than nice to see that I have people who would miss my dumb posts. :mrgreen: I feel like Sally Field or something.
> 
> BTW, I'm having a Legend of Dart Mix and an Old Mil. :beerchug:


----------



## Torque

Tobias Lutz said:


> I'm glad to see we're getting full mileage ot of out blind taste test :biggrin: I ordered some of the SPS blend you sent as I've already burned through the baggie!


Glad you liked it, it's pretty economical too, compared to other blends. And since the exhausted rooster showed up in Texas I didn't think you would mind if I re-gifted the deep hollow.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Torque said:


> Glad you liked it, it's pretty economical too, compared to other blends. And since the exhausted rooster showed up in Texas I didn't think you would mind if I re-gifted the deep hollow.


I have no idea what you're talking about :biggrin: The funny thing is, I already had a tin of Exhausted Rooster in my cellar (though I had not smoked any before). I'm curious to see if it is more mellow next year.


----------



## Torque

Tobias Lutz said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about :biggrin: The funny thing is, I already had a tin of Exhausted Rooster in my cellar (though I had not smoked any before). I'm curious to see if it is more mellow next year.


LOL, she stone cold busted you bro, I laughed for at least an hour when I saw that photo.


----------



## TTecheTTe

"Dammit, Jim!"

You're too...late...can't ...wake up...now.

Kitty has been working with Squirrel all week for Jim's welcome back grand finale, but Squirrel just couldn't grasp Fosse.

"Jazz hands, see, _jazz hand_s!"


Okay now, Jim, time to be brutally honest. Clearly you harbor deep seated jealously over this, my very own putting green:


Look at that bentgrass! I could charge dues!


ound:


----------



## MarkC

Welcome back, Jim. And Smedley says to tell Heidi to come over and hang; birds are okay, but wait 'till she tries rabbits!


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> "Dammit, Jim!"
> 
> You're too...late...can't ...wake up...now.
> 
> Kitty has been working with Squirrel all week for Jim's welcome back grand finale, but Squirrel just couldn't grasp Fosse.
> 
> "Jazz hands, see, _jazz hand_s!"
> 
> 
> Okay now, Jim, time to be brutally honest. Clearly you harbor deep seated jealously over this, my very own putting green:


A lotta work to get a putting surface that smooth, Mari! :faint: Augusta National is eating its heart out! How many times a day do you roll it?

I can add another excuse for my descent into madness: it has rained practically every day for a month and we've had 500 year flooding locally. Nothing serious around here, or anywhere close by for that matter, but still record flooding. Thunderstorms all day for a few weeks begins to wear down my normal sunny cynicism and turn it into ordinary despair. :lol:

I think Heidi can do the "jazz hands", for sure! :tu

Starting off with a Pride of PA and lots of coffee. (Sorry to make you collateral damage in my neurotic breakdown! out


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> Welcome back, Jim. And Smedley says to tell Heidi to come over and hang; birds are okay, but wait 'till she tries rabbits!


Esme catches rabbits (and chipmunks) all the time and brings them home for everybody to share. All four cats are afraid of the squirrels. You need something more like a doberman for squirrels. Even a sensiible human won't mess with a squirrel without substantial weaponry, like an AK-47.


----------



## freestoke

indigosmoke said:


> Very glad to see you back, Jim! We've lost too many fine gentlemen over the past year or two. I know this is only a forum and all that, but I miss some of those fellows and I'm glad not to have to add you to the list.


Thanks, John. :smile: Yep, a lot of casualties in recent times. (Smoking cigars is dangerous to your forum health. :smoke: Gotta stick with pipes to be safe! p)


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> I think he'll be back well before he thinks he will. I mean, how can he stay away from all of us?
> 
> And more importantly, how can he live knowing all along that no one, NO ONE, on Puff is talking about Old Milwaukee?


I took care to remind everyone about "America's Best Tasting Beer" in my first post back, to complete your prophesy to the full.


----------



## CaptainKoala

I'm new to the forum, so I don't know you Jim, but welcome back anyways 

Finally got some summer weather here in Norway (it's been on and off, really), so I'm sitting in the yard, looking at all the pretty flowers while listening to Steely Dan's "Countdown To Ecstasy" and smoking my pipe.
I actually cleaned my pipe with some whisky for the first time - definitely a better smoke! Enjoying some McClellands Town Topic. My smoking technique has improved (thanks to all of you on the forum!!), so Town Topic is tasting a lot more, and the smoke is cooler than ever :smile:

I've also discovered something quite scary; due to the completely idiotic laws in Norway, it's difficult to import tobacco. Also for tobacconists, which means the prices must go up. I checked the prices in Denmark and Sweden (our neighbour countries), and it is a big difference.
I know Norway is one of the richest countries in the world, but as a student I am still broke, so it IS unfair!

Here's an example:
McClellands Town Topic 50g tin in US - around 11-12 dollars, right?
Same tobacco in Norway - *54 USD!* :|

Oh well. I'm travelling to Denmark this summer, guess I'll try to bring home some ;-)


----------



## Nachman

freestoke said:


> Esme catches rabbits (and chipmunks) all the time and brings them home for everybody to share. All four cats are afraid of the squirrels. You need something more like a doberman for squirrels. Even a sensiible human won't mess with a squirrel without substantial weaponry, like an AK-47.


Fritz, my dog, used to try to catch squirrels, until he caught one. Now he will run along beside them and never try to intercept.


----------



## Er999

freestoke said:


> Esme catches rabbits (and chipmunks) all the time and brings them home for everybody to share. All four cats are afraid of the squirrels. You need something more like a doberman for squirrels. Even a sensiible human won't mess with a squirrel without substantial weaponry, like an AK-47.


ound: :rofl: the family dog still tries to catch squirrels, no luck so far but still funny anyway.



Nachman said:


> Fritz, my dog, used to try to catch squirrels, until he caught one. Now he will run along beside them and never try to intercept.


:shocked: Are you serious!? That is the first that I have heard of *something* like this.....it's still damn funny! :biggrin:


----------



## Thirston

A big welcome, Jim. Was wondering just the other day where you were at. I never read this thread (busy working) but something told me to check it. I still don't know what all that ring gauge, etc. stuff is all about (I know I'm lame) but no doubt I'll throw some your way, just stick around. Enjoy your posts.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Given the OJK and Exhausted Rooster a head-to-head! Very similar, and Ol' Joe is the stronger (yeah, baby) of the two. On the second bowl of OJK, I did add a pinch of Per, and did get a slight ER taste, but stength of the former.





Augusta has called expressing interest in an "Augusta West." They are most interested in a rough green with an exceptional weed turf!

Jim, just so you know, I have tried to bump (and others as well deserved) you but either I get a "need to spread it around" or "given it too much.". Oooo...err. I have loathed to repeat those error messages...


----------



## AndrewV

FM ATP in the Sav 5 Raised high to Jim's well anticipated return. Welcome back my man.


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> Silly, petty, juvenile...


...but no doubt, also cathartic.

However, don't you think, given the extended hiatus, that it would be more appropriate if you first posted in the this part of the forum?

New Piper Fish Forum

I'm a stickler for form.

Welcome back!


----------



## freestoke

Thirston said:


> A big welcome, Jim. Was wondering just the other day where you were at. I never read this thread (busy working) but something told me to check it. I still don't know what all that ring gauge, etc. stuff is all about (I know I'm lame) but no doubt I'll throw some your way, just stick around. Enjoy your posts.


It's sort of like a "like" on facebook, or "fave" or something. It's not the size of the bump so much as the quantum bump, so that a poster knows somebody really "liked" what you wrote. How many points you can give is a function of how many points you have. I guess I'd become spoiled, since usually somebody would boost me for a funny line or something. Then, it was like a comedian getting applause instead of laughs, with no RG at all :nono: -- cold turkey. I was having RG withdrawal symptoms. Robert Reich, the diminutive ex-Secretary of Labor said something funny on TV one day. While he was in office, he said he always had somebody driving him around, the press following him, his aides, Secret Service, etc. When he left office he was alone again, driving his own car, no reporters, no aides...he said he was suffering from "detached retinue". :biglaugh:


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> However, don't you think, given the extended hiatus, that it would be more appropriate if you first posted in the this part of the forum?
> 
> New Piper Fish Forum


Indeed. I could post as a born-again pipe smoker!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Mowed the lawn...Exhuasted Rooster with Ben Wade. I wish Mr. wade would have done it.

Jim, we enjoy the rants too much.  I apologize for not seeing your cry for help.  i'll be more sensitive to your needs in the future. ound:



freestoke said:


> It's sort of like a "like" on facebook, or "fave" or something. It's not the size of the bump so much as the quantum bump, so that a poster knows somebody really "liked" what you wrote. How many points you can give is a function of how many points you have. I guess I'd become spoiled, since usually somebody would boost me for a funny line or something. Then, it was like a comedian getting applause instead of laughs, with no RG at all :nono: -- cold turkey. I was having RG withdrawal symptoms. Robert Reich, the diminutive ex-Secretary of Labor said something funny on TV one day. While he was in office, he said he always had somebody driving him around, the press following him, his aides, Secret Service, etc. When he left office he was alone again, driving his own car, no reporters, no aides...he said he was suffering from "detached retinue". :biglaugh:


Seriously! That and be an ass or post a bad pic! I thought it was for insight, good advice or a great question...



steinr1 said:


> ...but no doubt, also cathartic.
> 
> However, don't you think, given the extended hiatus, that it would be more appropriate if you first posted in the this part of the forum?
> 
> New Piper Fish Forum
> 
> I'm a stickler for form.
> 
> Welcome back!


Welcome back, Robert! Don't forget _yours!_. Out with that hussy, Clemantine? How is she, btw?


----------



## bluesman.54

Mari wrote: Jim, just so you know, I have tried to bump (and others as well deserved) you but either I get a "need to spread it around" or "given it too much.". Oooo...err. I have loathed to repeat those error messages... 

I am being told the same thing. I need to spread more around before I can give Jim any more RG. BUT -- his day is coming near! And -- what she said.........


----------



## bluesman.54

Continuing Jim's advice and PA tested a couple of Caminettos while writing this morning. Then it was some Ennerdale in a Hardcastle -- and then some more in a meer. Now it's LNF in a Stanwell Royal Guard.

Funny thing -- I have three or four Stanwell Royal Guards -- and they look nothing alike. That's all folks....


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> It's sort of like a "like" on facebook, or "fave" or something. It's not the size of the bump so much as the quantum bump, so that a poster knows somebody really "liked" what you wrote. How many points you can give is a function of how many points you have. I guess I'd become spoiled, since usually somebody would boost me for a funny line or something. Then, it was like a comedian getting applause instead of laughs, with no RG at all :nono: -- cold turkey. I was having RG withdrawal symptoms. Robert Reich, the diminutive ex-Secretary of Labor said something funny on TV one day. While he was in office, he said he always had somebody driving him around, the press following him, his aides, Secret Service, etc. When he left office he was alone again, driving his own car, no reporters, no aides...he said he was suffering from "detached retinue". :biglaugh:


I get the same damn message as everyone else, spread some around first, so this is my virtual RG for you sir! I enjoy your company and the anecdotes, very much!! :thumb:


----------



## Stonedog

Jim, welcome back! To the point about RG being an analog of the FB Like, I'm not sure that's accurate. Likes are free, RG bumps require one to spread the love, as it were, and its seems a bit arbitrary to just bump a bunch of forum users so that we can re-bump the people that deserve it. In other words I don't bump lightly...

For what it's worth I've been trying to give you an RG bump for many months.

Sadly no baccy for me today. I'm down in Orlando with the family and though I managed to find an 858 Maduro I haven't had a chance to sneak away and enjoy it. The cigar bar in Downtown Disney looked mighty inviting too and had a nice selection of HTF AFs but again, couldn't figure out how to steal away for a couple of hours. No biggie, the kids will only want to vacation with us for a few more years so I will enjoy time with them while I can.


----------



## Thirston

freestoke said:


> It's sort of like a "like" on facebook, or "fave" or something. It's not the size of the bump so much as the quantum bump, so that a poster knows somebody really "liked" what you wrote. How many points you can give is a function of how many points you have. I guess I'd become spoiled, since usually somebody would boost me for a funny line or something. Then, it was like a comedian getting applause instead of laughs, with no RG at all :nono: -- cold turkey. I was having RG withdrawal symptoms. Robert Reich, the diminutive ex-Secretary of Labor said something funny on TV one day. While he was in office, he said he always had somebody driving him around, the press following him, his aides, Secret Service, etc. When he left office he was alone again, driving his own car, no reporters, no aides...he said he was suffering from "detached retinue". :biglaugh:


Thx for the explanation and I'm now quite sure I might have ruffled a few feathers in the past because I was unaware of RG. Anyway, I'm not around here as much as some but enjoy your posts.

Dunbar in a Le Nuvole.


----------



## freestoke

Stonedog said:


> Jim, welcome back! To the point about RG being an analog of the FB Like, I'm not sure that's accurate. Likes are free, RG bumps require one to spread the love, as it were, and its seems a bit arbitrary to just bump a bunch of forum users so that we can re-bump the people that deserve it. *In other words I don't bump lightly*...


Neither do I, actually. I bump "the deserving", as it were, or a friendship gesture to a newbie who has started well on the forum. I suppose my list of worthy targets is sufficiently large to "wrap around" fairly easily. True, it takes a while to run through the cycle because you can only move along so fast, but I can usually to find things to "like". Call me easily amused. :lol: And I "like" RG as a reward for playing well with others, when I'm not even involved. You say "likes" are free, but really, so is RG.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of LNF in a Caminetto KS 154 -- an OOM styled pipe. Now -- back to my writing I need to finish. Work in 90 minutes. work, work, work, work..........


----------



## Desertlifter

Enjoyed a bowl of a Butter Pecan store blend from New 'Awlins.

Now back to writing.


----------



## Jeff10236

Hmm, its almost 7:30 so I wasn't sure if I should put it in the afternoon or tonight thread, but it is still nice and sunny out (love summer) so I'll post here...

Just finished a bowl of Stonehaven that I've had jarred for 2 years (or a tad more) in my Kaywoodie Zulu 2010 POY


----------



## steinr1

I've been steadily working away at some Black Bogie Aromatic in the garden, enjoying the sunshine and 27 Degree Celsius heat. No idea what that is in Farenheit. Neither do I think it safe to mix Imperial and SI Units. I'd like to avoid another Mars Climate Orbiter disaster. I also no longer use Reyn and stick to Pascal-seconds.

I do however approve of some archaic units.

I was once wandering past the Polish Club in South Kensington and heard a young man spouting the vilest profanities.

I asked him "What's the matter?" He told me "I'm a pianist. I was hired to provide musical entertainment at the Polish Club. It wasn't what I expected. A full house of people in Polish national dress. I'm a jazz musician and started into my set and the patrons interrupted me and continually insisted that I play Polkas. Polkas! I wasn't having any of that and continued with my jazz set. They kept rudely interrupting and shouting out to play Polkas, not that 'jazz rubbish'. I kept on with my usual set and they eventually rushed me and threw me out."

"That's no reason to inflict all those obscenities on the rest of us." I replied.

"Sorry", he said.

*"But forty square poles do make one rood."*


----------



## freestoke

"But forty square poles do make one rood."

Let's say it takes it takes two hours for a drone to fly directly to Krakow from London. I figure the drone is flying at 1244333.09473 furlongs per fortnight, but I'm not really good at the old British units. Does that sound about right to you? I do wish they'd force the drone software to use furlongs by fortnight consistently, instead of confusing everything with metric.


----------



## jco3rd

freestoke said:


> I do wish they'd force the drone software to use furlongs by fortnight consistently, instead of confusing everything with metric.


You never fail to entertain, sir! 

I have a belated post for this thread. At the risk of offending Mari with more news of California weather, this was me yesterday:









Enjoying a few mindless bowls of CB White at the beach in my beautifully restored no-name apple. This is northern California, so of course it was a rather chilly 60 F (16 C for you @steinr1), a nice break from the heat in the central valley. It was still quite enjoyable, except for the initial lighting of the pipe. Also, the wind smoked about as much of it as I did.


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> ...I figure the drone is flying at 1244333.09473 furlongs per fortnight, but I'm not really good at the old British units. Does that sound about right to you?


About 880 miles or 7040 furlongs (Why are they called that? The length of a furrow as ploughed by an ox...) as the crow (or should that be as the Raven - let's say Odin, that's the last one I saw at the Tower...) flys.

2 hours flight time (Odin's doing well) makes 3520 Furlongs/Hr or 1182720 Furlongs/Fortnight.

Less than 5% difference.


----------



## DanR

Very entertaining, all this talk of furrows and forebites, but I have no idea what you chaps are talkin bout'? hwell: Trying to comprehend all this is like riding a bike up a hill without a chain. It just ain't happening for me today! :lol:

I will share that today is my daughter's 18th birthday. I now have an adult child. A damn fine one too! I feel so proud... and old!


----------



## Nachman

steinr1 said:


> I've been steadily working away at some Black Bogie Aromatic in the garden, enjoying the sunshine and 27 Degree Celsius heat. No idea what that is in Farenheit. Neither do I think it safe to mix Imperial and SI Units. I'd like to avoid another Mars Climate Orbiter disaster. I also no longer use Reyn and stick to Pascal-seconds.
> "[/B]


27C is about 80F. I am archaic myself and so I still think in shillings and pence. I weigh 13 stone and have no idea what that would be in kilos. When I was in Latin America I was forced to buy in kilos and odd currency, but in the UK...it shouldn't be so. FOREVER ENGLAND. (The foregoing post is not political in nature.)


----------



## TTecheTTe

Cobbing 1792, just because.

:r

"But forty square poles do make one rood." You punnish us, Sir!

John, that beach is highly offensive - ban it! However, I forgive you for including that very lovely Apple!

Congratulaions, Dan - give her my Birthday wishes! You need a Fincks for that!

Talk about snarky. Max is fluent in three languages: Dog, English and Sign. He is snarky in all three. Don't let this fool you - as Mark says he will lick (actually sweet kisses, with his kiss me lips) you to death:


Ah, here's his snarky best:


----------



## steinr1

Nachman said:


> 27C is about 80F. I am archaic myself and so I still think in shillings and pence. I weigh 13 stone and have no idea what that would be in kilos. When I was in Latin America I was forced to buy in kilos and odd currency, but in the UK...it shouldn't be so. FOREVER ENGLAND. (The foregoing post is not political in nature.)


Quite true. Politics is a matter of opinion. This is fact.

Just about the last Imperial measure we're allowed to use is the Pint for beer. Miles marked on roads as yet. 1/6 Gill spirit measures have gone and we now have 25cl or some such nonsense. It's smaller anyway. Or perhaps larger. It feels that I'm being short-changed. I've got to admit that I usually think Imperial for all common measures except for temperature.


----------



## AndrewV

DanR said:


> Very entertaining, all this talk of furrows and forebites, but I have no idea what you chaps are talkin bout'? hwell: Trying to comprehend all this is like riding a bike up a hill without a chain. It just ain't happening for me today! :lol:
> 
> I will share that today is my daughter's 18th birthday. I now have an adult child. A damn fine one too! I feel so proud... and old!


Congratz Dan! She gonna be pipin with poppi now?


----------



## DanR

AndrewV said:


> Congratz Dan! She gonna be pipin with poppi now?


You know, I still view her as my baby girl, so I'd never suggest that she smoke... On her own, she's shown no interest whatsoever.


----------



## steinr1

TTecheTTe said:


> Max is fluent in three languages: Dog, English and Sign. He is snarky in all three. Don't let this fool you - as Mark says he will lick (actually sweet kisses, with his kiss me lips) you to death


Dog people...

Magnus Pyke (eccentric British scientist and broadcaster - always good value) was part of a Government "Think Tank" during WWII. It was given the task of looking for innovative ways of helping to feed the nation in those hard times. Ever the pragmatist, Magnus came up with the brilliant idea of destroying all the nation's pet dogs (cats were to fend for themselves and were deemed useful for controlling vermin), leaving only the valuable working dogs. He calculated that this would save many tons of offal weekly, all fit for human consumption.

As a bonus, he included a one-off ration of sausages. See if you can guess from what (whom?) they were to be made.

The plan was rejected (I believe by Churchill personally) as being bad for the nation's morale.


----------



## jco3rd

Some of @laloin 's 2 y/o LNF in my Peterson Seconds billiard. This is a DGT bowl from Friday!

In other news, back from the beach, and busily drafting up a few settlement documents for early tomorrow morning. :-(


----------



## AndrewV

DanR said:


> You know, I still view her as my baby girl, so I'd never suggest that she smoke... On her own, she's shown no interest whatsoever.


Probably for the best. Wish her happy bday for me.

Smoking some Mississippi River in the Sav 5, mmmmmm good stuff.


----------



## TTecheTTe

steinr1 said:


> Dog people...leaving only the valuable working dogs...


Max would have been safe. I didn't like dogs prior to getting him 8yrs ago. Here he is in uniform, and with a couple of San Antonio's finest (taken 2yrs ago while at my 35th HS reunion):

Max, "at ease" while working, Castroville, TX (sister town of my hometown, La Coste):


Men in Black: Downtown San Antonio


1792 is downstairs, so I'm enjoying Balkan Sasieni in a 3/4 bent Royal Demuth as I watch "Godzilla." I don't consider it a real Godzilla movie, however it's not bad in its own right, unlike many blockblusters. Saw "King Kong," the modern version, recently and it's just horrid. Couldn't stand it when it came out, but it is tolerable if viewed as camp (although I doubt that was the intent).


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> About 880 miles or 7040 furlongs (Why are they called that? The length of a furrow as ploughed by an ox...) as the crow (or should that be as the Raven - let's say Odin, that's the last one I saw at the Tower...) flys.
> 
> 2 hours flight time (Odin's doing well) makes 3520 Furlongs/Hr or 1182720 Furlongs/Fortnight.
> 
> Less than 5% difference.


Thank you, Robert. Sticking with more manageable miles is clearly the trick to the better precision. I made the stupid mistake of converting first to metric, assuming the drone was going 500kpm and rounding down to 1000 kilometers for the trip, or two hours. :doh: There goes the Scandinavian embassy in Bremen. :tsk:

I'll have some Happy Bogie with some PA now, to boost my IQ so I can fully ingest this.


----------



## bluesman.54

Continuing on with Jim's PA testing -- I need to get serious about this if I am going to complete the quest Jim laid out before me. Currently testing a Savinelli hercules 606 EK. So far so good. And steady as she goes mate!


----------



## Er999

I had my first bowl of EMP a few hours ago and it was good. I am now smoking butternut burley in a mm cob, this might be my new favorite blend, it definitely makes the "I am going to try and keep a steady income of this blend" list. p


----------



## steinr1

Today's velocity related factoid...

Edible "Large White" snails are a not a native British species. They were brought to these isles by the Romans. Some muscled their way out of the baskets and pots in which they were kept and have thrived here ever since. Their essentially Brownian perigrinations have limited their spread and they are only found within a mile or so of a Roman Villa or other settlement site. I calculate that their diametric rate of diffusion is 0.5 mile/millenium. That's 4 furlong/millenium for those more used to those units. Snails are not the most purposeful of creatures.

Just finished a bowl of Germain's Rich Dark Flake in my S-M Barling's Make Lovat.


----------



## freestoke

You show your modesty, Robert. I remember reading your peer-reviewed journal article in *Snailing Science* last year, *Circumfusion of Mediterranean Snails in the British Isles*. Just thinking about it makes me reach for the Royal Yacht.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> You show your modesty, Robert. I remember reading your peer-reviewed journal article in *Snailing Science* last year, *Circumfusion of Mediterranean Snails in the British Isles*. Just thinking about it makes me reach for the Royal Yacht.


Jim, it IS good to have you back!

And _almost _snail-related: Kendal Kentucky this morning in a Jobey Tortoise. See?


----------



## Er999

Smoking butternut burley p, am almost done with this and will need to order more soon..


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Velvet in a MM hardwood.


----------



## jco3rd

How is that smoking for you? I've wanted to pick one up for a bang around pipe. :-D


----------



## freestoke

jco3rd said:


> How is that smoking for you? I've wanted to pick one up for a bang around pipe. :-D


I don't know about Tobias, but it had a sort of "temporary" feel to it, like one of those undersized spare tires. Gimme a cob every time.

However, not this time, which involves a solid FourDot pot full of PA. The pot smokes PA perfectly, as do all my FourDots, and as do the 4Dot, the TwoDot, the "Canadian" and the Mayfair. These pipes regularly pass the PA test. :tu


----------



## jco3rd

Haha! Thanks for the feedback Jim!


----------



## MarkC

John, my usual response when this question comes up is to offer the questioner my MM hardwood. I've only smoked it once, and can't imagine anyone wanting to smoke one twice. Still, if you want it, PM me.


----------



## bluesman.54

Ah -- the old PA test! The only way to truly test your pipes. I PA tested an old Caminetto this morning. It passed with flying colors. And I find I am actually growing fond of PA. My grandfather used to smoke it and it reminds me of him. It is a nice place to visit for me.



freestoke said:


> I don't know about Tobias, but it had a sort of "temporary" feel to it, like one of those undersized spare tires. Gimme a cob every time.
> 
> However, not this time, which involves a solid FourDot pot full of PA. The pot smokes PA perfectly, as do all my FourDots, and as do the 4Dot, the TwoDot, the "Canadian" and the Mayfair. These pipes regularly pass the PA test. :tu


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoyed a bowl of 1792 this afternoon in a Stanwell Featherwieght. It was an enjoyable break from work on a hot, humid afternoon here in Iowa.


----------



## freestoke

You people are probably surprised to find me here smoking Dart Mix in a Legend (and a dirty one at that! :tu), drinking "America's Best Tasting Beer", huh? The British Open, as we call it in the Colonies, at Muirfield, is being played in 70-degree weather with no wind and plenty of sun. This is NO WAY TO PLAY THE BRITISH OPEN! :rant: I feel that it should be postponed until the unacceptably clement weather passes.

The course here is suddenly very hard and fast, after three days of sun and temps in the 90s. The course is deserted, because anything over 85 sends people to the hospital around these parts, and I love it. No hackers out there to get in the way, so we were able to get around in 1:20, even with Audrey walking most of the way and me playing caddie. I confess to using a cart .  But I'm 70! With asthma!! I'm allowed, aren't I!? out: Hit thoroughly Hall of Fame shots on my first few holes (and why am I NOT in the Golf Hall of Fame again? :ask, and found myself one under through 4, despite missing a shot putt at 2. For absolutely no good reason, I bogied the rather easy par 5 fifth hole (I HATE bogeying a par 5 I can reach in two! :rant, missed another up and down at six, completely BUTCHERED the 7th (easiest hole on the course), missed another par put at the 8th, but did manage to birdie the last. A stinking 38 with three birdies. :doh: And screwed up the EASY holes! :rant: sigh

More Old Mil, more Dart Mix. All I can do now. Shoulda been a 34. :tsk:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Rattray Hal 'o the Wynd in a Dr. G Freehand


----------



## bluesman.54

70 and asthma -- yes -- you are allowed to use a cart. As to the British Open -- they do have their own ways don't they?



freestoke said:


> You people are probably surprised to find me here smoking Dart Mix in a Legend (and a dirty one at that! :tu), drinking "America's Best Tasting Beer", huh? The British Open, as we call it in the Colonies, at Muirfield, is being played in 70-degree weather with no wind and plenty of sun. This is NO WAY TO PLAY THE BRITISH OPEN! :rant: I feel that it should be postponed until the unacceptably clement weather passes.
> 
> The course here is suddenly very hard and fast, after three days of sun and temps in the 90s. The course is deserted, because anything over 85 sends people to the hospital around these parts, and I love it. No hackers out there to get in the way, so we were able to get around in 1:20, even with Audrey walking most of the way and me playing caddie. I confess to using a cart .  But I'm 70! With asthma!! I'm allowed, aren't I!? out: Hit thoroughly Hall of Fame shots on my first few holes (and why am I NOT in the Golf Hall of Fame again? :ask, and found myself one under through 4, despite missing a shot putt at 2. For absolutely no good reason, I bogied the rather easy par 5 fifth hole (I HATE bogeying a par 5 I can reach in two! :rant, missed another up and down at six, completely BUTCHERED the 7th (easiest hole on the course), missed another par put at the 8th, but did manage to birdie the last. A stinking 38 with three birdies. :doh: And screwed up the EASY holes! :rant: sigh
> 
> More Old Mil, more Dart Mix. All I can do now. Shoulda been a 34. :tsk:


----------



## Nachman

Jim, I played golf in prep school. There was nothing else to do as there were no girls so it was either golf, swimming or billiards. I got quite good, usually par rounds. It was sort of cheating though because we played the same course day after day. I have not played since graduation, and would be lucky to score my considerable age on nine holes now. Thirty eight should make an old duffer like you proud. I can say that because I am even a little older than you.


----------



## DanR

Jim, you sound quite frustrated with your round today, but I'd kill to be shooting a 38! Nice job!!

Red Cake in the Pete Spigot tonight. I know there is some kind of heat wave moving across the northeast, but here in San Antonio it's very mild. I think it's probably in the high 70's (maybe low 80's) here tonight. Very pleasant!


----------



## bluesman.54

FYI -- Mari banned all weather reorts. But there may have been an exemption granted for the Great State of Texas -- only.



DanR said:


> Jim, you sound quite frustrated with your round today, but I'd kill to be shooting a 38! Nice job!!
> 
> Red Cake in the Pete Spigot tonight. I know there is some kind of heat wave moving across the northeast, but here in San Antonio it's very mild. I think it's probably in the high 70's (maybe low 80's) here tonight. Very pleasant!


----------



## DanR

bluesman.54 said:


> FYI -- Mari banned all weather reorts. But there may have been an exemption granted for the Great State of Texas -- only.


Oops. Well my only saving grace might be that she's only about 3 hours from me (a short distance for Texas) and she's probably experiencing similar weather, albeit typically a bit more humid in Houston.


----------



## MarkC

Just loaded my Cavicchi Dublin with Astley's No. 55; hopefully by the time this bowl is finished it will have cooled off a little...


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> Red Cake in the Pete Spigot tonight. I know there is some kind of heat wave moving across the northeast, but here in San Antonio it's very mild. I think it's probably in the high 70's (maybe low 80's) here tonight. Very pleasant!


Actually, I was fairly pleased with the score, but when you make three birdies, two of them on the HARD holes, you kinda expect more from the nine holes. I mean, I went 5 over on the 4 easiest holes, and for no good reason! :tsk: I think it's what Boris Spassky called "the dizziness due to success", what golfers call "getting out of the comfort zone." :lol: Been a while since I've shot a real low score, so I think I lost my equanimity, aka, choked. :lol:

Well, it's what passes for a heat wave. This would be nice summer weather in Hilton Village or Savannah when I grew up, and nobody would even notice it. Same for Biloxi, ie, at least the humidity isn't "frozen" at 95%. Night temps in the 60s? Only Yankees and the Eskimo consider this a heat wave.

And the execrable Zach Johnson leads the Open, which figures, what with the Iowa-style weather in Scotland. Can't stand Zach, who tainted the Masters by winning it a few years back. (Actually, there's nothing particularly bad about Zach, I just find him to be an annoying twit.) Loading up an early bowl of RY in the Legend and heading for more cafe.


----------



## steinr1

Popped a tin of Germain's Medium Flake and am smoking a small bowl in a very rustic Ropp Bussang Cherrywood. I use this pipe for Viginias; most recently (earlier this afternoon) for some well rested Dunhill Flake. Cherrywoods match lighter Virginias well, I think.

I'd rate the Germain's higher than the Dunhill. Nice as that is, it's a bit monolithic. The Germain's has a bit more depth and complexity. Still light - a perfect summer smoke. It's hot again today. The tin note is superb. Tropical fruit (papaya?) and a hint of citrus - like the dried orange peel used in Chinese cooking. Similar in some respects to fruity Erinmore, but not quite as insane. More classy. The orange (mandarin/tangerine?) is also detectable in the smoke. Easy to rub out - it's already on its way from the tin, like a broken flake. Not really a "proper" flake. Rubs out "stringy" to something akin to a shag. Who doesn't enjoy a good shag out in the sunshine? Easy to pack and smoke. Burns cool with no bite but is a bit prone to going out. No bad thing. 

I've only smoked this very occasionally in the past but I can see it becoming a firm favourite and may even supplant the Dunhill Flake from my "rotation". From the appearance there is quite a bit of Red Virginia in the mix (as well as light and brown) and I suspect it will age nicely, at least hold up well. I've seen some reviews which rate it as a bit "meh"; I disagree. Those folk are wrong and I'm right. This is worth the effort. A classy pure Virginia.

This bowl is now finished. I want one exactly the same but full.


----------



## TTecheTTe

steinr1 said:


> Who doesn't enjoy a good shag out in the sunshine?


And in the rain, in the car at the office, under the moon....

Terry sure does!

1792 today...


----------



## freestoke

What next, the Puff Apartment, where like-minded members can meet for a quick shag? The fun never stops at Puff! :lol:

I have a linguistic complaint. Heretofore, I have voiced my displeasure at the odious "a whole other" only in reference to the corruption of an archetypal Texas line, "It's a whole nother country." Note the absence of an apostrophe on the "nother", since that is the correct spelling, no matter what reference you may come up with that says otherwise. "Nother" is not an abbreviation of "another", so one need show no ellipsis -- there is no ellipsis. "A....nother" is an example of tmesis, a standard device in all Indo-European languages, and needs no apologies. Note also that "A whole other country" is bad English (Indo-European) as well as fake Texan. Using this phrase shows not only an ignorance of English (Greek, German, Sanskrit...) construction, but pinning it (falsely) to Texans is an insult to their invariably good grammar and faultless enunciation. Bad English has made steady inroads into print, but this is a relatively a new infestation. A columnist recently wrote, "...a whole other category of annoyance." That would more properly be, assuming English to be an Indo-European language, "a whole* nother* category of annoyance." I can't help but suspect that those bogus Texas tourism commercials, most likely made in Tokyo, Brooklyn, Malaysia or other non-English speaking region of the world, have managed to convince native speakers of English that they've been wrong about their native tongue for hundreds of years. I don't feel that civilization can long endure without giving the humble "nother" its due.

I'll have a bowl of PA for the end of Open coverage. Interesting! :smile:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Though born and raised in Texas, I prefer:

A wholly other country.

But again, I'm a goof. And wholly goofy over a lunchtime bowl of KK in the Royal Indian.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Though born and raised in Texas, I prefer:
> 
> A wholly other country.
> 
> But again, I'm a goof. And wholly goofy over a lunchtime bowl of KK in the Royal Indian.


And of course, you're still wrong. That should read, "A wholly nother country." oke:

BTW, the meerschaum is a loser. Failed the PA test. Bad draw. Draught hole too high in the bowl and the draw is restricted. Damn. Paid something like $30 for this piece of crap. No photos. It does not deserve a photo. :frown:


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> And of course, you're still wrong. That should read, "A wholly nother country." oke::


You'd be right, of course, if I had meant "nother". I didn't. 
I've never used "nother", and probably never will. 
So there - straight from a(n ex-)Texan.

:cheeky:

And sorry about the meer. I'm still awaiting word on mine, like it's my child going through some serious surgical procedure - I pray she is all right.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> You'd be right, of course, if I had meant "nother". I didn't.
> I've never used "nother", and probably never will.
> So there - straight from a(n ex-)Texan.
> 
> :cheeky:


A young fellow like yourself probably is a victim of the Northern Invasion, where people fleeing the high taxes and bad weather stormed the state. By the time you were learning Texan, it had already been corrupted by refugees from New Jersey, New York, and Pennsylvania, who striving hard to learn to the local language, failed miserably. You speak nouveau Texan, Terry. I, on the other hand, speak classic Texan, being a fourth generation Texan and having learned from my great grandparents and their progeny the proper way to say the Texas motto. I stand firm: "A whole other country" is Yankee talk -- and not even proper English! :nono: My extensive study of grammar and syntax confirms my opinion, which, to be honest, is not even an opinion, but rather the truth.


----------



## bluesman.54

A Twit you say? In Cedar Rapids he is a genius. Further he has a huge charity going here that provides houses for families with children. And so goes Iowa....



freestoke said:


> Actually, I was fairly pleased with the score, but when you make three birdies, two of them on the HARD holes, you kinda expect more from the nine holes. I mean, I went 5 over on the 4 easiest holes, and for no good reason! :tsk: I think it's what Boris Spassky called "the dizziness due to success", what golfers call "getting out of the comfort zone." :lol: Been a while since I've shot a real low score, so I think I lost my equanimity, aka, choked. :lol:
> 
> Well, it's what passes for a heat wave. This would be nice summer weather in Hilton Village or Savannah when I grew up, and nobody would even notice it. Same for Biloxi, ie, at least the humidity isn't "frozen" at 95%. Night temps in the 60s? Only Yankees and the Eskimo consider this a heat wave.
> 
> And the execrable Zach Johnson leads the Open, which figures, what with the Iowa-style weather in Scotland. Can't stand Zach, who tainted the Masters by winning it a few years back. (Actually, there's nothing particularly bad about Zach, I just find him to be an annoying twit.) Loading up an early bowl of RY in the Legend and heading for more cafe.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoyed a bowl LNF in a Castleford Hand Made by Colin Fromm #99 Blast Finish . The air conditioning was working wonderfully and it was an extremely enjoyable drive home. Bow -- what to smoke after dinner? Decisions, decisions, decisions......


----------



## Nachman

Full Virginia Flake. And, with that out of the way, I think I will join Freestoke in a gramatical rant. I saw an advertisment on TV the other day in which an actor playing a dentist said "different to". I felt like screaming at the television. The only construction that irritates me more is "Do you want to go with?" With whom? With what?


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> A Twit you say? In Cedar Rapids he is a genius. Further he has a huge charity going here that provides houses for families with children. And so goes Iowa....


There have been many geniuses who were twits. :lol:

I don't know whether you ever watched the TV show, "Frazier", but I'm reminded of the episode where he sets Tony Shalhoub's newsstand on fire. Frazier couldn't stand that Tony Shalhoub, a member of a survey panel rating Frazier's radio show, has said that he doesn't like Frazier's show. They have to pry it out of him why he doesn't like it, but Shalhoub finally admits that the reason is, "I just don't like him." Any further elucidation on why I don't like Zach Johnson goes outside the bounds of the forum. Bubba Watson is another gigantic charity guy -- it's what highly successful, multimillion professional golfers do to be socially acceptable, part of their cultural milieu -- and he grosses me out, too. I'm sure Bubba is a wonderful person, down deep. I have no doubt whatsoever that Zach is a nice person, but as Tony Shalhoub said, "I just don't like him." And I am absolutely certain that he would not like me. Charitable works are to be admired, certainly, but that is not enough to make the donor likeable to everyone, perhaps not even to those receiving the benefits. I'll bet I can name 10 donors bigger than Zach that you would absolutely despise, in spite of what good they do, and all you could do is shrug your shoulder's and say, "I just don't like them."

I need more PA. p


----------



## bluesman.54

I agree with you on "I just don't like him." In this case we just don't like different people.

I'll join you in some PA tomorrow morning when I have another meer lined up to test.



freestoke said:


> There have been many geniuses who were twits. :lol:
> 
> I don't know whether you ever watched the TV show, "Frazier", but I'm reminded of the episode where he sets Tony Shalhoub's newsstand on fire. Frazier couldn't stand that Tony Shalhoub, a member of a survey panel rating Frazier's radio show, has said that he doesn't like Frazier's show. They have to pry it out of him why he doesn't like it, but Shalhoub finally admits that the reason is, "I just don't like him." Any further elucidation on why I don't like Zach Johnson goes outside the bounds of the forum. Bubba Watson is another gigantic charity guy -- it's what highly successful, multimillion professional golfers do to be socially acceptable, part of their cultural milieu -- and he grosses me out, too. I'm sure Bubba is a wonderful person, down deep. I have no doubt whatsoever that Zach is a nice person, but as Tony Shalhoub said, "I just don't like him." And I am absolutely certain that he would not like me. Charitable works are to be admired, certainly, but that is not enough to make the donor likeable to everyone, perhaps not even to those receiving the benefits. I'll bet I can name 10 donors bigger than Zach that you would absolutely despise, in spite of what good they do, and all you could do is shrug your shoulder's and say, "I just don't like them."
> 
> I need more PA. p


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> I agree with you on "I just don't like him." In this case we just don't like different people.


*Not *Everyone Loves Raymond. :lol:

I'm done for the day, finishing with a second bowl of PA in the impeccable Country Gentleman, my favorite cob. The Open comes early. At 4 AM!!


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> *Not *Everyone Loves Raymond. :lol:


But we do love you guys!

I'm smoking some Ennerdale tonight, and you gents are my inspiration for that selection. This bowlful is the last of my Ennerdale stash, and likewise it has a bit of age on it (more than a year in the jar). The Lakeland essence has faded substantially, and I am not getting the full "bang" from it that I expected. Although I am feeling a bit underwhelmed by it, I'll probably still buy more...


----------



## bluesman.54

Buy more Ennerdale. It's got to be a Law somewhere!



DanR said:


> But we do love you guys!
> 
> I'm smoking some Ennerdale tonight, and you gents are my inspiration for that selection. This bowlful is the last of my Ennerdale stash, and likewise it has a bit of age on it (more than a year in the jar). The Lakeland essence has faded substantially, and I am not getting the full "bang" from it that I expected. Although I am feeling a bit underwhelmed by it, I'll probably still buy more...


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> . . . You speak nouveau Texan, Terry.


One of the greatest backhanded compliments I've ever heard. God, but it is good to have Jim back! 
Ain't it, y'all?

:cowboyic9:

I can confirm the KK on the drive home - cigarin' it tonight...


----------



## DanR

ProbateGeek said:


> One of the greatest backhanded compliments I've ever heard. God, but it is good to have Jim back! Ain't it, y'all?


Yessiree-bob, Jim's none other than another "nother" lover.

(It took me all night to come up with that. The fact that I have no idea what I just said or that it is even relevant to the thread has absolutely no bearing on how awesome a post it is. You see that it rhymes, right?)


----------



## CaptainKoala

Enjoying some Caledonian Highland Cream (no. 10) in my *SPANKIN' new Savinelli Trevi 602 (Smooth)!!* Right out of the box, I just got it in the mail. It's pretty, and smokes like a champ. Testing out those small rubber bits for the stem. Great stuff! A good day indeed


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> Yessiree-bob, Jim's none other than another "nother" lover.
> 
> (It took me all night to come up with that. The fact that I have no idea what I just said or that it is even relevant to the thread has absolutely no bearing on how awesome a post it is. You see that it rhymes, right?)


:biglaugh: Too much!! :biglaugh:

A 39 today, on a course that was playing a little like Muirfield. I was one with the Open. I played FAR better than the 39 would indicate, having cruel bounces on 5 and 6 that added up to three over par, right there. Didn't get much for it, but really loved it out there today, with absolutely nobody in front of, behind, or even in view anywhere. Like having the course to ourselves! Beautiful, temps in the high 70s, a nice breeze, sun...people travel thousands of miles for playing conditions like that, and have to wait on every shot! :lol:

Gonna have some lunch, but right now I gotta finish this bowl of RY. p


----------



## bluesman.54

Sounds like you had a fine morning Jim. They also seem to be struggling with the wind at the Open today. RY and lunch and perhaps later some of "America's best," another pipe -- and a fine afternoon. Life is Good!



freestoke said:


> :biglaugh: Too much!! :biglaugh:
> 
> A 39 today, on a course that was playing a little like Muirfield. I was one with the Open. I played FAR better than the 39 would indicate, having cruel bounces on 5 and 6 that added up to three over par, right there. Didn't get much for it, but really loved it out there today, with absolutely nobody in front of, behind, or even in view anywhere. Like having the course to ourselves! Beautiful, temps in the high 70s, a nice breeze, sun...people travel thousands of miles for playing conditions like that, and have to wait on every shot! :lol:
> 
> Gonna have some lunch, but right now I gotta finish this bowl of RY. p


----------



## Desertlifter

Must be something in the air.

Had a bowl of RY in my cobwarden while on the way to the lab.

Hello, vitamin-N.

LAB from my runs on Wednesday have yet to surface - they are at the cusp of their lag time, so this is not particularly troubling. Grabbed more CO2 generators, boxed up the lot, and ready to haul them home for the weekend. Should be countable by somewhere between tomorrow afternoon and Sunday morning


----------



## TTecheTTe

I think Micheal should stand in the corner until he starts posting some pics of those pipes! In the absence of @Latakius Vituscan we need some pretty pipe pics!

:spank: bad noob @Torque! Checking the mail, there was the definite aroma of a pipe bomb, but I soon discovered it was worse! Jason didn't send me a "sample," but bombed me with several and a blind test!

All are beautiful baccys and smell delicious. The blind baccy has a definite aroma of anise, and immediately reminded me of a sample I had months ago. I thought was LNF, but could be confusing it with Best Brown, but recall that I didn't care for it. It did have that Lakeland essence, and a lotion feel in the mouth that I don't like. Although I'm am getting the essence from this sample, it does lack that lotiony feel and I do like this. I don't think I've had this tabacco before.

The blind sample is a very beautiful, dark tight flake with light specks. It is very moist, but I smoked a bowl anyway. It has the beauty of a Stokkebye flake, and that was my first impression, but I don't think it is. Matches some descriptions I've read of Peterson Irish Flake. SG flakes that I've had are courser and thicker so I'm thinking this is a Gawaith & Hoggarth.

The anise does not come through on the smoke fortunately, and neither does it have the quality I recall objectional from Best Brown, and the Lakeland is light and pleasant. I did pick up a hint of vanilla and alcohol, with a slightly floral aroma. Sweetness of Va comes through. Perhaps Dark or Rum Flake?

Without any appreciable nicotine, I do believe it is a flue cured VA, with some BUR. Some airing and more testing to be done. This will be fun!

I'm sure y'all will immediately recognize it (but don't tell me, yet!):



Max has been busy this week with a little guest:


----------



## freestoke

What's this? "America's Best Tasting Beer". Sounds like something that might go well with Dart Mix. :smile: 
Trying to resist checking the leaderboard online, so I can watch the Open later, but when I left, Miguel Angel Jimenez was tied for the lead! :shock: Go Miguel! :banana:


----------



## Torque

TTecheTTe said:


> I think Micheal should stand in the corner until he starts posting some pics of those pipes! In the absence of @Latakius Vituscan we need some pretty pipe pics!
> 
> :spank: bad noob @Torque! Checking the mail, there was the definite aroma of a pipe bomb, but I soon discovered it was worse! Jason didn't send me a "sample," but bombed me with several and a blind test!
> 
> All are beautiful baccys and smell delicious. The blind baccy has a definite aroma of anise, and immediately reminded me of a sample I had months ago. I thought was LNF, but could be confusing it with Best Brown, but recall that I didn't care for it. It did have that Lakeland essence, and a lotion feel in the mouth that I don't like. Although I'm am getting the essence from this sample, it does lack that lotiony feel and I do like this. I don't think I've had this tabacco before.
> 
> The blind sample is a very beautiful, dark tight flake with light specks. It is very moist, but I smoked a bowl anyway. It has the beauty of a Stokkebye flake, and that was my first impression, but I don't think it is. Matches some descriptions I've read of Peterson Irish Flake. SG flakes that I've had are courser and thicker so I'm thinking this is a Gawaith & Hoggarth.
> 
> The anise does not come through on the smoke fortunately, and neither does it have the quality I recall objectional from Best Brown, and the Lakeland is light and pleasant. I did pick up a hint of vanilla and alcohol, with a slightly floral aroma. Sweetness of Va comes through. Perhaps Dark or Rum Flake?
> 
> Without any appreciable nicotine, I do believe it is a flue cured VA, with some BUR. Some airing and more testing to be done. This will be fun!
> 
> I'm sure y'all will immediately recognize it (but don't tell me, yet!):
> 
> 
> 
> Max has been busy this week with a little guest:


Yes, I am a very bad boy :smoke2: Since you still want to study I won't tell you what it is just yet. I will give a small hint though. Do you have a fresh cob to continue your test? I believe you might have caught a bit of a ghosting on the first test as this flake should not have any lakeland essence, I gave most of a tin of 1792 away not long ago, I would definitely know the smell and mouth feel.


----------



## bluesman.54

Mari wrote: I think Micheal should stand in the corner until he starts posting some pics of those pipes! In the absence of @Latakius Vituscan we need some pretty pipe pics!

Unfortunately Mari I don't have ability to post pics. I may have to buy a camera just for this forum. My phone is an old flip type -- so I can't post pics with it. But I enjoy your pics. Thanks!

And enjoy the bomb -- what a nice surprise!


----------



## MarkC

What the heck does Max have? I can't figure out if it's dog, cat, or something else...


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> What the heck does Max have? I can't figure out if it's dog, cat, or something else...


I think it's a tribble.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Torque said:


> Yes, I am a very bad boy :smoke2: Since you still want to study I won't tell you what it is just yet. I will give a small hint though. Do you have a fresh cob to continue your test? I believe you might have caught a bit of a ghosting on the first test as this flake should not have any lakeland essence, I gave most of a tin of 1792 away not long ago, I would definitely know the smell and mouth feel.


This just keep getting worse! I've never had abaccy change character so much. Having a piece left out overnight, the very dry flake smoked like a straight tabacco without any of the quality as before. Today, the anise on the tin note is barely detectable, and now has a more deeper musty/molasses aroma. The dry inhale is beef jerky!

I'm definite I've not had this baccy, but with my luck you've given me something I have in my cellar! I might say it is Irish Flake, but it is mild in Nic, moderate at best. It also has qualities that I've read on Dark Flake, Rum Flake and some Dan's like Limerick. Smoking today still brings a floral type notes, which I could describe as fruity, maybe even "juicy" fruity, but it could be coming from the fresh cob I'm smoking today.

With the lack of Nic, and with some peppery burn on retohale, I think it is a flue-cured VaPer. But, I'm making a wild guess at Erinmore Flake. ound:



MarkC said:


> What the heck does Max have? I can't figure out if it's dog, cat, or something else...


Jim got it - it's a tribble - there's three dozen now.

It's my daughter's new "designer" puppy - a Teddy Bear. It will have a hand bag soon.


----------



## Torque

@TTecheTTe

LOL, you know what it is, just keep second guessing yourself. It is in fact Peterson Irish Flake, I wandered around in your cellar and noticed you didn't have any so took a shot that you hadn't tried it yet. Now I need to go back to your cellar and study it, because if you feel PIF is mild to medium then I want some of what you are smoking (pun intended  ).


----------



## freestoke

Torque said:


> @TTecheTTe
> 
> LOL, you know what it is, just keep second guessing yourself. It is in fact Peterson Irish Flake, I wandered around in your cellar and noticed you didn't have any so took a shot that you hadn't tried it yet. Now I need to go back to your cellar and study it, because if you feel PIF is mild to medium then I want some of what you are smoking (pun intended  ).


Wait a minute! I misread that! :rant: Where'd I get University Flake? :ask:

Got the Dart Mix burning in accompaniment to "America's Best Tasting Beer". :beerchug:


----------



## TTecheTTe

freestoke said:


> Wait a minute! I misread that! :rant: Where'd I get University Flake? :ask:
> 
> Got the Dart Mix burning in accompaniment to "America's Best Tasting Beer". :beerchug:


Because you're a mind reader! :banana: Irish and University Flakes were the first baccys that I started reading, and kept going round and round with them until the end. 
@Torque you were right about second guessing, as surprisely I was right on with the baccy component from the first bowl, with the exception of Kentucky. On the second day I began to suspect Kentucky, but decided it was a pinch of Per. I'm going to have to smoke some KK tonight, and more of it until I get a feel for it. Yeah, I could use a good shag...

PIF, and equal mix of flue-cured Va, Burley and fire Kentucky! I would not have guessed that much Bur; well, I guess that is still just 30% of a Va blend, afterall. So many reviews rank this as a Nic heavyweight, I kept telling myself it couldn't be it as I really got nothing out of it! The narcolepsy must really skew my sense of strength, as I can smoke anything (my first were 1792, OJK and BLB). I am relieved that it is a tabacco I've not had before, but I have had Irish Oak. I really did like the flavor, and found it had depth that would change through the bowl and how it was dried. Must get awesome with age.

Thanks, Jason, for the nerve wreaking fun! :banghead:

Max is babysitting the tribble, Bach, this afternoon:


----------



## Torque

TTecheTTe said:


> Thanks, Jason, for the nerve wreaking fun! :banghead:


My pleasure :wink:

IF is one of my favorites and a bit of an anomaly for me. I really dislike aro blends, not because of the smell or taste, but because every one I've ever smoked have given me a splitting headache with the exception of this one. As you noted, the anise is quite noticeable but doesn't effect me the way other casing/toppings do. :noidea:


----------



## ProbateGeek

I was guessing University Flake as well. 'Cause who hasn't tried Irish Flake?

I love Irish Flake. I've got only one dedicated pipe, and that is a 1948 Peterson Killarney Apple - never loaded with anything but IF (at least since I've had it). Not because IF needs a dedicated pipe, but out of my respect for IF and pre-republic Petersons.



It's somehow fitting.


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> I was guessing University Flake as well. 'Cause who hasn't tried Irish Flake?
> 
> I love Irish Flake. I've got only one dedicated pipe, and that is a 1948 Peterson Killarney Apple - never loaded with anything but IF (at least since I've had it). Not because IF needs a dedicated pipe, but out of my respect for IF and pre-republic Petersons.
> 
> It's somehow fitting.


Thanks, we needed some pipeporn! That is apropos for Irish Flake.

:biglaugh: Guess I am smarter than the average bear...I apparently am the only one who hasn't had it and zoomed in on it from start. Just feminine intuition, no doubt.

Stoking up a bowl of Nightcap. Hmm, think I'll have a few more bowls.

Here's the bomb: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ture-your-tobacco-thread-2-a.html#post3874527


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoyed a bowl of Davidoff Medallion in my Randy Wiley RVW #17 Rustic Finish earlier this afternoon. Now its Bullseye in my Kirk Bosi Smooth Finish. This is one of the easiest drawing pipes I have ever smoked. They are both fine pipe makers here in the USA. Soon it will be time to eat and contemplate the next smoke. Life is Good!


----------



## Nachman

Penzance in an Eriksen Bulldog. Great times for Britain, first Wimbledon, now the Tour de France.


----------



## freestoke

Wow, the Tour de France! Isn't that a little like an Englishman winning the world ski jumping championship!? :shock: I don't know the history of the TdF, except I got the feeling it was Lance Armstrong (at least temporarily :lol, then Spain, France, and Belgium all the way down. :ask:

How about Phil, though!  Gotta be one of the greatest last rounds of a major ever. Just aMAZing stuff! It was odd, with so many people crying happily about a win, including his caddie. But not Phil! :tu I guess some players just "feel the love". :lol: But there you have it, Phil Mickelson, World Champion Golfer. What a round. What a ROUND! They dug up a great Phil Quote: asked about the difference between a great shot and smart shot, Phil said that a great shot is when you pull it off, a smart shot is when you don't have the courage to even try. I wanted Westwood, or Poulter or Scott to win it, but now that Phil did, I am really happy for him! Great tournament!

An Old Mil and some Dart Mix, thinking about what I'll be cooking this week. Time for some BBQ! I try to give the beef about 15 hours or so in the smoker. WAY outside the time limits for Yankee BBQ! They don't seem to understand the concept of meat that sort of crumbles. :nono: (Gotta get below the Mason Dixon line or west of the Mississippi before people have the patience for proper cooking.)


----------



## Desertlifter

freestoke said:


> Wow, the Tour de France! Isn't that a little like an Englishman winning the world ski jumping championship!? :shock: I don't know the history of the TdF, except I got the feeling it was Lance Armstrong (at least temporarily :lol, then Spain, France, and Belgium all the way down. :ask:
> 
> How about Phil, though!  Gotta be one of the greatest last rounds of a major ever. Just aMAZing stuff! It was odd, with so many people crying happily about a win, including his caddie. But not Phil! :tu I guess some players just "feel the love". :lol: But there you have it, Phil Mickelson, World Champion Golfer. What a round. What a ROUND! They dug up a great Phil Quote: asked about the difference between a great shot and smart shot, Phil said that a great shot is when you pull it off, a smart shot is when you don't have the courage to even try. I wanted Westwood, or Poulter or Scott to win it, but now that Phil did, I am really happy for him! Great tournament!
> 
> An Old Mil and some Dart Mix, thinking about what I'll be cooking this week. Time for some BBQ! I try to give the beef about 15 hours or so in the smoker. WAY outside the time limits for Yankee BBQ! They don't seem to understand the concept of meat that sort of crumbles. :nono: (Gotta get below the Mason Dixon line or west of the Mississippi before people have the patience for proper cooking.)


As to cycling, there are always the Millars - unrelated and Scottish, but I suppose.

Britain has 2 TDF wins, but all other issues aside I would argue that Bradley Wiggins and Mark Cavendish are their best products. Mr. Wiggins won their first TDF, and Cavendish is....Cavendish.

Phil is the golfer who I would most follow around on the tour, if that were my wont. Really like the guy - particularly after he refused to play that tourney on his daughter's birthday. Class act.

I did note that he seemed to be starting a bit of eye-leak as he approached the 18th...


----------



## bluesman.54

Are you talking about Brisket? I'm west of the Mississippi -- so that must be why I go at least 15 hours until the meat hits an internal temp of 210 degrees. Wraping it in foil during the last few hours so it steams in its juices is the Yankee way. Uncovered all the way -- with lots of mopping -- Texas style. Which do you prefer? What woods do you use? And finally what type of smoker are you using?



freestoke said:


> Wow, the Tour de France! Isn't that a little like an Englishman winning the world ski jumping championship!? :shock: I don't know the history of the TdF, except I got the feeling it was Lance Armstrong (at least temporarily :lol, then Spain, France, and Belgium all the way down. :ask:
> 
> How about Phil, though!  Gotta be one of the greatest last rounds of a major ever. Just aMAZing stuff! It was odd, with so many people crying happily about a win, including his caddie. But not Phil! :tu I guess some players just "feel the love". :lol: But there you have it, Phil Mickelson, World Champion Golfer. What a round. What a ROUND! They dug up a great Phil Quote: asked about the difference between a great shot and smart shot, Phil said that a great shot is when you pull it off, a smart shot is when you don't have the courage to even try. I wanted Westwood, or Poulter or Scott to win it, but now that Phil did, I am really happy for him! Great tournament!
> 
> An Old Mil and some Dart Mix, thinking about what I'll be cooking this week. Time for some BBQ! I try to give the beef about 15 hours or so in the smoker. WAY outside the time limits for Yankee BBQ! They don't seem to understand the concept of meat that sort of crumbles. :nono: (Gotta get below the Mason Dixon line or west of the Mississippi before people have the patience for proper cooking.)


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> Are you talking about Brisket? I'm west of the Mississippi -- so that must be why I go at least 15 hours until the meat hits an internal temp of 210 degrees. Wraping it in foil during the last few hours so it steams in its juices is the Yankee way. Uncovered all the way -- with lots of mopping -- Texas style. Which do you prefer? What woods do you use? And finally what type of smoker are you using?


Aluminium foil!?  :nono: Might as well boil it. Brisket, check. Slathering, check. Charcoal, with chunks of hickory or mesquite, depending on mood, in one of those primitive things with a pan.










Usually throw on a chicken and a pork roast on the lower shelf, which are done a bit quicker, first the chicken then the pork roast. Gotta fall apart, though!


----------



## bluesman.54

You are the MAN!



freestoke said:


> Aluminium foil!?  :nono: Might as well boil it. Brisket, check. Slathering, check. Charcoal, with chunks of hickory or mesquite, depending on mood, in one of those primitive things with a pan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually throw on a chicken and a pork roast on the lower shelf, which are done a bit quicker, first the chicken then the pork roast. Gotta fall apart, though!


----------



## TTecheTTe

I slow cook in the oven for 12 hrs, but then I'm a girl.


----------



## bluesman.54

That looks great Mari! Nice job! I'll bet its tender as can be...and umm good!



TTecheTTe said:


> I slow cook in the oven for 12 hrs, but then I'm a girl.


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> How about Phil, though!  Gotta be one of the greatest last rounds of a major ever.


I'm sure this would make his blood boil, but I haven't watched golf since the early nineties; my first thought was "so he finally won a major"? Glad I checked... :lol:


----------



## freestoke

They look great, Mari! Showing influence from my time in other countries, I need cole slaw with pork BBQ (Georgia). My favorite BBQ sauce for beef, pork or chicken, is Audrey's clone of the sauce at Pierce's BBQ (Virginia), one of the best BBQ places I've ever encountered (which is many). Pierce's PITT Bar-B-Que One of these days, I'll create a proper Louisiana mustard sauce for thin-sliced BBQ, but so far that hasn't worked out well. :nono: My all-time best BBQ experience was after a flight into Denver, some place near the motel, but I have no idea where. My brother and I went and got one of the big BBQ beef sandwiches (gigantic), starved for BBQ after an extended BBQ deprivasion in the wilds of Central New York, went back to the motel, ate it, then drove back for seconds. We were the aborigines of New Guinea, after their annual pig roast. We returned right before the flight back and bought six more each to take back to NY. :lol:

Smokin' some more of the Humble Prince. p


----------



## steinr1

Davidoff Medallion Flake in a J Ropp meerschaum-lined Straight Billiard. The pipe and the hot weather conspire to make a VaPer the tobacco of choice.


----------



## freestoke

Hey, Wood Austin won on the regular tour yesterday, too! (There's a regular PGA event for the players who didn't qualify or don't otherwise play the Open Championship. ) He's 49! Go Woody. He's the guy who bent his putter into a 45 degree angle, banging it into his head after he missed a putt about 5-10 years ago. I love it when neurotic messes with good hearts win. Especially the older head cases. :lol: Gives him a two year exemption on the tour and a spot in the upcoming PGA Championship, the last major of the year.

I was either spectacularly good or spectacularly bad out on the course today. Forgot to bring my pipe and my Low Vitamin N light was burning cherry red. Dart Mix has just enough umbladee to alleviate the symptoms, being applied forthwith. And Old Mil!! We were waiting on every shot from the 3rd through the 6th, finally able to play through at 7, which was bad enough (two old guys in a cart, one of them being George, who is 86), but the guys behind us were hitting up on us starting at 5. At 6, I was waiting to hit my second shot and the idiots were hitting their tee shots! Yeah, they couldn't get reach me, or even dream of hitting the ball that far, so it's not a matter of being in danger, but I can hear the ball being hit and the ball landing 50 yards back and it's disconcerting. What if they accidentally put a good pass on the ball? Both of them outweigh me by at least 40 pounds and both were considerably taller and WAY younger, so I guess there is a remote possibility that they could do it right and brain me, but that isn't the real problem: waiting a little longer on my shot gives them the opportunity to be roaring up behind us in their accursed wheelchairs while I am trying to hit my second shot. I HATE that!! We played the last three holes in less than 20 minutes, so we were still able to get around in 1:45, so total time wasn't too bad. Cost me a few, though. Hard to play like that for mere amateurs.

More Dart Mix! p


----------



## TTecheTTe

Thank you, those were good fall-off-the-bone baby back ribs! I cooked two racks to freeze up some meals, but my daughter showed up with her new pup. She "wasn't hungry" so would just eat a "couple of ribs" and then proceeded to polish off 3/4 of a rack! She ranked them better than Chili's, high praise as we used to love theirs (got inconsistent, so I had to learn how).

Luxury Twist Flake day since order arrived today, with a bowl (maybe it will be two) of Jason's Plum Pudding! :hungry: Guess this is one sweet day!


----------



## TTecheTTe

AndrewV said:


> Smoking some Mississippi River in the Sav 5, mmmmmm good stuff.


Someone smelled The Bear at the little red house in The Big Woods! 

Anyone else hankering (or that I've missed) for a sample of Bow-Legged Bear?

This afternoon it's C&D Bow-legged Bear in a Country Gentleman...


----------



## AndrewV

TTecheTTe said:


> Someone smelled The Bear at the little red house in The Big Woods!
> 
> Anyone else hankering (or that I've missed) for a sample of Bow-Legged Bear?
> 
> This afternoon it's C&D Bow-legged Bear in a Country Gentleman...


Got that right! With how much you enjoy it how can I not smell it all the way here in Vegas? I can see the plume of smoke from my upstairs window! Haha


----------



## jco3rd

Finishing off my bowl of Erinmore from last night! Still delicious, but I think it was better on the first light. I will be minimizing DGT with this blend.


----------



## jco3rd

TTecheTTe said:


> Someone smelled The Bear at the little red house in The Big Woods!
> 
> Anyone else hankering (or that I've missed) for a sample of Bow-Legged Bear?
> 
> This afternoon it's C&D Bow-legged Bear in a Country Gentleman...


Mari, everytime you post pictures of your pipe I want to revisit buying a forever stem!!


----------



## Er999

jco3rd said:


> Mari, everytime you post pictures of your pipe I want to revisit buying a forever stem!!


Same here, so far doing a great job of resisting the siren's call to pay through the nose! (Yes mari, I know that they only cost $24ish, but you only need one before you find yourself on the steepest slope and falling to :rapture: rock bottom! :biggrin


----------



## TTecheTTe

Er999 said:


> Same here, so far doing a great job of resisting the siren's call to pay through the nose! (Yes mari, I know that they only cost $24ish, but you only need one before you find yourself on the steepest slope and falling to :rapture: rock bottom! :biggrin


Hey, I didn't even mention the Forever Stem! But, I bought them off their outlet selection, so I paid $18 for it, and $16 ea for the other two. The third is being custom cut at no charge!

p ISOM Butt... :madgrin:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

SG Navy Flake in a Gatlinburlier house pipe. (I smoked it this afternoon- just late to the party :biggrin


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

Lunch and dinner lit up a bowl of Peter stokkbeyes Luxury Navy flake in the briar


----------



## Er999

TTecheTTe said:


> Hey, I didn't even mention the Forever Stem! But, I bought them off their outlet selection, so I paid $18 for it, and $16 ea for the other two. The third is being custom cut at no charge!
> 
> p ISOM Butt... :madgrin:


With you, you don't need to mention forever stems you just need to show it :madgrin:

(I already looked, maybe my google-fu might be weak at the moment) ISOM?


----------



## TTecheTTe

Er999 said:


> With you, you don't need to mention forever stems you just need to show it :madgrin:
> 
> (I already looked, maybe my google-fu might be weak at the moment) ISOM?


Outlet Store. Have to check the outlet regularly, as they sell quickly...he's going to posting more soon. His site is a great read - love Dr. Dave's walks - and great resources.

Island South of Miami - told you I was cheap! That's why I originally bought "a pipe," a cheap MM! Mmm, habano butt.


----------



## jco3rd

TTecheTTe said:


> Island South of Miami - told you I was cheap! That's why I originally bought "a pipe," a cheap MM! Mmm, habano butt.


Stop bragging Mari!


----------



## Er999

TTecheTTe said:


> Outlet Store. Have to check the outlet regularly, as they sell quickly...he's going to posting more soon. His site is a great read - love Dr. Dave's walks - and great resources.
> 
> Island South of Miami - told you I was cheap! That's why I originally bought "a pipe," a cheap MM! Mmm, habano butt.


(In order of appearance)
Hmm, nice to know for the future. :biggrin:
:banghead: figures, my google-fu wasn't weak after all, I saw ISOM explained several times and I discounted it being island south of Miami, go figure...


----------



## TTecheTTe

A nice ladies smoke, parfumed as some say, 1792 in a Lone Star Italian.





jco3rd said:


> Stop bragging Mari!


Bragging? Some might call that a confession!


----------



## AndrewV

What are the odds that 1792 is what I brought to work today.

I'll be joining Mari with some 1792 in a cob. To me the first five minutes taste like hairspray, then amazingly it transforms into a nice good smoke!? Baffles me.

Edit: Didnt I tell you Mari about my physcic abilities?!



TTecheTTe said:


> A nice ladies smoke, parfumed as some say, 1792 in a Lone Star Italian.
> 
> 
> 
> Bragging? Some might call that a confession!


----------



## TTecheTTe

AndrewV said:


> What are the odds that 1792 is what I brought to work today.
> 
> I'll be joining Mari with some 1792 in a cob. To me the first five minutes taste like hairspray, then amazingly it transforms into a nice good smoke!? Baffles me.
> 
> *Edit: Didnt I tell you Mari about my physcic abilities*?!


I was going to say the same thing after your post! But, since I'm also psychic, I knew you would edit your post and waited. I also knew you wanted 1792...

1792 in a Rusticated Italian Lone Star:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a MM cob


----------



## AndrewV

FrogMorton On The Bayou in my Pipa Croci, one of my favorite pipes and the blend... just FANTASTIC!p


----------



## freestoke

Guess. Dart Mix and an Old Mil! Hit the ball great today and again played around the greens like a five year old with a plastic toy golf club. sigh. 

Had kind of an odd thing happen, waiting in the car earlier, smoking some from the Golf Pouch. A middle aged guy walked up and asked me through the open window what I was smoking! :shock: I told him, "A mix of Kendal's Kentucky, 1Q, Five Brothers and Prince Albert." He said, "Thanks!" And walked off. :dunno:


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

freestoke said:


> Guess. Dart Mix and an Old Mil! Hit the ball great today and again played around the greens like a five year old with a plastic toy golf club. sigh.
> 
> Had kind of an odd thing happen, waiting in the car earlier, smoking some from the Golf Pouch. A middle aged guy walked up and asked me through the open window what I was smoking! :shock: I told him, "A mix of Kendal's Kentucky, 1Q, Five Brothers and Prince Albert." He said, "Thanks!" And walked off. :dunno:


Lol, he went to report you to the police as one of those pipe smoking dopers. Or he was just interested in pipe smoking himself!


----------



## Desertlifter

GLP Fillmore in my cobwarden. This is lovely stuff, but Perique noobs be warned. It starts well behaved, but lets one know its roots after the first third.

Going to have another bowl just to make sure. ipe:


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> Guess. Dart Mix and an Old Mil! Hit the ball great today and again played around the greens like a five year old with a plastic toy golf club. sigh.
> 
> Had kind of an odd thing happen, waiting in the car earlier, smoking some from the Golf Pouch. A middle aged guy walked up and asked me through the open window what I was smoking! :shock: I told him, "A mix of Kendal's Kentucky, 1Q, Five Brothers and Prince Albert." He said, "Thanks!" And walked off. :dunno:


Hmm, that is a bit odd. I wonder if he'd have been just as happy with "tobacco" as an answer? :dunno:

Jim, were you drinking the Old Mil while you played today? Maybe that's the problem lately... You're not drinking enough! :biggrin:

I'm hooked on this Exhausted Rooster. Good flavor, nice vitamin N hit, burns great right out of the tin. I'm glad you guys tempted me to pop the tin on this one.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

DanR said:


> Hmm, that is a bit odd. I wonder if he'd have been just as happy with "tobacco" as an answer? :dunno:
> 
> Jim, were you drinking the Old Mil while you played today? Maybe that's the problem lately... You're not drinking enough! :biggrin:
> 
> I'm hooked on this Exhausted Rooster. Good flavor, nice vitamin N hit, burns great right out of the tin. I'm glad you guys tempted me to pop the tin on this one.


Just looked up that blend and it sounds tasty, despite the name lol


----------



## jco3rd

More Dark Birdseye for me in my little rusticated bent pipe. Nice little nic hit to get me through the rest of the day!


----------



## Scott W.

FVF in my Nording


----------



## Mycroft Holmes

Hello BOTL!! It's been a while since I've been active on the forum and I hope this post finds you all doing well. This afternoon I cracked open a tin of the original Frog Morton that's been aging for 2 years and wow, what a treat!!! Since the weather has been so nice here where I live, I've been taking advantage of it by smoking a cigar (or two....or 3) a day and today I thought I would return to my piping roots, and I was not disappointed. Anyway, again I hope you all are well and I look forward to reconnecting to old friends, and meeting the new people on the forum that have joined in my absence. Happy smoking!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Mycroft Holmes said:


> Hello BOTL!! It's been a while since I've been active on the forum and I hope this post finds you all doing well. This afternoon I cracked open a tin of the original Frog Morton that's been aging for 2 years and wow, what a treat!!! Since the weather has been so nice here where I live, I've been taking advantage of it by smoking a cigar (or two....or 3) a day and today I thought I would return to my piping roots, and I was not disappointed. Anyway, again I hope you all are well and I look forward to reconnecting to old friends, and meeting the new people on the forum that have joined in my absence. Happy smoking!


Great to have you back! Hope you have been well. I was about to leave you a visitor message to check on you! I was recently rereading "My Lady Nicotine."

I also smoked my first FM today, thanks to a big bomb from @AndrewV. If fact, he sent me a full complement! Awesome stuff, so I'll be getting some FM to cellar to find out how much better it is with some age! p


----------



## DanR

TTecheTTe said:


> Great to have you back! Hope you have been well. I was about to leave you a visitor message to check on you! I was recently rereading "My Lady Nicotine."
> 
> I also smoked my first FM today, thanks to a big bomb from @AndrewV. If fact, he sent me a full complement! Awesome stuff, so I'll be getting some FM to cellar to find out how much better it is with some age! p


Welcome back, Sather!

And Mari, since your planning a purchase, I should mention that P&C is still running their deal where you get a free tin of the original FM with a $60 McClelland purchase. It adds to your cart automatically - not sure how long it'll last. I assume you can add FM to get to the target price, then get more for free!


----------



## steinr1

DanR said:


> Welcome back, Sather!
> 
> And Mari, since you're planning a purchase, I should mention that the State of Texas is still running short of tobacco since the deal where you got all the tins of BB and a 60Kg McClelland purchase. If you add to your cart again - not sure how long it'll last. I assume we can add FM to the list of unobtainable tobacco; we'll get more for the end of the century!


There. Fixed. I hate to see misspelling.


----------



## TTecheTTe

steinr1 said:


> There. Fixed. I hate to see misspelling.


:r

ound: ound:

:rofl:

I'm offended.

I'm smoking Frog Morton's all day - all five. I might also break open a tin of Blue Mountain for that.

P.S. C&D is having to grow the tobac for my BLB order. I got one pound, but I've been waiting a month now for the other four pounds.


----------



## DanR

steinr1 said:


> And Mari, since you're planning a purchase, I should mention that the State of Texas is still running short of tobacco since the deal where you got all the tins of BB and a 60Kg McClelland purchase. If you add to your cart again - not sure how long it'll last. I assume we can add FM to the list of unobtainable tobacco; we'll get more for the end of the century!
> 
> There. Fixed. I hate to see misspelling.


Mari, it appears that Robert has broken our secret code. Continue with the tobacco apocalypse acquisition operation, but be aware that communications are compromised! :spy:


----------



## TTecheTTe

DanR said:


> Mari, it appears that Robert has broken our secret code. Continue with the tobacco apocalypse acquisition operation, but be aware that communications are compromised! :spy:


I always knew he was a spy. Someone once said I brought new meaning to TAD and you may have it, Dan - TAAO.

I'm just ticked that most of what I got was on sale at 15% in Mar, Apr & May.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Captain B. in a MM cob


----------



## Nachman

In the fall of 2010 I bought some GLP Haddo's Delight. Couldn't stand it. It tasted like very cheap brandy but someone told me that it improved considerably with age, so I jarred it up. I saw it today while searching through the cellar for something different. I tried it and as promised it has improved. The cheap brandy taste is gone and it is a pleasant tobacco. It is not good enough to name my son Haddo as it is reported one bloke did, but quite tolerable. I think it would be better if they had left out the burley because it gives that roughness on the back of the throat thing that burley sometimes does.


----------



## Stonedog

Nick, I had a sample of Haddo's when I first started. It had a few years on it and I really enjoyed it. Haven't had any since, but I've got a few tins stored away. 

I'm working on bowl of SG Chocolate Flake in the Sav 616. I think I've ,engined this before, but I find the blend difficult to master, it is enjoyable but only if I really concentrate on it.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

P.S. Luxury navy flake...In the briar


----------



## steinr1

Dunhill MM 965 in a small Kiko 1/8 bent meerschaum Bulldog.

I am this pipe's bitch. Even washed my hands before using it. Now colour, damn you!


----------



## DanR

Solani Silver Flake in my Pete Bent Spigot while I lounge by the pool. Nice enough tobacco, but still not one of my favorites. It burns nicely, but is a bit mild for my tastes.


----------



## Hambone1

Made breakfast for my lovely bride and myself this morning, omelet. Wife said she was going to go lay back down. So I proceeded to get some McCranie's Red Ribbon and my bent rustic Nording pipe and step outside to see the morning/afternoon sun. Took my latest The Pipe Collector's magazine, from the North American Society of Pipe Collectors club. Was out there over 2 hours and went through 2 good bowls. Lovely way to start the day.


----------



## Troutman22

I popped a tin of Benjamin Hartwell Signature Blend last week. I figured I better give it a go. It was an impulse by about a year ago. Wow, what a peppery, spicy baccy this stuff is. The first half of the 45 minutes was almost to spicy, but it settled down after that I wasn't half bad. If anyone likes spice give this a try.


----------



## bluesman.54

PA testing one of my Dad's pipes -- a Calabresi -- Italian briar -- so far, so good. A nice smoker really. Steady as she goes.


----------



## freestoke

ABF in the Savinelli 120 Anni. And an Old Mil!


----------



## Nachman

I have been smoking a lot of Stonehaven and FVF lately. It started to feel just too rich like eating a diet of foie gras and filet mignon, so I loaded up a bowl of 5 Brothers. It made a good change.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Nachman said:


> I have been smoking a lot of Stonehaven and FVF lately. It started to feel just too rich like eating a diet of foie gras and filet mignon, so I loaded up a bowl of 5 Brothers. It made a good change.


:r Now I've got a craving for triple cream brie - well, goat brie would be better if I can get it.

Gee, I have other baccy! Haven't had Escudo in a few months, so it's in the Royal Sovreign:


----------



## steinr1

Nachman said:


> It started to feel just too rich like eating a diet of foie gras and filet mignon...


Sounds just fine to me.

Dunhill MM 965 in a small , slightly bent meerschaum Kiko Bulldog.


----------



## laloin

I'm with bear this afternoon. Enjoying a bowl of Escudo in my straight bulldog. One coin enough to fill this small bowl. Has been drying for over a week. I forgot that I had put a couple of coins to smoke in my bag, and found this this afternoon lol


----------



## AndrewV

Cobbed up some Plum Pudding by Seattle Pipe club. Thanks Mari! This stuff is similar to FM, right up my alley!!

Definitely on my list for my next order this stuff I good.:martini:


----------



## freestoke

Dart Mix and an Old Mil, after a beautiful day on the course. Hit it nice -- sometimes. At least I managed to scrape it around in 39. Even halfass play around the greens would have been even par, but I seem to have completely lost the ability to chip it close. :dunno:


----------



## jco3rd

Jim, after all this time, I am compelled to ask what "Dart Mix" is? :ask:


----------



## jmac1981

a bowl of C&D pirate kake in doc G savoy 

love the taste


----------



## freestoke

jco3rd said:


> Jim, after all this time, I am compelled to ask what "Dart Mix" is? :ask:


Mostly Kendal's Kentucky, with more or less equal amounts of Three Blind Moose, Five Brothers and Prince Albert. I think. :ask:

Heading for some straight, unadulterated PA right now, in the country gentleman.


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> Mostly Kendal's Kentucky, with more or less equal amounts of Three Blind Moose, Five Brothers and Prince Albert. I think. :ask:
> 
> Heading for some straight, unadulterated PA right now, in the country gentleman.


I had some of my own, no doubt a lesser strength, version of "dart mix" this morning. Similar recipe as Freestoke minus the Kendal Kentucky. It provides a nice wake up dose of nicotine while making the truck smell good!


----------



## jco3rd

freestoke said:


> Mostly Kendal's Kentucky, with more or less equal amounts of Three Blind Moose, Five Brothers and Prince Albert. I think. :ask:
> 
> Heading for some straight, unadulterated PA right now, in the country gentleman.


Ah! so this is your own personal blend! Intriguing!


----------



## steinr1

Dunhill MM 965 in a small , slightly bent meerschaum Kiko Bulldog. Again.


----------



## freestoke

jco3rd said:


> Ah! so this is your own personal blend! Intriguing!


I probably smoke some mix of tobaccos almost as much as straight blends. Heavy duty ropes and twists do well a little toned down with some PA, KK, or similar basic tobacco. (Obviously the KK maintains the Vitamin N level better than PA.) Five Brothers can add a boost to weaker blends that don't quite have enough umbladee, and will make any hard-lighting tobacco a potential fire hazard. (And if you need a quick smoke when your Low Nicotine Warning Light is on, a full Legend of 5B lasts about 10 minutes.) Most aromatics do not appeal to me in their natural state and need a lot of help, but a pinch or three in a pouch of more combustible materials can provide a nice aroma when smoking in public. The pouch I take with me on the golf course, aka Golf Mix, is similar to Dart Mix, but with 1Q instead of Three Blind Moose for the aromatic content.


----------



## CaptainKoala

Enjoying some McClelland's Town Topic in my Savinelli Trevi. Also having a can of "Ramlösa", which is sparkling water with a taste of pomegranate


----------



## bluesman.54

I am PA testing a new Willmer "Special" #5015 Smooth Finished. It is a straight billiard -- a nice little pipe. It has an easy draw and is smoking very cool to the touch of the bowl.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

CaptainKoala said:


> Enjoying some McClelland's Town Topic in my Savinelli Trevi. Also having a can of "Ramlösa", which is sparkling water with a taste of pomegranate


That just looks fantastic, the water as well


----------



## CaptainKoala

Gandalf The Gray said:


> That just looks fantastic, the water as well


It was! I like having a cool drink with me while smoking, but not too sweet and sugary ;-)


----------



## freestoke

Dart Mix in the Legend, ginger ale on the side. sigh. Another hour before the final internal rinse begins. The intimidating 4-liter jug is chilling in the fridge.  

I played pretty well today! :smile: Fumbled six and seven, with a couple of bad breaks to add to the stroke count, but rammed in a 50 ft putt at the last that SLAMMED into the back of the cup! It was moving right along, I'm here to tell ya. Good thing the hole got in the way. Jumped six inches in the air bouncing off the back of the hole and went straight down. :banana: Cranked the tee shot, but dumped my second into a fairway bunker, so 'twas a nice surprise.


----------



## bluesman.54

May your inner purging go well -- and quickly!

A good round of golf is exactly the proper preparation for such a thing.



freestoke said:


> Dart Mix in the Legend, ginger ale on the side. sigh. Another hour before the final internal rinse begins. The intimidating 4-liter jug is chilling in the fridge.
> 
> I played pretty well today! :smile: Fumbled six and seven, with a couple of bad breaks to add to the stroke count, but rammed in a 50 ft putt at the last that SLAMMED into the back of the cup! It was moving right along, I'm here to tell ya. Good thing the hole got in the way. Jumped six inches in the air bouncing off the back of the hole and went straight down. :banana: Cranked the tee shot, but dumped my second into a fairway bunker, so 'twas a nice surprise.


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> May your inner purging go well -- and quickly!
> 
> A good round of golf is exactly the proper preparation for such a thing.


Well, if things go terribly south on the south forty tomorrow morning, at least I birdied my last hole! :lol: The mix is all gone and only a couple of glasses of water remain to the ordeal. Not as horrid as I expected -- so far. :spy: What I am now is FAMISHED! A couple of people said all they wanted to do was sleep, a couple others said they were hungry and went to eat "drunk". I might go for the loopy lunch.

Right nice, a steady diet of PA.


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> Well, if things go terribly south on the south forty tomorrow morning, at least I birdied my last hole! :lol: The mix is all gone and only a couple of glasses of water remain to the ordeal. Not as horrid as I expected -- so far. :spy: What I am now is FAMISHED! A couple of people said all they wanted to do was sleep, a couple others said they were hungry and went to eat "drunk". I might go for the loopy lunch.
> 
> Right nice, a steady diet of PA.


I've never experienced what you're going through, Jim, but hopefully that PA diet will satiate you until this has... um... passed.


----------



## steinr1

Dunhill MM 965 in a Myon Royale Straight Bulldog and now in a Kiko meerschaum Bulldog. Davidoff Medallion Flakes in a Ropp meerschaum-lined Straight Billiard is up next. It's hot today...


----------



## jco3rd

Robert, how do those meer lined briars work for you? Are they worth it? i've seen a few pop up on fleabay, but I haven't made the jump to purchase one because it just seemed odd.


----------



## steinr1

jco3rd said:


> Robert, how do those meer lined briars work for you? Are they worth it? i've seen a few pop up on fleabay, but I haven't made the jump to purchase one because it just seemed odd.


Works fine for me. I smoke several bowls with little rest between to no ill effect. I guess they are worth it if that's what you want to do. Useful if you smoke repeatedly away from a steady supply of pipes. They are a bit of a compromise. No need to rest - within reason - I suppose the briar will get a bit damp, but you need to maintain the bowl like a meerschaum. And they don't colour like a meerschaum. You pays your money and takes your choice.

More of the Dunhill MM965 in the Kiko. And I could have more Davidoff MF the meerschaum-lined Ropp. No need to rest either pipe. Avoids having to choose another pipe. I've got so few.


----------



## freestoke

I would like to thank my doctor for scheduling this on a rainy day, so I didn't have to miss golf. :smile: 

Audrey's cooking me a cheese omelet with toast, which I intend to wash down with a half gallon of milk. While I wait, it's a cup of coffee with milk and some PA in the cob!! :banana: Can't quite go nuts with garden stuff (which is delicious this year!), anything with fiber for a day , because he removed two small polyps, which he doesn't think amounts to anything, nothing unusual about them. Seems I was in decent shape, so I guess it was worth it, for peace of mind if nothing else. 

PA in the CG. And lots more coffee!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Troost in a knockaround briar while I try to clean the car, mow the grass, and still feel like I actually came home from work ipe:


----------



## jmac1981

cob with captain black


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> I would like to thank my doctor for scheduling this on a rainy day, so I didn't have to miss golf. :smile:
> 
> Audrey's cooking me a cheese omelet with toast, which I intend to wash down with a half gallon of milk. While I wait, it's a cup of coffee with milk and some PA in the cob!! :banana: Can't quite go nuts with garden stuff (which is delicious this year!), anything with fiber for a day , because he removed two small polyps, which he doesn't think amounts to anything, nothing unusual about them. Seems I was in decent shape, so I guess it was worth it, for peace of mind if nothing else.
> 
> PA in the CG. And lots more coffee!


I'm glad you're all done with that, Jim, and healthy too! So, does that means you're clear for another 10 years or so? Anyway, welcome home!!


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> I'm glad you're all done with that, Jim, and healthy too! So, does that means you're clear for another 10 years or so? Anyway, welcome home!!


Thanks, Dan! I managed to go 70 years without one, so why not another 70? :smile:

I'm gonna get around to that Stonehaven you sent me tomorrow. I may have a couple of observations to make on the BTT thread, but at the moment I'm enjoying the waning contents of my jar.


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> Thanks, Dan! I managed to go 70 years without one, so why not another 70? :smile:


Excellent. I'll tell my doctor to bugger off; I've still got 15 years to go! Besides (although this is more than likely sheer ignorance on my part), I'm already going through chemo; what does it matter what's up there?


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> Excellent. I'll tell my doctor to bugger off; I've still got 15 years to go! Besides (although this is more than likely sheer ignorance on my part), I'm already going through chemo; what does it matter what's up there?


They also check for hernias and diverticulosis and such. Since I had a hernia repair a couple of years ago, it was good to find out that the patch was holding. I'm holding a big Savinelli full of RY between my teeth at the moment. Played good again today, getting ready for a surprise tournament Monday, a scramble to benefit the Rome Humane Society. Gonna be at Teugega, one of the fancy, private courses around here. Kinda pricey, but the food's good at the club (lunch and dinner with the tourney), and the course is bound to be in super shape. Gonna be fun! :banana:


----------



## jco3rd

3-4 year old FVF for me in my bent Ehrlich. Ahhh, true bliss courtesy of @laloin!


----------



## MarkC

jco3rd said:


> 3-4 year old FVF for me in my bent Ehrlich. Ahhh, true bliss courtesy of @laloin!


I had one tin that old once, and have never been happy with the 'younger stuff' since. Which is unfortunate, as my oldest tin right now is only a year old.

Union Square for my after-work bowl today.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I just had a bowl of London Mixture out on my porch.

Yesterday I married my best friend, Kat. I've liked her since I was twelve, now I'm middle aged. Good thing I'm patient. Yesterday I had a 5 Vegas AAA lancero, an Arturo Fuente Especial, and several bowls of Bob's Chocolate Flake in a cob.


----------



## Nachman

El wedo del milagro said:


> I just had a bowl of London Mixture out on my porch.
> 
> Yesterday I married my best friend, Kat. I've liked her since I was twelve, now I'm middle aged. Good thing I'm patient. Yesterday I had a 5 Vegas AAA lancero, an Arturo Fuente Especial, and several bowls of Bob's Chocolate Flake in a cob.


Talk about burying the lead! Mazel tov. May you live to be a hundred and twenty together.


----------



## steinr1

El wedo del milagro said:


> I just had a bowl of London Mixture out on my porch.
> 
> Yesterday I married my best friend, Kat. I've liked her since I was twelve, now I'm middle aged. Good thing I'm patient. Yesterday I had a 5 Vegas AAA lancero, an Arturo Fuente Especial, and several bowls of Bob's Chocolate Flake in a cob.


Congratulations!


----------



## bluesman.54

Congratulations! May you have a long and happy life together!



El wedo del milagro said:


> I just had a bowl of London Mixture out on my porch.
> 
> Yesterday I married my best friend, Kat. I've liked her since I was twelve, now I'm middle aged. Good thing I'm patient. Yesterday I had a 5 Vegas AAA lancero, an Arturo Fuente Especial, and several bowls of Bob's Chocolate Flake in a cob.


----------



## Desertlifter

El wedo del milagro said:


> I just had a bowl of London Mixture out on my porch.
> 
> Yesterday I married my best friend, Kat. I've liked her since I was twelve, now I'm middle aged. *Good thing I'm patient.* Yesterday I had a 5 Vegas AAA lancero, an Arturo Fuente Especial, and several bowls of Bob's Chocolate Flake in a cob.


Or good thing she's patient! 

Felicidades.


----------



## DanR

El wedo del milagro said:


> I just had a bowl of London Mixture out on my porch.
> 
> Yesterday I married my best friend, Kat. I've liked her since I was twelve, now I'm middle aged. Good thing I'm patient. Yesterday I had a 5 Vegas AAA lancero, an Arturo Fuente Especial, and several bowls of Bob's Chocolate Flake in a cob.


Congratulations Mark!


----------



## freestoke

Congratulations, Mark, and best wishes to Kat! :tu

Heading into the big scramble tomorrow at the posh country club hitting the driver great -- which will be irrelevant. Two bigger hitters in the foursome, so if I do anything useful it will have to be with the irons and the putter. Two bowls of Dart Mix and a glass of water...four beers earlier today after the round...don't want to wind up with a hangover on the first tee tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## MarkC

Congratulations, Mark, though I get the feeling that the reaction you're getting locally is more like "it's about time!"


----------



## ProbateGeek

El wedo del milagro said:


> I just had a bowl of London Mixture out on my porch.
> 
> Yesterday I married my best friend, Kat. I've liked her since I was twelve, now I'm middle aged. Good thing I'm patient. Yesterday I had a 5 Vegas AAA lancero, an Arturo Fuente Especial, and several bowls of Bob's Chocolate Flake in a cob.


Great news, Mark - so good to hear good things happening for our friends here on puff (since Jim's golf game has apparently gone to hell). 
Only question is: what did SHE smoke yesterday?


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Only question is: what did SHE smoke yesterday?


Well, Mark can certainly keep her in snuff if she doesn't smoke at all.

I would like to point out that my golf game has suddenly come to life, a solid 38 yesterday, without making a single putt. (The greens are absolutely miserable. For some reason, every time the greens start to get nice, he does something else to screw them up, this time verticutting them. Wouldn't be so bad, but his verticutter is dull and the greens did not need verticutting, they needed top dressing, and lots of it.)

This will be a strange scramble for me, since my tee shot will not likely be in play. The BALL will be in play, dead center and reasonably long all day, but it will be between 20 and 40 yards back, depending on which of the other two guys hits the good tee shot. Audrey could have one or three, too, playing from the forward tees, if she gets enough of an advantage. She's long off the tee for her size, most definitely.


----------



## steinr1

Tiny bowled Ropp / Black Bogie Aromatic.


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> I would like to point out that my golf game has suddenly come to life...


That's thanks in large part to us, Jim. If it weren't for us picking on you, that golf game would have never recovered. You're welcome my good friend! ound:

Exhausted Rooster for the lunch break today!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

ProbateGeek said:


> Only question is: what did SHE smoke yesterday?


She won't smoke a pipe. (Sad, because the one time she did it was incredibly hot in a way I can't explain.) But if I'm smoking a cigar she will usually share it with me, and it doesn't bug me at all... It's a good excuse to light up another immediately.

Today I'm having more Bob's Chocolate Flake in the designated Hilson out on the porch.


----------



## jco3rd

More of the "fresh bear meat," sent to me courtesy of Mari, in a cob. This blend has that lat smokiness, but also a really pleasing sweetness. An english blend I could really get in to.


----------



## jmac1981

dunhill mm 965 in cob


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Velvet in a MM cob


----------



## bluesman.54

Earlier I enjoyed some Bullseye Flake in a Chacom "Gold" #266 Dublin Shape Cumberland Stem. An extremely cool smoking pipe.


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> That's thanks in large part to us, Jim. If it weren't for us picking on you, that golf game would have never recovered. You're welcome my good friend! ound:


Absolutely! I recommend Puff to all my golfing friends when their spirits are low and their games in disorder. :tu Thanks for all the free catharsis! :crazy:

We shot a 65 and could have won the mixed division with a little luck. Nobody played great. but we managed to make a birdie here and there and no bogies, and it was a GLORIOUS day to play! We had a 5 foot downhill putt for par early on, and the closest putt we had for bogie was 12 feet. Yikes!  Luckily, we had bought "Mulligans" for a buck apiece (hey, it's for charity, ya know?), and made it on the fifth putt. It was the only Mulligan we were able to convert. sigh. Well, the two other guys both hit it farther, but we used my tee shot half the time, plus one of Audrey's. And I was ROBBED! It was the hole-in-one for a free car hole, about 175 yards to a crazy green. It looked like mine almost went in, but when we got there, it was a little over 4 feet away. sigh. Somebody had already hit it 3'8" and later won closest to the pin. out: Audrey knocked in two great putts and we were hoping one of those would be a skin, the one on the tough 220 yard 3rd. Not to be. We came away empty handed. sigh. Fun day, though! Good food, beer and a nice course. :smile:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

SG Navy Flake in a Dr. Grabow Royalton


----------



## bluesman.54

KK in one of my Dad's Caminetto Sables. It is a billiard shaped pipe with a huge bowl. One we bought at the Caminetto factory back in the 70's. Perfect for a good shag!


----------



## MarkC

Union Square in a Stanwell billiard. Forget the earlier morose Union Square post. After thinking about it and realizing that I had never, ever really cleaned the pipe I was using that night, I broke it down, cleaned out the mud and scrubbed it out. That should help.


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> Union Square in a Stanwell billiard. Forget the earlier morose Union Square post. After thinking about it and realizing that I had never, ever really cleaned the pipe I was using that night, I broke it down, cleaned out the mud and scrubbed it out. That should help.


I assumed something was off for you to not enjoy your Union Square.


----------



## bluesman.54

This afternoon its 1792 in a bent Stanwell Royal Guard #06 . Oh how I love this tobacco! Get yourself some!


----------



## ProbateGeek

bluesman.54 said:


> This afternoon its 1792 in a bent Stanwell Royal Guard #06 . Oh how I love this tobacco! Get yourself some!


This afternoon it's 1792 in a bent Stanwell Antique. Ditto.


----------



## bluesman.54

Kindred minds? You have to admit it is great tobacco -- and an old Stanwell is a fine pipe.



ProbateGeek said:


> This afternoon it's 1792 in a bent Stanwell Antique. Ditto.


----------



## freestoke

Well, it's the old Dart Mix and "America's Best Tasting Beer" for me. I envy your 1792! 

As I see it, there are far too many people on the planet, so removing a few (selectively, of course) seems in order. We can start with the two people in the cart at the first tee. They were waiting on a third, while Audrey, I, and a long-time friend, a fellow championship flight competitor from long ago, were ready to go. We asked if we could hit. Naturally, with little Audrey (who can spot any of them five a side) pushing a cart, they decided we'd be too slow, and the male chauvinist deluxe pipes up, "I have to get GOING!. I have to BE somewhere!" The other guy chimes in with, there's a twosome with CARTS on the first green! You're not going anywhere anyhow!" Yeah, like somehow two people walking can't get it around faster than the three bozos that wound up going ahead of us. We waited on EVERY SHOT, the whole way around the course. For people who had to BE SOMEWHERE, they sure took their time! The twosome ahead of them finished about half an hour before they did, and we'd have been right on their heels. Over two hours to play nine holes. People like that need to be banished from the game, at the very least. Then again, people like that probably are equally terrible and thoughtless in everything they do, and I'm convinced the world would be better without them entirely. (Probably best I'm not an emperor, eh? :lol


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> . . . Probably best I'm not an emperor, eh?


We'd vote for you, Jim.

:tongue1:

Now, go get some 1792 Flake, dammit.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

The last of my SG Navy Flake in a Gatlinburlier house pipe


----------



## mikebjrtx

You see that's actually the kind of thing that would get my vote.



freestoke said:


> Well, it's the old Dart Mix and "America's Best Tasting Beer" for me. I envy your 1792!
> 
> As I see it, there are far too many people on the planet, so removing a few (selectively, of course) seems in order. We can start with the two people in the cart at the first tee. They were waiting on a third, while Audrey, I, and a long-time friend, a fellow championship flight competitor from long ago, were ready to go. We asked if we could hit. Naturally, with little Audrey (who can spot any of them five a side) pushing a cart, they decided we'd be too slow, and the male chauvinist deluxe pipes up, "I have to get GOING!. I have to BE somewhere!" The other guy chimes in with, there's a twosome with CARTS on the first green! You're not going anywhere anyhow!" Yeah, like somehow two people walking can't get it around faster than the three bozos that wound up going ahead of us. We waited on EVERY SHOT, the whole way around the course. For people who had to BE SOMEWHERE, they sure took their time! The twosome ahead of them finished about half an hour before they did, and we'd have been right on their heels. Over two hours to play nine holes. People like that need to be banished from the game, at the very least. Then again, people like that probably are equally terrible and thoughtless in everything they do, and I'm convinced the world would be better without them entirely. (Probably best I'm not an emperor, eh? :lol


----------



## DanR

Jim, I'm impressed that you were able to maintain your gentlemanly composure (perhaps it was good that Audrey was there to temper things). I'd have hit into them a few times... :doh:


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> Jim, I'm impressed that you were able to maintain your gentlemanly composure (perhaps it was good that Audrey was there to temper things). I'd have hit into them a few times... :doh:


It's Audrey they had to worry about. :lol: Besides, I'm a Gemini, so I have an evil twin that surfaces in these sorts of situations, who is downright snide. :evil: One never knows. You have to give a group the benefit of the doubt, especially when they say they're in a hurry. There are foursomes who can really rip around the course and single players riding in a cart that can't keep up with me and Audrey pushing. They might have looked back at us in the first fairway at one, if they had any conscience whatsoever, and noticed that all three of us were in the fairway, every ball farther than any shot they had hit. They might have noticed that one of us hit the 210 yard third hole (moi!) and the other two were just off in the fringe, as opposed to them hacking up toward the green. They could have tried to pick up the pace. They could have waved us up then and had done with it. We'd have been gone in 5 minutes, and if they did it right (one rarely sees people execute the "play through" maneuver properly, BTW), it would have cost them only a couple minutes of their own time, and possibly not ANY of their own time if they had to look for a ball on the next hole.

Actually, I did try to hit into them at the last, a par 5. I could have EASILY reached the green, but it would have been rolling, so there was no danger of hurting anybody. I really wanted to roll it up by the pin while they were putting, but I thinned it a little and came up 10 yards short. They vanished quickly from the parking lot, lucky for them. Just as well. I can just hear Audrey asking them as we walked by, "For people in a hurry to get going, you guys sure took your sweet time."

If you're gonna miss it, at least miss it quick and get moving to the next shot!


----------



## freestoke

A quick dupe to start the day! :lol:

On to some of a new mix of Barbados and Five Brothers from the refilled pouch. Probably will need some rope or something to crank up the volume.


----------



## steinr1

A variety of blends (Germain's Medium Flake, Davidoff Flake Medallions, Davidoff Red Mixture, Peterson 2012 Special Reserve - it's highly recommended, Germain's Rich Dark Flake, probably more to follow) in a cob.

That's right, a cob. A new Missouri Meerschaum Bent Legend, no less. I haven't smoked from a cob in over 30 years. 

My impressions? Not half bad. None of the corn taste I remember, but the first couple of bowls were quite unpleasant as the end of the stem burnt off, but after that (and before the nub of the stem is reached) not bad at all. Can't see the reason for all the complaints about the stems and rush to Forever Stems; the standard issue seems fine to me. The filter was a mistake - it charred - and was discarded after the first bowl. Draw is VERY open; takes some getting used to. No "Road to Damascus" moment; I probably won't buy another, but it is a very competent smokinng tool.

A couple of questions.

The flavours (most evident in the Germain's RDF I'm puffing currently) are rather muted compared to my habitual briars. Is that the downside of pipes that don't ghost (much)?

There is considerable charring and loss of some material in the bowl near the stem. Is that normal? (I'm a slow smoker so... IT'S NOT MY FAULT!) Will thigs even out as cake builds?


----------



## Nachman

I also feel cobs tend to mute the flavour compared to briars. There is a brief break in with cobs and the smoke and performance improve after a few bowls.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

ProbateGeek said:


> We'd vote for you, Jim.
> 
> :tongue1:


I doubt any emperor has ever been elected. I'd guess they strong-arm themselves into the position.

And while I back-up Jim on his assessment of the Bozo's, and their mistake of not letting Jim's group play through, I also remember LOTS of other pronouncements that I wouldn't want to have to live through. Such as high end sports car drivers should be forced to mount mudflaps on their cars, I remember him telling us home brewers and beer geeks that we were uppity and Milwaukee's Best is good enough, etc.

I love ya, Jim! But I wouldn't want to live subject to yer whims... :yo:


----------



## ProbateGeek

I've not noticed any muting of flavors with cobs, but I do know that some smoke MUCH better than others. I've had better smoking experiences with Country Gents and Great Danes, particularly those with thicker bowls, than with Diplomats, Washingtons or Legends. The Great Dane Egg I have has the thickest bowl of any cob I've seen, but I think this particular cob was a little fresh when made (if that's possible), as I did have a few months of burnt corn overriding the taste of the tobacco. It's gone now, and smokes wonderfully.

No need to "rush" for a Forever Stem, but having one makes a world of difference. I have two, only because I wanted more than one. But then again, I'm an idiot - one is all you really need.


----------



## steinr1

The cob I've got smokes perfectly well and now that the stem is burnt off there are little or no off tastes. In fact, it does smoke very well indeed. Slow, cool and very dry. A full bowl of Germain's RDF lasted well over an hour (but the last 15 minutes or more were full of fussiness and relights.) It's fine up to a point. That point being when the burn gets down to the stem level. It's then a chore to keep lit and you need to very careful or you get a mouth full of ash. I did manage to smoke right to the heel, but it was more difficult than I'd like. That's clearly a feature of the intrinsic difficulties in the materials and design; the stem needs to enter relatively high up on the body, but there seems little reason to have the dead space below the stem. Just cut the bowl less deeply. The idea of the extended stem into the bowl is (I feel) an attempt to get around this problem, but it chars away in a few bowls and causes nothing but an unpleasant taste IM(not so)HO. Better to have the stem cut flush with the inside of the bowl to start with. However, that would make construction more difficult as it would need to be be accurate. All adds to the cost and it was an inexpensive pipe even in the UK (about $11 delivered - Yes, I know you can get these for about 4 bucks...) where cobs are exotic.

I do maintain that the flavours are somewhat muted by the cob. I've had a couple of bowls of Germain's RDF in it now and both were like that. Nothing wrong as such; just a bit flat. I also tried some Dunhill Early Morning Pipe in it and that too was a bit dull. Just finished a bowl in my customary Englsh mixture meerschaum and that was much better. No struggle getting to the heel either. 

I'll mainly be sticking to my 500 odd briars, cherrywoods, meerschaums and plastic pipes...


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> . . . I'll mainly be sticking to my 500 odd briars, cherrywoods, meerschaums and *plastic pipes*...


Speaking of which -

Are we ever going to see your Pink Pipe of Death again, one wonders? That noble venture sure fizzled out in a most unsatisfactory manner.


----------



## Nachman

Back to the subject of mute cobs....They may not be mute, but they don't say much. My favorite thing to smoke in a cob is a cigar leaf mixture because of the aforementioned effect. Try one, you'll like it.


----------



## bluesman.54

I have two CGs -- with Forever Stems -- nice thick bowls and I have not noticed any muting of the flavor. Both of these pipes have a nice cake on them so maybe that helps -- but I don't remember the flavor being muted when they were new. I do notice a certain "sweetness" that I don't in briars or meers. Also I haven't experienced any problem smoking the bowl to the bottom. By the time it gets to the stem entry point, it is almost completely ash. Certainly no tobacco pieces left. But that is just my exprience. 

Enjoying the last bowl of a tin of Three Nuns in a bent Coral Select briar. The Three Nuns does help build up the cake -- the most positive aspect of it thus far IMO. I will let the other tins I have rest for a VERY long time beforre popping another one.


----------



## Er999

ProbateGeek said:


> Speaking of which -
> 
> Are we ever going to see your Pink Pipe of Death again, one wonders? That noble venture sure fizzled out in a most unsatisfactory manner.


Agreed, it was amusing to read the thread. :lol:


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> Speaking of which -
> 
> Are we ever going to see your Pink Pipe of Death again, one wonders? That noble venture sure fizzled out in a most unsatisfactory manner.


Truly, it was entertaining.

Particularly as it flew past me from Terry's abode. 

As to the cob, I think that a new cob imparts a bit of sweetness to the smoke, but that may just be me. I know that i prefer VAs, Lakelands, and Aros in my cobs.

Well, actually everything except for Latakia blends. Those just don't seem right in a cob for me.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> It's fine up to a point. That point being when the burn gets down to the stem level. It's then a chore to keep lit and you need to very careful or you get a mouth full of ash.


From my perspective, you blew the break in. :nono: For the first 10 bowls or so, unlike a briar you have to be careful not to burn away the piece of the shank that protrudes into the bowl and not burn all the tobacco. Gradually, this piece will char and the space beneath will fill in with ash, so the the bottom becomes like a regular briar pipe, with the draught hole even with the bottom. Eventually, possibly 20 bowls, it becomes possible to smoke all the tobacco, but not before. I've posted extensively on this, but I guess I remain in the minority. Just seems to me that avoiding the equivalent of a high drill is the right way to go. :dunno:


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> From my perspective, you blew the break in. :nono: For the first 10 bowls or so, unlike a briar you have to be careful not to burn away the piece of the shank that protrudes into the bowl and not burn all the tobacco. Gradually, this piece will char and the space beneath will fill in with ash, so the the bottom becomes like a regular briar pipe, with the draught hole even with the bottom. Eventually, possibly 20 bowls, it becomes possible to smoke all the tobacco, but not before. I've posted extensively on this, but I guess I remain in the minority. Just seems to me that avoiding the equivalent of a high drill is the right way to go. :dunno:


That sounds like a plan. A plan I'll probably never carry out. This cob was purely bought on peer pressure and to see what all the commotion was about. Overall, it's been a good experience, but I'll probably not smoke this pipe much once the experiment is over and I get bored of looking like a carrot-cruncher. I can see that there are formal occasions where the offense caused by their rusticity would be a boon.

I'll say again, it's not half bad. Really easy smoking and very, very dry. Never a hint of a gurgle. No ghosting to any great extent - although I haven't dared use it for Ennerdale Flake... I've now "mastered" my technique of puffing oh so gently that the ash stays in place and there is very little dottle, notwithstanding my missing charred stem extension. I misinterpreted a post (more likely didn't read properly) as "the bad taste goes away when the stem is charred *away*". There is still a bit of that taste left as the burn passes the (missing) stem, but it is fading. Probably a dozen bowls so far.

Using your technique, which wastes some tobacco on the first 20 bowls, given the price of tobacco in the UK, cobs might not work out quite so inexpensive an option. However, I'm more concerned with the dulling of the taste that I'm still detecting. For me, Briar it is. And Cherrywood. And Meerschaum. And Plastic. And Clay. And occasionally Corn-cob.

(I'm now experimenting with a thick paste of honey and crushed dottle to build up the base. Probably needs about 1/8". I use similar to patch up more severely charred cherrywoods which works well. The French seem to smoke hot.)


----------



## El wedo del milagro

freestoke said:


> From my perspective, you blew the break in. :nono: For the first 10 bowls or so, unlike a briar you have to be careful not to burn away the piece of the shank that protrudes into the bowl and not burn all the tobacco. Gradually, this piece will char and the space beneath will fill in with ash, so the the bottom becomes like a regular briar pipe, with the draught hole even with the bottom. Eventually, possibly 20 bowls, it becomes possible to smoke all the tobacco, but not before. I've posted extensively on this, but I guess I remain in the minority. Just seems to me that avoiding the equivalent of a high drill is the right way to go. :dunno:


I tried to give Jim RG for this, but still can't.

I agree that a cob smokes best if the stem isn't burnt off, and once it's soaked with the tar and oils and the mud has filled all the cracks.

Also, for Robert: I have one cob that is dedicated to London Mixture, this blend smokes brilliantly out of this specific dedicated cob. My other cobs I smoke ANYTHING out of, and as you might imagine, anything I smoke out of them is a bit muted.


----------



## steinr1

El wedo del milagro said:


> I tried to give Jim RG for this, but still can't.


Neither can I. Someone do this, quick!! We simply can't afford a hissy-fit. How else will I learn anything about golf? Particularly enjoyed the post about the measurement of the speed of a green. I've now forgotten the units used, but they rank up there with Redwood Seconds.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

El wedo del milagro said:


> I tried to give Jim RG for this, but still can't.





steinr1 said:


> Neither can I. Someone do this, quick!!


Done.

Some Bob's Chocolate Flake on tap in a Charatan's Make this afternoon.


----------



## freestoke

Tobias Lutz said:


> Done.
> 
> Some Bob's Chocolate Flake on tap in a Charatan's Make this afternoon.


Thanks, Tobias! (And thanks to all for the peer pressure that made this possible. :lol

Old Mil and a Legend of Dart Mix. Threats of rain early kept us off the golf course, but the PGA coverage served nicely as a surrogate.


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> Enjoying the last bowl of a tin of Three Nuns in a bent Coral Select briar. The Three Nuns does help build up the cake -- the most positive aspect of it thus far IMO. I will let the other tins I have rest for a VERY long time beforre popping another one.


I tried Three Nuns, back when it was supposedly good, say 1962, and didn't like it much. I vaguely remember tongue bite, maybe, and it not burning very well. I liked Baby's Bottom, though. These were two of the "other" things in Mincer's Pipe Shop besides the entire line of Four Square, Dunhill, Player's and such. Man, there was a LOT to choose from!


----------



## Er999

freestoke said:


> From my perspective, you blew the break in. :nono: For the first 10 bowls or so, unlike a briar you have to be careful not to burn away the piece of the shank that protrudes into the bowl and not burn all the tobacco. Gradually, this piece will char and the space beneath will fill in with ash, so the the bottom becomes like a regular briar pipe, with the draught hole even with the bottom. Eventually, possibly 20 bowls, it becomes possible to smoke all the tobacco, but not before. I've posted extensively on this, but I guess I remain in the minority. Just seems to me that avoiding the equivalent of a high drill is the right way to go. :dunno:


I think that I may have done this by accident....it probably will still work for me WHOOO! :madgrin:


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> From my perspective, you blew the break in...


When life gives you lemons, make lemonade...

A few more bowls in the shankless cob confirmed that it was a bit of a Curate's Egg. Good in parts. As soon as the burn got down to shank level, the taste of burnt wood returned.

So...

I took one of my junk briar pipes from an eBay lot ("Bruyere Garantie" - a real corker) and sawed, filed and sanded away until I had a shallow "bucket" consisting of the heel of the pipe, the draw hole and a little rim that was a press fit in the cob. Just tall enough to fully cover the stub of the shank when rammed in. The hole lines up well with the shank. Quite fragile as it needed to be thin-walled to get in the cob - it cracked as I presssed it in. However, it held together and the base is still fully intact as is the draw hole. The rim is pretty much immaterial.

Just finished a bowl of Dunhill EMP in it. How does it now perform?

Pretty bloodly well, if I do say so myself. The draw is a bit tighter as it now has a "standard" drilling for the last few millimetres. No burnt wood taste (a little taint at the heel from the ghastly Froggy tobacco that the previous owner of the donor pipe smoked; that will pass). Still as dry as before and now smokes through to the new bottom with only a couple of relights to clear the dottle. Standard cob smoke in my inexperienced view, but better IM(not so)HO. Hopefully the cracked button/bucket will hold together until a cake builds.

The photo isn't great, but there is little to see. Just looks like a standard cob. Hard to see the heel of a pipe in a picture. I'm able to pass a pipe cleaner when assembled. The remains of the donor pipe are shown.







.

I've previously thought that something like this might be a good idea. Better still, a button of meerschaum drilled appropriately.

Now where are those pieces of that broken meerschaum...


----------



## Nachman

steinr1 said:


> When life gives you lemons, make lemonade...
> 
> A few more bowls in the shankless cob confirmed that it was a bit of a Curate's Egg. Good in parts. As soon as the burn got down to shank level, the taste of burnt wood returned.
> 
> So...
> 
> I took one of my junk briar pipes from an eBay lot ("Bruyere Garantie" - a real corker) and sawed, filed and sanded away until I had a shallow "bucket" consisting of the heel of the pipe, the draw hole and a little rim that was a press fit in the cob. Just tall enough to fully cover the stub of the shank when rammed in. The hole lines up well with the shank. Quite fragile as it needed to be thin-walled to get in the cob - it cracked as I presssed it in. However, it held together and the base is still fully intact as is the draw hole. The rim is pretty much immaterial.
> 
> Just finished a bowl of Dunhill EMP in it. How does it now perform?
> 
> Pretty bloodly well, if I do say so myself. The draw is a bit tighter as it now has a "standard" drilling for the last few millimetres. No burnt wood taste (a little taint at the heel from the ghastly Froggy tobacco that the previous owner of the donor pipe smoked; that will pass). Still as dry as before and now smokes through to the new bottom with only a couple of relights to clear the dottle. Standard cob smoke in my inexperienced view, but better IM(not so)HO. Hopefully the cracked button/bucket will hold together until a cake builds.


And you still have the advantage of being able to shock the sensibilities of your posher neighbors with your yabo pipe.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> When life gives you lemons, make lemonade...
> 
> A few more bowls in the shankless cob confirmed that it was a bit of a Curate's Egg. Good in parts. As soon as the burn got down to shank level, the taste of burnt wood returned.
> 
> So...
> 
> I took one of my junk briar pipes from an eBay lot ("Bruyere Garantie" - a real corker) and sawed, filed and sanded away until I had a shallow "bucket" consisting of the heel of the pipe, the draw hole and a little rim that was a press fit in the cob.


My god, one cob and he's already into customizing them. Damned amazing!

Having some Dart Mix after some salsa and chips. Just some sodie pop, since I haven't had lunch and want to be awake for the PGA that I'm recording to watch later. BTW, I mixed a pouch of 5B and Barbados Plantation for the course Thursday, tried it and was a bit disappointed, but on the course it was super! I think the 5B had to redecorate the plantation and it took a day. Whatever, it mellowed right out burned fine. Five bowls in the wind, but I really liked it for a golf course mix. And Audrey said it smelled great! p


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> My god, one cob and he's already into customizing them...


Had to. Damned thing had a flawed design.


----------



## TTecheTTe

A little ODF last night and today.


----------



## bluesman.54

One must do -- what one must do!

Coffee and a bowl 1792 in an old straight Caminetto Excellence Extra Reg. #13857 C. It isn't billiard styled as the large bowl is nicely rounded with beautiful grain. Got to keep writing. Work in 2 and 1/2 hours....



steinr1 said:


> Had to. Damned thing had a flawed design.


----------



## bluesman.54

I am so happy to see Mari is posting again. And please help me out -- what is ODF? Pardon my ignorance.



bluesman.54 said:


> One must do -- what one must do!
> 
> Coffee and a bowl 1792 in an old straight Caminetto Excellence Extra Reg. #13857 C. It isn't billiard styled as the large bowl is nicely rounded with beautiful grain. Got to keep writing. Work in 2 and 1/2 hours....


----------



## bluesman.54

Whoops! I was so excited to see a post from Mari I hit the wrong button and quoted myself! Or -- my deeply hidden inner narcisissitic characteristics are manifesting themselves....


----------



## Er999

Nachman said:


> And you still have the advantage of being able to shock the sensibilities of your posher neighbors with your yabo pipe.


ound:


freestoke said:


> My god, one cob and he's already into customizing them. Damned amazing!





steinr1 said:


> Had to. Damned thing had a flawed design.


ound: :lol: :rofl: (with fake tears in the eyes) so...much....FUNNY!!! :biggrin:



TTecheTTe said:


> A little ODF last night and today.


:cheer2: yay! Mari's back!!! :cheer2:

In other news, just had some macbaren Scottish mixture in a straight calabresi pipe, yum this blend is very good!.......you guys realize that this blend just might possibly be my (smaller, tamer) version of mari's bowlegged bear right? :madgrin:


----------



## TTecheTTe

HaHa, y'all are too funny! 

Oh Dat's Fine - HH Old Dark Flake. You'll like it Michael - similar to 1792. A little Anni Kake now... p


----------



## RetiredNavyIC

TTecheTTe said:


> HaHa, y'all are too funny!
> 
> Oh Dat's Fine - HH Old Dark Flake. You'll like it Michael - similar to 1792. A little Anni Kake now... p


Umm, that would be Mac Baren HH Old Dark *Fired*.


----------



## bluesman.54

Actually -- both of those are on my wish/soon to be purchased list. I have a friend who tells me they are both excellent. And funny you should mention 1792 -- as that is what I am smoking in a old bent Caminetto #141 . Great tobacco, plus a fine pipe -- and perhaps a nap before going back to work in three hours -- all adds up to: Life is Good!



TTecheTTe said:


> HaHa, y'all are too funny!
> 
> Oh Dat's Fine - HH Old Dark Flake. You'll like it Michael - similar to 1792. A little Anni Kake now... p


----------



## Nachman

After lunch, I fired up a big bowl of Sweet Rum Twist. That is not the best tobacco for sitting out in the sun and smoking when it is ninety degrees. The last third of the bowl you can't tell whether you are sweating from the heat or the nicotine.


----------



## freestoke

RetiredNavyIC said:


> Umm, that would be Mac Baren HH Old Dark *Fired*.


You forgot the :sl

Hi, Mari! Heady stuff like Old Dark fired will rot your brain. Best send it out to the newbies to properly indoctrinate them in tobacco depravity. :mrgreen:

Unhappily, I can no longer claim *pre*senile dementia in such cases, but at least I say my golf game has experienced a second childhood. :lol:

I'm having some Royal Yacht in the overworked-of-late Savinelli 120 Anni.


----------



## Er999

freestoke said:


> You forgot the :sl
> 
> Hi, Mari! Heady stuff like Old Dark fired will rot your brain. Best send it out to the newbies to properly indoctrinate them in tobacco depravity. :mrgreen:
> 
> Unhappily, I can no longer claim *pre*senile dementia in such cases, but at least I say my golf game has experienced a second childhood. :lol:
> 
> I'm having some Royal Yacht in the overworked-of-late Savinelli 120 Anni.


Awesome pipe!! Is it one of a kind, limited edition or is it a generic design?
EDIT: never mind, looked it up briefly, must be a limited edition anniversary special that has now become a hard to find pipe...dang... :tsk:


----------



## freestoke

Er999 said:


> Awesome pipe!! Is it one of a kind, limited edition or is it a generic design?
> EDIT: never mind, looked it up briefly, must be a limited edition anniversary special that has now become a hard to find pipe...dang... :tsk:


It's their 120th Anniversary pipe, hence 120 Anni..."anni" is years in Italian. They have one every year, I think. Anyhow, thanks for the compliment! I loaded it up with Stonehaven a little while ago, turned out all the lights and went into the back yard to watch the Perseids. As we settled into our chairs and our eyes adjusted to the darkness, clouds rolled in, just in time to spoil everything. :rant: Couldn't wait an HOUR!? :rant: sigh. out: A few years ago, we saw a big bolide, trailing smoke and everything, just like in the sci-fi flicks. Almost looked hokey, like one of those Japanese 1950s special effects. :lol: No aliens, though.


----------



## Er999

freestoke said:


> It's their 120th Anniversary pipe, hence 120 Anni..."anni" is years in Italian. They have one every year, I think. Anyhow, thanks for the compliment! I loaded it up with Stonehaven a little while ago, turned out all the lights and went into the back yard to watch the Perseids.  As we settled into our chairs and our eyes adjusted to the darkness, clouds rolled in, just in time to spoil everything. :rant: Couldn't wait an HOUR!? :rant: sigh. out: A few years ago, we saw a big bolide, trailing smoke and everything, just like in the sci-fi flicks. Almost looked hokey, like one of those Japanese 1950s special effects. :lol: No aliens, though.


Looked up the astronomical terms and first I sympathize with you (stupid clouds!) and second: you saw a bolide awesome! :thumb:


----------



## ProbateGeek

RetiredNavyIC said:


> Umm, that would be Mac Baren HH Old Dark *Fired*.


Don't believe I've tried this, but anything with the word "Fired" in it is probably good for me.

Hey, brother! Good to see you on the pipe side again, and back on puff for that matter...

For those who don't know, he really is my big brother.


----------



## freestoke

Er999 said:


> Looked up the astronomical terms and first I sympathize with you (stupid clouds!) and second: you saw a bolide awesome! :thumb:


Actually, I've seen two. About 35 years ago, driving to Utica one evening, for a duplicate bridge tournament, one flew directly down the road toward Utica. Very bright and impressive. Saw it coming in the rear view mirror, went directly overhead and straight east. It landed somewhere in the hills around Cedar Lake, just outside of Utica, and local astronomy clubs looked for meteorite for weeks, but they never found anything.

Having some Dart Mix and a -- get ready -- Labatt Blue! :beerchug: Hit some totally wonderful golf shots today, for me anyhow. It's not like the "big boys" any more, a bit more like the LPGA these days. I like hitting the ball well more than I do scoring well, apparently, since I do one so much better than the other. :lol: With any sort of functional short game I'd have managed under par, but golf is like that. In Brandel Chamblee's words, "Golf is like a blanket that's too small: pull it up to cover your chin and your toes get cold." :biglaugh: My short game has been pretty decent lately, but naturally, it's toast now that I can hit the ball again. :tsk:


----------



## jco3rd

freestoke said:


> Actually, I've seen two. About 35 years ago, driving to Utica one evening, for a duplicate bridge tournament, one flew directly down the road toward Utica. Very bright and impressive. Saw it coming in the rear view mirror, went directly overhead and straight east. It landed somewhere in the hills around Cedar Lake, just outside of Utica, and local astronomy clubs looked for meteorite for weeks, but they never found anything.
> 
> Having some Dart Mix and a -- get ready -- Labatt Blue! :beerchug: Hit some totally wonderful golf shots today, for me, anyhow. I like hitting the ball well more than I do scoring well, apparently, since I do one so much better than the other. :lol: With any sort of functional short game I'd have managed under par, but golf is like that. In Brandel Chamblee's words, "Golf is like a blanket that's too small: pull it up to cover your chin and your toes get cold." :biglaugh: My short game has been pretty decent lately, but naturally, it's toast now that I can hit the ball again. :tsk:


Dart Mix couldn't possibly taste as well as it does when paired with "America's best tasting beer"!!


----------



## freestoke

jco3rd said:


> Dart Mix couldn't possibly taste as well as it does when paired with "America's best tasting beer"!!


It's a bit like driving a Maserati wearing ski boots, I suppose. But it works okay. :tu I'll survive. In fact, I think I'll risk it one more time. :beerchug:


----------



## Er999

freestoke said:


> *Actually, I've seen two*. About 35 years ago, driving to Utica one evening, for a duplicate bridge tournament, one flew directly down the road toward Utica. Very bright and impressive. Saw it coming in the rear view mirror, went directly overhead and straight east. It landed somewhere in the hills around Cedar Lake, just outside of Utica, and local astronomy clubs looked for meteorite for weeks, but they never found anything.


:shock: :biggrin: :thumb: !!!!

Edit: is it just me or did the smilies get just a touch smaller?


----------



## steinr1

Morning and afternoon as been bowl after bowl of Dunhill Early Morning Pipe from my Surrey Legend Cob (so named due to it's local modifications). It's now broken in and a decent cake built up. My opinion hasn't changed much. Good smoker despite the far too open draw. Tastes are slightly dulled. Great value but won't have me reaching for it habitually.
@freestoke Jim - I am extremely jealous of your close encounters of the bolide kind. Never seen anything worthy of a better name than "shooting star" myself.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> @freestoke Jim - I am extremely jealous of your close encounters of the bolide kind. Never seen anything worthy of a better name than "shooting star" myself.


It helps to have no cloud cover, or at least a high ceiling (aviator style), so it's not surprising. Yet another reason to join the movement to remove the cloudcover poles across England and let the people see the sky again.

I'm going for some Scotch Flake Aromatic in the Two Dot apple, with a can of "America's Best Tasting Beer".


----------



## freestoke

With a fresh 30 pack of "America's Best Tasting Beer", I don't have to worry about having to deal with that Canadian stuff, Labatt! "beerchug"
And I got the Dart Mix burning! Windy on the course, but I hit it very well. I'm suddenly remembering how to play again! Almost 60 years of scraping it around teaches you how to manage practically any awful pass you make at the ball, and you can make the most of marginal play, but I just "felt" the old swing. WHAT hands!? I don't need no stinking HANDS!! :nono: POUNDED it today! My short game was especially miserable, missing 5 short putts, but the ball was definitely getting out there. My iron play just made a quantum leap the past few days, and it'll get better. :banana: Didn't think we were getting out there, but the sun came out and it was just fine.

And so is the Dart Mix! p


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Stonehaven in a Dr. Grabow Royalton


----------



## MarkC

I'm not normally awake at this time, but it was doctor time today, so I'm having a bowl of Opening Night. This could only sound exciting to someone going through it, but I was thrilled at the doctors today. They can now give me my chemotherapy just by jabbing a needle in my stomach with one shot! Prior to this it was an IV with a saline solution, then the drugs. Not only is this easier, but it's a lot faster. It's nice to see advances that actually make a difference in your life!


----------



## steinr1

Late afternoon was Germain's Rich Dark Flake in an S-M Barling's Make Lovat and again in an S-M Barling's Make Guinea Grain Straight Apple. First off this evening was Louisiana Flake in my 1899 Barling Half-bent Billiard; only marked EB/WB on the silver band - it's an early one.

Love those Barlings. I may dust off another couple to complete the evening. One is already dedicated to Louisiana Flake (an S-M Zulu) and another one (two?) pretty much fresh and not used for many months so the world is my oyster. Maybe some "straight" Virginia/Perique - Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls.


----------



## Er999

Still working on breaking in a no name straight calabresi pipe with macbaren Scottish mixture. Hard going, burns hot (light packing) hot pipe to the touch....I keep going at it because of the firm belief that its gonna be sooooo worth it when it finally broken in, until then I'll keep puffing away. p


----------



## freestoke

I think it's despicable and hypocritical for Robert to restrict smoking in his avatar. :nono:

Despite that, I had a great round today! Couple of birdies, but there should have been three -- and I gave away three shots around the greens, but the greens SUCK! :rant: Good hitting, though! :banana: Some Dart Mix and the usual beverage, Old Mil. :beerchug:


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> I think it's despicable and hypocritical for Robert to restrict smoking in his avatar. :nono:


Come on! It's only half an hour out of 24. Hardly an imposition.

That's a genuine sign from London Transport banning smoking for staff during two quarters of an hour during the average 16-18 hour active day. Now housed in their Acton Depot museum.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> Come on! It's only half an hour out of 24. Hardly an imposition.


I smoked during the restricted times, Robert. Right there, right in your avatar! HA! Come get me, copper! I'm a three time loser, I got nothin' to lose! You can't tell me what to do! I don't have to show you no stinkin' badge! p TAKE THAT! p AND THAT! p

But I've been curious -- why? Refueling the natural gas tanks in the dining cars? Not tea time. Not likely Druid observances of solar zeniths. Misprint? :dunno:

I'm ready for the scramble! I got it again! :banana: Yeah, 76 for the past two days, but it was much better. It wouldn't have taken much to shoot my age, really. Hell, I bogeyed both par 5s today, and that NEVER happens! :rant: And I could have reached them both in two, too. out: An eagle and a birdie instead, and I DO shoot my age. sigh. It will be good enough for scrambling, for sure. The whole team is NOT going to miss that 5 foot putt, ya know? Can't wait! :banana:

Old Mil and some Dart Mix -- which is running dangerously low. :spy:


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> But I've been curious -- why? Refueling the natural gas tanks in the dining cars? Not tea time. Not likely Druid observances of solar zeniths. Misprint? :dunno:


Absolutely no idea. Your suggestions are as likely as anything.


----------



## steinr1

Germain's Medium Flake in a Ropp Bussang one-piece (plus bit) Cherrywood. 

(Blimey! A post about pipes and pipe tobacco. How novel.)


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Velvet scraps in a MM hardwood


----------



## Nachman

I opened a tin of Peterson Hyde Park this afternoon. It was not at all what I expected. It was a vabur flake which had been shredded and topped with a rum and sugar topping. As I smoked, it reminded me of a high class version of Sugar Barrel. The tobacco is of better quality and the topping is a little sweeter but it has more similarity than difference. It is mild to medium in strength and is more Virginia forward and less Burley nutty than Sugar Barrel and in addition to the brown sugar taste there is a rum presence. It seems like Sugar Barrel, more grown up and sophisticated.

Edit: I just went to tobacco reviews dot com to see what others had to say about this tobacco and it made me wonder if they had smoked the same tobacco I had or even if every tin is completely different. Some said it was weak as water, others said it was right up there with Irish Flake. A few complained of the overwhelming Lakeland scent but there was no Lakeland in the tin I received. I guess the only way to find out what a tobacco is about is to smoke it yourself.


----------



## bluesman.54

McClellend's Carolina Deluxe in a Brebbia Canadian Styled Tan Rustic Craggy Finish. Going to be a busy week, so I am taking some time to enjoy a bowl of fine tobacco in a good pipe. Life is Good!


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Another bowl of Stonehaven for the afternoon on the porch! Unfortunately some health concerns have forced me to withdraw from my country club's club championship this weekend so it's mainly been relaxing and smoking. Stoney has quickly become my go to smoke and I'm smoking it out of my 2012 Puff pipe, which has become my go to pipe! Was very disappointed when I saw a non briar pipe was chosen this year! :/


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Now that is what a forum club pipe should look like! IMO lol


----------



## freestoke

That's a beaut, Mike! :tu I'm cobbing along today, getting ready to head out and play in a bit, which involves more cobbing -- although I have a cigar left from yesterday! (Managed to scarf three!). Had a $33 apiece skin in the scramble. Audrey's tee-shot, my second shot, Audrey's 25' chip shot. Easy as pie, eh? Missed second place by a shot, though. :rant:


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Very nice Jim! Glad to hear you are still playing! Been a very exceptional year so far for me. Been in the 70's more this year than ever before and managed to tie my low round again this year w/ a +3 75. It's only the 3rd time I've shot it, but can't seem to break it!

Sending my 3 star Tinsky Caldron back to Mark to get refit with a new stem so I figured I'd take advantage of her 1 last time before she gets sent out since she's the only English/Lat pipe I currently smoke. Enjoying a little Penzance this afternoon. Do you still have any of the Penzance I sent you a while back Jim? Or did you enjoy it all!? lol


----------



## freestoke

MiamiMikePA said:


> Very nice Jim! Glad to hear you are still playing! Been a very exceptional year so far for me. Been in the 70's more this year than ever before and managed to tie my low round again this year w/ a +3 75. It's only the 3rd time I've shot it, but can't seem to break it!
> 
> Sending my 3 star Tinsky Caldron back to Mark to get refit with a new stem so I figured I'd take advantage of her 1 last time before she gets sent out since she's the only English/Lat pipe I currently smoke. Enjoying a little Penzance this afternoon. Do you still have any of the Penzance I sent you a while back Jim? Or did you enjoy it all!? lol


I might have a little of that left! It's probably only got a few more weeks before it's cold and miserable, so it'll be time to break out some Latakia. :mrgreen: I still think the most enjoyable bowl I ever smoked was a bowl of Penzance, out of the Savinelli 120 Anni, a couple years back. Transcendental it was. p

Sounds like you're beatin' it around pretty good, Mike! Yeah, I play pretty much every day, weather permitting, and if there's a scramble, weather not permitting at times. These days, it's only nine, but it's more a time constraint than anything else. Pretty sure I could still grind out 18 on foot at the course I play, but not sure I could handle 9 at the course I used to play, Rome Country Club. This one's flat, that's one's not. :faint: And I just don't like playing out of a cart, except in a scramble. Believe it or not, I used to play in scrambles pre-cart! (Courses just did not have any carts for rent. A few members might keep them at the course, but everybody else hoofed it, conscripting their miserable, mussitating teenage sons to caddy for them, or paying a neighborhood kid $5 to do the heavy lifting. Then there were the one-cart scrambles, at the dawn of cart golf, where all four bags went on one cart, with one person driving. And believe it or not, the protoscrambles almost NEVER involved a charity! All gambling, all the time, period. No hokey trophies, no windbreakers or luggage, just plain ol' cash. :smile:

The Dart Mix. America's Best Tasting Beer. And a terrific day on the links! A BEAUTIFUL day to play, too! Butchered the fifth, when I forgot to spit on my glove before I hit and the club slipped, but other than that I was hitting it sweet. (I really need to get out a new glove. :tsk Crrrrunchy. :banana: We need you on a scramble team, Mike!


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Awe yes, I forgot you were a cold weather Lat guy! See, I'm away from the boards for a bit and my mind starts going...at only 31 yrs old too, not good! lol As far as getting together for a scramble, I believe that can be arranged! Let me know the next time you are looking for a 4th and if I can make it I will. I do believe we are not very far from each other at all if I recall correctly!


----------



## steinr1

Louisiana Flake in Frankenpipe and Germain's Royal Jersey Perique in my little clay Cutty (several times).


----------



## freestoke

MiamiMikePA said:


> Awe yes, I forgot you were a cold weather Lat guy! See, I'm away from the boards for a bit and my mind starts going...at only 31 yrs old too, not good! lol As far as getting together for a scramble, I believe that can be arranged! Let me know the next time you are looking for a 4th and if I can make it I will. I do believe we are not very far from each other at all if I recall correctly!


Seems I remember being within walking distance of each other if you backpack through the forest, but there's no way to get here by car. :lol: Wish there was tournament coming up where we needed a fourth! Maybe next year, though. Early on, we sometimes "scramble" for a 4th and it'd be really cool to have you come up and win a skin or two with us! :mrgreen:

Smoking a cob of PA. Hot day on tap, but that'll mean no players on the course but us! :banana: It's nice having the golf course to ourselves.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I just had a bowl of EMP in the dedicated cob out on the deck at work.

It was nice watching the rain clouds roll in, and the guy from the hatchery stocking the river.


----------



## RupturedDuck

I got my pipesandcigars.com shipment today that included their P&C Customer Appreciation Day Sampler. It was a pretty nice sampler:

-2 oz Lane HGL
-2 oz Lane Black Raspberry
-2 oz Lane LL7
-2 oz Lane Hazelnut
-2 oz Lane HG-2000
-Box of Four Avo Classic No. 2
-1 Nica Roma Maduro
-1 Nica Roma Connecticut
-1 Nica Roma Habano
-1 Missouri Meerschaum "The Eaton"
-1 Zippered Tobacco Pouch
-1 Bag of 75 Brigham Pipe Cleaners
-1 Brigham Pipe Tool
-1 Box of Matches with pipesandcigars.com logo
-1 1.5 oz tin of Sutliff "Black Swan"

All in all, a pretty fantastic appreciation gift. I do certainly feel appreciated!

It is a little overcast here in the Salt Lake Valley this afternoon. I was thinking about playing 9 holes, but I'm kind of a fair weather golfer. This week I've been alternating between Old Ironsides and some MacBaren's HH Vintage Syrian. However, given the new bulk that has arrived, I thought it might be time to try something a bit sweeter. So I have a bit of the Lane Black Raspberry going. It is burning along nicely. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend.

RD


----------



## steinr1

Louisiana Flake in Frankenpipe gone to ash. Setting up Germain's Rich Dark Flake in a Barling's Make S-M Lovat.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Dan Blue Note in a Vauen Apple


----------



## El wedo del milagro

EMP in the dedicated cob while servicing the hottub at work.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

El wedo del milagro said:


> EMP in the dedicated cob while servicing the hottub at work.


By servicing, do you mean sitting in with a drink? :biggrin:


----------



## steinr1

El wedo del milagro said:


> EMP in the dedicated cob while servicing the hottub at work.


Hot-tub? A euphemism for an attractive, stout person?

HR will probably have something to say about this.

Oooooh errrrr...


----------



## BrSpiritus

Wessex Burley Slice in my grandfather's Meerschaum Cavalier.



I'm gravitating away from the Burley's for now which is good because dang this tobacco has become expensive! More into the English/Latakia and pure Va tobaccos like I was back in '09 when I joined this forum...


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Tobias Lutz said:


> By servicing, do you mean sitting in with a drink? :biggrin:


Naw.

I wish.

Work stuff: backflushing the sand filter, balancing PH, and adjusting the bromine level.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

steinr1 said:


> Hot-tub? A euphemism for an attractive, stout person?
> 
> HR will probably have something to say about this.
> 
> Oooooh errrrr...


I get the joke in the first line, but what/who is HR?


----------



## Nachman

El wedo del milagro said:


> I get the joke in the first line, but what/who is HR?


Human Resources. The department that makes sure all the workers stay in line, all the while assuring them they are their friend.


----------



## Thirston

A big bowl of Royal Yacht in a Stanwell Unique bent egg. I'm sure the neighbors are sufficiently annoyed.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Nachman said:


> Human Resources. The department that makes sure all the workers stay in line, all the while assuring them they are their friend.


Ahh! The light goes on!

Well, at my job, the only "HR" would be the owner. He is an extremely non-PC anti-government type, so as long as I am friendly to the guests I can do/say most anything at work.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of my "paper plate special" in a deep bent Savinelli Moka #614 after a long day at work. Nice relaxing afternoon on tap. Maybe even a nap. Life is Good!


----------



## freestoke

Birdied three of the last five today, so it's Old Mil all 'round! :beerchug: Gorgeous day to play. Having some Dart Mix to go with America's Best Tasting Beer. p


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Dunhill London Mixture in a GBD Prehistoric


----------



## bluesman.54

Doing some writing today so I needed to load up. PA in a Savinelli Hercules Rusticated #806 EX. It'll keep me going for a while!


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> Doing some writing today so I needed to load up. PA in a Savinelli Hercules Rusticated #806 EX. It'll keep me going for a while!


PA is always a good choice. :nod: For me, it's Dart Mix and an Old Mil to sooth the wounds of a disastrous round on a perfect day. sigh. out: CRUSHED the opening tee shot. Just crushed it, straight down the fast lane, with a perfect angle into the pin. Perfect iron, straight at the pin. Bogey. Second hole, ditto. Third hole, missed short putt. Bogey, bogey, bogey, bogey, bogey, bogey...I could NOT make a par, no matter what I did! :rant: sigh. out: But at least I'm still out there, right!? :banana: You have to think thoughts like that to sooth your ego when you're 70, ya know? :lol:


----------



## bluesman.54

I have actually grown fond of PA. Today it is PA in a slightly bent Bebbia Tan Rusticted #831 . More writing after getting home from making visits...


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Hamborger Veermaster in a Dr. G Royalton


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> PA is always a good choice. :nod: For me, it's Dart Mix and an Old Mil to sooth the wounds of a disastrous round on a perfect day. sigh. out: CRUSHED the opening tee shot. Just crushed it, straight down the fast lane, with a perfect angle into the pin. Perfect iron, straight at the pin. Bogey. Second hole, ditto. Third hole, missed short putt. Bogey, bogey, bogey, bogey, bogey, bogey...I could NOT make a par, no matter what I did! :rant: sigh. out: But at least I'm still out there, right!? :banana: You have to think thoughts like that to sooth your ego when you're 70, ya know? :lol:


Jim, I'm catching up on reading posts from earlier this week and noticed you celebrate the good days with Dart Mix and Old Mil, and ponder the bad days over Dart mix and Old Mil! If the recipe works, don't mess with it!! :tu


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I finished the EMP I was working on yesterday, and this morning had to pick another English to open. 

I grabbed the tin of Dunhill's My Mixture 965 that has been sitting around for months. I didn't want to open it before because it listed Cavendish as an ingredient, and I've never had a Cavendish that I could stand. I'm not sure why I grabbed it this morning, but I'm sure glad I did! It was wonderful. Now the Elizabethan Mixture is the only Dunhill I haven't tried. I'm gonna have to try it, I love everything else they make.


----------



## freestoke

El wedo del milagro said:


> I finished the EMP I was working on yesterday, and this morning had to pick another English to open.
> 
> I grabbed the tin of Dunhill's My Mixture 965 that has been sitting around for months. I didn't want to open it before because it listed Cavendish as an ingredient, and I've never had a Cavendish that I could stand. I'm not sure why I grabbed it this morning, but I'm sure glad I did! It was wonderful. Now the Elizabethan Mixture is the only Dunhill I haven't tried. I'm gonna have to try it, I love everything else they make.


What's out now, I don't even know. I've had the MM965, Flake, Royal Yacht, EMP, and Nightcap, but haven't seen Standard Mixture Full, Aperitif, Baby's Bottom or Ye Olde Sign yet. I smoked a reasonable amount of the SMF and Aperitif, and tried Baby's Bottom and Ye Olde Sign a few times. Right now, I have to go find a can of Royal Yacht, failing which an emergency tobacco order is in store. Having the penultimate bowl of the McCrainie's Red Ribbon right now, getting ready to head to bed. (BTW, I made three birdies today, at 1, 5 and 9. :banana


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoyed some LNF with a bit of perique mixed in in a bent Wllmer Extra Grain. It is the biggest bowl I have. Just the thing for uninterupted writing. As a result, it was a grand afternoon!


----------



## freestoke

Yesterday three birdies, today I hit six greens and managed to produce a 6 over 42, without ever facing anything remotely resembling a difficult chip or putt. I suck around the greens all of a sudden. :dunno: I did manage to choke down some Old Mil and smoke some Dart Mix, though, despite it all. And I think I have a winner with the Golf Mix, going through six Legends during the round. PA, KK, Tambo and Holiday Spirit, a solid smoke for the links.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enoyed my bowl of LNF with perique this morning so much -- I had another one this time in a Randy Wiley Smooth Freehand. Life is Good!


----------



## Er999

Smoked a little bit of the last of the FVF in a Washington cob (I'll finish the rest later). I haven't had a whole lot of satisfaction with this blend but it could be due to the fact that I'm not rubbing it out correctly or I'm not letting it dry out enough to the point that it is smooth sailing after getting it going.... Oh well I'll probably try again sometime in the future when I have more experience with flakes...


----------



## DanR

Er999 said:


> Smoked a little bit of the last of the FVF in a Washington cob (I'll finish the rest later). I haven't had a whole lot of satisfaction with this blend but it could be due to the fact that I'm not rubbing it out correctly or I'm not letting it dry out enough to the point that it is smooth sailing after getting it going.... Oh well I'll probably try again sometime in the future when I have more experience with flakes...


I have some of the same issue with FVF from time to time, especially when I don't let it dry out enough. I don't typically dry my tobaccos, but the SG stuff I usually have too.

Speaking of flakes, it's a bit of LNF for me tonight in my Royal Crown Windsor pipe. Don't really know much about this pipe, probably wasn't a "high end" model, but it's special because it was Granddad's.


----------



## steinr1

Germain's Royal Jersey Perique in a clay Cutty.


----------



## freestoke

Good afternoon. I am here to ask, "Why me?" Clearly, someone has cast a surd on my ability to calculate distances around the greens. I suspect Robert, with all his Druid friends, have conspired against me. Although he has tried to hide it, I am almost certain he is an antigolfist, probably even thinking he is making the world a better place by ruining my short game. I'm trying desperately to remember all those rules about irrational roots and what have you, but Robert's superior British education may be too much for me...there has to be a solution that will restore order to my chipping and putting; I only hope I can find it before insanity robs me of my wits.

Dart Mix and Old Mil. The Golf Mix will not be repeated, for sure! I think it's the Tambo, but it might be the 1Q, which looks suspiciously mathematical and might where Robert detected an entry point.


----------



## bluesman.54

1792 in an old Stanwell Royal Guard this afternoon. A grand way to spend a great day!


----------



## jco3rd

FVF in a no-name italian bent briar on a brew day!


----------



## freestoke

Smoking some ABF in the 4Dot, basking in the afterglow of nine holes without a three putt. :banana:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

2009 Christmas Cheer in a Gatlinburlier house pipe


----------



## freestoke

Not only were there no three putts, but I had -- let's see...1,4,8 -- three one putts! :shock: That's almost good putting! :banana: Conditions were on the hard side with lots of wind, wet fairways from the rain, unmown greens and with a tiny bit of rain here and there, but I managed a 38 and am chuffed to the max. Scramble Saturday and I think I'm ready! (And if I'd figured this putting problem out two weeks ago, that 73 I shot would have been a 68! :rant: I really wanted to shoot my age this year. out: I need to play easier courses. :lol

Old Mil and Dart Mix! :beerchug:


----------



## steinr1

Davidoff Medallion Flake dans le Vrai Jacob.


----------



## freestoke

Okay, Robert, you're off the hook. I sincerely apologize for accusing you of placing a surd on my short game. As of now, the main suspect is the Tambo in the Golf Mix. My new Golf Mix contains some Three Blind Moose, which has an aromatherapeutic effect. p


----------



## steinr1

freestoke said:


> Okay, Robert, you're off the hook...


But I blame myself. I saves time.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Robert McConnel Scottish Cake in a Dr. G Duke


----------



## BrSpiritus

Capstan Blue in a Aldo Velani Ambassador (that I soon will be selling as it's not to my taste).


----------



## bluesman.54

@ProbateGeek My HH ODF arrived today and I am trying a bowl of the "Ready Rubbed" variety in a bent Chacoam Gold. I am working and focused on writing at the moment.

I can see why Terry likes this -- it is an excellent tobacco. Though it is rubbed out much more than I usually rub flakes out and it is not as full flavored as I thought it would be from the aroma of it in the bag. It burns well, no relights so far and I am almost done with the bowl. It is up there with 1792 -- but better? I'm not convinced yet. I look forward to trying the flake tonight. I am betting it will be better. For one thing I won't rub it out as fine and IMO that tends to give tobacco more flavor -- a fuller flavor. All in all -- an excellent tobacco worhty of purchasing. I am betting the flake will be worthy of both purchasing and cellaring.


----------



## bluesman.54

Is anyone else not receiving notification of new posts today?


----------



## ProbateGeek

bluesman.54 said:


> Is anyone else not receiving notification of new posts today?


If we weren't, would we know you asked?

:biggrin: _< I'm such a smartass >_

I think the ODF in flake format WILL be better - it certainly has plenty of flavor. I do let mine dry a bit prior to rubbing out. Though my first impression of it has waned somewhat, it is still just barely ahead of Royal Yacht, with 1792 at a close third.


----------



## bluesman.54

@ProbateGeek You definitely are a smartass! I am betting you are right about the flake having more flavor. When I smelled the bag I thought -- WOW -- this is going to be great. But it just doesn't have that full flavor the aroma promised. That's proof positive -- when possible -- buy flake! I'll post my thoughts on the flake tonight in the night forum. Thanks for the tip. This IS good tobacco -- VERY good tobacco.



ProbateGeek said:


> If we weren't, would we know you asked?
> 
> :biggrin: _< I'm such a smartass >_
> 
> I think the ODF in flake format WILL be better - it certainly has plenty of flavor. I do let mine dry a bit prior to rubbing out. Though my first impression of it has waned somewhat, it is still just barely ahead of Royal Yacht, with 1792 at a close third.


----------



## freestoke

Pretty good day on the links. :smile: Bogeyed the first, primarily because the dolts behind us hit into us before we could even hit our second shots, but then I parred in. :tu Putted good. Getting ready to eat an all garden topping pizza, with Audrey's basil, tomatoes, and hot and sweet peppers. Well...the cheese is from the store. 

Looking forward to filling the Savinelli with some ABF, in anticipation of which I have a few flakes drying. p


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> Pretty good day on the links. :smile: Bogeyed the first, primarily because the dolts behind us hit into us before we could even hit our second shots, but then I parred in. :tu Putted good. Getting ready to eat an all garden topping pizza, with Audrey's basil, tomatoes, and hot and sweet peppers. Well...the cheese is from the store.
> 
> Looking forward to filling the Savinelli with some ABF, in anticipation of which I have a few flakes drying. p


That pizza sounds fantastic. My favorite pizzas are ones with fewer (fresher) toppings and a thin crispy crust that gives just a little bit in the center when you bite into it. Your creation (or Audrey's?) sounds right up my alley.


----------



## freestoke

Yeah, it's Audrey's work. I cut stuff up and spread it on the crust she puts together (which is super, BTW). I do cook, but she gets all the credit for the pizza. Boy, was it GOOD! :mrgreen:


----------



## Marlow

My second bowl of EMP, liked it much better this time around, must have been what I ate before the last one. In a evil pipe- Chacom plume, it is almost too hot to handle just after lighting it.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Shortcut to Mushrooms in a MM cob. @Troutman22 sent me this stuff and it is damn good!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

FVF in a cob.

I bought some FVF fourteen months ago and didn't like it too much. I jarred it up, and just tried it again. Better, but still not a winner. I guess I'll put it away for a few years and try again.


----------



## bluesman.54

On my commute home I enjoyed a bowl of HH ODF FLAKE in an old bent Caminetto Business pipe. The more I smoke this tobacco the more I like it. It has a full flavor to it that I really enjoy more and more. In fact, I found myself thinking about it as I was making ny rounds at work.


----------



## MarkC

Just popped a tin and loaded a bowl of Astley's No. 55. Much as I love the taste of this stuff, I can't help wishing it was a flake. This ribbon just burns way too fast.


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> Just popped a tin and loaded a bowl of Astley's No. 55. Much as I love the taste of this stuff, I can't help wishing it was a flake. This ribbon just burns way too fast.


I agree with you, Mark. I bought a tin and found, despite my best efforts, that it burns way too fast. It's a very thin cut.

Dark Star for me tonight, after changing a glow plug in the number 8 cylinder of my truck (i.e. way in the back under all kinds of lines and hoses). It shouldn't take 45 minutes to do a plug replacement! Good thing I'm not a mechanic by trade. I wouldn't last long.


----------



## MarkC

Hmmm...I should open a tin of Dark Star as well. It would be an interesting comparison: a tobacco rubbed out beyond all recognition, and one that can't be rubbed out without bloodying your hands...


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> Hmmm...I should open a tin of Dark Star as well. It would be an interesting comparison: a tobacco rubbed out beyond all recognition, and one that can't be rubbed out without bloodying your hands...


:lol: Indeed. It's like hardened shoe leather! I do prefer it, though. I'm gonna try a few more bowls of the 55, but it may find its way to your mailbox soon.


----------



## freestoke

Dark Star. Yeah, I had some Dark Star once upon a time. I couldn't get past the overpowering smell of black pepper, but perhaps something happened to it along the way that turned it into a companion of the Stonehaven I sent Mark in the blind taste test, since the Dark Star that I had came from an earlier blind taste test. 

Can't believe my collapse on the last three holes, the easiest three on the course. I was +1 after six and should have been a shot or two better, so I figured a birdie or two on the last three was doable. A bad second shot at seven led to a bogey, an easy par at 8 and a stinking double bogie on the easiest par on the entire course, and I hit a great tee shot, too! :tsk: A stinking 40, with no excuses. What a great day to play! Nobody ahead, nobody behind, we strolled around in an hour and a half. 

Right now it's the Scotch Flake Aromatic that the post office rejected.


----------



## steinr1

Skiff Mixture in a meerschaum.


----------



## freestoke

I'm starting to eye the Latakia, what with the cooler weather. I have a vial of Balkan Sasieni that I might start burning shortly, perhaps bolstered by some Happy Bogie or something, to bring it up to an acceptable nicotine level. Right now, I'm finishing the last of the McCranie's Red Ribbon with a little PA to top off the bowl. There will be a mighty wind today, currently registering 16mph with 22mph gusts.  It'll be a long course today!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Last of my Shortcut to Mushrooms in a MM cob


----------



## bluesman.54

HH ODF in an old slightly bent Caminetto Business pipe. A beautiful afternoon it is!


----------



## Beefy

McClelland's DeepHollow in my Aldo Velani bent dublin.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

Tobias Lutz said:


> Shortcut to Mushrooms in a MM cob. @Troutman22 sent me this stuff and it is damn good!


Price is not bad for this tobacco. Is it an aromatic?


----------



## Tobias Lutz

As per the thread floating around...it's hard to decide what to call an aro sometimes :biggrin: The cavendish has some aromatic qualities, and the latakia is hardly overwhelming. It's different, but delicious!


----------



## jco3rd

Gandalf The Gray said:


> Price is not bad for this tobacco. Is it an aromatic?


DON'T ANSWER, ITS A TRAP!!! lol


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Parfait of Robert McConnel Original Scottish Cake and SPS Balkan Luxury Blend 957

Basically all the curmbs I have with me to fill one bowl for the drive home ipe:


----------



## Emperor Zurg

Empty cob this afternoon enjoying the Ghost of Latakia Past


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

jco3rd said:


> DON'T ANSWER, ITS A TRAP!!! lol


Ha! lol, Maybe it was a test! Tobias passed with flying colors, I am surprised he did not link me back to http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...543-what-makes-aromatic-tobacco-aromatic.html


----------



## Marlow

G&H Brown Twist Sliced in a Vauen, looking at the moon and stars, with a cup of tea.


----------



## steinr1

Germain's Rich Dark Flake in a Venturi Pot (again). No moon and stars as yet; we're not that far North :lol:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

My first taste of the new Capstan Blue Flake in a Dr. G Color Duke.

Having never tried the original I cannot offer a comparative review, but I will say that I found it to be a nice smoke the first time around. I'll have to revisit it again in the next couple days.


----------



## Beefy

Peter Stokkebye in my Danish Freehand. It has no name but it smokes beautifully and looks great.


----------



## jco3rd

Gandalf The Gray said:


> Ha! lol, Maybe it was a test! Tobias passed with flying colors, I am surprised he did not link me back to http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...543-what-makes-aromatic-tobacco-aromatic.html


:thumb:

Back to topic though - Cavendish with lat sounds very intriguing.


----------



## Desertlifter

jco3rd said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Back to topic though - Cavendish with lat sounds very intriguing.


H&H Fusilier's Ration. Get it. Smoke it.

Quite lovely actually. Most interestingly, the first time I smoked it was in a Chevy Tahoe full of people, who loved the burn note. How many Latakia blends get that kind of reaction?


----------



## Marlow

I just had a oddly satisfying smoke with my first corncob and a weird budget dual purpose tobacco, RYO/Pipe called Akropolis Ex Oriente De Luxe. It was shag for real, as in RYO baccy, so it smoked all the way down without a relight, and it was actually pretty good. I think I can get through the tin with my three new MM cobs pretty quickly.

Also got HH Old Dark Fired which I am excited about after what I've heard here.


----------



## Scott W.

Penance in my wiebe pipe, just got it back.


----------



## bluesman.54

Penzance in a slighty bent Willmer. Great tobacco!


----------



## freestoke

More Mac Baren Navy Flake in the FourDot pot, grousing about Furyk not winning the BMW. Or Snedeker.


----------



## MarkC

Let's see; what did that eBay auction call it? "Samborger Beermaster" I think it was. Anyway, that's what I'm smoking. I don't know if it's just this jar of bulk (how could it be?), the season, or my taste buds, but this is an absolutely phenomenal tobacco right now.


----------



## Er999

MarkC said:


> Let's see; what did that eBay auction call it? "Samborger Beermaster" I think it was. Anyway, that's what I'm smoking. I don't know if it's just this jar of bulk (how could it be?), the season, or my taste buds, but this is an absolutely phenomenal tobacco right now.


Really? "Samborger Beermaster" is there really such a blend or were you actually punning when it really was "hamborger veermaster" ?


----------



## DanR

Er999 said:


> Really? "Samborger Beermaster" is there really such a blend or were you actually punning when it really was "hamborger veermaster" ?


It's written in a crazy, wavy, script. Definately *H*amborger *V*eermaster considering his high level of joy!


----------



## MarkC

Er999 said:


> Really? "Samborger Beermaster" is there really such a blend or were you actually punning when it really was "hamborger veermaster" ?


No pun; someone linked an ebay auction here once that spelled it that way. Yeah, it's really the HV, not SB.


----------



## Er999

DanR said:


> It's written in a crazy, wavy, script. Definately *H*amborger *V*eermaster considering his high level of joy!
> 
> View attachment 45803





MarkC said:


> No pun; someone linked an ebay auction here once that spelled it that way. Yeah, it's really the HV, not SB.


.........wow.........well you learn something new every day, and that is a hell of a crazy script kind of makes you wonder what was going on in the mind(s) the the label designer(s)......


----------



## freestoke

Er999 said:


> .........wow.........well you learn something new every day, and that is a hell of a crazy script kind of makes you wonder what was going on in the mind(s) the the label designer(s)......


That's "ordinary" German typeset 50 years ago. I had to read it when I took German in college and my German-English dictionary was in that font (English in regular), as were newspapers. Tricky, for sure, but you get used to it after a while. Luckily, we didn't have to write that way! :lol:


----------



## Er999

freestoke said:


> That's "ordinary" German typeset 50 years ago. I had to read it when I took German in college and my dictionary was in that font, as were newspapers. Tricky, for sure, but you get used to it after a while. *Luckily, we didn't have to write that way!* :lol:


Thank all things sacred (holy/God or other religious denomination) that we don't have to write like that!!!!


----------



## Marlow

Five Brothers in a MM cob, my kind of tobacco.


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> That's "ordinary" German typeset 50 years ago.


I took German in college as well. For three days. I refuse to study a language that just makes up an extra letter.


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> I took German in college as well. For three days. I refuse to study a language that just makes up an extra letter.


I assume you mean the double S? That's merely German efficiency for you! (Actually, English had it too not that long back, say a few hundred years.) I think the double S goes back to the Dark Ages, when books were handwritten -- saved ink and parchment.


----------



## Marlow

MarkC said:


> I took German in college as well. For three days. I refuse to study a language that just makes up an extra letter.


Then you wouldn't want to study swedish, with the å, ä and ö.

Just tried PA for the first time in a MM cob, it might be a little too soapy for my taste, I don't know, I'll see what I think when I have smoked the 2oz.


----------



## freestoke

Marlow said:


> Then you wouldn't want to study swedish, with the å, ä and ö.
> 
> Just tried PA for the first time in a MM cob, it might be a little too soapy for my taste, I don't know, I'll see what I think when I have smoked the 2oz.


I took Ancient Greek and loved the alphabet. I was particularly fond of ξ (xi) . :smile:

And PA is not soapy! :sl I think you need to clean the stem on your cob. :lol:


----------



## MarkC

Marlow said:


> Then you wouldn't want to study swedish, with the å, ä and ö.


You are right there! I tried picking up a little Danish just to help in one of my former hobbies, stamp collecting. Just to figure out the Facit catalog and various other books. But strictly reading; I checked out a language instruction site and frankly, the variations were just too subtle for my ears. While I'm told my great-great grandparents spoke Norwegian better than English, I find Scandinavian languages to be completely out of my league.


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> I took Ancient Greek and loved the alphabet. I was particularly fond of ξ (xi) . :smile:
> 
> And PA is not soapy! :sl I think you need to clean the stem on your cob. :lol:


I will, and if it still tastes soapy, then you are the crazy one :der:



MarkC said:


> You are right there! I tried picking up a little Danish just to help in one of my former hobbies, stamp collecting. Just to figure out the Facit catalog and various other books. But strictly reading; I checked out a language instruction site and frankly, the variations were just too subtle for my ears. While I'm told my great-great grandparents spoke Norwegian better than English, I find Scandinavian languages to be completely out of my league.


Danish is even worse with their weirdo ø (ö) and æ (ä). The sound of the letters are pretty distinct at least in swedish, the danes and norwegians speak in a totally different affect.


----------



## freestoke

Marlow said:


> I will, and if it still tastes soapy, then you are the crazy one :der:


I prefer "eccentric", but even if it tastes like soap to you, it would require a poll to find out which of us is "off center". oke: Smoking some non-soapy PA at the moment. p


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> I prefer "eccentric", but even if it tastes like soap to you, it would require a poll to find out which of us is "off center". oke:


I don't mind being called eccentric either, you're on!



freestoke said:


> Smoking some non-soapy PA at the moment. p


Sounds tasty :tongue:


----------



## Nachman

Marlow said:


> Five Brothers in a MM cob, my kind of tobacco.


You should try GH Dark Birdseye.


----------



## Marlow

Nachman said:


> You should try GH Dark Birdseye.


I love Dark Birdseye, and I usually have some ready. ipe:

Thanks for the tip though!


----------



## BrSpiritus

Try Hungarian for a really off the wall language... oh yeah and finishing the Firedance Flake I started last night.


----------



## freestoke

BrSpiritus said:


> Try Hungarian for a really off the wall language... oh yeah and finishing the Firedance Flake I started last night.


After a disastrous outing at the course, it's good to ponder languages, to take my mind off the horror. Hungarian, if memory serves, is part of the Ugro-Finnik(?) language group, which apparently is the language spoken by people from another planet who either crashed here or simply came here to escape a dying world, and is unrelated to any other language groups, except possibly Basque. Having some Dart Mix at the moment and some coffee -- following Dart Mix and Old Mil.


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> After a disastrous outing at the course, it's good to ponder languages, to take my mind off the horror. Hungarian, if memory serves, is part of the Ugro-Finnik(?) language group, which apparently is the language spoken by people from another planet who either crashed here or simply came here to escape a dying world, and is unrelated to any other language groups, except possibly Basque. Having some Dart Mix at the moment and some coffee -- following Dart Mix and Old Mil.


If it's anything like finnish it truly is an extremely odd language.


----------



## BrSpiritus

freestoke said:


> After a disastrous outing at the course, it's good to ponder languages, to take my mind off the horror. Hungarian, if memory serves, is part of the Ugro-Finnik(?) language group, which apparently is the language spoken by people from another planet who either crashed here or simply came here to escape a dying world, and is unrelated to any other language groups, except possibly Basque.


And you would be perfectly correct sir in your statements. When I was in Hungary in the 90's everyone spoke German quite fluently and Hungarian (or Magyar if you prefer) is slowly dying as a language. I myself am not Magyar in decent but Szekler a people inhabiting the Carpathian Mountains of Transylvania and descended from the Avars a group of "Barbarians" who settled the area in late Roman times. I should probably get an Oom Paul/Hungarian pipe to celebrate my heritage lol...


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Capstan Blue Flake in a bent LaRocca


----------



## Scott W.

Dunhill London mixture in my wiebe. Zywiec porter to accompany it.


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> I prefer "eccentric", but even if it tastes like soap to you, it would require a poll to find out which of us is "off center". oke: Smoking some non-soapy PA at the moment. p


I can now confirm that it was ghosting, tried it in another cob and no soap, so I was wrong, but I'm glad the tobacco was tastier than I thought. :smile:


----------



## freestoke

Marlow said:


> I can now confirm that it was ghosting, tried it in another cob and no soap, so I was wrong, but I'm glad the tobacco was tastier than I thought. :smile:


Millions of codgers cannot be wrong!







You might like my review of it: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/285706-humble-prince.html

How'd you come by PA, BTW? Not your typical off-the-shelf tobacco product in Sweden, I'd hazard.


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> Millions of codgers cannot be wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might like my review of it: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/285706-humble-prince.html
> 
> How'd you come by PA, BTW? Not your typical off-the-shelf tobacco product in Sweden, I'd hazard.


I made a few purchases from 4noggins to try some tobaccos we don't get here. By the way, I wouldn't buy any tobacco in Sweden, a 50g is $25-40 here. Usually I buy from the UK or Germany.


----------



## freestoke

Marlow said:


> I made a few purchases from 4noggins to try some tobaccos we don't get here. By the way, I wouldn't buy any tobacco in Sweden, a 50g is $25-40 here. Usually I buy from the UK or Germany.


Ah, yes, "candle making materials" from Vermont. :lol: Next order, you might want to give Carter Hall a go. The BIG THREE of OTC codger burleys are Prince Albert, Carter Hall and Sir Walter Raleigh. I put SWR pretty much on a par with PA, actually, with Carter Hall close behind. I like 'em all! :tu (And no soap anywhere. :nono


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> Ah, yes, "candle making materials" from Vermont. :lol: Next order, you might want to give Carter Hall a go. The BIG THREE of OTC codger burleys are Prince Albert, Carter Hall and Sir Walter Raleigh. I put SWR pretty much on a par with PA, actually, with Carter Hall close behind. I like 'em all! :tu (And no soap anywhere. :nono


I laughed out loud when I saw that. :smile:

Thanks for the tip, I'll write it down on my list of to buys. :hat:


----------



## Marlow

Five Brothers in a Savinelli Gaius 641 KS, at one point I almost had a hint of a nicotine rush. It's been years since I had a real nicotine rush, it might happen again some day.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

MarkC said:


> I tried picking up a little Danish ... I checked out a language instruction site and frankly, the variations were just too subtle for my ears.


I had a Navaho friend try and teach me a phrase. I have a good ear, but not close to good enough for a tonal language like Navaho.
Every time I tried to repeat what he was teaching me, he said I spoke different words each time. Sounded the same to me. He then said what I thought was the same word ten or twelve times. They were all different words.

A girl that used to sell my jewelry from the San Felipe Pueblo aced Chinese with straight "A"s. She took Dine next (Navaho). She had to drop her 100 level class and take intro to Navaho twice before she could "hear" it.

A tonal language with out any written component! Imagine.


----------



## steinr1

Peterson's 2012 Special Resereve in a large J Ropp freehand style pipe. The topping has faded slightly over the last year or so in storage; that's to the good in my opinion. The great base tobaccos still shine through but now there is not quite so much competition. I wouldn't say that they have improved in themselves. It's a matter of opinion if aging aromatics is a good thing. The tobacco remains, as always, highly recommended...


----------



## Thirston

Esoterica Dunbar in an old Sav Estella Non-Pareil.


----------



## bluesman.54

How do you like that Esoterica Dunbar? I hav been trying a few of their otbaccos and find them to be quite good?


----------



## freestoke

I've smoked And So To Bed, Tilbury, Stonehaven, Penzance and Margate, so far, and liked them all. Penzance might be my favorite, actually, although they were all excellent. 

Just back from a stroll with 1792 in my walking pipe, the Szabo. Perfect clencher, a bent billiard with a broad bit. As long as they aren't destroyed by wind and rain, we could be in for a spectacular leaf season. :mrgreen:


----------



## steinr1

I just got back from picking my son up from school. On the walk back, I met a bloke backing his car out of his drive who I've spoken to a few times. He offered us a lift down the road.

1954 Cadillac Convertible in pale green with the top down on a glorious sunny day. Absolutely mint with the V8 rumbling gently, almost silently, in the background.

To all of which I could only say one thing:

BASTARD!

Germain's Rich Dark Flake in an S-M Barling's Make Lovat seemed the only suitable response.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Hamborger Veermaster in a Brewster


----------



## jco3rd

I still need to get my review of that up from last month!!


----------



## freestoke

A bucket at the range today, discovering the source of my problems: I don't practice enough. :tsk: This is like the fourth bucket I've hit all year and I wonder why I don't play like I used to? :lol: Found I was too open, in line with the dictum that a pro's most nagging problem is alignment. sigh. Wish I'd figured this out a month ago, when the weather was better. :frown:

Old Mil and some Dart Mix.


----------



## jco3rd

Well Jim, now you have the long winter months to ponder it! haha!


----------



## Marlow

HH Old Dark Fired in a Vauen.


----------



## DanR

First afternoon smoke I've had in a while. The weather is not too hot, and since we had an omelet breakfast at work today, I skipped lunch and opted to finish off my tin of aged Grey Havens instead.


----------



## freestoke

Super happy with the round today. The wind was hard out of the west at 10-20mph with swirling gusts (the worst possible direction for the course), the fairways were unmown because of the 2" rain that ended yesterday morning, the balls were cold from an overnight low in the 30s, and it was little chilly in 60s. Putted for birdie on every green but 6 for (without making a single one) and made a par on 6, for an even par 36. :banana: Best I've struck it all year. Hit every shot flush, hit every fairway dead center. I love the word "chuffed", for some reason, so I'll use it: I'm chuffed! :mrgreen:

Smoking some Stonehaven in the Country Gentleman with coffee. p


----------



## steinr1

Late in posting...

Louisiana Flake in Frankenpipe.

It was one of those rare "perfect bowls". A slow amble up the hill to fetch my son from school, gently puffing away. The tobacco has some age on it and the casing flavours are well integrated with the slightly sweet Virginias and gentle spiciness of the Perique. The tonquin may be a little faded, but that's to the good in my opinion. I went early and sat out on the cool, slightly damp ground in the shade of an old oak tree growing on the local Common on this warm, sunny, day. The tree was probably already well grown during that unfortunate little skirmish across the water with the colonists. We may like griping about the weather here, but we're into a really pleasant Indian summer. The pipe barely got warm and needed no tamping until perhaps the last quarter of an hour; lasting well over an hour. Eventually went out with ash to the heel. Frankenpipe is a great smoker and I'm glad I patched it up after its "incident".

Just finished a small bow of Germain's Rich Dark Flake in an S-M Barling's Make Lovat. Lot of relights, but a wonderful flavour.

(There. Managed a tree related tale without resorting to mentioning *Robert Lewis Tree Mixture*.)


----------



## freestoke

Make Lovat, not war, eh Robert? :smile: Having a Legend of Dart Mix and an Old Mil after a pretty decent outing today. Should have been a shot or two lower, but 38 will have to do. Gorgeous day to play and a week's worth to come! :banana:


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> Make Lovat, not war, eh Robert?


I'm going to pretend I didn't see that...


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

I know I am a little late on this one. I enjoyed a bowl of Westminser 400 superior navy flake in the Meerschaum.


----------



## Nachman

This afternoon I smoked Red Rapparee which I enjoyed very much, and Haddo's Delight, which I did not. I bought a tin of Haddo's three years ago and could not stand it. It tasted like CHEAP brandy. Someone said it benefited more than most tobacco from aging so I put it in a jar. Three years on it is improved and the brandy is not so overpowering. It would still be a lot better if the brandy would just go away. Oh, and I do like a good brandy, but this is not.


----------



## bluesman.54

@Tobis Lutz Enjoying a bowl of Anni Kake courtesy of Tobis Luutz. Thank you Tobias. It is a really nice mild smoke. Cool -- no bite. Halfway through a bowl in an old Caminetto smooth briar Excellence Extra. A nice balance of Virginias and I like the little added kick provided by the small amount of perique. I was a bit surpirsied as I thought it would be a flake, but it isn't. Perhaps my palate isn't deveoped enough but I am not picking up on the chocolate or fig notes the tin claims it has. Still a very nice tobacco.Thanks again Tobis for your kindness.


----------



## freestoke

Birdied #2 and had a 15' eagle putt at #9 , so even though I (barely) missed the eagle, I had a good time out there today. Second day in a row, with nobody behind us or in front of us, the course to ourselves, a perfect sunny day in the mid 70s. I'd still be waiting for a tee time in Dallas. :lol:

Having some Dart Mix, thinking the darts are just around the corner. Winter isn't all bad, and they keep selling the Old Mil all year. :beerchug:


----------



## freestoke

No posts yesterday? :ask: I should have at least told you about the splendid even par round, so today I'll tell you about the splendid 38 with a bogie on the easy par 5 ninth. Desperation for a good score is setting in, what with bad weather on the autumnal horizon. :sofa:

Quaffing some Old Mil and whiffling some Dart Mix. I think that's what I'll name my tobacco store -- The Old Whiffler. p


----------



## BrSpiritus

Hopefully when I move I can find more time to get out on the Disc Golf course, haven't played in months. Anyhow, enjoying a late afternoon bowl of Classic Burley Kake in my Kaywoodie long billiard.


----------



## bluesman.54

This afternoon it was Anni Kake in a huge, slightly bent old Caminetto Business pipe.I am growing to realy enjoy this tobacco. Thank you Tobias.


----------



## steinr1

Louisiana Flake in Frankenpipe. 

It's become my regular combination for the afternoon pick-up of my son from school. 40 minutes walk up the hill plus a short rest under an old oak, puffing all the while. Into the pocket for about ten minutes outside the school and then relit for the walk home. Went out about 10 minutes from home but I think there is a good bit left. I'm using a wind-cap which seems to slow the burn down a bit. The pipe is really singing at the moment.


----------



## Hambone1

3 Nuns in a Stanwell


----------



## freestoke

An excellent outing today, in a mighty wind, but warm and mostly sunny. Hit some great shots on the first five holes, but got sorta sloppy on the way in. Scramble free, making zero putts again, for 39. I actually played better than that, I think, but such is golf. I've had rounds where I hit no good shots whatsoever, mostly bad shots even, and wound up under par because the putts fell. Stupid game, eh? :lol:

My most insane nine holes ever was in the Rockewell International golf league, when I lived in Dallas. Shot even par with no bogies and no pars. :shock: That's right, 6 birdies and 3 double bogies. :lol:

Quaffing the Old Mil and whiffling the Dart Mix. A fine day so far! :beerchug:


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> Stupid game, eh? :lol:


I'm not going to say anything. :tape:


----------



## Hambone1

Going to smoke my pipe (more 3 nuns in the Stanwell) on the way to the cigar bar. Have a cigar for my birthday today!


----------



## freestoke

I think I've only smoked one or two cigars all summer. :tsk: I had plans to order a 20 pack on sale or something, but never carried through. Winter isn't the time for cigars for me, since I don't smoke cigars in the house (or certain pipe tobaccos either) and the winter outdoors is ultra uninviting around here. 

The Dart Mix is running low.  Definitely need to refill by the weekend, a fresh fill for the upcoming season. :fencing: I was tossing some pretty nice arrows at the end last spring, so I hope I can remember what I was doing. I'm trying to remember...I think it had something to do with no mechanics, keep my head still and hit what I'm throwing at. Exactly like golf.

One more Old Mil and one more bowl of Dart Mix. :beerchug:


----------



## MarkC

Marlow said:


> I'm not going to say anything. :tape:


Probably the safe course. I'd take up golf but I've already got other things to complain about...


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> Probably the safe course. I'd take up golf but I've already got other things to complain about...


I try to discourage people from taking up the game, because there are entirely too many players already. Everybody in the business is trying to "grow the game", while I try to encourage people to take up bowling, so they'll never be in my way out there and not chew up the course.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Capstan Blue in a MM Cob. I am really coming to like the smell of this stuff when I am rubbing it out.


----------



## freestoke

I read "Captain Black" instead of "Capstan Blue". :spy: The quip, Why not just handcream?", popped into my head. :lol:

Kickin' back with Arnie's favorite beer, as I recall -- could be wrong, but I don't think so -- and everybody knows what a swiller Arnie was. He could pop the cap off a bottle of beer with his thumb, before the days of twist-offs. :tu I figure I can't go wrong with Rolling Rock this afternoon, and the last of the Dart Mix in a cob, checkin' out the President's Cup.


----------



## Marlow

Frog Morton OTT in MM Diplomat. A vanilla flavoured tea on the side, although I'm not big on flavoured teas I really like this.


----------



## freestoke

Drinking another tribute to my good taste, a "33", also known as Rolling Rock. I'm switching from Old Mil to Rolling Rock! :beerchug: I have no brand loyalty. :nono:

Finishing up the Dart Mix with a generous infusion of Erinmore Flake.


----------



## Thirston

My fridge is packed with Rolling Rock. Good stuff. 

St. James in a Cavicchi Billiard.


----------



## bluesman.54

This may well be my last post on Puff. For some reason I have to sign in again for every single page I open and I have grown weary of it.

I have enjoyed our conversation immensely and learned so much for my fellow pipe smokers here. Thank you for your patience with me and all of your comments. You have truly been an inspiration to me.

I will post this same message on the three other boards where I most often post. I wish you and yours well and may you all acheive your dreams and then dream again and capture the momment.

God's blessings to you all. Good bye.


----------



## Marlow

bluesman.54 said:


> This may well be my last post on Puff. For some reason I have to sign in again for every single page I open and I have grown weary of it.
> 
> I have enjoyed our conversation immensely and learned so much for my fellow pipe smokers here. Thank you for your patience with me and all of your comments. You have truly been an inspiration to me.
> 
> I will post this same message on the three other boards where I most often post. I wish you and yours well and may you all acheive your dreams and then dream again and capture the momment.
> 
> God's blessings to you all. Good bye.


Shouldn't there be a way to fix that issue?

I hope you change your mind, but if not good luck and I wish you well and good bye. :frown:


----------



## ProbateGeek

bluesman.54 said:


> This may well be my last post on Puff. For some reason I have to sign in again for every single page I open and I have grown weary of it.
> 
> I have enjoyed our conversation immensely and learned so much for my fellow pipe smokers here. Thank you for your patience with me and all of your comments. You have truly been an inspiration to me.
> 
> I will post this same message on the three other boards where I most often post. I wish you and yours well and may you all acheive your dreams and then dream again and capture the momment.
> 
> God's blessings to you all. Good bye.


Nothing good will come of this.


----------



## MarkC

bluesman.54 said:


> This may well be my last post on Puff. For some reason I have to sign in again for every single page I open and I have grown weary of it.
> 
> I have enjoyed our conversation immensely and learned so much for my fellow pipe smokers here. Thank you for your patience with me and all of your comments. You have truly been an inspiration to me.
> 
> I will post this same message on the three other boards where I most often post. I wish you and yours well and may you all acheive your dreams and then dream again and capture the momment.
> 
> God's blessings to you all. Good bye.


Oh, _that's_ what you meant by "three other boards"; I couldn't figure that out. Well, hopefully it's a fixable problem; I hope you'll check back in a bit to see if it's working for you again.


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> This may well be my last post on Puff. For some reason I have to sign in again for every single page I open and I have grown weary of it.
> 
> I have enjoyed our conversation immensely and learned so much for my fellow pipe smokers here. Thank you for your patience with me and all of your comments. You have truly been an inspiration to me.
> 
> I will post this same message on the three other boards where I most often post. I wish you and yours well and may you all acheive your dreams and then dream again and capture the momment.
> 
> God's blessings to you all. Good bye.


Sounds like a cookie problem to me, but now that you're gone, we'll never know. Bon voyage! Good having you here, Michael! :wave:


----------



## Emperor Zurg

bluesman.54 said:


> This may well be my last post on Puff. For some reason I have to sign in again for every single page I open and I have grown weary of it.
> 
> I have enjoyed our conversation immensely and learned so much for my fellow pipe smokers here. Thank you for your patience with me and all of your comments. You have truly been an inspiration to me.
> 
> I will post this same message on the three other boards where I most often post. I wish you and yours well and may you all acheive your dreams and then dream again and capture the momment.
> 
> God's blessings to you all. Good bye.


That's too bad. I'd try another browser. And yes it sounds like your current browser isn't storing cookies for some reason. Could be as simple as a setting.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

2009 Christmas Cheer in a Charatan's Make


----------



## Nachman

Liz Mix this afternoon. I haven't smoked this since the seventies and don't remember it very well. It's flavour has a lot in common with Haddo's Delight.


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> Liz Mix this afternoon. I haven't smoked this since the seventies and don't remember it very well. It's flavour has a lot in common with Haddo's Delight.


Elizabethan Mixture? Didn't know they even still made that. Might have to grab some after I've emptied another 20 containers or so and justify a tobacco order.

Right now, I'm celebrating an even par round that should have been a couple of strokes better. Very happy with how things went, even though I missed a few birdie opportunities. The last of the Golf Mix, which means that everything must be refreshed tonight, the Golf Mix and the Dart Mix. As I ponder the heavy work ahead, I'm drinking the Best Tasting Beer in America. :beerchug: The weather should be pretty decent, the greens are starting to be puttable again, so I still hold out a shred of hope for shooting my age this year! :tu Only 4 over for my past 36 holes, so a few lucky putts and bounces a couple of days in a row could get the job done. :smile:


----------



## steinr1

Condor Long-Cut in a heavy Eugene Ropp Straight Billiard. Probably 1940s or early '50s. Objectively a dreadful bit of briar but a favoured smoker of mine for this blend which I love but don't smoke very often.



freestoke said:


> Elizabethan Mixture? Didn't know they even still made that...


This is a very recently reborn Dunhill blend. I've heard some good reviews; I'm not sure that Nick's "has a lot in common with Haddo's Delight" is a wholehearted recommendation as I thought he recently posted not entirely positively on that blend. But I'm almost always wrong.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> This is a very recently reborn Dunhill blend. I've heard some good reviews; I'm not sure that Nick's "has a lot in common with Haddo's Delight" is a wholehearted recommendation as I thought he recently posted not entirely positively on that blend. But I'm almost always wrong.


Had to check tabakrevs and noticed that it was in the strong direction, which would be a definite bonus for me. :tu And I'm always a sucker for good tin art. Right now I'm having some KK in the Legend. Nice.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Thanks to @commonsenseman , I'm enjoying some Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. - Dark Birdseye in a bent LaRocca. Very tasty stuff!


----------



## Marlow

Tobias Lutz said:


> Thanks to @commonsenseman , I'm enjoying some Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. - Dark Birdseye in a bent LaRocca. Very tasty stuff!


Love Dark Birdseye, one of my favourites.ipe:


----------



## steinr1

Robert Lewis Tree Mixture in a slightly bent Kiko Meerschaum Bulldog. I can see why Colonel Tree exclusively smoked buckets of this.

Come on chaps, it's TOTM...


----------



## freestoke

Erinmore Flake this morning, nicely rubbed and ripped into a quasi crimp cut, so it's burning a lot like PA. Very enjoyable, and I made the coffee extra strong. :cp


----------



## commonsenseman

Tobias Lutz said:


> Thanks to @commonsenseman , I'm enjoying some Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. - Dark Birdseye in a bent LaRocca. Very tasty stuff!


Awesome :thumb:


----------



## freestoke

A better day than yesterday on the course, but a few too many loose shots. Made a BOMB on five for birdie though, and a few super crunchy tee shots, so it was fun. And we played unimpeded in an hour and a half, a nice, leisurely, steady stroll. Beautiful out there, though the leaves are probably two or three days past peak. Enjoying an Old Mil and the LAST bowl of Dart Mix, currently residing in the Golf Mix pouch. Or was. p


----------



## Emperor Zurg

Esoterica Margate in a nasty old cob.
Good Stuff! ipe:


----------



## freestoke

Just mixed the Dart Mix, using a Samurai sword-making technique for mixing it up. (The blade steel is repeatedly folded in half, beaten down, reheated, folded again, beaten down...so that the number of layers becomes 2**n folds, one of the reasons it takes such an incredibly sharp edge.) I put a pile of KK, Three Blind Moose, Owensboro Five Brothers, and PA on the plate, then kept dividing and folding until it was mixed. I'd estimate this Dart Mix at 65,536 layers. :lol: Smoking some now and it seems quite good. After if mellows a couple of days in the jar, it should be perfect. :tu And the method works great for making nice flakey biscuits, too. :nod:


----------



## Emperor Zurg

@freestoke You've made yourself a Damascus tobacco. Be careful not to slice your tongue.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> Just mixed the Dart Mix, using a Samurai sword-making technique for mixing it up. (The blade steel is repeatedly folded in half, beaten down, reheated, folded again, beaten down...so that the number of layers becomes 2**n folds, one of the reasons it takes such an incredibly sharp edge.) I put a pile of KK, Three Blind Moose, Owensboro Five Brothers, and PA on the plate, then kept dividing and folding until it was mixed. I'd estimate this Dart Mix at 65,536 layers. :lol: Smoking some now and it seems quite good. After if mellows a couple of days in the jar, it should be perfect. :tu And the method works great for making nice flakey biscuits, too. :nod:


Jim - you are a gem.

_<it's no coincidence that where I'm from those two words are pronounced exactly the same>_


----------



## freestoke

The Golf Mix turned out pretty good! I took the few bowls left of the old Dart Mix, the remainder of the PPP containing scraps of Penzance, ABF, Erinmore Flake , then a dash of PA , and threw them in whatever was left in the pouch. Sorta matches my mismatched clubs: An Addams Insight driver, an Addams A4 3 metal, a 1981 Taylor Made Pittsburgh Persimmon 3 wood (shorter than the Addams 3 wood), a Hogan 3 Hybrid, a 1985 Powerbilt 7 metal, Callaway X-16 irons 5-PW, a Powerbilt SW, a 1970s vintage Cleveland 54* wedge, and an old Odyssey Rossi II putter. I bought the putter on sale one spring, for $29, then Annika Sorenstam won the women's US Open and Faldo won the Masters with one, and the price went to $119. :lol:


----------



## Marlow

Today there have been a thunderstorm, fortunately enough the balcony have been on the lee side so I have been able to sit outside in the heavy rain and occasional thunder, reading and smoking one of my new favourites, Dan Tobaccos Skipper's Flake. When it became darker it was truly a lovely smoke with the weather around me and my new lantern and a book and pipe. One of those magical bowls.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Drew Estate Toasted Black Cavendish in a bent LaRocca


----------



## LandonColby

Some SG's Golden Glow in a big ass billiard I made myself. Sweet and grassy smoke in the sunshine with a tall glass of whiskey and club soda...I have an intensely profound appreciation for life at this moment.


----------



## laloin

Enjoying a bowl of C&D Haunted Bookshop, in my Peterson Irish Army pipe, quater bent. Getting into the spirt of Holloween. Hard to describe the taste of the blend, other then it has a haunted spooky taste. Kinda of like the smell of old books found on a forgotten bookself


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Blackjack in a MM cob


----------



## ProbateGeek

Tobias Lutz said:


> Drew Estate Toasted Black Cavendish in a bent LaRocca


How are the Drew Estate offerings smoking? Just curious...


----------



## Tobias Lutz

ProbateGeek said:


> How are the Drew Estate offerings smoking? Just curious...


I've enjoyed the couple I've smoked so far. Obviously tastes are going to vary, and I tend to like aros. I'm waiting to hear input from everybody else before I throw my hat into the review ring :biggrin:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Dark Birdseye in a Gatlinburlier house pipe


----------



## freestoke

Went back to the Hogan after watching Jason Dufner talk about his swing this morning. Back to basics!







Always, it's back to basics, isn't it? After the basics start to sink in, then we have to move on to the "stronger", "better" golf tips, until we wreck the apparatus -- then it's back to basics. Nutted every iron shot today, so thanks, Jason! (And I was doing the same thing before you were BORN, you duffer! :lol: Just not lately. out

I really wish I'd figured out how to putt 50 years ago. :frown: I've suddenly become a good putter, all because of the "claw". Don't think I'd have tried it if Phil didn't win with it. I am starting to suspect that it has taught me something that will also work if I go back to my other, normal grip -- but I don't dare! :lol: Played really nice today.

The best iron I hit in a month wound up almost unplayable over the back of two today, but I managed a bogie and almost snagged a par out of it. I didn't need to factor in the mishit in my club selection. :lol: Was absolutely robbed to make bogies at 2, 3, and 4, but I birdied 5, almost birdied the difficult 6th, parred 7, then made a horrendous double at 8 (probably the easiest hole on the course). Almost birdied 9, but wound up with stinking 40. :rant: It is NOT a fair game, the perfect mirror of life itself. No good shot goes unpunished, at it were.

Golf Mix and a Rolling Rock. :beerchug:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

GLP Jackknife Ready Rub in a MM cob


----------



## freestoke

Unflaking some ABF for the Legend, with another Rolling Rock. Actually got in 9 today, a bonus, since it was supposed to be a rainout. Hit it pretty awful, but it was cold and slow out there. Had a couple of acceptable passes at the ball, but couldn't seem to find the slot. I'm blaming it on the cats, who played tag team wanting to go out during the night.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Tambolaka in a Dr Grabow Royalton


----------



## Salty

Tobias Lutz said:


> Tambolaka in a Dr Grabow Royalton


Nicely done sir. :rockon:


----------



## freestoke

Played well today. Still a few Old Mils to gag down, so I'll celebrate with those for the moment. :beerchug: Lost another pipe out there today. :doh: Got one of those grab bags from MM of seconds for $30, so it's only $3. That's two...or is it three? Seems I forget them when I either miss a shot or hit a good one, which is most of the time. :lol: Been good about making sure I keep it in in the pushcart when I'm hitting, but I occasionally don't and walk off with it still on the ground. :doh: ABF in a Legend -- a different legend. I have lots of Legends/Patriots. (Remember, "grab bag os seconds")


----------



## freestoke

On the last few cans of Old Mil, with a pipe of the new Golf Mix burning, with Forever stem attached to the Legend. No golf, but a long walk in the wind with 1792 in the Szabo made me glad I wasn't out there! :shock: So much for the autumn leaf show (which was very good this year!). The weather bug at the base is showing 18-31 mph. :faint:

Eclipse of the moon tonight. I seem to remember there being concentric circles of limestone-filled holes surrounding Stonehenge that can be used to predict eclipses of the sun and moon. Very cool, sort of a permanent installation of the stakes we used in a field experiment in astronomy class in college, where we moved the stakes to mark the setting of the sun and rising of the moon, day after day, watching them line up right before the eclipse. The professor said that it would stand us in good stead, were we ever captured by a primitive tribe: predicting an eclipse of the moon could prove very handy. :lol:


----------



## TTecheTTe

Cobbing AK.

Trusting that Jim isn't captured by some primitive golf tribe and used in a ritual sacrifice on the altar of the 19th Hole, I am giving thanks and posting to welcome (plea) for his safe return today.


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> Cobbing AK.
> 
> Trusting that Jim isn't captured by some primitive golf tribe and used in a ritual sacrifice on the altar of the 19th Hole, I am giving thanks and posting to welcome (plea) for his safe return today.


The course cannibals let me loose when I showed them my bunker shot with a putter (courtesy of Chi Chi Rodriquez). They ran away in fear at seeing such a magical feat. :lol:

Just some Golf Mix, since I cannot for the life of me remember to bring the Dart Mix. :doh: And a Rolling Rock! :beerchug:


----------



## Marlow

Got some new stuff to try, and it seems like the rain have stopped.


----------



## freestoke

Marlow said:


> Got some new stuff to try, and it seems like the rain have stopped.


*Ennerdale*! ainkiller: Now you're talkin'! :tu Be prepared to quickly get that into a jar after you open it, or your entire abode will smell like a boutique gift shop within half an hour. :mrgreen:


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> *Ennerdale*! ainkiller: Now you're talkin'! :tu Be prepared to quickly get that into a jar after you open it, or your entire abode will smell like a boutique gift shop within half an hour. :mrgreen:


Thanks for letting me know :smile:


----------



## Marlow

Just tried Ennerdale in a Country Gentleman with the nosewarmer forever stem. Very unique, I can not give an opinion yet, but I think I might end up really liking it. :smile:

Next up will probably be Kendal Flake.


----------



## freestoke

I think the tinned Ennerdale is better than the bulk, which probably loses some of its vital essence in storage. The ash is top drawer. :tu

It definitely gets interesting reviews. :lol: Here's my take on it: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/285861-g-h-ennerdale-flake.html


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> I think the tinned Ennerdale is better than the bulk, which probably loses some of its vital essence in storage. The ash is top drawer. :tu
> 
> It definitely gets interesting reviews. :lol: Here's my take on it: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/285861-g-h-ennerdale-flake.html


The ash was very nice indeed, nice review by the way :rotfl:


----------



## freestoke

Thanks, Per. :smile: I love Lakelands, at least most of them. Cannon Plug is a bit much, but maybe I'm not as fond of SG as I am of GH&Co. in general.

Just had a flirt with death. :lol: There's been 4oz of LTF resting in a jar for almost three years, I think. I packed it up after the worst case of tongue bite I'd had since my college days with The Flying Dutchman. Broke it out a little while ago and gave it a whirl. Barely got it burning before I dumped it. For some reason, I just can't smoke it, so I think I'll give it away, maybe a contest if I can think up something reasonably clever. I immediately refilled the PA jar and replaced the LTF with something completely friendly and familiar. Much better! Next, I'll mix a coin of SRT in with it for some nicotine and all will be well again. p


----------



## Marlow

For me, I have tried Bracken Flake, Commonwealth, FVF and Squadron Leader by SG and having really enjoyed all except Commonwealth, although that was three years ago, and I am ready to try it again. By GH I have tried Brown Irish twist, Dark Birdseye, Kendal Kentucky, Ennerdale and Kendal Flake, but the last two I have only tried a bowl of each, but I think I will grow to really love them both, just like I truly love the others that I mentioned. Dark Birdseye and Kendal Kentucky being a prominent part of my rotation since I started smoking pipes.

I am not ready to try the more crazy GH tobaccos like American Sweet Peach, Black Cherry and so on, having tried those kind of aromatics years ago, I think it was Boswell, and I have stayed away from stuff like that since then.


----------



## freestoke

I seem to avoid almost all mild tobaccos now. Not that I hate them or anything, but it's time wasted smoking them, after a fashion. Aromatics fall into this category, for example the Boswell, Lane and Altadis offerings don't ever seem to have a nicotine component worth mentioning. What I will smoke though is codger burley, ie, Sir Walter Raleigh or Prince Albert, despite the low Vitamin N dosage. The latter makes for a great mixer, too, to provide a more even burn to flakes, twists and ropes. About the only use I have for aromatics is to add a little to mixes of stronger stuff, for smoking when other people are around, to give a better room note.

Right now, it's some PA with a coin of Sweet Rum Twist. :smile:


----------



## Marlow

I never thought of PA being a good mixer, it seems obvious now though. I was already thinking about buying a tub, you might have just pushed me over the edge. I have a few other drug store blends on my to-buy list as well, SWR being one of them.


----------



## freestoke

Marlow said:


> I never thought of PA being a good mixer, it seems obvious now though. I was already thinking about buying a tub, you might have just pushed me over the edge. I have a few other drug store blends on my to-buy list as well, SWR being one of them.


Definitely get the tub. :nod: That tub reseals pretty well, too. I just take it out by the jarful until it's empty and it's good right to the end. :tu

It'll be a week or 20 before golf again. out: Usually, we get out a few times before winter sets in, but sometimes not. Got some more PA/SRT in the 4Dot diplomat, a good, cheapish smoker I bought new a few years ago for $67. One of my favorite pipes, actually.


----------



## Marlow

Ordered the tub yesterday :smile:

Just now finished trying University Flake for the first time, as a first impression I am kind of neutral towards it.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Drew Estate's Central Park Stroll in a Gatlinburlier house pipe.


----------



## freestoke

We'll call it afternoon, for rant purposes. Smoking some PA/SRT and heard one those grammatically annoying commercials -- "...where all the possibility lies." :spy: NO! That is NOT English! :nono: The ONLY possibility lies, ALL the possibilities lie. Got that? :sl


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Dark Birdseye in a Medico Double-Dri


----------



## bluesman.54

Ennerdale is a great tobacco! PA has its advantages -- like for testing pipes for the gurgle test -- and it is a good mixer for an even burn. I have ProbateGeek to thank for my Ennerdale habit -- along with several others. And Freestoke to thank for the PA test and mixing info. I have really learned a lot for the people here, even after smoking a pipe for 40 years.


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> Ennerdale is a great tobacco! PA has its advantages -- like for testing pipes for the gurgle test -- and it is a good mixer for an even burn. I have ProbateGeek to thank for my Ennerdale habit -- along with several others. And Freestoke to thank for the PA test and mixing info. I have really learned a lot for the people here, even after smoking a pipe for 40 years.


Wow, Michael! Is this your first post in forever or did I miss your return? Welcome back!


----------



## bluesman.54

freestoke said:


> Wow, Michael! Is this your first post in forever or did I miss your return? Welcome back!


Thank you! I haven't posted in a while. Sometimes Puff works and sometimes it doesn't, but either way, I smoking away and Life is Good! Right now its HHODF in an old Caminetto with a huge bowl. I love this tobacco man..............


----------



## TTecheTTe

bluesman.54 said:


> Thank you! I haven't posted in a while. Sometimes Puff works and sometimes it doesn't, but either way, I smoking away and Life is Good! Right now its HHODF in an old Caminetto with a huge bowl. I love this tobacco man..............


:cheer2: Yooouuurrr baaaaccckkk! I hoped you wouldn't stay away forever!


----------



## bluesman.54

TTecheTTe said:


> :cheer2: Yooouuurrr baaaaccckkk! I hoped you wouldn't stay away forever!


Thank you TTecheTTe! Puff doesn't always work for me but Life is still Good. It is good to see you are still active. I enjoy your posts.


----------



## Marlow

bluesman.54 said:


> Ennerdale is a great tobacco! PA has its advantages -- like for testing pipes for the gurgle test -- and it is a good mixer for an even burn. I have ProbateGeek to thank for my Ennerdale habit -- along with several others. And Freestoke to thank for the PA test and mixing info. I have really learned a lot for the people here, even after smoking a pipe for 40 years.


What is the gurgle test? And what is the PA test? I also volunteer for the mixing info :smile:

Also, I hope you stick around ipe:


----------



## Nachman

Marlow said:


> What is the gurgle test? And what is the PA test? I also volunteer for the mixing info :smile:
> 
> Also, I hope you stick around ipe:


When a pipe gurgles, it might be the pipe or it might be the tobacco. By smoking PA you eliminate one of the variables. PA does not cause gurgling, so if your pipe gurgles while smoking PA, it is the pipe.


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> When a pipe gurgles, it might be the pipe or it might be the tobacco. By smoking PA you eliminate one of the variables. PA does not cause gurgling, so if your pipe gurgles while smoking PA, it is the pipe.


Exactly, Nick. :tu PA also burns to the bottom without finicky packing, so will reveal a high drill if there is too much dottle. Its burnability and basic neutrality make it a perfect combustion accelerator for tobaccos that are harder to light/keep lit. Very strong tobaccos can be a bit much, but thinned with a little PA one can create a mix that matches your Vitamin N requirements exactly, since PA provides very little on its own. Add a little aromatic to a high nic/PA mix and you have a crowd-worthy room note that smokes like real tobacco. (Aromatics -- the gunky, PG-laden American varieties at least -- almost never have any nicotine in them whatsoever.)


----------



## Marlow

Nachman said:


> When a pipe gurgles, it might be the pipe or it might be the tobacco. By smoking PA you eliminate one of the variables. PA does not cause gurgling, so if your pipe gurgles while smoking PA, it is the pipe.





freestoke said:


> Exactly, Nick. :tu PA also burns to the bottom without finicky packing, so will reveal a high drill if there is too much dottle. Its burnability and basic neutrality make it a perfect combustion accelerator for tobaccos that are harder to light/keep lit. Very strong tobaccos can be a bit much, but thinned with a little PA one can create a mix that matches your Vitamin N requirements exactly, since PA provides very little on its own. Add a little aromatic to a high nic/PA mix and you have a crowd-worthy room note that smokes like real tobacco. (Aromatics -- the gunky, PG-laden American varieties at least -- almost never have any nicotine in them whatsoever.)


Thanks! :yo:


----------



## freestoke

Okay. The rain can stop anytime now. :frown: Been raining forever it seems, and rain stretches at least until the end of next week, a lot of it lake effect rain. Every cloud has a silver lining, though -- it could be SNOW! 

Having a bowl of plain ol' KK in the 4Dot. Maybe I should make the next bowl something more interesting to brighten the day. Maybe I'll pull the Golf Mix out of the car and pretend I'm playing golf instead of watching it on TV. :lol:


----------



## ProbateGeek

bluesman.54 said:


> Thank you TTecheTTe! Puff doesn't always work for me but Life is still Good. It is good to see you are still active. I enjoy your posts.


Sometimes you want to go 
Where everybody knows your name, 
and they're always glad you came. 
You wanna be where you can see, 
our troubles are all the same 
You wanna be where everybody knows 
Your name.

Good to see you again, friend.


----------



## bluesman.54

ProbateGeek said:


> Sometimes you want to go
> Where everybody knows your name,
> and they're always glad you came.
> You wanna be where you can see,
> our troubles are all the same
> You wanna be where everybody knows
> Your name.
> 
> Good to see you again, friend.


Thank you. It is good to be seen -- and not viewed...


----------



## bluesman.54

Marlow said:


> Also, I hope you stick around ipe:


Thank you! Sometimes Puff works for me and sometimes it doesn't. I'll be around on the days it works.


----------



## freestoke

We've established that not only does hardly anyone here like Luxury Twist Flake, nobody is even interested in trying it for free -- or even being blamed for sending anybody some for nothing! :dunno: Give away a free pouch of Captain Black and there are high fives all around, but LTF seems to be even less interesting than something like M79, with all its dangerous history. :lol:

Giving a more interesting smoke a burn right now, McC Anniversary 2010. Not bad at all! :tu


----------



## Nachman

Everyone already has LTF. I smoked a bowl of Liz Mix for my postprandial pipe. The stuff is growing on me.


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> Everyone already has LTF. I smoked a bowl of Liz Mix for my postprandial pipe. The stuff is growing on me.


Yeah, but you could have it sent to anybody, so I figured somebody would know somebody who might like to try it. But you're right, everybody already has far more than they need. Probably should even be banned from the newbie sampler trade. I remember trying to give away Lord Methley's just for asking and I think I had at most three takers. We have a very, very discerning membership. :lol:


----------



## TTecheTTe

freestoke said:


> We've established that not only does hardly anyone here like Luxury Twist Flake, nobody is even interested in trying it for free -- or even being blamed for sending anybody some for nothing! :dunno: Give away a free pouch of Captain Black and there are high fives all around, but LTF seems to be even less interesting than something like M79, with all its dangerous history. :lol:
> 
> Giving a more interesting smoke a burn right now, McC Anniversary 2010. Not bad at all! :tu


I love LTF...several pounds much! p


----------



## Er999

freestoke said:


> We've established that not only does hardly anyone here like Luxury Twist Flake, nobody is even interested in trying it for free -- or even being blamed for sending anybody some for nothing! :dunno: Give away a free pouch of Captain Black and there are high fives all around, but LTF seems to be even less interesting than something like M79, with all its dangerous history. :lol:
> 
> Giving a more interesting smoke a burn right now, McC Anniversary 2010. Not bad at all! :tu





Nachman said:


> Everyone already has LTF. I smoked a bowl of Liz Mix for my postprandial pipe. The stuff is growing on me.





freestoke said:


> Yeah, but you could have it sent to anybody, so I figured somebody would know somebody who might like to try it. But you're right, everybody already has far more than they need. Probably should even be banned from the newbie sampler trade. I remember trying to give away Lord Methley's just for asking and I think I had at most three takers. We have a very, very discerning membership. :lol:


I don't have LTF would like to cellar a sample for when I actually get around to _really_ trying out flakes (the first foray into flakeworld with FVF didn't yield very good results and I'm of the opinion that flakes are potentially intermediate level stuff) this way I can have a sample of LTF for when I have a good flake prep technique down pat...on the other hand I can just wait until I get the technique and then ask a puff member for a sample...either way would work for me....


----------



## freestoke

Er999 said:


> I don't have LTF would like to cellar a sample for when I actually get around to _really_ trying out flakes (the first foray into flakeworld with FVF didn't yield very good results and I'm of the opinion that flakes are potentially intermediate level stuff) this way I can have a sample of LTF for when I have a good flake prep technique down pat...on the other hand I can just wait until I get the technique and then ask a puff member for a sample...either way would work for me....


PM me your address and I'll send you a bomblet, Eduardo. lane: In the meanwhile, get some Prince Albert and practice.







.

I live in a parallel linguistic universe. In an article, "11 Words that will make you sound smart", they start right off with:

*
1) "Paradoxically," said Lee Enry Erickson.
Def: Not being the normal or usual kind.
*

The online Webster defines "paradox":

*
: something (such as a situation) that is made up of two opposite things and that seems impossible but is actually true or possible

: someone who does two things that seem to be opposite to each other or who has qualities that are opposite

: a statement that seems to say two opposite things but that may be true
*

I won't bore you with my observations about another few they got wrong. sheesh. :tsk: An article on using words that make you sound smart and they offer up the misuse of a word for exercise number one, precisely the sort of thing that makes one look stupid. :biglaugh:

I say it's more important to know 11 tobaccos that make you smarter. I'm wising up with some 1792 right now. p


----------



## Er999

freestoke said:


> PM me your address and I'll send you a bomblet, Eduardo. lane: In the meanwhile, get some Prince Albert and practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


PM sent.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

H&H Marble Kake in a bent Willard


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> I live in a parallel linguistic universe. In an article, "11 Words that will make you sound smart", they start right off with:
> 
> *
> 1) "Paradoxically," said Lee Enry Erickson.
> Def: Not being the normal or usual kind.
> *
> 
> The online Webster defines "paradox":
> 
> *
> : something (such as a situation) that is made up of two opposite things and that seems impossible but is actually true or possible
> 
> : someone who does two things that seem to be opposite to each other or who has qualities that are opposite
> 
> : a statement that seems to say two opposite things but that may be true
> *
> 
> I won't bore you with my observations about another few they got wrong. sheesh. :tsk: An article on using words that make you sound smart and they offer up the misuse of a word for exercise number one, precisely the sort of thing that makes one look stupid. :biglaugh:
> 
> I say it's more important to know 11 tobaccos that make you smarter. I'm wising up with some 1792 right now. p


I had to wait a minute and calm down after reading this one. Sigh. I guess if you're an idiot who thinks there's some 'trick' to 'sounding smart', you're bound to be, well, an idiot.


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> I live in a parallel linguistic universe. In an article, "11 Words that will make you sound smart", they start right off with:
> 
> *
> 1) "Paradoxically," said Lee Enry Erickson.
> Def: Not being the normal or usual kind.
> *
> 
> The online Webster defines "paradox":
> 
> *
> : something (such as a situation) that is made up of two opposite things and that seems impossible but is actually true or possible
> 
> : someone who does two things that seem to be opposite to each other or who has qualities that are opposite
> 
> : a statement that seems to say two opposite things but that may be true
> *
> 
> I won't bore you with my observations about another few they got wrong. sheesh. :tsk: An article on using words that make you sound smart and they offer up the misuse of a word for exercise number one, precisely the sort of thing that makes one look stupid. :biglaugh:
> 
> I say it's more important to know 11 tobaccos that make you smarter. I'm wising up with some 1792 right now. p


Wow...


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> Definitely get the tub. :nod: That tub reseals pretty well, too. I just take it out by the jarful until it's empty and it's good right to the end. :tu


Got the tub in the mail today, however it is not smoking weather. 

I did get a bunch of snuff today as well though :mrgreen:


----------



## freestoke

Marlow said:


> Wow...


Paradoxically, using "words of learned length and thundering sound" can sometimes make you sound like an ignoramus.

I think we're going to dare the course today! High of only 45F, but calm wind and full sun, so it will feel a lot warmer. Got the golfballs and shoes inside warming, the clubs out of the trunk in the sun. :banana:  We've had like 4 inches of rain in the last week, the fairways won't be mowed, cold and dense air -- the course will play at about a 4000 yards. :faint:


----------



## freestoke

A little nipply our there today, but nice. Lotsa sun and I played okay! :banana: Really could be the last time every time this time of year, but hope springs eternal for the regular warm spell right before winter sets in. If I can't have a warm spell, at least don't let it snow until AFTER xmas! Yet again, I'm dreaming of a green xmas, just like the ones I used to know. Had a Rolling Rock after the round and Dart Mix, after four Legends of Golf Mix at the course. Right now, it's the last of the McC Anniversary 2010, and I'm really enjoying it! Have had hardly anything recently with Latakia in it, except for the occasional bowl of Penzance. I still have some KK, so I might break out the Balkan Sasieni and see if prospers with a kiss of Lady Nicotine to help it over the hump. p


----------



## Salty

MM 965 in my Peterson. There is a sweetness to this blend that is so subtle. I am enjoying my adventure into the English Blends, as it were.


----------



## freestoke

I smoked almost nothing but that type of tobacco for the first 20 years of pipe smoking, my favorite being the old Balkan Sobranie in the black and white can -- and I bought the big cans. :smile: I trend more toward toxic ropes and flakes with PA mixers these days, like scotch and water or something. :lol:


----------



## freestoke

A mighty wind today, gusts to 49mph. :shock: Nice and warm, so a long walk was in order, but without Ennerdale or 1792 it seemed less exciting somehow. I made do with Stonehaven, and I will continue to smoke Stonehaven the remainder of the day, I think. The jar of HHMV is now empty, every empty jar a positive step toward restocking! p


----------



## bluesman.54

freestoke said:


> A mighty wind today, gusts to 49mph. :shock: Nice and warm, so a long walk was in order, but without Ennerdale or 1792 it seemed less exciting somehow. I made do with Stonehaven, and I will continue to smoke Stonehaven the remainder of the day, I think. The jar of HHMV is now empty, every empty jar a positive step toward restocking! p


GASP!! No Ennerdale??? No 1792?? I hope restocking is in your very near future. Though if you have Stonehaven -- all is not lost and Life is still good!


----------



## Salty

freestoke said:


> A mighty wind today, gusts to 49mph. :shock: Nice and warm, so a long walk was in order, but without Ennerdale or 1792 it seemed less exciting somehow. I made do with Stonehaven, and I will continue to smoke Stonehaven the remainder of the day, I think. The jar of HHMV is now empty, every empty jar a positive step toward restocking! p


I acquired a small sample of Stonehaven today, and I am looking forward to trying it for the first time tonight. Drying out a good sized flake as I type.

I am having more SL in my Sav, while also breaking in my new Stanwell sand blasted poker.


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> GASP!! No Ennerdale??? No 1792?? I hope restocking is in your very near future. Though if you have Stonehaven -- all is not lost and Life is still good!


I'm actually not out of Ennerdale, green can still lurking in wait. I'll definitely be waiting for the opportune time to find all I'm after on my next trip online, probably some time after xmas. p

My darts got better all of a sudden! Best I've thrown all year today, and I'm fairly sure I can keep it up. I wasn't completing my backswing! Just like golf, actually, gotta make a full swing or all is list. :fencing: Going for the Stonehaven, but a bigger load in the Savinelli. Watch me a little TV. p


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Drew Estate's Toasted Black Cavendish in a MM Cob


----------



## freestoke

Somewhere, recently, I said that I wasn't sure I had tried Kendal Flake. I can now say that I have. Rummaging through the cellar, trying to find something interesting, I ran across a jar of Kendal Flake and have been smoking it all afternoon. p


----------



## Emerson Biggins

PS English Luxury in a monster Don Carlos... sublime on a cool afternoon


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> Somewhere, recently, I said that I wasn't sure I had tried Kendal Flake. I can now say that I have. Rummaging through the cellar, trying to find something interesting, I ran across a jar of Kendal Flake and have been smoking it all afternoon. p


GH seem to have some really nice flakes, I have a bunch of them on my to buy list.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Blackjack in a Dr. G Grand Duke


----------



## freestoke

The wind was very strong, 15mph plus at times, no roll, after many inches of rain the past couple of weeks. Unmown fairways and greens...it was tough out there. Paired up with a scramble partner and another guy, who were playing behind us, but they had a flat tire on #1 . They sent the other guy back for another cart, but the course was PACKED! (Probably one of only a handful of courses that are currently playable after all the rain, and it was actually about 60 out there, so pretty nice! The refugees flocked to Mohawk Glen today, to get in what might be the last round of the season. :lol I put on a driving exhibition for Dave, never missing the center of the fairway all day. Sadly, Dave can hit it approximately 40 yards by me, so my drive are not very impressive, but there's something to be said for hitting every shot as far as possible down the middle, even if that isn't very far. :smile: I never made a putt though, even though I putted pretty well, and three-jacked the last two for a stinking 41. Two two-putts and I get it under 40 for the nine, which is actually a pretty damn good score today. Dave might have been hitting it past me, but he'd have lost his shirt. :evil:

Golf Mix the whole way round, lots of bowls in the wind. And they found the pipe I lost out there a couple of weeks back, an X-out MM Pride, that had cleared had some exposure to the elements. It'll be interesting if it will still be smokeable after I clean it up. Might call for Elmer's. :lol:

And a Rolling Rock! :beerchug:


----------



## Nachman

15 MPH? You should play Oak Tree in Oklahoma. Wind here on a slightly windy day is more like 25 to 30. Our average wind is higher than Chicago's.


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> 15 MPH? You should play Oak Tree in Oklahoma. Wind here on a slightly windy day is more like 25 to 30. Our average wind is higher than Chicago's.


You missed golf class the day I discussed this, Nick. See if one of the other students took notes that day. oke:

I lived in Wichita for a while and know all about that sort of wind. It's easier to handle than the wind around here, because it is 20 mph, steady, from one direction -- predictable. Hard fairways make it possible to hit the ball low, under the wind, and still hit the ball far enough to matter. Dallas had similar winds, and I suspect it's all the same up the Great Plains, all the way to the northern tier where you start running into trees and hills again. Here, a low shot just hits the ground and stops, going nowhere at all. You could be hitting into a 10 mph wind when you start your swing, but by the time you hit the ball, the wind is gusting 25mph sideways, making it extremely frustrating. I think I see more broken clubs and pros losing their presence of mind when they play in New York than when they play further west. :lol:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some more Blackjack in a Brewster. I can't remember who sent me this stuff, but I like it ipe:


----------



## Nachman

Sliced Brown Twist this afternoon. @freestoke: I am schooled and humbled sir.


----------



## Marlow

About to try Blackwoods Flake for the first time. Tried drying it for a couple of days, but that horrifying smell of ketchup vomit and vinegar persists, let's hope it does not taste like that when smoked.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Marlow said:


> . . . Blackwoods Flake . . . that horrifying smell of ketchup vomit and vinegar . . .


Simply and very well put, sir.


----------



## Marlow

ProbateGeek said:


> Simply and very well put, sir.


Thank you.

I was kind of confused as to the smoke, the smell lingered in my mind, and I was *trying* to see if I tasted it. I think I will need to smoke a lot more of it before I know how I feel about it.

Actually it was so annoying that I laid the pipe down about half way through and lit a cigar instead.


----------



## MarkC

I've found that McClellands blends start to lose that 'aroma' after six years or so in the tin. Mind you, it's not gone, but it'll fade fairly fast after opening at that point. This works out fine for me, as their blends tend to bite me if they're too young anyway.

Today's 'home from work' bowl: Dark Star. Which means I'll be smoking on these miniature planks all night.


----------



## Nachman

On this Remembrance Sunday I am smoking Accountant's Mixture.


----------



## OnePyroTec

It's going to be an aromatic Sunday. Starting it off is some Captain Bob's Blend in a Missouri Pride cob.


----------



## freestoke

It's Armistice Day and I'm missing my Royal Yacht. But I was thinking...:ask: Maybe some Tilbury would fill the void! I sometimes forget how nice Tilbury really is. p


----------



## Tobias Lutz

2009 Christmas Cheer in a MM Hardwood.

Happy Veterans Day to all our piping service members of conflicts past and present.
Thank you! :yo:


----------



## MarkC

I did my usual Nov. 11th grousing at work today. Well, why _don't_ veterans get Veterans Day off? Anyway, time for the first post-work bowl. Astley's No. 55 in a Stanwell Golden Danish egg (model no. 139)


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> I did my usual Nov. 11th grousing at work today. * Well, why don't veterans get Veterans Day off? *Anyway, time for the first post-work bowl. Astley's No. 55 in a Stanwell Golden Danish egg (model no. 139)


Damn good point, Mark! That really sounds like a great idea! :banana: But why didn't you get to work on this idea BEFORE I retired, you slacker!?

This is really my first morning smoke, a TwoDot Canadian of PA/5B mix.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Marlow said:


> About to try Blackwoods Flake...horrifying smell of ketchup vomit and vinegar persists.


Yummy! :hungry: Makes me want to go dig out a tin!

I think I must be the only one that does not get that from McCl's. However, I did get that impression from some fresh, very wet, Full Va Flake that arrived yesterday. Enjoying the sweetness again today in the Country Gent.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Hamborger Veermaster in a Medico Medalist


----------



## MarkC

Astley's No. 55


----------



## freestoke

Clenching a Bari Dana right side, working on my technique, nearing the end of a jar of Stonehaven. Pourin' down the Rolling Rock, wondering where everybody went. :ask: Very few posters lately, it seems. Checked the front page earlier and there were only 38 members online at the time, with an all-time high of 3500 or so. Since such events arrive on a Poisson distribution, this represents greater than 5 standard deviations from any imaginable mean for simultaneously online users to have a high of 3500, which almost certainly means the forum has far fewer posts per day than previously, when that happened. Or not. The math gets fuzzy after the third Rolling Rock. :beerchug:


----------



## Emperor Zurg

Sitting here in my deer blind and lo and behold I've got 4G signal! lol

just finished a glass sipper full of Frog Morton Cellar
Moving on to some P.S. cherry bon bon...

Feeling sorry for you saps stuck at work today!


----------



## JimInks

Part way through smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## Nachman

Smoked Rattray's Accountant's Mixture in an Eriksen rusticated Bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Man's Best Friend in a 1978 smooth three quarter bend Danish Special.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2013 MM straight Legend.


----------



## Nachman

JimInks said:


> Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2013 MM straight Legend.


 @JimInks, It is a very long time since I smoked Edgeworth, but hazily remember it as decent tobacco, but after a half century I can't be sure, Could you give us a brief description of the Match product?


----------



## JimInks

Nachman said:


> @JimInks , It is a very long time since I smoked Edgeworth, but hazily remember it as decent tobacco, but after a half century I can't be sure, Could you give us a brief description of the Match product?


Gladly. The flavor is very close, though I think the original was a little deeper in that flavor. The cut is exactly the same. I spent a weekend some months ago smoking both in different pipes to determine the differences. If the Match had a little more deepness in the flavor, I wouldn't be able to tell one from the other. If I hadn't done that weekend experiment, I'd probably have a hard time guessing in a blind taste test, and I'm not entirely certain I'd pass every time.

It has a molasses and light brown sugar taste with burley hints. A cube cut blend that burns perfectly all the way down.


----------



## Nachman

Thanks, Jim.


----------



## bluesman.54

I am enjoying some Red Cake in a slightly bent Danamore. It is Zebra striped, a most unusual pipe -- but a great smoker. Chicken is on the smoker so -- Life is Good!


----------



## freestoke

Amazingly, the day turned into a nine holes. Nice out there, with plenty of sun. All things considered, a 41 wasn't all bad. I saved nothing around the greens, except a par at 3, but I actually putted pretty good -- the greens are pretty awful at this point, not having been mowed in a couple of weeks or more. A thin layer of pine needles rolls fairly smooth and fast, though. :lol:

Gonna kick back and clench the Legend with a comforting fill of Stonehaven with after-dinner coffee. :cp


----------



## freestoke

Add yesterday and today up and it's a 77! Even par today! :banana: Be a good way to finish the season, should we not return to the course again, but I'd rather ruin it and play again, actually. :smile: Have a Rolling Rock on me, laddybucks! :beerchug: Tilbury seems right for the TwoDot apple, if you ask me. I haven't smoked this pipe in -- probably six months. :tsk: Wizard nice pipe, it really is...just a sec, gotta get another Rolling Rock.

I'm wearing a shirt I bought at Salvation Army last year and was marveling over how much better it is than shirts you can buy these days. They were made in Maine, starting in 1837, but closed in 2002. I don't know how old this shirt is, but it was made in USA and is significantly different from the crap you get at even fine men's shops now, never mind the shoddy junk available at JC Penny, Sears, or whatever. Look no further than the button down collar. I have never had a shirt made in Asia that had a proper button down collar. With the demise of Gant (USA Gant, that is) and Hathaway, button down collars vanished from the scene. Having been heavily brainwashed during my years at UVa, I find it impossible to find anyone to be tastefully dressed without a button down collar, unless of course it's a golf shirt. Even then, I have definitely played in button down golf shirts, but they were American made, and American made golf shirts are now extinct, like button down casual and dress shirts. (BTW, the PERMANENTLY pseudo-starched collar. with the chunk of synthetic material sewed between the layers of cloth to keep it shaped up, is an ABOMINATION! :rant


----------



## JimInks

Working and smoking Tilbury in a smooth 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton.


----------



## JimInks

Taking a short work break, and am smoking Rekamepip's Pressed October Blend in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying Tillbury in a bent Coral Select on an overcast day here in Iowa. A great day to enjoy a fine tobacco in a fine pipe inside. Life is Good!


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> Enjoying Tillbury in a bent Coral Select on an overcast day here in Iowa. A great day to enjoy a fine tobacco in a fine pipe inside. Life is Good!


I, too, have Tilbury aburn, the Bari Dana, one of my favorites. I chose this pipe as my all-purpose desert island pipe, once upon a time. After multiple Rolling Rocks and a hard night at the dart board, I'm kickin' back with some coffee.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

PS Cube Cut in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Blackjack in a no-name briar.


----------



## Nachman

University Flake in an Eriksen Dublin.


----------



## freestoke

Emperor Zurg said:


> Sitting here in my deer blind and lo and behold I've got 4G signal! lol
> 
> just finished a glass sipper full of Frog Morton Cellar
> Moving on to some P.S. cherry bon bon...
> 
> Feeling sorry for you saps stuck at work today!


Now that looks like fun! Somehow I missed this the other day! :spy:

More Tilbury in the Bari Dana, happy I'm not out there in that wind! :faint:


----------



## JimInks

Had an Onyx cigar earlier. Now, it's Telegraph Hill in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Tilbury in a smooth 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton.


----------



## Nachman

Been smoking some six and a half year old Squadron Leader today. It makes a nice all day tobacco.


----------



## OnePyroTec

My Nephew sent me a sample of the much hunted Manil's Semois. Smoked some in a Pony Express cob.

I'm glad the hunt is over and it was only a sample. While not a bad tobacco, at least for "ME" it is better suited as a cigar than in a pipe. When smoking a cigar, I would go to it now and then, for a pipe it just is not for "ME".


----------



## JimInks

Medium Virginia Flake in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Telegraph Hill in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some SG Full Virginia in another MM cob- I swear, these damn things are like rabbits. You get one and next time you turn around there's an entire rack full :wink:


----------



## JimInks

Tilbury in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## Desertlifter

SWR in my Stanwell silver band.


----------



## bluesman.54

This afternoon I enjoyed a couple of bowls of my Paper Plate Special. First in a bent old Caminetto rusticated Business pipe and then in a 4 Dot Ruff Root Light. Both of them are excellent smoking pipes and made the afternoon extremely enjoyable!


----------



## Er999

Tobias Lutz said:


> Some SG Full Virginia in another MM cob- I swear, these damn things are like rabbits. You get one and next time you turn around there's an entire rack full :wink:


I have to agree with you...at my local b&m one week there's like 2 or 3 left and the next week there's 10 or 12 of them...:tsk:


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Telegraph Hill in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## JimInks

Full Virginia Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired Ready Rubbed in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## Nachman

Boswell's Bear Blend in a Kaywoodie Super Grain Billiard. Bear Blend is as good an American Style Aro as they make. Nice caramel cherry scent and flavour. The problem is, after i smoke it my lungs try to shut down like they do with all American style aromatics.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoyed two bowls of 1792 this afternoon. One in a huge bent Willmer Extra Grain, the other in a Collin Fromm Castleford. Both are great smoking pipes and as to the 1792...words fail me as to its greatness. Life is Good!


----------



## Nachman

Just finished a bowl of Stonehaven in a Savinelli Caramella Zulu.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Peterson's Perfect Plug in a Savinelli Toscana


----------



## JimInks

Chief Catoonah Bailey's Supreme in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## freestoke

Stumbled onto a jar of Sir Walter Raleigh! :banana: Smoking it in the rusticated Sasieni "Canadian". 

I was wondering...just how much heavier can a pipe get as becomes infused with tars and layered with char? I know char is pretty light, and I can't imagine any appreciable volume of tars fitting into the dense grain of a briar. I'd be surprised if it could go up more than a few grams, and I supposed it doesn't matter, really. Just curious. You know, "Bar Bore" stuff, leading one to casually turn to the guy next to you and offer up out of the blue, "I see you're smoking a Savinelli. Ever tried Stonehaven -- just happen to have some with me here, which is what I'm smoking in the cob. Did you know that a briar pipe will eventually absorb between 3 and 5 grams of tars?" :beerchug: I'll have a Labatt Blue, barkeep, since you seem to be out of Rolling Rock, and bring this guy another beer while you're at it."


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> Stumbled onto a jar of Sir Walter Raleigh! :banana: Smoking it in the rusticated Sasieni "Canadian".
> 
> I was wondering...just how much heavier can a pipe get as becomes infused with tars and layered with char? I know char is pretty light, and I can't imagine any appreciable volume of tars fitting into the dense grain of a briar. I'd be surprised if it could go up more than a few grams, and I supposed it doesn't matter, really. Just curious. You know, "Bar Bore" stuff, leading one to casually turn to the guy next to you and offer up out of the blue, "I see you're smoking a Savinelli. Ever tried Stonehaven -- just happen to have some with me here, which is what I'm smoking in the cob. Did you know that a briar pipe will eventually absorb between 3 and 5 grams of tars?" :beerchug: I'll have a Labatt Blue, barkeep, since you seem to be out of Rolling Rock, and bring this guy another beer while you're at it."


Where can you still find a bar where smoking is allowed these days? :shock:

I just ordered some SWR earlier today, I'll tell you what I think of it when I have smoked it.


----------



## JimInks

Almost done with this bowl of Virginia Woods in an early '70s pebble relief Savinelli 315 Prince.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoyed a couple of bowls of Carolina Deluxe in a Savinelli full bent Toscana and a Savinelli full bent Brown Alligator. An excellent tobacco and the full bent style which delivers a pleasurable experience while writing...writing...writing...Life is Good!


----------



## freestoke

Marlow said:


> Where can you still find a bar where smoking is allowed these days? :shock:
> 
> I just ordered some SWR earlier today, I'll tell you what I think of it when I have smoked it.


Gotta rub it out like a flake. It's really clumpy, a very strange cut, almost like a plug put through one of the onion dicers with the plastic lid and the razor blades on a plunger. Odd. :ask:

Lots of places down South, I think. Some of the bigger cities might ban smoking in bars, but I'd guess you could fire up a pipe in a lot of bars in Mississippi or Texas. I always think that the Northeast and the West Coast are the main people clamping down, but maybe not. I probably am living in a dream world, thinking that there's somewhere better than Central New York, where the authorities are authorized to beat you senseless with their flashlights, should light a pipe at say an elementary school soccer game, and having parents lynch you from the goalie net after the net is encouraged. :lol:


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> Gotta rub it out like a flake. It's really clumpy, a very strange cut, almost like a plug put through one of the onion dicers with the plastic lid and the razor blades on a plunger. Odd. :ask:
> 
> Lots of places down South, I think. Some of the bigger cities might ban smoking in bars, but I'd guess you could fire up a pipe in a lot of bars in Mississippi or Texas. I always think that the Northeast and the West Coast are the main people clamping down, but maybe not. I probably am living in a dream world, thinking that there's somewhere better than Central New York, where the authorities are authorized to beat you senseless with their flashlights, should light a pipe at say an elementary school soccer game, and having parents lynch you from the goalie net after the net is encouraged. :lol:


That is the impression I have gotten about New York under Bloomberg. Living in a socialist dream (Sweden), where smoking is not allowed in any bar or restaurant or any other public facility... I want to move to Mississippiiiiiii!!!


----------



## freestoke

New York, at least Central New York, has some advantages, but they don't include smoking in bars, sadly. The law decimated the local restaurant business and eliminated the "nightlife". From having lots of busy places where you could go for conversation or a game of darts, we now have empty bars where you can't have a cigarette or a pipe with your beer or after dinner. That world is now as gone as go-go girls :hippie: or speakeasies :beerchug:.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of Pembroke in a no name meer as I finish writing. Its almost deadline time...eh...I mean Showtime!


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> New York, at least Central New York, has some advantages, but they don't include smoking in bars, sadly. The law decimated the local restaurant business and eliminated the "nightlife". From having lots of busy places where you could go for conversation or a game of darts, we now have empty bars where you can't have a cigarette or a pipe with your beer or after dinner. That world is now as gone as go-go girls :hippie: or speakeasies :beerchug:.


:tsk:


----------



## bluesman.54

freestoke said:


> New York, at least Central New York, has some advantages, but they don't include smoking in bars, sadly. The law decimated the local restaurant business and eliminated the "nightlife". From having lots of busy places where you could go for conversation or a game of darts, we now have empty bars where you can't have a cigarette or a pipe with your beer or after dinner. That world is now as gone as go-go girls :hippie: or speakeasies :beerchug:.


Those were the days my friend. We thought they'd never end......


----------



## JimInks

R-Blend in a 1983 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> New York, at least Central New York, has some advantages, but they don't include smoking in bars, sadly. The law decimated the local restaurant business and eliminated the "nightlife". From having lots of busy places where you could go for conversation or a game of darts, we now have empty bars where you can't have a cigarette or a pipe with your beer or after dinner. That world is now as gone as go-go girls :hippie: or speakeasies :beerchug:.


New York must have the wimpiest alcoholics in the world...


----------



## JimInks

Rum and Maple in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin.


----------



## SaintsJohn

Enjoying a 12PM smoke. Carter Hill in an Italian made no named briar.


----------



## JimInks

Full Virginia Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog.


----------



## freestoke

SaintsJohn said:


> Enjoying a 12PM smoke. Carter Hill in an Italian made no named briar.


If that's Carter H*a*ll, throwing a no-name Italian briar puts you at the precipice of codgerhood.









I'll see your CH with a bowl of SWR in a cob. p


----------



## SaintsJohn

freestoke said:


> If that's Carter H*a*ll, throwing a no-name Italian briar puts you at the precipice of codgerhood.
> 
> I'll see your CH with a bowl of SWR in a cob. p


A sure typo on my part, hahah it is indeed Carter Hall and very nice smoke. I look forward to getting another Cob soon


----------



## JimInks

Part way through smoking Man's Best Friend in a 2003 smooth matte finish Karl Erik rough top freehand.


----------



## freestoke

SaintsJohn said:


> A sure typo on my part, hahah it is indeed Carter Hall and very nice smoke. I look forward to getting another Cob soon


Smoking some freshly minted Sweet Rum Twist coins, fluffed up into ribbon and put in the Legend. I've been suffering a chronic Low Nicotine level the past week, the victim of laziness and a frenzy to empty jars of this and that. I've taken the lead in emptied containers at tobaccocellar.com! :banana: Looks like I'm smoking tons, since I'm finishing off ounces every day, but in reality I'm only smoking the last few bowls of things I had not finished.

The good thing about cobs is you don't have to clean them much. I mean, part of the charm is smoking like a farmer in 1930, right? Clench-worthy, bowl after bowl without gurgling or cleaning. ipe:


----------



## bluesman.54

This afternoon I enjoyed a bowl of 1792 in an old bent Caminetto and a bowl of Pembroke in an old Stanwell Royal Guard to celebrate my 60th birthday. And I took a nap! Life is Good!!


----------



## Nachman

bluesman.54 said:


> This afternoon I enjoyed a bowl of 1792 in an old bent Caminetto and a bowl of Pembroke in an old Stanwell Royal Guard to celebrate my 60th birthday. And I took a nap! Life is Good!!


Far be it from me to poke fun, but when you celebrate by taking a nap you make it too easy.


----------



## bluesman.54

Nachman said:


> Far be it from me to poke fun, but when you celebrate by taking a nap you make it too easy.


Feel free to poke away. It was GRAND!


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> Feel free to poke away. It was GRAND!


Sleeping on your birthday is true codgerdom! :tu

Just gave the 4Dot a much-needed ream with a pocket knife. The reamer tool puts a cone shape on the bottom, which I don't like at all. It's smoking MUCH better now! Another bowl of PA, just to test it all out. Excellent results! The last bowl of PA in it was unsatisfactory, hence the pipe was in need of repair.


----------



## JimInks

A few moments away from smoking FVF in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

bluesman.54 said:


> This afternoon I enjoyed a bowl of 1792 in an old bent Caminetto and a bowl of Pembroke in an old Stanwell Royal Guard to celebrate my 60th birthday. And I took a nap! Life is Good!!


Happy Birthday Michael! arty:

My father-in-law is celebrating his 60th in a couple days as well, November of '53 must have been a good month :wink:

Some DE's Grand Central in a large LaRocca Novo


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## bluesman.54

freestoke said:


> Sleeping on your birthday is true codgerdom! :tu
> 
> My mother would be proud. I finally made something of myself! I'm now officially an old codger! Yippee!!


----------



## bluesman.54

Tobias Lutz said:


> Happy Birthday Michael! arty:
> 
> My father-in-law is celebrating his 60th in a couple days as well, November of '53 must have been a good month :wink:


Thanks for the Birthday wish! Must have been a cold winter the early part of '53...


----------



## Marlow

bluesman.54 said:


> Thanks for the Birthday wish! Must have been a cold winter the early part of '53...


Yeah, happy birthday!


----------



## bluesman.54

Marlow said:


> Yeah, happy birthday!


Thanks Per. I appreciate the good wishes.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2003 black sandblasted medium bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant blowfish.


----------



## bluesman.54

As I did with the Morning Thread -- I am posting this a bit late. Writing continued into the afternoon and it was PA in a Country Gentleman followed by PA, in a large bent old Caminetto Business pipe. Happy to report all four pipes today passed the famous PA test. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Compton's Commonweal Mixture in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

DE's Meatpie in a Dr. Grabow Royalton


----------



## JimInks

Halfway through smoking this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth Billiard.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Thanks to @BlueDevil07 , I'm enjoying some McClelland Chocolate Cream in a Gatlinburlier house pipe. The chocolate topping reminds me a lot of what is used in Bob's Chocolate Flake. I like the moisture consistency right out of the bag and the "cream" part of the description is almost evident in the mouthfeel of the smoke. I thought I could taste the slightest hint of peppermint, but it might have just been wishful thinking because early on it reminded me of my grandmother's chocolate fudge that she made for Christmas time. While I smoke, my turkey smokes along with me:










Happy Thanksgiving everybody!


----------



## JimInks

Rum and Maple in a 1981 Mauro Armellini Corteccia 05 Oom Paul.


----------



## bluesman.54

Happy Thanksgiving to all! Enjoying a bowl of Red Cake in an old straight Caminetto Excellence Extra. A fine day it is. Life is Good!


----------



## BlueDevil07

Tobias Lutz said:


> I'm enjoying some McClelland Chocolate Cream in a Gatlinburlier house pipe. The chocolate topping reminds me a lot of what is used in Bob's Chocolate Flake. I like the moisture consistency right out of the bag and the "cream" part of the description is almost evident in the mouthfeel of the smoke. I thought I could taste the slightest hint of peppermint, but it might have just been wishful thinking because early on it reminded me of my grandmother's chocolate fudge that she made for Christmas time.


I almost didn't send that one because I didn't think it had been stored properly (inside two ziploc bags since March), but it was still moist and smelled good since it stayed closed until I tried it again not long ago. Glad you like it!


----------



## JimInks

Kentucky Planter in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville.


----------



## JimInks

Bacchanalia in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Alexander Bridge in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

Fox and Hound in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021.


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a 1970s smooth straight rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of HHODF in an old bent Stanwell Royal Guard # 8. A beautiful way to enjoy a clear, balmy, sunny day here in Iowa. Life is Good -- and so is this HHODF!!!


----------



## JimInks

French Quarter in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## Nachman

GH Dark Birdseye, getting ready for the December tobacco of the month.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe.


----------



## wrapper23

Blockade Runner in my favorite Stanny.


----------



## bluesman.54

Penzance in MM Country Gentleman with a Forever Stem. A great day!


----------



## JimInks

Almost done smoking Kendal's #7 in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Fox and Hound in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite stem with cream swirls.


----------



## freestoke

wrapper23 said:


> Blockade Runner in my favorite Stanny.


Love the stem, Michael! :tu Looks like a great clencher. p

After an afternoon of Dart Mix and Labatt Blue, I'm ready for some coffee and a Country Gentleman full of Tilbury.


----------



## wrapper23

freestoke said:


> Love the stem, Michael! :tu Looks like a great clencher. p
> 
> After an afternoon of Dart Mix and Labatt Blue, I'm ready for some coffee and a Country Gentleman full of Tilbury.


Thanks. It's probably my favorite pipe. I love Stanny's for some reason.


----------



## MarkC

wrapper23 said:


> Blockade Runner in my favorite Stanny.


I've always loved that shape; wish I could find it in a larger pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Compton's Commonweal Mixture in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS.


----------



## JimInks

Kentucky Planter in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville.


----------



## freestoke

Dart Mix and Labatt Blue at the oche, but I stopped on the way home and picked up a couple of 30-packs of Rolling Rock. :beerchug: Life will be back to normal tomorrow. :smile:

At the moment, I've landed on a few coins of SRT with a 5B burner icing. p The sensor on the Low Nicotine Warning Light must be broken or something. :dunno:


----------



## JimInks

Full Virginia Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Virginia Woods in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg (Charatan second).


----------



## Apocalypse Cleric

Nording Hunter blend: Fox Hound right here, right now. The tobacco smells like a rich smokey campfire!


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

C&D Epiphany in a Dr. Grabow Rustic Royalton


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Kentucky Planter in a 1988 smooth full bend Peterson System Standard XL 315.


----------



## freestoke

The bronchitis doesn't seem to be interfering too much with the pipework. Just finished a bowl of SWR with a 5B inflammable icing, burning all the way to the bottom of the Sasieni "Canadian" Canadian on one light. Orange juice instead of beer today. :lol:


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left.


----------



## Marlow

SWR in a small MM cob, I preferred Carter Hall to this at first impression.


----------



## MarkC

Marlow said:


> SWR in a small MM cob, I preferred Carter Hall to this at first impression.


I prefer Carter Hall at every impression.  I'm afraid I wasn't too impressed with SWR.


----------



## Marlow

MarkC said:


> I prefer Carter Hall at every impression.  I'm afraid I wasn't too impressed with SWR.


Me neither, but it wasn't horrible, just kind of meh.


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> I prefer Carter Hall at every impression.  I'm afraid I wasn't too impressed with SWR.


I think SWR needs rubbing out like a flake to be at its best, but it's a tough rub-out. I prefer it to Carter Hall, but probably not to PA for all-purpose use. I'm fairly sure it has a slightly bigger nicotine load than the other two, which is a plus in my scoring.

I'm having some now, coincidentally, in the 4Dot. My bronchitis seems to have almost vanished, thanks to Audrey's nursing me through yesterday. :mrgreen:


----------



## JimInks

Fox and Hound in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite stem with cream swirls.


----------



## freestoke

JimInks said:


> Fox and Hound in a 1990 smooth medium bend...


I know that there are a lot of Fox and Hound establishments, clothing lines, etc., out there. I do. And it has bothered me for decades seeing examples of "Fox and Hound". :frown: There has to be more than one hound. Just has to be. One doesn't ride to* hound*, one rides to *hounds*. There are not two correct opinions about this. :nono: It's almost as bad GL Pease humpbacking JackKnife plug. :nono: "Jackknife".

The fabric of civilization is crumbling. I'll just contemplate that with a bowl of PA in an old meer of no description whatever. No clues. Maybe somebody made it in their basement or something.


----------



## Nachman

Smoking Stonehaven today. I missed ordering some this time it arrived on our shores, but think I will substitute GH Best Brown #2 if I run out before I have another opportunity to acquire some.


----------



## JimInks

freestoke said:


> I know that there are a lot of Fox and Hound establishments, clothing lines, etc., out there. I do. And it has bothered me for decades seeing examples of "Fox and Hound". :frown: There has to be more than one hound. Just has to be. One doesn't ride to* hound*, one rides to *hounds*. There are not two correct opinions about this. :nono: It's almost as bad GL Pease humpbacking JackKnife plug. :nono: "Jackknife".
> 
> The fabric of civilization is crumbling. I'll just contemplate that with a bowl of PA in an old meer of no description whatever. No clues. Maybe somebody made it in their basement or something.


I'd give you a foxy answer, but that'd just hound your brain!! :boom:

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter. And hoping Freestroke didn't collapse after reading my bad pun.


----------



## JimInks

St. George's Blend in a straight 1979 MM Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Tilbury in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

Having an after lunch short and sweet smoke: St. George's Blend in a straight 1979 MM Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Fox and Hound in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Virginia Woods in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg (Charatan second).


----------



## JimInks

Virginia Woods in an early '70s pebble relief Savinelli 315 Prince.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Top Shelf in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Compton's Commonweal Mixture in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS.


----------



## freestoke

A basic load of SWR with about 50% 5B booster. Sort of a gloomy day, but it beats the snow that's on the way this weekend.


----------



## JimInks

Burley London Blend in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot. We need more afternoon smokers!


----------



## Nachman

I smoke in the afternoon, but my rotation is boring so I don't post it. I smoke about four blends at a time one of which is always Royal Yacht, and when I empty those tins, I open some more and rotate them until they are gone. How many time do people want to read I smoked Royal Yacht again?


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoyed a bowl of Bulls eye Flake in an old Caminetto Business this afternoon. I really enjoy that tobacco. I seem to prefer the flake tobaccos. Lie is Good!


----------



## bluesman.54

Nachman said:


> I smoke in the afternoon, but my rotation is boring so I don't post it. I smoke about four blends at a time one of which is always Royal Yacht, and when I empty those tins, I open some more and rotate them until they are gone. How many time do people want to read I smoked Royal Yacht again?


As many times as you smoke it. You just may inspire me to pop open a tin. I sure do wish they sold RY in bulk!


----------



## MarkC

Nachman said:


> I smoke in the afternoon, but my rotation is boring so I don't post it. I smoke about four blends at a time one of which is always Royal Yacht, and when I empty those tins, I open some more and rotate them until they are gone. How many time do people want to read I smoked Royal Yacht again?


I hear you, Nick; I'm usually focusing on one blend at a time. I'll post about the first bowl or two, but after that...


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> I hear you, Nick; I'm usually focusing on one blend at a time. I'll post about the first bowl or two, but after that...


I see it more as opportunity to complain with a pipe in my hand.







I'm starting to get nervous that we won't have a green xmas. :spy: Actually, I have a lot of choices this afternoon, with a bunch of jars on the bed containing potential newbie sample trade tobaccos. :spy: Too many choices. :faint: Think I'll just fire up some SWR with a 5B flammable cap.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was PS Cube Cut in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem. Just finished Full Virginia Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood. Next will be Roma Vita in a 1981 smooth full bend Mauro Series Two 315 p-lip that copies the Peterson system.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished St. George's Blend in a straight 1979 MM Legend. Now, it is Angler's Dream in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard.


----------



## freestoke

I admit to a certain fondness for Schwarzenegger flicks, watching True Lies right now, coming to the end of the film where the nuclear device detonates just offshore in Florida (or is that the Chesapeake Bay Bridge?). There's high fives all around, as disaster has been averted, and soon Arnie and Jamie Lee are tangoing to beat the band, but...ya know, that would probably have caused a major mess. :spy: What about all those people on shore who WEREN'T wearing sunglasses or kissing with their eyes shut? And then he LEAVES her on the dock, taking off in the Harrier, while she faces an approaching radioactive cloud spreading out from a nuclear explosion apparently less than 10 miles away. :bolt: And everybody is still at work downtown! Thermonuclear warhead exploding within earshot? "Did you look out the window lately, Norm? Looks like WWIII just started. Big mushroom cloud...have you seen the folder for the Mutual account?" "Maybe I should go check on the kids." "No, you CAN'T take off work early to see if your children are alive, Morton. They say the bridge is out anyhow, so you won't be able to get there anyhow. Just find me that folder, okay?"

I need some KK.


----------



## Nachman

Just finished off a tin of University Flake. The only problem with this tobacco is that it disappears too quickly.


----------



## FelyI

Is there any way to enjoy the tobacco longer?


----------



## JimInks

Virginia Woods in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg (Charatan second).


----------



## freestoke

FelyI said:


> Is there any way to enjoy the tobacco longer?


Not if you are currently enjoying it for exactly the right amount of time. :lol: Different tobaccos burn at different speeds, depending on cut and moisture content primarily, and of course one has to consider the pipe size. A Missouri Meerschaum Legend is a smallish pipe, and I typically get say twenty minutes with a bowl of Prince Albert, but something like Louisiana Flake could burn in there for upwards of an hour; if you weighed it, the Louisiana Flake would weigh more, not because it's wetter than the PA, but because it's pressed tobacco. It also matters how much tobacco you put in the bowl: pack it tight and there is obviously more fuel than if loaded looser, and a looser pack burns faster, too. I can (and occasionally do, just for kicks) do a "competition load", the sort of thing one would do for slow smoking competition. Seems my personal best is 1:31, but I'm not sure. A competition load involves a prescribed amount of tobacco, the United Pipe Clubs of America giving each competitor 3 grams of the competition tobacco to keep lit without relights as long as possible, and there are methods to get all the tobacco in there so that it will burn smooth all the way to the bottom. (You get three matches, but you have to use them all in the first five minutes. :nono

Of course, the simple answer is to reload.







.

Thought I'd add that I just weighed a flake of Scotch Flake Aromatic, seems right at 5g. Breaking it up, I took half the pile and finished rubbing it out ala musketball and inserted it into the Legend. This is still burning happily and I project 45 minutes out of, about 2.5 grams of tobacco. Were it PA, it would only weigh maybe a gram and half.


----------



## JimInks

A few moments away from smoking Compton's Commonweal Mixture in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog.


----------



## Nachman

Royal Yacht in a rusticated Eriksen Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

I see Nachman is smoking Royal Yacht. I'm not far away from opening a tin, myself.

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Peretti's Scottish Flake in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg (Charatan second).


----------



## JimInks

Kendal's #7 in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## bluesman.54

Bull's Eye Flake in a bent, smooth Randy Wiley. Snowing here, so I'm in my heated man cave watching football. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420.


----------



## freestoke

Remarkably cold weather for this time of year, even for around here. :frown: On the positive side, we could be playing golf for the holidays if it swings the other direction in a couple of weeks. :smile: Still dreaming of a Green Xmas! :mrgreen:

A simple Country Gentleman full of SWR for me. p


----------



## Nachman

GH Rum Flake in a large rusticated Eriksen bent apple.


----------



## JimInks

Alexander Bridge in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

French Quarter in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## freestoke

Now the can of Royal Yacht has arrived via the NST and Jacob, I'll be smoking that for the remainder of the evening. I know a lot of you are not bothered in the least by complete and total waste, as long it doesn't hurt the bottom line, but I could have received, oh, approximately 10 cans of RY in the box they shipped it in. :shock: I mean, I feel like posting to one of the lists I've seen, where people have received something the size of a hairpin that was packed in box more suitable to a small refrigerator. A bubble wrap envelope made a LOT more sense, ya know? And they wouldn't have needed the big bubble air pillows to keep it from rattling around in there, either. :tsk:


----------



## JimInks

Medium Virginia Flake in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top.


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> Now the can of Royal Yacht has arrived via the NST and Jacob, I'll be smoking that for the remainder of the evening. I know a lot of you are not bothered in the least by complete and total waste, as long it doesn't hurt the bottom line, but I could have received, oh, approximately 10 cans of RY in the box they shipped it in. :shock: I mean, I feel like posting to one of the lists I've seen, where people have received something the size of a hairpin that was packed in box more suitable to a small refrigerator. A bubble wrap envelope made a LOT more sense, ya know? And they wouldn't have needed the big bubble air pillows to keep it from rattling around in there, either. :tsk:


That seem to happen a lot, and it irks me too.


----------



## FelyI

Now I'm interested about that competition! I can't believe you really timed it. (1:31) Now I would want to keep a record how long different tobacco lasts and which one really last longer. But then again, you're right, reloading is the best way to keep enjoying your favorite cigar longer.


----------



## freestoke

FelyI said:


> Now I'm interested about that competition! I can't believe you really timed it. (1:31) Now I would want to keep a record how long different tobacco lasts and which one really last longer. But then again, you're right, reloading is the best way to keep enjoying your favorite cigar longer.


Here are the rules, pipe, tobacco and tamper from this year, but they held it Nov 13. 13th Annual Slow Smoke Competition 2013 - Seattle Pipe Club. Wow! :shock: They used Captain Black!!  :faint: Usually it's a C&D or McClelland or something. There's always next year, so get practicing! :smile:


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS Navigator Blend in the second pipe I ever bough, a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## Nachman

Stonehaven in a Savinelli Caramella Zulu.


----------



## JimInks

Almost done smoking Old Vienna in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg.


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto.


----------



## JimInks

Peretti's Scottish Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


----------



## JimInks

Burley London Blend in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a 1970s smooth straight rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early so I can concentrate on work: Man's Best Friend in a 2003 smooth matte finish Karl Erik rough top freehand. No dogs were harmed in the making of this tobacco blend.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## freestoke

The Dart Mix went down pretty easy with a couple of Rolling Rocks this afternoon. :beerchug: My darts are definitely improving -- just in time for winter. :tu

Right now, I'm gonna hit up a little Royal Yacht and catch some bad xmas TV with a cup of coffee. :


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe.


----------



## JimInks

St. George's Blend in a straight 1979 MM Legend.


----------



## MarkC

Another bowl of HOTW. Funny how I've gone from "how did I get so much of this" to "OMG I'm running low!!!1!" in one tin...


----------



## JimInks

Half way through smoking Germain's Brown Flake in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog. Hope everybody else has a good smoke going.


----------



## Marlow

Glengarry Flake in MM Diplomat. I really liked the essense of it, no bite at all, lovely taste, no relights. But it could have been a bit stronger, both in taste and nicotine.


----------



## JimInks

In celebration of Edward G. Robinson's birthday, I'm smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin, see. Myeah!


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## freestoke

Marlow said:


> Glengarry Flake in MM Diplomat. I really liked the essense of it, no bite at all, lovely taste, no relights. But it could have been a bit stronger, both in taste and nicotine.


Yeah, not my favorite GH&Co. either. An okay smoke, but just no pizzazz.

I found myself smoking Redcake pretty much all day in the car out of a Legend. Quite nice, but right now, it's a cup of coffee and some Royal Yacht, trying not to think about the fact that midwinter has set in before we've even reached the solstice. :faint: But I have a brighter dream, at an Anti-Holiday Inn, where a depressing snowcover is melted away Christmas night by a heat wave, miraculously removing every trace of the nasty white stuff and giving us a beautiful green Christmas, just like the ones I used to know. :mrgreen:


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> Yeah, not my favorite GH&Co. either. An okay smoke, but just no pizzazz.


I just finished a bowl of Brown Flake Unscented, much better, although it could also have had a little more nicotine. But I guess all tobaccos can't be like Brown Irish Twist.


----------



## JimInks

Hope the other smokers chime in this afternoon. I'm smoking Germain's Brown Flake in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog. A cup of hot coffee is my drink.


----------



## Nachman

Just smoked Stonehaven in a Savinelli rusticated bent apple 2008.


----------



## freestoke

Marlow said:


> I just finished a bowl of Brown Flake Unscented, much better, although it could also have had a little more nicotine. But I guess all tobaccos can't be like Brown Irish Twist.


I think I prefer the Happy Bogie, but I certainly couldn't smoke much of it straight up at a time.  BIT has the advantage of not having "the essence", so even though it has a fairly vile room note, it doesn't meet with the disapprobation that Happy Bogie (and Ennerdale) brings from Audrey. I really need to bring some out, but I will admit that I smoke it mixed with some PA, in general. But then, I do that will all the ropes and twists, so I guess I'm a major wuss...but I cope with 1792 without any problems, and Royal Yacht, Irish Flake and the ilk. I guess I treat Happy Bogie like vodka, I don't drink it straight up. :nono:

I'm gonna fire up a some Jackknife Plug. Pretty decent nicotine hit in that.


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> I think I prefer the Happy Bogie, but I certainly couldn't smoke much of it straight up at a time.  BIT has the advantage of not having "the essence", so even though it has a fairly vile room note, it doesn't meet with the disapprobation that Happy Bogie (and Ennerdale) engenders from Audrey. I really need to bring some out, but I will admit that I smoke it mixed with some PA, in general. But then, I do that will all the ropes and twists, so I guess I'm a major wuss...but I cope with 1792 without any problems, and Royal Yacht, Irish Flake and the ilk. I guess I treat Happy Bogie like vodka, I don't drink it straight up. :nono:
> 
> I'm gonna fire up a some Jackknife Plug. Pretty decent nicotine hit in that.


Yeah, you're a wuss oke: :tongue1:. Kidding aside, it's something I need to try, because BIT can be a little rough by itself, and since I now know the wonders of PA, and have a tub of it, I have a bunch of mixes I want to try. :smile: I need to try Happy Bogie, haven't had the pleasure. Also Royal Yacht is on the top of my list of tobaccos to try.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Going to list my next smoke early so I can concentrate on work: Old Dark Fired Ready Rubbed in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing a bowl of C&D White Burley in a straight 2012 MM Mizzou cob. Next is Full Virginia Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog.


----------



## BlueDevil07

DE Harvest on Hudson in a cob. It took me a while to place the flavor, but it's very reminiscent of the raspberry cream-filled chocolates that are in the Russell Stover chocolate sampler.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## ssutton219

A lil Peterson's Irish Whiskey in my new to me Savinelli Natural on this beautiful afternoon


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Smoked Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot. Going for a new smoke now. Hope others chime in today with their smokes.


----------



## JimInks

Half a bowl of Medium Virginia Flake in a 2002 black pebble finish straight Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano Billiard. This will finish this trade sample.


----------



## Nachman

Squadron Leader in a giant Savinelli rusticated pot.


----------



## bluesman.54

Ennerdale in a Hardcastle Select Bulldog. A wonderful match for a cold day here in Iowa. A good day to spend in my man cave watching Da Bears. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 1980 three quarter bend long stem Ascorti New Dear KS egg.


----------



## bluesman.54

1792 in bent Country Gentleman with a Forever stem. Tasty!


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Going to list my next smoke early so I can concentrate on working: St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Escudo in a cob.


----------



## freestoke

"Unknown Precipitation". :spy: That was on the weatherbug a while ago. Should we be afraid yet? Acid snow? Frogs? :spy: Trying to stay calm with a bowl of Prince Albert.


----------



## JimInks

I'm smoking Kendal's #7 in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend. I just got some tobacco from Sutliff to review, and review in a hurry. Here's a link to three of the blends: Halberg Cube Gift Tins from Sutliff Tobaccos

The other three are Halberg Green, Red, and Yellow made by MacBaren. I must say that the individual boxes these blends come in are very sturdy and the tobacco inside are in sealed foil packs. Guess what I'll be smoking for the next few days?


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Cube Silver in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Halberg Red in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Cube Gold in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog


----------



## bluesman.54

I enjoyed a bowl of Penzance in a bent 4 Dot Ruff Root Light Bulldog. I know it isn't a family era pipe -- but it sure is a good smoker -- especially for the money. Rapidly becoming one of my favorites. And I always enjoy Penzance. Life is Good!


----------



## Marlow

Another bowl of the wonderful GH Revor Plug in MM Diplomat of the Fifth Avenue variety with a Forever Stem. Black coffee on the side.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing MacBaren Halberg Yellow in a straight 2012 MM Mizzou cob. Next is Sail Yellow in a 1980s made in London no name smooth straight apple.


----------



## Thirston

freestoke said:


> "Unknown Precipitation". :spy: That was on the weatherbug a while ago. Should we be afraid yet? Acid snow? Frogs? :spy: Trying to stay calm with a bowl of Prince Albert.


:rotfl:

A rare afternoon smoke for me of HOTW in a an old Savinelli Capri Root apple.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing a bowl of MacBaren Cube Bronze in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rockcob poker.


----------



## JimInks

Rekamepip's Pressed October Blend in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank.


----------



## Nachman

GH Rum Flake. Still taste too burley. The sweetness has subsided a little and the rum become more dominant as it has been open for about a week.


----------



## JimInks

Sail Yellow in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2013 MM straight Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter. You knew it was only a matter of time before I did!


----------



## JimInks

Sail Yellow in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## freestoke

Royal Yacht redux. It's MELTING!! Close to 50 projected for Sunday, with plenty of rain and temps over freezing at night! :tu With a little luck, we could dodge snow Sunday night through Monday night and it should be mostly GREEN!! :banana:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot. Next is Burley London Blend in a 2013 MM straight Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## ricarol

Dorchester in a German made clay. Superb. Have a couple of these, draw comparable to a GOOD briar. No ghosts, no cake, just pure flavor & toasted fingers.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## JimInks

Germain's Brown Flake in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil 99 Acorn with a lucite ferrule and stem.


----------



## JimInks

Classic Burley Kake in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoyed the last of a blend sent to me by Tobias Lutz -- which was great -- in an old slightly bent Caminetto Business pipe. Thank you Tobias.


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> Enjoyed the last of a blend sent to me by Tobias Lutz -- which was great -- in an old slightly bent Caminetto Business pipe. Thank you Tobias.


So, are we supposed to guess what it is, Michael? Let's see....Butternut Burley? We need at least a small clue! :lol: For me, it's the unmysterious PA in the Country Gent.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Roma Vita in a 1979 signed Rossi Oom Paul 1886 natural. Now, it's Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## bluesman.54

freestoke said:


> So, are we supposed to guess what it is, Michael? Let's see....Butternut Burley? We need at least a small clue! :lol: For me, it's the unmysterious PA in the Country Gent.


I couldn't guess what it was. It had a slight hint of vanilla and sweetness, but it wasn't over powering. It still had a full tobacco flavor to it. It burned well, never needed a relight and it had absolutely no bite to it. There was very little ash -- a darkish grey ash. It was an absolutely great tobacco. I smoked it exclusively for a day and a half and am sorry it is gone. It was blend Tobias made -- but he didn't share what was in it. My palate is not refined enough to catch all the nuances of it -- but it was excellent. It left a great aftertaste.

Enjoying a bowl of Bull's Eye Flake in a bent, smooth, Ser Jacopo Per Aspera.


----------



## JimInks

A few moments away from smoking Hamborger Veermaster in a 2002 black pebble finish straight Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog.


----------



## Thirston

A lot of Dunhill Elizabethan in a big old handmade Kwoodie.


----------



## freestoke

The Country Gentleman gets the call again, for a serving of Red Cake. I used up my monthly allowance of Rolling Rock last night at the party, so it's coffee for me today. :faint:


----------



## freestoke

Wow. Yesterday seems so far away! :lol: Back on board the Royal Yacht with the 4Dot. p And it's GREEN out there! I'm holding my breath, because there's at least a 30% chance that it will still be that way the next couple of days. Even in the worst snowfall possible, the snowmobilers will still be distraught. :evil:


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Bacchanalia in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin, followed by Charlemagne in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple. Going for another smoke in a moment.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Burley London Blend in a smooth 1977 Medley (GBD second) medium bend billiard with a flat underside. Now, it's Virginia Spice in a 1979 pebble relief Verona Corallo 3080 natural Oom Paul.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Rum and Maple in a 1981 Mauro Armellini Corteccia 05 Oom Paul. Triple Play in a 1987 Peterson first series Sherlock Holmes full bend with a silver band.


----------



## JimInks

I just opened a tin of God's Own Tobacco for this Christmas day. I'm now smoking my all time favorite blend, VaPer Three Nuns in a straight black sandblast 2 star Ferndown Bark Prince with a Cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1970s three quarter bend half smooth, half rusticated Savinelli Autograph 4 with a lucite stem and ferrule. Now, it's Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Burley London Blend in a 2013 MM straight Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Rekamepip's Pressed October Blend in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank.Now, it's Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## freestoke

A rather distressing 6" accumulation of snow in the driveway forced me to the machinery. :frown: Sitting back with a bowl of LF after the ordeal, but we should have a thaw in a couple of days -- before winter sets in proper next week.


----------



## JimInks

It's cold here, but no snow, and I'm happy about that. Just finished smoking mid-1920s Half and Half in a tan etched medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top. Next is VaPer Three Nuns in a mid-late 1930s straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair.


----------



## JimInks

Hamborger Veermaster in a 1980 medium bend black sandblasted Peterson Donegal 805 Bulldog with a silver band.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit.


----------



## Desertlifter

JimInks said:


> Hamborger Veermaster in a 1980 medium bend black sandblasted Peterson Donegal 805 Bulldog with a silver band.


Easily one of my favorite blends - that's good stuff.

More Meat Pie for me. Mixed feelings on this one, largely due to the high number of other Latakia blends that are REALLY good.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoyed a bowl of 1792 in a Kirk Bossi Freehand on the commute from one job to the other. Made the drive time fly by. Had to sit and fnish before going in. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Alexander Bridge. Now, I'm half way through smoking VaPer Three Nuns in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Schippers in a mid-70s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120 billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Rekamepip's Winter Blend in a straight 1978 black sandblasted Sir Brent billiard with lucite stem and silver band repair on the shank.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoyed a bowl of Ennerdale this afternoon in a Hardcastle Select Bulldog. It helped my writing immensely -- I think. I'll find out tomorrow by the reaction of those who hear what I wrote.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2013 MM straight Legend. Next is VaPer Three Nuns in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 2004 smooth long stem Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3.


----------



## bluesman.54

Bull's Eye in a Don Carlos Fatta a Mano. The bowl on this ting is huge! Life is good!


----------



## JimInks

Schippers in a mid-70s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120 billiard.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

London Mixture in the dedicated MM cob.

I just had a little kid ask if he could have my pipe for the snowman he was building... I pretended to not hear him.


----------



## Thirston

El wedo del milagro said:


> I just had a little kid ask if he could have my pipe for the snowman he was building... I pretended to not hear him.


 Where's that xmas spirit?!

Dhill Elizabethan in an old Sav Capri Root. Elizabethan better than Eso Dunbar? Maybe, wish it did not burn so fast though. Most Dunhills tend to.


----------



## bluesman.54

El wedo del milagro said:


> London Mixture in the dedicated MM cob.
> 
> I just had a little kid ask if he could have my pipe for the snowman he was building... I pretended to not hear him.


You are a wise man indeed. I probably would have replied and gotten into some type of trouble. Finishing up a bowl of Red Cake in an MM Gentleman before heading off to work. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## freestoke

El wedo del milagro said:


> I just had a little kid ask if he could have my pipe for the snowman he was building... I pretended to not hear him.


Really! He should use his own pipe, right Mark!?


----------



## El wedo del milagro

freestoke said:


> Really! He should use his own pipe, right Mark!?


Right!

I'm not giving up my favorite MM cob!

I had a bowl of Royal Yacht in the new dedicated pipe: a meerschaum billiard circa 1860. My last dedicated Royal Yacht pipe disappeared off of my porch a few weeks ago. I got this meer from e-bay for a steal, and when I smelled it I knew whoever had it last smoked Royal Yacht in it.


----------



## JimInks

Burley London Blend in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## Thirston

A bit of Elizabethan in a D. Carlos Fiammata. Finally some perfect weather here. High 70's. Going outside.


----------



## JimInks

Alexander Bridge in a 2001 medium bend straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a silver ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Germain's Brown Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Mindlessly sipping DMM965 in the CG.


----------



## freestoke

It's the ultimate bowl of RY in the CG here. Now I have to get back to ridding myself of all these superfluous containers!


----------



## Marlow

Got a new pipe in the mail today, I feel both sad and happy about it, not having been able to smoke for over a week now because of a cold, and now I think it might be turning into pneumonia.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished Classic Burley Kake in a 2013 straight 5th Avenue DGE Nose warmer cob. Next is Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

VaPer Three Nuns in a mid-late 1930s straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair.


----------



## JimInks

C&D Back Porch in a 1970s slight bend smooth Danish Sovereign XXX 309 with a flat front sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## bluesman.54

Marlow said:


> Got a new pipe in the mail today, I feel both sad and happy about it, not having been able to smoke for over a week now because of a cold, and now I think it might be turning into pneumonia.
> 
> View attachment 47221


Now THAT is a beautiful pipe! In fact I am finding I covet it. May it give you many good years of smoking pleasure! And I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Marlow

bluesman.54 said:


> Now THAT is a beautiful pipe! In fact I am finding I covet it. May it give you many good years of smoking pleasure! And I hope you are feeling better soon.


I agree, it looks great, it feels great in hand and is an easy clencher. I just hope it smokes as good as it looks. :smile:


----------



## freestoke

Gorgeomous, Per! Nice wide stem. :tu Forced me to look up "baffo", which means "whiskers" according to a quick Italian-English dictionary look-up -- I assume also "mustaches" from the picture -- so it's "The mustaches pipe." :lol:


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> Gorgeomous, Per! Nice wide stem. :tu Forced me to look up "baffo", which means "whiskers" according to a quick Italian-English dictionary look-up -- I assume also "mustaches" from the picture -- so it's "The mustaches pipe." :lol:


Yes indeed, whiskers, a nice word, for me is the type of mustache with sideburn combo without beard that the british used to have. If you read some older british literature you come across it from time to time. This is what I think of when I hear "whiskers":


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was MacBaren Halberg Yellow in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob. Now, it's Rum and Maple in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Alexander Bridge in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

VaPer Three Nuns in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Recuperating from holiday traffic (had to go out to pay prop taxes) with FVF and coffee. Aerating a 2000 port for a treat after a few bowls and cuppas.


----------



## Emperor Zurg

Practicing my 'musketballing' technique on the Freehand with a hefty dose of secret mystery mix #2 sent to me by another BOTL.
This really does keep the soggy remnants at the bottom of the pipe to a bare minimum. Good thing because I hate drying tobacco. @freestoke is a sotweed genius 

BTW, does this make me a baller?


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer. Wish this blend was easier to find. No, I'm not paying stupid prices.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## freestoke

Emperor Zurg said:


> Practicing my 'musketballing' technique on the Freehand with a hefty dose of secret mystery mix #2 sent to me by another BOTL...
> 
> BTW, does this make me a baller?


Musketeer? Pipeteer? p


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2013 MM straight Legend, followed by Angler's Dream in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob. Now, it's MacBaren Halberg Green in a straight 1979 MM Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## JimInks

Full Virginia Flake in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo. Now, it's VaPer Three Nuns in a 2001 smooth full bend St. Patrick's Day Peterson 03.


----------



## freestoke

SWR in a Forever Legend. A guy in NYC says he broke two shovels in the last snow storm. Really? Says he was only able to get two more, so he only has three for him and his sons. Puzzling. I have two snow shovels each over 25 years old and they still work fine -- and I get more snow in one year than they get in NYC in 10. Guess they don't make 'em like they used to. :lol: Pondering yet another data point along the way toward the fall of Western Civilization, proving that people should not rely on places whose populations have never even seen ice to make snow removal equipment for them. :tsk:


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Halberg Yellow in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob. No snow here, but I do have a shovel just in case!


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Three Friars in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland stem.


----------



## freestoke

As I down another Rolling Rock and puff on the 4Dot full of a mix of thinly cut SRT and PA (which is absolutely wonderful, BTW), I look at the snow in the fading light of day and despair. The amount of snow will be minimal, probably less than a foot all told, but I'll be facing wind and temps around 0°F or even below when I tackle the driveway in the morning. :faint: THEN, I have to replace an auger bolt on the other snowblower in Oriskany and do that driveway, but not before I have to run two of the cats into the vet for rabies shots. 

The more I think about it, the more I realize I need another Rolling Rock, yet another brand that employs misleading advertising. I was talking with a friend Xmas Eve, telling him how I'm drinking Arnold Palmer beer now, Rolling Rock, brewed in Latrobe, PA. He cynically remarked, "It's probably brewed in Baltimore or Cleveland." I grabbed the can, proudly proclaiming, "No it's brewed in Latrobe...look, says right here...St. Louis, Missouri." :spy: Damn, so much for those 33 clear springs where all that great water they use comes from. More like 33 wells into the Oglala aquifer. :lol:


----------



## bluesman.54

Late in posting, but on my commute home I enjoyed a bowl of Penzance in a no name meer that smokes wonderfully. Cold with blowing snow here in Iowa. Roads were snow packed and a bit slippery in spots -- which made clinching the only alternative. Which only goes to prove the inspiration that Jim has been to me and I am sure to many others on the pipe boards. Though I am distraught to learn that Rolling Rock is made in St. Louis -- as I have actually been enjoying it during select times of late. Is there nothing sacred in beer any more? I know -- wrong thread -- sorry.


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> Late in posting, but on my commute home I enjoyed a bowl of Penzance in a no name meer that smokes wonderfully. Cold with blowing snow here in Iowa. Roads were snow packed and a bit slippery in spots -- which made clinching the only alternative. Which only goes to prove the inspiration that Jim has been to me and I am sure to many others on the pipe boards. Though I am distraught to learn that Rolling Rock is made in St. Louis -- as I have actually been enjoying it during select times of late. Is there nothing sacred in beer any more? I know -- wrong thread -- sorry.


Beer is sacred on this thread, even if it's brewed in the wrong place -- as long as it tastes like beer and has some alcohol in it. :beerchug: I've been neglecting the Darth Rader, so I filled its capacious bowl with SWR for my final smoke before setting forth into the frigid Rome winter again.


----------



## JimInks

Charlemagne in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple.


----------



## bluesman.54

freestoke said:


> Beer is sacred on this thread, even if it's brewed in the wrong place -- as long as it tastes like beer and has some alcohol in it. :beerchug: I've been neglecting the Darth Rader, so I filled its capacious bowl with SWR for my final smoke before setting forth into the frigid Rome winter again.


Thanks for clearing that up. I was worried about beer there for a second.

Just finished a bowl of Tilbury in a no name meer and had a bracer of Templeton Rye and am heading out into the frigid cold to shovel the sidewalks next door. Arghhhhh!


----------



## Emperor Zurg

bluesman.54 said:


> Just finished a bowl of Tilbury and a no name Beer and had a bracer of Templeton Rye...


Fixed that for you 

It was 8 below this morning here. I'm not shoveling squat in this weather, it's cold enough INside.
May fire up a bit of Harvest on the Hudson a little later to warm up a bit. Been neglecting my CG churchwarden so I made a 'Glass Sipper' out of it the other day. Looking forward to trying it out. Now I have 2 glass bottom cobs. 
ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo. Going to get a new smoke in a moment.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2003 black sandblasted medium bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant blowfish.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Emperor Zurg said:


> Fixed that for you
> 
> It was 8 below this morning here. I'm not shoveling squat in this weather, it's cold enough INside.
> May fire up a bit of Harvest on the Hudson a little later to warm up a bit. Been neglecting my CG churchwarden so I made a 'Glass Sipper' out of it the other day. Looking forward to trying it out. Now I have 2 glass bottom cobs.
> ipe:


ound: finally got it!

Anyone making snowmen, or igloos?

Having orange tea with FireDance. Thought it would be a good combo, but the orange dampened the fruitiness so it will be Jasmine or coffee next.


----------



## bluesman.54

Emperor Zurg said:


> Fixed that for you
> 
> It was 8 below this morning here. I'm not shoveling squat in this weather, it's cold enough INside.
> May fire up a bit of Harvest on the Hudson a little later to warm up a bit. Been neglecting my CG churchwarden so I made a 'Glass Sipper' out of it the other day. Looking forward to trying it out. Now I have 2 glass bottom cobs.
> ipe:


Very Funny! Thanks -- it was sure cold out there. Tomorrow I'll have to clear the drive and walks again but the wind will be down and it will be warmer. I just won't have as much to clear away. Still, a pipe and a bracer in definitely my warm up routine for shoveling snow in below zero weather.


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> ound: finally got it!
> 
> Anyone making snowmen, or igloos?
> 
> Having orange tea with FireDance. Thought it would be a good combo, but the orange dampened the fruitiness so it will be Jasmine or coffee next.


Still working on a Forever CG of Louisiana Flake, but I have my eye on the Sweet Rum Twist again. GH&Co. flakes seem to leave a more aesthetically pleasing ash than other tobaccos, dontcha think, or dontchoo?

Snowballs and snowmen are for places where snow is novelty. :lol: It's tough to play in three feet of snow cover without snowshoes, and snow doesn't pack very well when it's 0°F anyhow. You really don't see a lot of snowmen and such around here, but a lot of people X-country ski, snowboard, do downhill, snowshoe into the woods, etc. (And ride their accursed motorized entertainment vehicles, of course. :rant There is the occasional igloo in somebody's front yard, which is really pretty neat, and I'd guess you'd need a nice wet nor'easter just below freezing for the best construction materials. I would have loved to build an igloo when I was a kid, but I would have needed all the snow that has fallen on Newport News since 1900 to fall in one day to have made that possible.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Cube Silver in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer. Next will be VaPer Three Nuns in a mid-late 1930s straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished Rekamepip's Pressed October Blend in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank. Next is VaPer Three Nuns in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like lucite stem.


----------



## freestoke

I was hoping Joel's Harkness Rating would be something other than an Elo, but it's essentially the same. :spy: I'm about to get rolled up I think , but I've thrown the first dart! Gonna load up the Forever Gentleman with Sweet Rum Twist to steady my hand.


----------



## JimInks

Full Virginia Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## Nachman

Just smoked my first pipe in about nine days, Royal Yacht in an Eriksen rusticated Dublin.


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> Just smoked my first pipe in about nine days, Royal Yacht in an Eriksen rusticated Dublin.


If it has a saddle bit, I'm betting there's a joke in there somewhere. :smile: Glad you're feeling better, Nick! Reminds me of the old Phil Harris song, with a puff tweek, "Tell St. Peter at the Golden Gate that you hate to make him wait, but you've just got to have another Royal Yacht." (Ha! It still scans! :tu)

Wish I had some RY, but the KK is going to do okay I think. In the FourDot Canadian. p


----------



## TTecheTTe

Bump blitz @Nachman! He'll never get through the pearlies with that RG! Welcome back, Nick!



freestoke said:


> If it has a saddle bit, I'm betting there's a joke in there somewhere. :smile: Glad you're feeling better, Nick! Reminds me of the old Phil Harris song, with a puff tweek, "Tell St. Peter at the Golden Gate that you hate to make him wait, but you've just got to have another Royal Yacht." (Ha! It still scans! :tu)
> 
> Wish I had some RY, but the KK is going to do okay I think. In the FourDot Canadian. p


:r

Learning to play chess. I'm joining the lightening round tonight. ound:


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> I was hoping Joel's Harkness Rating would be something other than an Elo, but it's essentially the same. :spy: I'm about to get rolled up I think , but I've thrown the first dart! Gonna load up the Forever Gentleman with Sweet Rum Twist to steady my hand.


I understood that last sentence!!!


----------



## TTecheTTe

MarkC said:


> I understood that last sentence!!!


As did I! These freaks have started me on Chess, a sado-masochistc endeavor for a brain- damaged person. I'll keep telling myself "it's therapy." More Balkan Supreme. Maybe a drink.


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> As did I! These freaks have started me on Chess, a sado-masochistc endeavor for a brain- damaged person. I'll keep telling myself "it's therapy." More Balkan Supreme. Maybe a drink.


Was checking out chess.com, thinking Joel and I should use that! Really slick! You should check it out! (Thanks, Joel!)

More PA, but in the Forever Gentleman.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter. Hey, Freehand, you ever hear Tex Williams' version of "Smoke that cigarette?" it's not as fun as Phil Harris', but it's pretty good.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

My third and final @madbricky blend, Jameson's Folly in a Graco Ocean


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 2004 smooth long stem Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3.


----------



## JimInks

Dockworker in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin.


----------



## Emperor Zurg

Well I don't get an 'afternoon smoke break' very often but I did today.
Had some Deep Hollow in a MM Washington (replete with ceramic inner tube and balsa-wood plug).
This is some nice, fragrant tobacco. Anyone who likes lightly topped aromatics would enjoy it methinks.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Rekamepip's Pressed October Blend in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank.


----------



## JimInks

Germain's Brown Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing Angler's Dream in a 2003 paneled black grain relief medium bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant freehand sitter with a smooth rim. Next is VaPer Three Nuns in a 2001 smooth full bend St. Patrick's Day Peterson 03.


----------



## JimInks

Dockworker in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

The last of my DE Meatpie in a MM cob. Headed by the bloodbank and then I'm going home to jar up all my discontinued Middleton tobaccos that landed today.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## freestoke

Tobias Lutz said:


> The last of my DE Meatpie in a MM cob. Headed by the bloodbank and then I'm going home to jar up all my discontinued Middleton tobaccos *that landed today*.


The landscape here, with the ferocious wind and blowing snow, reminds of The Thing from Another World, which I watched just the other day. It makes me suspect that you might be feeding The Thing, Tobias. I'm setting up the wire mesh and generators just in case. :spy:

There can be no pipe smoking out there today, but luckily I'm in here, puffing comfortably away at a Forever Legend of Louisiana Flake with nice St. Louis Rolling Rock in hand. :beerchug:


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Count Pulaski in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo. Next is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09).


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking - *SURPRISE!* - Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter. There have been other surprises today, too. 16 jackasses did not vote for Greg Maddox for the Hall of Fame, but he got in anyway. So did Tom Glavine and Frank Thomas. The guy I feel sorry for is Craig Biggio, who missed by 2 votes. I was happy to see known steroid cheats Bonds, Clemens and Palmeiro lose ground, and in fact, Palmeiro's vote total was so low, he's fallen off the ballot now. But 16 people did not for Maddox, and Armando Benitez and Jacque Jones each got one vote?


----------



## JimInks

Black Lung in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

McClelland Chocolate Cream in a bent LaRocca Novo


----------



## JimInks

Tilbury in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front. Now, it's Old Dark Fired in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## freestoke

Something resembling a nice day today! Gonna pack a cob with the last of the SWR for the ride, then it'll be all Dart Mix later this afternoon. And I'm off! :car:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Frog Morton Cellar in a Dr. Grabow Royalton


----------



## JimInks

Half way through smoking year 1963 Philip Morris Field and Stream in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque.


----------



## JimInks

Voodoo Queen in a 1978 slight bend CAO Turk's Head Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Three Friars in a 1980 black rusticated rough top Jobey E27 Stromboli extra egg-shaped poker. Smoke up, fellas!


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Roma Vita in a 1979 signed Rossi Oom Paul 1886 natural.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

4th Generation 1931 in a Savinelli Toscana


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

VaPer Three Nuns in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe. Next is VaPer Three Nuns in a mid-late 1930s straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair.


----------



## JimInks

Germain's Brown Flake in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil 99 Acorn with a lucite ferrule and stem.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit. One of my favorite pipes.


----------



## cpmcdill

Savinelli Cavendish in a refurbished estate Grabow Golden Duke (filter removed). Might go next for some Sutliff Voo Doo Queen.


----------



## freestoke

You gotta get some codger tobacco for that Grabow, Christopher! Prince Albert and Sir Walter Raleigh spring to mind. :tu


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo Now, it's VaPer Three Nuns in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like lucite stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

freestoke said:


> You gotta get some codger tobacco for that Grabow, Christopher! Prince Albert and Sir Walter Raleigh spring to mind. :tu


Surprisingly, I've never tried either, The only OTCs I've tried have been Carter Hall (which I like a lot), Capt Black Royal (which was pretty good), and Borkum Riff Rum (okay). But I probably should keep some codger tobacco around for days when I'm in a codger kind of mood.


----------



## JimInks

Sail Yellow in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple.


----------



## bluesman.54

LNF in a full bent, smooth, Tim West again. Enjoying football and basketball while its 40 degrees out side and the snow is melting --Yea! Cold front moving tomorrow, but at least we'll get rid of some of the snow. Life is Good!


----------



## freestoke

cpmcdill said:


> Surprisingly, I've never tried either, The only OTCs I've tried have been Carter Hall (which I like a lot), Capt Black Royal (which was pretty good), and Borkum Riff Rum (okay). But I probably should keep some codger tobacco around for days when I'm in a codger kind of mood.


Carter Hall would be in third spot for me, but people tend to put SWR, PA, and CH in the same group, the order varying person to person. PA is my favorite with SWR right behind. Smoke 'em both a lot.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some more Dunhill Green Mixture in a Gatlinburlier house pipe. I'm performing the classic "How many bowls does it take to get to the bottom of a 50g tin" experiment. I figure if I rotate through my 8 pipes that are designated for Aromatics, I will get a realistic average as they all vary in bowl size.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

1980s Union Leader in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque.


----------



## Desertlifter

Peterson's Perfect Plug in a cob dip.


----------



## bluesman.54

Penzance is a small slightly bent Caminetto Business with a long briar shank. Enjoying football, waiting on dinner to be served. Life is Good!


----------



## freestoke

Desertlifter said:


> *PPP* in a cob dip.


You were letting the newbies off easy again, Brian. :nono:

PA in a Forever CG. p


----------



## Desertlifter

freestoke said:


> You were letting the newbies off easy again, Brian. :nono:
> 
> PA in a Forever CG. p


Seems to be a cob kind of afternoon.

PPP? Wouldn't want the cognoscenti to think I was burning Paper Plate Potpourri, now would I?

On the other hand, mystery has its value I suppose - my post was more mini-skirt than mid-calf. ipe:


----------



## freestoke

Desertlifter said:


> PPP? Wouldn't want the cognoscenti to think I was burning Paper Plate Potpourri, now would I?


The cognoscenti know that I have all the Paper Plate Potpourri ever produced and have never given away so much as a bowlful.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Alexander Bridge in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega. Next is VaPer Three Nuns in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend apple.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 2004 smooth long stem Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3.


----------



## Emperor Zurg

FM Cellar in a MM freehand. Solid 2 hour smoke for me, even with a small air gap at the bottom. The tall bowl on this sucker sure lets the baccy flavors develop a lot more than in my regular cobs. However, I seem to like the 'developed' flavor of burleys (and burley-based aromatics) more than virginias or latkias so far. So I stopped at a gas station and bought a pouch of Prince Albert to give that a try in the (hopefully) near future. I'd have to check with Jim but I think PA qualifies as an official 'codger burley'. Perhaps I will enter codgerdom before my time.
:crutch: :nono:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Emperor Zurg said:


> I'd have to check with Jim but I think PA qualifies as an official 'codger burley'.


Next time you order, throw in a pouch of Velvet. It's my favorite "Codger Burley"


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Keepin' on with the aromatic Davidoff in a bent LaRocca Nova


----------



## Emperor Zurg

Tobias Lutz said:


> Next time you order, throw in a pouch of Velvet. It's my favorite "Codger Burley"


I'll have to try it. Fascinating review I've found...



> kymidnight (3) 2012-12-21
> ★☆☆☆
> 
> This stuff tastes like an old dirt gym sock that has been used to clean up a puppies "accident". Flavor is mild, which is fortunate, because if it were any stronger it would got from horrible to a form of torture. Wife wasn't fond of the room note, and she's usually pretty easy. I cannot realistically imagine a scenario where I would be tempted to ever smoke this again. Ever.
> 
> Nobody has rated this review yet.


Another reviewer said that Prince Albert tastes like 'urine-soaked cardboard'. That's half the reason I decided to pick up a pouch 

Here it is...



> The pouch smell was bland. It packed with difficulty; constantly springing up over the top of the bowl no matter how I tamped it. I can only be thankful that I did not light this stuff up in my own house. First light elicited an odor not completely unlike what I imagine a fireman's dirty socks to smell like. And it tasted just as bad as it smelled; maybe worse. The first thing that came to mind when I tasted this stuff was "urine soaked cardboard".
> 
> I have never had the occasion of putting a urine soaked piece of cardboard in my mouth, but there are some things that one can just imagine how they must smell and taste. And after smoking Prince Albert, I found myself imagining just how good a piece of pee stained cardboard must taste. It really is that bad.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## cpmcdill

Lane LL-7 in a MM cob, for my first pipe of the day.


----------



## JimInks

Germain's Brown Flake in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS. And listening to the A-Roid talk on the XM.


----------



## bluesman.54

1792 in an old, slightly bent, rusticated, Business Caminetto. I love this tobacco. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

McClelland's #24 in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg (Charatan second).


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Halberg Yellow in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob. Next is Royal Yacht in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## JimInks

Germain's Brown Flake in a 2002 black pebble finish straight Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano Billiard. This will last a while.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Classic Burley Kake in a 2013 straight 5th Avenue DGE Nose warmer cob. Now, it's VaPer Three Nuns in a mid-late 1930s straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair.


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> 1792 in an old, slightly bent, rusticated, Business Caminetto. I love this tobacco. Life is Good!


You need to write a quick review on the Tobacco of the Year thread!

The last bowl of Glengarry Flake. I think I already "finished" this once, but before I could do the last two bowls I lost the jar. :spy: It's going to stay finished this time!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Davidoff in a Graco Ocean. I love this pipe because of the swirly cobalt stem :biggrin: (it smokes well too)


----------



## JimInks

Germain's Brown Flake in a 2014 Rekamepip smooth short shank slight bend olive wood poker.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 2004 smooth long stem Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was MacBaren Halberg Green in a straight 1979 MM Legend. Now, it's VaPer Three Nuns in a 2001 smooth full bend St. Patrick's Day Peterson 03.


----------



## LewZephyr

I had a tin come in from CBid:
Davidoff Green Mixture
The tin smelled like raisins.
Was a nice smoke, maybe a little wet, but I did enjoy it.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

More of the same in my Zurg Glass Sipper. I'm only 6 bowls in to this tin, so I still have a ways to go beofre this experiment is over


----------



## JimInks

Sail Yellow in a 1980s made in London no name smooth straight apple.


----------



## freestoke

Tobacco bonanza day! :banana: Another pound of 3BM and a couple tubs of PA and SWR from 4noggins via USPS, then 5 cans of Ennerdale and Royal Yacht, plus two of Elizabethan Mixture from smokingpipes via UPS. Once again USPS wins the delivery race, despite a full day head start for UPS. 

Decided to put that 3BM to immediate use, with a 50/50 mix of 3BM and SRT. Cookies in the oven with the BBQ. p


----------



## Marlow

It doesn't happen as much anymore, but twice today I have not been able to decifer acronyms, HTF and 3BM. I do dread asking, but I will anyway, so what do they mean?


----------



## JimInks

1941 George Washington Pipe Tobacco in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank.


----------



## freestoke

Marlow said:


> It doesn't happen as much anymore, but twice today I have not been able to decifer acronyms, HTF and 3BM. I do dread asking, but I will anyway, so what do they mean?


*
Hard To Find, Three Blind Moose.* 3BM is a main component of Dart Mix, along with KK, 5B and PA|SWR. Right now it's straight KK.


----------



## Marlow

freestoke said:


> *
> Hard To Find, Three Blind Moose.* 3BM is a main component of Dart Mix, along with KK, 5B and PA|SWR. Right now it's straight KK.


Thanks. :smile:


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking MacBaren Cube Silver in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## JimInks

Pine Hills in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Top Shelf in a 1980 raw sienna light relief Rossi 1886 Visconte 245 Oom Paul with an Amber colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing smoking MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## cpmcdill

Tobacco Salad in a MM cob. 

TS is a tin where I mix the small amounts left of other tins and bags of mostly burley and lightly aromatic cavendish. It's the "nice room note" blend I use when my wife's in no mood for the Latakia aroma.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2003 black sandblasted medium bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant blowfish. Next will be VaPer Three Nuns in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few moments early: Light Heart Virginia in a smooth 1977 Medley (GBD second) medium bend billiard with a flat underside.


----------



## Thirston

McClelland's Old Dog in an old Kaywoodie Grecian canadian.


----------



## Scott W.

JimInks said:


> Listing this a few moments early: Light Heart Virginia in a smooth 1977 Medley (GBD second) medium bend billiard with a flat underside.


Jim I am very curious. How many bowls of tobacco do you smoke per day and how many pipes do you have? You seem to have a hell of a rotation and go through quite a few bowls.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Dockworker in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Scott W. said:


> Jim I am very curious. How many bowls of tobacco do you smoke per day and how many pipes do you have? You seem to have a hell of a rotation and go through quite a few bowls.


I have no idea how many bowls I smoke a day. I've never counted them. I smoke a lot because I work at home, which of course means I smoke all day and night! As for pipes, I have about 250. And I still have some cigars to smoke. I used to smoke one a day, but not lately.


----------



## Scott W.

JimInks said:


> I have no idea how many bowls I smoke a day. I've never counted them. I smoke a lot because I work at home, which of course means I smoke all day and night! As for pipes, I have about 250. And I still have some cigars to smoke. I used to smoke one a day, but not lately.


Wow, I'd love to see the collection. I worked from home for almost 2 years but really couldn't smoke in the house unfortunately. Do you have any pictures of the pipes?(sorry for thread jacking)


----------



## JimInks

Scott W. said:


> Wow, I'd love to see the collection. I worked from home for almost 2 years but really couldn't smoke in the house unfortunately. Do you have any pictures of the pipes?(sorry for thread jacking)


I did post some, but not all, on a thread on another forum. I dunno if the people here would want me to link to it though. They'd probably consider it to be inappropriate.


----------



## Scott W.

JimInks said:


> I did post some, but not all, on a thread on another forum. I dunno if the people here would want me to link to it though. They'd probably consider it to be inappropriate.


Probably but if you can put some up here, Thad be cool. Or pm me the site


----------



## LewZephyr

Sutliffe Barbados Plantation in a Cob


----------



## freestoke

Coming to the end of a Forever CG of Elizabethan mixture. Seems pretty decent! I think I had a few cans of this in college, but they looked like this (probably a temp image):


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot. Next will be VaPer Three Nuns in a mid-late 1930s straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair.


----------



## JimInks

Germain's Brown Flake in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil 99 Acorn with a lucite ferrule and stem.


----------



## freestoke

Finishing up the scraps on the plate in the Darth Rader, wondering how people fall for the "balanced golf ball" commercials. They market this useless thing that floats the ball, so that the light side winds up on top, at which point you mark it, so you can putt that heavy spot to roll along the line rather than askew to the line. Theoretically, the ball will rolls straighter this. A) You can do this with a small glass glass of water with enough salt dissolved in it to float the ball, which is far cheaper than the magic plastic cup they're selling. B) That spot will change the instant you hit the ball, and probably will also change with temperature. C) The amount of deflection due to the wind, grain, and imperfections on the green will overwhelm the minute changes that an "unbalanced" golf ball will cause, at least within the specs of a new ball (or even well-played) ball. I'm surprised they didn't work in "quantum" or "angular momentum" into the ad, just to show how scientific it is and all. Like HL Menken said, nobody ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the American public. :tsk:


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## JimInks

Voodoo Queen in a 1978 slight bend CAO Turk's Head Meer.


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> Finishing up the scraps on the plate in the Darth Rader, wondering how people fall for the "balanced golf ball" commercials. They market this useless thing that floats the ball, so that the light side winds up on top, at which point you mark it, so you can putt that heavy spot to roll along the line rather than askew to the line. Theoretically, the ball will rolls straighter this. A) You can do this with a small glass glass of water with enough salt dissolved in it to float the ball, which is far cheaper than the magic plastic cup they're selling. B) That spot will change the instant you hit the ball, and probably will also change with temperature. C) The amount of deflection due to the wind, grain, and imperfections on the green will overwhelm the minute changes that an "unbalanced" golf ball will cause, at least within the specs of a new ball (or even well-played) ball. I'm surprised they didn't work in "quantum" or "angular momentum" into the ad, just to show how scientific it is and all. Like HL Menken said, nobody ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the American public. :tsk:


You'd think they'd at least get "gluten-free" in there...
I've noticed that, of all athletic endeavors, golfing is the one in which every participant is convinced that they could beat the best, if they just had the right equipment...


----------



## JimInks

VaPer Three Nuns in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Rinaldo Straight Grain egg.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Firing up the usual Davidoff in a my Zurg Glass Sipper. This time I'm attempting to learn the technique of "musketballing".


----------



## JimInks

Light Heart Virginia in a 1979 Ascorti Business KS Oom Paul.


----------



## JimInks

Germain's Brown Flake in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS.


----------



## LewZephyr

Planta Anno MMVI in a cob


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a bit early: Virginia Spice in a 2014 Rekamepip smooth short shank slight bend olive wood poker.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in an old grain relief, partly smooth full bend "V" shape bowl Ben Wade Prominence freehand with the letter A and the numeral 2 in circles. Next is the last of this tin of VaPer Three Nuns in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

I'm green with Davidoff in a Gatlinburlier house pipe, sitting here chuckling to myself as the city prepares to shut down over the chance of 1" of snow ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in an old grain relief, partly smooth full bend "V" shape bowl Ben Wade Prominence freehand with the letter A and the numeral 2 in circles. Next is the last of this tin of VaPer Three Nuns in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Tilbury in a smooth 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton.


----------



## JimInks

Alexander Bridge in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## LewZephyr

Davidoff Green Mixture in a cob


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking J. Fox Hibernia in a straight 1979 MM Legend. Next is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09).


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Davidoff green in a large LaRocca Novo


----------



## JimInks

Light Heart Virginia in a 1983 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing Germain's Brown Flake in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil 99 Acorn with a lucite ferrule and stem. Next is Three Friars in a smooth briar calabash shaped Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier JR Fait Main with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Rekamepip's Winter Blend in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## LewZephyr

Lane 1Q in my cob


----------



## freestoke

I've about decided to get my own cable modem and router combo. This means I could be without internet for days as I try to make the switchover with Time Warner. :faint: 'All I wanted to do was set up a new cable account, but 36 hours later I've lost the will to live' -- Patrick Stewart.

It all results from having this ancient Apple Air Express doodad that has become obsolescent and Apple's iPAD being cleverly engineered to refuse to connect to an unprotected network. How nice of them to make this decision for us, but there you have it -- call it the nanny internet, which protects you from your dark side. The problem comes with the TV, which will happily hook up to the old airport express as long as there is no password on it. With a password, it can't even find the signal! :ask: So it's either the iPAD or the TV, but that can be fixed with new wireless router, so I might as well get the modem with it and get rid of the monthly payments to rent the Time Warner modem while I'm at it. 

Having some more JP and Elizabethan in the Forever Legend.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Davidoff in a Dr. G Duke. What a juxtaposition :biggrin:


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega. Now, it's Light Heart Virginia in a 1983 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in an early '70s sandblasted Savinelli 315 Prince.


----------



## LewZephyr

Astley's No 55 Elizabethan in a mini meerschaum


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing Alexander Bridge in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega. Next is Best Brown Flake in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank.


----------



## JimInks

Three Friars in a 1980 black rusticated rough top Jobey E27 Stromboli extra egg-shaped poker.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Top Shelf in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Year 1941 George Washington Cut Plug in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank. Now, it's Light Heart Virginia in a 1982 near full bend egg shaped Ascorti Business KS with a black ferrule and saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Russ' cinnamon roll in a cob. Nice during this cold weather.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished with this bowl of MacBaren Halberg Green in a straight 1979 MM Legend.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

My next to last bowl of Davidoff Green Mixture in a Dr. Grabow Smooth Riviera. It looks like I will get 21 bowls out of my 50g tin, using 11 various sized pipes. This equals exactly 12 bowls per ounce. Moving forward I now have a rough idea of what to expect in regards to longevity when I crack open a ribbon cut tin. Soon I'll have to do a similar experiment with a flake as I imagine the results will be different.


----------



## JimInks

Moments away from smoking Best Brown Flake in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Trying PA for the first time. I really like the burley nuttiness. Think I'll look for some more of these.


----------



## Nachman

FVF in a rusticated Savinelli bent apple


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## JimInks

Best Brown Flake in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking MacBaren Cube Bronze in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rockcob poker.


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> FVF in a rusticated Savinelli bent apple


And I'm stuck with Elizabethan Mixture. Could be worse, I suppose. p


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was MacBaren Cube Silver in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer. Now, it's Dockworker in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some McClelland Drama Reserve in a smooth, straight Dr. Grabow Royalton. ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Tobias Lutz said:


> Some McClelland Drama Reserve in a smooth, straight Dr. Grabow Royalton. ipe:


Drama Reserve is one of my favorites! I have a big stack of the Drama Reserve tins.


----------



## freestoke

Three Blind Moose mixed with the Paper Plate Potpourri, mostly crispy Elizabethan Mixture scraps. Pretty good, actually! Better than Elizabethan Mixture alone, I think, and certainly better than the scraps of it on the plate. And Rolling Rock, the erstwhile Pennsylvania beer that wound up owned by the Belgian conglomerate Anheuser-Bush InBev and brewed in Newark. It puts the Anheuser Busch corporate address, St. Louis, Missouri, on the label to confuse everybody. :beerchug:


----------



## JimInks

Fox and Hound in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021.


----------



## JimInks

Alexander Bridge in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

El wedo del milagro said:


> Drama Reserve is one of my favorites! I have a big stack of the Drama Reserve tins.


I can see why-that was my first bowl from a sample Shemp sent me and it was AWESOME! I've never smoked anything quite like that. I foresee some tins in my future :biggrin:


----------



## freestoke

Gigmaster went on vacation and left our chess game dangling, but his two weeks were up this morning and he lost on time. Nobody wants to play with me. out: I think I'll go smoke worms. out: I see he logged in last week, so he's still around I suppose. 

Actually, I'm smoking some Elizabethan Mixture, made somewhat more interesting with a smattering of the PPP containing scraps of 1Q and Sweet Rum Twist.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot. Next is Light Heart Virginia in a 1982 near full bend egg shaped Ascorti Business KS with a black ferrule and saddle stem.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

McClelland Yenidje Highlander in a Savinelli Fuoco. I need to head back to town and possibly go get the kids because it has begun to snow and my dear wife is petrified of driving in snow (particularly with the kids in the car).


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## JimInks

Dockworker in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Voodoo Queen in a 1978 slight bend CAO Turk's Head Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished MacBaren Halberg Red in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. Next is Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Dan Midnight Ride in a medium bent Larocca Novo


----------



## Nachman

Dunhill Liz Mix in a Sav. Not a great tobacco, but inoffensive and the room note doesn't seem to bother SWMBO.


----------



## Benton629

Just finished a tin of Dunhill London Mixture in my Nording Valhalla 203.


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> Dunhill Liz Mix in a Sav. Not a great tobacco, but inoffensive and the room note doesn't seem to bother SWMBO.


Yeah. Incredibly ordinary, isn't it? Still half a can left for me. Really pretty tin art though.

Been smoking 1Q and SRT all day. Seems like a very nice mix. p


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Nachman said:


> Dunhill Liz Mix in a Sav. Not a great tobacco, but inoffensive and the room note doesn't seem to bother SWMBO.


Have you tried Dunhill Elizabethan Match from P&C? It's much better than the new DE, although it's a more pungent smoke because it has more perique. It's not an exact match to the old DE, but its certainly closer than the new stuff.

Just finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2013 MM straight Legend. Next is Light Heart Virginia in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Sugar Barrel in a MM cob.


----------



## LewZephyr

H&H Louisiana Red Flake in MM cob


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot. Now, it's Dockworker in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Drew Estate Toasted Black Cavendish in a Gatlinburlier Housepipe


----------



## JimInks

Count Pulaski in a 2003 Ural full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter. Next is MacBaren Halberg Yellow in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## LewZephyr

Davidoff Green Mixture in the MM cob


----------



## JimInks

Just finished Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1984 MM General cob. Next is Angler's Dream in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard.


----------



## freestoke

I think it's above freezing. :shock: I think I'll celebrate with a bowl of straight PA, the Forever Gentleman is raising his hand.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## Nachman

Stonehaven in a BIG Savinelli Zulu. I was puffing pretty hard and it lasted a little over an hour.


----------



## Branzig

freestoke said:


> I think it's above freezing. :shock: I think I'll celebrate with a bowl of straight PA, the Forever Gentleman is raising his hand.


It's 25 right now here 

But I am still outside, enjoying my Squadron 8.

It's a local blend from a tobacconist near by. He mixes red and orange Virginias with some smooth black cavendish. Delicious and a quick burner...which is important when it's 25 degrees out :laugh:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Voodoo Queen in a 1978 slight bend CAO Turk's Head Meer. Next is Three Friars in a smooth briar calabash shaped Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier JR Fait Main with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Halberg Red in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. Next is Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## JimInks

Pine Hills in a straight 2012 Rekamepip made Sugar Barrel pipe.


----------



## bluesman.54

Even though I have a cold I just finished shoveling 5" of snow from our walks, drive and the ones next door. Sitting down to enjoy a bowl of PPP in an old, full bent Caminetto, Business, KS, #175 . It is good to be in my heated man cave and recliner so - Life is Good! In fact, it is so good -- I may even take a nap today!


----------



## Benton629

Dunhill Royal yacht







In my Vauen Regent 142


----------



## JimInks

Light Heart Virginia in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## Branzig

Squadron Leader here...

I think I may be over this blend though, it just doesn't do anything for me any longer. I have 3/4 of a mason jar filled that will be up for trade shortly I believe!


----------



## JimInks

Solent Mixture in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mixture no. 79 in a MM cob. 
Picked up a pouch today to see what the deal was with this rather "controversial" tobacco, And found it rather pleasant. A nice burley with a light fragrance of licorice or anise, with maybe some other scents. Many reviewers have called it soapy, but I didn't find it that way.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Old Vienna in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A mixture of DE's Heirloom Cherry and Black Vanilla Cavendish in a Yellow Dr. Grabow Color Duke.


----------



## JimInks

I'm listing this early: Roma Vita in a 1979 signed Rossi Oom Paul 1886 natural.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of PPP in straight, smooth Caminetto egg from the Ascorti Radice era. It even has a reg #. Enjoying the warmth of my man cave and watching Iowa State - Oklahoma. Life is Good!


----------



## BlueDevil07

Deep Hollow in a Dr. G Duke.


----------



## Nachman

Branzig said:


> Squadron Leader here...
> 
> I think I may be over this blend though, it just doesn't do anything for me any longer. I have 3/4 of a mason jar filled that will be up for trade shortly I believe!


Hold on to that Sqadron Leader. I have some with about seven years age on it, and while quite mild, it has an excellent flavour.


----------



## Branzig

Nachman said:


> Hold on to that Sqadron Leader. I have some with about seven years age on it, and while quite mild, it has an excellent flavour.


I'm not patient enough for that! I would smoke it by then I am sure :lol:


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was MacBaren Cube Bronze in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rockcob poker, followed by MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo. Next is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front.


----------



## freestoke

Branzig said:


> I'm not patient enough for that! I would smoke it by then I am sure :lol:


I'm not sure it has so much to do with patience as falling dreadfully behind the demand curve as TAD creates a glut. "What's this in the back of the drawer? Squadron Leader! Had to be from five years ago when DanR bombed me with a 30-bag sampler of English blends. :shock:"

It's an aromatic day, with a DartMix wannabe of KK and 3BM, sans 5B and PA.


----------



## bluesman.54

I agree with freestoke. TAD has led me to find things I have forgotten I had. But it is always a pleasant surprise. And I agree with Nachman -- save the Squadron Leader. The time will come when you will be glad you did.

Enjoying a bowl of PPP in a huge straight old Caminetto Business. It's one of my favorite pipes. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1984 MM General cob. Next is Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## Benton629

Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture in my Peterson 999.


----------



## cpmcdill

Penzance in a Brewster straight billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Pine Hills in a 2013 MM straight Legend. Now, it's MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

The last of my DE Heirloom Cherry and Toasted Black Cavendish in a straight, blue Dr. Grabow Viscount. ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Count Pulaski in a 2003 Ural full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer.Now it's Three Friars in a 1980 three quarter bend briar Butz-Choquin 55 skull bowl pipe.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Hope everyone is surviving global warming. Lux Twist in a Forever Country Gent. p


----------



## Branzig

House blend this afternoon for me.

Something entitled "MacArthur's Revenge." It's a super smokey English with some black cavendish in it to smooth it out.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1970s three quarter bend half smooth, half rusticated Savinelli Autograph 4 with a lucite stem and ferrule. Now, it's Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## Branzig

Sammy G FVF.

Only got to smoke half the bowl though out:


----------



## JimInks

Year 1963 Philip Morris Field and Stream in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque.


----------



## JimInks

L.J. Heart Virginia in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## Branzig

Squadron Leader.

Thought I might change my mind on it. Still don't like it


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Match Edgeworth Ready Rub in a Savinelli Toscana


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking J. Fox Hibernia in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rockcob poker. Next is Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## Nachman

FVF for my after lunch pipe. It has been so bitterly cold, I have had to smoke inside so I have been smoking tobacco with an inoffensive room note such as FVF and Stonehaven. I am beginning to crave something with more punch like Sliced Brown Twist or something with a richer flavor like Accountants Mixture.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## cpmcdill

Tambolaka in a Roma bent churchwarden.

After @splattttttt sent me a sample of it last week, my wife took a great liking to it, and ordered a bag of ready-rubbed Tambo and a couple of churchwardens to smoke it in. She was kind enough to let me help her break in the Roma.


----------



## MarkC

cpmcdill said:


> She was kind enough to let me help her break in the Roma.


In the memory of a missing member... 
oooh, errrr....


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## LewZephyr

Davidoff Green Mixture in the MM cob


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## splattttttt

cpmcdill said:


> Tambolaka in a Roma bent churchwarden.
> 
> After @splattttttt sent me a sample of it last week, my wife took a great liking to it, and ordered a bag of ready-rubbed Tambo and a couple of churchwardens to smoke it in. She was kind enough to let me help her break in the Roma.


a kind Lady indeed!
Cheers~


----------



## JimInks

Angler's Dream in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Fox and Hound in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some H&H Classic Burley Kake in a Dr. Grabow smooth Duke


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Nachman said:


> FVF for my after lunch pipe. It has been so bitterly cold, I have had to smoke inside so I have been smoking tobacco with an inoffensive room note such as FVF and Stonehaven. I am beginning to crave something with more punch like Sliced Brown Twist or something with a richer flavor like Accountants Mixture.


Our bitter cold is inside! Not too cold, but with the humidity it's the bone-chilling cool that you just can't escape. Did you get more snow? Stay safe! More LTF!


----------



## JimInks

Kentucky Planter in a 1979 smooth medium bend billiard made in Israel.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## Nachman

TTecheTTe said:


> Our bitter cold is inside! Not too cold, but with the humidity it's the bone-chilling cool that you just can't escape. Did you get more snow? Stay safe! More LTF!


We are getting an inch or two or three every other day with single digit temps at night and wind chills around zero or below most of the time. As you know, houses on the Southern plains are not built to withstand that kind of weather, but I have recently had the house calked and weatherproofed and have a new central heat unit. I usually keep the house at 76*F and much of the time lately, 69*F is the best it can maintain.


----------



## jjashikki

Nachman said:


> We are getting an inch or two or three every other day with single digit temps at night and wind chills around zero or below most of the time. As you know, houses on the Southern plains are not built to withstand that kind of weather, but I have recently had the house calked and weatherproofed and have a new central heat unit. I usually keep the house at 76*F and much of the time lately, 69*F is the best it can maintain.


Ahh we've been getting hammered in Boston too, and for some reason my street in particular has been getting hit with an extra couple inches every storm...

Also I'm not sure if flat roofs are common in your area but if you get more than around 2 feet of snow built up on it you might need to clear it off, especially if you don't have heat escaping the house through the roof to melt it. I'm a structural engineer so whenever I see flat roofs with tons of snow on it I get concerned.


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> We are getting an inch or two or three every other day with single digit temps at night and wind chills around zero or below most of the time. As you know, houses on the Southern plains are not built to withstand that kind of weather, but I have recently had the house calked and weatherproofed and have a new central heat unit. I usually keep the house at 76*F and much of the time lately, 69*F is the best it can maintain.


If that's natural gas forced air, it's better at 69º. At 76º inside with outside temp in the teens, unless there's a small lake in your living room, you become mummified from the dry air and small lightening bolts will radiate from your fingers as you are transformed into a walking Tesla coil. And why wouldn't houses in Oklahoma have really good insulation? I'd think you'd save as much on air conditioning as points north save on heating.


----------



## JimInks

Fox and Hound in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite stem with cream swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing up this bowl of MacBaren Cube Silver in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer. Next is Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## Branzig

Nightcap in my Savi


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Pine Hills in a straight 2012 Rekamepip made Sugar Barrel pipe. Next is Triple Play in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 Smooth Poker.


----------



## JimInks

Voodoo Queen in a 1978 slight bend CAO Turk's Head Meer.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Nachman said:


> We are getting an inch or two or three every other day with single digit temps at night and wind chills around zero or below most of the time. As you know, houses on the Southern plains are not built to withstand that kind of weather, but I have recently had the house calked and weatherproofed and have a new central heat unit. I usually keep the house at 76*F and much of the time lately, 69*F is the best it can maintain.


Ah, wish I there! I love :smow: I would be happy to be a mummy, Jim if but natural gas just can't dehumidify high humidity like electric.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JRM03

Meerschaum Patriot and some Dark Twist Roll Cake.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## JimInks

Count Pulaski in a 2003 Ural full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Voo Doo Queen in a Grabow Golden Duke


----------



## Zdriller

Comoy's Cask No. 5 in my "Shah" Meer


----------



## Thirston

Dunhill Elizabethan in an old Marxman bdog.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of 1940s Prince Albert spiced with rum in a 2002 medium bend sandblasted Stanwell Golden Danish 139. Next is Dockworker in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Full Virginia Flake in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Pine Hills in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega. Now, it's L.J. Heart Virginia in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Rekamepip's January Blend in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## Branzig

FM Cellar in a 1950's Captain Browne


----------



## Tobias Lutz

H&H Classic Burley Kake in a Dr. Grabow Rustic Freehand


----------



## LewZephyr

Had 2 bowls of CAO Eileen's Dream in mm cob this afternoon.


----------



## cpmcdill

Squadron Leader in a Brewster straight billiard


----------



## JimInks

I just finished smoking MacBaren Cube Bronze in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rockcob poker. Next is L.J. Heart Virginia in a 1982 near full bend egg shaped Ascorti Business KS with a black ferrule and saddle stem.


----------



## freestoke

Washing down some Old Mil watching the moguls with RY in the TwoDot apple.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

H&H Classic Burley Kake in a Dr. Grabow Big Pipe. About to leave for a suprise appointment with my dentist to fix the tooth that broke off yesterday :frusty:


----------



## cpmcdill

Squadron Leader mixed 50/50 with Sutliff Byzantium. The SB kicked up the SL a notch and brought in some spiciness and a more forward Latakia presence.


----------



## JimInks

Dockworker in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin.


----------



## Branzig

Penzance in my cobb. Having to smoke quick in this blizzard!!!


----------



## JimInks

Mostly done with this bowl of Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## Desertlifter

Temporally displaced, but 'twas the time of the burn....

ODF in my Sav LBSS bent dip. Stouter flakes love that pipe - need to give IF or IO a shot in it.


----------



## JimInks

L.J. Heart Virginia in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing Pine Hills in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega. Next is Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some PS 4th Generation 1931 in a straight Medico rustic Windsor.


----------



## Benton629

Dunhill My Mixture in my Savinelli bionda 504


----------



## JimInks

Solent Mixture in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Old Vienna in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg. Next is Dockworker in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

C&D Berry Good in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mixture no. 79 in a MM cob


----------



## JimInks

The ground is whiter than Santa's beard here. Happened very quickly, too. Just finished smoking Alexander Bridge in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega. Next is Three Friars in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland stem.


----------



## Branzig

A little FM Bayou in my Captain Browne! ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Scottish blend mac Baren in my Sav.


----------



## Branzig

Red Raparee in my 1960s Mastersen Freehand


----------



## Nachman

Royal Yacht in a rusticated Eriksen Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Voodoo Queen in a 1978 slight bend CAO Turk's Head Meer.


----------



## JimInks

A few moments away from smoking MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## JimInks

Dockworker in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin.


----------



## freestoke

cpmcdill said:


> Mixture no. 79 in a MM cob


 It occurs to me that there is a way to smoke M79. Hugh Hefner loaded his Dunhill Canadian with M79, lit it once and let it go out immediately then carried it around the party and maybe every ten or fifteen minutes give it another shot, sort of like one of those toxic Glade asthmatic detectors marketed as air fresheners.

I seem to be stuck on Royal Yacht today.


----------



## 2smoke

Smoking Smitty's blend this snowy afternoon.


----------



## LewZephyr

freestoke said:


> It occurs to me that there is a way to smoke M79. Hugh Hefner loaded his Dunhill Canadian with M79, lit it once and let it go out immediately then carried it around the party and maybe every ten or fifteen minutes give it another shot, sort of like one of those toxic Glade asthmatic detectors marketed as air fresheners.


I got some M79 as a gift from my Mother In Law when she heard I was smoking a pipe. It was something that brought back fond memories of her Grandad.
When I tried it around the family, everyone was like WOW, that smells awesome. I just kept thinking it had hints like an old woman sprayed too much perfume and walked by you.
You know the type where you taste and smell it at the same time.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished Count Pulaski in a 2003 Ural full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer. Next is FVF in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I had a bowl of Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Dr. G while driving to work (they have me on the night shift today and tomorrow).


----------



## JimInks

L.J. Heart Virginia in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing Pine Hills in a straight 2012 Rekamepip made Sugar Barrel pipe. Next is Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Voodoo Queen in a Grabow Golden Duke bent billiard


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Golden Blend's Blue Train in a straight, briar Yello-Bole Imperial. This stuff smells amazing! Anything with a peach topping and some latakia has to be good in my mind. P&C has it in the clearance section for $5 per 100g tin. I got two in the mail today and turned around and ordered 4 more this afternoon.


----------



## JimInks

Schippers in a mid-70s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120 billiard.


----------



## McFortner

C&D Crooner in a no-name Billiard while checking the boards.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Sam Gawith Jubilee 2012 in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer. Now, it's L.J. Heart Virginia in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing Jim's Working Blend in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256. Next is Jim's Half&Half/Per in a 1970s slight bend poker-like Caminetto business 134 with a gold acrylic stem. Got some blending tobacco and am still experimenting. No, I'm not using abynormal leaf!


----------



## McFortner

Button Bay in a Eagle Light-Cool Dry pipe with apple bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 1980s Union Leader in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque. Next is Voodoo Queen in a 1978 slight bend CAO Turk's Head Meer.


----------



## LewZephyr

Lane 1Q in my new MM Diplomat.


----------



## freestoke

Not only did they chew up the entire morning with professional hockey coverage, but then they used up more time interviewing the professional hockey players and coaches representing the states. Sheesh! It isn't even into the quarterfinals yet. If they win another game, they probably won't have enough air time to show the rest of the events.

SRT with a 1Q air freshener in the Forever Legend.


----------



## LewZephyr

freestoke said:


> SRT with a 1Q air freshener in the Forever Legend.


Gunna have to ask.
SRT = Sweet Rum Twist?
And when you say a 1Q aire freshener, are you mixing the two, or following the SRT with a 2nd bowl of the 1Q?
Last one... Forever Legend - a MM Legend with a Forever stem?

Sorry. I often will Google the different tobacco's people list as well as the pipe so I can broaden my knowledge.

Thanks for your time and insight.


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> Not only did they chew up the entire morning with professional hockey coverage, but then they used up more time interviewing the professional hockey players and coaches representing the states. Sheesh! It isn't even into the quarterfinals yet. If they win another game, they probably won't have enough air time to show the rest of the events.


There are other events? Who knew... :lol: 
Seriously, I have hopes that this will be the last time the NHL goes on hiatus for the Olympics. I'd rather see the NHL unaffected and the juniors playing in the Olympics. I think the NHL kind of sells itself short doing this. On the other hand, I imagine most fans disagree with me, so there's that.


----------



## freestoke

LewZephyr said:


> Gunna have to ask.
> SRT = Sweet Rum Twist?
> And when you say a 1Q aire freshener, are you mixing the two, or following the SRT with a 2nd bowl of the 1Q?
> Last one... Forever Legend - a MM Legend with a Forever stem?
> 
> Sorry. I often will Google the different tobacco's people list as well as the pipe so I can broaden my knowledge.
> 
> Thanks for your time and insight.


Yep, Sweet Rum Twist, and it's diluted with a bit of 1Q. The purpose is really twofold, to cushion the punch of the SRT a little bit and to make the room note a bit more tolerable. SRT is sort of in the cigar direction for room note. ainkiller:

You have the bonus question correct! :lol: Forever stem it is.


----------



## LewZephyr

freestoke said:


> You have the bonus question correct! :lol: Forever stem it is.


What did he win Jim? (in the voice of game show announcer)mg:
Thanks for the info.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Alexander Bridge in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow stem. Next is Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Count Pulaski in a 2003 Ural full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## Branzig

A little dan tobacco midnight ride in my pony express cob.

Thanks @Tobiaslutz!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

I've got some H&H Egg Nog on a plate to burn in my large, bent LaRocca Novo on the way home.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Rekamepip's January Blend in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## JimInks

Virginia Spice in a 2014 Rekamepip smooth short shank slight bend olive wood poker.


----------



## cpmcdill

Penzance in a Brewster straight billiard. 

The Frank Method of packing does seem to bring more nuance forward in the latakia, and detected an astringency in the smoke that reminds me of myrrh. As there are variations in the materials used to smoke cure latakia, I wonder if some farms are using myrrh or some similar resinous incense wood.


----------



## Chris0673

Some Poe's mix in a no-name briar as I was working on the Jeep. Got the problem fixed and got my nic fix at the same time! Great way to spend a Monday!


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Straight Red Virginia in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Straight Kentucky Burley in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## LewZephyr

More Lane 1Q in the mm cob legend on the way home from work.


----------



## Nachman

cpmcdill said:


> Penzance in a Brewster straight billiard.
> 
> The Frank Method of packing does seem to bring more nuance forward in the latakia, and detected an astringency in the smoke that reminds me of myrrh. As there are variations in the materials used to smoke cure latakia, I wonder if some farms are using myrrh or some similar resinous incense wood.


Syrian Latakia has a more spicy, astringent taste than the campfire taste of Cyprian Latakia.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from being finished with this bowl of MacBaren Halberg Yellow in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Working Blend in a 1980 three quarter bend long stem Ascorti New Dear KS egg.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Working Blend in a slight bent 1970's Caminetto 103 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim.


----------



## JimInks

J. Fox Hibernia in a straight 1979 MM Legend.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

DE Central Park Stroll in my Zurg Glass Sipper


----------



## cpmcdill

Squadron Leader in a Brewster slightly bent billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Smoking half a bowl of Straight Cube Cut Burley in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rockcob poker. Doing some tasting experiments today.


----------



## JimInks

First time smoking Marble Kake in a medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot. Very delicious so far!


----------



## Branzig

Yenidje Highlander in a Pete system pipe.

Man this stuff has some awesome spice and sour notes. Great change of pace tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Straight Cut Plug Burley in an undated (1970s?) unbranded straight paneled sandblasted Tanshell Dunhill second.


----------



## cpmcdill

Ennerdale Flake in a MM cob. 

-- Actually liking it. For those who speculate that Mixture no. 79 may be a toned-down ribbon-cut American OTC version of EF, I suspect that may be so. M79 is much more muted in fragrance, but I found some similarities in the flavor. 

I found the way to approach the tin note is to not just stick ones nose right in there and snuff it all up. Start from a couple feet away and sniff gently, moving in closer slowly. Then the fragrances reveal themselves a layer at a time. There's definitely some subtle spicy (clove?) and a hint of vanilla in there. The floral notes blur together somewhat, but I perceive some geranium and rose. And a subtle muskiness (which must be the tonquin?). Overall a sweet smell which to me is less evocative of "soap" than maybe a high-end hand lotion.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a combination of LNF, Tilbury, and Cube Cut in a quarter bent Lorenzo Elba #8688 . A nice change of pace. Life is Good!


----------



## Branzig

cpmcdill said:


> Ennerdale Flake in a MM cob.
> 
> -- Actually liking it. For those who speculate that Mixture no. 79 may be a toned-down ribbon-cut American OTC version of EF, I suspect that may be so. M79 is much more muted in fragrance, but I found some similarities in the flavor.
> 
> I found the way to approach the tin note is to not just stick ones nose right in there and snuff it all up. Start from a couple feet away and sniff gently, moving in closer slowly. Then the fragrances reveal themselves a layer at a time. There's definitely some subtle spicy (clove?) and a hint of vanilla in there. The floral notes blur together somewhat, but I perceive some geranium and rose. And a subtle muskiness (which must be the tonquin?). Overall a sweet smell which to me is less evocative of "soap" *than maybe a high-end hand lotion.*


Congrats for taking the leap and trying it out!

And as far as high end hand lotion in my pipe tobacco... uke:


----------



## bluesman.54

I'm a big fan of Ennerdale and enjoy it often. Dedicated pipes naturally. It may not be for everyone, but I enjoy it. Life is Good!


----------



## BamaDoc77

Frog Cellar again today.


----------



## Marlow

BamaDoc77 said:


> Frog Cellar again today.


How do you like it? I was a little dissapointed the few times I tried it, it was a while ago now though. Have been smoking mostly cigars the past month or so.


----------



## Branzig

Anniversary Kake in my Mastersen.

Its a tangy/sour/peppery day for me I guess ipe:


----------



## cpmcdill

4noggins Mojo in a Grabow Golden Duke. 

Virginia, Burley, Perique and Deer Tongue -- pleasant, slightly herbal/astringent flavor. I think it could use more burley, but overall pretty nice.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil 99 Acorn with a lucite ferrule and stem.


----------



## freestoke

cpmcdill said:


> Ennerdale Flake in a MM cob.
> 
> -- Actually liking it. For those who speculate that Mixture no. 79 may be a toned-down ribbon-cut American OTC version of EF, I suspect that may be so. M79 is much more muted in fragrance, but I found some similarities in the flavor.
> 
> I found the way to approach the tin note is to not just stick ones nose right in there and snuff it all up. Start from a couple feet away and sniff gently, moving in closer slowly. Then the fragrances reveal themselves a layer at a time. There's definitely some subtle spicy (clove?) and a hint of vanilla in there. The floral notes blur together somewhat, but I perceive some geranium and rose. And a subtle muskiness (which must be the tonquin?). Overall a sweet smell which to me is less evocative of "soap" than maybe a high-end hand lotion.


Terry once suggested Pinaut Lilac Vegetal. :smile: Had a bowl of it on a walk earlier, in the Ennerdale Szabo. p Hard trudging with the rib problem, but it was worth it for some Ennerdale. :mrgreen: At the moment, I have some of that LL-7 sweetening up a pipe of SRT and PA. A little kick, nice smell, good burn. No complaints.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09).


----------



## cpmcdill

Lane LL-7 in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Straight Kentucky Burley in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy.


----------



## bluesman.54

A pleasing mixture of Tilbury, LNF, and Cube Cut in a smooth, quarter bent Sixtus Stanwell. Back to writing. Life is Good!


----------



## Branzig

Just finished up some Anniversary Kake in my 1970s Mastersen...


----------



## Branzig

And will be taking some Dan's Midnight Ride as well as Larrys Blend with me to the driving range... ipe:


----------



## JimInks

L.J. Heart Virginia in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian.


----------



## cpmcdill

Penzance in a Brewster billiard


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## bluesman.54

More Tilbury, LNF, and Cube Cut in a sandblasted, quarter bent Randy Wiley. Life is Good!


----------



## McFortner

Half a bowl of Prince Albert in a vintage billiard pipe (possibly a Heibe Bruyere) that I finished working on today.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Mid-1920s Half and Half in a tan etched medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top. Next will be Jim's Working Blend in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit. I used to smoke SJF in this pipe and when I ran out of it, switched to Stonehaven. I've been thinking about going back to SJF, but why mess with something that's working so well? Wish I could afford another pre-transition Barling.


----------



## JimInks

Rekamepip's January Blend in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Stopped in The Briary in Birmingham. Got a cob MM and some Gaslight for the drive back.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit. Enjoying a really great day here.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of Carolina Deluxe in a smooth, 1/4 bent Stanwell Royal Prince #109 . Sunny, but cold here today and almost time to go to work. At least the sun is shining. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin. Bet you're not surprised!


----------



## Branzig

Nightcap in a Savi Bent


----------



## BamaDoc77

Nightcap in Ser Jacopo.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo. Next is Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Full Virginia Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some Frog Morton's Cellar in a rustic, 1/4 bent Dr. Grabow Royalton


----------



## freestoke

So why bother to dig up the trees? Almond trees, that is, in Southern California, where they grow stuff in the desert by using water diverted from rivers to the north and west, or pumping it out of the ground. Now, I can see that all of the almond trees are dead, because of the drought, but can anybody tell me why go to the trouble of taking this humongus piece of machinery to go in there and uproot them all? What's the point? :ask: I mean, that had to cost a whole lot of money, but I fail to see the reason for spending it. 

Pondering the inexplicable actions of humankind with a bowl of Red Cake in the 4Dot. p

And we're famous! They had a video of a road scene somewhere here in Rome, who knows why, while they calmly said we were all doomed by the coming lake effect. :lol:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 1980s Union Leader in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque. Next is straight Kentucky Burley in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## cpmcdill

Pipes & Cigars "Best of the Rest" in a MM Country Gentleman 

This mystery blend is a mild aromatic, maybe some vanilla and maple in it, with VA and Burley.


----------



## LewZephyr

cpmcdill said:


> Pipes & Cigars "Best of the Rest" in a MM Country Gentleman
> 
> This mystery blend is a mild aromatic, maybe some vanilla and maple in it, with VA and Burley.


Is that an endorsement I am hearing?


----------



## cpmcdill

LewZephyr said:


> Is that an endorsement I am hearing?


Well, that P&C blend is always a gamble, from what I understand. I got two pounds, and one was the aromatic mentioned earlier, and the other seems to be a light English blend. So, I'm pretty satisfied. I've seen mention in reviews that sometimes people end up with a whole pound or more of something they can't stand. But I'm an open-minded smoker so it works out as a very good deal. I'd only recommend this to somebody whose taste in pipe tobacco runs the whole spectrum.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Molto Dolce in a MM Country Gentleman - Intense room note. Kind of reminds me of Bailey's Irish Cream minus the whiskey.


----------



## freestoke

Sunshine! Another SWR swirly in the Legend Forever.


----------



## cpmcdill

Edward G. Robinson's Blend in a MM cob. A nice, classic codger blend. Simple and subtle.


----------



## cpmcdill

Cornell & Diehl Big and Burley in a MM cob. 

If anyone's looking for a blend that has the robustness of a full-bodied cigar, I recommend this. It has no cigar tobaccos in it, but uses burley, perique and a medley of oriental leaf to get a strong, broad-shouldered effect. I've read that this one also refines with aging, much like a cigar.


----------



## MarkC

I just got back from the local liquor store (they're state run in Oregon; there's only one in the county). I was hoping to score a tub of Carter Hall, but they only had Prince Albert and Half and Half in tubs. At $45 a pop. And pouches of Carter Hall at $5.40. Last time I was there, it was $3.75 a pouch, so I'm suffering from extreme sticker shock. Forget local; I'll add a tub to my next tobacco order, and calm my nerves with a bowl of CC...


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule. Now, it's L.J. Heart Virginia in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Sail Yellow in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple. Been working hard today.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank.


----------



## Er999

freestoke said:


> Sunshine! Another SWR swirly in the Legend Forever.


How does one go about making tobacco swirlies? Or is it just another way to say that you made a tobacco mixture from different blends?


----------



## freestoke

Er999 said:


> How does one go about making tobacco swirlies? Or is it just another way to say that you made a tobacco mixture from different blends?


It's all the rage these days:


----------



## freestoke

Er999 said:


> How does one go about making tobacco swirlies? Or is it just another way to say that you made a tobacco mixture from different blends?


Let's try that again.


----------



## Desertlifter

C&D Five O'Clock Shadow in my Stanwell.

This is a GREAT blend, IMO. Good stuff.


----------



## Er999

freestoke said:


> Let's try that again.


Roger that, thanks freestroke. Just did not know that that method was called the swirlies. I've tried it before but seeing this video, I'm sure that the next time I so this, I will have a much more enjoyable smoke. Again thanks!
P.s: tried to hit you with some RG, but I need to spread some around before giving you more. Sorry.


----------



## freestoke

Desertlifter said:


> C&D Five O'Clock Shadow in my Stanwell.
> 
> This is a GREAT blend, IMO. Good stuff.


Only one review on tobakrevs, but he said it reminded him of JK[sic]P, which I may smoke a bowl of shortly. Sounds excellent! Might have to get some of that, Brian. :nod:

This Darth Rader RY swirly is burning forever. p


----------



## Desertlifter

freestoke said:


> Only one review on tobakrevs, but he said it reminded him of JK[sic]P, which I may smoke a bowl of shortly. Sounds excellent! Might have to get some of that, Brian. :nod:
> 
> This Darth Rader RY swirly is burning forever. p


It is indeed reminiscent of JKP, albeit more complex. It reminds me of ODF with perique.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing L.J. Heart Virginia in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian. Next is Full Virginia Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood.


----------



## cpmcdill

GL Pease Barbary Coast in a Grabow Golden Duke - Enjoying this a lot.


----------



## Branzig

Lunch break. 

Quick bowl of kendal plug before heading back in.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## cpmcdill

Gawith & Hoggarth Bosun Cut Plug in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Marble Kake in a medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot.


----------



## Desertlifter

freestoke said:


> Only one review on tobakrevs, but he said it reminded him of JK[sic]P, which I may smoke a bowl of shortly. Sounds excellent! Might have to get some of that, Brian. :nod:
> 
> This Darth Rader RY swirly is burning forever. p


Twice replied to (horribly constructed phrase unseemingly non-piperish) one post...

This is a new blend in the fold for C&D. For those who've not looked into it, it is a crumble cake VaPer with a pinch of Kentucky. It does remind me a bit of JKP, but much more complex and with a sweetness that I get from ODF sometimes. To say that I'm impressed with this blend would be an understatement - this is really good.


----------



## freestoke

Desertlifter said:


> Addendum to my previous response to this post:
> 
> This is a new blend in the fold for C&D. For those who've not looked into it, it is a crumble cake VaPer with a pinch of Kentucky. It does remind me a bit of JKP, but much more complex and with a sweetness that I get from ODF sometimes. To say that I'm impressed with this blend would be an understatement - this is really good. If freestoke doesn't acquire a few cans before it becomes HTF, he's an idiot.


Okay! Okay already!! The order goes in this morning. :tu


----------



## Tobias Lutz

While it isn't "afternoon" yet, when you get up at 4, 11am is lunch time :biggrin: and I'm about to fire up a bowl of Frog Morton Cellar in a smooth, straight Dr. G. Cardinal.


----------



## cpmcdill

G,H&C Bosun Cut Plug mixed with Mac Baren Dark Roll in a MM CG cob


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Full Virginia Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood. Just finished smoking Euphoria (Amphora Red Match) in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking straight red Virginia in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left.


----------



## JimInks

Virginia Spice in a 1979 pebble relief Verona Corallo 3080 natural Oom Paul.


----------



## LewZephyr

Astley's No 55 Elizabethan In MM Diplomat.


----------



## cpmcdill

Gawith & Hoggarth Rum Twist in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1984 MM General cob. Time to feed the kittens and get a new smoke. Next is Count Pulaski in a 2003 Ural full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## Branzig

mcdill said:


> Gawith & Hoggarth Rum Twist in a MM Country Gentleman


How rummy is it? Like on the aromatic scale? Or more of a natural tobacco flavor with a light topping a la navy flakes?

Nightcap on my lunch break


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim's Half&Half/Per in a mid-late 1930s straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair. Hot tea is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Dr. Bradley in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Carter Hall in a 1979 smooth medium bend billiard made in Israel.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Molto Dolce in a MM Country Gentleman (the CG is fast becoming a favorite pipe. Gonna get a few more of these for my rotation.)


----------



## Branzig

Anniversary Kake in a Savi


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2013 MM straight Legend. Next is Marble Kake in a medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot. Spring Training baseball on MLBTV, too!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

JimInks said:


> Spring Training baseball on MLBTV, too!


Baseball is the only sport I really get into. The sad part is that I'm a Cubs fan.

I like to go to stadiums to watch games, but not on TV. I do regularly listen to games on XM radio.


----------



## cpmcdill

Carter Hall in a Grabow


----------



## freestoke

More JK[sic]P, this time in the 4Dot. Getting ready for some afternoon darts. Ferrir did not eat the sun! It's still out there! :smile:


----------



## JimInks

I'm smoking Sir Walter Raleigh in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 Ben Wade Golden Matt freehand sitter. A bottle of Sprite is my drink.


----------



## bluesman.54

freestoke said:


> More JK[sic]P, this time in the 4Dot. Getting ready for some afternoon darts. Ferrir did not eat the sun! It's still out there! :smile:


This is good news indeed! The sun continues to shine!

Enjoying a bowl of Penzance in a bent, grooved FOUR DOT. This is one of the coolest smoking pipes I have ever smoked. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> This is good news indeed! The sun continues to shine!
> 
> Enjoying a bowl of Penzance in a bent, grooved FOUR DOT. This is one of the coolest smoking pipes I have ever smoked. Life is Good!












I have seven Sasieniae, a Mayfair, a "Canadian", two TwoDots, two FourDots and a 4Dot. :smile:


----------



## bluesman.54

freestoke said:


> I have seven Sasieniae, a Mayfair, a "Canadian", two TwoDots, two FourDots and a 4Dot. :smile:


Well you have more than I do. I have four "Four Dots" and one "4Dot". The "4Dot" is a great clincher! The Four Dot I am smoking is grooved, but at an angle, just like the one pictured. They are great pipes! Thank you for telling me about them. After hearing how much you liked them, I bought mine. I am enjoying them thoroughly!


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## Thirston

Royal Yacht in an old BBB Thornycroft bent bulldog. RY always tastes better outside in stormy weather.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer. Took a couple days off from this blend, and am appreciating it more at the moment for having done that.


----------



## JimInks

Straight uncased burley in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Newminster Danish black in my Sav. It's good stuff..


----------



## freestoke

Audrey toasted us, winning all three 3-way cricket games. :shock: Frankendartatrix.

Gotta have some RY, to try to recover my equanimity. p Coffee, to recover from a few more than a few Old Mils. :beerchug:


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Roma Vita in a 1979 signed Rossi Oom Paul 1886 natural.


----------



## TTecheTTe

BamaDoc77 said:


> Newminster Danish black in my Sav. It's good stuff..


Isn't that tin note just delish? Room note is supposed to awesome; what does your wife say?

Smoking the same today, enjoying the Flyers on Hockey Day!


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I'm breaking in a new cob with 4th Generation 1897.

I usually do not like aero's, but this stuff is REALLY good.


----------



## cpmcdill

H&H Magnum Opus in a Grabow Golden Duke


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking straight red Virginia in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem. Next is stoved Virginia in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule.


----------



## freestoke

After JK[sic]P and RY most of the day, it was time for something entirely different -- I drug out the Northwoods, a mild Latakia blend. Haven't had Latakia in ages it seems, and I'm enjoying it! p Might have to choke down an Old Mil with it. :beerchug:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit.


----------



## bluesman.54

Stonehaven in straight Ropp Ariege #2430 .1. Just got off work and may take a nap. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Euphoria (Amphora Red Match) in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl colored stem. Next will be Jim's Working Blend in a 1980 three quarter bend long stem Ascorti New Dear KS egg.


----------



## cpmcdill

Ennerdale Flake in a Grabow Golden Duke


----------



## Tobias Lutz

4th Generation 1931 in a 1/4 bent Graco Ocean


----------



## cpmcdill

GH&C Bosun Cut Plug in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## cpmcdill

GL Pease Barbary Coast in a newly refurbished Derby Pigskin straight billiard


----------



## freestoke

cpmcdill said:


> GH&C Bosun Cut Plug in a MM Country Gentleman


On tobaccoreviews, I quickly ran into, "Similar Blends: Coniston Cut Plug (CCP) is not quite as strong and dark in flavor; the herbal, floral and spice elements in CCP are different and a bit less intrusive than BCP." Hmm...:spy: Intrusive. Sounds super! :tu I see there is a regular and an unscented version. I think I was want the regular, smelly one, right? :lol:

I want some Ennerdale, but I have ventured forth only for the mail today. Miserable. Looks like we have a shot at a low temp record for March tonight. :first: I'll have to settle for 5100 with an SRT bracer.


----------



## cpmcdill

freestoke said:


> On tobaccoreviews, I quickly ran into, "Similar Blends: Coniston Cut Plug (CCP) is not quite as strong and dark in flavor; the herbal, floral and spice elements in CCP are different and a bit less intrusive than BCP." Hmm...:spy: Intrusive. Sounds super! :tu I see there is a regular and an unscented version. I think I was want the regular, smelly one, right? :lol:
> 
> I want some Ennerdale, but I have ventured forth only for the mail today. Miserable. Looks like we have a shot at a low temp record for March tonight. :first: I'll have to settle for 5100 with an SRT bracer.


While I found the BCP to be strong and dark in flavor, as mentioned, I didn't find the aroma to be particularly intrusive. It's very mellow and not especially Lakeland-y. Then again I had the bulk version instead of the tin. There may be some difference. The Conniston aromatic seems interesting though. From reviews I gather it's smokey with a clove note.


----------



## TTecheTTe

El wedo del milagro said:


> I'm breaking in a new cob with 4th Generation 1897.
> 
> I usually do not like aero's, but this stuff is REALLY good.


Did you get those in the P&C bonus? I did, so I fired some up & you are right!


----------



## cpmcdill

Carter Hall in a MM cob


----------



## freestoke

Watching the weather channel when they started the "we" talk. As Jonathan Winters once said, "What you mean we, Kemo Sabe?" There they are in idyllic Atlanta, reporting on the drought in California. "We need that rain!" The local weather guy on the tube can get away with that, because they're HERE! They are "we", in the weather sense, right down the road at the TV station, but it becomes ingenuous pandering on a national report, touchyfeely for that down home touch. No matter how hard she tries, the perky blonde with the New York accent, coming to you live from downtown Atlanta, is just not going to be "we" talking about the Texas ice storm. "We have to warm up!" I suspect that she will also employ "during the overnight" at some point.

Gotta warm up a bowl with JK[sic]P, putting another container at the verge of vanishing. p


----------



## JimInks

Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy.


----------



## JimInks

McConnell Folded Flake in a small 1970s smooth three quarter bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking St. James Flake in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## LewZephyr

Sam Gawith Full Virginia Flake in MM legend. 
Good natural smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Rekamepip's January Blend in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank. Have enough left for a couple more bowls. Working and listening to MLB talk on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: HH Vintage Syrian in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Moments away from smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording.


----------



## cpmcdill

P&C Best of the Rest (aro) in a Grabow Golden Duke


----------



## JimInks

Part way through smoking MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe.


----------



## cpmcdill

Revelation Match in a Mastercraft straight billiard


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Molto Dolce in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JBR

Just got home from work and Im sitting down to enjoy some Gatlinburlier Cades Cove in my Willard billiard. Sipping on some Constant comment tea.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake in a Mastercraft straight billiard


----------



## freestoke

Took out one of my "real" pipes, the FourDot pot, a brilliant smoker. Gave it a good cleaning with some high octane vodka last time I smoked it, at least a month ago, so it's good and rested. I stoked it with Stonehaven, poured myself a glass of "America's Best Tasting Beer", and am now enjoying the rewards of my labor.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I got home from work early today, so I'm heading out to the porch with a cob full of PA and a Santa Fe Brewery State Pen Porter.

Delicious!


----------



## bluesman.54

freestoke said:


> Took out one of my "real" pipes, the FourDot pot, a brilliant smoker. Gave it a good cleaning with some high octane vodka last time I smoked it, at least a month ago, so it's good and rested. I stoked it with Stonehaven, poured myself a glass of "America's Best Tasting Beer", and am now enjoying the rewards of my labor.


Good for you! You deserve it!

I'm enjoying a bowl of Penzance in a full bent, grooved FOUR DOT. I just cannot believe how cool these pipes smoke. That -- and I really enjoy Penzance. A nice full flavored tobacco. Life is Good!


----------



## bluesman.54

El wedo del milagro said:


> I got home from work early today, so I'm heading out to the porch with a cob full of PA and a Santa Fe Brewery State Pen Porter.
> 
> Delicious!


Sitting on the porch with a cob of PA and a good libation. Life is Good for you! Enjoy!


----------



## bluesman.54

HHODF in a Ropp, bent, rough Cherry wood #816 . This is an amazingly cool smoking pipe. I can see why Steiner enjoyed them so much. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

I'm still alive, or so my feet claim! I'm at a friend's house so I have computer access while I'm here. I heard I may not have power until Wed. I'm staying home, even though it's cold, because I won't leave the kittens alone, and they are not used to being anywhere else. But at least the roads are clear now, so I could get out today. Been smoking as much as I can manage, but no time to list them all. I won't be around much the next few days, but I sure hope power returns before Wed. Our county was called an Emergency Disaster Area, and I'd say it was probably the worst ice storm I've ever seen.
In the meantime, I'm smoking EGR in my Savinelli. Keep smokin' fellas! See ya when I can.


----------



## bluesman.54

Finishing up a bowl of KK in a full bent, sandblasted Caminetto Busnesss KS volcano #171 . Watching the Iowa/Illinois game in my man cave and dreading the clock change. Still -- Life is Good!


----------



## cpmcdill

H&H Marquee IPSD mystery blend in a Grabow Golden Duke smooth billiard


----------



## cpmcdill

Captain Black Dark in a Grabow rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

Euphoria (Amphora Red Match) in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through smoking Smoker's Haven In-B-Tween in a 2004 smooth long stem Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3.


----------



## cpmcdill

Just finished H&H Magnum Opus in a Grabow GD smooth billiard


----------



## JimInks

Listing my next smoke early: FVF in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head. A can of 7-Up is my drink.


----------



## cpmcdill

C&D Big and Burley in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Moments away from my next smoke, which will be Germain 1820 in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat. This will be my first time smoking this mixture.


----------



## bluesman.54

Finishing off a bowl of LNF in an antique quarter bent, rusticated Business Camnetto. No #, but the names of the carvers are on the one side. Lighting the grill as it is in the 50's here today in Iowa. A welcome relief. Life is Good


----------



## JimInks

Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## Branzig

A quick bowl of Abingdon in a Pete system


----------



## cpmcdill

4noggins Mojo in a Grabow GD rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Half&Half/Per in a mid-late 1930s straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## bluesman.54

Decided to reload my dad's Stanwell from this morning. This time with Balkan Supreme. Windy and in the 40's but waiting for the temp to drop and a light snow of 2-3 inches to come in. Life is Good!


----------



## cpmcdill

2 bowls of Mac Baren's Virginia no. 1 in a MM cob


----------



## bluesman.54

On to Bull's Eye Flake in a smooth, bent Stanwell Sixtus. A great way to wait for dinner to be served! Life is Good!


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> Decided to reload my dad's Stanwell from this morning. This time with Balkan Supreme. Windy and in the 40's but waiting for the temp to drop and a light snow of 2-3 inches to come in. Life is Good!


We're looking at about 15" Wednesday and Wednesday night. :shock: :faint: Having a late afternoon Savinelli full of 5100. Definitely enjoyable. Getting ready to hunker down for the next 36 hours or so. :smow:


----------



## bluesman.54

freestoke said:


> We're looking at about 15" Wednesday and Wednesday night. :shock: :faint: Having a late afternoon Savinelli full of 5100. Definitely enjoyable. Getting ready to hunker down for the next 36 hours or so. :smow:


It seems like the unending winter. But it will end and there are better days ahead. Until then its pipes in the man cave. Life is Good!


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> It seems like the unending winter. But it will end and there are better days ahead. Until then its pipes in the man cave. Life is Good!


Actually, it turns fairly decent immediately after Vulcan trundles on by. (Vulcan? :ask: What the hell kind of a name is that for a winter storm? Makes no sense at all. Why not Rosebud? :dunno Until then, it goes white, blue, dark blue, purple with increasing snow depth. On the Weather Channel maps, my driveway is, I kid you not, in red. :lol:

But we're barricaded up until then. :smile:


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## cpmcdill

Revelation Match in a Mastercraft straight billiard


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I finished a bowl of London Mixture in a cob about an hour ago, and am about ready to head out and have a bowl of Union Square in a cob now. A two pipe day at work! Life is good!


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Kramer's Extra Mild in a slight bent black pattern etched 1979 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma tilted top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker's Haven 20th Anniversary in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell.


----------



## JimInks

A Montecristo White Pequenos. It's been a long time since I've smoked a cigar and this one sure tastes great!


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of L.J. Heart Virginia in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Kramer's Extra Mild in a slight bent black pattern etched 1979 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma tilted top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit.


----------



## LewZephyr

Sutliff Private Stock: No 5 in DG Omega.


----------



## JimInks

SP 4x4 Virginia in a 1978 smooth three quarter bend Danish Special.


----------



## JimInks

Ko-Ko in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording.


----------



## cpmcdill

GL Pease Barbary Coast in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Marble Kake in a medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker's Haven In-B-Tween in a 2004 smooth long stem Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3.


----------



## bluesman.54

FVF in a 4Dot Ruff Root Bulldog. I know its one of their newer pipes, but it is still a great smoker! Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Solent Mixture in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> FVF in a 4Dot Ruff Root Bulldog. I know its one of their newer pipes, but it is still a great smoker! Life is Good!


Think I'll follow along that same path, Michael. FVF in the 4Dot rusticated diplomat. p Just a little left in the jar from a few weeks back.


----------



## bluesman.54

freestoke said:


> Think I'll follow along that same path, Michael. FVF in the 4Dot rusticated diplomat. p Just a little left in the jar from a few weeks back.


 @freestoke Hope you enjoyed the path as much as I did. That 4Dot may be newer -- but it smokes better than many of the other pipes I have. Sasieni pipes are among the coolest smoking pipes I have encountered. Thanks for telling me about them.


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> @freestoke Hope you enjoyed the path as much as I did. That 4Dot may be newer -- but it smokes better than many of the other pipes I have. Sasieni pipes are among the coolest smoking pipes I have encountered. Thanks for telling me about them.


They also have that nice oneupmanship factor, with the Family Era, FourDot, 4Dot and such. :lol: BTW, did you ever read the article with the photo of Prince Edward'? *My Sasieni Pipe Article | Murder of Ravens* Very interesting.

De rigueur, my favorite pipe ad. :lol:


----------



## bluesman.54

freestoke said:


> They also have that nice oneupmanship factor, with the Family Era, FourDot, 4Dot and such. :lol: BTW, did you ever read the article with the photo of Prince Edward'? *My Sasieni Pipe Article | Murder of Ravens* Very interesting.


 @freestoke I have now. A fascinating history that makes me want to buy more. First and foremost because they are among the best smoking and coolest smoking pipes I have ever encountered -- and I have way to many pipes as it is. But I see more -- especially a good Sasieni in my near future. Thank you for sharing this.

And to everyone else -- if you don't have a family era Sasieni -- get yourself one. You will be glad you did and then you will most assuredly say...Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Va./DFK #2 in a 1970s smooth straight rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large. Next will be Full Virginia Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10.


----------



## cpmcdill

P&C's Best of the Rest (vanilla aro) in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> @freestoke I have now. A fascinating history that makes me want to buy more. First and foremost because they are among the best smoking and coolest smoking pipes I have ever encountered -- and I have way to many pipes as it is. But I see more -- especially a good Sasieni in my near future. Thank you for sharing this.
> 
> And to everyone else -- if you don't have a family era Sasieni -- get yourself one. You will be glad you did and then you will most assuredly say...Life is Good!


Cogitating on that ad, it occurs to me that it would have been a very big deal indeed, to have the Prince of Wales himself say that he preferred a Sasieni to the "family" brand, Dunhill, which held the Royal Warrant as "Purveyors to the King" at the time. (They better have given the adman that made that ad a big bonus!) I don't know when it ended, but when I started smoking a pipe the Royal Seal (or whatever that thing is) was on all the tins of tobacco, "By appointment to HM the Queen" .

Was looking for one of those seals and ran into this. Notice the $5.20 price tag! :shock: That would have been about $30 back then, so it mush be the price at an antique store or something. :ask:










But I think this is the one I would have bought -- and it was maybe $2, tops. More like $1.










Finishing up the scraps on the plate, getting ready to head into a FourDot pot of Stonehaven, and an Old Mil! :beerchug:


----------



## JimInks

I'm smoking Dunhill Navy Rolls in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard.


----------



## bluesman.54

freestoke said:


> Cogitating on that ad, it occurs to me that it would have been a very big deal indeed, to have the Prince of Wales himself say that he preferred a Sasieni to the "family" brand, Dunhill, which held the Royal Warrant as "Purveyors to the King" at the time. (They better have given the adman that made that ad a big bonus!) I don't know when it ended, but when I started smoking a pipe the Royal Seal (or whatever that thing is) was on all the tins of tobacco, "By appointment to HM the Queen" . QUOTE]
> 
> That would have been HUGE! The ad man should have least been made a knight -- and that was back when it really meant something special.
> 
> Smoking a bowl of Penzane in a bent, grooved FOUR DOT, getting ready to go to work. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Half way through smoking Jim's Half&Half/Per in a mid-late 1930s straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem. A bottle of Sprite is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Working Blend in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256.


----------



## JimInks

Three Friars in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Byzantium in a Grabow GD smooth slightly bent billiard


----------



## JimInks

Paul Olsen-My Own Blend Bourbon in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a bowl of LNF in a 4Dot Bulldog. Getting ready for some beer, corned beef, cabbage, and potatoes. Life is Good!


----------



## Emperor Zurg

bluesman.54 said:


> Enjoying a bowl of LNF in a 4Dot Bulldog. Getting ready for some beer, corned beef, cabbage, and potatoes. Life is Good!


Oh man that sounds good... and here I am starving to death without so much as a doughnut to eat...
I assume you mean boiled cabbage if you're pairing it with corned beef and taters. <drooling>

I make sauerkraut at the end of summer when my cabbages are ripe. Good stuff!

Back on topic: Few hits off a bowl of D.E. Grand Central left over from this morning and we're down to the dottle in this cob.


----------



## bluesman.54

Emperor Zurg said:


> Oh man that sounds good... and here I am starving to death without so much as a doughnut to eat...
> I assume you mean boiled cabbage if you're pairing it with corned beef and taters. <drooling>
> 
> I make sauerkraut at the end of summer when my cabbages are ripe. Good stuff!
> 
> Back on topic: Few hits off a bowl of D.E. Grand Central left over from this morning and we're down to the dottle in this cob.


Yes, we'll boil the cabbage in the same pot as everything else. I see you eat venison -- we eat a lot of that living in Iowa. I got two off my back porch this year. All most 300lbs worth.

Next up in a few minutes is some 1792 in an old 1/4 bent Caminetto Business. Life is indeed Good!


----------



## JimInks

Smoked several bowls of tobacco, and am a few minutes away from smoking Bob's Chocolate Flake in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

Earlier, I had H&H Magnum Opus, 
followed by C&D's Big 'n Burley blended with organic Virginia bright
but couldn't get onto Puff (was it down for everyone?)


----------



## Desertlifter

C&D Five O'Clock Shadow in my bent Sav. Love this stuff.


----------



## freestoke

Desertlifter said:


> C&D Five O'Clock Shadow in my bent Sav. Love this stuff.


Dammit, I have GOT to get some! :sl (That'll teach me!)


----------



## JimInks

Three Friars in a smooth briar calabash shaped Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier JR Fait Main with a horn ferrule.


----------



## Branzig

Ennerdale in a gentle cob ipe:


----------



## freestoke

Just had a stroll with Lady Ennerdale myself. :mrgreen: The Szabo, wherewith I burn Ennderdale, is a very neat pipe. One of my few bent pipes, it was part of a lot I bought way back when on ebay. One of my favorite pipes. p


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Dutch Masters Whiskey Cavendish in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rekamepip Rockcob poker. Next is Maryland 8 cut in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## freestoke

A big bowl of SWR in the Darth Rader. Very codgerly.


----------



## cpmcdill

Capt Black Dark in a MM General with a churchwarden forever stem (great pipe!)


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## McFortner

Sutliff Mark Twain in a no-name Diplomat.


----------



## cpmcdill

Granger in a Peterson System 314


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Carter Hall in a 1979 smooth medium bend billiard made in Israel. Now, it's Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## cpmcdill

Half & Half in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## Nachman

Started the day with some University Flake, then some Royal Yacht. This afternoon, I am going to smoke some GLP Westminster I bought when Dunhill London Mix was unavailable.


----------



## bluesman.54

Continuing on with more Ennerdale, this time in a Hardcastle Zulu. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking L.J. Heart Virginia in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian. Next is Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

P&C's Best of the Rest (mild vanilla aro) in a Grabow GD rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking MacBaren HH Acadian Perique in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early: McConnell Folded Flake in a small 1970s smooth three quarter bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Full Virginia Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood.


----------



## JimInks

Angler's Dream in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob.


----------



## freestoke

The SWR/SRT juggernaut marches on, but it's advance is limited. Only 5 coins left on the plate. :spy: Might have to bring the Happy Bogey into play. :nod: Coffee after a heady day at the dartboard, missing a 152 out by this >< much! :rant:


----------



## Desertlifter

freestoke said:


> Dammit, I have GOT to get some! :sl (That'll teach me!)


<<-- Enabler ipe:

If it helps any, I have an abiding love for Rattray's Old Gowrie and I'm not sure that I don't like this better.


----------



## cpmcdill

Finishing up a bowl of organic Virginia shag + ready-rubbed tambolaka in a Fireside churchwarden

Next up is GL Pease Barbary Coast in a Peterson System 314


----------



## freestoke

Desertlifter said:


> <<-- Enabler ipe:
> 
> If it helps any, I have an abiding love for Rattray's Old Gowrie and I'm not sure that I don't like this better.


Definitely a good recommendation. :nod: Speaking of Rattray's, I keep thinking I'll pop my can of Marlin Flake, but then I realize how much Reiner LGF and Louisiana Flake I have in jars. sigh. :faint: I really need to reduce my Vapers assortment. I smoked hardly anything but Vapers there for a while. One I wouldn't mind revisiting was that Bayou Morning Flake. I think tobaccoreviews is mixed up on BMF, with a lot of the Bayou Morning smokers reporting on the Bayou Morning FLAKE thread. I found it rather strong, but the raters seem unimpressed for the most part. :dunno:

Right now, I think another bowl of Stonehaven is in order.


----------



## Branzig

Almost went for one more bowl of PA...

But going to have a bit of FVF instead. ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Almost through this bowl of Dutch Masters Cherry Cavendish in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## LandonColby

freestoke said:


> Definitely a good recommendation. :nod: Speaking of Rattray's, I keep thinking I'll pop my can of Marlin Flake, but then I realize how much Reiner LGF and Louisiana Flake I have in jars. sigh. :faint: I really need to reduce my Vapers assortment. I smoked hardly anything but Vapers there for a while. One I wouldn't mind revisiting was that Bayou Morning Flake. I think tobaccoreviews is mixed up on BMF, with a lot of the Bayou Morning smokers reporting on the Bayou Morning FLAKE thread. I found it rather strong, but the raters seem unimpressed for the most part. :dunno:
> 
> Right now, I think another bowl of Stonehaven is in order.


I have an unopened tin of LGF and i have never had it...i am trying to finish my tins of Old Gowrie, Marlin Flake, and some Stonehaven I have dried out for immediate consumption.

..But if you recommend that I open the LGF...I shall have no choice :lol:


----------



## JimInks

Va. Yellow in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple.


----------



## cpmcdill

C&D Big n Burley + flue-cured Organic VA shag in a MM Eaton cob


----------



## JimInks

Black Virginia in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking The Smoker Ltd. Civil War in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg.


----------



## freestoke

More snow. :smow: All day. :smow:

I'm keeping a frozen stiff upper lip with a CG of SRT and PA. And another Old Mil.


----------



## cpmcdill

Virginia Gold Cherry Cavendish in a MM Country Gentleman cob


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va./DFK #2 in a 1970s smooth straight rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's B&Y Va./DFK #1 in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville.


----------



## JimInks

Va. Uncased in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe.


----------



## cpmcdill

Organic Virginia shag + Ready-rubbed Tambolaka in a Fireside churchwarden


----------



## Nachman

Penzance this afternoon. I bought it about six months ago and wasn't too impressed then. It has improved considerably in the jar.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking FVF in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## cpmcdill

Smoking the last of my Carter Hall in a MM General with a forever churchwarden stem. 

Didn't find any CH last time I went out looking so it'll be Granger for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Er999

Dry Burley without bite swirly with 2 pinches of night cap (from havana connections) in a Washington cob....looking back now and given the dryness of the burley, i probably should have reversed the order of the tobacco being packed(night cap first then burley).....then again with more burley on the top it probably would have given me a fast tongue bite....ah well, i was past caring as i just needed a straight up smoke after having gotten out of a essay-type test...i hate those :tsk: ....


----------



## freestoke

Er999 said:


> Dry Burley without bite swirly with 2 pinches of night cap (from havana connections) in a Washington cob....looking back now and given the dryness of the burley, i probably should have reversed the order of the tobacco being packed(night cap first then burley).....then again with more burley on the top it probably would have given me a fast tongue bite....ah well, i was past caring as i just needed a straight up smoke after having gotten out of a essay-type test...i hate those :tsk: ....


I loved the essay tests. It gave one a chance to go on and on about something sort of related to the question, couched in perfect punctuation and impeccable orthography, of course, such that the teacher could not help but give SOME sort of credit, even though the glorious prose had precious little to do with the question at hand. And questions where I knew the answer!? Forefend! I blossomed into a world class bar bore while in college. Never ask a bar bore about anything in which he has the slightest interest. :nono:

Been smoking HOTW all day long, several helpings in the Darth Rader, the rest in cobs. Think I'm heading for some burley -- SWR. These days I am merely a pedant. I'm allowed at my age. :smile:


----------



## Er999

freestoke said:


> I loved the essay tests. It gave one a chance to go on and on about something sort of related to the question, couched in perfect punctuation and impeccable orthography, of course, such that the teacher could not help but give SOME sort of credit, even though the glorious prose had precious little to do with the question at hand. And questions where I knew the answer!? Forefend! I blossomed into a world class bar bore while in college. Never ask a bar bore about anything in which he has the slightest interest. :nono:
> 
> Been smoking HOTW all day long, several helpings in the Darth Rader, the rest in cobs. Think I'm heading for some burley -- SWR. These days I am merely a pedant. I'm allowed at my age. :smile:


And what about when you did not know the answer? :heh: 
As for the bit about punctuation/orthography and the teacher giving SOME credit...well, I'm not that great at writing on and on and on :faint: and even if I were, i don't think it would have worked in this class since (he did say to answer as simply as I can) so I don't think he would have like long winded essays. Plus, I think he uses a grader (intern or something) though weather he would have used him/her for this test.... :dunno:


----------



## cpmcdill

Half & Half in an LJ Peretti straight rusticated pot with a wide (1 1/16") chamber diameter.


----------



## JimInks

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624.


----------



## JimInks

Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

Captain Black Dark in a MM Country Gentleman followed by Sutliff Byzantium in a Grabow GD slightly bent smooth billiard.


----------



## cpmcdill

Now on to Granger in a Peterson System 314


----------



## JimInks

Virginia Woods in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg (Charatan second).


----------



## cpmcdill

Topped off the Granger dottle in my Peterson with Sutliff Molto Dolce and still smoking...


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Sutliff Black Cordial in a straight 1979 MM Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Peterson 3Ps in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early: HH Vintage Syrian in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Dutch Masters Cherry Cavendish in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. Now, it's Paul Olsen-My Own Blend Bourbon in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin.


----------



## Nachman

Enjoying some University Flake for my post prandial pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking L.J. Heart Virginia in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va./UnBur #2 in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret, signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## cpmcdill

C&D Big n Burley with organic Virgina shag in a MM General with a forever churchwarden stem


----------



## JimInks

Jim's B&Y Va./DFK #1 in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit.


----------



## cpmcdill

GL Pease Haddo's Delight in a MM Eaton cob


----------



## freestoke

Pulled out the Bari Dana for a musketball of Stonehaven, but now I'm enjoying a TwoDot Canadian full of straight KK, while chipping away the char on my TwoDot apple. Got a can of Old Mil working with Arnie's tournament on the telly. :beerchug:


----------



## bluesman.54

Must be KK kind of day. KK in a 4Dot Bulldog. Life is Good!


----------



## freestoke

I had to exercise this TwoDot apple, freshly chipped out and all. The SRT having been spent, I popped the Happy Bogie! :tu Decided to mix a few little coins with some 1Q to hide the room note and it's working out just fine! p Not much left of this 1Q, so I've been trying to add it to this and that to get rid of it entirely.


----------



## bluesman.54

Wish I had a Two Dot Apple! You sure don't see many of them for sale....

Finishing the KK in a 4Dot Bulldog. Life is Good!


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> Wish I had a Two Dot Apple! You sure don't see many of them for sale....
> 
> Finishing the KK in a 4Dot Bulldog. Life is Good!


I've really enjoyed the apple. Picked it up on ebay for $105.50 including shipping. I just put in a bid, thinking it had no chance and it held! :shock: I've seen pipes like this one go for over $200, but I've never payed that much for one...well...in constant dollars, the $25 I paid for my FourDot prince, back in 1961, would be $196.31 today. :faint: For some reason, $25 absolutely did not seem like $196.31 at the time. :dunno: Maybe a hundred.

I do want to add that I test smoked it with PA before giving it a full run with the Happy Bogie. p


----------



## freestoke

SWR is sort of a cube cut flake, that has a lot of small chunks mixed with bigger chunks, said smaller chunks having a strong proclivity toward clogging the airway. I've taken to tossing a pinch of 1Q ribbon to give it a cushion and it seems to be working pretty well right now. Thought I'd drop in and share a Samuel Clemens quote:

*There is even a brand of European smoking-tobacco that I like. It is a brand used by the Italian peasants. It is loose and dry and black, and looks like tea-grounds. When the fire is applied it expands, and climbs up and towers above the pipe, and presently tumble"s off inside of one's vest. The tobacco itself is cheap, but it raises the insurance. It is as I remarked in the beginning - the taste for tobacco is a matter of superstition. There are no standards - no real standards. Each man's preference is the only standard for him, the only one which he can accept, the only one which can command him.*


----------



## bluesman.54

freestoke said:


> Thought I'd drop in and share a Samuel Clemens quote:
> 
> *There is even a brand of European smoking-tobacco that I like. It is a brand used by the Italian peasants. It is loose and dry and black, and looks like tea-grounds. When the fire is applied it expands, and climbs up and towers above the pipe, and presently tumble"s off inside of one's vest. The tobacco itself is cheap, but it raises the insurance. It is as I remarked in the beginning - the taste for tobacco is a matter of superstition. There are no standards - no real standards. Each man's preference is the only standard for him, the only one which he can accept, the only one which can command him.*


Great Quote! Samuel was a wise man indeed. Are you reading his autobiography?

On to a bowl of FVF in an old 1/4 bent, Caminetto Business pipe. No #, just the name of the carvers on the side. I have had this pipe for 37 years now. Original stem and all. It is a great smoker. Life is Good!


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> Great Quote! Samuel was a wise man indeed. Are you reading his autobiography?


Just this: What is Man, by Mark Twain : CONCERNING TOBACCO
*
When I go into danger - that is, into rich people's houses, where, in the nature of things, they will have high-tariff cigars, red-and-gilt girded and nested in a rosewood box along with a damp sponge, cigars which develop a dismal black ash and burn down the side and smell, and will grow hot to the fingers, and will go on growing hotter and hotter, and go on smelling more and more infamously and unendurably the deeper the fire tunnels down inside below the thimbleful of honest tobacco that is in the front end, the furnisher of it praising it all the time and telling you how much the deadly thing cost - yes, when I go into that sort of peril I carry my own defense along; I carry my own brand - twenty-seven cents a barrel - and I live to see my family again. I may seem to light his red-gartered cigar, but that is only for courtesy's sake; I smuggle it into my pocket for the poor, of whom I know many, and light one of my own; and while he praises it I join in, but when he says it cost forty-five cents I say nothing, for I know better.*

:biglaugh:


----------



## NeverBend

Do you know what brand he was speaking of?


----------



## cpmcdill

Smoking Rattray's Hall 'o the Wynd for the first time, in a MM Country Gentleman. Packed it using Frank method, lit with a match, and sipping it. Finding it to burn cool and delicious. I could smoke this all day.


----------



## bluesman.54

@freestoke I'm going to have to get that book and read it. Some great stuff that you've shared!

LNF in a full bent, huge, Don Carlos Fatta a Mano One Note. Won't need to refill for quite some time. Life is Good!


----------



## freestoke

cpmcdill said:


> Smoking Rattray's Hall 'o the Wynd for the first time, in a MM Country Gentleman. Packed it using Frank method, lit with a match, and sipping it. Finding it to burn cool and delicious. I could smoke this all day.


Glad you like it Christopher, I've been smoking it every other bowl for the last three days it seems. p It does suit the Country Gentleman rather nicely, doesn't it? :mrgreen:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Half&Half/Per in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera. Next is Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## cpmcdill

4noggins Mojo in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## freestoke

An acceptable afternoon after all! Sunny and above freezing, warranting a stroll around the neighborhood and Szabo of Ennerdale. A thoroughly crispy, crushed flake of Stonehaven is now a-burn in the Legend Forever, a great smoke and a great glass of Old Mil. :banana:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking L.J. Heart Virginia in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin. Next is Marble Kake in a medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot.


----------



## McFortner

I'm on a Wikipedia crawl regarding galaxies and such while smoking Epiphany in my straight, medium 1st Generation Kirsten.


----------



## Er999

Late posting here, smoked PA cherry vanilla in a Washington cob on the way home from class.
I wish I could keep smoking to deal with the report that I have to finish up for tomorrow, alas, I am currently unable to smoke in the house for reasons I won't get into...:nono: (couldn't find the smiley that I wanted so this'll have to do...


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## freestoke

The 4Dot diplomat cranking on the HOTW. Almost have that LNWL running green. :mrgreen: Looks like there will be some Dart Mix on the horizon, while standing at the oche later in the afternoon. Man this stuff is snorky today! :tu


----------



## JimInks

Full Virginia Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Newminster 403 Superior Round Slices in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


----------



## cpmcdill

Rattray's Hal 'o the Wynd in a Peterson System 314. 

Trying the air pocket method of packing for the first time, and so far it's working very well. Easy draw, cool yet abundant smoke, getting more flavor early in the smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of McConnell Folded Flake in a small 1970s smooth three quarter bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## cpmcdill

Granger in a Fireside churchwarden


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Three Friars in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob. Next is Maryland 8 cut in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit.


----------



## cpmcdill

Topped off the Granger dottle in my churchwarden with some Revelation Match. Nice smoker, that pipe. Medium straight billiard body with an 8" stem.


----------



## freestoke

Dart Mix Earlier, and I was rather pleased with my darts until Audrey demolished me in Golf the last game. Right now, it's coffee and a bowl of HOTW! And it's MELTING!! Real golf on the horizon!! :banana:


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking flue cured Canadian in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian.


----------



## tmoran

I think there is a defect with turn signals on high end German cars. They either must be terribly difficult to activate or they are inoperable. Most drivers of these vehicles decide they are too much trouble and forego them entirely. The same defect is also present when a giant exhaust and mismatched body panels are installed on a Japanese car. 

Nightcap in the MM Legend while battling the Axis forces on the way home.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard.


----------



## bluesman.54

Carolina Deluxe in full bent #154 Caminetto with a gold acrylic stem. Life is Good!


----------



## B-daddy

Bowl of Captn Black in a cob.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Working Blend in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret, signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## bluesman.54

B-daddy said:


> Bowl of Captn Black in a cob.


 @B-daddy Brian -- great to see you on the pipe side.

Just finished a bowl of LTF in a full bent # 171 Caminetto Volcano setter with a huge bowl. Life is Good!


----------



## B-daddy

bluesman.54 said:


> @B-daddy Brian -- great to see you on the pipe side.
> 
> Just finished a bowl of LTF in a full bent # 171 Caminetto Volcano setter with a huge bowl. Life is Good!


Michael, brother. Good to be seen. I'm an occasional bent stick patron.


----------



## TTecheTTe

tmoran said:


> I think there is a defect with turn signals on high end German cars. They either must be terribly difficult to activate or they are inoperable. Most drivers of these vehicles decide they are too much trouble and forego them entirely. The same defect is also present when a giant exhaust and mismatched body panels are installed on a Japanese car.
> 
> Nightcap in the MM Legend while battling the Axis forces on the way home.


:r

Howdy, boys! Been puffing Red Cake today in my mini rustcated briar churchwarden. Now it's a Flor de Olivia with vodka as I watch "Held Up" with Jamie Foxx; hysterical.

The stem came out my Country Gent and of course I can't find the wood glue.

Oh, talked to DJ last week. He's well, but has been very busy with the museum.


----------



## freestoke

tmoran said:


> I think there is a defect with turn signals on high end German cars. They either must be terribly difficult to activate or they are inoperable. Most drivers of these vehicles decide they are too much trouble and forego them entirely. The same defect is also present when a giant exhaust and mismatched body panels are installed on a Japanese car.
> 
> Nightcap in the MM Legend while battling the Axis forces on the way home.


In New York, social factors dictate that the turn signal should never be engaged until the driver has already begun making the turn, reflective of the prime state dictum that no one should show the even the least consideration for anyone else. It keeps the mood of the population on edge, which helps with their international reputation as the rudest people in history.


----------



## Emperor Zurg

freestoke said:


> In New York, social factors dictate that the turn signal should never be engaged until the driver has already begun making the turn, reflective of the prime state dictum that no one should show the even the least consideration for anyone else. It keeps the mood of the population on edge, which helps with their international reputation as the rudest people in history.


One should also empty one's ash tray of cigarette butts on the highway off ramp whilst waiting for the light to change.
Better yet, dump it on the ground in front of the pump while filling up with gas - the garbage can 3' away notwithstanding...


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Sutliff Black Cordial in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rekamepip Rockcob poker.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren HH Acadian Perique in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto.


----------



## Nachman

I decided to post what I am smoking so Jim won't feel so alone on today's Afternoon Smoke Thread. I just finished about an hour bowl of University Flake.


----------



## JimInks

McConnell Folded Flake in a small 1970s smooth three quarter bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 sitter.


----------



## tmoran

Another MM Legend full of Kendal Kentucky and a cup of joe for the ride home. Nicotine and caffeine levels stable.


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> I decided to post what I am smoking so Jim won't feel so alone on today's Afternoon Smoke Thread. I just finished about an hour bowl of University Flake.


How considerate of you, Nick! :smile: Back from some Dart Mix and some decent bullseye throwing in the cricket games, then a clever 168 start to a 501 game -- after two misses into the treble 18. For nought, since I wound up losing to 27 darts. :lol: And a few Old Mils, of course! :beerchug:


----------



## Desertlifter

After languishing for 12+ hours a day at work most of the week, it was time for a 'baccy trifecta.

Since Piping should be in caps, it shall go here. Plus I'm temporally troubled.

Morning: Esoterica Tilbury in my Sav bent dip

Work: Sneaking bits of Red Bull between classes

Afternoon: DE Java with a Guiness


----------



## JimInks

Paul Olsen-My Own Blend Bourbon in a straight 2012 Rekamepip made Sugar Barrel pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking Dunhill Navy Rolls in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil 99 Acorn with a lucite ferrule and stem.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit.


----------



## JimInks

I just finished smoking Dutch Masters Cherry Cavendish in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. Next will be MacBaren Solent Mixture in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## cpmcdill

Just about to light up some Reiner Long Golden Flake in a Peterson System 314


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: Newminster 403 Superior Round Slices in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Evolving Work Blend in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian stem, unbranded.


----------



## cpmcdill

Ennerdale Flake in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Royal Yacht in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth Billiard.


----------



## Branzig

Finally getting around to sampling some SWR, thanks to @freestoke

I find that this would make a great, no-none-sense morning blend. Mix it with tea or coffee and you couldn't ask for much more. This tobacco minds its manners very well and is extremely mellow with a good anise and sugar taste to it. I find it a lot more mellow than PA personally and a good way to get your palate moving in the morning.

Thanks Again Jim! :thumb: ipe:

Big N' Burley is on deck for my late afternoon/evening smoke.


----------



## cpmcdill

Branzig said:


> Finally getting around to sampling some SWR, thanks to @freestoke
> 
> I find that this would make a great, no-none-sense morning blend. Mix it with tea or coffee and you couldn't ask for much more. This tobacco minds its manners very well and is extremely mellow with a good anise and sugar taste to it. I find it a lot more mellow than PA personally and a good way to get your palate moving in the morning.
> 
> Thanks Again Jim! :thumb: ipe:
> 
> Big N' Burley is on deck for my late afternoon/evening smoke.


As I've pretty much smoked up nearly all my straight burleys, I'm hoping to pick up a can of SWR soon. I agree, good stuff.

Looking forward to your impressions of the BnB. It's a good evening smoke, with plenty of nicotine power.

BTW, I'm trying to get the Puff Tobacco Share rolling again, and I'd like you to get involved. I think it's a great idea that kind of fell into neglect.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...15063-puff-tobacco-share-official-thread.html


----------



## Branzig

cpmcdill said:


> As I've pretty much smoked up nearly all my straight burleys, I'm hoping to pick up a can of SWR soon. I agree, good stuff.
> 
> Looking forward to your impressions of the BnB. It's a good evening smoke, with plenty of nicotine power.
> 
> BTW, I'm trying to get the Puff Tobacco Share rolling again, and I'd like you to get involved. I think it's a great idea that kind of fell into neglect.
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...15063-puff-tobacco-share-official-thread.html


I don't know if SWR is something I would buy a tin of, as it is extremely mild to my tastes. But I have only had one bowl of it, so I can't definitively state that just yet. But I will definitely keep a pouch on hand regardless of how I feel at the end of this sampling.

I too look forward to the B&B. It smells amazing and I will be sure to report back to ya.

As for the tobacco sampling/trading thread, sometimes it is a little tricky for me to get to the post at a decent time, but I am in. I think it is a good thing to get rolling again! ipe:


----------



## freestoke

Branzig said:


> Finally getting around to sampling some SWR, thanks to @freestoke
> 
> I find that this would make a great, no-none-sense morning blend. Mix it with tea or coffee and you couldn't ask for much more. This tobacco minds its manners very well and is extremely mellow with a good anise and sugar taste to it. I find it a lot more mellow than PA personally and a good way to get your palate moving in the morning.
> 
> Thanks Again Jim! :thumb: ipe:
> 
> Big N' Burley is on deck for my late afternoon/evening smoke.


You bet, Brandon. I buy SWR by the tub, and probably could do with another to feel safe. Never know when they're gonna raid the internet tobacco speakeasy, or worse, when Brown&Williamson will fall to the Viking horde. I'm having a nightcap of SWR in the Pride Forever, myself.


----------



## Branzig

freestoke said:


> You bet, Brandon. I buy SWR by the tub, and probably could do with another to feel safe. *Never know when they're gonna raid the internet tobacco speakeasy, or worse, when Brown&Williamson will fall to the Viking horde.* I'm having a nightcap of SWR in the Pride Forever, myself.


It is just a matter of time...and I too fear for my lovely leaves


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was L.J. Heart Virginia in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS. Now, it's Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## Emperor Zurg

Thoroughly enjoying a cobload of 50/50 mixed Larry's blend and Black Cherry Twist in my oldest, ugliest Forever Pride.
Maybe it's the pipe but this is really tasting good today.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## NeverBend

2009 Rattray's Red Rapparee in a small (group 2) 1929 Dunhill Shell dublin (#143)


----------



## freestoke

Emperor Zurg said:


> Thoroughly enjoying a cobload of 50/50 mixed Larry's blend and Black Cherry Twist in my oldest, ugliest Forever Pride.
> Maybe it's the pipe but this is really tasting good today.


Let's do the twist then! :dance: Happy Bogie and some 1Q for room note. p Poor Happy Bogie. out: It's just as ugly cut into coins as it is in turd form. :tsk:


----------



## cpmcdill

Edward G Robinson's Pipe Blend in a Mastercraft straight billiard. 

Funny thing about the EGR blend. Pipes & Cigars must have had hundreds of tins, because they gave them away on IPSD, as well as with some other deals before that, but they don't sell it. It's a good tobacco blend, great for everyday smoking. Wouldn't mind getting it in bulk if I could.


----------



## freestoke

Another Old Mil, Barkeep! Use the same glass! :director:

Went and refilled the PA and SWR jars, so having a quick Pride Forever of PA while I wait on the Happy Bogie to dry a bit. Got two more clubs gripped, with my Hogan 3Hybrid and PW and Audrey's 5W and PW done now, 22 to go! :banana:


----------



## freestoke

A formidable musketball of Happy Bogie and 1Q is currently imbedding itself into my brain. Luckily, America's Best Tasting Beer is laying down a nice bass line. :beerchug: Sunshine today, sunshine tomorrow! :smile: I took three swipes at the ball with my new grips, trying not to rip a big divot. First two I thinned and failed to get airborne (whiffle balls), the third I compensated into a fat gouge. :lol:


----------



## cpmcdill

Mixture no. 79 + Middleton Apple + Tambolaka in a MM Eaton cob

Sometimes you throw a bunch of stuff together and you just get noise, but this mix was actually rather pleasant.


----------



## cpmcdill

freestoke said:


> A formidable musketball of Happy Bogie and 1Q is currently imbedding itself into my brain.


Hey that sounds pretty good. I can see how that could be a very balanced taste.


----------



## LandonColby

Its been a beautiful day thus far, and although my mind is laden with work that is yet to be done, I cant help myself...I grabbed a few brews and a big [email protected]#K'n house pipe of Irish Oak and now Im off to the porch recliner. Happy Monday ya bastards :lol:


----------



## JimInks

cpmcdill said:


> Edward G Robinson's Pipe Blend in a Mastercraft straight billiard.
> 
> Funny thing about the EGR blend. Pipes & Cigars must have had hundreds of tins, because they gave them away on IPSD, as well as with some other deals before that, but they don't sell it. It's a good tobacco blend, great for everyday smoking. Wouldn't mind getting it in bulk if I could.


I find that rather strange, too, and had noticed it. I don't get it. Well, Smoking Pipes and 4Noggins has it. Their gain is P&Cs loss.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## Emperor Zurg

Its a rather unorthodox mix this afternoon of Larry's Blend, Firedance Flake, Dark Cherry Twist and Plum Pudding... as far as I remember anyway. There could be something else in there too. It's not pretty and certainly not memorable but it had to be done.

Oh, and it's in my Zurg, glass bottom cob.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va./UnBur #1 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## JimInks

I'm smoking Holiday Mixture Match in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite stem with cream swirls.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Royal Yacht in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter.


----------



## freestoke

Off to Dart Mix land. Hopefully my darts are better than my early passes at hitting a whiffle ball. :lol: I'll be burning from the pouch in a Legend on the way. p


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren HH Acadian Perique in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto.


----------



## cpmcdill

Another one of my weird blending experiments: Organic Virginia Shag + C&D Big 'n Burley + a light English + Tambolaka in a MM General with a Forever churchwarden stem. Pretty good, not awesome, but very smokeable.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I have to work tonight, instead of this morning. I had a bowl of Three Nuns in a Peterson green-spray sterling silver military-mount apple during my afternoon commute up the mountain.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Royal Yacht in a smooth almost full bend 1981 Briar Workshop round volcano signed by Elliott Nachwalter with a gold acrylic stem. Now, it's Jim's English Blend in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256. It's a beautiful day here, I'm enjoying my work while smoking good tobaccos. Not much else to ask for right now!


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Byzantium + Turkey Foot Sweet Twist in an LJ Peretti rusticated pot with extra-large bowl. The twist tobacco added a little sweetness and a lot of nicotine.


----------



## cpmcdill

Rattray's Hal 'o The Wynd in a MM General with a forever churchwarden stem


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Dutch Masters Whiskey Cavendish in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank. Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## cpmcdill

A blend of organic Virginia shag, Tambolaka, cigar leaf and Turkey Foot sweet twist in a MM Country Gentleman. Deceptively mild and sweet, but a strong nicotine kick.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a smooth almost full bend 1981 Briar Workshop round volcano signed by Elliott Nachwalter with a gold acrylic stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

Frog Morton's Cellar in a Peterson System 314


----------



## freestoke

Back from some Dart Mix and okay darts. Was choking down Labatt Blue, but as long as it's beer flavored I'm easy to please with the beverage selection. :beerchug:

Decided on a basic 4Dot/PA smoke, with fresh coffee, while watching the end of this afternoon's Houston golf.


----------



## Regiampiero

This was my English 4 o'clock today. Earl Gray and honey with a beautiful Mi Amor


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter.


----------



## freestoke

Watching the golf with an Old Mil and a Semper Cornucobbium of SWR. Finally stopped snowing here. :smow:


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Royal Yacht in a GDB. Listing my next smoke early: FVF in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## tmoran

Watching my cat desperately waddle around after squirrels and birds. Just fired up some Kendal Kentucky in my no name bent apple basket pipe. Bottle of Rogue Hazelnut Brown Nectar on the side. I think the fauna here is quite safe, but he still gets a trophy for participating.:first:


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## jzoub

Sitting on the deck with a nice cold beer or rum and pepsi.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

freestoke said:


> Finally stopped snowing here. :smow:


We got about 8 to 10 inches last night, and are expecting more over the next few days.


----------



## freestoke

El wedo del milagro said:


> We got about 8 to 10 inches last night, and are expecting more over the next few days.


That's good for you, isn't it? Not so good for getting the golf courses in playable shape, though. :frown: But it's pretty nice today! :smile: Having some RY in the 4Dot, maybe some darts late this afternoon.

Actually, that RY just burned out, so I'm switching to some crispy SWR/HB from the paper plate. It occurs to me that HB coins, cut from the long turd, look just like rabbit droppings when you pile them up.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret, signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some Honor Guard aromatic blend, by our own @madbricky, in a custom Zurg Glass Sipper cob.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## swamper

Listening to the peep and wood frogs smoking some 3Ps in a bent Country Gentleman. My forever stems should be here Tuesday.


----------



## cpmcdill

Granger in a MM Eaton cob


----------



## JimInks

The Smoker Ltd. Civil War in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: FVF in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

freestoke said:


> That's good for you, isn't it? Not so good for getting the golf courses in playable shape, though. :frown:


Naw, eight to ten inches of snow overnight isn't much here. We are a ski-resort that averages 20+ feet of snow a winter. We didn't get our average this year though. In past winters I've seen us get several feet overnight, and one afternoon a few years ago we got four and a half feet in three hours! I'm in the southern Rockies in Northern New Mexico.

The winter is dry compared to the Summer, though. Our summers average 75 deg F, and we get a twenty to thirty minute rain five or six afternoons a week, and maybe a couple of hours long soaking showers at night a week too.

I had a bowl of Old Dark Fired in a Peterson green-spray sterling silver military mount apple this morning during my morning commute up the mountain.


----------



## freestoke

El wedo del milagro said:


> Naw, eight to ten inches of snow overnight isn't much here.


Well, good as opposed to bad. :lol:

Something terrible has happened overnight. I have for years found the zap2it site great for seeing what's coming on TV, but now they've "improved" it and rendered it all but useless. I'm stuck with nothing but the STINKING Time Warner 1980s design TV guide. :rant: The idiots they hire for programming today just grab the toolbox and start slapping up boxes that cooperate with nothing except Internet Explorer, but even using IE their new creation has brought the site to a virtual halt. Even if it was still useful, it would be horrifically tedious.

With bitterness in my heart at the loss of zap2it, I light a cob of PA and try to find peace with the stupidity of humankind.


----------



## freestoke

Well, they seem to have gotten on the bugs pretty fast, so zap2it is at least working again at nearly normal speed in firefox. Of course, the search function is gone, which was at least 50% of my use of the site. sigh. Apparently I'm going to have to register sometime in the future to reacquire that feature, but for the nonce they are not accepting new registrations. :dunno: I'll have to smoke a bowl of RY in the TwoDot apple to recover my celebrated poise under fire.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo. Next is Jim's VaPer #1 in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend apple.


----------



## cpmcdill

Vincent Manil "La Brumeuse" Semois in a MM Country Gentleman, which I received as a bomblet from @tmoran. Good stuff.

As it is completely uncased, I breathed on it a bit to get the moisture up before packing the pipe. It has a flavor reminiscent of some of the old-time burley tobaccos, but also different. That is to say, more comparable to burley's baritone voice as opposed to Virginia's tenor. Not sweet at all, maybe just a bit astringent, with faint herbal-floral notes, like hops. In a manner of speaking, it reminds me of India Pale Ale. And it left a nice warm feeling in my chest after finishing that I don't often get from pipe blends. I gather from the review site that it is a variety of Kentucky leaf.

Vincent Manil - La Brumeuse - Tobacco Reviews


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Sutliff Black Cordial in a straight 1979 MM Legend. Next is Mystery Blend #2 in a 2003 IMP horn Meer. I have no idea what it is that I'm taste testing.


----------



## cpmcdill

Orlik Golden Sliced, also sent by @tmoran.

Another one I hadn't tried before. A nice counterpoint to the Semois tobacco. Great Virginia brightness, and a terrific sweet aroma in the bag. Didn't dry it, just stuffed it into the pipe and lit it up. Unlike the Semois, which burnt fast but cool, this demanded a slower pace of sipping to avoid the burn. I found it to be refined yet straightforward. The aftertaste is a mellow lemony tang.


----------



## tmoran

Thanks for your thoughts on those baccy's, Chris. Your descriptions are far better than my own. I agree with the warm feeling the Semois creates.

Burley salad on the way home in the MM Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Mystery Blend #1 in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter. Next is Peterson 3Ps in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy.


----------



## cpmcdill

It's an Edward G. Robinson's kind of day.  Had a bowl of it in a MM Country Gentleman, and might have another of the same in a short while. Wish I could get that in bulk.


----------



## JimInks

Not too far from finishing this bowl of Newminster 403 Superior Round Slices in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Va./DFK #2 in a 1970s smooth straight rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large. Next is MacBaren HH Acadian Perique in a mid-late 1930s straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair.


----------



## bluesman.54

FVF in a Forever Country Gentleman and still writing. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a smooth almost full bend 1981 Briar Workshop round volcano signed by Elliott Nachwalter with a gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> FVF in a Forever Country Gentleman and still writing. Life is Good!


Keep your nose to the keyboard, Michael! :typing:

An afternoon of Dart Mix and Old Mil, getting my butt handed to me by Audrey, having some high potency Happy Bogie to kill the pain. sheesh. No warmup, she threw two 18s -- one miss, one "follow your miss". Couple of 20s from me, then a treble 20, single 18, single 19 from Audrey. Then she followed with a treble 19, treble 17, single 16. Then a treble 16, single 15. Then a double 15 and a bull. Then a double Bull. I was left so far in the dust I seemed to lose my equanimity in a persistent state of stress, failing to win anything for the duration of the match. :faint: Frankendartrix. 

Watching the par 3 tournament with a cup of coffee. The Masters is different.


----------



## JimInks

L.J. Heart Virginia in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## cpmcdill

SG Squadron Leader in a Grabow GD smooth billiard.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some 4th Generation 1931 in a Yello-Bole Imperial


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a smooth almost full bend 1981 Briar Workshop round volcano signed by Elliott Nachwalter with a gold acrylic stem. Nesbitt's Orange soda is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Marble Kake in a medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's VaPer #1 in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend apple.


----------



## freestoke

RY in the Country Gentleman. The irons weren't so hot, but the driver was pretty solid. Half the population of Central New York was out there and probably gonna be the same tomorrow when we play, but if it takes three hours for nine holes, so be it! :banana:


----------



## JimInks

A Cohiba Robusto. Needed to have one on such a beautiful day.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A bastard mix of English, caramel aro, and something else in an Orange Color Duke. Happy Friday, gents! ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Euphoria (Amphora Red Match) in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## cpmcdill

Carter Hall in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Solani Aged Burley Flake in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe.


----------



## freestoke

Be heading for the course in a bit, get in nine, then sit back and catch the Masters, fast forwarding through all the commercials. :smile:

The Gentleman Forever gets the call from Prince Albert. p


----------



## JimInks

Heine's Blend in a 2013 MM straight Legend.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Virginia Flake in a 2001 medium bend straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a silver ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Quiet Nights in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

Edward G Robinson's Pipe Blend in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

Reiner's Long Golden Flake in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows horn.


----------



## JimInks

Mystery Blend #1 in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## swamper

Trying out a MM Washington full of Tambo. The smaller size of the Washington suits me a little better than a Country Gentleman. Especialy with the Tambo. Haha


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking St. James Flake in a 2002 black pebble finish straight Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano Billiard. Going to get a new smoke soon. Next is Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## freestoke

Everything is white again. :frown: This calls for dark thoughts and a bowl of Kendal Kentucky in the substantial Ser Jacopo. p


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Three Friars in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland stem. Now, it's Red Virginia Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


----------



## cpmcdill

SG Coconut Twist blended with Virginia Gold "Black & Gold" in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was McClelland #5100 Red Cake in a 1977 smooth Rubino (Lorenzo) Oom Paul. Going to have a new smoke in a few minutes. Now, it's Solani Aged Burley Flake in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Sutliff Chocolate Truffle in a straight Savinelli Toscana ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Mystery Blend #1 in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Waccamaw in a 1982 near full bend egg shaped Ascorti Business KS with a black ferrule and saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Three Friars in a smooth briar calabash shaped Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier JR Fait Main with a horn ferrule.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren HH Vintage Syrian in a Grabow Golden Duke


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Heine's Blend in a 1981 smooth full bend Mauro Series Two 315 p-lip that copies the Peterson system. Simply Lemonade is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Solani Aged Burley Flake in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Maryland 8 cut in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian. Next is Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren HH Vintage Syrian in an LJ Peretti rusticated pot with an extra-large bowl


----------



## JimInks

Dutch Masters Whiskey Cavendish in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va./DFK #2 in a 1970s smooth straight rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some Dan Blue Note in a Chacom Manet


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's VaKy in an early Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank. Next is Fillmore in a 1988 smooth full bend Peterson System Standard XL 315.


----------



## Tgs679

Lane 1Q in a MM Missouri Pride.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff #507 Virginia Flake in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## Scott W.

Had some OGS in my Ehrlich Lovat


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren Virginia no. 1 in a MM Huck Finn followed closely by C&D Big 'n Burley in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## Scott W.

Dunhill London Mixture in my Nording Freehand.


----------



## Scott W.

JimInks said:


> Just finished smoking Jim's VaKy in an early Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank. Next is Fillmore in a 1988 smooth full bend Peterson System Standard XL 315.


How many grams of tobacco do you go through in a month?


----------



## JimInks

Scott W. said:


> How many grams of tobacco do you go through in a month?


I have no idea. I'm sure it's at least half a pound, but I never counted how smokes I do a day or how much tobacco I consume.


----------



## freestoke

JimInks said:


> I have no idea. I'm sure it's at least half a pound, but I never counted how smokes I do a day or how much tobacco I consume.


Hell, I smoke close to that, and I know I don't keep up with you! :lol:


----------



## Nachman

JimInks said:


> I have no idea. I'm sure it's at least half a pound, but I never counted how smokes I do a day or how much tobacco I consume.


Three pipes a day at about three grams a pipe works out to eight to ten ounces a month. Bud, you smoke pounds a month.


----------



## JimInks

Nachman said:


> Three pipes a day at about three grams a pipe works out to eight to ten ounces a month. Bud, you smoke pounds a month.


Shows you what I know. I just never think about it. Between trade samples, stuff I'm doing blending experiments with, blends I've bought, blends I've been given to taste test... I only give a thought to what my next smoke is going to be and what pipe will I smoke it in. Pounds a month? Plural? Holy cow!!


----------



## JimInks

freestoke said:


> Hell, I smoke close to that, and I know I don't keep up with you! :lol:


Well, I was guessing. It's never occurred to me to count and do the math, lazy cuss that I am!


----------



## tmoran

This afternoon it was a musketball (thanks to freestoke for that terminology) of FVF (thanks to Pipinho) in a Randy Wiley rusticated bent pot with some black tea on the side. Beautiful day out. My chores are nearly finished, but unfortunately it doesn't look like I'll be able to make it out to the course this afternoon. :sigh: One of these days.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking a bowl of MacBaren HH Acadian Perique in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg. Going to get a new smoke and something to drink. Next is Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob.


----------



## cpmcdill

Frog Morton's Cellar in a MM General with a forever churchwarden stem, followed by some Mac Baren Virginia no. 1


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## Bruck

Trying out some experiments with cigar tobacco scraps, homemade cavendish, and other things.


----------



## JimInks

BRG in a 1979 Ascorti Business KS Oom Paul.


----------



## JimInks

Heine's Blend in the second pipe I ever bought ($2.49), a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Virginia Flake in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## JimInks

McConnell Folded Flake in a small 1970s smooth three quarter bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 sitter.


----------



## cpmcdill

Rattray's Red Rapparee in an LJ Peretti rusticated pot with an extra-large bowl


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Scottish Blend in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg (Charatan second).


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Sutliff Chocolate Truffle in a smooth, straight Dr. Grabow Riviara ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Solent Mixture in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Red Virginia Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


----------



## False Cast

I don't often have time for an afternoon smoke break but today I'm enjoying some 3 year old Blackwoods in a smooth Spaniola "Cayuga" Canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren HH Acadian Perique in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg.


----------



## cpmcdill

Been outside all afternoon, so I could not report them in real-time, but I did enjoy some Mac Baren Virginia no. 1, Carter Hall, Rattray's Red Rapparee and Virginia Gold Black & Gold blended with GH&C Coconut Twist.


----------



## freestoke

Time for an afternoon grammar rant! :rant: The ads for *Contact*, which is soon to appear on cable on OVATION, show Jody Foster screaming with aching sincerity, "NONE OF US ARE ALONE!" Where are the editors when you really need them? "None of us IS alone," you ultramaroons! :rant:

A big Country Gentleman Forever, full of PA and Happy Bogie.


----------



## JimInks

Ko-Ko in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording.


----------



## Emperor Zurg

@Branzig

An old cob (MM bent pride with forever stem and Zurg inner tube) full of newly re-hydrated SG Navy Flake.
This pipe is assuming a potbelly shape. I've had to re-glue the stem once because it fell out.

The flake is pretty good but it seems to have totally lost the rum flavor. Strange because I even re-hydrated it with a good splash of rum...


----------



## LewZephyr

Emperor Zurg said:


> @Branzig
> The flake is pretty good but it seems to have totally lost the rum flavor. Strange because I even re-hydrated it with a good splash of rum...


Just for clarity... is that a splash of good rum, a large quantity of rum, or both?


----------



## Tobias Lutz

The last of my Sutliff Chocolate Truffle in a large, bent LaRocca Novo ipe:


----------



## Emperor Zurg

LewZephyr said:


> Just for clarity... is that a splash of good rum, a large quantity of rum, or both?


It was about a cap full of of Myer's Dark rum poured over the stack of flakes. The tin was full minus about 3 flakes.
Then I covered it up and let it equalize for about 4 or 5 days. They were as dry as old tree bark before that.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking dark burley in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian. Next is Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

Solani 131 in a 1978 smooth full bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard.


----------



## freestoke

Emperor Zurg said:


> It was about a cap full of of Myer's Dark rum poured over the stack of flakes. The tin was full minus about 3 flakes.
> Then I covered it up and let it equalize for about 4 or 5 days. They were as dry as old tree bark before that.


:shock: Ah...CAP full. I read CUP full first time through! :biglaugh:


----------



## Branzig

Emperor Zurg said:


> @Branzig
> 
> An old cob (MM bent pride with forever stem and Zurg inner tube) full of newly re-hydrated SG Navy Flake.
> This pipe is assuming a potbelly shape. I've had to re-glue the stem once because it fell out.
> 
> The flake is pretty good but it seems to have totally lost the rum flavor. Strange because I even re-hydrated it with a good splash of rum...


Hmmm... :ask:

Well, it is alcohol, and alcohol evaporates quickly. Makes me wonder if "rum" flavoring used in navy flakes is really rum. I doubt that it is...

Well hope it is still enjoyable enough to smoke through. If not order more. You need a good TAD attack I am sure :lol:


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Carter Hall in a 1979 smooth medium bend billiard made in Israel. Next is Heine's Blend in a 1980s made in London no name smooth straight apple.


----------



## freestoke

Windy and still a bit cold to play or even practice. Sunny, though! Rain moving in for the weekend, so we might not get out again until Monday, by which time I will have to start relearning the game all over again. :faint:

SWR in the "Canadian" Canadian. I need to go take a nap. :faint:


----------



## cpmcdill

Two bowls of Mac Baren's Virginia no. 1 in a MM Huck Finn cob (while coincidentally reading some Mark Twain).


----------



## False Cast

Blackwoods flake in a Dr. Grabow Rhodesian that's not very good looking but smokes extremely well.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Solent Mixture in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## freestoke

False Cast said:


> Blackwoods flake in a Dr. Grabow Rhodesian that's not very good looking but smokes extremely well.


I have always thought Rhodesians and Bulldogs have one of the most functional shapes for smoking, what one might expect from a neolithic smoking implement, perhaps something in use to this very day by tribes in the forests of New Guinea. Thick where it needs to be, thin where it doesn't...the lighter the better and all that. The only bulldog I have these days is an old Dunhill, but it doesn't smoke all that well.

I'm going to break out some Happy Bogie and PA and stuff it in the 4Dot. And get myself another Old Mil! :beerchug:


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Heine's Blend in the second pipe I ever bought ($2.49), a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Quiet Nights in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Euphoria (Amphora Red Match) in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## cpmcdill

Carter Hall in a MM Eaton cob


----------



## Tobias Lutz

About to begin breaking in my new bamboo semi-churchwarden made by one of our very own brethren. After much consideration I decided to inaugurate with H&H Classic Burley Kake. ipe:


----------



## False Cast

A bowl of Nightcap that was jarred in December of 2010 in a small 3/4 bent "genuine briar" no-name pipe that smokes quite well. The smoke was accompanied by a hot cup of Earl Gray tea.


----------



## freestoke

Gotta be the worst golf I've put together yet this season.  Ghastly stuff! When the Bedouins build their first golf range on the sands of the Sahara, and the first Bedouin steps up to hit a ball, robed head to foot in full camel-riding gear ala Lawrence of Arabia, the first swing he ever takes in his life will probably resemble what I was doing out there today. :tsk: I played the ninth hole well, at least. :faint: Horrible otherwise. Just horrible. I did also hit a miraculous pitch shot and made the putt on seven -- for a bogie. :lol:

Stoking up some RY in the Legend Forever, moving from the Old Mils to coffee. :cp


----------



## JimInks

Fiammata in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Red Virginia Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom. Next is Heine's Blend in a 1981 smooth full bend Mauro Series Two 315 p-lip that copies the Peterson system.


----------



## JimInks

Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## tmoran

This afternoon I mixed some Tambo from cpmcdill with some Semois in a MM Country Gent. Pretty good, tons of flavor and just enough vitamin N for me. I had to smoke this while putting together my new mower. The old one fell apart at the end of the season last year, so I had to put it out to pasture. Unfortunate timing, since I am moving into my new home in a couple of weeks and won't be needing a mower anymore. Less time mowing means more time ppp !!!!!


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## cpmcdill

Captain Black Dark in a Fireside churchwarden with a medium billiard bowl


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: Bob's Square Cut in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend.


----------



## bluesman.54

freestoke said:


> Keep your nose to the keyboard, Michael! :typing:


Thanks Jim! That is exactly what I did. My busy season is now over and I can return to posting. Hope you have been able to get out on the course while I was away.

Enjoyed a bowl of 1792 in a forever Country Gentleman this afternoon. Life is Good!


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> Thanks Jim! That is exactly what I did. My busy season is now over and I can return to posting. Hope you have been able to get out on the course while I was away.
> 
> Enjoyed a bowl of 1792 in a forever Country Gentleman this afternoon. Life is Good!


Been a while since I had 1792! I'm envious. :mrgreen: Been out a few times, but it's too early to tell much. Looking forward to you showing up more frequently, Michael! :tu

Some RY in the Legend Forever, getting ready for lunch.


----------



## JimInks

Solani Aged Burley Flake in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker.


----------



## JimInks

Solani 633 Vaper in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I just finished shoveling snow at work. I am rewarding myself with a bowl of Bob's Chocolate Flake in a green-spray Peterson apple with sterling silver military mount.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake in an LJ Peretti rusticated pot with an extra-large bowl


----------



## JimInks

The last of this tin of Dunhill Navy Rolls in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil 99 Acorn with a lucite ferrule and stem.


----------



## bluesman.54

Just enjoyed a bowl of "The Best of the Rest" in a Forever Country Gentleman. A little heavy n the Latakia -- which I thoroughly enjoyed. A great way to begin a relaxing afternoon watching hockey. We are under a severe storm warning here, so it is a good day to stay in the man cave and smoke. Inspired by Jim, I think I'll have a beer. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren HH Acadian Perique in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto.


----------



## Branzig

Finishing up a bowl of Abingdon while cleaning up my golf clubs.

Played 9 in a terrible down pour, complete with hail! 

3 putted four holes...had a couple great shots though. Friday, if the weather permits, I am off for 18 holes. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Bruck

Just had a bowl of "Great Outdoors" which I think is a house blend from my local B&M.

Switching over to the "other side" for a cigar now  Having one of my RYOs that I made a couple months ago.


----------



## bluesman.54

@freestoke I have reached the stage of enlightenment of Jim's enjoying a pipe with some beer. Mighty Fine!

Enjoying some Penzance in a 1/4 bent, smooth, natural Four Dot Viscount XS. Life is definitely Good! I may just have to take up golf to further explore the pleasures of life in this world!


----------



## cpmcdill

Capt Black Dark in a MM Eaton cob


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> @freestoke I may just have to take up golf to further explore the pleasures of life in this world!


With golf, you explore the pleasures of life at a far remove from anywhere that they exist. :spy: Unless, of course, you are a masochist. :lol:

RY in the "Canadian" Canadian, with a cup of after-dinner coffee. :cp


----------



## Mr. Motoyoshi

PS Balkan Supreme in an MM Bent Ozark.

I really love this tobacco. Taste just like Solani English Luxury and they are both reported to be Balkan Sobranie knockoffs.


----------



## bluesman.54

freestoke said:


> With golf, you explore the pleasures of life at a far remove from anywhere that they exist. :spy: Unless, of course, you are a masochist. :lol:
> 
> RY in the "Canadian" Canadian, with a cup of after-dinner coffee. :cp


A masochist you say? No, I have never been called that. I have a number of friends who golf and keep inviting me to go along with them. I think they need someone to provide the entertainment as a new guy attempts to play with seasoned players. But I just may have to give it a shot. I used to play about 10 years ago and do have a set of clubs. Just maybe...

Still working on a bowl of Pembroke in a Four Dot, 1/4 bent grooved bowl. I love these pipes!


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sound of Gamelan (an aromatic pipe blend from Jakarta, Indonesia) in a MM Eaton cob


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Russ’ Cinnamon Roll in a briar Yello-Bole Imperial ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2003 black sandblasted medium bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant blowfish.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a smooth 1977 Medley (GBD second) medium bend billiard with a flat underside.


----------



## bluesman.54

Continuing on with Tilbury and PA in a 1/8 bent, rusticate Lorenzo Elba Imperia #8688 . Getting a lot done -- Tilbury is a good tobacco to smoke when one has work to do. Life is Good!


----------



## freestoke

The Royal Yacht was sunk with this last bowl in the Diplomat Forever. I'll be digging out the Tilbury tomorrow! p And put together some more Golf Mix! Right now the Prince is all alone in the pouch, but I've got him a date with Lady Nicotine in the morning. :evil:


----------



## JimInks

Solani Aged Burley Flake in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker.


----------



## freestoke

The Golf Mix has been mixed! Had to break out one of my last three Owensburg Release Five Brothers to complete the ensemble, but it came out rather well. Smoking a second bowl of it now, just to be sure. p Since I had to crack the 5B, I'll skip the Tilbury for now.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Molto Dolce in a MM Country Gentleman, followed by SG Squadron Leader in a Grabow rusticated pot, followed by Puto Cowe Toko K25 (from Indonesia) in a MM Eaton cob.


----------



## JimInks

Fillmore in a 1988 smooth full bend Peterson System Standard XL 315.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier,I smoked a bowl of MacBaren Plum Cake in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg. Now, it's Angler's Dream in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

C&D Epiphany in a rustic Dr. Grabow Royalton ipe:


----------



## cpmcdill

SG Squadron Leader in a MM Country Gentleman, followed by a bowl of Carter Hall in same.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren HH Acadian Perique in a mid-late 1930s straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair.


----------



## JimInks

McConnell Folded Flake in a small 1970s smooth three quarter bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 sitter.


----------



## SmokinSpider

Ruins of Isengard with a few years of aging in my Stanwell Vario


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## Bruck

Smoking some "jungle juice" - a co-worker gave me a sample from his jar of random remainders (is there a name for this, btw?). Not too bad, pretty mellow and sweet as he apparently is a big fan of aromatics. Even better w/ some MacBaren flake mixed in. Pipe is a MM.


----------



## bluesman.54

Earlier I enjoyed some Tilbury with a wee bit of PA mixed in in a Forever Country Gentleman as I worked on this weeks writing. That Tilbury seems to really get the old juices flowing. Life is Good!


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> Earlier I enjoyed some Tilbury with a wee bit of PA mixed in in a Forever Country Gentleman as I worked on this weeks writing. That Tilbury seems to really get the old juices flowing. Life is Good!


As it says on the can, "This is a potent tobacco, causes dizziness!" For some reason, this brings to mind the dire warning I have seen on OTC drugs, that one of the side effects is "euphoria". Can't have any of THAT, now can we? :biglaugh:

In preparation for whatever golf happens this afternoon, range or course, I'm going through my swinglist, what I'll be working on. I think I've been a bit sloppy at shoulder alignment, setting up a bit open, which causes pulls to the left. Shoulders should always align with the target, no matter where your feet are pointing. I need to make my transition at the top more continuous, too -- I've been kinda jumping at the ball from the top and not getting off my right side as smoothly as I should.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Bruck said:


> Smoking some "jungle juice" - a co-worker gave me a sample from his jar of random remainders (is there a name for this, btw?).


Jim (freestoke) dries his tobacco on a paper plate, he calls all the left over bits when mixed together "PPP" (paper plate potpourri). I don't dry my tobacco. I think it's more flavorful (but more prone to bite) when smoked wet. But I do save all the leftovers in a jar I marked "Leavings Jar".


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Euphoria (Amphora Red Match) in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega. Next is Black Noble in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a lucite stem and silver band repair.


----------



## freestoke

El wedo del milagro said:


> Jim (freestoke) dries his tobacco on a paper plate, he calls all the left over bits when mixed together "PPP" (paper plate potpourri). I don't dry my tobacco. I think it's more flavorful (but more prone to bite) when smoked wet. But I do save all the leftovers in a jar I marked "Leavings Jar".


A lot of what I smoke isn't dried beforehand, PA, KK, SWR, RY, 5100, and Tilbury, to name a few, but I do fill over the plate. I do dry flakes a bit, and break them up over the plate, so that definitely adds to the pile. Sometimes it gets out of control and I wind up smoking nothing but PPP for a few bowls to clean it up. :lol: I don't like keeping the scraps around, so I smoke them up instead. p

Speaking of which, the PPP is due for a sweeping, maybe a couple of grams of KK, PA, SWR, RY, and possibly a shard of Happy Bogie...:spy:...The Diplomat Forever get the call! p Rather good! Might have been a blade of 3BM in there, from refilling the pouch with Golf Mix (which is the same as Dart Mix, actually).


----------



## JimInks

Solani 633 in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows horn. I don't see many people smoking this VaPer for some reason. It's a really good one.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Russ' Cinnamon Roll in a Savinelli Toscana ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Smoker's Haven Cognac in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Solent Mixture in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake in a MM General with a forever churchwarden stem.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va/Bur #3 in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Meat Pie in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## freestoke

Whipping up a batch of chili. Had a walk with Lady Ennerdale today, but my Zippo was out of fluid so I took the puny BIC. Could NOT get it lit until Audrey offered to open her coat and shield me from the wind, at which point I asphyxiated her. ainkiller: But once lit, it smoked right to the bottom, nothing left but that superior GH&Co ash. :tu One of the best-burning flakes on the market. :nod: 

For the chili, I'm adding a little accidental ash from a Legend Forever of PA. Should put that special finish on it. :smile:


----------



## NeverBend

2000 *Rattray's Brown Clunee* in a *Caminetto Business billiard*


----------



## Fuzzy

NeverBend said:


> 2000 *Rattray's Brown Clunee* in a *Caminetto Business billiard*


BC was my breakfast bowl of choice for several months. Seemed to smoke best on the dry side in a big bowled freehand.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va/Bur #2 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## freestoke

I finally broke out the last two or three ounces of Tilbury and will probably polish it off before opening any more RY. The Forever Legend is doing the polishing right now, with more coffee. Haven't even eaten yet today! Time for brunch. :smile:


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Burley #2 in a slight bent 1970's Caminetto 103 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Burley #1 in a 1980 three quarter bend long stem Ascorti New Dear KS egg.


----------



## JimInks

Fiammata in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple.


----------



## JimInks

Dutch Masters Cherry Cavendish in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## freestoke

I was destroyed at darts today! :faint: Finally managed to win the last game of Chili Dip, but the other games were blowouts. sigh.  Oh well, maybe a bowl of 5100 will make me feel better.


----------



## freestoke

Heading out shortly for another drubbing at the oche. :spy: I was actually throwing pretty good a few days ago. :dunno: Not that it would have helped much yesterday, since Frankendartrix, aka Audrey, was hitting entirely too many triples and taking out the doubles immediamente. Having a quick Legend Forever of Tilbury before hitting the highway. :car:


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Sutliff #507 Virginia Flake in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter. Now, it's Orlik Golden Slices in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

In the middle of smoking this bowl of Solani 633 in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows horn.


----------



## JimInks

Dutch Masters Whiskey Cavendish in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired in a Fireside churchwarden with a medium billiard bowl


----------



## JimInks

Luxury Twist Flake in an early '70s pebble etched Savinelli 315 Prince.


----------



## bluesman.54

@freestoke Earlier I kept going with Tilbury and PA in a full bent, smooth Mastre de Papa Media # 25. That is a wonderful mix. When you have writing to do Tilbury is the way to go. I see freestoke aka Jim, continued with some Tilbury also. Aside from grammar there is much we can learn from him, even if his wife beats him in darts. If you are going to lose it is good to lose to your wife. It can pay dividends later. Life is Good!


----------



## Er999

Please pardon me in advance for temporarily hijacking this thread, but what's the word on this years pipe blind taste competition? :dunno: I was not able to join in last year because I was a noob (that I did not have much in the way of a cellar kind of added to it... ). It looked like a lot of fun though.... Thanks in advance!


----------



## freestoke

bluesman.54 said:


> @freestoke If you are going to lose it is good to lose to your wife. It can pay dividends later. Life is Good!


:biglaugh:


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was MacBaren Mixture Flake in a 2002 quarter bend sandblasted Stanwell Golden Danish 139. Next will be Solani Aged Burley Flake in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker.


----------



## JimInks

Fillmore in a 1988 smooth full bend Peterson System Standard XL 315.


----------



## JimInks

SG Navy Flake in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

McConnell Folded Flake in a 1982 black grain relief sandblasted three quarter bend W.O. Larsen Dublinish pipe.


----------



## bluesman.54

Tibury and Pa in a Zebra striped 1/4 bent Danmore. Beautiful day and the Hawks are winning after two periods. Life is Good!


----------



## JimInks

Strang in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like acrylic stem.


----------



## freestoke

Er999 said:


> Please pardon me in advance for temporarily hijacking this thread, but what's the word on this years pipe blind taste competition? :dunno: I was not able to join in last year because I was a noob (that I did not have much in the way of a cellar kind of added to it... ). It looked like a lot of fun though.... Thanks in advance!


Sure. Remind everybody, so I can humiliate myself again.  But I'm in anyhow! :banana: Doing some Tilbury right now, which I would probably fail to identify if somebody sent me some without a label. :lol:


----------



## Er999

freestoke said:


> Sure. Remind everybody, so I can humiliate myself again.  But I'm in anyhow! :banana: Doing some Tilbury right now, which I would probably fail to identify if somebody sent me some without a label. :lol:


:lol: fortunately for you, I don't have tilbury so if we get paired up you won't need to worry about that! :biggrin:


----------



## JimInks

Heine's Blend in a 1981 smooth full bend Mauro Series Two 315 p-lip that copies the Peterson system.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va/Bur #1 in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian stem, unbranded.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## JimInks

HU Bahia Orange in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a Peterson System 314


----------



## B-daddy

Dart Mix in a cob.


----------



## Bruck

Just burned down a bowl of English Latakia in my Dr. G Omega to help wind down after a _long_ drive back from Detroit.


----------



## freestoke

Ordered a 20pack of CI Knock-off Partagas Coronas a couple of weeks ago, and this was the first day to try them out! :smoke:










So far, I would say this is an ideal nine hole cigar. Even in a stout wind, it lasted until the 8th green after nubbing it in the Legend at the 5th. Smoked down to nothing but ash on one light, with only a couple of gentle tamps with a golf tee after it burned below the rim of the pipe at the 8th tee. :tu If I'd lit it after my second shot at one, it would have made it to the ninth tee. :smile: Didn't run, lit nicely, and burned evenly the whole around. I was especially impressed with how it performed in the pipe. p

And I split the dart games after golf, two apiece! :banana:


----------



## HardHeaded

Some good old PA in a MM legend while job hunting. Normally can't keep it lit to save my life. Managed only 1 re-light this time. Not bad for a windy afternoon.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was MacBaren Plum Cake in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg. Next will be MacBaren Solent Mixture in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Russ' Cinnamon Roll in a smooth, straight Dr. Grabow Redwood ipe:


----------



## freestoke

HardHeaded said:


> Some good old PA in a MM legend while job hunting. Normally can't keep it lit to save my life. Managed only 1 re-light this time. Not bad for a windy afternoon.


Hope ya had some luck, Dustin!

I'm smoking a freshly cleaned 4Dot. Man, it was in DIRE need of work!  I'll put in a vote for Bartender's Friend for cleaning the stem, putting generous globs on a paper towel. :tu The pipe tastes MUCH better, currently in the middle of its post-cleaning PA test.


----------



## HardHeaded

freestoke said:


> Hope ya had some luck, Dustin!
> 
> I'm smoking a freshly cleaned 4Dot. Man, it was in DIRE need of work!  I'll put in a vote for Bartender's Friend for cleaning the stem, putting generous globs on a paper towel. :tu The pipe tastes MUCH better, currently in the middle of its post-cleaning PA test.


Finding ones in my field to apply to is the easy part. Only time will tell for the rest.

Up today is the last of a Peter stokkeby Pistachio sample I received quite some time back as part of the noobie trade. I might have to grab some more in the near future.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Voodoo Queen in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit. Now, it's Sutliff 1849 in a straight black sandblast 2 star Ferndown Bark Prince with a Cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Solani Aged Burley Flake in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe.


----------



## SmokinSpider

Best Brown Flake in my new Nording Black Freehand.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 Sutliff Old San Francisco Mixture (Chicago Show sample) in a 1950's Barling #252 Fossil saddle billiard


----------



## JimInks

Just finished Orlik Golden Slices in a 1978 smooth full bend Dr. Grabow Omega. Not sure what to smoke next.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff 1849 in a smooth 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren HH Highland Blend in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rekamepip Rockcob poker.


----------



## JimInks

HU Director's Cut in a 2003 smooth full bend, gold banded 3 Star Ferndown Tudor Root.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## cpmcdill

Carter Hall in a MM Country Gentleman. 

I've noticed that CH seems to have a slightly richer flavor in a briar than in a cob.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va./UnBur #2 in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret, signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a smooth almost full bend 1981 Briar Workshop round volcano signed by Elliott Nachwalter with a gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff 1849 in a smooth 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton.


----------



## HardHeaded

Mac Barren Symphony in a MM Legend. My trip to the B&M today for some new tobacco to try turns out to have been a good idea.


----------



## JimInks

Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob.


----------



## McFortner

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a no-name apple.


----------



## JimInks

Angler's Dream in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot.


----------



## McFortner

OK, I love the EGR now. I really like the subtlety to it while it doesn't overpower your taste buds. A good afternoon smoke for sure. Thanks JimInks!


----------



## Branzig

Nursing my golfing woes with a big bowl of Red Rap.

Didn't play horrible, but I had higher expectations than what I shot :lol:

Oh well, at least the NFL draft is on tonight! Oh Yeah! :whoo:


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Voodoo Queen in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## freestoke

Branzig said:


> Nursing my golfing woes with a big bowl of Red Rap.
> 
> Didn't play horrible, but I had higher expectations than what I shot :lol:
> 
> Oh well, at least the NFL draft is on tonight! Oh Yeah! :whoo:


I at least birdied 8, so it wasn't a total bust, but I didn't play nearly as well as yesterday, even though I shot about the same score. Just missing too many shots.

A big serving of Tilbury in the Sasieni Canadian and some coffee should set things right for tomorrow. Very slow pace of play today, and I don't often do well when we don't keep moving.


----------



## Branzig

freestoke said:


> I at least birdied 8, so it wasn't a total bust, but I didn't play nearly as well as yesterday, even though I shot about the same score. Just missing too many shots.
> 
> A big serving of Tilbury in the Sasieni Canadian and some coffee should set things right for tomorrow. Very slow pace of play today, and I don't often do well when we don't keep moving.


Once again, my long shots were sporadic and all over the place. Too many bad shots to play well. But it was a nice day and we had fun. No one pressing us from behind and no one to worry about in front. I just need to get out on the range more and golf the courses less :lol:


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## freestoke

Branzig said:


> Once again, my long shots were sporadic and all over the place. Too many bad shots to play well. But it was a nice day and we had fun. No one pressing us from behind and no one to worry about in front. I just need to get out on the range more and golf the courses less :lol:


It's a bit embarrassing, since other people won't realize what you're doing, but hitting drivers and irons at the range as easily as you can possibly hit them, WITHOUT QUITTING ON THE SHOT, will really straighten out your game. It's the drill that Davis Love III was given by his father, Davis Love, Jr. Hit the driver about 40 or 50 yards, with a full finish from a backswing that doesn't take the club above waist level, with the weight shift and everything, and follow through easily to a nice full finish, on balance, weight left, facing the target -- show your spikes! :lol: When you can do that with no quick changes of direction, hitting the ball in the absolute middle of the clubface, you can start hitting the driver 75-100 yards, with a little half swing. It's like playing scales on a guitar. If you really want to know how to play a fast, clean scale, you don't practice fast, you learn to hit every note on time at a much slower tempo, with no mistakes, then gradually move the metronome up over time. People try to learn to hit a driver by hitting full drivers and it doesn't work any better than trying to learning how to play fast scales by playing scales fast right off the bat. When you practice, go easy, trying to concentrate on balance and hitting the ball flush, rather trying to hit it at the limits of the club every time. Basically, if you can't hit it consistently swinging easy, you most definitely can't do it at a faster, harder pace. Even somebody as small as I am can hit the 220 yards with a driver with the easiest downswing I can possibly make

A final bowl of PA and Happy Bogie before heading for the links! p


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Half&Half/Per in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## cpmcdill

Newminster Danish Black in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot, followed by Capt Black Dark


----------



## Emperor Zurg

Tried my first go-round with 1792. Tonquin bean is a strange thing; I've read the taste is similar to cinnamon and vanilla. "Similar to" is a good description since it's clearly neither cinnamon nor vanilla, though it does bring those flavors to mind. Seems like 'allspice' would fit in there too as a flavor description. Nonetheless it's pretty good. Only made it thru 1/4 of the bowl though before having to set it down. This stuff could surely hand your a$$ to you if you're not careful.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Scottish Blend in a very ugly reddish color 1980 medium bend Lorenzo Leganza Sigma 8635 etched rough top. Next is Solani 633 in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows horn.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Solent Mixture in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## McFortner

MacBarrent Soylent Mixture? I bet the taste varies from person to person. 

I'm smoking Sutliff Sunrise Smoke in a MM Eaton XL.


----------



## Branzig

freestoke said:


> It's a bit embarrassing, since other people won't realize what you're doing, but hitting drivers and irons at the range as easily as you can possibly hit them, WITHOUT QUITTING ON THE SHOT, will really straighten out your game. It's the drill that Davis Love III was given by his father, Davis Love, Jr. Hit the driver about 40 or 50 yards, with a full finish from a backswing that doesn't take the club above waist level, with the weight shift and everything, and follow through easily to a nice full finish, on balance, weight left, facing the target -- show your spikes! :lol: When you can do that with no quick changes of direction, hitting the ball in the absolute middle of the clubface, you can start hitting the driver 75-100 yards, with a little half swing. It's like playing scales on a guitar. If you really want to know how to play a fast, clean scale, you don't practice fast, you learn to hit every note on time at a much slower tempo, with no mistakes, then gradually move the metronome up over time. People try to learn to hit a driver by hitting full drivers and it doesn't work any better than trying to learning how to play fast scales by playing scales fast right off the bat. When you practice, go easy, trying to concentrate on balance and hitting the ball flush, rather trying to hit it at the limits of the club every time. Basically, if you can't hit it consistently swinging easy, you most definitely can't do it at a faster, harder pace. Even somebody as small as I am can hit the 220 yards with a driver with the easiest downswing I can possibly make
> 
> A final bowl of PA and Happy Bogie before heading for the links! p


Great guitar analogy! Being a guitarist, I understand what you mean completely. It also makes me frustrated at the same time, seeing as I live in a instant gratification society and I want to hit them long and straight right now! :laugh:

I suppose mastering your irons is kind of like the pentatonic blues scale then too huh? :lol:


----------



## freestoke

McFortner said:


> MacBarrent Soylent Mixture? I bet the taste varies from person to person.


:biglaugh:

Well, I birdied 8 again today, but a single two on the card does not a good score make. :nono: Didn't play awful, just a few loose shots and nothing for the good ones adds up in a hurry. :lol: The cigar only lasted until the 7th green, but the wind was pretty strong again today. Luckily, I had the pouch with me and had a couple of quick bowls of Golf Mix the last two holes. p


----------



## JimInks

McCranie's Red Ribbon in a smooth rough top Savinelli Autograph 5 medium bend sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff 1849 in a smooth 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing Union Square in a medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Voodoo Queen in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## cpmcdill

4noggins Mojo in a MM General with a forever churchwarden stem


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Solani Aged Burley Flake in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Plum Cake in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished this bowl of Newminster 403 Superior Round Slices in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom. Next is HU Director’s Cut in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's VaKy in an early Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Jameson's Folley Aromatic Blend in a Butz Choquin 1983 Millesime ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: Wessex Burley Slices in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## freestoke

Another Legend Forever of PA, musing on Odysseus. We all know the stories, the Trojan horse, the Lotus Eaters, Cyclops, and so on, but I began to think about what sort of man he would be in our world today. Smart, brave, physically fit, leadership abilities, able to lie well...psychopathic murderer. :lol: Sounds like he'd fit right into the higher echelon, just like the good old days of sacking cities! He was proud of his foot speed and his ability to run men down and kill them with a spear, a skill carrying all the cache of Heisman Trophy winner I'd estimate. He enjoyed leading a boat onto a foreign shore, jumping out and killing everybody on the beach, storming in and stealing stuff, setting the village afire and taking their best looking women for his crew -- and everybody idolized him for it! But, he was absolutely awesome at it, undoubtedly. He'd have lots of friends and admirers today, and could run for office in any political party whatsoever! :tu He'd get a lot of votes just for killing half the strangers in his house, who were there eating up all his food when he got back home, too. :gn "Take THAT, you stinking freeloaders!"


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some more Jameson's Folly in a Chacom Manet ipe:


----------



## cpmcdill

Tinder Box Sherlock's Choice in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## cpmcdill

Just finished refurbishing a Comoy's bent bulldog, and now I'm going to inaugurate it with a bowl of Mac Baren HH Vintage Syrian


----------



## freestoke

A voracious wind today, but I hit the ball pretty good. A 40 in that wind was a really good score, so I'm pretty happy about it all right now. I'm considering not giving up the game. Gonna have another bowl of this dandy ODF that tmoran sent me. p What a nice smoke! I would recommend this highly, and will when I write my review. :typing:


----------



## freestoke

The rain was not quite as drenching as advertised, but plenty. We could probably even play later, but I don't feel like mudding it around today. Think I'll drag out another pipe from the back, the FourDot pot, for a bowl of ODF. p Nice stuff!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Jameson's Folly in a Graco Ocean. ipe:


----------



## McFortner

Balkan Supreme in my first pipe ever, a 1/2 bent Dr. Grabow.


----------



## cpmcdill

Carter Hall in a Comoy's half bent medium bulldog


----------



## JustTroItIn

Out to the garage to put tires on the boys dirt bike with a bowl of Billy Budd in a MM cob.


----------



## freestoke

Probably play some darts today. Smoking some SWR in the Gentleman Forever right now, glad I'm not on the course. :lol:


----------



## Branzig

Just got done with my daughter's soccer game. She killed it! 4 goals! 

May go hit some drivers and see if anything used strikes my fancy. Think it is time for an upgrade... :nod:

In the mean time, I have some flowers to tend to out front. Calls for a big bowled Custombilt full of 5 O'clock Shadow I do believe ipe:


----------



## tmoran

MM Legend full of ODF and a Sweet Water 420 Extra Pale Ale after moving my couch out and mowing the lawn. Perfect weather conditions here in the Old Dominion. This might call for a quick nine at the local par 3 in a bit.


----------



## cpmcdill

Carter Hall in a MM Huck Finn cob. Yard work day up here.


----------



## freestoke

Jumping straight into afternoon mode with a Diplomat Forever of Tilbury -- make that a second Diplomat Forever of Tilbury. p: 

Ya know, it seems to me that if you're advertising a product, then the sentences should make sense. In the margins of a website, I read, "Here are three common misconceptions about online learning that help students succeed." What sort of misconceptions help students succeed? Is there a program that instills useful misconceptions? :ask: What you don't know won't hurt you, they say, but I'm not sure that will serve you very well in math class.


----------



## cpmcdill

C&D Big 'n Burley in a Fireside churchwarden


----------



## ChubbzNJ

Sutliff Blue Danube in an estate Jarl 799 I recently restored.


----------



## cpmcdill

Carter Hall in a Comoy's half-bent medium bulldog


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Peterson's 3P in my 1976 Venturi Bicentennial ipe:


----------



## cpmcdill

Finishing off some of my Indonesian pipe tobacco samples. Spent the afternoon smoking Demit 666, Sound of Gamelan, and Javan Mixture, all in a MM Huck Finn cob.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some more of the Pine Grove @Emperor Zurg sent me in a Big Ben Classic Line 702. ipe: It's like strolling through a pine forest when the dew is still dripping off the needles, or roasting pine cones over a campfire, or sitting naked in a jacuzzi full of Pinesol...oh wait...nix the last one :lol:


----------



## cpmcdill

Captain Black Dark in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## Emperor Zurg

Tobias Lutz said:


> ...or sitting naked in a jacuzzi full of Pinesol...oh wait...nix the last one :lol:


It's the perfect tobacco for when you have that 'not so fresh' feeling...


----------



## cpmcdill

Carter Hall in a MM Country Gentleman cob


----------



## freestoke

I managed to turn a 35 or 36 into a 40 today. Bears playing ice hockey hit the puck straighter than I can hit a putt. :tsk: I've been putting really well, too, in general. Whacha gonna do? :dunno:

Here it goes, the last of the Kendal Kentucky. p Giving the 4Dot the honor. p


----------



## B-daddy

Captain Black in a cob.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some Edgeworth Ready Rub Match in a Stanwell Brushed Black

View attachment 85750


----------



## cpmcdill

Frog Morton's Cellar in a Comoy's half-bent medium bulldog


----------



## freestoke

As we played the first hole today, Air Force One landed a thousand yards or so away. President Obama saw us and we could see him waving through the window. We waved back, and I'd guess the on-board media have us on video. :wave: He would have been able to see me from the starboard window, and if he saw our tee shots off two, we'll be expecting a call when he's done in Cooperstown. If we'd have been on 5, we'd have been able to see him get off the plane and get into one of the helicopters, but the runway is behind trees on 3 and 4. The excitement just never ends here in rockin' Rome, NY! :hippie:

Had my best nine of the year, with a 37. Missed a couple of very easy birdie putts and made a senseless bogie at 6, but managed two bogies and a birdie for +1. And I hit the ball FOREVER! Felt like I was a young man of 60! :smile:

BTW, Brandon, I've been hitting the Titleist Velocity the past few rounds and it flies really well. I'm not quite sure how it performs around the greens, since my play around the greens has yet to offer any sort of evidence of skill, plus the greens are simply horrid, so it's tough to know what's going on. Next time play gets slow, I think I'll hit a few extra shots around the green with a Pro V1 and the Velocity and see how it compares. 

And those Lamkin grips are the bees knees! :nod: MUCH better than Golf Pride Tour Wraps!


----------



## bluesman.54

freestoke said:


> Jumping straight into afternoon mode with a Diplomat Forever of Tilbury -- make that a second Diplomat Forever of Tilbury.


Glad to see you're still sticking with the Tilbury Jim. I have gone through two bags in the last month. I find after a couple of bowls work goes much faster.

Enjoying a bowl of LNF in Caminetto Business #119 . Life is Good!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some more Edgeworth Ready Rub Match in a straight, rustic Dr. Grabow Riviera. My poorwife was up all last night sick to her stomach, and I've been quesy all morning. I'm hoping a little burley blend will settle the stomach down.

View attachment 85780


----------



## NeverBend

2000 *MacBarren Latakia Blend*_ spun cut_ in a 1981 *Il Ceppo B1680-3* semi-blast short canadian taper.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mixture no. 79 blended with Middleton's Apple in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Voodoo Queen in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## MarkC

cpmcdill said:


> Mixture no. 79 blended with Middleton's Apple in a MM Country Gentleman


Did you lose a bet?


----------



## cpmcdill

MarkC said:


> Did you lose a bet?


:biggrin1: heh, I found that they have a certain synergy. Individually, they are so-so, but combined they make a pretty good blend, like a mild mulled cider aromatic.


----------



## Desertlifter

Edgeworth Sliced.

Really old Edgeworth Sliced.

Holy frijole it was glorious.


----------



## MarkC

cpmcdill said:


> :biggrin1: heh, I found that they have a certain synergy. Individually, they are so-so, but combined they make a pretty good blend, like a mild mulled cider aromatic.


----------



## cpmcdill

GL Pease Haddo's Delight in a Fireside churchwarden, as I finished the last chapter of Mark Twain's _The Innocents Abroad_


----------



## tmoran

Finally reconnected! I just moved into my new house and haven't had tv or internet until yesterday. 

Getting caught up on the week's events on Puff while enjoying some ODF in a Randy Wiley quarter bent rusticated pot that smokes flakes like it was created to do just that. Some iced black coffee on the side.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## Bruck

Prince Albert, breaking in a brand new Dr. G Grand Duke.


----------



## NeverBend

JimInks said:


> Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


Welcome back Jim.


----------



## NeverBend

2000 *G.L. Pease Robusto* in a 1972 *Caminetto Business #104* billiard saddle


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Molto Dolce in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

NeverBend said:


> Welcome back Jim.


Thank you! I've been extremely busy with work in between a short vacation. Gonna try to post more like my regular habit even though I'm still in the middle of an extra work load.


----------



## JimInks

HU Director’s Cut in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17.


----------



## JimInks

SG Chocolate Flake in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

cpmcdill said:


> GL Pease Haddo's Delight in a Fireside churchwarden, as I finished the last chapter of Mark Twain's _The Innocents Abroad_


I read "Innocents Abroad". It was more than ten years ago, but I remember it well. What I remember most was his open bigotry while visiting foreign places... bigotry that didn't show so much in his stories/essays set in America.


----------



## cpmcdill

El wedo del milagro said:


> I read "Innocents Abroad". It was more than ten years ago, but I remember it well. What I remember most was his open bigotry while visiting foreign places... bigotry that didn't show so much in his stories/essays set in America.


The irony I see is that the most often quoted passage from the book is:


> "Travel is fatal to prejudice, bigotry, and narrow-mindedness, and many of our people need it sorely on these accounts. Broad, wholesome, charitable views of men and things cannot be acquired by vegetating in one little corner of the earth all one's lifetime."


...which may have been intended as ironic by the author, but most of the time this passage is taken at face value. This is one of his earliest books, and with each consecutive later book he seems to get a little bit less mean-spirited. His books _Roughing It_ and _Life of the Mississippi_ do show some of it. But for the most part, I'd say he was an equal-opportunity misanthrope who found fault with everyone he encountered, and tried to find a humorous way to frame it. From the perspective of nearly 150 years later, some of those depictions don't seem humorous anymore, but rather cringe-inducing. This affects his legacy:

Bid to name Lake Tahoe cove after Mark Twain stopped by tribe's racism claim | syracuse.com


----------



## freestoke

cpmcdill said:


> ...But for the most part, I'd say he was an equal-opportunity misanthrope who found fault with everyone he encountered, and tried to find a humorous way to frame it. From the perspective of nearly 150 years later, some of those depictions don't seem humorous anymore, but rather cringe-inducing. This affects his legacy:


One of the underlying premises of the new form of government we created in the US was the rejection of the Pope and the Archbishop of Canterbury: "We the People", as opposed to the Divine Right of Kings whereby the Archbishop or the Pope had to give the final okay for a monarch (ref. King Henry VIII :smile. Catholic bashing was all the rage at one point in our history, almost patriotic from the US historical perspective. For some reason this reminds me of Sheldon Harnick's happy tune, "The Merry Minuet":

*
The whole world is festering with unhappy souls
The French hate the Germans
The Germans hate the Poles

Italians hate Yugoslavs
South Africans hate the Dutch
And I don't like anybody very much
*

I'm not much on renaming things, especially for political figures. That cove probably already had a name (sorry, didn't read the article), and if it did, I'd side with the Native Americans on general principle. Actually, I'm up for Constitutional amendment to prevent it. Smoking a little codgeresque bowl of PA in a cob, trying not to channel too much of Sam's biting sarcasm and alienate everybody. :lol:


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking McCranie's Red Ribbon in a smooth rough top Savinelli Autograph 5 medium bend sitter.


----------



## JimInks

HU Old Fredder's in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some Peterson's 3P in a Medico Windsor ipe:
View attachment 85863


----------



## cpmcdill

About to load up my Comoy's half-bent bulldog with some McClelland's no. 14 from 1991, a bomblet of which I just received.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS Court of St. James in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some more 3P in a Dr. Grabow Royalton ipe:

View attachment 85886


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Dutch Masters Whiskey Cavendish in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS Taste of Spring in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Old San Francisco in an LJ Peretti large rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS County Cork in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS Kasimir in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some Edgeworth Ready Rub Match in a Dr. Grabow Big Pipe ipe:

View attachment 85898


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Sutliff PS A Taste of Autumn in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rekamepip Rockcob poker.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS Court of St. James in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren Old Dark Fired in a Peterson System 314


----------



## freestoke

That Viper served me well on the course yesterday. I cleverly observed that I would need the Country Gentleman to contain the nub, and it proved a perfect fit. It not only lasted the hole nine, but I just finished it off the back yard! :smoke: I'll put a Viper and the CG in play again today, since they produced a rather nice one under 35.:tu

Right now, it's the Alpha Litewate with a fill of 5100. p


----------



## JimInks

Peretti’s Cuban Mixture in an old grain relief, partly smooth full bend "V" shape bowl Ben Wade Prominence freehand with the letter A and the numeral 2 in circles.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Peterson's 3P in a Stanwell Night and Day ipe:

View attachment 85912


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Sutliff PS A Taste of Autumn in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rekamepip Rockcob poker.


----------



## JimInks

Voodoo Queen in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS Court of St. James in a small 1970s smooth three quarter bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS Old San Francisco in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021.


----------



## JimInks

Peretti’s Burley Slices in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## JimInks

HU Director’s Cut in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17.


----------



## NeverBend

2000 *MacBaren Club Blend *(curlies) in a 1981 *Mastro de Paja 1C* lovat.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: Klondike Gold in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Voodoo Queen in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Sutliff PS County Cork in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## JimInks

Peretti’s Burley Slices in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## Bruck

Having a little bowl of tobacco salad - some homemade cavendish and some homemade flake, both derived from cigar scraps, in my favorite pipe, a Dr. G. Omega, while working up my motivation to go fix the washing machine


----------



## JimInks

HU Old Fredder's in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Klondike Gold in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren HH Acadian Perique in a mid-late 1930s straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Voodoo Queen in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule.


----------



## freestoke

Today's round had an "incident". Two guys playing in front of us at seven had seemingly hit their shots from near the treeline on the left and drove on in their cart out of sight behind the trees. I assumed they were out of range and hit my tee shot -- pretty well. :smile: They reappeared and one of the guys walked over and picked up my ball out of the middle of the fairway and they proceeded on to play the hole. I thought they were hosed about me hitting up on them, but it was an accident, it reallywas. I thought they were GONE!! I threw down another ball in the vicinity, hit it on the green, and when I got to the green, they were hitting on 8 nearby. I walked over, apologizing for hitting up on them. They were dumbfounded. :biglaugh: "That was your DRIVE!!??" :biglaugh: They apologized profusely for picking up my ball, thinking somebody had just hit it sideways off 8 or something, gave me my ball back, going on and on and laughing about how far I hit it. Life has its little rewards. :mrgreen: And I made the birdie putt, too. :first:

Shot a 38, but it should have been a 35. Threw away a few shots early. :tsk: I really think I might shoot my age this year. :nod:

More ODF in the Legend Forever. A good day on the links! :smile:


----------



## NeverBend

2000 R*attray's Old Gowrie* in a 1985 *Ser Jacopo L2 Maxima* billiard taper.


----------



## freestoke

Supposed to be hot for around here today -- 86ºF! :shock: There have been summers since I've lived here that never had a day hotter -- and it isn't even summer yet. :spy: We need rain, before the pollen count kills me! :faint: Not that the count is all that high, but it's pollen that I'm the most allergic to -- grasses. 

Think I'll fire up the TwoDot Canadian with a load of ODF for my eye opener. Slept late!


----------



## JimInks

Solani Aged Burley Flake in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker.


----------



## freestoke

Already played our nine. Hit the ball well, but just didn't seem to be able to get it up and down today. :frown: Turned an easy 35 into a 39, including a 3-putt par at the last. :tsk: It was like the British Open out there! Hit the best tee shot I've hit off one this year, watched it hit dead center in the fairway and found it almost in the left fairway bunker! But I knocked it up 6 feet and made the putt for birdie. Didn't play any bad holes at all today, but found myself hitting everything long and unable to get it down in two from over the greens I missed. The game's coming 'round for the scramble Saturday! 

Gonna choke down an Old Mil and smoke a bowl of ODF and relax for the rest of the afternoon in the yard. p


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## cpmcdill

Captain Black's Dark in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing MacBaren Scottish Blend in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg (Charatan second).


----------



## JimInks

Klondike Gold in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top.


----------



## JimInks

Sunday Picnic in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend apple.


----------



## freestoke

Tidied up the paper plate, which had a number of cigar caps on it which I put into a small baggie. The remainder (scraps of this and that, possibly with some cigar leaf involved) I wadded up with some 1Q into a musketball and stuffed it into the Diplomat Forever. Going just fine -- different! p


----------



## NeverBend

1996 *McClelland #14* in a 1963 *Barling 6106* sandblast billiard taper.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS Taste of Spring in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rekamepip Rockcob poker.


----------



## JimInks

Peretti’s Cuban Mixture in an old grain relief, partly smooth full bend "V" shape bowl Ben Wade Prominence freehand with the letter A and the numeral 2 in circles.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of HU Director’s Cut in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17. It's a really great tobacco.


----------



## cpmcdill

Virginia Gold Black & Gold + Ready-rubbed Tambolaka in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Sutliff #507 Virginia Flake in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter. Next will be Wessex Burley Slices in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished a bowl of dark burley in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## JimInks

Escudo in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a Dr. Grabow straight, rusticated Riviera ipe:


----------



## cpmcdill

Tinder Box Sherlock's Choice in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## freestoke

It's fun to hit the ball the way I did today. :smile: Crunchy. Not much luck on the greens, but a nice day to play for sure. Had a Viper that I nubbed in the CG at the 6th tee and it made it to the 8th green Windy out there, which makes the cigar burn a bit quicker, obviously. I'm already looking forward to the scramble in July, thinking I can bribe some friends to scoff me some extra cigars from the giveaway area. :evil: I've been cashing three extra every year for a while (the rest of the team doesn't smoke cigars), but I need to engineer a charity program before we tee off. :smoke:

Gotta have some more ODF, musketballed in the Legend Forever, and some coffee. p


----------



## cpmcdill

McClelland Oriental no. 14 (from 1991) in a Fireside Churchwarden


----------



## JimInks

Not too far from finishing this bowl of Newminster 403 Superior Round Slices in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


----------



## JimInks

20 year old Royal Yacht in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051. Great tasting tobacco!


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on work: Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## cpmcdill

Carter Hall in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Solani Aged Burley Flake in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker. I've enough for one more smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

20 year old Royal Yacht in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051. I've enough for one more smoke.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Semois in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a smooth 1977 Medley (GBD second) medium bend billiard with a flat underside.


----------



## quo155

This afternoon...after mowing, I started out with a bowl of C&D Epiphany in a MM-CG.

Now, I'm lighting up a bowl of P.S. Highland Whiskey in a MM-CG...a quick smoke before heading in to get ready for my oldest daughter's HS graduation and hosting many friends and family at the home tonight.


----------



## freestoke

Teenagers. Scary, Tommy! 

I think I've found my 1992 swing, missing lo these 22 years. I hit preposterously long tee shots at 2, 4 and 6. I mean really. There is NO WAY, a 71 year old asthmatic with a bad back, now at a scrawny 125 pounds and shrunk to 5'7", with zero remaining muscle mass can propel a ball that far. Against the wind! I wish I could putt that straight. :faint: And I had an up-up-down-down-down at nine for a seven. :faint:

Smoking some Dart Mix after a Viper on the course. Didn't even finish it, despite the wind, and have a solid couple of short holes left in the Country Gentleman! :smoke:


----------



## cpmcdill

Been smoking several bowls of Carter Hall in a MM Eaton cob over the course of the afternoon while doing yard work. Great weather here today.


----------



## NeverBend

cpmcdill said:


> Been smoking several bowls of Carter Hall in a MM Eaton cob over the course of the afternoon while doing yard work. Great weather here today.


76 and dry here, very nice.

2000 *Rattray's Black Mallory* in a 1985 *Capitello Corinzio II*.


----------



## Desertlifter

80 here (geezer cred for weather posts - Rule #37 if I remember a-rightly...).

Perfect weather for a nice dose of Sweet Rum Twist in my new Tsuge.


----------



## quo155

freestoke said:


> Teenagers. Scary, Tommy!
> 
> I think I've found my 1992 swing, missing lo these 22 years. I hit preposterously long tee shots at 2, 4 and 6. I mean really. There is NO WAY, a 71 year old asthmatic with a bad back, now at a scrawny 125 pounds and shrunk to 5'7", with zero remaining muscle mass can propel a ball that far. Against the wind! I wish I could putt that straight. :faint: And I had an up-up-down-down-down at nine for a seven. :faint:
> 
> Smoking some Dart Mix after a Viper on the course. Didn't even finish it, despite the wind, and have a solid couple of short holes left in the Country Gentleman! :smoke:


Sounds like fun golf!

Yes, the teens were everywhere but we had a great evening and its now OVER!

Thanks for the RG too...

I'm a bit early today, but I'll mention here that I am smoking McClelland 5100 Red Cake in a MM-CG


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Euphoria (Amphora Red Match) in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Heine's Blend in a 2013 MM straight Legend.


----------



## JimInks

The last of the 20 year old Royal Yacht in a 1970's medium bend big bowl rusticated Sienna colored Estella with a pearl grey stem. It was really great!


----------



## JimInks

Dark Flake Unscented Plug in a straight 2014 MM Pride.


----------



## JimInks

Luxury Twist Flake in an early '70s pebble etched Savinelli 315 Prince.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of MacBaren Mixture Modern in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque.


----------



## freestoke

quo155 said:


> Sounds like fun golf!
> 
> Yes, the teens were everywhere but we had a great evening and its now OVER!
> 
> Thanks for the RG too...
> 
> I'm a bit early today, but I'll mention here that I am smoking McClelland 5100 Red Cake in a MM-CG


Played pretty well in the scramble today, but bogied two of the par 5s! You're supposed to BIRDIE or EAGLE nthe par 5s! :sl Come to think of it, I don't think I've ever been on a scramble team that bogied even one of the par 5s, anywhere, and I've played on hundreds. :shock: We did birdie one of them though, and made 6 other birdies for 4 under. We were hoping for some skin money, but there were no skins out today, which doesn't happen very often. They plow it back into the prize money for next year. The scramble is a memorial tournament for a couple of golfers that used to play this course, and both of them liked betting the horses, so there's a few Belmont tickets passed out to each team as part of the goodie bag, $5 to win (random) and a couple of $1 trifecta tickets. The trifectas didn't pay, but we had Tonalist! :banana: I think it's worth either $50 or $100 more or less, paying $20. I don't do the horses, so I'm not sure about any of it.

At the 10th, our 4th hole, I stepped into a hole and fell HARD, hurting my right rib cage somehow. With 3,4,5, and 6 to play, I hurt it pretty bad at the 3rd tee -- but at least my shot wound up 20 feet away and I made the putt myself! :smile: Didn't do much from there on, but still hit a good tee shot on 6 for us -- and it almost killed me. :lol: Ibuprofen is helping some.

Think I'll burn some Tilbury and celebrate the Belmont win! :smile:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1984 MM General cob. Going to get a new smoke now. Next is the last of this sample of Solani Aged Burley Flake in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Count Pulaski in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural.


----------



## Bruck

A Dr. G. Grand Duke stuffed with Great Outdoors. Just finished, not on to rolling some stogies this p.m.


----------



## JimInks

Solani 633 Vaper in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS.


----------



## NeverBend

*2000 Rattray's Black Mallory* in a 1963 *Barling #6106 *sandblasted billiard taper.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker's Haven Exotique in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

Velvet in a Peterson System 314


----------



## JimInks

The last of this sample of Sunday Picnic in a 1987 Peterson first series Sherlock Holmes full bend with a silver band.


----------



## MarkC

I'm trying something new today, and for a first bowl, I'm pretty impressed: Charles Fairmorn Lancer's Slices. It smells like a satanic ritual, but tastes divine!

The strange thing is, I'm pretty sure I would have hated this four years ago.


----------



## quo155

That is one funny explanation @MarkC!

Sounds interesting...


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of MacBaren Plum Cake in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

Full Virginia Plug in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania.


----------



## JimInks

G&H Revor Plug in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Smoked several bowls of tobaccos earlier, and just finished Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in the very first pipe I ever smoked (which was my father’s pipe), a late 1950s smooth with etched grooves straight Willard long stem ajustomatic Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS County Cork in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 2002 black pebble finish straight Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano Billiard.


----------



## freestoke

Maybe this belongs in the cigar forums. I thought some non-golfers would get a kick out of it, but then they probably wouldn't bother to watch, right? :dunno: Yeah, old joke for the golfers, but the cigar does add a puff-like touch to the humor.






I'm gonna smoke some Dart Mix now, sans darts. And swill down one these beers from Canadia, a LaBatt Blue. :beerchug:


----------



## cpmcdill

Captain Black Dark in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

SG 1792 in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Klondike Gold in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top.


----------



## freestoke

The 4Dot in action after a long hiatus. p A simple bowl of Red Cake and a cup of coffee, as I look to the end of the week. Okay, you heard it here first.

1. Phil's got the claw on the putter again, so he won't be missing those little putts, and he has exactly the right short game for Pinehurst #2 . He can really chip off closely mown grass, he really can. With no rough, he won't get hurt much with his crazy tee ball, and from what I hear almost nobody will hit a lot of greens in regulation -- everybody is going to have to chip and putt their brains out! :chk

2. Bubba can do that stuff too, but he's not quite the miracle worker that Phil is. What makes it doubtful that he deserves this high pick is his temper, which hasn't surfaced in a while. Pinehurst could piss him off. I love it when Bubba gets frustrated by the rub of the green, melts down, and starts screaming at his caddy. :lol:

3. Luke Donald is probably as good as Phil with the types of short shots Pinehurst presents, and who putts better than Donald? I'd sort of like to see Donald win. He gets no respect, like Tom Kite.

That's my top three picks. Or...maybe Kuchar should be #1 . No, #2 pick! :dunno: Phil's actually just a sentimental favorite, but he has a chance! Gotta check the odds at Ladbroke's!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Sutliff PS Archduke Ferdinand in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg.


----------



## freestoke

Looks like a couple of hours of the pouch with Golf Mix, as I run errands on a rainy afternoon. Taking the Legend full of *Ennerdale *to start with though. :hippie:

See ya later! :wave:


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS Breckinridge in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## JimInks

The site must have been down for a while, because I couldn't gain access. I smoked several bowls already. Just about finished smoking BRG in a 1979 Ascorti Business KS Oom Paul. Not sure what's next yet.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

B&B Scott’s Companion in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite stem with cream swirls.


----------



## freestoke

Threw a couple of coins of Happy Bogie on the paper plate, along with a dollop of 1Q, formed a musketball from the scraps and piled the incendiary dust scraps on top for a quick burn. VERY nice! :shock: The scraps are almost all Tilbury, Red Cake, and Scotch Flake Aromatic, so how bad can it be? p


----------



## quo155

JimInks said:


> 20 year old Royal Yacht in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051. I've enough for one more smoke.


That's just awesome...20 year old tobacco. Sorry that its about out!

This afternoon...its "Bargain Pipe Tobacco" from Sterling, in my MM-CG. It's really good, this batch!


----------



## Er999

freestoke said:


> Threw a couple of coins of Happy Bogie on the paper plate, along with a dollop of 1Q, formed a musketball from the scraps and piled the incendiary dust scraps on top for a quick burn. VERY nice! :shock: The scraps are almost all Tilbury, Red Cake, and Scotch Flake Aromatic, *so how bad can it be? *p


:doh: oh _come on_ man!!! _Everyone_ knows you're not supposed to make statements like that!!! Otherwise you end up jinxing yourself!!!!.............So how was the smoke? :eyebrows:

(Some Poe's mix in a mm cob on the way home from work, haven't smoked since last Saturday ergo didn't care about the taste in favor of just smoking to get it out of the system.)


----------



## JimInks

Been out running errands and smoked a couple of bowls of pipe tobacco. Just finished smoking Peretti’s Cuban Mixture in an old grain relief, partly smooth full bend "V" shape bowl Ben Wade Prominence freehand with the letter A and the numeral 2 in circles. Next is Mid-1920s Half and Half in a tan etched medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top. I forgot I still had some of that left.


----------



## JimInks

quo155 said:


> That's just awesome...20 year old tobacco. Sorry that its about out!
> 
> This afternoon...its "Bargain Pipe Tobacco" from Sterling, in my MM-CG. It's really good, this batch!


You should see the smoke I just posted: Mid-1920s Half and Half in a tan etched medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top. I forgot I still had some of that left. I got that in a trade.


----------



## JimInks

Pine Hills in a straight 2012 Rekamepip made Sugar Barrel pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## Er999

Er999 said:


> :doh: oh _come on_ man!!! _Everyone_ knows you're not supposed to make statements like that!!! Otherwise you end up jinxing yourself!!!!.............So how was the smoke? :eyebrows:
> 
> (Some Poe's mix in a mm cob on the way home from work, haven't smoked since last Saturday ergo didn't care about the taste in favor of just smoking to get it out of the system.)


Almost forgot to add to this: _*when is the blind taste test!!!!*_ it's halfway through June by now!


----------



## quo155

JimInks said:


> You should see the smoke I just posted: Mid-1920s Half and Half in a tan etched medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top. I forgot I still had some of that left. I got that in a trade.


WoW! Now...that's even cooler!

Now, I just remembered that I have some that's about 60+/- years old. It was part of a sealed pipe starters kit from the 50's that I bough off eBay about 10 years ago. I have it somewhere...I need to find and make sure that I properly jarred it...it just a small pouch. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## quo155

It's another bowl of the "Bargain Pipe Tobacco" from Sterling, in my MM-CG.


----------



## JimInks

Escudo in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren HH Latakia Flake in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's VaKy in an early Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank. Next is Manhattan Afternoon in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple.


----------



## NeverBend

2000 *Rattray's Brown Clunee* in (_the Machine_) a 1950s *Barling #251 EXEXEL* taper billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early: Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## quo155

Enjoying a bowl of Altadis Cream Soda in a MM-CG. This is my first time to try this, been on the shelf for about two years...I like!


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## Bruck

Great Outdoors in a MM.


----------



## Nachman

JimInks said:


> Been out running errands and smoked a couple of bowls of pipe tobacco. Just finished smoking Peretti's Cuban Mixture in an old grain relief, partly smooth full bend "V" shape bowl Ben Wade Prominence freehand with the letter A and the numeral 2 in circles. Next is Mid-1920s Half and Half in a tan etched medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top. I forgot I still had some of that left.


My father smoked Half and Half and I would pinch a bowl now and then and thought it was good. A couple of years ago I bought some for old times sake, and it was among the worst tobaccos I have smoked. How was the old stuff, and how has it changed? I am trying to decide if the tobacco has changed that much or if I have.


----------



## JimInks

Wessex Burley Slices in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker.


----------



## JimInks

Nachman said:


> My father smoked Half and Half and I would pinch a bowl now and then and thought it was good. A couple of years ago I bought some for old times sake, and it was among the worst tobaccos I have smoked. How was the old stuff, and how has it changed? I am trying to decide if the tobacco has changed that much or if I have.


Well, I'm not the best judge and here's why. I tried H&H in the 1970s and hated it. I tried it again a couple of years back and hated it. Then, this past year, the manufacturing changed hands, and I tried it. It was fairly decent, though not enough to really recommend it when there are other, better OTCs. However, the mid-1920s version has no PG and is pretty darn good. If it was made like that now, it'd be more popular. Either the topping flashed off the old version or it just didn't have one. I wish I had more than this half ounce left.


----------



## JimInks

G&H Revor Plug in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

The last of this tin of Sutliff PS Court of St. James in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

The last of my stash of Peterson 3Ps in a straight 2012 Rekamepip made Sugar Barrel pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Carter Hall in a 1979 smooth medium bend billiard made in Israel.


----------



## freestoke

A perfect golf day! :smile: Walked slow, hit the ball real easy to keep from hurting my foot, overclubbed everywhere to make up for the fact that I had to powderpuff it, and turned in a one over 37 due to some remarkable (for me) chipping and putting. The Viper timed out perfect, with the last of the tamped down nub going after I putted out nine for birdie. (I actually picked it up -- stoned my wedge to under a foot.) Get this guy a beer, barkeep! :beerchug:

A couple of coins of fresh Happy Bogie, broken apart into the dry PPP, wadded into a musketball and loaded into the Legend Forever, now sporting a recent Elmer's Glue repair to the bowl. (I could see the flame of the lighter through the chamber wall. :spy

I am watching possibly the most bogus "hard" scifi flick of all time. No, really. I don't know how many fans of "hard" scifi we have on board, but "The Core" is probably the softest "hard" scifi flick of all time. All I can figure is that a bunch of drama majors started making stuff up and their fellow students in the video school put this thing together. Remarkably imaginative, bearing not even a tangential approach to anything remotely resembling any known physical phenomena. There was a lot to choose from, but the tear in the Earth's core that emitted "invisible microwaves" and melted the Golden Gate Bridge was certainly a choice scene. :biglaugh:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Va./DFK #2 in a 1970s smooth straight rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

Almost done smoking Heine's Blend in a 2013 MM straight Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Peretti’s Tashkent in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## Desertlifter

FVF in my Sav 607 LBSS


----------



## freestoke

A rather bad day on the links. We took a cart because of the heat and my foot and asthma. Disaster. Neither of us can play a lick from a cart. I never know what kind of shot I've got left. :dunno: Walking up to the ball from 100 yards you get to see the lay of the lay, feel the wind, and know what you need to hit. Yardage isn't all to be considered with a golf shot. :nono: The jarring around, the noise, the hassle...a cart is a two or three shot penalty right off the first tee. Really wish I'd played golf today instead of wheelchair polo. :tsk:

Tilbury redux, in the Canadian Canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo. Just saw that I'm darn near, besides Freestroke, the only guy who has a post on this page. :noidea:


----------



## cpmcdill

Lone Wolf Tobacco Berry Bush in a Fireside churchwarden


----------



## JimInks

Not too far from finishing this bowl of Wessex Burley Slices in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker. Having another glass of ice water chilled to the proper temperature with floaty li'l icebergs. Need to stay hydrated today.


----------



## JimInks

HU Nashville County in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing Heine's Blend in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple.


----------



## JimInks

HU Imagine in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with an amber colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Bright CR Plug in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

HU Nashville County in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

HU Sunset in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256.


----------



## cpmcdill

Prince Albert in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian. Next is HU Imagine in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with an amber colored stem.


----------



## freestoke

I carried a light bag today! Been in the shed for YEARS! Never used. Won it in a tournament for long drive or closest to the pin 80s or something. Put 13 clubs in there and strode off the first tee. My back has been KILLING me after (or even while) pushing the cart, but today it was a breeze! Putting the cart away, and returning to baggin' it. Maybe I'll shoot some decent scores! Had a 39 today, but it really could have been better. 

Piping some Tilbury, which I suddenly notice is almost gone.


----------



## JustTroItIn

Had some Anniversary Kake on the way to work and finished the bowl on the way home in my MM Patriot. I Love this tobacco and it burns down to such a nice fine ash.


----------



## swamper

Trying out my new rusticated Boswell fisherman with some of his north woods blend. The tobacco smells like a campfire in the bag. I will be trying more of his shop blends.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Old San Francisco in a MM Country Gentleman, while doing some landscaping in the garden.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Lane's Crown Achievement* in a 1972 *Caminetto Business* saddle billiard.


----------



## Bruck

freestoke said:


> I carried a light bag today! Been in the shed for YEARS! Never used. Won it in a tournament for long drive or closest to the pin 80s or something. Put 13 clubs in there and strode off the first tee. My back has been KILLING me after (or even while) pushing the cart, but today it was a breeze! Putting the cart away, and returning to baggin' it. Maybe I'll shoot some decent scores! Had a 39 today, but it really could have been better.
> 
> Piping some Tilbury, which I suddenly notice is almost gone.


Sounds like you had a good day! I used to golf but took up skeet shooting in abt 2000 or 2001, haven't golfed a round since. Hope the back problems stay gone.

Currently ushering in the weekend afternoon with a MM Diplomat filled with a mix of homemade flake and Latakia, and a big mug of Persian tea


----------



## cpmcdill

Lone Wolf Tobacco's Berry Bush in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## freestoke

Bruck said:


> Sounds like you had a good day! I used to golf but took up skeet shooting in abt 2000 or 2001, haven't golfed a round since. Hope the back problems stay gone.
> 
> Currently ushering in the weekend afternoon with a MM Diplomat filled with a mix of homemade flake and Latakia, and a big mug of Persian tea


It was a beautiful day to play yesterday, and I had some of the best driving yet this season. Had two Ivory Snows (99 and 44/100ths percent pure :wink and the rest were totally satisfactory, but somehow managed to produce a 44. :dunno: Strange game. Possibly the worst ball striking round I've ever played at this course (and I've been playing it since the 70s) somehow miraculously handed me a 31, the lowest score I've had there. The course was fast and hard, so terrible skulls traveled along pretty well -- good thing. :lol: I holed out from two bunkers, knocked in a hundred miles of putts...it really was amazing. :nod: Probably the most unusual round I ever played, though, was in the league in Dallas, back in the late 70s. I shot even par 36, without a par or a bogie on the card. :smile:

Putting away the antepenultimate bowl of Tilbury in the 4Dot, with a nice cup of coffee. p


----------



## cpmcdill

Frog Morton's Cellar in a Fireside churchwarden


----------



## JimInks

Peretti’s B-94 in a 1982 black grain relief sandblasted three quarter bend W.O. Larsen Dublinish pipe.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some pine baccy in a Dr. G rusticated Royalton

View attachment 86307


----------



## Emperor Zurg

Tobias Lutz said:


> Some pine baccy in a Dr. G rusticated Royalton


Would that be HPCS Pine Grove or have you found yet another pine baccy I need to try? 

First taste of Bill Bailey's Balkan Blend in a MM Diplomat.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Emperor Zurg said:


> Would that be HPCS Pine Grove or have you found yet another pine baccy I need to try?
> 
> First taste of Bill Bailey's Balkan Blend in a MM Diplomat.


It was indeed the Pine Grove ipe:


----------



## freestoke

I haven't had a ballstriking round like today's in years. Back in the days of yore, I had more rounds like this afternoon's than not, but I hit a 100+ practice balls a day and spent an hour or two chipping and putting. I missed two greens, but it was only an unlucky bounce that kept me from hitting 8 greens, and the other one was just off the edge. There is something rewarding about the round today, even though it's an entirely meaningless demonstration of a useless skill, with my entire gallery consisting of Audrey...but it felt good having her tell me, "You hit the ball fantastic today!" :first:

I have to go back almost 60 years, but there was a time when I never thought I would be able to it at all; I am nothing if not persistent. It seems sometimes to me, that anybody should be able to do it, since I always assume that other people have greater talent, strength, timing, confidence, etc., but I guess I've put rather more work into it than those who have better things to do with their lives are willing to waste. :lol: Hogan used to say, that if he hit six perfect shots in 18 holes, he'd played well. I think I hit twelve in 9 holes today. :shock: Smoking my second bowl of Dart Mix with another Labatt Blue Light at the ready! :beerchug: It's another beautiful day to bring out the fine word "chuffed". :mrgreen:

*Semper excelcior!*


----------



## JimInks

Klondike Gold in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some Drama Reserve in a Dr. Grabow Patriot
View attachment 86318


----------



## NeverBend

freestoke said:


> I haven't had a ballstriking round like today's in years. Back in the days of yore, I had more rounds like this afternoon's than not, but I hit a 100+ practice balls a day and spent an hour or two chipping and putting. I missed two greens, but it was only an unlucky bounce that kept me from hitting 8 greens, and the other one was just off the edge. There is something rewarding about the round today, even though it's an entirely meaningless demonstration of a useless skill, with my entire gallery consisting of Audrey...but it felt good having her tell me, "You hit the ball fantastic today!" :first:
> 
> I have to go back almost 60 years, but there was a time when I never thought I would be able to it at all; I am nothing if not persistent. It seems sometimes to me, that anybody should be able to do it, since I always assume that other people have greater talent, strength, timing, confidence, etc., but I guess I've put rather more work into it than those who have better things to do with their lives are willing to waste. :lol: Hogan used to say, that if he hit six perfect shots in 18 holes, he'd played well. I think I hit twelve in 9 holes today. :shock: Smoking my second bowl of Dart Mix with another Labatt Blue Light at the ready! :beerchug: It's another beautiful day to bring out the fine word "chuffed". :mrgreen:
> 
> *Semper excelcior!*


Hi Jim,

Sounds positively idyllic. Very satisfying to defy the hand of time, even if only for a while. You're a man of skills well honed with (perhaps too much) self criticism thrown in. Enjoy your renaissance and know that the Seniors Circuit is just a phone call away!

As you know, my golf game remains remarkably consistent and with any number of adjectives added still remains an understatement. Awful, horrifying, disastrous, mortifying, etc. Humility may come my way someday but apparently not on this day.

1983 *Elephant & Castle Blue Mosque* (shag cut) in a 1968 *Charatan #3101* sandblast lumberman.


----------



## freestoke

NeverBend said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Sounds positively idyllic. Very satisfying to defy the hand of time, even if only for a while. You're a man of skills well honed with (perhaps too much) self criticism thrown in. Enjoy your renaissance and know that the Seniors Circuit is just a phone call away!
> 
> As you know, my golf game remains remarkably consistent and with any number of adjectives added still remains an understatement. Awful, horrifying, disastrous, mortifying, etc. Humility may come my way someday but apparently not on this day.
> 
> 1983 *Elephant & Castle Blue Mosque* (shag cut) in a 1968 *Charatan #3101* sandblast lumberman.


That it was, Pete, that it was. :smile: Would have been a beautiful day to play today, too, but a touch of bronchitis is putting a damper on things. Not sick, really, just unmotivated and lazy. :lol:

In a drive to incinerate the last of an overbuy of 1Q some years back, I have been mixing it with Happy Bogie coins, which makes the 1Q acceptable. Perhaps by mid summer I'll be free of it. :faint: The 4Dot gets the call and is not entirely happy about it. p


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Half&Half/Per in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto business 134 poker with a gold acrylic stem. Now, it's HU Sunset in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256.


----------



## freestoke

I know some of you play golf and perhaps watch it on TV. One of the interesting aspects of keeping the professional statistics is how the number of putts is counted. I was a walking scorer (WS) in the PGA Professional National Championship (the one for club pros), when it was held at Turning Stone (2005?). There are two training sessions, maybe 4 hours all told. The walking scorer has a number of duties in addition to keeping the players' scores, including calling on the walkytalky for ambulances, telling the crowd to take cover in lightning, alerting the TV crews of interesting developments in your group, and so forth, so it's the busiest of the volunteer jobs by far. As to the scoring, the WS gets a clipboard with a computer interface to the scoring database, so if you make a mistake they send out a new WS to replace you. :lol: (No lie. They actually do that. ZERO TOLERANCE. :biglaugh

But back to the putts. The shots progress from the tee to the green as follows: T shot (rough or fairway noted in the score), when the player hit the green (regulation is 1 for par3, 2 par4, 3 par5, but just noting which shot hit the green is all that the computer needs to know), or whether he hit a greenside bunker. Nothing else is relevant. Once on the green the interface is done for that player, except for recording the shots before it hits the bottom of the cup; everything after reaching the putting surface is a putt, no matter where the ball goes after that. No matter where it winds up! Let's say the first putt rolls off the green into a bunker. The bunker shot now A: goes in the hole for a TWO PUTT, B: goes out of bounds, players drops back in bunker with shot and distance penalty, second bunker shot goes into the hole for a FIVE PUTT! :spy: Yep. That's how it works! :nod: Once a player gets on the putting surface, all strokes thereafter are counted as putts, I kid you not. It's amazing how many golfers refuse to be convinced about this. Some people are just like that, ya know. :lol:

Enough of that miserable 1Q/Happy Bogie mix (I call it Stupid and Unhappy). It's making me cranky. I think it's time to step into the back yard with Professor Szabo and Lady Ennerdale. ainkiller:


----------



## cpmcdill

Prince Albert in a MM Country Gentleman, while mowing and weeding around the yard


----------



## NeverBend

freestoke said:


> I know some of you play golf and perhaps watch it on TV. One of the interesting aspects of keeping the professional statistics is how the number of putts is counted...
> ...everything after reaching the putting surface is a putt, no matter where the ball goes after that.


Jim, you've enlightened me yet again and I hope you'll bear with me during this narrative that will have the dual effect of supporting your putting postulate and to highlight my previously avowed lack of golfing skill.

My brother-in-laws are fine fellows and I finally accepted their kind offer to accompany them for a round of golf. They happily loaned me some old clubs and I supplied a brace of cigars (I'm sure that that's the real reason that they asked me along) and off we went.

My tee shots were non-existent so they spoke of a handicap and allowed me to start on the edge of the green. Obviously they do not understand the meaning of the word handicap because when golfing, I was the one so afflicted. The accommodation was so made for economy of time and as a kindness for the health and safety of the following party who were in mortal danger from my back-swing and flying clubs.

Even starting on the green I was unable to do better than to have the ball wave a friendly hello to the hole post from afar. Constant coaching from my good brothers was more confusing than educational since I couldn't translate their stated technique to my arms. Happily though, puffing mightily (for that I can do), we moved ahead through several more holes with my kind brothers, again for the economy of the game (and assisting my ego), stopping me on each unfinished hole after six putts. I don't believe that I moved the ball more than 6 yards on any putt that I made.

I didn't know then and shouldn't have remembered the number of the hole but it was the tenth, of that I'm certain as this narrative will confirm and my play is what made the hole, if not the number, memorable. My ball was placed on the far green about 30 yards away but to me it would have been simpler to kick a football into the cup, of which I did have a little experience, rather than to use a mallet. I lay my bag behind me with the club ends facing up.

My younger brother told me that I was addressing the ball incorrectly and after I realized that he didn't mean to speak kindly to the diminutive sphere or to call it "Sir", I asked him to expand on his comment.

"You're dragging the putter. Lift it off the grass and swing smoothly"

He forgot the word gently.

I've watched golf on TV and I'd of course seen my brothers rearing back with swooshing swings that carried the ball from tee to fairway or green and finally it all clicked. I slid the putter back in the bag and pulled the largest headed club I had. With cat-like grace I positioned and swung.

I'd never felt a clean strike on a golf ball before, nor since, so I presume that this was what it felt like and I confess that I knew even before the ball was hit that I'd gone a little overboard. Mind you, I'd never hit a golf ball before (or since) even 60 yards so I had, at least intellectually, believed that the dimpled pimple wouldn't even leave the green and I'd fully come to the conclusion that anywhere on the green was an impossible shot for me so why not try the other side?

I was distracted by my younger brother making a frightful sound as his brother started towards some trees from which came a slapping noise followed by another and then nothing.

The frightful sound continued as I searched the ground in vain to see my ball.

I'll save you the intermediate details of moaning and gesticulating and running and walking and more running until we'd arrived at another green of a hole unknown to me and there, perhaps 4 yards from the hole was my ball. It was the closest I've ever hit a ball to the hole in my life.

I really know nothing about course etiquette and knew even less then but as my older brother spoke with the smiling folks who were now gathered around my (apparently) celebrated ball, my younger brother told me that we'd have to finish our game (game? Was I ever considered to be playing) after 10 holes. Ah! So it was the tenth hole. I've always held the belief, despite their comic retelling of the event, that it was the majesty of my shot that took the starch out of them. I've also learned, subsequently, that they might have let the following party, 'play through', but others have hypothesized that my brethren feared for that same following parties' health, once they were ahead of us but from a different direction. I leave the second guessing to the professionals.

My apologies for the overlong recital but to support Jim's postulation I continue. My older brother had explained my travails and I was allowed, by the kind folks at the 17th hole to continue playing the green as if my drive had been intended. In the world of my golf game (can it be called that?) 4 yards might just as well be 400 but I sucked it up, selected my putter (the driver would have seemed a bit unmindful of the situation) and in two glorious strokes I watched the only ball hit by my own accord, on a regulation golf course, sink into the waiting hole. It felt great.

Jim's postulate? My brothers recite this tale as *Pete's Three Put* for they, as Jim has explained, understood that my initial foray from the green, that my brothers estimate to have traveled over 200 yards, was indeed a putt. I of course, had no idea of this rule and with Jim's kind assistance I now understand why they've named it so.

(This occurred on one of the Bethpage courses. If needed I could discover the name of said course by attempting to gain entrance to it because I am barred from ever being on it again. Of course, modesty prevails and I've not attempted to play this course again that I, at least in my mind, have already take the measure of and conquered.).

The End.



freestoke said:


> ..It's making me cranky. I think it's time to step into the back yard with Professor Szabo and Lady Ennerdale. ainkiller:


If you're getting cranky it sounds like you need to get that gas mask serviced!


----------



## freestoke

NeverBend said:


> (This occurred on one of the Bethpage courses. If needed I could discover the name of said course by attempting to gain entrance to it because I am barred from ever being on it again. Of course, modesty prevails and I've not attempted to play this course again that I, at least in my mind,* have already take the measure of and conquered*.).
> 
> The End.


:biglaugh: :rofl: NICE SHOT, PETE!! :first:

For some, the game just comes easy. :tu


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking SG Navy Flake in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

McClelland Grand Orientals - Black Sea Sokhoum in a Medico Windsor ipe:

View attachment 86338


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## freestoke

Some










with some










in one of these:


----------



## NeverBend

Nice presentation.

Jim Inks inspired me to post this.

Torano Colisseum Churchill.


----------



## JimInks

Solani Silver Flake in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## cpmcdill

Prince Albert in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of HU Haymaker in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## freestoke

By some coincidence, several of the channels I watch most regularly carry that Cadillac commercial, the one with people riding on the elephant and an oiled-muscle guy buy banging on a drum. I watch everything either from the DVR or pause-delayed by a half an hour or so, so I can fast forward through the ads. Occasionally, commercials arise from the disturbed minds of Madison Ave that defeat human reflexes, that drive us into insanity within the space of seconds. By the time you have grabbed the remote to escape, the crush of the music has summoned up the memory of having once actually watched the commercial in its entirety. I suspect it's a bit like shock therapy, brought to bear as a marketing device. The Cadillac commercial is terrifying.

A giant musketball of 5100 in the Ser Jacopo. Terrific! p


----------



## JimInks

Wessex Burley Slices in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I was just enjoying a bowl of two discs of Escudo mixed with a couple coins of sweet rum twist (rope) in a MM Forever cob out on the deck at work.

Man! This stuff is potent. I fell calm and still, but it seems like the world is vibrating around me.


----------



## JimInks

Peacehaven in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard.


----------



## cpmcdill

Lane Limited LL-7 in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot. Next up, Frog Morton's Cellar.


----------



## Desertlifter

C&D Autumn Evening in my cobwarden.

I know that aros don't get a lot of love in general, but holy crap this is good stuff. This goes into rotation.


----------



## JimInks

In a few minutes, it'll be Escudo in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## freestoke

Demoralizing. out: That Cadillac rant was worth at least an emoticon on practically any forum on the net. out: Lewis Black gets paid for stuff like that! It suddenly occurs to me that those on this thread these days are untroubled by anything whatsoever, smiling seraphically at the passing world as they puff away, and see me as just another grouse. :spy: Oh...wait a minute...I AM just another grouse! :mrgreen: 

Having a Labatt Blue Light :beerchug: and a bowl of Dart Mix after a lackluster 9 holes in 39. Nothing like I hit it last time out. :nono: But still not bad. The double at 6 really hurt, and I missed two short putts. :tsk: I'm missing it straight, at least. :tu


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Euphoria (Amphora Red Match) in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl colored stem. Now, I'm half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## swamper

A Savinelli Roma full of Happy Boogie and a glass of iced tea. Think I know why I usually save it for after dinner.


----------



## JimInks

Peacehaven in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

Half of bowl of Klondike Gold in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem. This finishes the trade sample.


----------



## TTecheTTe

This so needs a bump, but I know my RG gun will just shoot blanks again, and then keep me waiting yet anther year because I "bump" you "too much!"

Guess you should know, Jim, I just totaled the phathom points I've given you since I've been on Puff: 14,387.



freestoke said:


> Demoralizing. out: That Cadillac rant was worth at least an emoticon on practically any forum on the net. out: Lewis Black gets paid for stuff like that! It suddenly occurs to me that those on this thread these days are untroubled by anything whatsoever, smiling seraphically at the passing world as they puff away, and see me as just another grouse. :spy: Oh...wait a minute...I AM just another grouse! :mrgreen:
> 
> Having a Labatt Blue Light :beerchug: and a bowl of Dart Mix after a lackluster 9 holes in 39. Nothing like I hit it last time out. :nono: But still not bad. The double at 6 really hurt, and I missed two short putts. :tsk: I'm missing it straight, at least. :tu


----------



## NeverBend

freestoke said:


> Demoralizing. out: That Cadillac rant was worth at least an emoticon on practically any forum on the net. out: Lewis Black gets paid for stuff like that! It suddenly occurs to me that those on this thread these days are untroubled by anything whatsoever, smiling seraphically at the passing world as they puff away, and see me as just another grouse. :spy: Oh...wait a minute...I AM just another grouse! :mrgreen:
> 
> Having a Labatt Blue Light :beerchug: and a bowl of Dart Mix after a lackluster 9 holes in 39. Nothing like I hit it last time out. :nono: But still not bad. The double at 6 really hurt, and I missed two short putts. :tsk: I'm missing it straight, at least. :tu


I've not seen the commercial and now with Game of Thrones and Shameless half a year or more from their new seasons it's not likely unless I see it on Last Week Tonight for this is the full complement of my television viewing these days.

Your 'rant' convinces me to stay the course AND watch till I see it and it kicks me. I'll smoke a bowl and think on it.

2000 *Rattray's 7 Reserve* in a 1961 *Barling 7574* smooth canadian.


----------



## madbricky

Enjoyed some of Mad Bricky "Honor Guard" blended and brown Cavendish treated last 9/11/13 in honor of those who served. Smooth yet full bodied. A favorite MM Legend stained drk. brown burned the treat.


----------



## JimInks

Mickey McQuaid Plug in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## NeverBend

madbricky said:


> Enjoyed some of Mad Bricky "Honor Guard" blended and brown Cavendish treated last 9/11/13 in honor of those who served. Smooth yet full bodied. A favorite MM Legend stained drk. brown burned the treat.


Well said and the *Cubs* lighter a nice touch.

2000 *Rattray's 7 Reserve* in a 1940s *Comoy Extraordinaire* sandblast lovat.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur #2 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> This so needs a bump, but I know my RG gun will just shoot blanks again, and then keep me waiting yet anther year because I "bump" you "too much!"
> 
> Guess you should know, Jim, I just totaled the phathom points I've given you since I've been on Puff: 14,387.


Well, I for one think you should receive a special exemption that permits you to give RG ad libitum. :nod:

Enjoying a worthy Sasieni "Canadian" with a lower stratum of VERY dry chunks of Happy Bogie contained in a PA lattice structure for burn stability, a solid PA musketball on top. I must say, I may have found the Happiest Bogie yet. p An Old Mil, de rigueur, watching Tiger Woods miss the cut by 5. Excellent day, despite the most miserable round of the summer, on a perfect day with little wind and perfect playing conditions. Go figure. :dunno: Anytime you start to worry about how well you're hitting the golf ball, don't let it get you down. You WILL get over it.


----------



## freestoke

NeverBend said:


> I've not seen the commercial and now with Game of Thrones and Shameless half a year or more from their new seasons it's not likely unless I see it on Last Week Tonight for this is the full complement of my television viewing these days.
> 
> Your 'rant' convinces me to stay the course AND watch till I see it and it kicks me. I'll smoke a bowl and think on it.
> 
> 2000 *Rattray's 7 Reserve* in a 1961 *Barling 7574* smooth canadian.


Brave Mensch, Neverbend, but I don't think you quite realize how terrible it really is. If you insist on this reckless course, I recommend a preventive frontal lobotomy, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## freestoke

madbricky said:


> Enjoyed some of Mad Bricky "Honor Guard" blended and brown Cavendish treated last 9/11/13 in honor of those who served. Smooth yet full bodied. A favorite MM Legend stained drk. brown burned the treat.


Where is Ernie Banks when you really need him, eh Craig? A swell looking cob! Think I'll fire up a Legend Forever with some more PA and Happy Bogie! And another Old Mil! :berrchug:


----------



## NeverBend

freestoke said:


> Brave Mensch, Neverbend, but I don't think you quite realize how terrible it really is. If you insist on this reckless course, I recommend a preventive frontal lobotomy, just to be on the safe side.


Dun...duh


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule.


----------



## LewZephyr

NeverBend said:


> I've not seen the commercial and now with Game of Thrones and Shameless half a year or more from their new seasons it's not likely unless I see it on Last Week Tonight for this is the full complement of my television viewing these days.


Just wanted to bump the fact that someone else watches Last Week Tonight. I really dig his type of humor... and he get a message out.


----------



## JimInks

HU Haymaker in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit.


----------



## quo155

Had some C&D Epiphany (2010) in a MM-CG, not my favorite baccy


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking Escudo in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard. This will finish the tin.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I'm on the night shift today. :-(

I had a bowl of Balkan Sasini in a latakia-dedicated Forever cob during my commute up the mountain.


----------



## NeverBend

LewZephyr said:


> Just wanted to bump the fact that someone else watches Last Week Tonight. I really dig his type of humor... and he get a message out.


John Oliver (referring to the archaic English Capital Punishment of boiling a person to death)...

Boil? And in the grand tradition of English cuisine, over-boil... :biggrin:


----------



## freestoke

NeverBend said:


> John Oliver (referring to the archaic English Capital Punishment of boiling a person to death)...
> 
> Boil? And in the grand tradition of English cuisine, over-boil... :biggrin:


:biglaugh:

I once had a red, leather-bound book, titled in gilt calligraphy, *English Cooking*. It contained a single page of print (front and back), between two of those old transparent protective sheets -- they have a name....:dunno: The front had the heading in large font, "BOIL", followed by a double column list of ingredients, in no particular order, beef, chicken, peas, asparagus, carrots, and so forth; the back had the heading, "FRY", with the identical list. (Wish I knew what happened to it. :ask


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished with this bowl of Peretti’s B-94 in a 1982 black grain relief sandblasted three quarter bend W.O. Larsen Dublinish pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Solani 131 in a 1978 smooth full bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Full Virginia Plug in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of MacBaren HH Acadian Perique in a mid-late 1930s straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Mick McQuaid Plug in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. This finishes the gift sample.


----------



## NeverBend

1984 *Gawith & Hoggarth Brown Pigtail* in a 1985 *Ser Jacopo Renaissance 316* (sandblast) lovat. Smoked about 4:50pm.


----------



## JimInks

Nearly finished smoking Heine's Blend in the second pipe I ever bought ($2.49), a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Mixture Modern in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque. Next is Full Virginia Plug in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania.


----------



## cpmcdill

Made a blend of 1 part Lone Wolf Tobacco Berry Bush (a rather overwhelming fruit aro) to 4 parts Tinder Box Sherlock's Choice (a rather underwhelming English that smokes too hot) and the results were quite pleasing. Smoked in a Grabow Golden Duke smooth billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Test VaPer in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Sam Gawith Cob in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

Reporting a bit late, but in the past couple hours I've had Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake and Lane Limited LL-7 in a MM Country Gentleman cob.


----------



## T.E.Fox

Uni flake in the MM cob. Home early and a good afternoon for it, so why not.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## freestoke

Big storm just rolled through and knocked out the power and cable, so I'm glad we decided not to play! :nod: BIG thunder. (Well -- for around here anyhow.) Too bad in a way, because yesterday I hit the ball like I did that day last week. I love that heavy, crunchy sound off the driver when you catch it right in the screws. :spy: I'll bet a lot you young golfers never thought about whence came "right in the screws". When I took up the game, the reference was obvious. Clubs since the time of Bobby Jones had a plastic or fiber insert that was screwed onto the face of wooden clubs, to keep from pounding in the face. (You could replace the insert when it wore out.) There were anywhere from two to six screws, so "right in the screws" was a hit dead center. MacGregor Tourney woods also had a dot in the center of the screws, too, so if you hit that, you had one dead solid perfect, as they say. I've heard "on the screws", but, alas, that would describe a mishit, not what they meant at all. :nono:










A bowl of PA in the much-abused 4Dot. p


----------



## JimInks

Been out running errands. I just finished this bowl of Heine's Blend in a 1981 smooth full bend Mauro Series Two 315 p-lip that copies the Peterson system. Next is HU Makhuwa in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend apple.


----------



## JimInks

Time for a short smoke. Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## JimInks

Full Virginia Plug in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania.


----------



## JimInks

Bob's Square Cut in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Been out and smoked some, but not enough. Home now and just finished smoking Mystery blend in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 42. Next is HU Sunset in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256.


----------



## cpmcdill

Missouri Meerschaum Country Gentleman tobacco in a Missouri Meerschaum Country Gentleman pipe


----------



## cpmcdill

Union Leader Match in a MM General with a forever churchwarden stem

One of the great peculiarities of the South Shore of Massachusetts I shall never fathom is that they celebrate Independence Day on July 3rd. Maybe it's a covert anglophilia, wherein they are really celebrating the anniversary of the last day of America being a colony.


----------



## freestoke

cpmcdill said:


> Union Leader Match in a MM General with a forever churchwarden stem
> 
> One of the great peculiarities of the South Shore of Massachusetts I shall never fathom is that they celebrate Independence Day on July 3rd. Maybe it's a covert anglophilia, wherein they are really celebrating the anniversary of the last day of America being a colony.


Other than Yuletide, when we celebrate Santa Claus, the god of consumerism, and Thanksgiving, when we pay homage to Tom Turkey, the god of gluttony (Ben Franklin's choice for the national bird) , July 4th is the only holiday-like day I can properly take part in. (Obviously, any participation in British festivals would be treason! :lol Well, there is Halloween, but I'm a bit old for that one. St Patty's Day, Columbus Day, Oktoberfest and such, honor the "homeland" of immigrants, where they can take a day to be Irish, Italian, or whatever. My direct ancestors got here in 1666, so I have no national identity left other than American. With that in mind -- Have a great Independence Day!! :usa2:


----------



## cpmcdill

2 bowls of Frog Morton's Cellar in a Fireside churchwarden while waiting for Hurricane Arthur to pass by the Cape. Getting very stormy here, but the eye is forecast to pass some distance to the East, so it shouldn't get too terrible.


----------



## cpmcdill

Now on to some Country Doctor Match in a smooth full-bent pipe with a large bowl


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was St. James Flake in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank. Next is Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## freestoke

If the British hadn't been so heavy-handed and penny wise pound foolish about tea taxes, we'd all still be sending our tax checks to the crown. :lol: In one of the odder twists of history, the Boston Tea Party came in response to a tax cut (for the East India Tea Company, so they could undersell the competition), not a tax hike. :spy: 

Smoking a bowl of Dart Mix after a nice 29 at the par 3. p With a glass of Labatt Blue to wash it down. :beerchug:


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren HH Acadian Perique in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto.


----------



## freestoke

I'll be signing off for a while. :wave:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wessex Burley Slices in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker.


----------



## JimInks

Heine's Blend in a 2013 MM straight Legend. A bottle of Sprite is my drink.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I just had a bowl of Escudo in a Falcon while doing maintenance on the hot tub at work.


----------



## madbricky

Nothing quite so good as my own simple blend of Sweet Virginia and Smyrna "Turvinia" in my favorite old Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Bob's Square Cut in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Mystery blend in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 42.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer. A bottle of Coke made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Louisiana Perique Flake* in a 1982 *Ser Jacopo L3 Gemma Granato * smooth canadian (this is the 5th Ser Jacopo made).


----------



## cpmcdill

In the course of the afternoon I enjoyed some Elizabethan Match (great VaPer, cool smoking, and you can't beat the price), MM Country Gentleman (very good, but less sweet and a bit hotter smoking), and Lane Limited LL-7. Now on to some Country Doctor Match.


----------



## NeverBend

cpmcdill said:


> In the course of the afternoon I enjoyed some Elizabethan Match (great VaPer, cool smoking, and you can't beat the price), MM Country Gentleman (very good, but less sweet and a bit hotter smoking), and Lane Limited LL-7. Now on to some Country Doctor Match.


Chris, sounds like you're hanging out with Jim (Inks). I hope that everyone has weather like we're having here on Long Island, just magnificent.


----------



## cpmcdill

NeverBend said:


> Chris, sounds like you're hanging out with Jim (Inks). I hope that everyone has weather like we're having here on Long Island, just magnificent.


 It would be great to hang out with Jim some day. He's a pipe smoking superhero.

I've been hanging out in my back yard all afternoon enjoying the terrific weather. The air is so pleasant and clear after yesterday's storm. Glad also there was no damage or downed trees from the wind. The garden and lawn seemed quite grateful for all the rain after a dry past few weeks.


----------



## JimInks

Been too busy today to post, but I smoked a few bowls of tobacco, and just finished smoking HU Khoisaan in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## JustTroItIn

SPC Mississippi River in a 1940s Kaywoodie Super Grain billiard taper.


----------



## JimInks

Needed a sweet, short smoke and haven't smoked this pipe in a while, so I'm smoking Sutliff PS Mountain Pass in a straight 1979 MM Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## cpmcdill

Edgeworth Ready-Rubbed Match in an LJ Peretti large rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of HU Makhuwa in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend apple.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a couple of minutes early so I can concentrate on work for a while: HU Sunset in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top. I've enough for one more bowl as I'm smoking up some of my samples because I see Royal Yacht, Navy Rolls, and MacBaren Three Nuns​​ lurking on the horizon. Ice water chilled to the proper temperature with floaty li'l icebergs is my drink on this humid day.


----------



## Er999

Listing late here but smoked a half bowl of macbaren loose cut virginia (courtesy of a trade with Tobias lutz) in a mm cob on the way back home from work. Pretty good smoke.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake, followed by Missouri Meerschaum Country Gentleman in a MM Country Gentleman cob


----------



## JimInks

Been busy today between helping out my neighbor and trying to get my own work done. I've managed to get a couple of smokes in, and just finished smoking B&B Scott’s Companion in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite stem with cream swirls. Next will be HU Sunset in a 1982 near full bend egg shaped Ascorti Business KS with a black ferrule and saddle stem. This finishes the sample.


----------



## NeverBend

Just finished: 2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Louisiana Perique Flake* in a 1982 *Ser Jacopo L3 Gemma Granato * smooth canadian (this is the 5th Ser Jacopo made).


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Newminster 403 Superior Round Slices in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


----------



## JimInks

Three Friars in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

Newminster Danish Black in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot, followed by Revelation Match in a BBB Superfine shape 12 lovat


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished this bowl of Jim's Half&Half/Per in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto business 134 poker with a gold acrylic stem. Next is Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule.


----------



## cpmcdill

Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Half way through a delicious bowl of G&H Revor Plug in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake *in a 1982 *Ser Jacopo L3 Gemma Series Granato *canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Euphoria (Amphora Red Match) in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega. Next will be St. James Flake in a 1980 medium bend black sandblasted silver band Peterson Donegal 805 Bulldog. Haven't smoked this pipe in some time, so it's time to put it into service.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Dark Flake Unscented* (25%) with *Gawith Hoggarth Louisiana Perique Flake* (75%) in a 1982 *Il Ceppo* half-blast short canadian. 
Needs to be 35% to 40% Dark Flake.


----------



## cpmcdill

Revelation Match in a BBB Superfine shape 12 lovat


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## cpmcdill

Edgeworth Ready-rubbed Match in a Canterbury straight billiard


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn.


----------



## cpmcdill

Country Doctor Match in a Canterbury straight billiard


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## NeverBend

Earlier...

2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Louisiana Perique Flake* in a 1983 *Ser Jacopo L3 Gemma Series Granato* stout billiard taper with a special silver/gold/silver band.


----------



## NeverBend

Earlier...

2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Dark Flake Unscented* in a 1983 *Ser Jacopo L3 Gemma Series Granato* stout billiard taper with a special silver/gold/silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Sutliff PS Archduke Ferdinand in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg.


----------



## JimInks

Three Friars in a 1980 black rusticated rough top Jobey E27 Stromboli extra ball-shaped poker.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of G&H Revor Plug in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. This finishes the sample.


----------



## JimInks

Mount Marcy in a 1978 slight bend CAO Turk's Head Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Rattray's Charles Mixture in a 1976 Bicentennial Venturi ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff #507 Virginia Flake in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Black Noble in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 1970's medium bend big bowl rusticated Sienna colored Estella with a pearl grey stem.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## cpmcdill

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a smooth bent brandy second


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256. Next is Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of FVF in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog.


----------



## cpmcdill

MM Country Gentleman tobacco in a Canterbury straight billiard


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Va/Bur #2 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305. Next is Dunhill Navy Rolls in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy.


----------



## JimInks

Peretti's #333 in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front.


----------



## cpmcdill

Country Doctor Match in a Fireside churchwarden


----------



## JimInks

Peretti’s Burley Slices in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## cpmcdill

Frog Morton's Cellar in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren HH Acadian Perique in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg. This will finish the tin.


----------



## cpmcdill

GL Pease Barbary Coast in a Fireside churchwarden


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## cpmcdill

Glad to see Puff back. Was getting worried there. 

Just about to enjoy some Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a new MM Mark Twain cob.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Plum Cake in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg. Next is Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I just had a bowl of Bird's Eye Flake in a Dr G out on the deck at work.


----------



## NeverBend

El wedo del milagro said:


> I just had a bowl of Bird's Eye Flake in a Dr G out on the deck at work.


Hi Mark,

How do you like the Bird's Eye Flake and can you compare it to Stokkebye's Luxury Navy Flake? Thanks.

Pete

2014 *Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake* (50%) and 2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Louisiana Perique Flake *(50%), _sandwich fill_ (breezy outside) in a 1983 *Ser Jacopo Gemma Granato* short, squat billiard with band.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo. Next is Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

NeverBend said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> How do you like the Bird's Eye Flake and can you compare it to Stokkebye's Luxury Navy Flake? Thanks.
> 
> Pete


I LOVE Bird's Eye Flake. Sorry, but I have never tried Luxury Navy Flake.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 1970's medium bend big bowl rusticated Sienna colored Savinelli Estella with a pearl grey stem.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some Esoterica Brighton in a Stanwell Day and Night ipe: Stanwells smoke better than almost any $50-$100 range pipe I've come across :nod:


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Three Nuns in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17.


----------



## cpmcdill

GL Pease Barbary Coast in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## cpmcdill

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a Canterbury lovat


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule.


----------



## NeverBend

JimInks said:


> Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule.


Jim, you've got me thinking about trying Edgeworth.

2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Louisiana Perique Flake* in a 1961 *Barling's Make #5179* smooth billiard saddle.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2003 black sandblasted medium bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant blowfish.


----------



## JimInks

NeverBend said:


> Jim, you've got me thinking about trying Edgeworth.
> 
> 2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Louisiana Perique Flake* in a 1961 *Barling's Make #5179* smooth billiard saddle.


I highly recommend it. Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match is a very good Match and better than many OTCs.

Now smoking Troost Aromatic Match in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. I have some Match blends to sample and review.


----------



## JimInks

Flying Dutchman Match in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## NeverBend

Thanks Jim,

2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Louisiana Perique Flake* in a 1961 *Barling's Make #5179* smooth billiard saddle. Yes this is a repeat in the same pipe with a light torpedo pack.


----------



## swamper

Enjoying the view in Corpus Christi with a bowl of GH brown boogie in my bent rusticated Boswell pipe.


----------



## cpmcdill

Half & Half in a green Venturi Colorcob


----------



## JimInks

Troost Aromatic Match in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

Elizabethan Match in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## NeverBend

2000 *Rattray's Black Mallory* in a 1986 *Capitello Corinzio II* billiard taper.

Listening to a *Mozart* Violin Concerto after having my *Chromebook* bounce off of concrete and have the battery pop off. My fault but it's still ticking with no apparent damage (teach me to pay better attention!).


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va./UnBur #2 in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret, signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil 99 Acorn with a lucite ferrule and stem.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some Anniversary Kake in a rusticated, straight Dr. Grabow Riviera ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Bob's Chocolate Flake in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624. Lost track of time watching the Baseball Hall of Fame celebrations. Next is Carter Hall in a 1979 smooth medium bend billiard made in Israel.


----------



## JimInks

Flying Dutchman Match in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

Half & Half in a Comoys bent medium bulldog


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking Mount Marcy in a 1978 slight bend CAO Turk's Head Meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

GL Pease Barbary Coast in a no-name bent brandy


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some of @madbricky 's Anejo 221 blend in a Stanwell Brushed Black ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Hines Match in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## freestoke

Puffing a Gentleman Forever full of RY, I thought I'd post a new rant: fake English accents. They seem to be cropping up everywhere in TV commercials, and I'm starting to get annoyed. Having lived in England, a fan of the original BBC Antiques Roadshow (the American version is a knockoff) and something of an Anglophile, Americans putting on a phony English accent are rather easy for me to spot, currently outnumbering real English accents at least 20 to 1 while hawking everything from ancestry searches to kitchen gizmos. Surely there are some green card Brits around to do the voice overs, or even a few with dual/naturalized citizenship. Why do we have to suffer with English accents that are as horribly mangled as Elizabeth Taylor shining us on with a Southern twang. And I'm not even talking about the Australian contingent, which is almost as irritating. "You know, Mel, this commercial would have more class with a British slant to it. Americans are suckers for an English accent...can anybody in the studio do a good one?"


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

freestoke said:


> Puffing a Gentleman Forever full of RY, I thought I'd post a new rant: fake English accents. They seem to be cropping up everywhere in TV commercials, and I'm starting to get annoyed. Having lived in England, a fan of the original BBC Antiques Roadshow (the American version is a knockoff) and something of an Anglophile, Americans putting on a phony English accent are rather easy for me to spot, currently outnumbering real English accents at least 20 to 1 while hawking everything from ancestry searches to kitchen gizmos. Surely there are some green card Brits around to do the voice overs, or even a few with dual/naturalized citizenship. Why do we have to suffer with English accents that are as horribly mangled as Elizabeth Taylor shining us on with a Southern twang. And I'm not even talking about the Australian contingent, which is almost as irritating. "You know, Mel, this commercial would have more class with a British slant to it. Americans are suckers for an English accent...can anybody in the studio do a good one?"


Years ago, I knew a woman who was very pretty, but her IQ was between a beet and a turnip. She was about 32 and just divorced for the third time. Her assessment of her last husband was, "That's the last time I marry a man because he has a British accent." By now, I imagine she's probably a Senator or a Wal-Mart greeter.


----------



## tmoran

freestoke said:


> Puffing a Gentleman Forever full of RY, I thought I'd post a new rant: fake English accents. They seem to be cropping up everywhere in TV commercials, and I'm starting to get annoyed. Having lived in England, a fan of the original BBC Antiques Roadshow (the American version is a knockoff) and something of an Anglophile, Americans putting on a phony English accent are rather easy for me to spot, currently outnumbering real English accents at least 20 to 1 while hawking everything from ancestry searches to kitchen gizmos. Surely there are some green card Brits around to do the voice overs, or even a few with dual/naturalized citizenship. Why do we have to suffer with English accents that are as horribly mangled as Elizabeth Taylor shining us on with a Southern twang. And I'm not even talking about the Australian contingent, which is almost as irritating. "You know, Mel, this commercial would have more class with a British slant to it. Americans are suckers for an English accent...can anybody in the studio do a good one?"


This made me think of Maggie O'Hooligan in Caddyshack. That must be one of the most butchered Irish accents of all time.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

JimInks said:


> Years ago, I knew a woman who was very pretty, but her IQ was between a beet and a turnip. She was about 32 and just divorced for the third time. Her assessment of her last husband was, "That's the last time I marry a man because he has a British accent." *By now, I imagine she's probably a Senator or a Wal-Mart greeter*.


She didn't perchance relocate to Alaska, did she? :lol: I hear you can see Russia from the governor's mansion :biggrin:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some Dan Midnight Ride in my new bent, meerschaum lined Dr. Grabow ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: Dunhill Early Morning Pipe Match in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## Branzig

FVF in a old LHS

Just got back form the park with the kids...now crunching more fantasy #s :lol:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some Pine Grove in a straight, smooth Dr. Grabow Royalton ipe:

It's around 75* and sunny here- very uncommon for late July. I'm going to go home and grab my road bike to take a quick 20 mile spin around town before dinner. :nod:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking G&H Bright CR Flake in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

2009 Christmas Cheer in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## JimInks

SG Best Brown Flake in an early '70s pebble etched Savinelli 315 Prince.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 _straight_ *Cornell & Diehl Bright Virginia Ribbon* in a 1960s *Charatan* sandblasted diamond shank lumberman (smoked earlier this afternoon).


----------



## freestoke

tmoran said:


> This made me think of Maggie O'Hooligan in Caddyshack. That must be one of the most butchered Irish accents of all time.


It's that heavy Irish contingent in Connecticut where Sarah Holcomb (the actress who played her) was born that lends to its authenticity.

Been alternating between the FourDot Pot and a relatively new Country Gentleman the past few days, finishing up a can of Royal Yacht with some Old Dark Fired and a few other bags of this and that. Right now, it's some 5B and PA in the 4Dot. Played pretty well yesterday, but Audrey played better. She made a bad bogie on the last for a 41 and it should have been about a 38. Figuring in the shots I have to give her and the fact she beat me straight up, I figure I lost 4 ways. :faint:


----------



## JimInks

Going to visit Madame Latakia early today: MacBaren HH Latakia Flake in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Been very busy today, but managed to smoke Peretti’s Burley Slices in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot. Next is Dunhill Navy Rolls in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil 99 Acorn with a lucite ferrule and stem.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Honor Guard in my new Savinelli Spring 602 ipe:


----------



## freestoke

Dustin' Dustin Johnson is off the tour for 6 months! Failed his third drug test. They should give him a waiver for the Ryder Cup, since it's not a PGA event, really.

But that's not what I was going to say, it just intruded as I pulled up the reply window. What I was GOING to say is that the end to The Day the Earth Stood Still is crude for an advanced interplanetary civilization. They had just stopped machinery all over the world, sparing planes in flight, operating rooms in hospitals and the like, yet, if we send a war machine into space, Gort and his buddies will obliterate the Earth. Really? Couldn't they just shut us down, like they did to prove their point the first time? "Okay guys, see how you like making fire by rubbing sticks together for a week. Either shape up or it's gonna be a month next time." Obliterating all the neat life forms that would go along with the humans seems drastic. Couldn't they just take out most of the humans easier than blowing up the whole planet? Seems like a waste of energy when the problem could be solved a bit more surgically.

This is the kind of thing that occurs to derelicts smoking Happy Bogie and drinking Old Mil. :beerchug:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren HH Acadian Perique in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing Heine's Blend in a 2013 MM straight Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Molto Dulce in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

Just opened my first tin of Balkan Sasieni and am preparing to smoke it in an LJ Peretti large rusticated pot.

Picked up the tin from the Cigars International Superstore in Hamburg, PA while passing through that area yesterday. Great place, massive selection of cigars (including items not in their catalog), and they have a decent little pipe counter in the back corner. Their bulk tobaccos in jars are all Lane and Stokkebye. A fair selection of best selling tins. There were no customers at the pipe counter the entire time I was in the store - everybody was there for cigars.


----------



## JimInks

Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Wessex B.C. Dark Flake in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank.


----------



## JustTroItIn

Some PA in a 1940s Kaywoodie Super Grain billiard taper.


----------



## JimInks

SG Best Brown Flake in an early '70s pebble etched Savinelli 315 Prince.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peterson’s Irish Flake in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## JimInks

Molto Dulce in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Sutliff PS County Cork in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank. Next is Peretti’s B-94 in a 1982 black grain relief sandblasted three quarter bend W.O. Larsen Dublinish pipe.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

SG Spring Time Flake in a Dr. Grabow straight, smooth Big pipe ipe:


----------



## NeverBend

I couldn't get onto the forum earlier for a couple of hours. Anyone else with the same problem? This site's been going down easier than a....

2014 *Mixture 1002B *in a 1986 *Radice Rind KS* rusticated long shanked liverpool .


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some Autumn Flake in a smooth, straight, Dr. Grabow Golden Duke. ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Finished Molto Dulce in a meer. Now, it's Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Wilderness in a 1949 medium bend black Dunhill Shell.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## cpmcdill

Edward G Robinson's Pipe Blend in a Peterson System 314


----------



## Tobias Lutz

The last of my SG Autumn Flake in a Graco Ocean ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren HH Acadian Perique in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto. Now, it's Flying Dutchman Match in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Brunello Flake in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## cpmcdill

C&D Big 'n Burley in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## Bruck

Had a bowl of homemade flake in a MM Diplomat. This batch is comprised of some VA red that @Tobias_lutz flavored, plus some VA flue cured and burley topped with Irish Whiskey, vanilla, molasses, and almond extract. Pretty good, but I think the next batch will get some more sweetener. Strong too, not used to getting a nic kick from a pipe!


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Royal Yacht in a 1970's medium bend big bowl rusticated Sienna colored Savinelli Estella with a pearl grey stem.


----------



## JimInks

Brunello Flake in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend.


----------



## NeverBend

Started earlier...
Mixture #1004B in a 1960s Charatan #148 wide mouth pot.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule. Just enough left for a bowl or so.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Half Va., Half Burley w/Per in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto business 134 poker with a gold acrylic stem.


----------



## NeverBend

*Mixture #1005* in a 1972 *Caminetto Business #104* billiard saddle.


----------



## cpmcdill

Lone Wolf Tobacco's London Sweet Supreme in an unbranded straight billiard with a saddle bit and square shank.


----------



## NeverBend

*Mixture #1006* in a 1963 *Barling #6106* sandblasted billiard taper.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256. Next is St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## freestoke

Well, somebody gave me a 12 pack of Bud Light and I've been gradually doing it in of late, at the moment with a bowl of PA/5B 50/50, in a CG Forever. But I'm here to alert you that an otherwise okay car has come onto the market, but they chose to really get cheap about it. Do they really expect you to pay $3.14M for a car and expect you to accept a platinum COATED interior elephant ornament instead one made of solid platinum? Really? I know maunfacturers have to cut costs to keep the price down, but really. I want solid platinum, and I wouldn't expect any smart shopper to demand less. I'm really glad they've improved the gas mileage, too. One could scarcely afford to drive it otherwise. Thinking about it. Might have to sell a few of my pipes on ebay to scrape up the change.

Last Bugatti Veyron Legends Edition Honors Founder - Motor Trend


----------



## NeverBend

freestoke said:


> Well, somebody gave me a 12 pack of Bud Light and I've been gradually doing it in of late, at the moment with a bowl of PA/5B 50/50, in a CG Forever. But I'm here to alert you that an otherwise okay car has come onto the market, but they chose to really get cheap about it. Do they really expect you to pay $3.14M for a car and expect you to accept a platinum COATED interior elephant ornament instead one made of solid platinum? Really? I know maunfacturers have to cut costs to keep the price down, but really. I want solid platinum, and I wouldn't expect any smart shopper to demand less. I'm really glad they've improved the gas mileage, too. One could scarcely afford to drive it otherwise. Thinking about it. Might have to sell a few of my pipes on ebay to scrape up the change.
> 
> Last Bugatti Veyron Legends Edition Honors Founder - Motor Trend


Whhaaaat! I just cancelled my order!!


----------



## tmoran

freestoke said:


> Well, somebody gave me a 12 pack of Bud Light and I've been gradually doing it in of late, at the moment with a bowl of PA/5B 50/50, in a CG Forever. But I'm here to alert you that an otherwise okay car has come onto the market, but they chose to really get cheap about it. Do they really expect you to pay $3.14M for a car and expect you to accept a platinum COATED interior elephant ornament instead one made of solid platinum? Really? I know maunfacturers have to cut costs to keep the price down, but really. I want solid platinum, and I wouldn't expect any smart shopper to demand less. I'm really glad they've improved the gas mileage, too. One could scarcely afford to drive it otherwise. Thinking about it. Might have to sell a few of my pipes on ebay to scrape up the change.
> 
> Last Bugatti Veyron Legends Edition Honors Founder - Motor Trend


That just adds leverage for the negotiation. I'd offer $3.125 million and not a penny more! A solid platinum doodad (is that supposed to be hyphenated?) must be worth at least $15,000.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter.


----------



## freestoke

tmoran said:


> That just adds leverage for the negotiation. I'd offer $3.125 million and not a penny more! A solid platinum doodad (is that supposed to be hyphenated?) must be worth at least $15,000.


Zero to 100mph in less than 3 seconds and a top end of almost 300mph, it would save time on the commute. The killer defect seems to be that it has no ash tray.

I'll be glad when this is gone. The pouch currently contains almost all 1Q and Happy Bogie. I do not recommend this. It's only saving grace is a heft nicotine hit. The HB seems to merely magnify 1Q's faults, and I'm not sure it even has an acceptable room note. Not much left, having burned through a few Legend X-outs full on the course, where I hit a ton of good shots and was totally helpless around the greens with the wedge. Anybody with any talent whatsoever for the game of golf would have shot par on my ball today, but I hacked and hewed my way toward the pin from 50 yards in with all the touch of Jungle Jim wielding a machete.

The Old Mil is making the Stupid Bogie mixture tolerable...barely. p


----------



## tmoran

I thought of you today, Jim, while I was watching English Premiere League Darts on TV. I throw darts occasionally, have a board in my basement, but hardly follow it. I do know the name Phil Taylor, and he was throwing against some other bloke, beat him 7-3 in 501 I believe. After him, some seriously intense big bald guy with a Dutch sounding name destroyed some other Dutch sounding fellow. As you can tell, attention to detail is my forte. 

This afternoon I am smoking a Tatuaje Reserva Regios.

ETA: His name is Michael van Gerwen. Tried to add a pic for dramatic effect but failed miserably.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Plum Cake in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

Half & Half in a MM Mark Twain with a forever churchwarden stem


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend. Next is Brunello Flake in a 2003 smooth matte finish Karl Erik rough top freehand.


----------



## Davetopay

Lil old P/A in a MM cob after mowing the yard.


----------



## cpmcdill

Ennerdale in a Canterbury straight billiard


----------



## Bruck

Had a couple bowls of Carter Hall in my MM Country Gentleman while boating out on the river this p.m.


----------



## JimInks

Been very busy and smoked a couple of bowls. Just finished Black Noble in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob. Next is Wessex B.C. Dark Flake in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Burley #2 in a slight bent 1970's Caminetto 103 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1978 smooth full bend Dr. Grabow Omega. Next is Brunello Flake in a medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a bit early so I can concentrate on work for a while: St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Not too far from finishing this bowl of Boswell’s Premium Burley in a 2002 quarter bend sandblasted Stanwell Golden Danish 139.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend.


----------



## Branzig

Bruck said:


> Had a couple bowls of Carter Hall in my MM Country Gentleman while boating out on the river this p.m.


Wow. Now that looks like a place I would like to be!

Going to have a bowl of the Prince before finally heading off to work. Fingers crossed no more storms!


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a smooth 1977 Medley (GBD second) medium bend billiard with a flat underside.


----------



## JimInks

McCranie's Murdock's Pipe in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## Bruck

Got my P&C order today - 16oz of C&D Pirate Kake, 2oz of Dunhill 965, and 1oz of F&K Lancer Slices 

Smoking the Pirate Kake right now.


----------



## NeverBend

Bruck said:


> Got my P&C order today - 16oz of C&D Pirate Kake, 2oz of Dunhill 965, and 1oz of F&K Lancer Slices
> 
> Smoking the Pirate Kake right now.


Nice score. Tried the Lancer's slices recently and enjoyed it.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Balkan Sasieni* in a 1986 *Ser Jacopo Renaissance #107* billiard taper.


----------



## Emperor Zurg

Mixture 1002 in an Imperial Two Point. 
Very enjoyable mixture!


----------



## TanZ2005

Today smoking a small bowl of Mac Baren The Cube Silver in a Yello Bole Briar Pipe. Hope everyone has a great day. 

James


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va/Bur #1 in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian stem, unbranded.


----------



## Bruck

F&K Lancer Slices in a Dr. G Grand Duke. Very smooth and clean


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule. This finishes the pouch.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## NeverBend

Mixture #1003C in a 1986 Ser Jacopo Renaissance #107 billiard taper.


----------



## JimInks

Peterson’s Irish Flake in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## JimInks

SG Best Brown Flake in an early '70s pebble etched Savinelli 315 Prince.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

Revelation Match in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

Heine's Blend in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple.


----------



## tmoran

My first go with the TOTM (G&H Ennerdale Flake) in a cob. I fully intend to give this stuff a fair shake by smoking at least 5 bowls, but don't be surprised if you see a "Free Ennerdale Sample" thread by next weekend.


----------



## JimInks

P&W Plum Cake in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I just had a bowl of Bird's Eye Flake in a Peterson sterling silver military mount out on the deck at work.


----------



## Er999

tmoran said:


> My first go with the TOTM (G&H Ennerdale Flake) in a cob. I fully intend to give this stuff a fair shake by smoking at least 5 bowls, but *don't be surprised if you see a "Free Ennerdale Sample" thread by next weekend*.


Better yet do some surprise bombings or issue a challenge with a nice prize involved or something!:biggrin1::mischief::evil::heh:


----------



## tmoran

Er999 said:


> Better yet do some surprise bombings or issue a challenge with a nice prize involved or something!:biggrin1::mischief::evil::heh:


I was thinking about it. The problem is unfortunately I like most of the people on this forum and wouldn't want to contribute to their demise by attacking them with chemical agents. If nobody volunteers, I'll see if I can come up with something, but I'm not very creative.


----------



## TanZ2005

Smoking some Prince Albert <------ Geez did I say that LOL. Well being smoked in a Dr. Grabow Freehand Carved 08. Love this pipe. However I am starting to get the feeling that the Freehand pipes are not as nice of pipes as all the other Dr. Grabows i have. They are big, Smoke nice, But I seem to Burn them out really easy. I have 3 Omegas one I bought over 20 years ago and still looks like new. I used to abuse that pipe back when it was like one of my only 4 pipes owned. Only thing that went wrong with that is char of the RIM and cracked the stem by the button. Even only a Small tooth mark. Smoked all kinds of Tobacco through that pipe. Was a time I smoked it from the time I got home from work around 3 until I went to bed at 10 with only an hour of rest while I would eat dinner. Some days I would make it so hot while working on the RC cars that I would burn my hand when I would go to hold it.. Out of the 6 Free hands I have i think this one looks the best of the 3 different I have with 04 just behind and the 06 own because it was a Freehand DG. The o6 smokes good just to heavy of a pipe... 6, 2 of each with one smooth and one carved. WOW sorry didn't mean to go on. Enjoy your Smoke all

James


----------



## gtechva

tmoran said:


> My first go with the TOTM (G&H Ennerdale Flake) in a cob. I fully intend to give this stuff a fair shake by smoking at least 5 bowls, but don't be surprised if you see a "Free Ennerdale Sample" thread by next weekend.


I am going to have to try that someday. Some people make it sound great, while others describe it like the horrific accident you can't look away from and keep watching online.


----------



## Er999

tmoran said:


> I was thinking about it. The problem is unfortunately I like most of the people on this forum and wouldn't want to contribute to their demise by attacking them with chemical agents. If nobody volunteers, I'll see if I can come up with something, but I'm not very creative.


Eh, fair enough. At least I dropped the idea...:gossip::idea:


----------



## tmoran

Er999 said:


> Eh, fair enough. At least I dropped the idea...:gossip::idea:


Here you go.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/wts-b-t-pipe-stuff/336930-ennerdale-flake-review-contest.html#post4050337


----------



## Er999

tmoran said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/wts-b-t-pipe-stuff/336930-ennerdale-flake-review-contest.html#post4050337


Thanks for the link, and you are welcome for the suggestion, ain't I awesome? :drama::humble:


----------



## T.E.Fox

Bowl of Anni Kake in a MM Cob while I made some charcoal for the grill later on in the year. Good way to get rid of tree trimmings!


----------



## tmoran

Er999 said:


> Thanks for the link, and you are welcome for the suggestion, ain't I awesome? :drama::humble:


You are responsible for the fate of the contestants :bolt:


----------



## gtechva

T.E.Fox said:


> Bowl of Anni Kake in a MM Cob while I made some charcoal for the grill later on in the year. Good way to get rid of tree trimmings!


You make your own charcoal! Wow. I have never heard of any one doing that. Sorry, I know that wasn't the topic but it caught my attention.


----------



## T.E.Fox

gtechva said:


> You make your own charcoal! Wow. I have never heard of any one doing that. Sorry, I know that wasn't the topic but it caught my attention.


Do a youtoob search for "charcoal retort" and you'll be impressed by the simplicity and creativity of people's designs to make it. I got into it recently because I have an abundance of tree waste and an abundance of uses for hot burning coals! :smoke:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

gtechva said:


> You make your own charcoal! Wow. I have never heard of any one doing that. Sorry, I know that wasn't the topic but it caught my attention.


My little brother makes charcoal for home-made fireworks.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff Rum and Maple in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I had a bowl of HV in a MM cob out on the deck at work.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Scottish Blend in a very ugly reddish color 1980 medium bend Lorenzo Leganza Sigma 8635 etched rough top.


----------



## NeverBend

JimInks said:


> MacBaren Scottish Blend in a very ugly reddish color 1980 medium bend Lorenzo Leganza Sigma 8635 etched rough top.


 Ugly is as ugly does.

Mixture #1003D in a 1981 Mastro de Paja 1C sandblasted lovat. This one is working.


----------



## cpmcdill

C&D Big 'n Burley in a MM Huck Finn.

On a side note, I recently got a few AJ Fernandez Spectre cigars, and found them to be an interesting cigar for the pipe smoker. They have some Latakia in them, and in overall body and flavor are somewhat reminiscent of an English pipe blend (though most of what's in it is cigar tobaccos rather than Virginia etc).


----------



## Bruck

El wedo del milagro said:


> I had a bowl of HV in a MM cob out on the deck at work.


Mark (noob disclaimer) - what's HV?

And for the record, I'm currently enjoying C&D Pirate Kake in a Dr. G Grand Duke.


----------



## JimInks

Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## TanZ2005

Hello Burce I am not 100% sure but I think it may be Hamborger Veermaster. If it is then it is a Nice Flake Tobacco By Dan Tobacco. 

Today I am smoking a Vintage DG Regal smoking some GL Pease Jackknife Plug

James


----------



## JimInks

NeverBend said:


> Ugly is as ugly does.


Aww, go fry an ugly egg!!! :razz::rotfl:


----------



## Er999

tmoran said:


> You are responsible for the fate of the contestants :bolt:


Psh...yeah sure...you're the one who acted on my suggestions!:tease::biggrin:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Bruck said:


> Mark (noob disclaimer) - what's HV?.


HV is Dan Tobacco's Homborger Veermaster. It's a broken flake straight Virginia. My favorite tobacco.


----------



## TanZ2005

Ya I got it right LOL.. Enjoy the Smoke

James


----------



## JimInks

Had to run a couple of errands, but I did manage to get a couple of smokes in. Just finished smoking Brunello Flake in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter. Next will be MacBaren Three Nuns in a 2003 smooth full bend, gold banded 3 Star Ferndown Tudor Root.


----------



## JimInks

Molto Dulce in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## NeverBend

*Mixture #1011A* in a 1985 *James Upshall P* smooth (of course) billiard taper.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Been sick and haven't smoked since last the Saturday before last. About to fire up some home blending in a briar Yello-Bole Imperial. ipe:


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Three Nuns in a smooth straight 1980s Upshall/Tilshead Walnut pot with the JU stamp.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking SG Best Brown Flake in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy. Going to jar a few tobaccos and go to work.

Today being the 37th anniversary of the passing of Groucho Marx, I thought I'd post a funny video of him giving hell to Johnny Carson.


----------



## NeverBend

JimInks said:


> Now smoking SG Best Brown Flake in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy. Going to jar a few tobaccos and go to work.
> 
> Today being the 37th anniversary of the passing of Groucho Marx, I thought I'd post a funny video of him giving hell to Johnny Carson.


*Hail, hail Freedonia!*

Mixture #1002D in a Charatan #3101 sandblasted diamond shanked lumberman.


----------



## cpmcdill

MM Country Gentleman tobacco in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## Bruck

El wedo del milagro said:


> HV is Dan Tobacco's Homborger Veermaster. It's a broken flake straight Virginia. My favorite tobacco.


Tnx for info. That sounds good - I do like a good VA flake. That's what got me interested in VA flake


----------



## JimInks

Brunello Flake in a 1982 near full bend egg shaped Ascorti Business KS with a black ferrule and saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Motzek #8 in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS.


----------



## cpmcdill

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a MM General


----------



## Branzig

Dark Birdseye in a full bend Savi.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren HH Acadian Perique in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto. Next is MacBaren Three Nuns in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## NeverBend

Mixture #1004B in a 1986 Ser Jacopo Renaissance #107 rusticated billiard taper.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## cpmcdill

Lone Wolf Tobacco's London Sweet Blend, in a MM General


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## TanZ2005

Arlington Standard smoking some H&H House of Lords this fine early afternoon. 

James


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peterson’s Irish Flake in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head. A can of 7-Up is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Louisiana Red in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420.


----------



## JustTroItIn

C&D Billy Budd mixed with PA in an MM Patriot. I haven't smoked Billy Budd in a while as it didn't impress me when I first got it. Mixing it with the PA has improved it for me.


----------



## cpmcdill

Finished my gardening chores early, and so have spent the entire afternoon sitting under a wisteria arbor smoking bowl after bowl of Sutliff Byzantium in a Fireside churchwarden. Would be still at it, but the mosquitoes have come out.


----------



## JimInks

Black Noble in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 1970's medium bend big bowl rusticated Sienna colored Savinelli Estella with a pearl grey stem.


----------



## JimInks

Bob's Square Cut in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 Stokkebye Luxury Bull's Eye Flake in a 1984 Ser Jacopo Renaissance #316 sandblast lovat.


----------



## JimInks

P&W Plum Cake in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## JimInks

Newminster 403 Superior Round Slices in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

SG Best Brown Flake in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Flying Dutchman Match in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake in a 1983 Ser Jacopo L1 smooth panel. Took 2 full flakes to fill this fella.


----------



## KungFumeta

2011 S.gawith squadron leader in a straight amorelli rusticated. I hadn't smoked this mixture in a while and I can't quite remember why, I find it lovely!


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Tilbury in a 1980 black sandblasted full bent Ascorti Business Extension Saxaphone.


----------



## cpmcdill

Stokkebye Turkish in a Grabow rusticated Savoy, followed by C&D Old Joe Krantz.


----------



## JimInks

Bob's Square Cut in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Wilderness in a 1949 medium bend black Dunhill Shell.


----------



## cpmcdill

C&D Billy Budd. What a nice blend! So good you'll want to punch the Master-at-Arms. 

Wonder what a blend called Bartleby might be like?


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2003 black sandblasted medium bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant blowfish. Next is Jim's Va/Bur #1 in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some Anejo 221 in a Dr. Grabow smooth, straight Big Pipe ipe:


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Three Nuns in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## TanZ2005

ok yes I love JackKnife Plug Tobacco and even though I have a TIN of questionable quality I again today cut me off a Nice big chunk to smoke in my Arlington Standard Straight pipe. While most times I only do very little slices like you would get when you order a small tin Of Orlik Golden Sliced or other flakes even today I found more of this odd wood. I just remove anything suspect and enjoy my Tobacco. 

Enjoy your Sunday
James


----------



## Davetopay

Having some PS Vanilla Gold I found in a jar from 2010 in a Savinelli Billiard. Better than I remember it.....while brewing a batch of scotch ale.....


----------



## freestoke

TanZ2005 said:


> ok yes I love JackKnife Plug Tobacco and even though I have a TIN of questionable quality I again today cut me off a Nice big chunk to smoke in my Arlington Standard Straight pipe. While most times I only do very little slices like you would get when you order a small tin Of Orlik Golden Sliced or other flakes even today I found more of this odd wood. I just remove anything suspect and enjoy my Tobacco.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday
> James


MORE wood in your plug!? That's really something, James. (I've seen the pics of the earlier pieces.) Hard to imagine how it could get into the press, but there it is! I think I'm going to have to break out a can. Haven't had anything like that in a while.


----------



## JimInks

P&C University Student in a 1980 smooth Lorenzo Ambra 803 Oom Paul with a lucite stem.


----------



## TanZ2005

freestoke said:


> MORE wood in your plug!? That's really something, James. (I've seen the pics of the earlier pieces.) Hard to imagine how it could get into the press, but there it is! I think I'm going to have to break out a can. Haven't had anything like that in a while.


Yes oddly enough. Starting to wonder if it was meant to be there????? I have about 1/2 the brick left and have to admit it is well placed. Also lit the part I found today on fire and went up in smoke rather well with a good smell. I mean I am not smoking a Cigar that has a ceder cover, but that is kind of what the smell was like. Almost thinking about taking the rest apart and see if it is only in one layer or multi layers.

James


----------



## freestoke

TanZ2005 said:


> Yes oddly enough. Starting to wonder if it was meant to be there????? I


If it was, I was cheated! :lol: I've been through four or five cans of it and have a few left, but none have had pieces of wood in them. (Although there WAS that especially strong plug...:spy


----------



## JimInks

SG Best Brown Flake in an early ‘70s pebble etched Savinelli 315 Prince.


----------



## Er999

Smoking most of the remains of (havana connections) blue note in a 6inch clay pipe. Good smoke, have yet to master clay pipe smoking though...oh well...


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking a Camacho Corojo Maduro Robusto.


----------



## JimInks

Heine's Blend in a 1980s made in London no name smooth straight apple.


----------



## cpmcdill

Half & Half in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Peretti’s Burley Slices in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## NeverBend

Mixture #1003C in a 1985 Ser Jacopo Renaissance #316 sandblast lovat.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker's Haven Exotique in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Scottish Blend in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg.


----------



## JimInks

Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording.


----------



## freestoke

Time for an afternoon golf rant! :banana: Smoking a little SWR in the Forever CG, we are preparing to head for the course, hoping not to run into yesterday's grinding tedium. As we teed off on one, we could see a twosome in a cart on the second tee. We played #1 and arrived on the tee to see the cart to the left of the second green. We hit. We walked to our shots. We waited, while they continue to mill around to the left of the green. Eventually, they finished up, mercifully pouring in a couple of long putts.

These were not beginners. They were slow people. Very slow people. With a modicum of consideration for others, they would have allowed us to play through at the third tee, but they didn't. We followed them, waiting on every shot. On such a day, we would have comfortably finished in 1:30, but these two idiots (who were not playing that badly and weren't even looking for lost balls or anything like that) would not let us go past them. We played in 2:15, which means that the twosome in the cart, who had already started their round, took 2:30 to play nine holes of golf -- WITH A CART! :rant: They added 45 minutes to our round and it would have taken less than 5 minutes to let us play through at #3 . :frown: You don't have to go far to find rude, inconsiderate and selfish people in New York, I can tell you.


----------



## JimInks

Angler's Dream in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot.


----------



## tmoran

freestoke said:


> Time for an afternoon golf rant! :banana: Smoking a little SWR in the Forever CG, we are preparing to head for the course, hoping not to run into yesterday's grinding tedium. As we teed off on one, we could see a twosome in a cart on the second tee. We played #1 and arrived on the tee to see the cart to the left of the second green. We hit. We walked to our shots. We waited, while they continue to mill around to the left of the green. Eventually, they finished up, mercifully pouring in a couple of long putts.
> 
> These were not beginners. They were slow people. Very slow people. With a modicum of consideration for others, they would have allowed us to play through at the third tee, but they didn't. We followed them, waiting on every shot. On such a day, we would have comfortably finished in 1:30, but these two idiots (who were not playing that badly and weren't even looking for lost balls or anything like that) would not let us go past them. We played in 2:15, which means that the twosome in the cart, who had already started their round, took 2:30 to play nine holes of golf -- WITH A CART! :rant: They added 45 minutes to our round and it would have taken less than 5 minutes to let us play through at #3 . :frown: You don't have to go far to find rude, inconsiderate and selfish people in New York, I can tell you.


In my mind, the only thing worse than playing behind slow, inconsiderate golfers is being in the same group as them. I usually jump on as a solo, and you meet all sorts of "interesting" folks that way.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter, youse mugs! Myeah!


----------



## Branzig

freestoke said:


> These were not beginners. They were slow people. Very slow people. With a modicum of consideration for others, they would have allowed us to play through at the third tee, but they didn't. We followed them, waiting on every shot. On such a day, we would have comfortably finished in 1:30, but these two idiots (who were not playing that badly and weren't even looking for lost balls or anything like that) would not let us go past them. We played in 2:15, which means that the twosome in the cart, who had already started their round, took 2:30 to play nine holes of golf -- WITH A CART! :rant: They added 45 minutes to our round and it would have taken less than 5 minutes to let us play through at #3 . :frown: You don't have to go far to find rude, inconsiderate and selfish people in New York, I can tell you.


Reminds me of a group my buddy and I ran into a couple weeks ago. They had a cart as well and there pace of play was dreadful. We were 2 holes behind them and caught up to them in a matter of 15 mins...there were at least 4 opportunities that they could of done the polite thing and let us play through, but they never once offered. Just teed off and would crawl along. At hole 8 I hit my tee shot, then walked all the way to the club house to get a beer and head back. When I got back, I still couldn't hit my second shot :banghead:

Thank the Golf Gods that they only played 9. We made up probably an hour golfing the back 9.

Quick bowl of PA in a pony express while mulling over some last minute fantasy football notes. Big draft tonight, getting anxious.


----------



## JimInks

Wessex B.C. Dark Flake in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Condor plug in the same MM cob out on the deck at work. The river is HIGH and muddy today.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Three Nuns in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some Chelsea Morning in my Zurg Glass Sipper ipe:


----------



## keithisreal

I had a AB Tempest and a nice cold Michelada


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in the very first pipe I ever smoked (which was my father’s pipe), a late 1950s smooth with etched grooves straight Willard long stem adjustomatic Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Motzek #8 in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Partly way through this bowl of Louisiana Red in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn.


----------



## JimInks

Flying Dutchman Match in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 Gawith Hoggarth Dark Sliced in a 1983 Ser Jacopo Gemma Rubino straight grain smooth billiard taper with a gold band.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Va./UnBur #2 in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret, signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Dunhill Navy Rolls in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard. Not far from finishing the tin.


----------



## Cardinal

Just dipped back into the pipe for the first time in a long time - some McClelland Best of Show smoked in my meerschaum pipe of indeterminate origin. Was a gift and still has the little brown hard case, but I don't see a maker/brand anywhere.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Molto Dulce in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## Nachman

I've been smoking mostly Royal Yacht and Stonehaven, but today I wanted summat different so I dug out some SG Navy Flake. It is eight years old and the latakia has gotten quite a bit milder.


----------



## Branzig

Anniversary Kake in a 1960s Custombilt

First day of vacation. Trying to decide where to golf tomorrow ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Royal Yacht in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Wessex B.C. Dark Flake in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## madbricky

PS 48 Golden Dansk in a MM Country Gentleman. Complex, enjoyable :music:


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

SG Best Brown Flake in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog. There's enough left for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## NeverBend

Mixture #1001A in a 1986 Radice Rind KS liverpool.

Hope that everyone had a good holiday.


----------



## Nachman

This afternoon, I smoked one I hadn't tried in a long time, Haddo's Delight. I didn't like it the first time I smoked it, but four years has improved it a lot. I has a good amount of nicotine for a Pease blend.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in the very first pipe I ever smoked (which was my father’s pipe), a late 1950s smooth with etched grooves straight Willard long stem adjustomatic Billiard.


----------



## Nachman

GH Louisiana Flake.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a 1970s smooth straight rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large.


----------



## JimInks

Pelican in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Hines Match in a straight 1979 MM Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Borkum Riff Limited Edition 11 with Trinidad Rum in a 1978 smooth full bend Dr. Grabow Omega. Next is Black Noble in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows horn.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. This great pipe was hand made for me by Basil and is my first time smoking it. It's just great!


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Listing my next smoke quite early: HU Zulu in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## JustTroItIn

PA in an ugly full of fills no name straight smooth apple with a flat bottom.


----------



## JimInks

Heine's Blend in the second pipe I ever bought ($2.49), a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Bald Headed Teacher in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main.


----------



## TanZ2005

Hey Jim, That Omega sounds interesting. I have 3 Omega's and look all over for them when I am out and about. Would love to see a picture of your 74's Omega.. Would love to see the stem end as well. Haven't seen one before... Thank you

James


JimInks said:


> Heine's Blend in the second pipe I ever bought ($2.49), a 1974 three quarter bend black sandblast etched Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## freestoke

I found myself on the course without pipe today, but I now have the Golf Mix burning in a Pride and an Old Mil, so things are returning to normal. A hot one, just shy of 90, and we had an open field ahead until four tee, at which point a threesome in wheelchairs cut in. I know that they expected the two us to step aside and let them go ahead, what with us not in wheelchairs and her being a girl and all. I did not say a word, I just stepped and without so much as a practice swing (I never take practice swings on the tee) crushed it into wind, farther than any of them ever dreamed I would. One of them said, "This isn't gonna work, let's go to five." Off they went, without so much as a "nice tee shot," which was more than well deserved. Audrey walked to her tee and had to wait while the wheelchair brigade got out of the way, then hit. As we approached the fourth green a few shots later, they had just managed to pull their thumbs out of their asses long enough to hit their tee shots. 

We caught them at six and had to wait on every shot until eight, where we had arrived on the tee before they were all on green. Eight is about 140 yards today from the whites, 120 from the reds, so we were close enough for Audrey to start in on them, banging a club on her other clubs, making a substantial racket. "Hit the ball! You guys were in such a hurry to cut in, but you don't seem to be in hurry now! Why not!?" All the while, I was doing the chorus, "Hit it! While we're still middle age!" We got them to back of a couple of putts and hopefully hosed them off royally. "You guys just couldn't stand being behind a girl, could you?" She could give them all weight and still clean out their wallets, playing from the same tees.

What both of us found amusing about this gaggle of hackers is that they were playing the blue tees. These are precisely the sort of conceited idiots I enjoyed robbing in my youth. :evil:


----------



## JimInks

TanZ2005 said:


> Hey Jim, That Omega sounds interesting. I have 3 Omega's and look all over for them when I am out and about. Would love to see a picture of your 74's Omega.. Would love to see the stem end as well. Haven't seen one before... Thank you
> 
> James


I've been meaning to take pics of them and other pipes, but I'm always busy and forgetful. The stems on the Omegas are all p-lips.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob. Next will be St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

Black Noble in a 1979 Ascorti Business KS Oom Paul. Starting to run low on this tin now.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Nachman

Smoking Royal Yacht last night and today. I'm down to four tins so I need to introduce some variety to my rotation or make an order.


----------



## JimInks

Stogie in a 1970s slight bend smooth Danish Sovereign XXX 309 with a flat front sitter.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## JustTroItIn

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake in an Amphora Xtra 815 rusticated poker.


----------



## JimInks

Full Virginia Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording. I've enough for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Wessex Burley Broadcut in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Bob's Square Cut in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Three Nuns in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## VaStogie

Sutliff Private Stock R-Blend in a GBD Pub Bulldog. Second time smoking this blend and may be my last.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## freestoke

VaStogie said:


> Sutliff Private Stock R-Blend in a GBD Pub Bulldog. Second time smoking this blend and may be my last.
> 
> View attachment 50503


Can't say I've encountered much Sutliff that meets with my approval for sure. :lol:

A little Golf Mix.in a Pride. Three jacked the last three holes for stinking 40. :rant:


----------



## VaStogie

freestoke said:


> Can't say I've encountered much Sutliff that meets with my approval for sure. :lol:
> 
> A little Golf Mix.in a Pride. Three jacked the last three holes for stinking 40. :rant:


I'm starting to wonder if I'm in the same boat!


----------



## NeverBend

2014 Gawith Hoggarth Louisiana Perique Flake in a 1984 Ser Jacopo L1 smooth panel.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Walnut in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite stem with cream swirls.


----------



## NeverBend

Mixture #1001B in a 1963 Barling #6106 sandblast billiard taper.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake *in a 1961 *Barling's Make #5719* smooth billiard saddle.

Apparently I was the last poster in this thread a week ago.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 *Gawith Hoggarth Louisian Perique Flake* in a 1982 *Ser Jacopo Gemma Rubino* canadian.


----------



## TanZ2005

Orlik Golden Sliced in my Ropp Apple wood pipe wow what a Flavor. Forgot how much things taste different with this pipe. Nice...

James


----------



## TanZ2005

NeverBend said:


> 2014 *Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake *in a 1961 *Barling's Make #5719* smooth billiard saddle.
> 
> Apparently I was the last poster in this thread a week ago.


Looks like the Site is back up YAAAAA started to wonder. Glad to see it back

James


----------



## VaStogie

Had my first run in with the Frog...Mr. Frog Morton that is. I bought a tin of "On the Bayou" and loaded up an old Grabow pear. Love it and can't wait to try some of Mr. Frog other offerings.


----------



## cpmcdill

Missouri Meerschaum American Patriot tobacco in a Canterbury straight billiard.


----------



## SmokinSpider

Although it's afternoon some Nightcap is in my Nording Freehand


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Va/Bur #1 in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville. Next is Motzek #8 in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS.


----------



## cpmcdill

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## NeverBend

Mixture #1004F in a 1985 Ser Jacopo #316 sandblast lovat.


----------



## JimInks

Troost Aromatic Match in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## NeverBend

Mixture #1001D in a 1986 Capitello Corinzio II rusticated billard taper.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Roll Cake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo. Next is MacBaren Scottish Blend in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg.


----------



## danmdevries

Peterson's Christmas 2012 in a cob. I'm not an aro fan, or at least I thought I wasn't.... this is good stuff.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Strang in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

C&D Kajun Kake in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule. Just enough left to mostly fill another bowl.


----------



## cpmcdill

Balkan Sasieni in a Fireside churchwarden


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Full Virginia Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Straight Cube Cut Burley in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rekamepip Rockcob poker. Next is P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Tilbury in a 2000 thin stem sandblasted black silver band spigot Ardor Urano S. Holmes #68 /100 D.R. briar calabash with a smooth flared top. I've enough left for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## Bruck

Burning up a mixture of some homemade Cavendish flake and Latakia, about 50/50, in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## JimInks

The parade of perique continues as I smoke the last of my stash of C&D Kajun Kake in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule.


----------



## gtechva

Prince Albert in a 5 buck ebay pipe. The first time I smoked PA I couldn't figure out why this stuff is popular. Giving it a second go today and really enjoying it.


----------



## piperdown

Fired up my pipe for the first time in a while.
Had something called Black Magic from cigar an tabacc. Think its a cavendish. Pipe tobacco is still beyond me as my head is stuffed with cigar info.


----------



## gtechva

Dunhill Nightcap in a MM Cob


----------



## Desertlifter

McClelland Black Star in my Sav LBSS bent.Great stuff - reminds me of a softer ODF.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing Borkum Riff Limited Edition 11 with Trinidad Rum in a 1978 smooth full bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Blackwoods Flake in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top. Running low on this now.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a 2003 black grain etched Karl Erik Ekstravagant horn with a smooth top.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## OnePyroTec

JimInks said:


> Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a 2003 black grain etched Karl Erik Ekstravagant horn with a smooth top.


What is your like meter on this one Jim? I had some before I was released in the states and didn't really care for it.


----------



## JimInks

OnePyroTec said:


> What is your like meter on this one Jim? I had some before I was released in the states and didn't really care for it.


I like it very much. Here's my review:
While not very complex, there are a few noticeable flavors. It's earthy, a little spicy with herbal/floral notes and a little bread and nutty sweetness. Has a decent nic-hit. I only get a little feeling of cigar or cigarette here, and I think that mainly comes from smoking it fast. It needs to be sipped, especially if you smoke it dry as is suggested. It will burn hot and you'll lose some of the characteristics of what makes this enjoyable if you're a fast or even medium puffer. It'll make a very good mixer, but I like it as it is, especially in a cob.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren HH Acadian Perique in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto.


----------



## gtechva

Cut up cigar nubs in a small acorn shaped Brewster


----------



## NeverBend

2014 Cornell & Diehl Exclusive in a 1963 Barling #6106 sandblast billiard taper.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Elizabethan Match in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff PS Breckinridge in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## JimInks

Listing my next smoke early: Louisiana Red in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of VIP Match in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Pelican in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early: Troost Match in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## NeverBend

Just finished:
Mixture #1007A in a 1986 Radice Rind KS liverpool.

Starting:
Mixture #1008A in a 1981 Il Ceppo smooth/sandblast canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Brunello Flake in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## NeverBend

Mixture #1010B in a 1983 Ser Jacopo Gemma Granato stout billiard taper with gold band. Smokes smooth, cool, not aggressive and almost devoid of flavor.


----------



## Emperor Zurg

NeverBend said:


> Mixture #1010B in a 1983 Ser Jacopo Gemma Granato stout billiard taper with gold band.





NeverBend said:


> Smokes smooth...


Sounds good


NeverBend said:


> cool...


Even better:thumb:


NeverBend said:


> not aggressive...


Better yet!:thumb::thumb:


NeverBend said:


> ...and almost devoid of flavor.


D-oh!!:banghead:

Little bit of McClelland Syrian Super Balkan in an old MM pride


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Fuzzy

JimInks said:


> Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


I need a picture of this!


----------



## NeverBend

Emperor Zurg said:


> Sounds good
> 
> Even better:thumb:
> 
> Better yet!:thumb::thumb:
> 
> D-oh!!:banghead:


Smoked some VA that I pressed that had some promise, at least the way that the press worked.


----------



## JimInks

Fuzzy said:


> I need a picture of this!


----------



## Fuzzy

Fantastic looking pipe!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Queen Anne’s Revenge in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through Prince Albert Match in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. I see it burns as fast as PA does. Going to be reviewing as I'm smoking the Match blends.


----------



## JimInks

Kentucky Club Mixture Aromatic in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Prince Albert Match in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Capstan Blue in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now trying Sutliff's Kentucky Club Mixture Aromatic Match in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a 2013 MM straight Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Pelican in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit. Pirates and Reds are 6-6 in the 10th.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## Nachman

Smoking Penzance this afternoon.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking Bob's Square Cut in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake in a 1961 Barling's Make #5719 smooth billiard saddle.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking FVF in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Great tobacco and a great pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Capstan Blue in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## NeverBend

2014 JF Germain's Plum Cake in a 1984 Ser Jacopo L1 smooth panel taper.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Pelican in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl. A bottle of NuGrape soda is my drink. Working and happy about it, too!


----------



## LandonColby

G&H Louisiana Perique Flake...tastes like sandalwood incense.


----------



## JimInks

Pipa Vanilla Cavendish in a straight Chinese Cob that came with the tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Half Va., Half Burley w/Per in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto business 134 poker with a gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Pelican in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat. Next is Hines Match in a straight 1979 MM Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va/Bur #1 in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a couple of minutes early: MacBaren HH Acadian Perique in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto.


----------



## LandonColby

Reiner Long Golden Flake in a slender little Bjarne Viking.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09).


----------



## JimInks

Prince Albert in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Prince Albert Match in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## LandonColby

JimInks said:


> Prince Albert Match in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


So which is better, original PA or the match? Also, I wish I could see your collection of pipes and tobacco...your postings suggest you have an extensive collection of lovely briars!

Smoking Christmas Cheer again in an old, oily clay.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Sail Green Match in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin. Listening to the MLB talk on the XM as I work and smoke.


----------



## JimInks

LandonColby said:


> So which is better, original PA or the match? Also, I wish I could see your collection of pipes and tobacco...your postings suggest you have an extensive collection of lovely briars!
> 
> Smoking Christmas Cheer again in an old, oily clay.


The original is better. It's a little deeper in flavor, though the Match burns a little smoother and doesn't have the syrupy notes of PA. I'd say the Match is about 85-90% close to the original, and if the cocoa notes were stronger, I'd up the percentage.

As for my pipe collection, I haven't taken pics of them all, but you can see a fair number of them here: What Are You Smoking JimInks?


----------



## Sigaar

Had my first Padron 1926 (No. 6). Really enjoyed this cigar, my favorite so far.


----------



## JimInks

Sail Green in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was MacBaren Scottish Blend in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg. Then it is Sutliff Rum and Maple in a 1981 Mauro Armellini Corteccia 05 Oom Paul. Now, it's Sail Green Match in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Sail Green in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## Shemp75

First Bowl of the winter Season.


Good ol Tambo in my William Hendrix.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## cpmcdill

MM American Patriot tobacco in a MM General


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking GQ Breakfast Blend in a 2004 smooth long stem Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3. Tigers lead the O's 5-3 in the 6th.


----------



## stealthpenguin

How did it get to be afternoon already? I'm registering my dismay at how much remains to be done by having a bowl of Pirate Kake in a briar, although I'll skip the grog in favor of a cup of strong black coffee.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking GQ Nottingham Lace Noir in a medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot. Orioles won. Giants lead the Nats 1-0 in the 3rd.


----------



## stealthpenguin

JimInks said:


> Giants lead the Nats 1-0 in the 3rd.


Hopefully Bruce Bochy has something good to put in his pipe as he works through the implications of a 3-man rotation of Bummy, Peavy(!) and Hudson for the NLDS.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

3 Blind Moose in a rustic Leonessa. I'm about to head out to the grocery and the bookstore before the UGA/Vandy kick-off at 4. ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Troost Aromatic in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Troost Aromatic Match in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Royal Comfort in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Briggs Match in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend tall Rhodesian with a bamboo-style carving on the shank.


----------



## stealthpenguin

Long light playing off what looks like stormclouds this afternoon, so I'm puffing on 4Noggins Trout Stream and wishing I was standing in one.


----------



## JimInks

BRG in a 2014 Rekamepip smooth short shank slight bend olive wood poker.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Motzek #8 in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS.


----------



## stealthpenguin

It's pretending to be summer again this afternoon, so I had Best Brown Flake in a smaller pipe and watched everybody walk by doing sunny Sunday afternoon things.


----------



## LandonColby

EMP in a Grabow Omega. Moving on to some G&H Scotch flake in a rusticated Savinelli 114 ks.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Royal Comfort Match in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Comfort Match in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## stealthpenguin

Sipping on Best Brown Flake, studying for a midterm on Safavid and Ottoman architecture. Hopefully I can identify 50 or so mosques, including location, architect, and date built, all by a photograph of the exterior alone


----------



## JimInks

Ogden’s Walnut in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10.


----------



## TanZ2005

Smoking some Dunhill De Luxe Navy Rolls in my Savinelli 622KS. Wonderful smoking pipe and tobacco. :2thumbs up

James


----------



## stealthpenguin

Those Dunhill coins have to be in the running for the prettiest tin of tobacco on earth


----------



## JimInks

HH Mature Virginia in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret, signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## JimInks

GLP Laurel Heights in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


----------



## LandonColby

Just finished a bowl of Classic Virginia from McClelland in a smooth Bjarne Viking. Now drying out some Erinmore Flake to load into a small, smooth Big Ben with a tapered chamber, great pipe for flakes. Reading case after case from a complete series leather bound hard cover of Sherlock Holmes...it will be nothing but mysteries and pipe smoke for me until bedtime. Great Monday thus far!


----------



## JimInks

Troost Aromatic in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## madbricky

I have a Bday gift cert. to blow on tobacco and this one caught my eye! Worth a rating for me sir?


JimInks said:


> GLP Laurel Heights in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


----------



## JimInks

madbricky said:


> I have a Bday gift cert. to blow on tobacco and this one caught my eye! Worth a rating for me sir?


I can't yet. This was the first time I have smoked it. I liked it, but I need to smoke more of it before figuring out the taste and how I feel about it. So far so good, though.


----------



## LandonColby

Taking a break over a stiff cup of tea. Then on to G&H Scotch Flake in a H.I.S full bend sandblasted briar, gifted to me by an elderly gent (a complete stranger to me) who I exchanged a few words with while smoking in the park. I will never forget that day.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, I smoked a bowl of P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Now, it's Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

GLP Laurel Heights in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


----------



## JimInks

Royal Comfort in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through bowl of Doblone D’Oro in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Walnut Match in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer. Dodgers and Cards are scoreless in the 3rd.


----------



## The Nothing

It was yesterday afternoon
but
I found a good place to enjoy some Autumn Flake


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of AC Peterson Blend #120 in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band.


----------



## stealthpenguin

The Nothing said:


> It was yesterday afternoon
> but
> I found a good place to enjoy some Autumn Flake


That is a super sweet pumpkin patch and I'm kind of jealous right now


----------



## JimInks

John Rolfe in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rekamepip Rockcob poker.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking John Rolfe Match in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer. Next is St. James Flake in a 1980 medium bend black sandblasted silver band Peterson Donegal 805 Bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

GLP Laurel Heights in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


----------



## The Nothing

SPC Miss River while taking out the garden


----------



## TanZ2005

Today I am smoking some Frog Morton Cellar. In my Legend Cob. Need to slow down on this tobacco I know it is less then a week old. I have been trying to smoke others but this just keeps calling my name lol.

James


----------



## The Nothing

TanZ2005 said:


> Today I am smoking some Frog Morton Cellar. In my Legend Cob.


Ha! Well done!


----------



## JimInks

Just got back from having lunch with friends. It was nice enough to sit outside, so I also got to smoke a bowl of P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. New smoke coming up!


----------



## JimInks

Sail Green Match in a straight 1979 MM Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Filmore in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top.


----------



## LandonColby

Just finished some 965, broke in a little "roma" basket pipe. I see him being a great little smoker! Straight bulldog with a cant on the bowl giving it a cutty or Zulu appearance, and a classy saddle bit stem. The break in continues with some SG Commonwealth. Lat bombs are the only thing that can ward off that parched woody taste during the break in


----------



## LandonColby

Laying out some Christmas Cheer 2014 to be smoked in a Savinelli 413 ks and starting to put together a little presentation into the world of pipe tobacco, from farm to pipe. @JimInks as I know you to be a writer in some degree unknown to me, I'd humbly ask you for any knowledge of literature on pipe tobacco you might know of so I might cite some of them as sources in my little lecture.
Anyone's input on information I might use is much appreciated.


----------



## JimInks

LandonColby said:


> Laying out some Christmas Cheer 2014 to be smoked in a Savinelli 413 ks and starting to put together a little presentation into the world of pipe tobacco, from farm to pipe.
> @JimInks as I know you to be a writer in some degree unknown to me, I'd humbly ask you for any knowledge of literature on pipe tobacco you might know of so I might cite some of them as sources in my little lecture.
> Anyone's input on information I might use is much appreciated.


Try these: Pipesmoking: A 21st Century Guide: Richard Carleton Hacker: 9780931253157: Amazon.com: Books.
This is free for download: Varietal Studies of Flue-cured burley and dark tobaccos: https://archive.org/details/varietalstudieso178hasl
Burley primer: https://dutchpipesmoker.wordpress.com/tag/burley-tobacco/
Virginias: http://www.smokemag.com/0697/pipes/feature.htm

Books/Publications - Pipedia


----------



## LandonColby

JimInks said:


> Try these: Pipesmoking: A 21st Century Guide: Richard Carleton Hacker: 9780931253157: Amazon.com: Books.
> This is free for download: Varietal Studies of Flue-cured burley and dark tobaccos: https://archive.org/details/varietalstudieso178hasl
> Burley primer: https://dutchpipesmoker.wordpress.com/tag/burley-tobacco/
> Virginias: http://www.smokemag.com/0697/pipes/feature.htm
> 
> Books/Publications - Pipedia


Wonderful. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## LandonColby

Black Shag in a rusticated Savinelli 413 ks


----------



## LandonColby

EMP in a Roma bulldog with a saddle bit stem.


----------



## stealthpenguin

Smoked the last of the Trout Stream before the storms roll in today, now everything smells fantastic


----------



## cpmcdill

Lone Wolf Tobacco's All American in a Grabow Savoy


----------



## Bruck

Just finished burning some homemade VA/burley/cavendish flake that I pressed about 4 months ago, in a MM Diplomat. Not too bad, but not great either.


----------



## LandonColby

Mississippi Mud again in a full bend sandblasted H.I.S.


----------



## LandonColby

G&H Louisiana Perique Flake in a Savinelli 413ks


----------



## TanZ2005

Smoking some Rattray's Sweet Fragrant in a Buffalo head Meerschaum.. Nice tobacco..

James


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some of Bruck's Highball in a Dr. Grabow smooth, straight Golden Duke ipe:


----------



## JimInks

First Responders in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo craving on the shank.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## Bruck

Some "Captain Black flake" - I pressed some flake over the weekend, consisting of Captain Black, Latakia, and some other choice leaves. It's pretty good overall, but still a bit wet and in need of resting/marrying time. The rest of the brick will sit under some weight for a couple weeks before I slice it.
Flavor: strong! (maybe a bit too much Lat - never thought I'd say that)
Vitamin N: as an experiment I shaved my chest before smoking it, and lo and behold, it all grew back within 20 minutes 
Room note: doesn't matter, Mrs. Bruck won't let me smoke in the house.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

First Responders in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo craving on the shank.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some more Highball in a Chacom Manet ipe:


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Sugar Barrel in a straight 2012 Rekamepip made Sugar Barrel pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Low Country Black in a 1979 signed Rossi Oom Paul 1886 natural.


----------



## LandonColby

GLP Meridian in a Savinelli 920


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1984 MM General cob.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## cpmcdill

MM American Patriot in a Grabow Savoy 

(I've been rotating through 3 tobaccos and 2 pipes for the past week because all the rest of my pipes and tobacco are 600 miles away. I'll be reuniting with them next week.)


----------



## JimInks

Bourbon Street in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Bourbon Street Match in a 2003 IMP horn Meer. Sure is better than the original.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic military mount 320KS author.


----------



## LandonColby

McClelland Virginia/Perique Flake in a Savinelli 314ks


----------



## JimInks

Just about finished smoking P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Low Country Black in a 1979 signed Rossi Oom Paul 1886 natural.


----------



## LandonColby

Laurel Heights in a Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Field and Stream in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Field and Stream Match in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Started off my smoking day with a bowl of Angler's Dream in a three quarter bend big bowl grain relief 1970s Savinelli Autograph 5. Next is Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

A brand new blend from Hans Weiderman: HU Scotney in a mid-late 1930s straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair.


----------



## LandonColby

More Virginia/Perique Flake in a Nording Freehand, Then I'm moving on to finish up the last bits of tobacco that's left in the jars. First after this pipe is the rest of some Solani Aged Burley Flake in an unmarked and unfinished German short shank stack billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Sutliff PS County Cork in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank.


----------



## LandonColby

Just finished Aged Burley Flake, gonna smoke some G. L. Pease Odyssey in a Savinelli 920ks.


----------



## JimInks

Low Country Black in a 1979 signed Rossi Oom Paul 1886 natural.


----------



## JimInks

One of the world's greatest tobaccos, Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Nottingham Lace Rouge in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend double comfort stem calabash shape 483DC.


----------



## JimInks

Moments away from smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## Bruck

Esoterica Margate in a mini-meer.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Peterson’s Sherlock Holmes in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque.


----------



## JimInks

Ogden’s Walnut in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a couple of minutes early: P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## Flyinglow

Sunrise surprise in the briar waiting for the wort to boil.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

HU Scotney in a mid-late 1930s straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair.


----------



## Nachman

Still smoking Carter Hall but getting very tired of it. At first I enjoyed it because it had been so long since I smoked any, but now I am sorely missing my Royal Yacht. Time to switch back.


----------



## JimInks

Peterson’s Irish Flake in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## haebar

Esoterica Penzance in a Parker billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Briggs in a smooth straight 1980s Upshall/Tilshead Walnut pot with the JU stamp.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2003 black sandblasted medium bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant blowfish.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I had a small bowl of Irish Flake in a rusticated Peterson Belgique.

I forgot how good this stuff is.


----------



## stealthpenguin

I'm writing an annotated bibliography this afternoon, so slowly working on some 1855 seemed like the best option.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter. Was out enjoying the beautiful weather, but now it's time for a new smoke.


----------



## JimInks

About to smoke McClelland Pebblecut in a slight bent black pattern etched 1979 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma tilted top with a gray swirl colored stem. A can of 7-Up is my drink. Going to work now.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Old Dark Fired in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in the very first pipe I ever smoked (which was my father's pipe), a late 1950s smooth with etched grooves straight Willard long stem adjustomatic Billiard. Next is P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Slices in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09).


----------



## JimInks

HU Scotney in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Dan Blue Note in a Savinelli Fuoco ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Skandivanik Full Aroma in a tan etched medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top.


----------



## JimInks

Been out running errands and smoked two bowls of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1978 smooth full bend Dr. Grabow Omega. Home now so it's time to get a new smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Motzek #32 in a brown 1980 long stem three quarter bend Caminetto 205 Business egg.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Half way through the bowl already! Efficient fella, ain't I?


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## JimInks

Motzek #32 in a brown 1980 long stem three quarter bend Caminetto 205 Business egg.


----------



## JimInks

Missouri Meerschaum Country Gentleman in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band.


----------



## KungFumeta

I FINALLY got my hands on some Prince Albert, hence:
Amorelli Prince small apple spiral packed with Prince Albert.

Its plain to see that this tobacco's reputation is rightly earned and why its so often recommended to newbies. I'm loving it. Its not quite the exquisite flavour and complexity I like from my english and orientals, but it practically smokes itself and it has a light,delightful, nutty flavour and aroma. I'm gonna have to bite the bullet and order a full pound of this off 4noggins or such, risking the import duties. Its also cheap!!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Next is P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## JustTroItIn

KungFumeta said:


> I FINALLY got my hands on some Prince Albert, hence:
> Amorelli Prince small apple spiral packed with Prince Albert.
> 
> Its plain to see that this tobacco's reputation is rightly earned and why its so often recommended to newbies. I'm loving it. Its not quite the exquisite flavour and complexity I like from my english and orientals, but it practically smokes itself and it has a light,delightful, nutty flavour and aroma. I'm gonna have to bite the bullet and order a full pound of this off 4noggins or such, risking the import duties. Its also cheap!!


I'm not sure if they ship international or not but you could take advantage of the BnB groupon and they sell tubs of PA.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Stogie in a 1970s slight bend smooth Danish Sovereign XXX 309 with a flat front sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Sutliff Rum and Maple in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin.


----------



## purepoker

Boswell raspberry cream in a Boswell pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Filmore in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top. Next is P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Sail Yellow in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with an amber colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Sail Yellow Match in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording.


----------



## JimInks

Three Star Blue in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Scottish Blend in a very ugly reddish color 1980 medium bend Lorenzo Leganza Sigma 8635 etched rough top. Now smoking Sail Yellow in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with an amber colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

Sail Yellow Match in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Was out having lunch with friends, and managed to smoke a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter. Now, it's time to smoke Edgeworth Slices in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09).


----------



## Tobias Lutz

The last of @Bruck 's "Highball" blend in a MM Great Dane with a Forever stem. ipe:

I love burning down baccy from fellow Puffers :nod:


----------



## stealthpenguin

1855 again, I have exactly zero complaints about this blend with 6 mos. on it.


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking McConnell Scottish Cake in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## Bruck

Tobias Lutz said:


> The last of @Bruck 's "Highball" blend in a MM Great Dane with a Forever stem. ipe:
> 
> I love burning down baccy from fellow Puffers :nod:


There's more where that came from  Actually you could make it yourself pretty easily. It's mostly your topped VA that you made in July, plus some cigar scrap cavendish which I believe you now have on hand, and some blending latakia, which I'm sure you have somewhere in your legendary stash.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1978 smooth full bend Dr. Grabow Omega. Next is P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

GLP Laurel Heights in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Flake Batch #6 in a Country Gentleman with Forever stem ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## madbricky

JimInks said:


> Half way through this bowl of Sutliff Rum and Maple in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin.


How is the balance of rum to maple and tobacco?


----------



## madbricky

Dunhill Nightcap in a MM Patriot


----------



## The Nothing

At work, on my day off, with my Bjarne Viking and some 7th Avenue Blond before talking to the bosslady about getting more hours so I can get insurance now that my wife lost her job.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

madbricky said:


> How is the balance of rum to maple and tobacco?


Almost even. Sutliff's Maple Street has more maple than rum. Not a big amount of tobacco flavor, but that's not the reason for the blends anyway, I'd say.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

In a Dr. Grabow meerschaum lined 1/4 bent ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo. Now, it's Kentucky Club Aromatic Match in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Half way though this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in the very first pipe I ever smoked (which was my father’s pipe), a late 1950s smooth with etched grooves straight Willard long stem adjustomatic Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Kentucky Club Aromatic in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## Emperor Zurg

I keep seeing this thread pop up and hoping @freestoke will chime in.

Where the heck is that sotweed bohemian?


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Angler's Dream in a 1978 smooth pointy bottom three quarter bend Sir Brent, shaped like a check mark. Next is Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some McClelland Crisp Apple in a Stanwell Day and Night ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peterson’s Irish Flake in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

In a Butz Choquin 1983. ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Sail Yellow Match in a 1978 smooth full bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

in a Gatlinburlier house pipe ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Motzek #8 in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS.


----------



## LandonColby

C&D Night Train in Big Ben Dublin. 
@Tobias Lutz, how was the McClelland Crisp Apple? I'm not big on aros but the adjective "crisp" is something I don't expect when reading about tobacco lol


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## Bruck

Some homemade flake in a cob. High perique content, head spinning, I should tell NASA about this blend


----------



## Tobias Lutz

LandonColby said:


> @Tobias Lutz, how was the McClelland Crisp Apple? I'm not big on aros but the adjective "crisp" is something I don't expect when reading about tobacco lol


Not bad- I think the "crisp" in the name comes from it not being overly sweet- think Granny Smith as opposed to Honey Crisp in terms of apples.


----------



## JimInks

SG Chocolate Flake in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Va/Bur #1 in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville. Next is P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of MacBaren Navy Flake in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## Er999

Orliks golden slice in a medium mm cob pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Sail Yellow in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with an amber colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

Been out running a few errands as I smoked a bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker. Next is Ogden’s Walnut in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

One of my various homemade crumble cakes in a Dr. Grabow Royalton. I forgot to label the jar ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Slices in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Arcadian Perique in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Pelican in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## Bruck

A big cob full of @Tobias Lutz's holiday blend, spiced up with a little latakia and burley


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was GLP Laurel Heights in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom. Now, it's Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording.


----------



## baust55

Nicararo Havana Sun Grown .

very tasty !


----------



## JimInks

Five O’Clock Shadow in a 2004 smooth long stem Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3.


----------



## JimInks

Castello Collection in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

In a Big Ben Clasicline 702 ipe:


----------



## LandonColby

Tobias Lutz said:


> View attachment 51061
> 
> 
> In a Big Ben Clasicline 702 ipe:


Thought you'd be smoking some moldy Firedance Flake :lol:

Thread-ception :shocked:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

LandonColby said:


> Thought you'd be smoking some moldy Firedance Flake :lol:
> 
> Thread-ception :shocked:


----------



## JimInks

Castello Collection in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Briar Fox in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was GLP Navigator in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth Billiard. Now, it's MacBaren Navy Flake in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## cpmcdill

P. Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake rubbed out with 30% Cyprian Latakia, resulting in an excellent English with a generous lat flavor and room note. Might have to mix up a jar worth to age and see what happens when the flavors get a chance to marry.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Missouri Meerschaum Country Gentleman in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band. Next is Missouri Meerschaum Missouri Pride in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard.


----------



## cpmcdill

Ex-Union Leader in a Grabow Savoy

I've enjoyed many of the match blends offered though P&C, except one. The Union Leader match, though it has a decent flavor, bites like a rabid bitey thing, worse even than Borkum Riff. Alas, I bought 8 oz of it. But this set me to finding solutions. I have various jars of tobacco that could be improved, so I have made a project of blending them with other things to get them to where I would enjoy smoking them.

After various experiments, I have "fixed" the Union Leader. It's not UL any more, but it is smokeable. I blended a third UL with a third PS Turkish and a third Cyprian Latakia, and now it's a pleasant English/Balkan that doesn't bite. My next endeavor will be to fix some of those P&C Best of the Rest pounds that I have languishing in my cellar.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Half Va., Half Burley w/Per in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera. Next is Ogden’s Walnut in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

in a Dr. Grabow Half & Half ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Briar Fox in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut.


----------



## Er999

Nording's hunter blend fox hound in a mm pony....it was a good smoke, but I think I need to let it dry out a tiny bit if only to be able to get it lit and stay lit....either that or my mm pony is to blame...


----------



## JimInks

GQ Breakfast Blend in a 2004 smooth long stem Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Slices in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Briar Fox in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut.


----------



## Bruck

Some homemade rope in a Dr. G. Grand Duke.
It's a cigar leaf twist inspired by, but not even close to, Sam Gawith Brown #4 .
It's only a week old, so the flavors are still settling down - it's still a bit harsh at this point.
I tried some last night and it was so strong I had to put it down halfway through the bowl, and I'm not exactly a nic-wimp.
So I'm trying it again today, in a small-bowl pipe, to see if it's really that strong. Yep, it is


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## The Nothing

not getting yardwork done with some PS Pistachio


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va/Bur #1 in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I just had a bowl of HV in a Dr. G, out on the deck at work.


----------



## JimInks

Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

Revelation Match in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Scottish Blend in a very ugly reddish color 1980 medium bend Lorenzo Leganza Sigma 8635 etched rough top. Next is Capstan Blue in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## Bruck

Savanelli Cavendish in a mini-meer, gift from @madbricky (the tobacco, not the pipe).


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Motzek #8 in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some Trout Stream








in a smooth, bent Savinelli Toscana ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn.


----------



## Er999

:target::target::banana::banana::banana::banana:Going to hijack this thread for a bit: *sign up for the pipe blind taste test!!! The more, the merrier!!!! *
Hijack ended, we now return you to your regularly scheduled thread.:banana::banana::banana::banana::focus::focus::focus:


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Home in time to do a few things before going to work. Now, it's Kentucky Club Continental Match in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

In a smooth, straight Dr. Grabow Big Pipe ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Kentucky Club Continental in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Scottish Blend in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

In my new (to me) French briar 1997 Christmas pipe ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend. Next is Edgeworth Slices in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing C&D Burley Flake #1 in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of straight red Virginia in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of HU Flanagan in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Sutliff PS Breckinridge in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian. Now, it's Sail Yellow Match in a 1970s smooth straight grain Savinelli Oom Paul Non Pareil 9504 with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, I smoked a couple bowls of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Now, it's MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

4th Generation 1931 in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## JimInks

I just finished a bowl of Missouri Meerschaum Missouri Pride in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard. Now, it's P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Basil's paying me a visit, and we are talkin' tobaccy!


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was B&B Scott’s Companion in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural. Next is Boswell’s Virginia Slices in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Stogie in a 1970s slight bend smooth Danish Sovereign XXX 309 with a flat front sitter.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Scottish Blend in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sutliff PS County Cork in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar Rekamepip Volcano with a walnut shank.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## tmoran

Enjoying a giant bowl of Pine Grove in an Nording Signature Freehand, cup of chai spice tea on the side. It's cold outside, but I'm warm inside on my chair in front of a fire, listening to blues on Pandora. Life is not bad right about now.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Three Star Blue in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque.


----------



## JimInks

Brunello Flake in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Slices in an old grain relief, partly smooth full bend "V" shape bowl Ben Wade Prominence freehand with the letter A and the numeral 2 in circles.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Sutliff Rum and Maple in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin. Next is St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

In my new (to me) smooth Erlich billiard ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Walnut in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a lucite stem and silver band repair.


----------



## JimInks

Filmore in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: Doblone D’Oro in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Burley Flake #2 in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe. Now, it is Sam Gawith Cut Offs in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog. For those who don't know, the "Cut Offs" is the tobacco that results from the machines cutting off the sides of FVF and Best Brown Flake when they are slicing the tobaccos into flakes. Sam Gawith is packaging the sides of both together. For how long and how much, who knows? I got mine from a new friend, but I know at least GQ Tobaccos is carrying it. Don't know if anyone else is. I know this: it's tasting very, very good so far!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

In a straight MM cob with Forever stem ipe:

Hopefully tomorrow my congestion will be completely gone and I can fire up some aged Virginias


----------



## JimInks

Internet service was down, but it's back and running. Smoked a bowl of Ogden’s Walnut in a early to mid '70s smooth medium bend Savinelli Autograph 6. Deciding on what's next besides a bottle of Sprite.


----------



## JimInks

GLP Laurel Heights in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


----------



## JimInks

Rich Dark Flake in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## JimInks

El Nino in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## Tgs679

Yesterday had a bowl of SPC Miss. River in a MM cob.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

in a briar Yello-Bole Imperial ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Almost done smoking Doblone D’Oro in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking C&D Burley Flake #2 in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Sam Gawith Pensioners Off Cut FVF&BFF in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Killarney with a sterling silver band.


----------



## Cardinal

Ive been running through Tobias' sampler the last week. Just smoked some Holger Danske Black and Bourbon in a Stanwell bent pipe.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Desertlifter

Mac Baren HH Latakia Flake in my Sav bent apple.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa

If you haven't done it yet, come sign up for the Secret Pipe Santa. kids are being drawn on Saturday night!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

In a smooth, bent Dr. Grabow meerschaum lined ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## JimInks

El Nino in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Nottingham Lace Rouge in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend double comfort stem calabash shape 483DC.


----------



## JimInks

Moments away from smoking HU Flanagan in a slight bent 1970's Caminetto 103 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim. This finishes the trade sample.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

I enjoyed a bowl of one of @Bruck 's blends in a Dr. Grabow smooth, straight Half & Half while hiking the Blue Ridge Parkway with my lovely wife this afternoon ipe:


----------



## Tgs679

A bowl of Pirate Kake in MM Pride cob


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Brunello Flake in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, I smoked MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo. Next is Rich Dark Flake in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## Nachman

Just smoked a bowl of Nightcap. It is not my favorite tobacco but it didn't taste bad this afternoon. Then again, the old nicotine meter was really low, and I think anything would have tasted good.


----------



## JimInks

Sam Gawith Pensioners Off Cut FVF&BFF in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Killarney with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## cpmcdill

Lone Wolf Tobacco's Scottish Ale blend in a MM General


----------



## Tobias Lutz

In a Gatlinburlier straight, rusticated housepipe ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Was out for a while, but smoked two bowls of Sail Yellow Match in a 1978 smooth full bend Dr. Grabow Omega. Home now just so I can get a new smoke, which will be P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Missouri Meerschaum Missouri Pride in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial Robusto.


----------



## JimInks

Smoking the last of this sample of Balkan Sobranie in a 1949 medium bend black Dunhill Shell.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend. Next is P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Rich Dark Flake in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

In a Shakespearean Sonnet clay pipe ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Killarney with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Not too far from finishing this bowl of Boswell’s Virginia Slices in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

GLP Sixpence in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## The Nothing

forgot I had a jar of Ruins of Isengard that I still hadn't tried


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edgeworth Slices in an old grain relief, partly smooth full bend "V" shape bowl Ben Wade Prominence freehand with the letter A and the numeral 2 in circles.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

in a clay Caribbean Pirate Pipe ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black groove carved Dr. Grabow Omega. Next is Louisiana Red in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some 2000 Christmas Cheer in a smooth, straight Dr. Grabow Royalton ipe:


----------



## Bruck

Happy Tnxgnvg y'all!
Having some homemade flake in a cob wihle awaiting arrival of dinner guests. It's basically a peach/vanilla-flavored VA-Per. Tangy, sweet, medium-strong in the nic department.


----------



## LandonColby

Happy Thanksgiving!!!

Smoking some more Sample C from @04EDGE40 in a Savinelli. Having fun with the fam playing Christmas music, all the doors open, and cooking dinner. Pipe smoke and good beer makes for the cherry on top of a great day


----------



## 04EDGE40

LandonColby said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!!!
> 
> Smoking some more Sample C from @04EDGE40 in a Savinelli. Having fun with the fam playing Christmas music, all the doors open, and cooking dinner. Pipe smoke and good beer makes for the cherry on top of a great day


Man I'm jealous! No smokes for me today unfortunately, but I am having a blast with family!

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret, signed by Dorelio Rovera. Next is GQ BurPer Kake in a 1982 black grain relief sandblasted three quarter bend W.O. Larsen Dublinish pipe. That will finish the sample.


----------



## JimInks

Doblone D’Oro in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1980 medium bend black sandblasted silver band Peterson Donegal 805 Bulldog.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

In a 1997 French Christmas pipe- while making snowballs with my three year old. ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter. A cup of coffee goes along with it.


----------



## JimInks

Rich Dark Flake in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## Nachman

Smoking my usual Royal Yacht this afternoon. Thinking about opening a tin of University Flake, my favorite aromatic.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Scottish Blend in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Slices in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09).


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the best durn tobacco made today: Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Sam Gawith Pensioners Off Cut FVF&BFF in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff PS Breckinridge in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian. Not sure why this blend doesn't get more attention. If you like OTC's like SWR, CH, and PA, you may like this one.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking G&H Coconut Twist in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend. Next is Arcadian Perique in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17.


----------



## JimInks

The last of this sample of GLP Laurel Heights in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


----------



## JimInks

Capstan Blue in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Kentucky Club Aromatic in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

Sutliff Trafalgar in my trusty Grabow rusticated pot. I have been abusing this poor pipe, but it's holding up well. I should track down a few more so they can have more resting time.


----------



## JimInks

Kentucky Club Aromatic Match in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a 2013 MM straight Legend.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Modern Virginia Loose Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## Tgs679

SPC Miss. River in a 1970's small Yello-Bole billiard


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## JimInks

Couple minutes away from smoking Exhausted Rooster in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top.


----------



## JimInks

Rich Dark Flake in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Boswell’s Virginia Slices in a 1987 Peterson first series Sherlock Holmes full bend with a silver band.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Missouri Meerschaum American Patriot blend in a Chacom Manet ipe: It's like a flashback to the revolution


----------



## JimInks

Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording.


----------



## gtechva

Prince Albert in a Irish Seconds billiard


----------



## JimInks

Luxury Bullseye Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood.


----------



## cpmcdill

Frog Morton's Cellar in a MM cob


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Jim's VaKy in an early Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the best durn tobacco made today: Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## Bruck

Some homemade flake in a cob. This flake is one of my attempts to rehabilitate some sticky sweet aromatics that I once liked but no longer do. It's a mix of Clan Shaw Southern Nights, along with latakia, perique, KY burley, a couple of VAs, and some cigar scrap cavendish. It's not too bad this way


----------



## gtechva

a natural cavendish in a small acorn shaped Brewster

sidenote: It's probably been mentioned before. I was not surprised to find out @JimInks is a writer. When he describes a pipe, I think an artist could drawer it, and it look just like an advertisement for the manufacturer.


----------



## JimInks

Arcadian Perique in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17.


----------



## JimInks

gtechva said:


> a natural cavendish in a small acorn shaped Brewster
> 
> sidenote: It's probably been mentioned before. I was not surprised to find out @JimInks is a writer. When he describes a pipe, I think an artist could drawer it, and it look just like an advertisement for the manufacturer.


Thanks for the compliment. I like knowing what people smoke and what they smoke it in, so I figured people might want to know the same about me. That's a lot of fun!


----------



## gtechva

JimInks said:


> Thanks for the compliment. I like knowing what people smoke and what they smoke it in, so I figured people might want to know the same about me. That's a lot of fun!


It also shows you really know your hobby. So many of these pipe shapes...I pull up these charts and end up arguing with myself about what is what.:hmm:


----------



## JimInks

gtechva said:


> It also shows you really know your hobby. So many of these pipe shapes...I pull up these charts and end up arguing with myself about what is what.:hmm:


So do I sometimes!!!


----------



## JimInks

Field and Stream Match in a 2003 IMP horn Meer. I like this much better than the original. Smoother with no bite.


----------



## gtechva

Prince Albert in a small apple shape meer


----------



## JimInks

Russ O's newest VaPer, Viprati in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band. Just a few puffs in and I already like it.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking the last of this sample of Luxury Bullseye Flake in a 1988 smooth full bend Peterson System Standard XL 315.


----------



## LandonColby

On my second bowl of McClelland Christmas Cheer 2014 in a smooth slight bend Big Ben Dublin. Great blend but a little nippy still. Can't wait to revisit an unopened tin in 5 years.


----------



## Auburnguy

MM Great Dane from @Tobias Lutz. Very good so far. Quality room notes, very mild.


----------



## LandonColby

Now smoking a bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a rusticated Savinelli 920 ks. This is the 3rd blend I've had from them, the other 2 being Penzance and Stonehaven, and for the life of me can't figure out why this too doesn't get much publicity. The Virginias are slightly sweet, nutty, and there is a light butteryness about them. The breath of pepper from perique is only detectable on the retro and really makes this blend delicious. Plus the long delicate ribbons are a joy to swirl into your pipe. Top stuff.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## gtechva

Prince Albert in an Italian rhodesian basket pipe


----------



## RiGuy

I smoked a bowl of a local B&M house english blend, mild, a little bit of latakia in in, it wasn't bad. I smoked it in my Stanwell.


----------



## JimInks

Sail Yellow Match in a 1970s smooth straight grain Savinelli Oom Paul Non Pareil 9504 with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Stogie in a 1970s slight bend smooth Danish Sovereign XXX 309 with a flat front sitter.


----------



## Nachman

Peterson University Flake in an Eriksen Dublin.


----------



## Auburnguy

Half and half in a MM Cob. If I get time I might have some velvet in my Dr. Grabow. 

Some day I will get me a nice pipe or two. Until then, I will use what I have and try to enjoy the hobby.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking RLP-6 in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque. Next is Sam Gawith Pensioners Off Cut FVF&BFF in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog. Gonna brew some coffee, too, on this cold and rainy day.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Model Match in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville.


----------



## Nachman

Back to Royal Yacht in a Nording Rhodesian.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Slices in an old grain relief, partly smooth full bend "V" shape bowl Ben Wade Prominence freehand with the letter A and the numeral 2 in circles. Not much left of this stash.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Next is the last of this sample of Dan’s St. Bernard’s Flake in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem. The tobaccos are really good, and Basil's pipes are, too!


----------



## LandonColby

GLP Odyssey in a full bend HIS sandblasted billiard.


----------



## gtechva

H&H Marquee Magnum Opus in a smooth Irish Seconds billiard


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## Nachman

SG Navy Flake in a Hardcastle Zulu.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Missouri Meerschaum Missouri Pride in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard. Next is P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Union Leader Match in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite stem with cream swirls.


----------



## BryGuySC

Peter Stokkebye Highland Scotch in an old "The Pipe" pipe I restored. I find it does not seem to ghost with aromatics.


----------



## JimInks

Capstan Blue in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Killarney with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Four Seasons Match in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a smooth three quarter bend early '70s Stanwell Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Kentucky Club Aromatic Match in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Brindley’s Match in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 Ben Wade Golden Matt freehand sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## Rorick

Just fired up my first bowl today. A bowl of Captain Black Regular in a Missouri Meerschaum Legend. Once I managed to light the thing, it was enjoyable. Might have another smoke tonight.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Exhausted Rooster in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend apple.


----------



## cpmcdill

Union Leader match + PS Turkish in a Grabow Savoy


----------



## JimInks

In honor of Edward G. Robinson's birthday, I'm smoking 1960s Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black groove carved Dr. Grabow Omega, see. Myeah, youse mugs!


----------



## Tony78

Early Morning Pipe (ironic yes) in a Savinelli University


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## gtechva

H&H Marquee El Nino in a straight smooth Brewster billiard


----------



## JimInks

Kentucky Club Aromatic Match in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early so I can concentrate on work for a while: Rich Dark Flake in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band. Listening to the Edward G. Robinson birthday tribute on the old time radio channel on the XM, see. It runs until 4 pm, see. And if'n youse mugs can't see, then listen, see. Myeah!


----------



## cpmcdill

Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Grabow Savoy (smooth bent billiard)


----------



## LandonColby

Christmas Cheer '14 in a Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit. Next is one of the best tobaccos in the whole durn world: Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## Tony78

Frog Morton (4 years age) in a savinelli university


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Slices in an old grain relief, partly smooth full bend "V" shape bowl Ben Wade Prominence freehand with the letter A and the numeral 2 in circles. Have enough left for one more bowl.


----------



## Nachman

University Flake in a rusticated Eriksen Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

A short smoke: Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a 2013 MM straight Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking half a bowl of GLP Embarcadero in a 1979 pebble relief Verona Corallo 3080 natural Oom Paul. This will finish the sample.


----------



## Bruck

Burning some homemade flake in a new Altinok meer (got into my xmas present early )


----------



## LandonColby

Found an old jar with a handful of coins of Escudo. Going to toast a couple up in a Roma bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Boswell’s Virginia Slices in a 1987 Peterson first series Sherlock Holmes full bend with a silver band.


----------



## JimInks

McClelland Pebblecut in a slight bent black pattern etched 1979 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma tilted top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

Viprati in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band.


----------



## Tony78

Hal O' the Wynd in a bent briar basket pipe.


----------



## Branzig

Quick bowl of red rap while on my lunch break. ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Sutliff Rum and Maple in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin. Next is FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## LandonColby

Carter Hall in a Big Ben dublin


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Just finished smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret, signed by Dorelio Rovera. Now, it's Kentucky Club Aromatic Match in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## Branzig

5'Oclock Shadow in a Savi ipe:


----------



## JimInks

McClelland Black Tie in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS.


----------



## Nachman

I've been smoking my usual, Royal Yacht, but this afternoon I smoked St James Flake in a rusticated Savinelli bent apple.


----------



## JimInks

HU Scotney in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville.


----------



## Tony78

PS Luxury Twist Flake in a Savinelli


----------



## JimInks

Crown Achievement Match in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, I smoked EGR in a Savinelli. Now, it's Rich Dark Flake in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## JimInks

McClelland Top Hat in a 1982 near full bend egg shaped Ascorti Business KS with a black ferrule and saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a couple minutes early: Chenet’s Cake in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker.


----------



## JimInks

Crown Achievement Match in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Mapleton Match in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. This will satisfy my desire for pancakes! Btw, check out my friend Mark Evanier's web site for a great Mel Torme' Christmas story: www.newsfromme.com .


----------



## JimInks

Four Seasons Match in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Peter Stokkebye Cinnamon in my Zurg Glass Sipper ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy.


----------



## Tony78

Walnut in a country gentleman cob


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## Branzig

SG Navy Flake in a small orange Dr. Grabow.


----------



## JimInks

McClelland Top Hat in a 1982 near full bend egg shaped Ascorti Business KS with a black ferrule and saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

The original Crown Achievement in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer. Comparing this with the Match version.


----------



## freestoke

Nachman said:


> I've been smoking my usual, Royal Yacht, but this afternoon I smoked St James Flake in a rusticated Savinelli bent apple.


Okay. You've reminded me of the unopened can I have in stash. Been without for too long! Trotting off now to fill one of my Sasieni's with some. ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Back from running errands. Smoked Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter. Now, it's Rich Dark Flake in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## JimInks

Kentucky Club Aromatic in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

C&D Sweet English in a briar Yello-Bole Imperial ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Kentucky Club Aromatic Match in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Original Sugar Barrel in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Sugar Barrel Match in a 2002 quarter bend sandblasted Stanwell Golden Danish 139.


----------



## freestoke

With the rare glare of full sun in December, we went for a walk, with Lady Ennerdale defending us from any hostile dogs that might be roaming loose. Coldish 27F -- and for some reason, I can't use ALT sequences for special characters anymore!! :rant:.). Must be a "feature" of the Linux keyboard handler, intercepting the ALT command and turning it into a function key or something. Annoying. No umlauts, degree signs, sigmas...sigh. I feel as if I'm being assimilated into a simplified one-character-set fits all. Obviously, if you use ASCII umlauts or math symbols beyond simple arithmetic, you must be a subversive intellectual, so your druthers can be dismissed. 

I'lll smoke a bowl of PA, to enter into codgerly, self-righteous inldignation mode.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Stogie in a 1970s slight bend smooth Danish Sovereign XXX 309 with a flat front sitter. Next will be Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## BryGuySC

I got to hang out with the guys at Modern Age Tobacco here in town.
Grabbed a bowl of Red Velvet from the bulk jars on the counter.
It wasn't bad. Hard to light.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit.


----------



## freestoke

I looked a bit deeper into the symbol problem I was having. It's not ASCII, it's UNICODE! And you can do all sorts of stuff with it ☛♚♛♜♝♞♟️ ☚ 

It works on Linux, but I wonder if you guys see the chess pieces on a Windows or a Mac. 

A final bowl of Chocolate Flake before bedtime. Still a few bowls of it left. I think I'm going to miss CF.


----------



## JimInks

Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## gtechva

freestoke said:


> I looked a bit deeper into the symbol problem I was having. It's not ASCII, it's UNICODE! And you can do all sorts of stuff with it ☛♚♛♜♝♞♟️ ☚
> 
> It works on Linux, but I wonder if you guys see the chess pieces on a Windows or a Mac.
> 
> A final bowl of Chocolate Flake before bedtime. Still a few bowls of it left. I think I'm going to miss CF.


I see the chess pieces running windows7


----------



## freestoke

gtechva said:


> I see the chess pieces running windows7


Great! Thanks, George! This make me feel much better. I can even do umlauts: ä, ö, ü. And it's 24℉ outside.

Done with the pipe for the day and it's off to bed with visions of strange character sets dancing in my head. 袈 晦


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording. Next is Sam Gawith Pensioners Off Cut FVF&BFF in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog.


----------



## Tony78

freestoke said:


> I looked a bit deeper into the symbol problem I was having. It's not ASCII, it's UNICODE! And you can do all sorts of stuff with it ☛♚♛♜♝♞♟️ ☚
> 
> It works on Linux, but I wonder if you guys see the chess pieces on a Windows or a Mac.
> 
> A final bowl of Chocolate Flake before bedtime. Still a few bowls of it left. I think I'm going to miss CF.


Yes I can see them on a Mac.

Having some Frog Morton in a Savinelli University


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some Montego Bay in a MM cob ipe:


----------



## freestoke

Just watched one of my favorite Xmas movies, *The Thin Man*, with Nick Charles shooting balloons on the Xmas tree, using the pellet gun that Nora got him for Xmas. And lotsa Xmas "spirits". :al

Smoking the pre-antepenultimate bowl of Chocolate Flake in the 4Dot workhorse. Warming up tomorrow! :smile:


----------



## JimInks

Kentucky Club Mild in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

Been smoking a lot of Sutliff's Barking Dog match the past few days. I bought it this past Summer as part of a large order, jarred it and forgot about it, then recently had a bowl and found it a delicious blend. Burley, Latakia and Virginia with a very light rum topping. Quite smooth and biteless.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording.


----------



## freestoke

I think I'm seeing a pattern -- the best Xmas movies have little or no Xmas music in them. "Miracle on 34th Street", possibly the best of the genre, has none, while the execrable remake has lots and is one of the worst of the "mainstream" Xmas flicks. (The least they could have done is field a Santa Claus that is remotely likeable. I wouldn't trust that guy with MY daugter! :nono About the only Xmas music in "National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation" is Clark and Ellen singing in the car, while the kids in the back refuse to join in. "The Thin Man" has only dance music and background bar noise. "We're No Ange.ls" has only the lovely song "Sentimental Moments", sung by Joan Bennett accompanying herself on the piano. The minute those boys' choirs and massed voices with angels singing crank up, I head to the kitchen for another beer.

Probably a little Xmas darts this afternoon. Right now, my post-lunch bowl of Tambo, with a PA burn stabilizer.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Sutliff Rum and Maple in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin. Next is Rich Dark Flake in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## Tony78

Having Captain Black (white) for the very first time in a bent filtered cob. Man this stuff smokes hot and wet.


----------



## JimInks

McClelland Somerled in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## freestoke

Tambo/PA to start the day, scoping out the little boxes at the borders of the Wunderground radar that contain ads for items that I've been shopping for or bought online recently. :spy: The tentacles of Unimind, enticing me into the thrall of faceborg with free shipping. Good coffee this morning. I doubt the coffee varies so much as my taste buds. :cp


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Stogie in a 1970s slight bend smooth Danish Sovereign XXX 309 with a flat front sitter. Next is St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## Nachman

Following Jiminks recommendation, I finally ordered some ERR match. It arrived today, and I think I have a new favorite OTC. I smoked some Edgeworth many years ago, but I can't tell you how close the match is. I do know, however that it beats my former OTC favorite, Carter Hall. It has more body and is less prone to turning bitter. Like all burley, puff slowly for best taste.


----------



## JimInks

Been doing various Christmas Eve things and smoked a bowl of Sugar Barrel Match in a smooth medium bend 1970s Savinelli Autograph 4 Dublin with blonde and black lucite ferrule and stem. Next is Missouri Meerschaum Missouri Pride in a 2002 black sandblast full bend D.R. Ardor Urano Fatta A Mano with a slightly tapered far side of the bowl. Haven't smoked this pipe in a very long time, but I decided to change that attitude! Have just enough of this tobacco left for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Rich Dark Flake in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## Tony78

Captain Black (white) in a cob.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of PH Dark Strong in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth Billiard. I like it, but they changed the formulation a little since I smoked it thirteen years ago.


----------



## Auburnguy

Christmas Cheer 2014 from my wife. It was in my stocking. I have another can on the way to let rest. I am enjoying it out of my Dr. Grabow Meerchum lined pipe. So far, so good. It is a little cold and windy and I have a flu, but it is totally worth it!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Brunello Flake in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart banker. Next is Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Moments away from smoking Capstan Blue in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## cpmcdill

Barking Dog match in a Grabow Golden Duke rusticated pot


----------



## cpmcdill

Hal O' The Wynd in a WDC Wellington Jumbo


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Stonehaven in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## Branzig

Pony express full of SG FVF on my lunch break ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: Louisiana Red in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420.


----------



## JimInks

Middleton London Dock Match in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## penna stogey

After the Cold Turkey Sandwich a Perdomo LOt 23 Maduro was a nice break........Finished it off with a cold Yuengling Lager....mmmm


----------



## haebar

After some salmon with red beans and rice, having some Peter Stokkebye Cherry Bon Bon in a cherry-dedicated MM cob.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter. Next is P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Nachman

Smoking Stonehaven this afternoon.


----------



## JimInks

Rich Dark Flake in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## BryGuySC

Enjoying some 2014 Holiday Spirit. It has been a beautiful day in South Carolina!


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Angler's Dream in a 1978 smooth pointy bottom three quarter bend Sir Brent, shaped like a check mark.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, I smoked P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Almost finished with Stonehaven in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## Tony78

C&D Haunted Bookshop in a Grabow Grand Duke


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Sugar Barrel in a straight 2012 Rekamepip made Sugar Barrel pipe. Next is McClelland Fresh Apple in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Arcadian Perique in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## penna stogey

Lucky you. Been sick the past week feeling better and now the marathon cigars smoke session begins. Best, PS


----------



## JimInks

McClelland Pebblecut in a slight bent black pattern etched 1979 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma tilted top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

Chenet’s Cake in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker.


----------



## JimInks

Rich Dark Flake in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## Darren219

Gurkha Doble Maduro. Smells with a hint of sweet and tastes delicious.


----------



## JimInks

McClelland 2014 Holiday Spirit in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## RobertNYC

I've got some Haunted Bookshop going in a Savinelli 122.


----------



## cpmcdill

Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake in a Canterbury lovat


----------



## Tony78

Escudo in a Savinelli University


----------



## freestoke

It feels like winter all of sudden. A brisk 20mph wind swept the wind chill to around 0̈˚F and one might think it was January, but the days are getting longer and golf is just around the corner! After ingesting approximately 3000 calories at the excellent lunch buffet that the Delta Lake Inn puts out on Tuesday and Wednesday, I am now hoping another bowl of Royal Yacht will assist me processing it all. About all I can think of for dinner is Jello.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some H&H Cerberus in a MM Cob. ipe: My sinuses are irritating me again, but usually a pipe tends to dry them up a bit. 

Happy New Year's Eve! Celebrate safely arty:


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin. Next will be Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording.


----------



## freestoke

Once again, the venerable USPS performs! The order I placed Monday was on at my door but minutes ago, with 160 scrapies and a 12-can store of The Royal Yacht! :banana: I'll celebrate with a bowl of Royal Yacht. :lol:


----------



## Tony78

1792 in a MM Legend cob


----------



## LandonColby

Solani Aged Burley Flake in a cob


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## freestoke

Every now and again, I pull out the Dunhill bulldog and give it go, then I realize why I never smoke it -- the stem/bit is too thick. And it's too heavy for its size. I'm back to a better pipe, the fine Two Dot apple. RY all around! :beerchug:


----------



## Nachman

I'm with Freestoke, Royal Yacht all around. I keep trying other tobaccos. I smoke a few pipefulls then the rest lives in a jar for a few years. Once in a while I try to smoke some out of the seventy five or so jars I have around, but keep coming back to the Yacht.


----------



## LandonColby

Alright sheesh I'll bite, you ol' curmdgeons...Royal Yacht in a Savinelli 920


----------



## JimInks

Viprati in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## haebar

JimInks said:


> Viprati in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


How do you like that Viprati? I bought a can but haven't opened it yet.


----------



## JimInks

haebar said:


> How do you like that Viprati? I bought a can but haven't opened it yet.


I like it quite a bit. It won't make my top five, but it's very enjoyable. Here's my review of it:

The variety of red Virginia is one of those that Russ uses in Louisiana Red: rich, tangy sweet with an earth and dark fruit note. The other Virginias are a little grassy with mild citrus and touch of earth. The dark fired is a supporting player, but its spicy, nutty and woody presence is felt in nearly every puff, contrasting nicely with the spice and plum from a healthy dose of perique. The perique level is a little higher than most Hearth & Home blends, but it does not overwhelm the other components. Well balanced, consistent in taste and burns clean and cool with no dottle, and nice after taste. It's strong enough in flavor and nicotine to please the senses, but, depending on your personal preference strength-wise, just manages to stay in the realm of an all day smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Rich Dark Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10.


----------



## RiGuy

A MM corn cob mini full of Seattle pipe clubs Mississippi River


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left.


----------



## RiGuy

As an addendum to my last post, my favorite lighter broken on me while out, (a Vector Thunderbird soft butane zippo insert), and my pipe kept going out. Upon half my face freezing off from the wind, I went back to my car, replaced the pipe with some Newminster 400 flake, half a bowls worth, and switched over to a bic. It was a rough pipe smoking day.


----------



## The Nothing

7th Ave Blond


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Scottish Blend in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## freestoke

PA in the CG Forever, thinking about an afternoon beer. Here, have an Old Mil! :beerchug: Back aboard the Royal Yacht with the ever-diligent 4Dot, looking at some old USENET posts.



Code:


  ...,.,,
 /666;    ',
////;    _~ -
(//'----0-~-0
 ;'  . `` ~ \'
  , `    ' , >
 ;;|\..((  -;     --> Never wink at the blind or whisper to the deaf.
 ;|>-  `..__)

One of the things that autoformatting edit windows has cost us is ASCII art. :smile: I need to add a pipe to this old .sig from the dial-up era.


----------



## JimInks

Stogie in a 1970s slight bend smooth Danish Sovereign XXX 309 with a flat front sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Arcadian Perique in a smooth 1977 Medley (GBD second) medium bend billiard with a flat underside.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band.


----------



## cbr310

Dans Sweet Vanilla Honey Dew. in Dr Grabow omega.


----------



## JimInks

Been busy today, but smoked a couple of bowls of tobacco while I was out. Just finished smoking Brunello Flake in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart banker. Next is Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn.


----------



## Tony78

1Q in a rusticated Peterson 314


----------



## JimInks

Couple minutes away from smoking Rich Dark Flake in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, I smoked a bowl of Sail Yellow in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with an amber colored stem. My next smoke is Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## freestoke

Didn't rain enough, but we got rid of most of the snow. :smile: Just north of here they're prophesying like 2 feet of lake effect, so I can count on a foot -- while 5 miles south in Rome proper they get about 2 inches or something. sigh. A bit of the Marlin Flake in the Four Dot pot. Not sure I'm completely sold on this stuff, but it's not all bad I guess. A bowl of RY should put things right again. ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of MacBaren Scottish Blend in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## Tony78

Finished a bowl of 1Q in a Savinelli Duca Carlo. Now having some GL Pease Abingdon in a Savinelli University.


----------



## cpmcdill

Dunhill London Blend in a Grabow GD pot


----------



## LandonColby

Just smoked a bowl of Cornell & Diehl Byzantium in a cob while I took the truck down to get a smog. To my surprise when I returned home my lady got me a surprise! She handed me a new pipe! I didn't even have a wish list or anything. It's a plump author with a smooth brown finish and a thin brass band with a black acrylic stem. It's stamped "Fero" and "Italy". With that said it's time to break it in with some PA. ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Brunello Flake in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band.


----------



## Tony78

Dunhill EMP in a Dr. Grabow Grand Duke


----------



## freestoke

Union Square in the 4Dot and some after dinner coffee. Moved a lot of snow today, but not much wind so it wasn't bad at all. The last of the snow-blowing for a while, hopefully.


----------



## OnePyroTec

C&D's Capt. Bob's Blend in a Legend MM cob.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe.​​ Next is Rich Dark Flake in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## penna stogey

Going home tonite to a Oliva O......


----------



## cpmcdill

Five Brothers in a Grabow Savoy


----------



## JimInks

HU Indaba in a smooth three quarter bend 1970s Charatan Belvedere 4211DC. Haven't smoked this pipe lately and am almost finished with the tobacco sample.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking dark burley in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## freestoke

Another bowl of FVF, this time in the 4Dot. Tasty! Temps in the middle teens, so it's warmed up considerably! :smile:


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in the very first pipe I ever smoked (which was my father’s pipe), a late 1950s smooth with etched grooves straight Willard long stem adjustomatic Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Rich Dark Flake in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## freestoke

PA in a cob, heading for the Old Milwaukee! :beerchug: 

Cabot Cove, ME, where JB Fletcher lives, is a remarkable community. Despite its limited work pool, with a population of merely 3560 individuals, it boasts, e.g., a hospital, a university, both private and public high schools, half a dozen motels and bed-and-breakfasts, a beauty salon, library, at least two hardware stores, a paint store, an optician, a general repair business, a bustling fishing industry, two yacht-building companies, a few museums, a bookstore, post office, a couple of toney antique shops, fire and police departments, a thriving real-estate market, and a solid job opportunities opening up frequently due to the high murder rate.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Nottingham Lace Rouge in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420. This will finish the pack.


----------



## LandonColby

Just finished a bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a Savinelli 413


----------



## Tony78

Lane 1-Q in a MM Legend cob that is begging for a forever stem.


----------



## LandonColby

About to smoke GLP Odyssey in a Fero author.


----------



## LandonColby

Tony78 said:


> Lane 1-Q in a MM Legend cob that is begging for a forever stem.


Those stems turn cobs into a whole new pipe. I just got my first for Christmas from haebar and I already can't imagine smoking a cob without one.


----------



## Tony78

LandonColby said:


> Those stems turn cobs into a whole new pipe. I just got my first for Christmas from haebar and I already can't imagine smoking a cob without one.


The only forever stem I have is a churchwarden on a MM General that I've nicknamed "General Cobwarden". I need to get a couple of regular sized stems for my cobs.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Sail Yellow in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with an amber colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

Sugar Barrel in a 2014 John Barrett smooth short shank slight bend olive wood poker.


----------



## haebar

LandonColby said:


> Just finished a bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a Savinelli 413


Where'd you get that Esoterica?


----------



## JimInks

I'm smoking the best durn tobacco made today: Strang in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like lucite stem.


----------



## freestoke

"By far the most impressive precipitation this weekend can be expected downwind of the Great Lakes. Strong west-southwest winds and cold surface air will provide near-ideal conditions for an extended period of lake-effect snow downwind of Lake Erie and Lake Ontario. " :shock: :faint:

The extra-domicile activity has been canceled. :smow: Gotta have some Vitamin N! :spy: HA! I'll throw a few coins of Happy Bogie into a PA musketball and all will be well in short order. "bing".


----------



## haebar

Some C&D Constellation in a no-name churchwarden.


----------



## JimInks

Crown Achievement in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## LandonColby

haebar said:


> Where'd you get that Esoterica?


I got half a tin and some other samples in a trade with Tmoran.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Sugar Barrel Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob.


----------



## penna stogey

You guys make it sonds so inviting.....Someday?


----------



## LandonColby

Penzance in a Savinelli 114. Going out back to saw a slab off a stump for a game of hammerschlagen. Time for ale and ripe juicy sausages on the BBQ!


----------



## JimInks

Old Colonial in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter. Next is Rich Dark Flake in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Burley #1 in a 1980 three quarter bend long stem Ascorti New Dear KS egg. McClelland #27 in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## Tony78

C&D Junkyard Dawg in a Savinelli Duca Carlo


----------



## Bruck

Just finished a bowl of some homemade flake - this batch was comprised of about half a pouch of Prince Albert, plus several other leaves including VA, burley, latakia, and perique. Pretty mild in the flavor department, but definitely delivered some vitamin N  Still needs to dry out a bit more.

Currently smoking some Virginia Gold Black and Gold in a cob.


----------



## cpmcdill

H&H Anniversary Kake in a Comoy Bent Bulldog


----------



## freestoke

The Royal Yacht in a Sasieni "Canadian" Canadian. Haven't heard hardly any decent tunes while throwing darts since "The Eagle" took over our primary source for predictable, generally acceptable music from the 60s, 70s and 80s. You know, Queen, Aretha, Billy Joel, Paul Simon, Buffalo Springfield, with only the occasional painful Karen Karpenter tune thrown in. Don't have to pay much attention, drink beer, throw a few, try to guess the group, when it came out -- a bit of an ongoing trivia game to accompany the game. Then "The Eagle" arrived. Horrific stuff, primarily bubblegum, disco, and gut-wrenchingly bad "soul" music. The Bee Gees and Barry White are not conducive to dart throwing.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1978 smooth full bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin. Next is P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

McClelland #27 in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## cpmcdill

Balkan Sasieni in a Peterson System 314


----------



## JimInks

Couple minutes away from smoking McClelland Tudor Castle in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band.


----------



## cpmcdill

Rattray's Black Mallory in a Peterson System 314


----------



## JimInks

In the middle of smoking the last of my stash of Sugar Barrel Match in a 1978 smooth pointy bottom three quarter bend Sir Brent, shaped like a check mark.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some mid-eighties Elephant and Castle Deerstalker in a glazed clay billiard. ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black groove carved Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland Mellow Apple in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. The other two entrants in the McClelland apple series have been disappointing. I'll see if this one is better.


----------



## izkeh

Match Sugar Barrel in a bent Yello Bole Checker


----------



## JimInks

McClelland #27 in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## RobertNYC

Old Joe Krantz in a Special A straight billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## Nachman

After a hearty curry, a hearty bowl of Royal Yacht.


----------



## freestoke

The TwoDot Cheltenham Canadian, dealing admirably with a Tambo sandwich, constructed from a pinch of PA, a pinch of Tambo, and a mound of PA to top it off.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff 511 Black Whiskey in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## freestoke

Think I'll fire up some SWR and Tambo in the CG Forever. Sunshine! Tow days in a row!! :smile:


----------



## LandonColby

Just finished H&H Chestnut (Walnut match) in a Fero author. Now going to work on finishing up a tin of Christmas Cheer '14...first bowl in a cob with Forever stem


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## LandonColby

Sixpence in a Bjarne Viking. Then on to a glass of beer and some lunch.


----------



## Auburnguy

Small bowl of Christmas Cheer 2014. I had a little left in the tin from Christmas and no since waisting it. I used my trusty Dr. Grabow.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Navy Flake in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega. Next is Motzek #7 in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## cpmcdill

C&D Old Joe Krantz in a Comoy's bent bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of McClelland Tudor Castle in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band.


----------



## freestoke

FVF in the Diplomat Forever. Straight up tobacco. :tu I senselessly bought another 30 pack of Old Mil. :doh: Meant to get Utica Club! Oh well. Can't let this go to waste. Have one! Russian beer, you know. :beerchug: Looking at its history, it might possibly hold the record for the label brewed at the most different brewing companies. Stroh, Pabst, Schlitz...and Pabst itself has taken over brewing brands for the following companies who went belly up:

Ballantine Brewing Company, G. Heileman Brewing Company, Lone Star Brewing Company, Pearl Brewing Company, Piels Bros., National Brewing Company, Olympia Brewing Company, Primo Brewing & Malting Company, Rainier Brewing Company, F & M Schaefer Brewing Company, Joseph Schlitz Brewing Company, Jacob Schmidt Brewing Company and Stroh Brewery Company.[1]

It's definitely looking like Old Milwaukee or some toney Saranac from here on out. :spy: At least until I find out the Saudi Arabians have bought Matt's Brewing.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## freestoke

Old Dark Fired in the top shelf TwoDot apple. More coffee, but soon to break for lunch. Nice tobacco! ipe: Had some a year or two ago and liked it a lot then, too, and meant to get some, but never did. :dunno: Got a 100g can from Rorick in trade and it's just swell. :tu


----------



## LandonColby

freestoke said:


> Old Dark Fired in the top shelf TwoDot apple. More coffee, but soon to break for lunch. Nice tobacco! ipe: Had some a year or two ago and liked it a lot then, too, and meant to get some, but never did. :dunno: Got a 100g can from Rorick in trade and it's just swell. :tu


I don't know why I haven't gotten a tin of this yet, it's all the rage around here...and for a long time too. Is it similar to Irish Flake? I need someone to entice me to get it...and then of course I need to get free shipping and save some cash 

Think I'll smoke some odds and ends of tins now, tongue is tired from yesterday so I can't taste much right now


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Tinderbox Pina Colada in a straight, smooth Dr. Grabow Half & Half ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Rich Dark Flake in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## freestoke

LandonColby said:


> I don't know why I haven't gotten a tin of this yet, it's all the rage around here...and for a long time too. Is it similar to Irish Flake? I need someone to entice me to get it...and then of course I need to get free shipping and save some cash
> 
> Think I'll smoke some odds and ends of tins now, tongue is tired from yesterday so I can't taste much right now


Just a few cases of pipe cleaners away!

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired - PipesandCigars.com

Think I'll fire up a bowl right now! ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Motzek #7 in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420.


----------



## freestoke

LandonColby said:


> Is it similar to Irish Flake?


Forgot to answer this...Irish Flake is stronger, both in taste and nicotine content, at least as far as I can recall. ODF is quite satisfying in that department, but IF is a bit more in the direction of Irish Twist. At least that's how I remember it, it's been a while.


----------



## tmoran

freestoke said:


> Forgot to answer this...Irish Flake is stronger, both in taste and nicotine content, at least as far as I can recall. ODF is quite satisfying in that department, but IF is a bit more in the direction of Irish Twist. At least that's how I remember it, it's been a while.


This is also my take on it. To me, it is the "right" amount of nicotine. I love Irish Flake, but I feel like I have to mentally prepare myself for it, and smoke small bowls.


----------



## JimInks

McClelland Pebblecut in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

An inaugural bowl of Tinderbox Pina Colada in my Kaywoodie Sterling poker. ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## Nachman

smoked some Edgeworth Ready Rub Match after lunch.


----------



## freestoke

It's the Friday fish fry in the Mohawk Valley. Apparently, this is a local phenomenon, probably left over from the old Catholic taboo against eating meat on Friday. The area has a large Catholic component, from Irish, Italian, Russian, Polish, French, and the usual percentage of Catholic English. Every restaurant has a fish fry on Friday, with FFs and coleslaw. Better restaurants offer broiled, but beer batter or regular batter deep-fried is the "real deal". When people who used to live here visit, they want to go out for the fish fry, because they can't get it where they live now. Sort of like fish 'n chips in England, but with coleslaw. Speaking of which, when I was 12, living in West Runton, Norfolk, England, I could ride my bicycle down to where the fishermen pulled their boats up on the shore and get fish 'n chips that were right off the day's catch! Super! And the potatoes were grown locally, too. Delicious. We went to England about 15 years ago and I discovered that fish 'n chips no longer exists. All they have in England now is a BAD version of the Mohawk Valley Friday fish fry.

This Royal Yacht is making me mouthy. :lol:


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob. Now smoking Chatham Manor in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## freestoke

The sun is still out! Cold, although not bad for this time of year. More RY, this time in the Diplomat Forever. Gotta find a jar for the new can of Old Dark Fired. :spy: Breaking out the Bar Keeper's Friend to clean up a few embarrassingly dirty stems.


----------



## Nachman

Switching up from my usual Royal Yacht, I just smoked a bowl of University Flake.


----------



## LandonColby

Chestnut in one of my own pipes, a smooth straight dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter. Next is Sutliff 511 Black Whiskey in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows horn.


----------



## BryGuySC

P.S. Bullseye Navy in a Savinelli Roma 626


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Mixture Aromatic in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the best durn tobacco in the world: Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## Chris0673

Poe's Mix in my Ropp while I take a much needed break from unpacking and sorting my books.


----------



## JimInks

Capstan Blue in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## cpmcdill

Hearth & Home Chestnut in a Grabow Golden Duke -- Nice!


----------



## freestoke

Hitting the Old Dark Fired, in the rusticated Sasieni "Canadian" Canadian. Delicious! ing: Thinking about resorting to drinking some of my mistakes from the case of Old Mil that I bought the other day. :tsk: I meant to get Utica Club! :rant: I'm thinking that UC might even follow the German ReinheitsGebot, because I think I remember reading that the Saranac Lager does. I've popped 'em an email to find out.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## Nachman

GLP Picadilli in a rusticated Savinelli pot sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Rich Dark Flake in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band. Going to clean a few pipes now.


----------



## JimInks

Arcadian Perique in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early so I can concentrate on work for a while: Old Dark Fired in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy.


----------



## freestoke

Damn drain pipe will NOT unfreeze. :rant: I'm too lazy to move everything in the garage and remove the wallboard and take out the insulation to get to it with a heater. sigh. out: Oh well, another bowl of RY in the Sasieni "Canadian" Canadian, pulling for the laws thermodynamics to show up. :spy: And an Old Mil! Good Russian beer! :beerchug:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

P&C Sundown in a Chacom Manet ipe:


----------



## Emperor Zurg

freestoke said:


> Damn drain pipe will NOT unfreeze. :rant: I'm too lazy to move everything in the garage and remove the wallboard and take out the insulation to get to it with a heater. sigh. out: Oh well, another bowl of RY in the Sasieni "Canadian" Canadian, pulling for the laws thermodynamics to show up. :spy: And an Old Mil! Good Russian beer! :beerchug:


Dump some crystal draino in there. It's basically pure lye and it gets hot when it mixes with water. Should thaw it out I'd think if the freeze is in the trap. If it's downstream of the trap it won't work because the draino won't make it past the trap... but how would an empty pipe freeze in the first place? My guess is the trap is froze.


----------



## cpmcdill

H&H Chestnut in a MM General


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black groove carved Dr. Grabow Omega. Now, it's P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## Nachman

More Royal Yacht today.


----------



## Emperor Zurg

JimInks said:


> Now smoking the best durn tobacco in the world: Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


How does one go about acquiring a pound of this weed?


----------



## LandonColby

Chestnut in a Savinelli 920 ks.


----------



## JimInks

Emperor Zurg said:


> How does one go about acquiring a pound of this weed?


You can only get Strang from Germany. Here's a link: Pfeifentabak: Strang-Curly, pur (im Strang) -100gr.

It's expensive, which is why I don't buy it, about $90 a pound, plus shipping. I have to trade for it. Herb Motzek can't just sell it by credit card due to regulations, so you'll have to contact him privately for details. I wish I could afford because I damn well love the stuff, so I only smoke one or two bowls a week at most to make it last.

Good luck!


----------



## JimInks

Villiger Cocktail Hour in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## freestoke

Thanks for the excuse to practice a little Deutsch, Jim! :yo: "auf Lagen", in stock! :tu

Nick and I are both aboard The Royal Yacht today, apparently. ipe: Think I'll head for an Old Moscow...er...Milwaukee.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a 2013 MM straight Legend.


----------



## JimInks

freestoke said:


> Thanks for the excuse to practice a little Deutsch, Jim! :yo: "auf Lagen", in stock! :tu
> 
> Nick and I are both aboard The Royal Yacht today, apparently. ipe: Think I'll head for an Old Moscow...er...Milwaukee.


If I'd have known that, I'd joined you guys in a bowl of RY. Love smoking Royal Yacht!


----------



## JimInks

Saint James Flake in a 2002 black pebble finish straight Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano Billiard. Been a while since I smoke this pipe, which holds a lot of tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Angler's Dream in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob.


----------



## JimInks

Epiphany in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

PH Dark Strong in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a bit early: Sail Yellow in a 1980 black sandblasted full bent Ascorti Business Extension Saxaphone.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Chelsea Morning in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## freestoke

Aboard The Royal Yacht this morning, blinded by the sun. Was reminded this morning that very few people are tone deaf and nine out of ten people can carry a tune. My memories of group singing in the officer's clubs and in bars, back when people did that sort of thing, confirm this. I'd say more than half can even keep the harmony going when the melody goes outside their range. In grade school, the class sang songs, and the kids who couldn't sing along were few. In Boy Scouts, same thing. My question is why do most of the "common people" singing in TV commercials sing off key? Why can't the children carry a tune? I think they're trying to make the audience feel good about themselves (Even *I* can sing better than that!), so they'll buy your product.

*OHHHHHHHHH
He flies through the air with the greatest of ease,
That daring young man on the flying trapeze...*


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some Lane 1Q in a BC 1983 Millesime ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking VIP Match in a 2013 slight bend red stone Rekamepip Rockcob poker. Next is Philip Morris Revelation in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## freestoke

Union Square, trying to wear out this Diplomat. Smokin' codger style today. ipe: Don't know if a real codger is allowed to smoke high falutin' tobacco like Union Square, but I don't care. I guess that would make me more of curmudgeon. :smile:


----------



## JimInks

Carter Hall in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 made in Israel pipe.


----------



## cpmcdill

GL Pease Sixpence in a Grabow Golden Duke 

- Smoked 5 or 6 bowls of this since I got it, and my impression is that the flavor's a bit rough at the edges. On relights the room note is rather more acrid that one expects from VaPer flakes. It does sweeten as the bowl smokes down. Maybe it would smooth out with a few years aging. I'll at least jar it until Spring and see if it might work better as an outdoor smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Chatham Manor in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter. Next is P&W #515  in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff Burma Road in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren HH Latakia Flake in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## freestoke

Union Square in the TwoDot apple. Another bafflingly bright day, with sun! :dunno:


----------



## Emperor Zurg

freestoke said:


> Union Square in the TwoDot apple. Another bafflingly bright day, with sun! :dunno:


Will we be hitting the links today?


----------



## JimInks

Capstan Blue in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Rich Dark Flake in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## freestoke

Emperor Zurg said:


> Will we be hitting the links today?


Any day now! I'm pulling for March 7. :smile:

A little ODF in the 4Dot and some Old Mil raw. Got an answer from UC and it's wheat free! My new, non-Russian, non-Dutch beer, starting in about a week. :beerchug: Brewed locally, too! :tu


----------



## cpmcdill

H&H Classic Burley Kake in a BBB lovat


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin. Now, it's GQ Cypriot Sunset in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter. Next is P&W #515 in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## freestoke

I have my Legend and the Dart Mix. My darts are seeing a resurgence, I think. When I returned to darts, I think I overthought it and wound up with a weird grip, a contrived backswing, and all that stuff that happens to motor skills when you start obsessing on mechanics. A little more natural, a little more relaxed, and not so many "crazy darts". :smile: 

A bowl of RY in the 4Dot apple and then off to a few Old Mils, fish fry Friday, and darts! The social whirl just never ends! :banana:


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Stonehaven in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Sail Yellow in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of PH Dark Strong in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin. Next is Prince Albert in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter.


----------



## Nachman

I felt like some Scottish mixture this afternoon and didn't have any 965 open, so I smoked some Accountants Mixture.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit. Almost finished this 250 gram stash.


----------



## JimInks

The last of this sample of G&H Coconut Twist in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Americano in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## JimInks

Internet service was down for a while, but everything's okay now. Earlier, I smoked Sail Yellow Match in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple, followed by MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo. Going to have a new smoke in a moment or two.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Straus Ault Park in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## cpmcdill

H&H Anniversary Kake in a Comoys bent bulldog


----------



## JimInks

B&B Scott’s Companion in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural.


----------



## Pugsley

I decided it was finally time to crack open a tin of Hamborger Veermaster with about 4 years of aging on it. With great anticipation I popped the top only to find the seal had failed and the contents were bone dry. So, with a tear in my eye, I turned to my old stand by, Hal o' the Wynd.


----------



## gtechva

Pugsley said:


> I decided it was finally time to crack open a tin of Hamborger Veermaster with about 4 years of aging on it. With great anticipation I popped the top only to find the seal had failed and the contents were bone dry. So, with a tear in my eye, I turned to my old stand by, Hal o' the Wynd.


I was getting excited as I read. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## freestoke

Pugsley said:


> I decided it was finally time to crack open a tin of Hamborger Veermaster with about 4 years of aging on it. With great anticipation I popped the top only to find the seal had failed and the contents were bone dry. So, with a tear in my eye, I turned to my old stand by, Hal o' the Wynd.


You can rehydrate it and it probably will be just fine. :tu

Heading for a new can of RY. Those 12 cans won't last me until golf season at this rate. :spy: I got out a clean pipe, since I've abuse all the ones currently on the table. (I need about two days full time to clean up my pipes! :faint I've selected the excellent FourDot pot. Super pipe. ipe:


----------



## tmoran

I am also going with Royal Yacht. Not one I smoke often, but I cracked a jar of it to send some out in the NST. I smoking it in a BBB Rare Grain straight pot with a square shank and saddle bit, firmly clenched between my teeth. I used to clench much more often, but for some reason had gotten away from it. Jim's recent comments made me realize the error of my ways.


----------



## Bruck

My afternoon smoke was actually a chew - I was splitting wood, which is not conducive to pipe smoking 

I made some cigar flake rope a while back, attempting to recreate Sam Gawith's Brown #4 . It turned out decent, but I've found it makes a very good chaw!


----------



## freestoke

tmoran said:


> I am also going with Royal Yacht. Not one I smoke often, but I cracked a jar of it to send some out in the NST. I smoking it in a BBB Rare Grain straight pot with a square shank and saddle bit, firmly clenched between my teeth. I used to clench much more often, but for some reason had gotten away from it. Jim's recent comments made me realize the error of my ways.


Just finished clenching my way through a FourDot pot myself. With a saddle bit, no less. :tu

Right now, I have the TwoDot apple in my teeth with -- you guessed it -- The "Royal Yacht" Miixture redux. :smile:


----------



## Tony78

1Q in a Peterson 317.


----------



## JimInks

Was out running a few errands, but got in two bowls of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin. Home now just as it's starting to rain to get a snack and a new smoke.


----------



## freestoke

Heading for_ il dottore _this afternoon for my yearly asthma prescriptions. Not much going on, but my doctor retired and this will be my first visit with him. eep: With any luck, he won't spend much time with me because he's behind schedule. :smile: No real reason to go, except that they won't give me albuterol and suchlike without seeing me first. sigh.

Puffing through yet ANOTHER bowl of RY! Overworking the Diplomat Forever, so my last bowl prior to being inspected will be the TwoDot apple again. ipe: I never go this late in the afternoon. Wonder what those extra six cups of coffee and 6 bowls of RY will do for my vital signs? :lol:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Amphora Red in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.95) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Amphora Brown in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend. Next is the last of the 250 gram box of St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer. Gonna miss it.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A Middleton parfait: Cherry Blend on the bottom and Wineberry on top, in a smooth, straight Dr. Grabow Big Pipe. ipe:


----------



## penna stogey

You guys make it sound like dessert....ummm-good


----------



## freestoke

Tobias Lutz said:


> A Middleton parfait: Cherry Blend on the bottom and Wineberry on top, in a smooth, straight Dr. Grabow Big Pipe. ipe:


As they used to say in old Rome, "De gustibus non disputandem."

"Barkeep! Bring me a bottle of Old Mil, raw, and one of those fruit drinks with the little umbrella in it for Tobias. Care for some Old Dark Fired, Laddybuck?" :beerchug:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Doblone D’Oro in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto.​​ Next is Capstan Blue in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes or so from smoking Filmore in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top.


----------



## JimInks

Sail Yellow in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with an amber colored stem. Almost finished with this pouch, though I still have some of the Match.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

in a Big Ben Classicline 702 ipe:


----------



## LandonColby

Tobias Lutz said:


> in a Big Ben Classicline 702 ipe:


Love that shape.

1888 After Dinner in a Big Ben dublin...im smoking this because I want to, not because Tobias gave me the idea..


----------



## Tony78

Frog Mortonin a Peterson 314


----------



## freestoke

More ODF in the Diplomat Forever. More sun. More cold.


----------



## JimInks

Amphora Brown in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Capstan Blue in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

SG Scottish Autumn Flake in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black groove carved Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

The last of my Villiger 1888 Late Night in a straight MM cob with Forever stem ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Exhausted Rooster in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend apple. Now smoking Jim’s A Blend in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

B&B Scott’s Companion in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural.


----------



## freestoke

Royal Yacht in the TwoDot apple, writing one of the great flicks of recent years, *Burn After Reading*. Picked up some Genesee, because all they had was regular cases in the Utica Club and I think I'll abandon this coffee and sample a fresh can, raw. :spy: Not bad. :smile: Better than UC as I remember it.

But back to *Burn After Reading*. Interesting thing about the flick, the characters were written into the plot explicitly to fit the actors who portrayed them, to wit, George Clooney, Brad Pitt, Frances McDormand, John Malkovich, David Rasche and Richard Jenkins. Rasche and JK Simmons are hysterical -- but then the whole movie is just amazingly well done.


----------



## Tony78

Frog Morton in a Peterson 317


----------



## Pugsley

You know you've been neglecting a pipe when you take it from the rack and find cobwebs in the bowl. Never the less, after a quick wipe down and making sure nothing had taken up residence in the shank, I enjoyed a bowl of Bell's Three Nuns in a seldom smoked Peterson Killarney 408 P-lip.


----------



## Rorick

It was yesterday, but to get the thread rolling again: A bowl of Captain black in a generic (read cheap) hardwood pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Old Dominion in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## Torque

Been a long time since I've posted here but I'll help get this rolling again. 


Penzance in a full-bent rusticated WDC billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Last of my stash of Kentucky Club Continental in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## gtechva

Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture in a smooth bent...I don't know what this pipe is or where I got it...huh


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished with this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur #1 in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian stem, unbranded.


----------



## JimInks

HU Scotney in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend saddle stem calabash shape 483DC.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Watch City Slices in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Rich Dark Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band.


----------



## Kevin Keith

G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Royalton 45


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren HH Latakia Flake in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Capstan Blue in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Slices in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 smooth Poker with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Sutliff Golden Age in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## JimInks

2 Daughters VIP in a 2004 smooth long stem Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early so I can concentrate on work for a while: Edward's Black Cherry in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Sutliff 1952 Base Cavendish in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard. A nice after lunch smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Royal Yacht in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Slices in an old grain relief, partly smooth full bend "V" shape bowl Ben Wade Prominence freehand with the letter A and the numeral 2 in circles. I've just enough left to fill a small bowl. Very much recommended for OTC smokers.


----------



## JimInks

My power was out for several hours, but it's back on now. Earlier, I smoked mid-1920s Half&Half and then MB Vintage Syrian. Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black groove carved Dr. Grabow Omega. A bottle of 7-Up is my drink.

Now smoking an eight year old Camacho Corojo Churchill. Can't remember the CC line this cigar falls in, but it's one of the strongest cigars they make!


----------



## Gypsy1986

Smoking a Rocky Patel old world riserve. Nice and enjoyable. No other tasting note. But I like it. Bought a whole bundle&#55357;&#56883;

Sorry I see this is for pipes. Never tried one although I have 6 old pipes in the collection.


----------



## JimInks

Time for a relatively short smoke: Angler's Dream in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edgeworth Slices in an old medium bend grain etched Preben Holm Ben Wade Prominence B freehand. Guess somebody will show up sometime and have a smoke with me.


----------



## JimInks

Doblone D’Oro in a 1988 smooth full bend Peterson System Standard XL 315. I've enough for one more smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: HU Scotney in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420. This will finish the tin.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff #15 Base Cavendish in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin. Next is a Camacho Corojo Triple Maduro Churchill.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Christmas Past 2014 in a 1978 smooth pointy bottom three quarter bend Sir Brent, shaped like a check mark.


----------



## JimInks

Epiphany in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff Ambrosia in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## JimInks

2 Daughters VIP in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Royal Yacht in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter.


----------



## gtechva

1792 Flake in a no name Rhodesian


----------



## JimInks

Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## JimInks

Couple minutes away from smoking Watch City Old Dominion in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin. Next is 2 Daughters VIP in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin. Starting to run low on this blend now.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on work for a while: Sutliff Golden Age in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg. Hope somebody reading this will join me in a smoke soon.


----------



## JimInks

Continuing on as the forum Maytag man, I'm now smoking HU Nashville County in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Next is Lane Hazelnut in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Troost Aromatic Match in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem. 
Troost Aromatic Match in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem.

I hear an echo.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Watch City Old Dominion in a 1988 smooth full bend Peterson System Standard XL 315.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard. Starting to run low on this tobacco. Is anybody reading these?


----------



## JimInks

2 Daughters VIP in a 2003 smooth full bend, gold banded 3 Star Ferndown Tudor Root.


----------



## JimInks

Troost Aromatic Match in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

The only pipe smoker in ths forum these days is a couple minutes away from smoking Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking this bowl of SWRA in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren HH Bold Kentucky in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Louisiana Red in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420.


----------

